# Bob Bitchen's buds



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

I'v been lurking & learning here for a little over three years now, I was lucky enough to stumble into some great threads, club 600, Breeders Boutique, & a few others, very talented growers & cool people, thanks all .
I'm enjoying the growing experience very much ( fucking addicted!) and thought Id start a thread of my small set up, I love learning more about this plant & growing, so all comments welcome.

thx for commin by

 *Bob

*


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 1, 2014)

sounds bitchen Bob, but where are the pics?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is my set up now:


3 x 3 400hps 4 x 4 600 hps
 
3 x 3 scrog,
first attempt at a scrog, kinda messy 3wks Dinafem's Dinachem  

group shot of 4 x 4

LaCon (fmly cuy) on lft
Escobar s33ds - Chocolate Rain in center
Breeders Boutique freebies - Fireballs on rt
Dinafem - Power Kush & Dinachem in back & corners

all but CR are coming down within the next 2wks

 

2.5 x 2.5 veg tent 2 - 1' x 2 ' T-5's

Fireballs clones on lft LaCon clones rt
 
FB
 
LaCon
 
bud pr0n before cut 

Fireballs1 & 2

LaCon
  

I use drain to waste on tables, in cloth pots
Pro mix,
I am now using Jacks all purpose, & Maxsea bloom
only additives Pro tekT


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

ADD & edible setting in
thats all I got for now..
peace


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice setup bob, looking forward to updates on your grow(s) and welcome to addicted growers anonymous, where nobody wants to get cured  Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

I want to run the Fireballs I have in a sog next for sure & want to learn/explore vert soon. 
The clones I have now, have some growing befor I can get enough healthy cuts.
I was lucky enough to get a nice clone of LaCon & just finishing it up, I have a couple of
sml moms of it, I took some cuts to fill in after chop in a couple of wks week..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

tn


GroErr said:


> Nice setup bob, looking forward to updates on your grow(s) and welcome to addicted growers anonymous, where nobody wants to get cured  Cheers



tnx
glad ya came by


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

I could use some pointers on scrog'ing
This is my first. I read a bunch of treads & watched a few scrog grows the last year or so.

Its in a 3 x3 tent, 400 hps, 4 dinachems in 2gal cloth pots, pro mix
I started out just going to veg & flip with no training & 1/2 way into veg added the net & went for a scrog.
I tucked a few, I tied a few, bent a few, pinched a few, I want to see for myself how each works out.
Is the uneven canopy OK
Also, Im not a big leaf plucker, I do cut sucker branches after stretch usually, and I understand no point in buds below canopy and air flow,but do I need to remove fans under net? Won't the plant use it & shed if left alone ?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I could use some pointers on scrog'ing
> This is my first. I read a bunch of treads & watched a few scrog grows the last year or so.
> 
> Its in a 3 x3 tent, 400 hps, 4 dinachems in 2gal cloth pots, pro mix
> ...


Looking good for a first scrog, never done one, will probably though at some point and will follow along for some learnings. I'm on the leave the leaves side to a point. If they're not healthy they'll die off, or damaged like burn or something and probably not doing much good, I'll pluck those as I go along. As they progress through the cycle they thin themselves out that way anyhow. Other than that healthy leaves get tucked/bent if they're blocking light and add fans if the airflow isn't cutting it.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 1, 2014)

I chop everything below the screen bob to force all energy up.

Those fan leaves aren't doing any good below the screen because come mid flower you won't be able to see them anyways.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

tnx Giggs
I thought more light would get thru
but looking tonight at lights on
I can see it's a little dense 
I'll clean up a bit this week


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2014)

Seems all my Chocolate Rain decided to be boys


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

wake & bake with 84 〫 @ 6am
and Engineers Dream spliff


----------



## Sativied (Oct 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Seems all my Chocolate Rain decided to be boys


Sorry to hear about the bad luck man.

I agree with giggles on shaving the legs on scrogged plants. Think of a scrog as a means to get a SoG but with less plants. The resulting SoG starts "above" the screen. I don't scrog anymore but used to leave some large fans on as reserves and for diagnostics (e.g. spot nutrient defs).


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Seems all my Chocolate Rain decided to be boys


Damn, shit happens, last round I had 5 plants going in and pulled 3 males  I had the tent available and ran one male to collect pollen so not a total loss, but if you don't have the option it sucks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

tnx Sativiad
I cleaned up some under screen

*"leave some large fans on as reserves and for diagnostics (e.g. spot nutrient defs)."*
this was my thinking also, I'll throw some pix up tonight @ lights on


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Damn, shit happens, last round I had 5 plants going in and pulled 3 males  I had the tent available and ran one male to collect pollen so not a total loss, but if you don't have the option it sucks.


5 for 5 males on CR

I want to try some pollen chucking.
I have very limited room to isolate males
& am scared that I'll s33d everything lol

Though now that all CR are male, & everything in my 4 x 4 are about to come down,I guess I can throw all veg plants from my 2.5 x 2.5 into 4 x 4 under 600MH
And put a CR in 2.5 x 2.5 for pollen collection

Any help on Male isolation/ growing-out/pollen collection/ tips would be appricated


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bob males don't need much room, you could build a lil box to house them in with an LED or small t5 will work.

You can easily seed 1 plant at a time or even just a branch at a time with using a bag method. Take the girl you want to pollinate with said jizz out of the room and get a small paint brush for the pollen chucking and then take a trash bag and place it over the branch you want seeds and rub the pollen over the pistils, it doesn't take much, once it all has settled pull the bag off and keep her out for a bit to make sure no pollen travels. Don't forget to turn off fans!! And wala you have seeds.

Oh I like to pollinate around week 3-4 to make sure the seeds fully mature.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask bro!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> 5 for 5 males on CR
> 
> I want to try some pollen chucking.
> I have very limited room to isolate males
> ...


You're in a risky setup with those tents side-by-side, pretty well impossible to control pollen flow in your current setup. That stuff flies and travels, you'd likely pollenate the other tent with them being so close together. Any chance you can do a temp move/setup for the male flowering? If they're showing flowers now, you'll only need 2-3 weeks to get them to the point of collection. Males typically will flower fast but that 2-3 weeks is critical that you keep the pollen under control.

As far as collection, there are as many methods as there are people in here flowering males. I wait for them to be ripe and keep the fans low and away from direct airflow as much as possible. You're not worried about the long term health of the plant, you just need to get them to the state where they mature and collect the pollen so it's not a big deal worrying about mold or the like with low airflow. When they're mature enough for the sacs to start opening, I shut off the fans altogether until I get a chance to collect. I've been cutting off the most mature/ready male tops, easy does it and careful here as the pollen will fly if you bump them at all. I cut the tops and let them fall straight into a large freezer bag. Once I'm done with that, I take them where I don't have to worry about loose pollen flying around, usually the garage. Then shake/break the sacs and let the pollen drop to the bottom of the bag, I usually get some small plant matter mixed in but I don't worry about leaving a little in there. Once that's done, I mix in flour with the pollen, about a 5:1 flour/pollen mix. Leave the bag open so any moisture can escape and throw it in the fridge. Open and shake daily for a few days to release all moisture (flour sucks it up for the most part). After about a week if I'm not ready to pollinate I throw the bag (sealed) into a mason jar filled with rice, then throw that into the freezer. I've successfully pollinated with the bag just in the fridge for a couple of weeks, any longer and I freeze it. Just used some 3 month old frozen pollen and looks like it took, the pollinated JTR branches I'm about to pull are sagging to the floor if not supported, pretty sure they's a ton of seeds on there. Will know for sure in a couple of weeks but I've done 2 other runs in the last 6 months and all generated some nice seeds. Once you've collected pollen you can pull the plants and carefully bag them to dispose of them and keep any remaining pollen from flying around. Cheers, hope you can find a spot to flower out at least one male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Whats up bud i will have to read the post now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> You're in a risky setup with those tents side-by-side, pretty well impossible to control pollen flow in your current setup. That stuff flies and travels, you'd likely pollenate the other tent with them being so close together. Any chance you can do a temp move/setup for the male flowering? If they're showing flowers now, you'll only need 2-3 weeks to get them to the point of collection. Males typically will flower fast but that 2-3 weeks is critical that you keep the pollen under control.
> 
> As far as collection, there are as many methods as there are people in here flowering males. I wait for them to be ripe and keep the fans low and away from direct airflow as much as possible. You're not worried about the long term health of the plant, you just need to get them to the state where they mature and collect the pollen so it's not a big deal worrying about mold or the like with low airflow. When they're mature enough for the sacs to start opening, I shut off the fans altogether until I get a chance to collect. I've been cutting off the most mature/ready male tops, easy does it and careful here as the pollen will fly if you bump them at all. I cut the tops and let them fall straight into a large freezer bag. Once I'm done with that, I take them where I don't have to worry about loose pollen flying around, usually the garage. Then shake/break the sacs and let the pollen drop to the bottom of the bag, I usually get some small plant matter mixed in but I don't worry about leaving a little in there. Once that's done, I mix in flour with the pollen, about a 5:1 flour/pollen mix. Leave the bag open so any moisture can escape and throw it in the fridge. Open and shake daily for a few days to release all moisture (flour sucks it up for the most part). After about a week if I'm not ready to pollinate I throw the bag (sealed) into a mason jar filled with rice, then throw that into the freezer. I've successfully pollinated with the bag just in the fridge for a couple of weeks, any longer and I freeze it. Just used some 3 month old frozen pollen and looks like it took, the pollinated JTR branches I'm about to pull are sagging to the floor if not supported, pretty sure they's a ton of seeds on there. Will know for sure in a couple of weeks but I've done 2 other runs in the last 6 months and all generated some nice seeds. Once you've collected pollen you can pull the plants and carefully bag them to dispose of them and keep any remaining pollen from flying around. Cheers, hope you can find a spot to flower out at least one male


I keep mine in a 2x3 cab that is last in line before the filtration. I have not had a problems with unwanted seeding. I did seed a whole crop using a qtip recklessly. Now i stick with the pant brush. At lest i got a bunch of fireballs bean out of the screw up  looking good by the way!


----------



## Sativied (Oct 3, 2014)

I put some pollen in a small zip bag, enough to make the inside yellow but without actually getting a thick layer of pollen. I put that over a female bud like a condom (holding it closed as much as possible), slowly move it up and down, turn a little, basically wipe the bag clean using the female bud's pistils as a brush (obviously very carefully). This allows me to use very little pollen, hence spill little pollen. Last time I tried I got zero seeds in the buds surrounding that bud (turned of fans for 2 days, exhaust still on). Anyway, just what I do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes dont forget the fans. I kill all fans, exhaust, and ac while i pollinate


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

My 2.5 x 2.5 tent is in different room from the others, so I can let the male mature there
It's just a timing & space thing Im stuck on.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 3, 2014)

Wicked Nice Setup Sir, 

Excellent bud porn as well. 

Many Thanx for the share and please don't mind if I pull up a chair

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I keep mine in a 2x3 cab that is last in line before the filtration. I have not had a problems with unwanted seeding. I did seed a whole crop using a qtip recklessly. Now i stick with the pant brush. *At lest i got a bunch of fireballs bean out of the screw up*  looking good by the way!


I wouldn't mind a screw up like that....

I think I will go with "bagging" a branch first...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have never done the bags. I know whodat did but never needed it with the brush. Just dont bump a qtip on the way in the room right over the girls. Haha i just had to watch pollen drift over the girls.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh, I can picture myself tripping,or sneezing & spilling pollen all over, forgetting fans , lol



but I'm game

Pix of veg tent now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I looked at it like this i smoke the bud and i love seeds so it was all good. Plus i get to send fireballs f3 and granddaddy's balls beans to some great folks


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

At about what "age" should I expect pollen releasing?
I think I popped beans a lil over 2 mo.
and they have been 12/12 for a week
and I don't really want to pull my others too early to make room for a male....seem I always _have_ to, or _need_ to, chop a week or two early ...
guess my question is, can I keep the male around for another 10 days to two weeks ( maybe in bathroom, balcony ) until I can clear a tent ?

also, will a clipped branch with nuts, in a jar of water mature enough to collect pollen ? I'v read about doing this, however, being a noob, I don't know if this is chat room loar or will work ?

k


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes and yes. I have kept them in my bed room closet with 2 26 watt floros. That is how i did the alligator kush before i had a cab for them let the flowers get close before you cut them and they will drop pollen.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I looked at it like this i smoke the bud and i love seeds so it was all good. Plus i get to send fireballs f3 and granddaddy's balls beans to some great folks


Yea, I'd just like to TRY and do it right, I just know my fuck-up potential is high lol 

I'd love to be on that list


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

4\1 is not to bad a ratio bet the Saints wish they had numbers like that right now hahaha
Consider your self on the list buddy


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> At about what "age" should I expect pollen releasing?
> I think I popped beans a lil over 2 mo.
> and they have been 12/12 for a week
> and I don't really want to pull my others too early to make room for a male....seem I always _have_ to, or _need_ to, chop a week or two early ...
> ...


Strains vary but typically I'll start to see the sacs filling in (mature) within 2-3 weeks of 12/12, males throw out pollen faster than females make flowers so by the time the females have flowers large enough to pollinate the males are more than ready to have sex, nature and all that, amazing how efficient nature is. You should be good within 1-2 weeks so anywhere you can provide some light for the male to finish will work. I've seen that reference a few times to putting them in a glass, never done it though, can't say, the science _sounds_ right... Whenever I have an opportunity to collect pollen from a specific strain I want, I don't chance it and collect as much as I can.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Strains vary but typicaly you will start to see the sacs filling in (mature) within 2-3 weeks of 12/12, males throw out pollen faster than females make flowers so by the time the females have flowers large enough to pollinate the males are more than ready to have sex, nature and all that, amazing how efficient nature is. You should be good within 1-2 weeks so anywhere you can provide some light for the male to finish will work. I've seen that reference a few times to putting them in a glass, never done it though, can't say, the science _sounds_ right... Whenever I have an opportunity to collect pollen from a specific strain I want, I don't chance it and collect as much as I can.


Yea they are much faster i dont flip the males till two weeks in on the females


----------



## Sativied (Oct 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I've seen that reference a few times to putting them in a glass, never done it though, can't say, the science _sounds_ right...


I've done that under 20w CFL with both reversed and male "branches". They continue to mature and open balls for quite some time (especially the males in my case). Just tap water. I'm less than 2 week in and will have to remove them soon, balls are getting big.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yea the glass cup method works if you wanna throw it in a window sill to


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2014)

Lots of ways to do it, some good methods posted here depending on your situation. I usually wait until I get a male, grow it out, collect the pollen. Then I'll pick a strain or two that I want to cross with, flip them for 3 weeks and use the collected/stored pollen and dollar store small paint brushes. Now I'm doing selected branches and multiple crosses, have pollen from PPP, JTR, AoS, and Blueberry going right now on a JTR fem and a PPP fem. Should have 6 crosses from this batch, will be running these for a while to see what pops up. The JTR (right) will get the chop this weekend, more than ready and heavy as shit, should be a good haul of seeds, some personal 2-hit JTR to puff, and the seeded buds into the oil/hash bin, love this shit


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I looked at it like this i smoke the bud and i love seeds so it was all good. Plus i get to send fireballs f3 and granddaddy's balls beans to some great folks


I'm pretty sure I've got some of those 

I'll have to do some digging


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Lots of ways to do it, some good methods posted here depending on your situation. I usually wait until I get a male, grow it out, collect the pollen. Then I'll pick a strain or two that I want to cross with, flip them for 3 weeks and use the collected/stored pollen and dollar store small paint brushes. Now I'm doing selected branches and multiple crosses, have pollen from PPP, JTR, AoS, and Blueberry going right now on a JTR fem and a PPP fem. Should have 6 crosses from this batch, will be running these for a while to see what pops up. The JTR (right) will get the chop this weekend, more than ready and heavy as shit, should be a good haul of seeds, some personal 2-hit JTR to puff, and the seeded buds into the oil/hash bin, love this shit


Fuck yea this hobby rocks. I love spending time in the garden.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've got some of those
> 
> I'll have to do some digging


You did a good bit of them. The gdp cross is going to rock


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)

Chopped a few lower branches to test a couple days ago
100 〫f, 10% rh  yesterday
dried to a crisp , taste like spent firecracker


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)

happy national Taco day...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)

fireballs reveg clone frost


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

my first attempt at a scrog is a hot mess.. lol
learning experience 
I think I can do a much better job next time.
This one was spur of the moment, I had 4 Dinachems I was letting just letting
grow au naturel & then decided to throw a screen over when I flipped
Next one will be thought out a bit more


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

my two Fireballs


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Chopped a few lower branches to test a couple days ago
> 100 〫f, 10% rh  yesterday
> dried to a crisp , taste like spent firecracker


I love that smell in flowers,found it a few times..looking for it in some ny purple diesel seeds.

Very nice thread,and tacos.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

I clone with an aero cloner and dont even check for 10 days usually, but my water thermometer
battery died, I checked and water level was down bout a gallon, out of three, thats seems like a lot of evaporation, added tap and hope this heat wave dies soon


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3267939 View attachment 3267940
> my two Fireballs


Wow is all I can say about this...
I know that first one is very nice,but that second one Is looking like this yoga flame keeper,and all they got in common is the mom...so I'd say she is a fire alien kush leaning pheno with a lil more goodness added.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Wow is all I can say about this...
> I know that first one is very nice,but that second one Is looking like this yoga flame keeper,and all they got in common is the mom...so I'd say she is a fire alien kush leaning pheno with a lil more goodness added.


It's all you bro !!!
genetics for sure, Im jus tryn not to kill em.. lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

Fireballs x GDP sounds fire !!
wish I could find a pollen fairy 
Id love to dust the FB clones I have with some GDP

guess I'll have to change from 2flwr & 1veg tent 
to 1 flwr, 1 veg, & 1 male only cab
and give pollen chuckin a try.

I choose one of my Chocolate Rain males, 
tightest node spacing, lots of nuts, strong stem rub smell,
Just kinda stood out.
Took the top & it's under lights now


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 5, 2014)

Hell yea it sounds good....


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Wow is all I can say about this...
> I know that first one is very nice,but that second one Is looking like this yoga flame keeper,and all they got in common is the mom...so I'd say she is a fire alien kush leaning pheno with a lil more goodness added.


I knew exactly the pheno when I saw her! She's a lot like platinum fire!!!

That FAK is some dank ass shit!

Oh and yea GDP x Fireball does sound good huh


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I knew exactly the pheno when I saw her! She's a lot like platinum fire!!!
> 
> That FAK is some dank ass shit!
> 
> ...


 Have you popped any yet Giggs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

That #8 male was the taller pheno with the larger flower clusters. I am hopeing it stretches the GDP out some making more room for the buds


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

LaCon (fmily cut )
 
next to come down


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Have you popped any yet Giggs?


Not yet it's next on my list though.

I've got more beans then I know what to do with..,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Not yet it's next on my list though.
> 
> I've got more beans then I know what to do with..,


Haha it is hell picking sometimes


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yea it really is....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

I think my next ones are going to be bubble bomb, gdp x fb, extr x heri, and the rest of the og13 x gdp


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

I've got some southern thunder as well.

Think I'm gonna drop some ST,GDP x FB, banana wonder and a few other goodies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

What is st? I was trying to choose between the bw x heri or the extrema x heri


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What is st? I was trying to choose between the bw x heri or the extrema x heri


ST is southern thunder aka ext x heri


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think my next ones are going to be bubble bomb, gdp x fb, extr x heri, and the rest of the og13 x gdp





giggles26 said:


> I've got some southern thunder as well.
> 
> Think I'm gonna drop some ST,GDP x FB, banana wonder and a few other goodies


sounds all fire ! Lucky dilemma


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> sounds all fire ! Lucky dilemma


Haha it gets pretty irritating at times. I change my mind so fucking much on what to drop. Wish I could do like 100 plants at a time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2014)

Fireballs clones almost ready to up pot
gonna veg a bit
then take clones from these for SOG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pm me your email i have the gdp x fb beans out


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

made some hash this morning.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice bud. You going to press it?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Someone must of been jealous of my hash mountain lol....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice bud. You going to press it?


press some, hash caps most I think


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Someone must of been jealous of my hash mountain lol....


yup......saw it. said I want some
I only got a sml hill


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Better then the little button of oil i will get from the led garden. Mites had devastated the trim leaves before i could get them in check


----------



## Sativied (Oct 7, 2014)

Sure looks like a delicious lil hill you got there, good color too.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

You may of only got a small pile bob but sativied is right, look at that beautiful blonde hash. 

How much did you put in? Was it trim or buds or both?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You may of only got a small pile bob but sativied is right, look at that beautiful blonde hash.
> 
> How much did you put in? Was it trim or buds or both?


It was both
I had some sub par tasting bud (nasty shit lol )
and frzn fresh trim

I didn't measure anything 
I was happy with the return though


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 7, 2014)

The set up looks really efficient for a small space bob. Well done. Your avatar freaks me the fuck out though. I was a little scared to check out your thread in fear of finding pornografic photos of female garden gnomes and wicken rituals. Ooor more morphed animals like a frog donkey or zebra dolphin, but its sweet, clean and smooth. Nice work on the first scrog too.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> It was both
> I had some sub par tasting bud (nasty shit lol )
> and frzn fresh trim
> 
> ...


Right on, well I'm glad I could make someone jealous enough to go and make some lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2014)

still wave this morning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes sir! love it bob


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweet view there Bob, it's about 45F, cloudy and raining here, I gotta get me a plane ticket south soon!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hell 86 and sunny here!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2014)

Damn, nice, the only good thing with winter here is I like skiing and boarding, that and being able to run more lights through the winter. Otherwise it sucks  I have a bro in Florida so I can get away cheap when I need to feel some sun/heat


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Sweet view there Bob, it's about 45F, cloudy and raining here, I gotta get me a plane ticket south soon!


I can't wait for temps to drop
Im a die hard skier
Im headin north first snow !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell 86 and sunny here!


it cooled down to 86 today
santa ana winds had it in the 100's @ the coast last week


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2014)

looks like I'v got some work to do on my scrog technique 
not the tightest canopy but Im happy so far

almost 5wks from flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking good bud dinacem looks like its going to be nice


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

Doesn't look bad at all bob!

Not bad for your first time! How's hash mountain coming? Any boulders missing lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Doesn't look bad at all bob!
> 
> Not bad for your first time! How's hash mountain coming? Any boulders missing lol


tnx Giggs
been busy today, never got back to it
but Im ready to do some chillaxin' & fill a bowl


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx Giggs
> been busy today, never got back to it
> but Im ready to do some chillaxin' & fill a bowl


Hey me too! I just lit up actually lol.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> looks like I'v got some work to do on my scrog technique
> not the tightest canopy but Im happy so far
> 
> almost 5wks from flip


Not seeing anything but buds, nothing to complain about


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks good to me! How is it smelling?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks good to me! How is it smelling?


like sweet fruit left in dirty laundry, hanging in a pine tree


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

All that sounds good but the dirty laundry....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a Scott's that was straight garlic and feet! I have had a few people tell me that those strains are the best smoke! Not for me!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> All that sounds good but the dirty laundry....


more sweaty tshirt than locker room..lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> more sweaty tshirt than locker room..lol


Still doesn't make me wanna sniff the flowers lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

I was worried that with the high temps last week & no chiller in my aero cloner
that I was cooking my cuts, but a
check this morning shows Im still OK 

LaCon
 


Fireball clones (moms to be ) to go under MH as soon as I take down flwrs in 4x4 next week.
I'll take clones in a few weeks & throw in with LaCon


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

power kush


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

I am so jealous!

How is the LA Con doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am so jealous!
> 
> How is the LA Con doing?


 doing great & coming down early next week.


this is last week, taller, faded one
 

I'll come by & share a bowl with ya, 
when the time is right, if ya like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

That is a great looking plant! Nice buds on it, and the flavor mo says it has sound great too


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is a great looking plant! Nice buds on it, and the flavor mo says it has sound great too


tnx doc.
I took a lower branch a couple weeks ago
and was very pleased with the smoke


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Those colas are huge! It still has a bunch of new hairs. It is going to get so fat!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice stuff


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

LaCon clones rooting nicely.....


----------



## hyroot (Oct 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3272239
> LaCon clones rooting nicely.....


my bubble cloner was a failure. I went back to rapid rooters with RO water. Roots in 5-7 days. I still want to try the aero cloner. Just been broke. I didn't want to take any chances and lose anymore strains.. Your clones look awesome though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

hyroot said:


> my bubble cloner was a failure. I went back to rapid rooters with RO water. Roots in 5-7 days. I still want to try the aero cloner. Just been broke. I didn't want to take any chances and lose anymore strains..


hey Hyroot, tnx for coming by...
I'v had 100% with this cheap cloner & straight tap water.
The last pic shows 11days growth, they didn't nub until about 9 days.
but I ran the last couple of weeks in 95+ heat, with no chiller & they still 
made it.
Mo has same cloner.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice stuff


tnx Alpha


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2014)

OMG - Look at how fast those roots are growing! You use root hormone powder too don't you, or no?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> OMG - Look at how fast those roots are growing! You use root hormone powder too don't you, or no?


yea, I tried the powder on the colored pucs & nothing on the white ones.
didn't see a difference.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

So your not using rooting hormone then? Just straight tap water? Just asking cuz that's how I used to run mine now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Definitely nice roots! I just built a Aero cloner out of a 5 gallon pale, I got some olivias solution but not sure if it will make anything better. But I realized when using gels on my old Aero cloner it would just wash off too quickly, that's why this time I got the solution you mix in the res instead. Do the powders clog the misters at all by any chance?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

@hyroot my bubble cloner worked 3 times 100% then had sudden failure to 0% too, not sure what's up with it but that's why I'm going back to aero


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So your not using rooting hormone then? Just straight tap water? Just asking cuz that's how I used to run mine now.


I usually dont use it in the cloner, but I had it out to try useing for a cut i put straight into dirt in a cup
just to try, so I thought Id do a side by side. as I wasn't planning on running these clones.


AlphaPhase said:


> Definitely nice roots! I just built a Aero cloner out of a 5 gallon pale, I got some olivias solution but not sure if it will make anything better. But I realized when using gels on my old Aero cloner it would just wash off too quickly, that's why this time I got the solution you mix in the res instead. Do the powders clog the misters at all by any chance?


good luck with the cloner alpha,
I tried using Olivias my first two attempts with an aero, both failed.
So I called the mnfg for a refund & the owner asked me to try it with tap water only.
I did as he asked, and 10 days later an explosion of roots !
I have also had success with a small amount of KLN & Protekt ( 1ml & 2ml in 3gal rez)
I'v only used rooting powder hormone, and a very light dusting.
But my best results have been just plain tap water, mist first 2 days, top of rez @ day 5
and by 10 -14 days strong white roots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you tried willow water in it? Roots look great by the way. I need to order some emitters and start one. I am tired of buying the plugs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Have you tried willow water in it? Roots look great by the way. I need to order some emitters and start one. I am tired of buying the plugs.


No, I would like to try willow water & aloe vera.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Great info man, I'll stick to the plain water then, I've never used olivias before but glad you told me it failed, you just saved me some hassle! I should have some dyna nutes in soon though, but I should probably just stick with water for the first run and if it works like usual I'll stick with that  is the olivias good for anything? Possibly root plugs? I'd hate to let it go to waste since it'sa new bottle


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Great info man, I'll stick to the plain water then, I've never used olivias before but glad you told me it failed, you just saved me some hassle! I should have some dyna nutes in soon though, but I should probably just stick with water for the first run and if it works like usual I'll stick with that  is the olivias good for anything? Possibly root plugs? I'd hate to let it go to waste since it'sa new bottle


I used Olivias when I used rapid rooters & it worked fine.
I got the aero cloner because I was away from my
grow for 2-3 days at a time & couldn't mist.
And with 100% success & no maintenance, 
Im happy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinachem 5wks from flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I used Olivias when I used rapid rooters & it worked fine.
> I got the aero cloner because I was away from my
> grow for 2-3 days at a time & couldn't mist.
> And with 100% success & no maintenance,
> Im happy.


Thats the idea plus i can build one to run the large # i need. I am thinking 60 site will work.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

I used mine for a perpetual sog, and it worked like clockwork.
I could count on 14 days from cut to 1gal pots *everytime *


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Totally agree with ya there! Aerocloner was a breeze, before that I used rock wool and it wasn't a great success rate for me, maybe 70%. What kind of inserts do you use for your cloner? All I have is the 2" net pots and neoprene, yours looks easier to just have to use the inserts you have. I used to have problems with the roots tangling in the jet pots so sometimes I broke some roots during transplant. Those dynachems are looking great btw


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

With those big roots, are they ready for transplant?

I was cleaning the cloner and I broke a sprayer. I have some replacements. 

I found some great inserts at one of the hydro stores. I got 4 to try and they were perfect. I went to another store and bought a bag full and they are the wrong size. I need to return them!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2014)

the replacements are 1 3/4"
from mnfg website:


1.75 Inch Neoprene Inserts 25 Pack Great Root Guards!
$9.99



1.75 Inch Neoprene Inserts 100 Pack Great Root Guards!
 (2)
$26.49


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> With those big roots, are they ready for transplant?


Im taking down one of the flwr tents to make room for them this week.
Then into 1 gal for sog


----------



## GroErr (Oct 13, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I used mine for a perpetual sog, and it worked like clockwork.
> I could count on 14 days from cut to 1gal pots *everytime *


Built a DIY aero cloner last year and same thing, they're hard to screw up, have tried RO water, tap water, dirty water, warm water, cold water, they pop roots within 10-12 day regardless. So much more reliable than any other method I've used in the past. Mine has 12 spots and typically grow out 10-11 of them if I fill it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Built a DIY aero cloner last year and same thing, they're hard to screw up, have tried RO water, tap water, dirty water, warm water, cold water, they pop roots within 10-12 day regardless. So much more reliable than any other method I've used in the past. Mine has 12 spots and typically grow out 10-11 of them if I fill it.


tnx for coming by GroErr 
I bought a couple cheap ones from amazon, 24 & 36 site lids, same size rez.
I then DIY'ed a lid from a plastic cutting board with lrgr holes, & bought some colored puk's to keep diff strains apart at the same time.
Easiest & most reliable part of my gig


----------



## GroErr (Oct 13, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx for coming by RroErr
> I bought a couple cheap ones from amazon, 24 & 36 site lids, same size rez.
> I then DIY'ed a lid from a plastic cutting board with lrgr holes, & bought some colored puk's to keep diff strains apart at the same time.
> *Easiest & most reliable part of my gig*


Hey Bob, likin the look of that Dinafem  That's probably the best way to describe it, build or buy, it's one of those rare things you don't even have to think about once you're setup.


----------



## Arris (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice thread Bob. The scrog looks alright and them buds are getting frosty. Sooooooon you will get to enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2014)

tnx for stopping by Arris


----------



## Arris (Oct 13, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx for stopping by Arris


It looks like you got this all under control and your tents are filling up with bud. You like growing multiple strains at once? I don't because I was using a UC DWC until I burnt out the pump. But still I have a hard enough time keeping one strain healthy let alone multiple strains. You got some nice plants.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

You should start a clone business with your amazing cloning talent!


----------



## Arris (Oct 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You should start a clone business with your amazing cloning talent!


I just don't know if thats sarcasm or genuine.
Fu*ing members here play games, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

No sarcasm here. He has the magic touch! He took my LA Con cutting and is making it do things I have never seen! I wish I had given him a Blue Dream cutting.


----------



## Arris (Oct 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> No sarcasm here. He has the magic touch! He took my LA Con cutting and is making it do things I have never seen! I wish I had given him a Blue Dream cutting.


right.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You should start a clone business with your amazing cloning talent!





Mohican said:


> No sarcasm here. He has the magic touch! He took my LA Con cutting and is making it do things I have never seen! I wish I had given him a Blue Dream cutting.


Tnx Mo
a cloning business would be sweet, I enjoy the process of makin clones, 
when I did buy clones from dis, I was always disappointed.
Im getting ready to chop the LaCon this morning, 
& then taking more clones !!!
congrats on the job  & tnx for yer help


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

hope I can finish up trimming this morning,
hash caps kickin in
time for a spliff & cappuccino, & some recliner time


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2014)

was the L.a. Con pretty leafy for you. Mine seem very leafy. Nodes are very close too. Same cut from Mo..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

hyroot said:


> was the L.a. Con pretty leafy for you. Mine seem very leafy. Nodes are very close too. Same cut from Mo..


leaf to bud ratio seems a bit high, but it was stacked VERY nicely.
yea this cut is from Mo, I think from fmily originally.
How is the smoke?
I tried a lower branch a couple of weeks ago
and was very pleased with the early test
do you have a pic ?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> leaf to bud ratio seems a bit high, but it was stacked VERY nicely.
> yea this cut is from Mo, I think from fmily originally.
> How is the smoke?
> I tried a lower branch a couple of weeks ago
> ...


mine is 3 1/2 weeks into flower. Very frosty already. Yeah its fmly cut. In veg I have a cherry pie, Mk ultra, and pre 98 bubba from SomeGuy and those are fmly cuts too.

I'll take individual pics tonight. I just have the group pics of all plants in the same pic in my thread.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

hyroot said:


> mine is 3 1/2 weeks into flower. Very frosty already. Yeah its fmly cut. In veg I have a cherry pie, Mk ultra, and pre 98 bubba from SomeGuy and those are fmly cuts too.
> 
> I'll take individual pics tonight. I just have the group pics of all plants in the same pic in my thread.


Iv heard good things about that CP, Id love to get ahold of a cut.
Please post some pix here, I'd love to see them !
headed back to your thread now, peace...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

@hyroot, here she is right befor chop..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

and now for the 
non-aero believers.....

boom..day13


----------



## GroErr (Oct 14, 2014)

Think they'll root? lmao Nice...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

This Fireballs looks amazing ! 
strong, sweet, lemon cleaner, 
....had to stop and take a couple shots....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

Fireballs #2 
very heavy dense buds, foxtailed from the start
also loud, sweet lemon cleaner smell
this one stacked buds from top to bottom 


 

MORRRE than happy with both

 @genuity 
KILLER BRO !!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2014)

Holy balls.....

At a loss for words right now...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2014)

The clones and plants look amazing Bob!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

L.A. Con Day 26


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

hyroot said:


> L.A. Con Day 26
> 
> View attachment 3274014
> 
> View attachment 3274015


very nice hyroot ! healthy & happy !  I wish I had room for trees.
tnx for the pix


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

FB clones




FB & LaCon


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

That fireball is totally FAK influenced! Wish I still had a cut


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That fireball is totally FAK influenced! Wish I still had a cut


Im keeping these around for awhile,
so if you're in the area........
hit me up


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Im keeping these around for awhile,
> so if you're in the area........
> hit me up


Such a long drive lol but thanks bro might have to figure something out.

If the smoke on that fireball anything like the FAK I had you're going to be in love!


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That fireball is totally FAK influenced! Wish I still had a cut


I wish I could of got to see more of her,she was a looker for sure.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> I wish I could of got to see more of her,she was a looker for sure.


Don't worry bro I'll find something else cool. You know me


----------



## yktind (Oct 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs #2
> very heavy dense buds, foxtailed from the start
> also loud, sweet lemon cleaner smell
> this one stacked buds from top to bottom
> ...


Just when I thought my plants were starting to look good. Great Job!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

tnx @yktind
I feel the same when I cruz other threads.....


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm ready to see some damn plants in flower, I love every aspect of this plant but seeing all these beautiful flower porn is making me super jealous!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

@BobBitchen 
nice job on the FB bob. If you get together with Mo you guys should hit me up. I got trim to run for bubble too... LOL OH. I got the cp and a bunch of other cuts. including blue dream. If we arrange a time Ill have whatever you would want. Mo just needs worky so he can smokey. 

@Mohican 
Hope you are having good luck buddy! wishing you well. STill need to pick up my stapler..LOL been so busy lately it seems.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> @BobBitchen
> nice job on the FB bob. If you get together with Mo you guys should hit me up. I got trim to run for bubble too... LOL OH. I got the cp and a bunch of other cuts. including blue dream. If we arrange a time Ill have whatever you would want. Mo just needs worky so he can smokey.
> 
> @Mohican
> Hope you are having good luck buddy! wishing you well. STill need to pick up my stapler..LOL been so busy lately it seems.


@SomeGuy
tnx
I thought I read Mo got hired ?
Love to meet up, make some bubble, smoke a few 
I'm taking FB cuts now,
save me a CP


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Save me all of them! I'll be there in about 32hrs lol!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

Day 14....ready for transplant

 


in bags for a couple of weeks


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

Fireball clones into cloner...


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

so when is the next bbq / secret riu cup? I have all kinds of cuts. I even have a male marrionberry I've been keeping around if anyone wants to breed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know, but I'm in


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

I think Dr d is coming out in December. I was gonna try to get something going around that time maybe. Doesn't have to be at my place though. 

By December my led tent will be chopped and jarred... :- .


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I think Dr d is coming out in December. I was gonna try to get something going around that time maybe. Doesn't have to be at my place though.
> 
> By December my led tent will be chopped and jarred... :- .



i should have 2 more harvests done by then too. I should have the strains I got from you done by then and more seeds already popped / more strains.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

The Sacramento BBQ is in December too. I really want to go up and meet that crew.

@BobBitchen - what kind of lights are you using over your clones? Any pics?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Me and the wife are going to try and make the BBQ!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

These small, 4 tube T5's,
but indirect, they sit off to the side,


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

the Sacramento BBQ 12/13/14 ? yes ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

I am telling you - you have unlocked a secret for growing great clones and big indicas! 

I want to say yes - I just don't know whether I can swing Mrs Mo to go for it! 

12-13-14! I must go if it is a perfect date!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> the Sacramento BBQ 12/13/14 ? yes ?


That is the weekend i will be out. Dont know have far it is but looks like i am staying in Big Bear.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

too far from big bear, must be 6-8 hrs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

We where going to go and meet you guys in la how far is that from BB?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

Wi h jig? 35min away from me d. Long ways from nor cal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Wi h jig? 35min away from me d. Long ways from nor cal


Yea with Jig. Where is Sac


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

yea, Im only 1 1/2 away from big bear.
big bear is 8-10 hrs, 475 mi. from sac


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, Im only 1 1/2 away from big bear.
> big bear is 8-10 hrs, 475 mi. from sac


Good deal that is close enough to burn one or two


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

How long are ya gonna be down for @Dr.D81 ?
I wanted to go up & talk to Jig, maybe we can meet up 
then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

We will see, but should get there friday late and leave sunday


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

Ooooh... Tough work weekend for me. Shitty. I will be working all Friday and Saturday. So it can't be my place.. Sunday morning maybe if u don't head out too early. Last push for us before the holidays


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Not to early. Will leave sunday afternoon like 2 or 3ish. Would love to burn one and chat for a bit. I am going to build some leds and whould like the face time to sort me out a little


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm about an hour from the bottom of the mountain. About 45 min from SomeGuy


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

You guys will have to let me know where and me and the wife will try making it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Dec 13 - 14 in LA area


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll see what I can do. Busy month for us!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

Dinachem kinda scrog'ed


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not to early. Will leave sunday afternoon like 2 or 3ish. Would love to burn one and chat for a bit. I am going to build some leds and whould like the face time to sort me out a little



Ok. I am sure we could have a meet up like 11am till 2pm that Sunday. Most everyone in our group can get to me in about an hour or so I think. Should have some pretty good stuff by then.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3274707


Lookin good bob. I really do want a fireball btw. LOL omg looks like a keeper.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

That would be cool. I dont have any hard plans. If i dont leave till latter it won't matter. Scog is looking good to me bud


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

just nothing special about this Dinachem
I want that tent stuffed with Fireballs lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would to if i had one of your cuts i need to ride out and pick up my #4 from cof. i want to give it a proper run. It didnt stretch and ended up small but good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

I will have a bunch of extra cuts of em by dec.13


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

LaCon & Fireballs


----------



## hyroot (Oct 17, 2014)

what's fireballs? I.just saw someone on ig asking if anyone has it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> what's fireballs? I.just saw someone on ig asking if anyone has it.


Fireballs = Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff


----------



## hyroot (Oct 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs = Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff


oooh I want. wink wink. I was thinking of.picking up cherry puff seeds from the gage green booth at hempcon this weekend if I go and if they're there. I may just wait for the next cup in Feb. I know gage green will be there then.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

these beans were a freebie offered by Breeders Boutique


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

love the smell of fish emulsion in the morning

added another light to veg cab


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2014)

I need to hurry up and get some veg lights,,this one 400 is not cutting it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

wish I could do more veg lighting, limited breaker space has me using fluoro for veg.
I guess it works well enough for my small op, as long as mom's stay healthy, I can time it
fairly well


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2014)

I think I'ma put the t5s back up,after I get better bulbs..
I do like the growth they give the plants.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

I used to run a 400 MH for veg
but the t5's work better for me


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

I am going to chop my last LA Con to harvest her seeds. I hope they are ready!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am going to chop my last LA Con to harvest her seeds. I hope they are ready!


I see you've been collecting a lot of seeds, awesome stuff.
what did you cross this LaCon with ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't. I moved the Male Jilly over there a couple of weeks ago, but there were seeds long before that time. It could be from any of these guys:

Wild Child:



Love Child:



Plushberry:



MK Ultra - No pics.

Jilly Bean



???

I just don't know - I love it 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

love it too.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

Still waiting for my ferry


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

I am still harvesting!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm just messing around. I have more then i can grow. Cant wait for my karma gear to get here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Still waiting for my ferry


me too


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

Breakfast bowl


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Dry Ice Hash?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Breakfast bowl
> 
> View attachment 3275890


I need to clean my pipe again


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Dry Ice Hash?


yes
that foul tasting stuff I told ya about


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

the S33d fairy dropped by today 
looks like Im adding 
Honeybee & Dog Treats to the mix   
Tnx !!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

The hash is bueno no?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

very nice, I made some hash caps, & gonna press the rest.
I still have a few zips to to run,
I'd like to get some bags,I only have a 100⋃ screen


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

You can get stainless steel metal mesh from a metal shop fairly cheap. I have been thinking about doing that.

DoubleJJ made a Kief machine from a 5 gallon bucket and a rotisserie:







Just add dry ice


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

nice, think I'll start with a couple bags & work up


----------



## Sativied (Oct 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> & work up


Just in case you guys hadn't noticed yet: https://www.rollitup.org/t/pollenmaster-150.845539/


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

I saw that yesterday on a thread.
cool set up


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

Fairy drop
 
DC


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)

First pollen capture
escobars: Chocolate Rain


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)

3 days from trans, reachin for light
 moms
 
love cloning!

 dinachen start w6


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

The plugs work so good,almost every time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

I only had 5 plus so i did the cups this go.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

I just found black solo cups at the store! woot! I like cloning in the rapid rooters. only way I do em these days. just too easy. Got even more seeds to start! sour cherry and one of the parents of black ss.

Bob.. trying to maybe come to visit mo the first of the month or that weekend at least.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I just found black solo cups at the store! woot! I like cloning in the rapid rooters. only way I do em these days. just too easy. Got even more seeds to start! sour cherry and one of the parents of black ss.
> 
> Bob.. trying to maybe come to visit mo the first of the month or that weekend at least.


Are black solo cups hard to find out there?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2014)

I like the plugs too. Just be careful when using them with seeds. The taproot will come right out the bottom and dry up in a day. Once I learned this I only had 3 out of 50 not pop and grow to maturity.



I have these little square pots half the size of a solo I use until they are ready for one gallons.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2014)

@BobBitchen - I swear your grow keeps getting bigger! You are actually in a warehouse, right? hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - I swear your grow keeps getting bigger! You are actually in a warehouse, right? hehe
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


a warehouse at my ranch on my island


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> a warehouse at my ranch on my island


I'm there


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I just found black solo cups at the store! woot! I like cloning in the rapid rooters. only way I do em these days. just too easy. Got even more seeds to start! sour cherry and one of the parents of black ss.
> 
> Bob.. trying to maybe come to visit mo the first of the month or that weekend at least.


 @SomeGuy , cool  look forward to meeting up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I'm there


I'll fly ya in........


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Arris (Oct 19, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3277194


I love those fucking candies but can never find them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2014)

I need to up pot some plants today
can't get motivated......
I'll try another J


----------



## Arris (Oct 20, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I need to up pot some plants today
> can't get motivated......
> I'll try another J


lol, two hrs later you remember that you had something to do.


----------



## Sleepybud (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice clones! I'd like to give those 'plugs'? a try. Where do you procure those? And what do they cost, if you don't mind?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2014)

rapid rooter plugs
bout $12 a 50pack
amazon or Hydro store


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2014)

I want to find a recipe for making the plugs. It must be easy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I want to find a recipe for making the plugs. It must be easy.


I wouldn't mind that as well. Need to just build me a big ass airo unit, but i think i have been saying that for two years almost


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's what I use for cloning. Haven't lost a clone in a looooooong time. Really is the same thing as those plugs really.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

veg & clone cab

 
fireballs in aero nubbing @ 5dys 
 
FB moms


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

Really wish I had some fireballs to run....

I've got lots of things crossed with them but no fireballs themselves


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

@giggles26 are you coming down to So Cal in Dec for bbq/get-togrther ?
I should have a few cuts ready by then


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm sure gonna try!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

I have to work that weekend doc is in town. I think jig and him are gonna come by on that Sunday he is leaving. At least he will be good an baked before hitting the road. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

Id like to meet up with you and mo sooner though Bob. I told MO maybe in early nov on a sat or sun. I have to take some more cuts soon but I am running out of tray room.. gotta go get more trays and some perlite... LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh so you don't wanna meet up with me SG lol. I see how it is


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

@SomeGuy 
are you still going over to Mo's next weekend?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

Well... you dont live you here...LOL yet... I am always restricted by demands from work. Java and I have that in common for sure...LOL so WANT has very little to do with my life..LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

I really want to try and make it for the first or 2nd. Even if we only hang for a few hours. I have not heard from mo in the threads so I figure I will hit him up through email soon. We have been a bit stretched thin getting ready for guests and lego land this week. I built a new queen bed for the guest room the last two days after work. Seems like the older I get the less sleep I get and the more time travels by quickly. I think of all the time I lost in my youth...LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

well even if Mo's busy that weekend Im sure we can figure something out.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

I gave a couple of my neighbors a few buds of fireballs
they both just called & raved about it, both said it was
some of the best they've had...lol...
I asked them for a flavor profile cause Im so bad at it..
first guy*..."strong kush flav, simi sweet fruit, cherry background"
second guy*...."huuhh ? don't remember, Im stooooned"


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

I have to agree with both...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2014)

Lol, that's my favourite gage when it comes to determining what strains to continue growing, unsolicited reviews/kudo's.

Is that fireball a DIY or clone strain only? Looks fantastic and sounds like a winner.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

mmmm fireballs.. great balls of fire!  very nice bob. I want to try it when I come out. I got some Blue dream and ak47. In december I will have all the stuff thats in the led tent currently... so you have to wait to try the CP.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Lol, that's my favourite gage when it comes to determining what strains to continue growing, unsolicited reviews/kudo's.
> 
> Is that fireball a DIY or clone strain only? Looks fantastic and sounds like a winner.


it was a freebie from Breeders Boutique order
Genuity made it


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wahoo I was wrong I have fireball beans!!!

But unfortunately I just dropped 12 honeybees,6 SSH,6 dog treats, and 12 candy grape og so fireballs will have to wait....


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> it was a freebie from Breeders Boutique order
> Genuity made it


Thanks, so they're out there somewhere, the search begins  Haven't bought seeds in a month or so, it's that time again


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wahoo I was wrong I have fireball beans!!!
> 
> But unfortunately I just dropped 12 honeybees,6 SSH,6 dog treats, and 12 candy grape og so fireballs will have to wait....


not popping my honeybee & dog treats now is drivin' me crazy 
I don't have room............ but...............


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, so they're out there somewhere, the search begins  Haven't bought seeds in a month or so, it's that time again


I would put a link but cant do it on here. Go to Breeders Boutique and when you place an order ask for them as freebies.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> not popping my honeybee & dog treats now is drivin' me crazy
> I don't have room............ but...............


I really don't have room either but you know....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

The scissor hash from the LA Con tonight smells amazing! Very hashy and skunky.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would put a link but cant do it on here. Go to Breeders Boutique and when you place an order ask for them as freebies.


Thanks for the tip Doc, saves me some googling


----------



## yktind (Oct 22, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I gave a couple of my neighbors a few buds of fireballs
> they both just called & raved about it, both said it was
> some of the best they've had...lol...
> I asked them for a flavor profile cause Im so bad at it..
> ...


Looks Awesome!!!!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> @SomeGuy
> are you still going over to Mo's next weekend?






SomeGuy said:


> I really want to try and make it for the first or 2nd. Even if we only hang for a few hours. I have not heard from mo in the threads so I figure I will hit him up through email soon. We have been a bit stretched thin getting ready for guests and lego land this week. I built a new queen bed for the guest room the last two days after work. Seems like the older I get the less sleep I get and the more time travels by quickly. I think of all the time I lost in my youth...LOL



I'm planning on heading there this friday if he's available.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll be here


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 25, 2014)

FB roots


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 25, 2014)

day 48 from flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking good bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Fireball clones almost ready for bags
 

LaCon ready for flip (bags)

 
moms will be trimmed up a bit


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Dinachem scrog


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

I wish I was ready to flip....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

@giggles26 have the honeybee & dog treats broke ground yet ?
I want so much to pop mine now, but I was planning on shutting down my grow
this winter. My grow suffers during ski season as Im gone most of the time & 
only make it home to water a day or two during the week.
Would have been fun to do a grow along side of you.
Maybe I'll have to automate my set up a bit, 
I like hand watering so I can keep a better eye on any problems
that may arise.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

WiFi remote grow with cameras!

I love the root pron!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> @giggles26 have the honeybee & dog treats broke ground yet ?
> I want so much to pop mine now, but I was planning on shutting down my grow
> this winter. My grow suffers during ski season as Im gone most of the time &
> only make it home to water a day or two during the week.
> ...


11 honeybee and 5 dog treats are starting their 3rd day in solo cups


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> WiFi remote grow with cameras!
> 
> I love the root pron!


Like this? lol
 
Add hempy with top feed drip system, go away skiing and come back at harvest time. Come on Bob, you can do it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Like this? lol
> View attachment 3281822
> Add hempy with top feed drip system, go away skiing and come back at harvest time. Come on Bob, you can do it!


your set up is awesome GroErr !
I'v got to figure something out..


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> your set up is awesome GroErr !
> I'v got to figure something out..


Hey thanks, cool toys but they don't feed the plants  Only thing I've used from time to time is one of those Claber systems if I'm travelling longer than a couple of days, feeds enough water while I'm away but can't see doing a whole grow with them and you'd run out of water in about a week. Hempy with a DIY top feed watering system, large reservoir might work. i saw a guy in here a while back did a whole grow using a wick system SOG style, didn't look bad...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, cool toys but they don't feed the plants  Only thing I've used from time to time is one of those Claber systems if I'm travelling longer than a couple of days, feeds enough water while I'm away but can't see doing a whole grow with them and you'd run out of water in about a week. Hempy with a DIY top feed watering system, large reservoir might work. i saw a guy in here a while back did a whole grow using a wick system SOG style, didn't look bad...


Im usually only gone 3-5 days at a time, so a simple drip on a timer will probably do it, Im already on a table doing drain to waste, so it should be an easy fix


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hell yes bob you can do it rdwc could work for you as well at 3 to 5 days away.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

I saw a grow where the guy had water supplied by a toilet float valve to keep his res level constant.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

I can share auto feed ideas with you bob. I think I am coming out to Mo's Sunday morning. Should be there 10ish.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I can share auto feed ideas with you bob. I think I am coming out to Mo's Sunday morning. Should be there 10ish.


I'd like that, if @Mohican doesn't mind


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I'd like that, if @Mohican doesn't mind



I have a CP clone too. ill try to remember and bring some parts to demo for auto feed. helps to see it. I threw together a system for when I was on 3weeks of vacation this summer. I have ideas for more permanent remedy. I figure this could decrease my work load with auto water all week.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I have a CP clone too. ill try to remember and bring some parts to demo for auto feed. helps to see it. I threw together a system for when I was on 3weeks of vacation this summer. I have ideas for more permanent remedy. I figure this could decrease my work load with auto water all week.


That would be fantastic, Iv wanted that CP for awhile. Yea, I'd like to see some ideas for a feed system.
I may have a Fireballs clone if you're interested.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

u know I am


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

I will be here


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you partaking again @Mohican ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

I am seriously considering it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

my 600 wouldn't fire tonight, had to switch to a 4 for now .
I notice a low hum from the ballast, but I don't know if the hum 
has always been there..lol...also stoned as fuq.... I am enjoying
the Fireballs very much


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

@SomeGuy can you troubleshoot a dig ballast ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe but it would take some time. I have a 600 digital u can use/buy if u want too. I'll bring it to mo's on Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> @SomeGuy can you troubleshoot a dig ballast ?


There are a couple guys on the 600 that can help you.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

some real good people on here, that's for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> some real good people on here, that's for sure


The best man! just the best people i have had the pleasure of getting to know


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

Check the fuses and the connection to the bulb bob, both the cable and where the bulb screws in. If the ballast is still turning on but the bulb won't fire it should be a pretty simple fix.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

tried a couple diff bulbs, unplugged & replugged.
It's mounted behind tents on a peg board, I'll pull 
it today & check, I can't see any fuse & all cords
are in good shape & secure


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

Fireball clones ready for bags tomorrow





 air layering attempt


peace bob


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tried a couple diff bulbs, unplugged & replugged.
> It's mounted behind tents on a peg board, I'll pull
> it today & check, I can't see any fuse & all cords
> are in good shape & secure


There's a fuse usually right where the power cord plugs in


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> There's a fuse usually right where the power cord plugs in


The fuse holder is part of plug receptacle

I don't think its the fuse, I can hear it power on, but wont light bulb


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> The fuse holder is part of plug receptacleView attachment 3282331
> 
> I don't think its the fuse, I can hear it power on, but wont light bulb


Then it's in the igniter.

And yea I know where the fuse is lol. To bad you weren't closer I could prob help yea out


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

tnx Giggs
just spoke to Ballast Co.
they are replacing it...
gonna mess with my timing though


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

No problem man! At least they are replacing it for you!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

Bob. I'll bring my six hundred Sunday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

This way u only lose a couple days


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> This way u only lose a couple days


@SomeGuy I just spoke to Ballast mfg, they are about 40mi. away in Brea, Im gonna drive it over there today for replacement. But thank you for the offer


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

new ballast in hand


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice bob! That was quicker than I could repair it or bring a replacement.  Did it fire up and all?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

They exchanged it for a new one. haven't hooked it up yet.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

What kind of ballast was it bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

ipower


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

yea... I don't have any of their lights but I have inline fans and carbon scrubbers from them. They work great.


----------



## yktind (Oct 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> ipower


That's what I have. Mine blew after 6 months. They replaced it no questions asked. I probably won't buy from them again but hey they have awesome service!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2014)

yea, the service couldn't have been better.
This one lasted little over a year.
low enough price & 3yr warranty


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2014)

Let the SOG begin


----------



## hyroot (Oct 29, 2014)

one of my friends bought an ipower 400w. he bought a cmh first. Due to his own stupidity he blew the bulb instantly. He plugged the ballast in, plugged the reflector to the 240 outlet on the ballast. Then without unplugging the ballast he took out the reflector cord from the 240 outlet and plugged it into the 120 outlet and blew the bulb.. He broke the switch in the process too. No consideration for having to properly restrike a bulb. It amazes me how little common sense people have. Then he bought an ipower today. He is too impatient to wait for a new cmh bulb,


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2014)

Patience is not my strong suit either...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2014)

Everything is looking good! Do you hand water everything, Bob?

I just harvested my Columbian Gold x Jo's OG. I'd love to hear your opinion on it. I can post a pic here or check out my grow in my signature.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/yktind-aeroponic-continuous-the-legend-of-swog-and-snog.785275/

Happy Halloween!


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

yktind said:


> Everything is looking good! Do you hand water everything, Bob?
> 
> I just harvested my Columbian Gold x Jo's OG. I'd love to hear your opinion on it. I can post a pic here or check out my grow in my thread.
> 
> Happy Halloween!


I'd love to see how them came out..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2014)

yktind said:


> Everything is looking good! Do you hand water everything, Bob?
> 
> I just harvested my Columbian Gold x Jo's OG. I'd love to hear your opinion on it. I can post a pic here or check out my grow in my signature.
> 
> ...


I am hand watering, I enjoy the time & checking for damage or varmints & such ,
but Im gonna look into a drip system I think, so I can
be away from my grow for a few days at a time

great job @yktind ! Beautiful bud's
Please post some pix here anytime, love me some bud porn


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2014)

Cherry Pie mom to be 

tnx @SomeGuy


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2014)

Getting ready to flip this tent in a day or two. LaCon (taller ) on rt, & Fireballs on lft.
Planing on moving the LaCon into the the tent my scrog is in now after they finish in a few weeks, by then the next round if Fireballs in cloner will be ready to transplant & add to Fireball sog.
Mellow morning, ate 2 canna caps, smokin Fireballs, burping Chorizo.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2014)

I changed the 4x4 tent , to two 400 hps.
I have the 6 in my 3x3, any thoughts on finishing, last 2 wks flwr with MH instead of HPS ?


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'd love to see how them came out..


Thanks, take look. 



BobBitchen said:


> I am hand watering, I enjoy the time & checking for damage or varmints & such ,
> but Im gonna look into a drip system I think, so I can
> be away from my grow for a few days at a time
> 
> ...


Hand watering those airpots can be a lot of work when they are flowering . But I hear you on being able to check for damage new growth, bugs and anything welse that may be going on. It's like hand waxing your own car you get to see all the new dings and scratches, haha. 

Actually I wish I would have checked on my flowering plants about 4 weeks prior to harvest. Looks like they were starting to get infected. Luckily nothing major happened. 

Here are a couple of the finished shots:


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> Thanks, take look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infected? Did you get mold ?
Well those buds look fantastic !!  Beautiful color & frost !!
How does it taste/smoke ?


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Infected? Did you get mold ?
> Well those buds look fantastic !!  Beautiful color & frost !!
> How does it taste/smoke ?


I've been getting issues with root aphids ( at least that is what I think it was). Didn't have any issues this whole flower time but I opened the root chamber a couple of times and may have messed up my seal. Possibly letting the little bastards in. Shouldn't any issues now that CA winter has started. And now I use a rubber sealant between grows.

Some of the buds looked a little crispy like they were starting to cannabilize themselves. Luckily was a very small area towards the back which is why I didn't notice it. I always focus on what I can see. Now I know better and to keep an eye on everything. Especially towards the back. Also will not be opening the root chamber this round to make sure the seal sticks.

I use a bathroom sealer to go in between the lid and tote (works just like a gasket once dry). I think what happened, is when I lifted to check the roots the bead of sealant slipped. Will be cleaning this week so I'll have a good look at the root chamber and should be able to figure out exactly went wrong.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2014)

Dinachem scrog starting to swell....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2014)

4x4 flip today
Fireballs & LaCon


----------



## JetDro (Nov 4, 2014)

Would like to hear your take on the Dinachem when they are done.

The Power Kush i have going is impressive....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey JetDo, Im dropping the Dinachem after this, I flowered the moms of this scrog & it didn't
impress me, but I only popped 3 beans.
Power Kush I'v ran a few times & it was always good.finishes fast, & great bag


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 4, 2014)

Sup mr Bob. 
Good to see ya here man.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2014)

SCARHOLE said:


> Sup mr Bob.
> Good to see ya here man.


glad ya stopped by Mr. Hole


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Clones seem to be happy outside so far!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2014)

another train of strangers gonna come invade my apt. today.
This is the 4th, 24hr notice of a walk thru in the last two months.
The landlord is selling the building,
so I need to put up with strangers poking around my grow......


----------



## JetDro (Nov 5, 2014)

I hear your pain..................GLAD I OWN my place.......................................


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2014)

Top Hat Genetics: 


2x Plushberry x love Child
Scotts OG x Love Child
JOG x Jilly
OG18 x Skunk
and a mystery vile unlabeled


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

if you ever want to move to the desert (just past palm springs) I know the property manager really well. The owner lives in Canada. So no walk throughs ever. No inspections ever. Its high end living at Riverside prices..


I never saw any og x skunk when I was at the compound.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> if you ever want to move to the desert (just past palm springs) I know the property manager really well. The owner lives in Canada. So no walk throughs ever. No inspections ever. Its high end living at Riverside prices..
> 
> 
> I never saw any og x skunk when I was at the compound.


I was actually planning on moving to the mountains, local or Mammoth by May or so.
It just sucks that multiple strangers have an idea I grow here now 

the OG18 x skunk is one on the "next" list.. with too many others now...lol


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm popping jaki and jilly x purple jilly next. Then my crosses eventually.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I would love some cuts of the Jaki when it is ready! Male and Female please!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I would love some cuts of the Jaki when it is ready! Male and Female please!



for sure. I'll probably pop the seeds within the next couple weeks. I have to buy another light first for veg. Of the 2 lights I'm using for veg. One is going return to the flower room this weekend. I'm probably going to grab a cmh. its the cheapest option for now.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a t5 fixture I am not using. It needs to be hard wired. I have bulbs too.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have a t5 fixture I am not using. It needs to be hard wired. I have bulbs too.



I have 2 t5's with bulbs ( 6 bulb and 8 bulb) but I don't like using them. They under perform and put out more heat. Imo 432 watts is a lot of watts for a 2x4. I've been trying to sell them for a long time. Nobody wants them anymore. They're not very efficient


I'm already running 4 inda gro's , 1 a51 led and 1 amare tech led. 2075 watts total. Plus fans. A 330w cmh will cover a 4x4 in veg.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2014)

Have you seen the sun system LEC 315 hyroot?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

It is a 2 bulb 36 inch fixture. The bulbs are for aquariums. It is the sister fixture to the on I am running in the clone cabinet:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Nov 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Have you seen the sun system LEC 315 hyroot?



yeah. I don't have $500 extra to drop on a light. I can get philips allstart 330 cmh bulb ballast and reflector for $150. All my money is going to car repairs right now on a bmw.......


----------



## hyroot (Nov 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is a 2 bulb 36 inch fixture. The bulbs are for aquariums. It is the sister fixture to the on I am running in the clone cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine all have aquarium bulbs too from when I used to run par t5


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

photo dump for Fri.......

moms & clone cab
 FB


FB

FB & LaCon


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

Dinachem scrog a couple weeks out


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2014)

What's that plant sticking it head up in the scrog?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

lol.. had a few extra Laon 


genuity said:


> What's that plant sticking it head up in the scrog?


lol ..... I had a few LaCon clones in cups I dropped in an empty net space


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

I was reading the Party cup contest & thought I'd try one,
I was going to toss these, so I threw into the 6 tent just to see


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

hyroot said:


> yeah. I don't have $500 extra to drop on a light. I can get philips allstart 330 cmh bulb ballast and reflector for $150. All my money is going to car repairs right now on a bmw.......


There's your problem. Trying to repair a BMW lol...

Just to fix a bulb in those things are like $100...

But I feel yea on the cost of them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

Im ready for winter or at least fall.
92 〫 - 18 % rh yesterday...............


----------



## hyroot (Nov 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> There's your problem. Trying to repair a BMW lol...
> 
> Just to fix a bulb in those things are like $100...
> 
> But I feel yea on the cost of them.


the thing with bmw's. Everything breaks at the same time. It's very expensive to fix. Then it will go another 80,000 miles with no issues. They're fun that.drive.

if I had enough for an lec I would rather build some Cree cxa cobs.

bob we got the 95 degree heat wave this week too. It's supposed to cool down a lot this weekend.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 7, 2014)

Your FB cuts look GREAT!! Nice work on those bro!

So, whats wrong with the Chem?? They look like they are filling nicely.........looks like nice eye appeal, buds look solid.
Is it just not very good???? I know you said you only grew out 3 or something like that. Guess I'm just curious
because of the PK I have just starting her turn........and looking NICE!!! Figured the Chem would follow suit............


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Your FB cuts look GREAT!! Nice work on those bro!
> 
> So, whats wrong with the Chem?? They look like they are filling nicely.........looks like nice eye appeal, buds look solid.
> Is it just not very good???? I know you said you only grew out 3 or something like that. Guess I'm just curious
> because of the PK I have just starting her turn........and looking NICE!!! Figured the Chem would follow suit............


There is nothing "wrong" with the DC, just nothing special for me, but like I said ,i only popped 2 or 3 beans of it. I'v read good things about it, (thats why I tried it), you however, may find a winner, never know. 
The Power Kush, I like growing very much, easy to grow,great bag appeal, I ran it in a perpetual sog, 5 in/out every two weeks, great plant for this.
good luck with both.. hope you find a keeper !


----------



## JetDro (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not running the Chem..............guess I'll pass it up...........have others I want to run anyways.........appreciate your input on them.............


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

hyroot said:


> the thing with bmw's. Everything breaks at the same time. It's very expensive to fix. Then it will go another 80,000 miles with no issues. They're fun that.drive.
> 
> if I had enough for an lec I would rather build some Cree cxa cobs.
> 
> bob we got the 95 degree heat wave this week too. It's supposed to cool down a lot this weekend.


You're not telling me anything I don't already know. I've got an auto tech degree  

I was trying to joke bout it but I guess you didn't see the humor in it....

Oh and I owned a couple 3 series so I know how fun they can be to drive. But with me and where I'm at I'd much rather have a WRX so I can go off road


----------



## Sativied (Nov 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You're not telling me nothing I don't know. I have an auto tech degree


Wait a sec, I might just be too high at the moment but if he's not telling you nothing you do not know, he's telling you nothing you do know, so he's telling you something you don't know.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Wait a sec, I might just be too high at the moment but if he's not telling you nothing you do not know, he's telling you nothing you do know, so he's telling you something you don't know.


Lol I worded it wrong. But I'm to stoned to fix it lol.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 7, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Wait a sec, I might just be too high at the moment but if he's not telling you nothing you do not know, he's telling you nothing you do know, so he's telling you something you don't know.





giggles26 said:


> Lol I worded it wrong. But I'm to stoned to fix it lol.


You guys are both a lot higher than I am lol  Hopefully we can fix that in the next hour or so


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3288804 View attachment 3288805
> Dinachem scrog a couple weeks out


Those are definitely bitchen buds there Bob. I'm curious how you guys keep your fan leaves so healthy tht far into flowering...my plants looked great at first but by the time they were ready to chop they looked purrrdy shitty by comparison


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Those are definitely bitchen buds there Bob. I'm curious how you guys keep your fan leaves so healthy tht far into flowering...my plants looked great at first but by the time they were ready to chop they looked purrrdy shitty by comparison


Love and care. Lots of it lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You're not telling me anything I don't already know. I've got an auto tech degree
> 
> I was trying to joke bout it but I guess you didn't see the humor in it....
> 
> Oh and I owned a couple 3 series so I know how fun they can be to drive. But with me and where I'm at I'd much rather have a WRX so I can go off road


A friend of mine just bought a WRX, a replacement for a Hyundai that he raced at a local dirt track. He picked me up in it last year for a 6hr drive to Mammoth, no passenger seat, no back seats, I layed on 4 pairs of skis, boots, back packs, & helmets the whole miserable ride up.
I don't know if hes pulling the seats from the WRX , but I know I won't do any more Mtn roads with him, the WRX has too much HP for passengers


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> A friend of mine just bought a WRX, a replacement for a Hyundai that he raced at a local dirt track. He picked me up in it last year for a 6hr drive to Mammoth, no passenger seat, no back seats, I layed on 4 pairs of skis, boots, back packs, & helmets the whole miserable ride up.
> I don't know if hes pulling the seats from the WRX , but I know I won't do any more Mtn roads with him, the WRX has too much HP for passengers


They are so fun though! Tell him to keep the seats!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> They are so fun though! Tell him to keep the seats!


I bet it is a fqin blast to DRIVE !!!
Sitting shotgun with your crazy buddy is a different story !!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I bet it is a fqin blast to DRIVE !!!
> Sitting shotgun with your crazy buddy is a different story !!


Haha yea it's different being the driver vs being the passenger...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

..everything lookin' good this morning


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

How many you got in there bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> How many you got in there bob?


24 - 12 FB & 12 LaCon


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

Up-potted one of the LA Con babies:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> 24 - 12 FB & 12 LaCon


Nice. How long a veg? Looks like it's going to get full!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

the LaCon veg'd a couple of weeks, the FB only one week.
im planning on putting the LaCon in the 3 x 3 when the scrog finishes
in a week or so, and I have 12 more Fb's in cloner to fill the space.
Your grow has a lot going on, what all are you running ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Up-potted one of the LA Con babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks much happier there than my trash can..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

I think I might start bringing her inside to get her to veg a while. I should have sent one of the red LEDs home with you to try. 

I chopped the Jilly Bean:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I think I might start bringing her inside to get her to veg a while. I should have sent one of the red LEDs home with you to try.
> 
> I chopped the Jilly Bean:
> 
> ...


next time we meet up & you're not using it, I'd love to try it


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> the LaCon veg'd a couple of weeks, the FB only one week.
> im planning on putting the LaCon in the 3 x 3 when the scrog finishes
> in a week or so, and I have 12 more Fb's in cloner to fill the space.
> Your grow has a lot going on, what all are you running ?


Ah so a SOG goin on. I dig it.

I've got so much going on right now it's crazy man.

I've got autos, pw x og kush, cherry puff, the dog, honeybee,extrema, dog treats,ssh,candy grape og, Maui Waui x harlequin and a few others lol.

And in the next week or so I'm going to be dropping a shit ton to start my testing for a new breeder!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2014)

My Imac keeps shutting down after only a few min.
trying to use a 15 yr old ibok g4.......sucks!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

15 years in technology terms really means 60 years in the real world lol!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Like the sog bob! i think that is all i will do in the led garden from now on


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

air layer attempt
 
cube spun off branch but still starting to nub


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

Cherry Pie


----------



## JetDro (Nov 10, 2014)

I like the looks of the Cherry Pie!!!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

Bitchen Buds Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

thank you for coming by nyc, 
Im happy with what I have going on now
& Im very excited for all the awesome
gear on deck from a few very kind fairy's


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I like the looks of the Cherry Pie!!!!


yea JetDro, been trying to get this cut for about year
heard good things bout it


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> yea JetDro, been trying to get this cut for about year
> heard good things bout it


She is nice. unique flavor. Sometimes a bit finicky. Looks happy in her new home.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 10, 2014)

I CAN TELL she will be SPECIAL...............trust me, I have an eye for these thing, lol........................


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 10, 2014)

She is but kind of a finicky plant at times.... LOL like leaves curling down in flower even though perfectly healthy... but yet growing big buds on small stems just the same.... or one day likes to eat the next not.... I have two CP that are finishing up in the LED tent now. The only other finicky plant I have seems to be the XXX og... Cant even look at her wrong.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> thank you for coming by nyc,
> Im happy with what I have going on now
> & Im very excited for all the awesome
> gear on deck from a few very kind fairy's



i've been hoping and wishing a fairy would drop some tiger striped nuggets my way but until then i will have to be grateful for the BB gear i have coming up


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i've been hoping and wishing a fairy would drop some tiger striped nuggets my way but until then i will have to be grateful for the BB gear i have coming up


you're growin dog right now, yes ? I think you'll be happy


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

also some very cool fairy's hang out in the 6.....
you never know


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

not growing it no i started two sour kush x deep blue they gave me as freebies
it sounded so good i couldn't pass that up


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

but i prolly should give the dog a run under the new 1k im sure it would be one happy bitch since they are fem seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> not growing it no i started two sour kush x deep blue they gave me as freebies
> it sounded so good i couldn't pass that up


I have two of those in flower now and they had a great smell in veg and while we are on the bean talk
Honeybee #2 f3


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

still waiting on that alligator big dog @Dr.D81


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have two of those in flower now and they had a great smell in veg and while we are on the bean talk
> Honeybee #2 f3
> View attachment 3290899


those look beautiful Doc
Honeybee is at the top of my list for next round.

I also grew out my SK x DB freebie, turned out great, 
it was my favorite smoke at the time , I was gonna ask
for it as another freebie on a BB order, but asked 
for Fireballs instead...


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> those look beautiful Doc
> Honeybee is at the top of my list for next round.
> 
> I also grew out my SK x DB freebie, turned out great,
> ...



any tips on the SK^DB what does it like?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

Looking good man!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> She is but kind of a finicky plant at times.... LOL like leaves curling down in flower even though perfectly healthy... but yet growing big buds on small stems just the same.... or one day likes to eat the next not.... I have two CP that are finishing up in the LED tent now. The only other finicky plant I have seems to be the XXX og... Cant even look at her wrong.


yeah that xxx is a bitch to deal with. Does the cherry pie stretch much in flower? Mine seems to be healthy and leaves praying in veg. Grows more out than up. It's wide and bushy without topping. A little short er than others. It's going into flower in a week or 2.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Looking good man!


thank you Jimmer


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2014)

another walk through this morning, think thats 4 or 5 in two months..

FB


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> another walk through this morning, think thats 4 or 5 in two months..
> 
> FB
> 
> View attachment 3291337 View attachment 3291338


you selling your place bob? where abouts i'll rent that shit out and exchange rent for labor ?

i'll loan my girl out to you for xmas lmao


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> you selling your place bob? where abouts i'll rent that shit out and exchange rent for labor ?
> 
> i'll loan my girl out to you for xmas lmao


no, my landlord is trying to sell. 
4 -6 strangers walking through at a time, sucks.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bob you should be like I don't want to tell you this but I feel you should know, but bout 20 years ago some one was murdered here and every night the ghost keeps coming back.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Bob you should be like I don't want to tell you this but I feel you should know, but bout 20 years ago some one was murdered here and every night the ghost keeps coming back.


might be fun but wont help
the landlords trust is forcing a sale, so it's walk throughs until it's sold.
I was planing on move sometime next year, I just don't need a bunch of people knowing I grow,
even being legal, it sucks


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2014)

30 sec invasion over, gonna work on the anxiety now....


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

That must just SUCK


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

LA Con:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

Fireball clones


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

hey bob should i try cutting long clones like that do you find them to root faster ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

IMO a healthy mom is the most important.
I take smaller cuts when using cubes,
but with the aero cloner, I like 
to take big, woody cuts


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

average size for cloner, for me..........


----------



## hyroot (Nov 12, 2014)

is your land lord at least giving you 24 hours notice before each walk through? He has to by law

CIVIL CODE
SECTION 1940-1954.1

you can't be forced to move until your lease is up.


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder why I have not went the clones route..?
Time to change that.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

hyroot said:


> is your land lord at least giving you 24 hours notice before each walk through? He has to by law
> 
> CIVIL CODE
> SECTION 1940-1954.1
> ...


The landlord is cool, it's her sister & brother that are forcing the sale.
It's close to a 24hr notice.
its month to month.
Im working on a few options now as I was planing on moving anyway.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> average size for cloner, for me..........
> View attachment 3292200


Was wondering how big those were, they looked huge, those are trees not a clones - lol You could flip those things without veg and get a couple of ounces  Nice thing about using mothers, may design some space for a couple of moms when I build my veg room, would probably knock a week or two off my veg cycles cloning trees like that


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Was wondering how big those were, they looked huge, those are trees not a clones - lol You could flip those things without veg and get a couple of ounces  Nice thing about using mothers, may design some space for a couple of moms when I build my veg room, would probably knock a week or two off my veg cycles cloning trees like that


I normally go from cloner to flower within a week when SOGing.
Iv taken cuts twice that size & 14 days in the cloner & they're ready to go.
I


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I normally go from cloner to flower within a week when SOGing.
> Iv taken cuts twice that size & 14 days in the cloner & they're ready to go.
> I


Yeah definitely a plus for SOG, I travel too much to do SOG but may try one at some point with an auto watering system. But even if vegging, takes my small-ass clones probably 2-3 weeks to get to that size, that's around the size I up-pot from a party cup into 1 Gal's


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Yeah definitely a plus for SOG, I travel too much to do SOG but may try one at some point with an auto watering system. But even if vegging, takes my small-ass clones probably 2-3 weeks to get to that size, that's around the size I up-pot from a party cup into 1 Gal's


rapid rooter seem to root a little faster for me, but the aero's roots just *explode* soon after they start.
I go 14 days then into 1 gal bags, any longer in the cloner & the roots choke it !!
I put in cups today cause I am out of room until chop this weekend, & there was not much room for soil, the cup was full of roots, I was even a little worried about that, lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

You are the clone whisperer!

How big is the building and how much are they selling it for?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

Two - 2 story buildings facing each other, 8- 1bdrm units per.
Two blocks from beach
Im not sure what they are asking..

I do love me some clone'n


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

Hows the CP doing for you Bob? The fireballs are all taking off. I started chop on the current led tent. Hopefully get everything rocking in a couple weeks in teh bigger tent for the leds. I have quite a bit on new stuff to flower. REALLY liked the FB sample. Thankyou mucho


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hows the CP doing for you Bob? The fireballs are all taking off. I started chop on the current led tent. Hopefully get everything rocking in a couple weeks in teh bigger tent for the leds. I have quite a bit on new stuff to flower. REALLY liked the FB sample. Thankyou mucho


The CP is doing great @SomeGuy. I took a few clones this morning.
Im glad you liked the FB, Im very happy with it


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

8 bedrooms 3 baths? 950K


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 8 bedrooms 3 baths? 950K


?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> rapid rooter seem to root a little faster for me, but the aero's roots just *explode* soon after they start.
> I go 14 days then into 1 gal bags, any longer in the cloner & the roots choke it !!
> I put in cups today cause I am out of room until chop this weekend, & there was not much room for soil, the cup was full of roots, I was even a little worried about that, lol


I've noticed that explosion you mention with aero cloners, check it one day and you have one or two roots popping in, come back 24-36 hours later and you have a bush going, crazy. I was going to say cups? I'd be looking to go straight into 2gal pots with those monsters, nice job.


----------



## yktind (Nov 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Two - 2 story buildings facing each other, 8- 1bdrm units per.
> Two blocks from beach
> Im not sure what they are asking..
> 
> I do love me some clone'n


I got 5 on it!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 8 bedrooms 3 baths? 950K


oh a million dollars... no problem let me just get that out of my.... whhhaaaat!!!!


----------



## yktind (Nov 12, 2014)

hyroot said:


> oh a million dollars... no problem let me just get that out of my.... whhhaaaat!!!!


How many users does RIU have? Every just chip in a couple bucks I swear there won't be any controversy, lol. We can start a time share.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

I was just wondering if that was the place. 8 rooms and 3 baths. It was the only apartment building I could find for sale in your area.

6K a month mortgage. Rent would need to be 1K a month per apartment.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was just wondering if that was the place. 8 rooms and 3 baths. It was the only apartment building I could find for sale in your area.
> 
> 6K a month mortgage. Rent would need to be 1K a month per apartment.


Fuck that! 1k for a 1 bedroom? 

I don't miss Cali! Especially there tier electric shit...

But I do miss the beach during the summer


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2014)

Mammoth opens today !!..... I should be there.......


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2014)

Woot! Have fun Bob!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2014)

BTW. Did the capsule work for you?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> BTW. Did the capsule work for you?


Two caps worked well...tnx
I was thinking of making some hash today, then into caps


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Woot! Have fun Bob!


didn't go...might go up for a few days next week
not much open, but Im jonesin'


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2014)

I try not to load too much in one cap. Lol. Its easier to titrate that way than take way too much. Glad it worked for you. I wonder if @Mohican has tried one yet. His tolerance is lower so one would prob be good for him.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Not yet. Been using my oil.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Transplanted the remaining LA Con clones:

#1:




#2:




#3:




#4





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

the LaCon looks happy Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

I bet that they are much happier now that they are out of the red cups! What soil was that?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

I believe he uses promix


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2014)

Got my cloner,time to fill her up..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

pro mix
@Mohican do you have a pic of the LaCon in flwr that this cut came from ?
Sure stretches more than I would think
and it looks nothing like Hyroots


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

Yea... seriously is on my amazon wish list... LOL. Looks like a nice little cloner. It would be nice to only start seeds in rapid rooters. save a little money in the long run


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> Got my cloner,time to fill her up..


I am really stoked with aero cloning.
whatcha putting in ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

@BobBitchen I need to flip the cmh tent really soon or the la con moms in there are gonna take over... LOL 

I kinda think plant can grow/look a bit different from grower to grower. so many different variables. same clone can be quite different from someone else.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Yea... seriously is on my amazon wish list... LOL. Looks like a nice little cloner. It would be nice to only start seeds in rapid rooters. save a little money in the long run


Its just easier, no/low maintenance & reliable IMO


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I am really stoked with aero cloning.
> whatcha putting in ?


I'm thinking fireballs & fortune teller


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'm thinking fireballs & fortune teller
> View attachment 3293584


Im lovin the FB man.. great job 

my FB# 2 rooted like a monster, way more than #1, 
and #2 was almost no leaf to bud & tasted a bit better.
I still have a few #1's but #2 is the majority of the sog


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

The FB seems to grow very vigorous. Excited to flower them in the expanded led tent this next round!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Im lovin the FB man.. great job
> 
> my FB# 2 rooted like a monster, way more than #1,
> and #2 was almost no leaf to bud & tasted a bit better.
> I still have a few #1's but #2 is the majority of the sog


Did you use a clone gel?
I got some clonex liquid stuff.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

LA Con Dirt - 09-12-14




LA Con Super Soil 04-29-14




LA Con Indoor 03-30-14




LA Con Clones 08-01-14






Seeded Tiny LA Con Clone 09-17-14




LA Con FMILY cut 03-21-14




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> Did you use a clone gel?
> I got some clonex liquid stuff.


I just use non PH's tap water in mine.
I use rooting powder sometimes but 
it doesn't seem to make a difference


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con Dirt - 09-12-14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TNX.. yea I thats it..lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con Dirt - 09-12-14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color on the super soil plant


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

The last pic is the super soil plant before it changed color.

Which Promix do you use. The solo cups were dry and the plants were still happy!

Vape Time!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice - nothing else? Yours seemed darker and richer than mine. Any additives?

Where do you get it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

It's home depot. 
I just use Jacks all purpose, pro tekt, & a little liq karma in veg, Maxsea bloom & karma in flwr


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm also using the Alaska fish 5-1-1 in veg last couple runs


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

That is what I am giving them also (Fish)!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have some girls happy to be out of cups right now too Mo
I have to get some mid size pots for after cups and before the 2 gal they finish in. The pw got unhappy at the end with some mag def.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Yea... seriously is on my amazon wish list... LOL. Looks like a nice little cloner. It would be nice to only start seeds in rapid rooters. save a little money in the long run


If you grow like me it will save $ 35 every month and a half. That will add up quick wait way am i still putting it of? Next week i will get on it


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2014)

FB
   

LaCon & group


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2014)

Fatal fan drop


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fatal fan drop View attachment 3294153


 Ouch!!,
I have had a similar experience, I was changing out a bulb in a cool tube and the one end had come unhooked from the jack chain and slipped from my hand. It did a pendulum swing through the canopy and sheared the tops off of two plants, I mean the whole top. I felt like 

All the rest looks awesome indeed 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Ouch!!,
> I have had a similar experience, I was changing out a bulb in a cool tube and the one end had come unhooked from the jack chain and slipped from my hand. It did a pendulum swing through the canopy and sheared the tops off of two plants, I mean the whole top. I felt like
> 
> All the rest looks awesome indeed
> ...


TNX @ASMALLVOICE
I just flipped so not a big thing,
but I'd just moved the fan cause it was blowing on THAT plant too much
lol..not worried about wind burn any more.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have some girls happy to be out of cups right now too Mo
> I have to get some mid size pots for after cups and before the 2 gal they finish in. The pw got unhappy at the end with some mag def.


I've got one PW that is doing the same thing in a 3 gallon! Her sister right next to her is beautiful but her, well she needs a lil help I'm afraid...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2014)

moms, cups, & clones

cups will go to bags in a few days


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2014)

Simply amazing BB! Top shelf the whole way!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fatal fan drop View attachment 3294153


Ouch that's a bad one, my first indoor super-crop was the same thing, fan fell from not having it secured properly and cracked my main stem but not through. Propped/taped it up and ended up a nice plant. I prefer planned super-cropping though


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2014)

Same fan dropped again this morning.
It's now tied & double clamped
Only took a side shoot off this time


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2014)

Poor girls!! Must be all that extra traffic through your place making it fall!

Yea there we go we will blame it on that....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2014)

I was tryin to blame it on a faulty clamp, but I'm pretty sure it's stoned operator


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2014)

People are going to start talking Bob, you're being a little rough with the girls - lol Let's hope it stays put now


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2014)

I got so medicated on Friday I took the same picture a bunch of times trying to get it perfect. Today I am sorting, labeling, and cataloging seeds.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2014)

Got some time to de-seed the last batch of PPP x BB today too. About 80 passed the finger roll/size and into the jar test


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2014)

Im gonna try makin s33ds with one of the FB that just started flowering


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2014)

Hell yea,what you thinking about?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> Hell yea,what you thinking about?


I'v never grown anything that inspired me to want to make beans until now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got one PW that is doing the same thing in a 3 gallon! Her sister right next to her is beautiful but her, well she needs a lil help I'm afraid...


The mom can take a lot of n and try keeping it a little drier.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The mom can take a lot of n and try keeping it a little drier.


Yea know actually I let her dry out longer then the rest and she's looking good again 

Will feed today or tomorrow and hopefully flip by end of the week.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

been up since 3am taking down the scrog.
I ignored this tent a bit, wasn't thrilled with the first run of Dinachem & wanted this one over.
If you're into trimming this leafy bitch is for you.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

The 6 tent now LaCon... & one Cherry Pie
flipped two wks ago..... 3 x 3


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks good bob! Oh and I was up until 4 this morning, fucking sump pump quit and my basement flooded!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

3 x 3 ..LaCon............................................................4 x 4 FB
 
and the 4 x 4 ready for another set of Fireballs..
two by 400w


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looks good bob! Oh and I was up until 4 this morning, fucking sump pump quit and my basement flooded!


 any damage ? or just fqn hassle ?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> any damage ? or just fqn hassle ?


Just a hassle. Went down to spray before lights out and came to find like 2 inches of water on the floor.

That's one of the reasons flower was pushed back cuz they got an extra 2 1/2 hrs of light that night and I don't like putting stressed girls into flower.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

habaneros in sun


DC


----------



## yktind (Nov 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fatal fan drop View attachment 3294153


Perfect example of FIM j/k. That sucks man. I did that lowering my screen on my last run. Thought to myself meh, they'll be fine I can get it down another inch or so... SNAP! Actually wasn't fatal in my case though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

new girls joining the party 
 

4 x 4 is set


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> Perfect example of FIM j/k. That sucks man. I did that lowering my screen on my last run. Thought to myself meh, they'll be fine I can get it down another inch or so... SNAP! Actually wasn't fatal in my case though.


wasn't really fatal here either, there is a small side branch & a fan ... lol
 
think I'll yank it & take a clone from cloner, that was slow due to a clogged mister, 
and put that in its place


----------



## yktind (Nov 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> wasn't really fatal here either, there is a small side branch & a fan ... lol
> View attachment 3295541
> think I'll yank it & take a clone from cloner, that was slow due to a clogged mister,
> and put that in its place


I think you should start a defoliation thread, lol. "Did I do to much?"


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

My back is racked, chopped the 3 x 3, up potted 14 clones, & braised a pork roast for pulled pork sammies, all before noon..

tester .........

 

mmmmmmm


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

OK - I know where you live now! I looked it up - 16 units for 2 million. I wish I could swing it! Great location and view!

The pork looks amazing!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 17, 2014)

Any pork left??


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

not much, this is my 5th lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

With slaw! OMG!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> With slaw! OMG!!!


is there any other way??


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2014)

The spring right before graduation, I worked at a tiny North Carolina diner. On my break I would eat three deep fried hot dogs on buttered and grilled buns topped with NC slaw! Those NC slaw dogs were the best thing I ever ate! I tried for a long time to recreate the dish. However, the slaw was a closely held secret and Charlie was the only person who could make those deep fried dogs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2014)

I made chipotle / honey / lime slaw for em


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 18, 2014)

idk how you guys can like that shit lol...coleslaw  I hate mayonnaise, sour cream and mustard so coleslaw is not real inviting to my palette lol.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3282326
> Fireball clones ready for bags tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3282328
> ...


What kind of cloner is that I need one of those! Ha

Awesome thread!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2014)

tnx doubletake

the cloner is this one:


http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416343161&sr=8-1&keywords=aero+cloner&pebp=1416343164636


----------



## hyroot (Nov 18, 2014)

Good find... including gas $$$ to drive around and buy everything to build one. Its about the same price.. I think I'm going to order t hat one . Thanks bob


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

its on my amazon wish list too.. LOL bigger fish to fry at the moment. But thats like 4 or 5 rapid rooter packs to pay for the cloner. nice payback rate IMO. less waste.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> is there any other way??


I do it no slaw my self. I am more of a meat and tador kind of guy


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

I would miss the slaw with bbq pulled pork. LOL I believe @jigfresh said sunday morning we will get together before you go. like maybe 10am? or so.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2014)

Ima hot & spicy...needed the slaw to slay the heat


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2014)

speaking of the cloner, I checked the CP clones this morning and they didn't look good, a closer check shows spider mites,sprayed down the entire tent (veg) and dipped the clones & pulled the mom from the flower tent & sprayed her.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry bob. Seems like every damn pest under the sun likes ca... I think I warned you I thought I had something?? I ended up nuking my entire garden with pure 3way last night...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

what did you use for them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn that sucks i hate them bitchs!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

i know doc. hate them. ... I had them 2 years ago. then just recently apparently. I wasnt sure because I could see them and had no webs. . Seems sometimes they can just show up out here. I had also ran out of pure 3way and was not giving preventive sprays for a few months. I even spray the outside of the shed every month w other stuff. 

after the new year I will be getting the garden the whole pure nutrient line up for defense... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

might be time to put some hotshots in the shed too for prevention.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am at them all the time. If i get lazy and miss a spray they go at it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2014)

looks like SM & thripes? long thin white/ whiteish green, I dont see wings though,


All I have on hand is GoGnats (cedar oil, says works on mites also)
and Mighty wash
steeping some chili oil now

I found some more on the FB moms lower leaves, Im gonna pull again & spay some more


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

I couldn't find any live bugs this morning, lots of melted corpses..fingers crossed

re-sprayed everything again


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

Not all bad...this morning found a bean in a FB bud


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

FB sog looking good

  



think Im gonna spluff this whole plant this weekend
first attempt at making some beans 
It was flipped on the 4th, 
s/b ok ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't seen any thrips... 

Mighty wash will do the trick really


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

I dipped it in Mighty Wash for two days when I got it home.
I never saw any leaf damage, it was only poor looking clones that tipped me off.
Im not sure they are Thripes, never had them, Iv had SM once & have been very careful what I bring inside since. 
These are very small, long, thin, almost clear, except for the chlorophyl tinting thier f*ckin bodies green ! They look like Thripes from google research.
I found a couple alive this morning in another tent, 3 x 3 with LaCon inside that I had the CP flowering in. Sprayed with GoGnats & Mighty Wash at lights out.
Its all good....I thought things were going too well lately .....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bob i make seed at like 27 days after the flip. What you going to seed it with?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

tnx, I was wondering the best time, I'll go with 27 days, end of the month.
Escobar Choc Rain, I had all males from a pack


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

I am hoping for a nice uk x sl male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a lot of seed going again and should get some good males to play with.


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3295783
> not much, this is my 5th lol


Ah hem... So when is the BBQ?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

Named the 2014 crosses:

Jilly Bean HR -x- Jilly Bean HR ................... *HR*
JOG #3 Tree -x- Jilly Bean HR ..................... *Rez*
SOG #1 -x- Love, Jilly Bean HR ................... *Bell*
MOGOS OG -x- Love, JBHR ........................ *Song*
JOG #3 Bush -x- Unknown ........................... *Mary*
JOG #3 Bubble -x- Love, JBHR .................... *Spider*
LACon F -x- JBHR ........................................ *Laugh*
LACon F Dirt -x- Unknown ............................ *Cappy*
LACon Tiny -x- Love, MK, JBHR .................. *3M*
Quantum Kush -x- Unknown ........................ *Kane*
Little QK -x- LoveChild 09-18-14 .................. *Abel*
QK2 -x- LoveChild - Very Dark Beans ......... *Shootz*
QK3 -x- Love, MK, JBHR ............................. *Manu*
Plushberry -x- Love ...................................... *Sweets*
Plushberry -x- JBHR .................................... *Danksta*
Blue Dream -x- Love, JBHR ........................ *Wake*
Jillanje Shemale -x- Unknown ..................... *Maku *

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

The Top Hat line up looks killer Mo !


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. I have the seed packs designed and printed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Nov 19, 2014)

where's the monacle?. Is it a production company or a seed company?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2014)

Producing seeds


----------



## yktind (Nov 20, 2014)

hyroot said:


> where's the monacle?. Is it a production company or a seed company?


Agreed, Monocle!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2014)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2014)

I like the second


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2014)

Then i move to pass the nomination


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2014)

gotta love local LA news...1/4 in of rain & we're on Storm Watch !!!

lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 21, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> gotta love local LA news...1/4 in of rain & we're on Storm Watch !!!
> 
> lol


lol, sounds like Toronto, they freak when they get a few inches of snow, I'm about 1 1/2 hrs north and we get that daily here through the winter, amazing how we survive up here - lmao


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Then i move to pass the nomination


Second


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> gotta love local LA news...1/4 in of rain & we're on Storm Watch !!!
> 
> lol


I have posted this before but our record for the year was12in in 24 hours. We run in the 60 in a year range.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2014)

we usually get 2-5 inches a year. we had a freak storm a few months ago. rained 6 inches in half a day. Practically flooded the entire valley. We got more rain that day than we have had in the 2 years prior. I'm in the low desert. It almost never rains in my hood. It could be storming on the otherside of town or a couple cities over. The storm never makes its way here. If it does its light sprinkling. Except for that one freak storm.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Mrs Mo gets 8 inches every night 

WHAT!

Gotta stop posting when I am medicated!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

I feel so freaked getting the stinkeye from Lee!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

I've seen no more critters here Bob. How u doing with them?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I've seen no more critters here Bob. How u doing with them?


I did a chk this morning & see no living bugs, Im still gonna spry a few more times in the next week or so


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

Me too but I should be doing regular prevention out here anyway... 

Lazy... Lol


----------



## BigTexan (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking good bob! Just finished building my newer. bigger cloner with a custom water chiller. stable at 72-73 degree


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2014)

computer / connection probs


----------



## BigTexan (Nov 26, 2014)

Heres mine from my harvest yesterday Blue berry haze, blueberry x CBD skunk haze It definitely swings for the fences!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

LA Con Girls:





No color change yet - weird!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigTexan (Nov 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con Girls:
> 
> No color change yet - weird!
> 
> ...


Color change? are you trying to turn them purple or are they a colored strain?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2014)

Cold weather turns them. This is the mother of these clones back in April:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigTexan (Nov 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Cold weather turns them. This is the mother of these clones back in April:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


That is just beautiful!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

gonna try a photo dump befor my machine shuts down...

Fireballs sog.. 4 wk & 1 wk from flip.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

if anyone going to the So Cal get together in Dec wants a fireball clone let me know & I'll take some cuts this weekend


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

Take an extra cp if u can. Doc was looking. I have one going but....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Take an extra cp if u can. Doc was looking. I have one going but....


the mom's need to be trimmed back anyway, think I'll just fill the cloner.
I had to toss the CP clones that were bugged, but have two rooting now
& the one I got from you flowering now.
It looks like I beat the bugs back this round so far...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

BigTexan said:


> Looking good bob! Just finished building my newer. bigger cloner with a custom water chiller. stable at 72-73 degree


Thank you BigT
glad ya stopped by


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

There may be a cut of ghost og, c99, bms, 2010 dog, pw xog, hb, and alligator kush floating by about the same time.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 28, 2014)

Had an awesome Thanksgiving M8, I sincerely hope you and yours did as well.

Man, the garden is looking wicked sweet 

and I thought the fireballs from my fire mage in World of Warcraft were cool 

Many thanx for the primo bud porn M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2014)

Frosted plants for sure...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> Frosted plants for sure...


Makes for a proud papa


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Cold weather turns them. This is the mother of these clones back in April:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine never had any color....love that pic

here is the LaCon I have left, sister of the 2 you saved from trash..
still in a cup


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

Been having computer probe, my IMac is shutting down after a few secs of logging on, two windows machines won't boot,Linux machine doesn't see the monitor,
I have a 15 yr old Mac laptop that I reinstalled os & now can sloooowly see pages but not post I'm now using a first gen iPod touch to post, only have dumb cell,


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

Got up early pollenated a FB & a LaCon with a Choc Rain
Made turkey chili,
And made 17 grams of hash for caps, I'm using 14.5grams hash to 2 1/2 tsp coco oil for caps.....shmookin' the rest...
Gonna try & get some pix up later..
May need to go buy an iPad today....frustrates as fuq !!!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

try some pix...

LaCon 3x3 600w sog & 1 cherry pie.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

nice gnomes by the way


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

hash pix..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

I added an extra tsp of oil to the hash, total 3 tsp coco to 14.5g hash.
Still too thick, it's getting stuck in syringe.
Im having a tough time filling caps
I'm now scooping some in a spoon & letting it drip into caps,
what a mess...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

Heat it up in the oven?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Mix corn starch w ur oil while its warm. Put it in the fridge and it will be like hard jelly. Easier to load caps this way and it makes them easy to transport


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Heat it up in the oven?





SomeGuy said:


> Mix corn starch w ur oil while its warm. Put it in the fridge and it will be like hard jelly. Easier to load caps this way and it makes them easy to transport


spoon worked much better than I thought it would.
tnx guys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hell yea i need to try that. Looks like they will be strong


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea i need to try that. Looks like they will be strong


yep, the one I took at 8:30 was strong...
I have a feeling they may be inconsistent,
some had just oil, while others were a thick sludge
fun times.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

Do you decarb and add lecithin bob?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice Bob, I've been thinking of stuffing caps with straight-up kief, anyone have any caveats doing it that way?

BTW Bob, when I saw your note about using the spoon to stuff them the first thing that came to mind was a coke spoon - lol Haven't seen one in a long time but I'd imagine any head shop would have them. In the 70's we'd carry have a coke spoon and roach clip on a chain, pretty common items back then - lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do you decarb and add lecithin bob?


yea, I use badkats recipe for hash caps, decarb, heat, soy lecithin, freeze & repeat, I usually repeat 3-4 times, but my back pain needs something now


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, I use badkats recipe for hash caps, decarb, heat, soy lecithin, freeze & repeat, I usually repeat 3-4 times, but my back pain needs something now


Nice. Was just curious never had the problem you were having.

My next thing to make is medicated gummy bears


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

spluffed FB


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nice. Was just curious never had the problem you were having.
> 
> My next thing to make is medicated gummy bears


the problem came from the raw material I splilled on the glass  while scraping up the last of the hash, I just mixed it in, wasn't much, but enough to clog the syringe


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

So it was stoner error. 

I had that happen this morning actually. Was checking clones and knocked a fucking royal highness seedling over this morning, grrrr!


----------



## yktind (Dec 1, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3304462


I just made capsules too. Didn't use hash but mine came out pretty good. 1 is about a bowl. Haven't tried taking more than one yet but tonight is a new night, plus I have some cleaning to do so that would help I'm sure... well maybe, haha.

I did 2 oz trim/ larf to 16 fl. oz of coconut oil. Then drained. I used a syringe to fill and didn't have any clogging issues. There wasn't any solid material in mine though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

Im also gonna up it to 2 tonight, my back pain is on high today


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

you might be better off just activating the hash itself and capping that bob. No need for the coconut oil really IMO. you can make them very strong this way. You noticed very little extract in the caps I gave you? Something to ponder...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> you might be better off just activating the hash itself and capping that bob. No need for the coconut oil really IMO. you can make them very strong this way. You noticed very little extract in the caps I gave you? Something to ponder...


i was wondering about that , I thought the oil & lecithin helped with absorption though ?
it wasn't really to bad, just my back throbbed while standing there and filling made it worse than normal,


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

well... I thought that too. but then started making cannabis cure oil (rso) and just capping that. Seems to work just fine. I am postive that the hash would work the same way. Plus less hassle. Honestly I like the cure oil above all else. Just easy to go overboard if you load too big of a dab in the cap.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Sucks though... wife can tell when I have taken too much even if Im tryin to not let on. I have gotten wobbly kneed more than once with it.. LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Sucks though... wife can tell when I have taken too much even if Im tryin to not let on. I have gotten wobbly kneed more than once with it.. LOL


Im always a little nervous taking the first cap of a batch.
I don't like the edible overload ride at all...
never got nervous taking handfuls of pills,
but a loaded muffin scares me at first.. lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

what mess ?
lol......


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

Hahahahahaha! Muffin fright!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

Yum! Just like grandma used to make!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yum! Just like grandma used to make!


I want to meet your grandma


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

yea.. I approach with edibles with caution


BobBitchen said:


> what mess ?
> lol......
> 
> View attachment 3304880



Dude... Bob... holy moly LOL decarb the hash next time and just load it in the cap. easy peasy. LOL holy hashy mess.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> yea.. I approach with
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... Bob... holy moly LOL decarb the hash next time and just load it in the c


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

I fixed the post. lol 

"approach edibles with caution"


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

I also pollinated this LaCon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

been saving cubes for a while


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Took goji #4, pw, pw x og #1( orange cleaner) , pw x og #7, hb #2#1, ghost og, c99, alligator kush, bms, and will have to grab cup or two.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took goji #4, pw, pw x og #1( orange cleaner) , pw x og #7, hb #2#1, ghost og, c99, alligator kush, bms, and will have to grab cup or two.


what a line up, have you grown out the BMS yet ?


----------



## hyroot (Dec 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I also pollinated this LaCon


with what did you cross her with? I'm planning on crossing L.a. Con, and cherry pie with a marrionberry kush male.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he crossed it with Escobars chocolate rain.

But we will just wait for the official release from Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm pretty sure he crossed it with Escobars chocolate rain.
> 
> But we will just wait for official release from Bob


yea, it was Choclate Rain...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, it was Choclate Rain...lol


Do you ever watch tosh.0 dude?!

Every time you say that I think this lol...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do you ever watch tosh.0 dude?!
> 
> Every time you say that I think this lol...


can't say that I have..
but that song will be played at the official release


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> can't say that I have..
> but that song will be played at the official release


I better get an honorable mention


----------



## yktind (Dec 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Im always a little nervous taking the first cap of a batch.
> I don't like the edible overload ride at all...
> never got nervous taking handfuls of pills,
> but a loaded muffin scares me at first.. lol


Hahaha, Someone gives me a handful pills. Thanks Dude!
Someone gives me a brownie... Hey what's in this man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> what a line up, have you grown out the BMS yet ?


I have it in flower now. this cut goes back to like 98 i know of maybe longer so it must be good. It is 30 in and setting bud very nice.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2014)

I just had a seagull fight on my roof at my kitchen vent, sounded like they were comin in...........


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 3, 2014)

Mix that shit with the Cherry Pie and you get...... LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Angry!!!! Good to see yea brotha!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

I move away from the mic to breathe...


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Angry!!!! Good to see yea brotha!


I am lurking all over the place man. Heard from Jhod58vw yesterday as well!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2014)

hey ABM ! tnx for coming by.
you still running your fireballs ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am lurking all over the place man. Heard from Jhod58vw yesterday as well!


Yep he popped into the 6!


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice!! I need to swing by his place in the near future to catch up with him a bit.


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> hey ABM ! tnx for coming by.
> you still running your fireballs ?


Yep I will be running that for a while. I love the shit out of the short pheno. I will also be passing it around at the NorCal BBQ.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm bout to get some goodies on Friday.

Starting my testing for Firehouse genetics. This should be fun


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Triangle Baby is a boy!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fingersdevious (Dec 4, 2014)

wowwww that fireball looks dank af


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

fingersdevious said:


> wowwww that fireball looks dank af


tnx Fingers
Im happy with both flwr tents right now 
I'll try to get some pix up after
I pick up my Mac, today.... fried HD


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

picked up my Imac today
2.5 hrs installing back up
boom....shuts down again
tried again..3.5min.. shut down


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

send it to me and I'll fix it for free bob 

Did you take it to the "experts" haha....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> send it to me and I'll fix it for free bob
> 
> Did you take it to the "experts" haha....


I took it to apple store, free est. 
I figured it was main board, & I'd end up walking out with a new Ipad. Disc utility said failed HD, $250 to replace.
They replaced it & it's still power off after only a few min.
though it did stay on for the entire 2.5hr back up install.
Gonna take it back tomorrow, maybe shoulda jus got the new Ipad the first time...........

Your plants look beautiful, healthy, & happy Gigs
killer shit bro......


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 4, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I took it to apple store, free est.
> I figured it was main board, & I'd end up walking out with a new Ipad. Disc utility said failed HD, $250 to replace.
> They replaced it & it's still power off after only a few min.
> though it did stay on for the entire 2.5hr back up install.
> ...


Have them check the power supply as well. Could be a heating issue.


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2014)

iPad is nice,you still have to transfer pics..other than that,I love this lil thing..
Keep it at eye level,or you will get a bad back.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I took it to apple store, free est.
> I figured it was main board, & I'd end up walking out with a new Ipad. Disc utility said failed HD, $250 to replace.
> They replaced it & it's still power off after only a few min.
> though it did stay on for the entire 2.5hr back up install.
> ...


Haha ya that's what I mean the "experts" I used to work for those fucks and I can't stand them. They are as bright as a burned out bulb...

Thanks bro. I'm happy with how they are coming along and I'm even happier to see flower again!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Have them check the power supply as well. Could be a heating issue.


I thought it was either main board or power supply cause it just goes black...... no power.
PS & MB chked OK & it said failed HD. There is a fan port hidden behind stand that cools the HD ( I looked all over for a fan port to clean), it had a good 1/4 dust puck on it, so it made sense it would be the HD fried. Now the extra cash I had
( for Ipad) went to a repair that didn't fix it.
shit happens


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep I was thinking that it overheated and fried something. Are you able to monitor temps before it shuts down?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

it seem every time I try ANYTHING, it shuts down before I can complete it.
Im gonna take it back in the morning.
time for a big fatty..................


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

genuity said:


> iPad is nice,you still have to transfer pics..other than that,I love this lil thing..
> Keep it at eye level,or you will get a bad back.



I use a tablet to do my thing on here and i like it to. I have a lot less trouble


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> it seem every time I try ANYTHING, it shuts down before I can complete it.
> Im gonna take it back in the morning.
> time for a big fatty..................


Have the same problem on/off with a Macbook Pro, started shutting down on me after an OS upgrade a while back. Brought it in, they "fixed" it, yesterday it shut down on me again... 8 times #@$! They thought it was heating up and replaced the fan but imo it's a combo of OS and hardware that seems to do it, video chipset imo related as all my failures are "GPU Panic" (Graphics Processor Unit). I just have to find the time to go back again and will be pressing them to replace it altogether.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Have the same problem on/off with a Macbook Pro, started shutting down on me after an OS upgrade a while back. Brought it in, they "fixed" it, yesterday it shut down on me again... 8 times #@$! They thought it was heating up and replaced the fan but imo it's a combo of OS and hardware that seems to do it, video chipset imo related as all my failures are "GPU Panic" (Graphics Processor Unit). I just have to find the time to go back again and will be pressing them to replace it altogether.


just got back from dropping mine off again, diagnostics says everything is fine.....boom..shuts off on them while installing OS again..they are gonna keep it & open it up & clean it out ( as I requested the first time )
probably going to end up junking it......


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> just got back from dropping mine off again, diagnostics says everything is fine.....boom..shuts off on them while installing OS again..they are gonna keep it & open it up & clean it out ( as I requested the first time )
> probably go to end up junking it......


That would suck  I've seen several random posts about this issue on different forums, you'd think they would have figured it out by now  Mine's only 1 1/2 yrs old and the top of the line model, they'll have to replace it if they can't figure it out. Still annoying as f**k though


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 6, 2014)

got my Mac back...
plugged in...power on.........boom.....dead !!! again..
I have it running now in safe mode, at least it stays on,
i don't know how much I'll able to do


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2014)

Told yea bright as a burned out light bulb lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 6, 2014)

yea, no help at all, gonna ride it in safe mode till it blows !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2014)

FB#2


 
FB#2

 
FB #1



  
FB #1



 

FB's @ day 33...........................................................................& day 13 from flip


peace.. bob


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking good! Very frosty!


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

lovely ladies bob, can't wait to try the fireballs for myself, it looks like a cookies strain on steroids lol.

all that resin


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> lovely ladies bob, can't wait to try the fireballs for myself, it looks like a cookies strain on steroids lol.
> 
> all that resin


thanks ghb, I'm very happy with both phenos I have.
big fat smile every morning when I open the tent.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2014)

breakfast a couple of hours ago, 3 hash caps may have been 1 too many


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

a few LaCon pix
35    days from flip


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

LaCon in keg cup
also 35 days


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

Cherry Pie
bout 15 days..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

I was worried these would not be ready for Sat's meet & spiff,
4 more days & they should be good though...
 
12/7 



 
12/8


 
12/9


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

Better shots of LaCon at lights out..

sorry for the huge picture dump....Im baked


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Must be nice to be baked.....


----------



## yktind (Dec 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I was worried these would not be ready for Sat's meet & spiff,
> 4 more days & they should be good though...
> View attachment 3310184
> 12/7
> ...


Man That is Awesome!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

yktind said:


> Man That is Awesome!!!


thank you 
the roots are a result of a super secret, very difficult technique !
Tap water & the difficult part : don"t fuck with...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

Still baked & gonna post some more


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Roots this morning, no pic from yesterday, I forgot to plug the cloner back in after 12-9 pic..
12-11


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Roots this morning, no pic from yesterday, I forgot to plug the cloner back in after 12-9 pic..View attachment 3311226
> 12-11


Is that on a cycle timer or are they constantly being sprayed?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am hoping mine root before saturday. I looked last night and have rooted stuff so i will be good. We may fill the rooter up with ghost og and c99 clones for everyone aswell


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

yktind said:


> Is that on a cycle timer or are they constantly being sprayed?


I go 24/7, no timer on my cloner.
I have 100% success with this cloner & tap water


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am hoping mine root before saturday. I looked last night and have rooted stuff so i will be good. We may fill the rooter up with ghost og and c99 clones for everyone aswell


I need to up pot mine, they are a bit faded already, they need food. I'll try and squeeze it in tonight with my busy schedule.
Would you happen to have a BMS clone ?


----------



## crossfade69 (Dec 11, 2014)

looking good pretty ladies


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

Lights are 24/7 also?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Lights are 24/7 also?


18/6 on lights

EDIT: T5 about 18" above cuts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I need to up pot mine, they are a bit faded already, they need food. I'll try and squeeze it in tonight with my busy schedule.
> Would you happen to have a BMS clone ?


I do have two i took. I lost the pw x og cuts i made and that sucks. I will bring the mom and just have to bring it back. It is fire and want ya'll to get it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yea know if you would of came through here I had like 10 cuts of pw x og and 10 of maui x harlequin


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

And I bet lots of the Cali guys would of loved to have a cut


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I do have two i took. I lost the pw x og cuts i made and that sucks. I will bring the mom and just have to bring it back. It is fire and want ya'll to get it.


You crazy doc. But I wouldn't turn a cut of that down. Hope your driving safe! Tell jig to hit me up when I get there. I will be off tomorrow afternoon around 3or so.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

3am
storms here......
it's a windy mo fo.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

transplanted clones for Sat.
of coarse they are the ugliest looking clones I'v ever done...lol
but they grow into beauties


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd love the fireball cut you have someday!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe we can do some trading when the wife and I come out.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 12, 2014)

I second what he says ^^^ about the fireball that is...lol

Looks Great M8. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

I know this is a large storm for SoCal, but local news is acting like armageddon has come...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds like doc might run into some fun...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe we can do some trading when the wife and I come out.


sounds good
when do you plan on coming out?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> sounds good
> when do you plan on coming out?


Well was supposed to be after first of year but yea know didn't expect the wife to get this bad. On a positive note I snuck a cookie I had into her and she was able to get up and go to the bathroom on her own!

Now if it just wasn't the last of what I had


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

..........................


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Bob did yea get my last email?

Edit-damn that looks fire Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey Bob did yea get my last email?
> 
> Edit-damn that looks fire Bob!


I'll check.......
^^ without HPS...



@giggles26 ....got it...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll check.......
> ^^View attachment 3311859 without HPS...
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool just wanted to make sure that info went to the right place


----------



## doubletake (Dec 12, 2014)

Amazing looking stuff is that fireball?!
Hey bob your making your way up to the bbq also?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Amazing looking stuff is that fireball?!
> Hey bob your making your way up to the bbq also?


Thank you,yea, its Fireballs.
not the NorCal BBQ, just a few here in SoCal getting together


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2014)

@giggles26...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yep you do use boveda packs! Looks like some nice dense nugs though dude!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep you do use boveda packs! Looks like some nice dense nugs though dude!


 drop the "nice" & "dense" & you got it...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2014)

end of swell & Catalina Is


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> drop the "nice" & "dense" & you got it...lol


LOL oh come bro give yourself some credit!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

LaCon


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looking yummy!! Can I take a bite


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

good morning Giggs..
hope things are well this morning for ya


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

As good as they can be bro, as good as they can. Wife only woke up 2 times last night instead of hundreds. Was a nice relief and it only cost me $120 Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

Added to the line up:
Ghost OG
C99
Aligator Kush
Goji #4
Blue Moonshine
Honeybee ...........clones...........

..........& a bunch of bean crosses from above..............


also Honeybee & Blue Moonshine pollen............ Im gonna hit a couple of Fireballs#1 with both 

 Bob is one happy MoFo 

Big Tnx to Doc.you rock !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

Did I hear someone say "more Fireballs shots" ?......lol.......


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

I think I've got all those crosses and then some


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Bob I think you need to clean your fan....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I think I've got all those crosses and then some


Bean list:



pw / og # 1
bd/cc
blue pit #1 s1
HB#2 f3
HB #1
aligator kush #2
gdp / fb
gdp / BP
gdp / hb
goji #1
Goji #4
#18/ fb #2

& two variety pacs filled with unknowns


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey Bob I think you need to clean your fan....


That is clean..you should have seen it last month.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep I've got all those. Only ones I don't have is blue moonshine and ghost og. 

You don't have the best honeybee pheno though


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep I've got all those. Only ones I don't have is blue moonshine and ghost og.
> 
> You don't have the best honeybee pheno though


what one em I looking for ?

I also have some HB's from G.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

The purple quickie pheno...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The purple quickie pheno...


no.but I do have a fierce frosty fireball pheno


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> no.but I do have a fierce frosty fireball pheno


I' could dig through my fireball beans but I've got bigger fish to fry...

I'm on a mission and I won't stop until I reach it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I' could dig through my fireball beans but I've got bigger fish to fry...
> 
> I'm on a mission and I won't stop until I reach it.


git' on it bro !!!...........


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> git' on it bro !!!...........


I'm on it like stink on shit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

speaking of stink
there is a dank stank coming from BobBitchen Farms this morning !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

berry/choc/coffee/funk......kinda.............


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

If I remember right the FAK leaning girl I had smell like burnt popcorn when you let it go super ripe.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

HB - is it Honey Bee or Hillbilly?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Honeybee @Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks! Maybe I am confusing it with the moonshine. My marbles are still at the BBQ!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

So where ya at bob, I've been missing your updates all day...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bobs back!!! Time for updates!!!

Or at least I hope lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Cherry Pie


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think my cherry puffs are to much cherry pie influenced. There is like no side branching at all. Would make a great SOG!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

morning Giggs, I hope your day goes well.
I was gifted the CP from SomeGuy, I think it came from fmily
I took a few clones & tossed it into flwr & let it do its thing


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

My day is off to a decent start  will be even better once I know the fairy remembers to take flight today 

Oh and yea I've seen SG and a few other out there grow it out. It's the clone only correct?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My day is off to a decent start  will be even better once I know the fairy remembers to take flight today
> 
> Oh and yea I've seen SG and a few other out there grow it out. It's the clone only correct?


not sure if its clonely, but a couple people that tried it said it was too strong for them..........can't wait to try....
Doc took a cut home.
the fairy you speak of is an asshole for sure, but the Eagle will fly today for sure........


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> not sure if its clonely, but a couple people that tried it said it was too strong for them..........can't wait to try....
> Doc took a cut home.
> the fairy you speak of is an asshole for sure, but the Eagle will fly today for sure........


If it's from Cali and it's the real CP then it's clone only 

That fairy can't be to much of an asshole though or he would never do what he was doing


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

germination is going well also..
dog treats
honybee
gdp/hb
pw/og


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Look at those honeybee taproots!!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I think FMILY got the CP from Double JJ. I may have grabbed one while I was up there. I have some clones I am still trying to remember what they are. I need to start up the cloner!

BBQ Clones:

Fireballs, Animal Cookies, MK (Ultra or Master Kush?), Cherry Pie, AK-47 and one more. 




Nuggs had some SR71 and Fumble had some Sour Hawaiian flowers. I have a few seeds from the BBQ also!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

I am curious about the cookies mo! Its all the rage I guess.. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

We shall find out! They are going into Bob's magic cloner


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> We shall find out! They are going into Bob's magic cloner


Im sure you will rock it.
if ya end up with an extra, Id like one please


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I may ask you to grow the clones out. You are the best I have ever seen! I don't want to screw them up


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

ITs true. Bob makes healthy plants.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd be happy to.
& thanks


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I want SomeGuy to design (and help me build) my lights. I want to set them up to move across the ceiling like the sun and change the spectrum as they move. Red to blue to red again. Simulate the sun in Malawi, Thailand, Sinaloa, Oaxaca...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I want SomeGuy to design (and help me build) my lights. I want to set them up to move across the ceiling like the sun and change the spectrum as they move. Red to blue to red again. Simulate the sun in Malawi, Thailand, Sinaloa, Oaxaca...


can't wait to see that
s/b interesting


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that is possible. I think we may find that simply using variants of cool and warm white will suffice as far as red to blue. the spectral information on the forum is pointing in that direction. I am thinking monochromatic or limited spectrum growing may go the way of the dinosaur in favor of the high powered cobs and the complete spectrum they offer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> drop the "nice" & "dense" & you got it...lol


Dont let him lie he is a hell of a grower, and all around cool guy.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

He's not fooling any of us. We know he is a guru


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

@SomeGuy - you know better than most that Cool=Blue and Warm=Red. I want to have that beautiful golden hour color of dawn and dusk. I will probably try some Far Red and Infrared to supplement each end of the light cycle. I will also be using CO2 at the highest levels possible. Theoretically it can triple the growth. I am not sure whether it shortens flower time. Can't wait to have the ability to test these theories on different strains. I also want to start DNA mapping the strains. I am researching my options for performing DNA mapping.

I wish we could get crowd funded to do this project!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

[ 


giggles26 said:


> Yep I've got all those. Only ones I don't have is blue moonshine and ghost og.
> 
> You don't have the best honeybee pheno though


Man i think that is really subjective. First i fill there is never a best pheno plus personal taste comes in to play so much. In the case of the honeybee i would love to find G's pheno, but the one i took them is dank, tasty sweet weed just not purple. I can say it can hold its own with what they grow now and if someone runs it in hydro it should make that florescent green color. My organic buds where super light green and i get dark plants alot of the time. I did take a cut of 
the #1purple one it just did not make it. The #3 purple one was unimpressive, but if it doesn't stink i get rid of it. that is my only issue with the goji i have been growing it is not a big stinker. Sorry had a tangent haha. Man i have clones of the pw x og but it was just the ones i took for them that didn't make it. You have 10 cuts of one plant or more? Man like i had said if my balls had been that big i still could not have come out man. I finished unloading the car and went to grab the door and my wife opened it to go to work. That was the craziest whirlwind tripi have made and i have done this kind of shit for 16 years now. I have the 7 pw x og going and only one is light on the yield but all look fire. I still might get them a cut of it through SanD. It is stronger than the pre98 i smoked this weekend, and jojo said he is scared of it. I guess i smoke so much i only keep and breed strong weed just because it has to be.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Bean list:
> 
> View attachment 3312974
> 
> ...


I did see you guys grab mo some right? I think so, but was smoking a doobie when ya'll did that 
JD got my pw too if anyone wants a go with it. It is great but cure is super important with it or the smoke has a bite. If done right it is some great blueberry tasting weed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My day is off to a decent start  will be even better once I know the fairy remembers to take flight today
> 
> Oh and yea I've seen SG and a few other out there grow it out. It's the clone only correct?


Yea i got the run down this weekend. It came from harborside same as the cem 4(not real one but dank)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I don't think my cherry puffs are to much cherry pie influenced. There is like no side branching at all. Would make a great SOG!


Man after seeing and smoking it this weekend mine are similar to the cp but yea no branching from seed much but clones do better. Yours are s1s so who knows what will come out of it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I did see you guys grab mo some right? I think so, but was smoking a doobie when ya'll did that
> JD got my pw too if anyone wants a go with it. It is great but cure is super important with it or the smoke has a bite. If done right it is some great blueberry tasting weed.


yea Doc, I took everything that was left & I am gonna meet up with Mo soon, I was also gonna give some to SomeGuy


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

Ill keep you posted too bob. I want to have a little get together in FEB sometime before @jigfresh is gone for good. One last socal smokeout for him so to speak...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> [
> 
> Man i think that is really subjective. First i fill there is never a best pheno plus personal taste comes in to play so much. In the case of the honeybee i would love to find G's pheno, but the one i took them is dank, tasty sweet weed just not purple. I can say it can hold its own with what they grow now and if someone runs it in hydro it should make that florescent green color. My organic buds where super light green and i get dark plants alot of the time. I did take a cut of
> the #1purple one it just did not make it. The #3 purple one was unimpressive, but if it doesn't stink i get rid of it. that is my only issue with the goji i have been growing it is not a big stinker. Sorry had a tangent haha. Man i have clones of the pw x og but it was just the ones i took for them that didn't make it. You have 10 cuts of one plant or more? Man like i had said if my balls had been that big i still could not have come out man. I finished unloading the car and went to grab the door and my wife opened it to go to work. That was the craziest whirlwind tripi have made and i have done this kind of shit for 16 years now. I have the 7 pw x og going and only one is light on the yield but all look fire. I still might get them a cut of it through SanD. It is stronger than the pre98 i smoked this weekend, and jojo said he is scared of it. I guess i smoke so much i only keep and breed strong weed just because it has to be.


Not sure why you took it that far. I was being sarcastic but ok...


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Ill keep you posted too bob. I want to have a little get together in FEB sometime before @jigfresh is gone for good. One last socal smokeout for him so to speak...


cannabis cup in san Bernardino at nos events center Feb 7th and 8th. Its my bday that weekend too


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

has it been a year? dang


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i got the run down this weekend. It came from harborside same as the cem 4(not real one but dank)


All my new shit I'm running is crossed with Chem 4. He's the stud that all my firehouse is crossed with. 

And yes I had 10 cuts of one plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> yea Doc, I took everything that was left & I am gonna meet up with Mo soon, I was also gonna give some to SomeGuy


Hook any one up who wants them. that is why i brought them. I do wish i had taken the clones sooner. You said you where and reminded me to. Your just root so fast in the aero


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

yeah that aero cloner is on my Christmas wish list...LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> yeah that aero cloner is on my Christmas wish list...LOL


It is my christmas list


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know I still like my pellets over an aero cloner. Longest it takes is a couple weeks and it works perfect to fit my time schedule 

Although I may need to get one of them to keep up now lol.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2014)

my sister just asked what I want for Christmas. I said an aero cloner lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone want a 250 ballast and cool tube lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

LaCon


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

17 of 18 beans cracked, I may have left them on paper towel 1 day too long, most had shed s33d case's already, wish Id used peat pellets instead.
tap roots were about 3/4"
.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey now you and I are growing some of the same strains!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey now you and I are growing some of the same strains!


honeybee
dog treats
& pw/og
you have these 3 going now, yes?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope I didn't screw up Doc's clones.
Like a stoned idiot I put them on a seed mat instead of under dome, hope I didn't cook them. lol.
they where on it for 2 days before I woke up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

They should have had roots when i gave them to ya'll thats my bad. If they die jd still has a set so there is a back up. Are the c99 and ghost og doing good in the cloner? You might can put the others in there too i have seen people do it on here. Go from a cube or dirt to a aero.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> They should have had roots when i gave them to ya'll thats my bad. If they die jd still has a set so there is a back up. Are the c99 and ghost og doing good in the cloner? You might can put the others in there too i have seen people do it on here. Go from a cube or dirt to a aero.


I was thinking about trying that, but if they have nubbed already in the cubes, I'd be afraid of f'in up puling or cutting out.
Im gonna give it a few more days I think.
When did you put them in the cubes ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> honeybee
> dog treats
> & pw/og
> you have these 3 going now, yes?


Yep I've got 3 pw x og, 3 dog treats and 8 honeybee


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

@giggles26 check your PM bro


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking Good M8. 

You are going to have a full house here soon 

Thanx for the update. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I was thinking about trying that, but if they have nubbed already in the cubes, I'd be afraid of f'in up puling or cutting out.
> Im gonna give it a few more days I think.
> When did you put them in the cubes ?


I think the same night you put yours in the cloner. You had reminded me, so it is just over to weeks. If they have nubs you should be fine. Man do i fill better now i got some rest. I do have a limit of 3 days up sober but after two i get kind of loopy and will run a persons ear slam of if they let me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking Good M8.
> 
> You are going to have a full house here soon
> 
> ...


tnx ASV
yea, I went from wanting to shut down by early Jan.
to running more than I ever have..lol.
I blame it on a few very kind fairys gifting me stuff I just to HAVE to run.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

That was a marathon weekend bro, glad you're rested up a bit.
I may pull them from the cube to the cloner today, depends on how stoned/bored I get today....lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

I checked the cubes, no nubs & stem were a little soggy.
re-cut & popped into aero
we will see....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

Good it should take care of it. I keep those damn things for like two months to use and they didn't work for shit this time for me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good it should take care of it. I keep those damn things for like two months to use and they didn't work for shit this time for me.


I may have cooked em putting them on the heat mat.
I know the aero works great for fresh cuts, I'll see how it does on a rescue....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

@giggles26 you home yet ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

fireball #2 thought I had a nanner


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> fireball #2View attachment 3314805View attachment 3314806 thought I had a nanner


It happens still a fine ass bud


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

LaCon not looking to bad either


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

You ever grow Tahoe OG Bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You ever grow Tahoe OG Bob?


from clone from a shop. I doubt anything from shops down here are what they say they are though


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

all the Dog Treats are up
a few pw/og
a couple gdp/hb
and only one honeybee so far


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

Early Fireball #2 frost
26 d from flip


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

How many honeybees did you drop?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> How many honeybees did you drop?


5- hb
5 - pw/og
5 - gdp/hb
3 - dt


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

only one out of all of them didn't crack


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

it sounds like the meds helped the wife ( & you ! )  lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> it sounds like the meds helped the wife ( & you ! )  lol


Yea they sure did lol!!! Didn't even expect that! You're a real life saver bro!! Working on an Xmas gift for yea this weekend!


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

How dark was your honeybee beans?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> How dark was your honeybee beans?


here are the HB I have left..

G, please remind me of what the Globular Cluster is


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

(Globular cluster)501st og X force og

501st og(skywalker x rare dankness #1)-MOM

She puts out pure rankness,stankie in a good way...

The male was random force og(skywalker og x joe og).. He got used on a few plants,and he came out good in the Antidote kush(R/P og x force og)..

It's an explosive combination..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> (Globular cluster)501st og X force og
> 
> 501st og(skywalker x rare dankness #1)-MOM
> View attachment 3315270
> ...


Thanks Gen
beautiful as always


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

My honeybee beans were super dark!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

those are darker than mine.

they all had good, long tap roots
as long as I didn't bury em to deep.
Im not worried, I only put them in soil yesterday lol 
a little time


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> those are darker than mine.
> 
> they all had good, long tap roots
> as long as I didn't bury em to deep.
> ...


I'm just wondering why @genuity asked that lol. But ya mine are deff darker then yours. Had to be some reason he asked right


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder what the difference is ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's exactly what I was wondering bro lol. That's why I said I was wondering why he asked


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I wonder what the difference is ?


F1s are the more normal looking seeds

Them f2s are made with the purp pheno I found in the f1s,with a dad from the f2s
Them seeds are black

What you got bob are the pure phenohunt seeds,my first run with them was very nice

I'll get pics soon.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> F1s are the more normal looking seeds
> 
> Them f2s are made with the purp pheno I found in the f1s,with a dad from the f2s
> Them seeds are black
> ...


Im more excited now, can't wait to see what I get


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> F1s are the more normal looking seeds
> 
> Them f2s are made with the purp pheno I found in the f1s,with a dad from the f2s
> Them seeds are black
> ...


Ah man I really liked the F1s!!!! You know how much you like to pheno hunt


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Im more excited now, can't wait to see what I get


Lucky ass....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll trade ya some F1s for a Maui cut Bob


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

I know I was just on a purple hunt,but the non purple pheno I found,but let go,,,,after a good cure,she put out this lime icee tastes and smell.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine say's F2's

?


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Mine say's F2's
> View attachment 3315320
> ?


Yea,misprint should be f1..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yea,misprint should be f1..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> I know I was just on a purple hunt,but the non purple pheno I found,but let go,,,,after a good cure,she put out this lime icee tastes and smell.....


Oh a purple hunt you say? I'm still down to find that pure purple pheno  Her's a girl I'd love to get back, I'm sure you remember her G.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

Every time I see that pic,it just makes me smile......from ear to ear.
How was the smoke on her,if you remember?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

beautiful Gigg's
what is it ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> Every time I see that pic,it just makes me smile......from ear to ear.
> How was the smoke on her,if you remember?


Dude I can't ever forget that girl! She smelled like straight up burnt popcorn when she was finished with a nice sweet fuely smell. The smoke was extremely dense and very smooth, lil cough on the exhale that left you feeling great and was an instant hit to the dome. 5 minutes later you could feel it in your legs and body. Cured to be some very nice fruity/coffee tone nugs with some chem undertones. 

I'd kill to have her back! Even something remotely close, she was deff very FAK leaning...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> beautiful Gigg's
> what is it ?


That was FAK x ?(gotta ask g lol) but I named it Platinum Fire for him 

It's what is really dominant in your Fireball cross, the FAK that is.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> beautiful Gigg's
> what is it ?


The name was platinum Fire....but that name was taken..
So she gos by yoga flame.



giggles26 said:


> Dude I can't ever forget that girl! She smelled like straight up burnt popcorn when she was finished with a nice sweet fuely smell. The smoke was extremely dense and very smooth, lil cough on the exhale that left you feeling great and was an instant hit to the dome. 5 minutes later you could feel it in your legs and body. Cured to be some very nice fruity/coffee tone nugs with some chem undertones.
> 
> I'd kill to have her back! Even something remotely close, she was deff very FAK leaning...


Wow....sounds just like what I'm getting from this cut im running now,she has no purp tho..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> The name was platinum Fire....but that name was taken..
> So she gos by yoga flame.
> 
> 
> Wow....sounds just like what I'm getting from this cut im running now,she has no purp tho..


Ah ha Yoga flame!!! How far in are you?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)

that is a nice cross Gen. You have been killing it with the pics of it. still have like two or three of your cases i have not gotten to.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ah ha Yoga flame!!! How far in are you?


Around 7-8 weeks,one is down now,the other will be down soon

Thanks @Dr.D81


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is a nice cross Gen. You have been killing it with the pics of it. still have like two or three of your cases i have not gotten to.


yea @genuity 
every pic I'v seen of yours is a jaw dropper..
got one of the Yoga Flame ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> Around 7-8 weeks,one is down now,the other will be down soon
> 
> Thanks @Dr.D81


See mine ran 82 days and the purple didn't come till late, like day 65 and then it took of like a bat outa hell.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

Cherry Pie


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

How far in is that CP bob? My cherry puffs are finally starting to pick up the pace a lil bit.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

I sampled some cheese at the BBQ last weekend. It had a familiar smell I remember from one of the Mulanje freebies I grew as a mainliner in the tubs in 2012. The funny thing is - the LA Con is starting to smell like cheese!

Mulanje:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2014)

this is my LaCon, looks almost finished, only day 46 from flip though, I think....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking good bro looking good!

Oh I see my brother inlaw next week bout a Mac! He's bringing it to Xmas with the fam.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks amazing BB!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2014)

and a fuzzy FB shot..
back pain bad this morning , my hands are shaking


  


17 of 18 above ground

 



giggles26 said:


> Looking good bro looking good!
> 
> Oh I see my brother inlaw next week bout a Mac! He's bringing it to Xmas with the fam.


tnx giggles, it will help me out a lot


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2014)

Better later than never! ) Great work Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Better later than never! ) Great work Bob!


thank you JD, glad you're here, I love your work


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2014)

In Veg right now.....

*seedlings* :
4/5 Honeybee
3/3 Dog Treats
5/5 PW / OG
4/5 GDP / Honeybee

*cloner :*
C99 (nubbing day6 )
Ghost OG (nubbing day6)

Goji #4...................rescue
Honeybee #1........rescue
Blue Moonshine....rescue
Alligator kush........rescue ..........of the four I pulled from cubes & tossed into cloner,
the Alligator kush looks OK, the rest are wait & see....... 

*Clones : (rooted)
*
Fireballs #1
Fireballs #2
Cherry Pie
La Con


*Mom's:
*
2- Fireballs #1


so much for closing my grow for the winter....


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy to be here. 

Your notes are tidy and suggest a well thought out system.

I have a similar train, but it has been a bit of a wreck since 
I went back into workforce. :0) Things improve daily. 

It was especially cool to have Jig pull out a jar and say that 
it was was from you. The Fireballs were tasty. I have its
clones in the cloner right now.

I will enjoy watching that Purple Wreck cross!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

The purple wreck crosses seem to have 3 diff phenos I've found so far. All 3 are different but the shorter one has more frost.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2014)

Frost == Good :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2014)

frost _*is*_ good 
  
Fireballs


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, those are just redunkulous!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes frost is very good java 
   
Sorry for jacking your thread bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes frost is very good java
> View attachment 3317469 View attachment 3317470 View attachment 3317471
> Sorry for jacking your thread bob


beautiful Giggs..
love the pr0n !! post away, please !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2014)

just hit this Fireballs#1 with BMS pollen that the fairy left me.
day 28 from flip


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 22, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> frost _*is*_ good
> View attachment 3317227 View attachment 3317228
> Fireballs


Some frosty sob's damn. Looks like someone just dumped a bag of coke into a fan in your grow room xD


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2014)

Im starting to see some color on the fan leaves of the FB #1's at day 48


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Some frosty sob's damn. Looks like someone just dumped a bag of coke into a fan in your grow room xD


tnx ayr0n.
Im really happy with these FB's


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

One of my fb is 3wks in and showing purple. They all look awesome too!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> One of my fb is 3wks in and showing purple. They all look awesome too!


I'd love to see a pic if you have time


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

Here ya go. Bug cuz I can't resize them on the phone.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Here ya go. Bug cuz I can't resize them on the phone.
> View attachment 3317679


nice @SomeGuy 
they look very healthy, Im excited to watch you finish them


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

The red cup LA Con is the one I was talking about. Thanks for posting it in the 600.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

This LA Con is full of seeds and starting to turn purple:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2014)

Great work Bob. The genetics of that cross are outstanding. 
There will be keepers in the result, and a high % I reckon.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The red cup LA Con is the one I was talking about. Thanks for posting it in the 600.


here are a couple more shots...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice bud from a solo cup


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2014)

Are you heading to the snow for Christmas?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Are you heading to the snow for Christmas?


I'v done xmas day before, I get the stink eye from Family 
I'll be there Wed & Fri though..........


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2014)

How warm is it at your place today? Feels like Vegas here!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

85.1 now slight breeze


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2014)

Come on down and pick up the LED!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> here are a couple more shots...


Nice bud for a party cup Bob, damn!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Come on down and pick up the LED!


Im a little busy today, but I do have to get over your way, I have a pak for you from Doc.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Nice bud for a party cup Bob, damn!


tnx GoErr 
it was a good looking clone left over, so instead of trashing it I tossed it in the tent.
seems the more I ignore them, the better they turn out.. lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx GoErr
> it was a good looking clone left over, so instead of trashing it I tossed it in the tent.
> seems the more I ignore them, the better they turn out.. lol


Nice, good idea, did the same thing recently with a couple of Harlequin clones, kept the best and threw a tray on the wall where I can toss any extra clones or seeds, wtf, 5-10 grams of dank per cup that would have gone in the garbage, noting wrong with that


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2014)

I need to make another visit out to u mo. . Maybe after Christmas sometime. I'm off till the 5th.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I need to make another visit out to u mo. . Maybe after Christmas sometime. I'm off till the 5th.


The bubba has gotten to growing again. It got put in dirt when it got here. Fb #1 is about to be cloned and teasted. #2 will be ready in a week or so to give up a clone. Bd had the hardest trip but it and the cp that got topped between here and there are getting going too. How are the rescues coming bob? Would be nice if ya'll come out with more than the c99 and ghost


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The bubba has gotten to growing again. It got put in dirt when it got here. Fb #1 is about to be cloned and teasted. #2 will be ready in a week or so to give up a clone. Bd had the hardest trip but it and the cp that got topped between here and there are getting going too. How are the rescues coming bob? Would be nice if ya'll come out with more than the c99 and ghost


the c99 & ghost og are rooting well.
of the cubes, the goji#4 is starting to root, the alligator kush looks healthy but still no roots, the BMS & HB don't look so good , but Im still hoping.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> the c99 & ghost og are rooting well.
> of the cubes, the goji#4 is starting to root, the alligator kush looks healthy but still no roots, the BMS & HB don't look so good , but Im still hoping.


Cool well if those two make it i will have some more find there way out there in the spring. That ghost is ghost train haze from rare dankness i was told the other day. it is super strong from what he said


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool well if those two make it i will have some more find there way out there in the spring. That ghost is ghost train haze from rare dankness i was told the other day. it is super strong from what he said


Im afraid of half the stuff i got goin now...lol


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2014)

That BMS is Jojos right? That is also important! :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yea i got it from him this summer when i was on vacation in FL. He is a cool guy too. So far everyone i have met from here has been great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bob this is the girl your pw xog seeds came from. When we see the growth and we can figure out if the alligator kush or honeybee pollinated it. Ether way should be fire


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

very nice Doc
Im excited about all the new beans that I popped


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm excited about these firballs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

#1 should go in to flower in two or three weeks, and one more for the #2


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 26, 2014)

Pic was taken couple days before Christmas. So just past 3wk flower there. Its been cold BTW! Probably accounts for the color.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

only my #1's are getting color..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ooooowwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 26, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> only my #1's are getting color..
> 
> View attachment 3319854


It's starting to look just like my FAK!! Exactly how mine started


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3319959


Fuck yea B!
Which is this?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

one of the FB #2 

without HPS
52 from flip


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3319787


You even sprout well Bob! 

:0)

(mine get way taller than that....)


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

Javadog said:


> You even sprout well Bob!
> 
> :0)
> 
> (mine get way taller than that....)


just an illusion JD, I sprouted them in peat pots  then when they no longer can hold themselves up, into the solo's with the stems buried


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2014)

Ho ho ho! LMAO. Ha ha ha ha!

Very good. 

You know, that is exactly what they look like when sprouted that way.
(have done this myself)

Ah well, nice clean work all around.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is my fb#2 cut i took home


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2014)

looking good doc
the Alligator kush looks like it may root soon, the goji has started,
but the bms & hb#1 are looking weak


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

I think the hb #1has male parts somewhere. I cant find them but it is gettin pollinated so i just need to replace the bms


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2014)

its all good doc, I have more going on now than I can handle, I don't know how you can keep track of 147 !!! lol......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2014)

I have 5 HB's F1's from Gen that have popped


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool i ran f2 from him f1 should be a little more stable. You could find something great in those five


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2014)

dankity dank.....

    


fireballs tent 
53d


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2014)

Dog Treats
Honeybee
Swampwreck
GDP x HB


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2014)

Chopped one of the LaCon's


----------



## Javadog (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking yummy Bob.

My LA Con had bigger bud leaves....the droopy kind, but yours is lovely.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Good stuff bob


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like you are having a white Christmas. 

Drove to UCLA to pick up Rose Bowl tickets on Friday the 26th and drove back along the coast. Drove right past your house! Watched the sunset from Bluff Cove in PV. It was a perfect day!


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> dankity dank.....
> 
> View attachment 3320235 View attachment 3320236 View attachment 3320237 View attachment 3320238
> 
> ...


Seeing next to one another,is very nice..
You are making them look outstanding,I can not wait to get a full room of fb going...

I've had 3 smoke reports come back on yoga flame,and all of the smokers reported very lucid dreams,and deep thinking sessions.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> Seeing next to one another,is very nice..
> You are making them look outstanding can not wait to get a full room of fb going...
> 
> I've had 3 smoke reports come back on yoga flame,and all of the smokers reported very lucid dreams,and deep thinking sessions.


Haha you where looking for smoke reports on your shit
Well
Honeybee = dank
Cherry Puff f2 = dank
but really i liked them both cherry puffs had nanners but i found a solid cut. Both are still getting grown and smoked but the honeybee cut will stay longer. the cherry puff i want to grow next to the cherry pie now and hit them with the f2 male and see what we get.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

LaCon hangin


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking great bob! Now don't forget that la con and get it jarred up with a B62 and forget it


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

starting to swell and #1 is getting some color


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

I just wanna say I'm on the final 2-3 weeks on the first set of girls!!!! Thank fucking God!!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> Seeing next to one another,is very nice..
> You are making them look outstanding,I can not wait to get a full room of fb going...
> 
> I've had 3 smoke reports come back on yoga flame,and all of the smokers reported very lucid dreams,and deep thinking sessions.


I can attest to that!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I just wanna say I'm on the final 2-3 weeks on the first set of girls!!!! Thank fucking God!!


won't be long...quality again lol..
I can't wait to hear how the harlequin x maui turns out


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> won't be long...quality again lol..
> I can't wait to hear how the harlequin x maui turns out


Lol well I'm not so sure bout that. That drought took all my hard pretty work and made it not so pretty lol.

Pheno 2 really has got me stoked!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

@giggles26 
do ya think this is going to be a purple HB ? the other 4 seedling do not have this color............


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking prime for the purp..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

fireball tent
 
two #1's (purp)


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> @giggles26
> do ya think this is going to be a purple HB ? the other 4 seedling do not have this color............
> 
> View attachment 3322656


Believe it or not neither one of those showed purple in veg, if they did I missed it. I was surprised to find 2 purple phenos in it to say the least! I really didn't think I'd find it again. Yours might be the old purple I had since you've got the f1s.

Oh and fire looking fireballs! I'm ready to see something new in those tents though


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh and fire looking fireballs! I'm ready to see something new in those tents though



me too, 1/2 are at 57days & 1/2 at 37 days & the LaCon is drying in the other
how about one tent full of Dog Treats & Honeybee and another with GDP x HB & swamp wreck ...coming soon.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> me too, 1/2 are at 57days & 1/2 at 37 days & the LaCon is drying in the other
> how about one tent full of Dog Treats & Honeybee and another with GDP x HB & swamp wreck ...coming soon.....


That sounds like a lot of fire!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> me too, 1/2 are at 57days & 1/2 at 37 days & the LaCon is drying in the other
> how about one tent full of Dog Treats & Honeybee and another with GDP x HB & swamp wreck ...coming soon.....


Swamp Wreck ya say...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well now bob those will not be swamp wrecked so you might just have to name it after you smoke some. I still have me some of those too


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well now bob those will not be swamp wrecked so you might just have to name it after you smoke some. I still have me some of those too


I thought that was what you were calling the pw x og.....?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I thought that was what you were calling the pw x og.....?


Yea but you have sw#1 x hb or sw#1 x alk. i am thinking it was the honeybee got that one i got a dozen seeds and it was right above the hb #3 branch it seeded. I am working on more sw beans now but everyone wanted to try it so i had that cross and through it in.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2014)

either one sounds good


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

photo dump in-between ski trips...

 
Fireballs #2 ^


 
Fireballs @ day 60 left side & day 40 rt




 
Fireballs #1 ^



 

FB #1 & #2

 bob........


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie from @SomeGuy


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2015)

Picture perfect work.

I am not sure which # I have, but I am hoping for roots from
clones from one of those....#2 if I had to guess.

Thanks again for sharing.

JD

P.S. Oooh I have heard about that Pie....:0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

@Dr.D81

it may not be pretty, but it looks like all cuts are starting to root.
I was about to pull the BMS & HB #1, I didn't thnk they had a chance...
only one scraggly root tip from both, but its a start


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Picture perfect work.
> 
> I am not sure which # I have, but I am hoping for roots from
> clones from one of those....#2 if I had to guess.
> ...


tnx JD, yea I hear this CP is a killer, can't wait...

If you got a cut from one of the moms that Jig had, then it's #2
if it was a cut from Doc, then I believe it's #1.. both great smoke.. #1 is a looker though


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

next round.. beans
Dog Treats
Honeybee ......tnx @genuity 
GDP x HB
PW x OG



also in cloner are:
C99
Ghost og
Blue moonshine
alligator kush
Honeybee#1
Goji #4
...tnx @Dr.D81


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> it may not be pretty, but it looks like all cuts are starting to root.
> I was about to pull the BMS & HB #1, I didn't thnk they had a chance...
> ...


You rock but that is the #2 honeybee. You really do rock bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You rock but that is the #2 honeybee. You really do rock bob!


one of us has a labeling problem..lol......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> one of us has a labeling problem..lol......


It was me. I had two of the #2 and one was on the way to javadog's so i put that tag in there. i should have changed it but we were high and on the way out


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

LaCon meets Chocolate Rain


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds very good


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> LaCon meets Chocolate Rain
> 
> View attachment 3324367 View attachment 3324368


When do I get my testers


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

one of the FB #1's before chop, more black than purple


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks great bob!
I had to pull it mine out of flower so i can get a good clone from it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking good bro! But I still haven't received my LAcon x choc rain testers yet lol!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking good bro! But I still haven't received my LAcon x choc rain testers yet lol!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good bro! But I still haven't received my LAcon x choc rain testers yet lol!


I'll re-ship today


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good bro! But I still haven't received my LAcon x choc rain testers yet lol!


Promote that L.A.Con. all U can!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll re-ship today


Good! I was hoping they didn't get lost


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3326211



I love this pic of the two different colored girls!

Gorgeous!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

it's not pretty but all have rooted
 

next up....dog treats ~ honeybee ~ gdp x hb ~ pw x og

 

and LaCon x Choc Rain


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hell yea! I would love to get some dog treats. Cant wait to see what comes out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

You rock! Eveyone can partake out there now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Bob... so nice on the fireballs man. I think the purple one is the keeper. I cant wait to hit the finish line with this one. 

I lost all my last cloning attempts of them though. The cold snap got to them before I got the heater on so they never rooted and damped off. I stuck a nug in the new cloner though so we will see. FB is the only one I didn't have another copy off since I threw all three from you in flower. 

I would love to try one of each of those you got from doc when you make copies.  

OH! The LA con moms.. cant get good pics because of the cmh. But woah mamma bob.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish everything had made it i took cuttings of. Was some good stuff that didn't make it.i had two or three sw phenos that crap out before i got there


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

LA Con outside:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

That's a pretty girl mo!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> LA Con outside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is soooo sexxxxyyyyyyy


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks!

This is the one I was trying to find:




Resin rails 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Mo! I can't even let my cat outside and you have plants growing outdoor, crazy shit. Tomorrow's forecast here is -29C (-20F) with the wind chill


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Nice Mo! I can't even let my cat outside and you have plants growing outdoor, crazy shit. Tomorrow's forecast here is -29C (-20F) with the wind chill


Damn i thought 22 here tonigh was going to be bad


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn i thought 22 here tonigh was going to be bad


Ha, that'll feel like spring when we get back to those temps  No complaints though, this winter really just started over the last couple of weeks, mild and much less snow than last year, we were buried in about 4 ft at this time last year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

It was like 75 a day ago here


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

skied Thurs & Fri 4f, yesterday 59f...so cal mtns


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

those are beautiful Mo..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! All four are looking great and no PM - even on the poor girls that sit in the shade for half the day!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2015)

I am glad to see that dark beauty here as well bob....by the 
time I get to the end of the 600 thread I have forgotten about
five attaboys I wanted to offer. :0)

Almost black indeed. I wonder how it will smell after the cure...

JD


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

very nice work bob, looks like you have yourself a bunch of keepers


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Bob

If ur taking purple fb clones at some point cab you take an extra. Its backup to the nug in the cloner. The green fb is nice but the purple one is a keeper I can see.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2015)

no problem SomeGuy 
I have a few clones of it going now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Its a crazy good looking plant. The bubba I have is good too. frost out to fan leaves..  

no roots in my cloner yet but I see some change in the stems and some bumps so hopefully roots soon on some of these. Usually takes me 1-2wks anyway depending on the strain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

I put one in a makeshift bubble cloner with some strawbanana cream cuts


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Those look great man


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2015)

Cherry Pie about finished..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Very well done as always
You get your pm?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey, did both you and SG get both the C-99 and Ghost OG 
that Doc was traveling with?

Let me know.

JD


----------



## hyroot (Jan 8, 2015)

how long did the cherry pie take? mine seems like its taking forever. We have the same cut right? 6 weeks in and looks half way done.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I killed my Cherry Pie cut from the BBQ!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine i came home with looks great. I have two clones rooting now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

It will pick up speed but 9-10wks on CP.


----------



## Bshbloke (Jan 9, 2015)

YUM BRO YUM


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Very well done as always
> You get your pm?


yea, got it, tnx for suggesting me 



Javadog said:


> Hey, did both you and SG get both the C-99 and Ghost OG
> that Doc was traveling with?
> 
> Let me know.
> ...


Im not sure JD, but I think it was only you & I that got them



hyroot said:


> how long did the cherry pie take? mine seems like its taking forever. We have the same cut right? 6 weeks in and looks half way done.


I believe we have the same cut.
Im not sure on how long it's been, guessing about 9wks now with another to go


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2015)

LaCon x Choc Rain


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't get clones or seeds jd. I will though. Bob saved so I will probably bug him for a copy of each.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jd has the plants bob took cuttings from. Good luck on the lacon x cr bob should come out nice. I just told him you where a natural, and grew nice stuff. I hit gen up a minute ago to see if he has time


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2015)

SG, well, I have your back in any case. 

I have ghost clones root, but the c-99 is taking longer.

JD

P.S. Off for the week...whew....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

Javadog said:


> SG, well, I have your back in any case.
> 
> I have ghost clones root, but the c-99 is taking longer.
> 
> ...


Party at Java's


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2015)

I am staying up to enjoy a few more flavors.

I hope that you all have a great weekend.

JD


----------



## yktind (Jan 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3327666


I really like the structure of those. What are they?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

He is growing some of mine and gens beans, so they could be gdp x hb, honeybee, dog treats


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2015)

exactly right doc


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2015)

Cleaned up the veg tent.
FB#1 moms donated 12 or so cuts for the cloner & went into flower.
also in cloner are a couple Cherry Pies, & one LaCon, & one Fb#2
4-C99,2-Ghost,1-Goji,1-BMS, 1-FB#1 out of the cloner & into cups.
& I think 4each of: Dog Treats, Honeybee, GDP x HB, ( PW x OG) x ? seedlings in cups in rear
also lrg clones in front are FB#1&#2 & Cherry pie
peat pots: 2 - LaCon x Choc Rain


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Filling up in there. I'll trade you my neon future for bms and ghost


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2015)

Fireballs #2 x Blue Moonshine


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2015)

took down the Cherry Pie this morning, can't wait to sample


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

I need a bowl this morning to sample before I rip someones head off. Woke up to a 40 degree house this morning!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I need a bowl this morning to sample before I rip someones head off. Woke up to a 40 degree house this morning!


75 & toastie here


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 75 & toastie here


Must be nice. My sump pump fried itself and my ignitor on my furnace so I'm running around all morning trying to find parts to get it fixed. I can see my breath!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> took down the Cherry Pie this morning, can't wait to sample


I had never smoked cherry pie before. Last week @SomeGuy 's I got to vape some cherry pie he had. It was very good. I'm looking forward to mine now. Its still 2 + weeks from chop. So like a month away to smoke some cherry pie. If you haven't tried it yet. You are definitely in for a treat.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL That was a lucky CP nug. It was left in a jar stuck to the bottom. when I pulled out some jars to give back to mo I found that one little nug and we vaped it straight away...  

probably was from like two harvests ago...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am ready to flower clones from all the girls
Just got to get my clone game right! Hell i am killing more than cloning right now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

my Christmas cloner is working. root roots roots in less than a week. been throwing cuts in there at all sorts of different times too. Got me wanting to build a big ass one but this will do 19 at a time so no sweat really... LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yea i think it is the cool temps but i am going aero


----------



## hyroot (Jan 13, 2015)

I was building my cloner last night. I accidentally bought the pvc elbows with threads. Now I have to go back later and get the right ones. Pain in the ass for $2 worth of parts.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> LOL That was a lucky CP nug. It was left in a jar stuck to the bottom. when I pulled out some jars to give back to mo I found that one little nug and we vaped it straight away...
> 
> probably was from like two harvests ago...


super secret cure lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

I think i am just going to get one off amazon, and build a nice big one later. I can always pass on the one i get


hyroot said:


> I was building my cloner last night. I accidentally bought the pvc elbows with threads. Now I have to go back later and get the right ones. Pain in the ass for $2 worth of parts.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think i am just going to get one off amazon, and build a nice big one later. I can always pass on the one i get


after all.the b.s. I'm at $65 on the cloner. That's including the hole saw.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

I really need to go find my cloner. I need to be able to take more cuts to keep up!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

@hyroot 

List of parts and pictures?  You got me thinking about those 27gl tubs I got. LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm thinking I need to build like a 72+ site one to satisfy my needs lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

build two 24 site with these:


----------



## hyroot (Jan 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @hyroot
> 
> List of parts and pictures?  You got me thinking about those 27gl tubs I got. LOL


1. Tote
2. 1/2 inch PVC , 4 elbows, 7 Tee's , 2 cross tee's
3. Red ez clone sprayers
4. 400 gph pump
5. neoprin inserts
6. 2 inch net pots. ( cut off the bottom ) - net pots may not be necessary


just like this ↓↓↓↓








in the video he uses 3/4 inch pvc. but that doesn't make a difference imo

i ended up getting a centrix tote too. Taking the other one back sometime this week.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2015)

day 49


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

NICE work Bob! looks amazing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> day 49
> View attachment 3331107


You make hash bob?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the troubles Giggles.

Hyroot, you do clean work! I paid about that much for my clones.

Now, it was 36 sites but they are much closer together....you will
be able to let them grow out a bit in that unit.

Great work Bob. I am sure that you will love the CP. I have been
hearing great things about it for a while....Papapayne loved his too.

JD


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2015)

bob do you run your cloner pump 24/7 or a 15min on /off or any other schedule?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2015)

fwiw I have mine down to 6 sec on / 65 sec off (cycle timer) 

I just timed it. 

Seems to work fine. Open to ideas. :0)

JD

P.S. FWIW, my motive was keeping the water from heating up, which
7/24 will do, to some extent.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You make hash bob?


yea I do, DI hash, mostly for hash caps



Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear of the troubles Giggles.
> 
> Hyroot, you do clean work! I paid about that much for my clones.
> 
> ...


I think I use the same cloner JD, Clone King, I have a 24, 36 site lid, & I Diy'ed a smaller 16 site top, 
Mo has said this CP is very dank



hyroot said:


> bob do you run your cloner pump 24/7 or a 15min on /off or any other schedule?


I run my pump 24/7, T5's 18/6, I use 5mil KLN & 10mil ProTekt per 3gal tap water & cheap powder hormone, change rez to straight tap water after 7 days.
I have had 100% the last few yrs.
No temp. issues here, summer or winter


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

3 AM! You are on Europe time!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 3 AM! You are on Europe time!


Australian truck driver schedule


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

Vegas time!

I am going to make a new lid for my cloner. Less spots with bigger inserts. I will check Kohls cooking section to see if they have some good cutting board material. Or maybe I will check out State College and see if I can pick up a scrap piece of Corian.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Vegas time!
> 
> I am going to make a new lid for my cloner. Less spots with bigger inserts. I will check Kohls cooking section to see if they have some good cutting board material. Or maybe I will check out State College and see if I can pick up a scrap piece of Corian.


wouldn't that be a bit heavy. Alot more work. Why not a sheet of plastic poly what ever or fiberglass.

I haven't been to Vegas in so long. Too much to do and not enough loot for Vegas right now. Maybe in a few months. I plan on road tripping up north them though. Griswald style


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

I want to take a Vagus trip bad. I would love to come home with a cut of that too strong purple kush they have there

Bob i am a dumb ass i knew that


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

I lived in Vegas for a while. . Still have good friends there.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks but too late. I got a new piece and it is cut and polished. Now I just need to place the holes.

Something like this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dloomis514 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks but too late. I got a new piece and it is cut and polished. Now I just need to place the holes.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


Something about that layout doesn't look symmetrical, was that intentional? The top 7 black circles seem to have to large a gap between the bottom 7. Maybe the bottom and top 3 have an irregular spacing.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

There will be a handle in the middle for lifting the lid. I am still working on what I want there. I revised the pattern:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dloomis514 (Jan 15, 2015)

I bet if you move the ones on the right and left middle positions slightly toward the center, symmetry will be achieved.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 16, 2015)

i think they are both already symmetrical...no?!?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2015)

I am having a "Monk Moment" too...I am sure that they are not 100%
aligned, but even moreso that any tweaking by me would only make
matters worse.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 16, 2015)

if you were to cut that in half both ways, they look exact.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dloomis514 said:


> I bet if you move the ones on the right and left middle positions slightly toward the center, symmetry will be achieved.


Here is a site to get recommended spacing of circles on rectangles, interesting.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/circles-within-rectangle-d_1905.html


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Top is finished (except for the handle)

Old Top




New Top




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

looks good Mo.
I did my DIY lid 16 site x 1 3/4in puks, used black for light block


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

rolled a J of the Cherry Pie last night  did not disappoint, knocked my ass out !!  smooth & tasty s/b great after a bit in jars


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

topped & ready for up potting


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2015)

It's bout to get funktasic up in that room...so lush and green.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

What are they?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What are they?


Dog Treats,
Honeybee, 
GDP x Honeybee
( Purple wreck x OG ) x ?

Top 2 are @genuity
bottom 2 @Dr.D81


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

re-testing Cherry Pie...........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hold up you better do it again


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hold up you better do it again


gonna try 
nothing wrong with this CP


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Bob what cloner do you have again?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

clone king
http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1421545388&sr=8-2&keywords=clone+king


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> clone king
> http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1421545388&sr=8-2&keywords=clone king


Thank you!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Fireballs #1


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3334283


What ever that is it looks great!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2015)

fireball#2
420 bud


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Where did you get the black material for your cloner top?


----------



## elektrician (Jan 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3333769 View attachment 3333772 Fireballs #1


sexy!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

How much cloner powder do you use?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How much cloner powder do you use?


I dont think you use any mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 19, 2015)

I think that Bob might use some hormone powder.

I use just plain water...just what I read...

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get the black material for your cloner top?


Target, cutting board


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I think that Bob might use some hormone powder.
> 
> Just tap works well.
> I sometimes use 5~10mils of kln & protect, also cheap hormone powder, greenlight from home depot
> ...


----------



## yktind (Jan 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3333769 View attachment 3333772 Fireballs #1


I'll have some of that please!!!! Looks great!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

I love this purple fireballs bob. Cant wait to smoke her.


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Bob hows it going, your growing some beauties.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2015)

bob are you foliar spraying clones in the cloner more often? Withe rapid rooters in a tray /dome I'd spray every other day.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Cloner yesterday fresh cut:



Today looking happy:



I have not sprayed anything on them yet. I may need to hit them with some sevin or neem. Cab is 75 degrees and RH is 45%.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

Fireball roots day 9 or 10



clone cab


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking good bud


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice white roots..
Lil seedlings looking fat too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking good up in here, up in here! 

How long of veg those beasts in the 2nd pic got?


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good up in here, up in here!
> 
> How long of veg those beasts in the 2nd pic got?


right lol i almost dont want to know


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

the regular FB nug I put in the cloner rooted.

Still waiting on the purple FB nug to root. I think it will eventually. 

Ive rooted buds before but its been a while. They do revert eventually. LOL!

Once all the stuff from doc can give up clones I would love to hook up with you! I will have some purple FB and Reg FB nugs for you to try hopefully.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bob did I hear that you're moving into jigs place?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> the regular FB nug I put in the cloner rooted.
> 
> Still waiting on the purple FB nug to root. I think it will eventually.
> 
> ...


I suggest cloning it to death once its big enough. Instead of trying to grow and flower that one. It will take another generation to get it back to where its supposed to be. Revegged plants don't grow the same. Ima do the same with my marrioneberry. The only cut that survived that frigid week. Started flowering in the tray. Rooted. Now in revegg mode. Producing 1 finger and 3 finger leaves now. So that strain wont get flowered again for a long time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

Your right its true. I will probably take cuts once it revegges a bit and put it outside to do what it may.  It take about 3weeks for the flowering hormone to stop and revert. Then another 2-3 to start putting out some reveg. solid 2-3 months before back to normal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Your right its true. I will probably take cuts once it revegges a bit and put it outside to do what it may.  It take about 3weeks for the flowering hormone to stop and revert. Then another 2-3 to start putting out some reveg. solid 2-3 months before back to normal.


I still have them unflowered if needed, and will be on the west cost march first.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2015)

sounds like there should be a BBQ then wink wink hint hint lol. I make some pretty dank turkey burgers. BBQ or Italian style

@SomeGuy. I.need to get another cut of that Mk ultra. Its better and a larger yielder than I expected. That last clone didn't survive. Everyone loves it. Not much smell or frost. Tastes great and very potent and good colors too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

hyroot said:


> sounds like there should be a BBQ then wink wink hint hint lol. I make some pretty dank turkey burgers. BBQ or Italian style


Well i well be in the Eugene area of Oregon from then on.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

No problem

I go through Oregon sometimes. I'll keep In touch doc.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully by next summer the wife and I can be out that way to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hell yea i am down to host a big ass bbq. We will all be legal


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm ready for legal. The money is good but I'm tired of looking over my back...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready for legal. The money is good but I'm tired of looking over my back...


Yea man my neck and ass hurt


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea man my neck and ass hurt


That ain't no shit...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

I need to go in the clone cab and get a pic!

Here are the LA Con clone #4 trim pics:












Seeds from cross with BELL:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

Clone cab:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2015)

bob have you had any white slime issues in the cloner? I started getting it on half the clones. I washed them off. Rinsed the the whole system. Changed the water. Threw in tap water that had been aerated for 2 days. 7.5 gal of water and 1 bottle of 3% h202. No slime at all now. But I'm wondering if that's going to delay rooting. They're at day 5 today. Nothing yet. No root stubble even


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2015)

hyroot said:


> bob have you had any white slime issues in the cloner? I started getting it on half the clones. I washed them off. Rinsed the the whole system. Changed the water. Threw in tap water that had been aerated for 2 days. 7.5 gal of water and 1 bottle of 3% h202. No slime at all now. But I'm wondering if that's going to delay rooting. They're at day 5 today. Nothing yet. No root stubble even


I'v never had any slim. Im guessing it's strain specific & mother health on rooting time. Iv had em start to root @ 4days & 10 days, but normally start at 7 & finish by 14.
I use H2O2 to clean unit. I use Pro Tekt & KLN the first 5 days, then go tap water to finish, seems to work well for me.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 25, 2015)

do you clone in the peat pellets too?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> do you clone in the peat pellets too?


only if my aero is full.
Im lazy & spraying cuts or missing dome daily takes too much time.
I'v had 100% with aero the last few years so I don't unless I have to, then I use rapid rooters.
peat cups or pellets for s33ds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2015)

enough roots for two cups.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

Fantasic bob!
I just ordered me on of those same units last week to get every thing cloned for the move to Or. How has the skiing been?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fantasic bob!
> I just ordered me on of those same units last w eek to get every thing cloned for the move to Or. How has the skiing been?


Skiing has been great!
ÌV BEEN IGNORING THE GROW FOR THE MOST PART.
I did a bunch is maintainnce to today.
Also bought a new tablet today that I'm stlI'll learning.
Gonna try and post a pic.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Got any purple fb cuts? Lol. Nug is still trying to clone though. The other pheno rooted quick for being a nug.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

I have roots! Thanks Bob!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have roots! Thanks Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine made it today. I emailed clone king and they got it here pronto! I love them right now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Fireballs are all beautiful Bob.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you!

The girls made it home safely 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The girls made it home safely
> 
> ...



what do we have here hmmm?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> what do we have here hmmm?


I bet I know! Oh pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The girls made it home safely
> 
> ...





hyroot said:


> what do we have here hmmm?


I am going to guess
Ghost train haze
Alligator kush
Goji og f2
Honeybee f2
Blue moonshine
C99

Plus i bet there are some fireballs it there


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2015)

oh sit son. ... Lol. Whens the next trade show ? Wink wink


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> oh sit son. ... Lol. Whens the next trade show ? Wink wink


I got more that didn't make it to get to you guys. Swamp wreck is going to get there next


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup - that's exactly what they are! THey spent the night in a makeshift grow room:




Now they are outside and I even had to up-pot the FB #1!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 29, 2015)

Are they on tre north 40 .?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup. I have them on the cart in the bottom. I need to make a place where they can get a night light.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2015)

Those FBs are ridiculous! LOL Yeah!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Bob - What do you do with the lid when you are changing the cloner water?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2015)

@Mohican set it on a bucket.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey Bob - What do you do with the lid when you are changing the cloner water?


I have an empty box about the same size as the rez, that I rest it on


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2015)

Second round of miticide, first round was Sevin, this round ecosmart, (rosemary & peppermint oils)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

SEVIN doesn't work against mites! I had webs yesterday. I sprayed them with Neem, Coco wet, and Pro Tekt. No movement today.

When I went to change the res water the roots were purple! Leaves look like they are curling today. If I lose these clones I am going to be so bummed!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the Ghost OG and C-99 and have a Veg protection protocol in place.

They are both thriving and actively giving clones.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> SEVIN doesn't work against mites! I had webs yesterday. I sprayed them with Neem, Coco wet, and Pro Tekt. No movement today.
> 
> When I went to change the res water the roots were purple! Leaves look like they are curling today. If I lose these clones I am going to be so bummed!


I think it maybe the nutes you added


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2015)

I haven't had bugs for a few years, mighty wash worked when I did, but the jug I have has sat on my shelf for 3years, used it first, then sevin, now the pepermint/rosemary oil.
I've never had webs, usually catch it early, I check leaves every watering.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

I caught it early and used Sevin. They were not phased apparently!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2015)

I think that neem+a good soap (Lavender) is a good one.

Spinosad and BT are both extremely safe to use.

After that, putting the plant in a closed env with some Hot Shots is DefCon 5

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

Flame thrower is next!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2015)

I also just hold em under a heavy sink sprayer & spray the fuckers down the drain!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

Did that with the hose outside today with SomeGuy and Dezracer helping out. They each got an FB #1.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did that with the hose outside today with SomeGuy and Dezracer helping out. They each got an FB #1.


very cool, Im glad that worked out well for everyone
I hope the peppermint/rosemary oil kills the critters, it's sure making the plants suffer


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did that with the hose outside today with SomeGuy and Dezracer helping out. They each got an FB #1.



I'll be in oc next thurs or fri . do you have anymore fireball cuts? I'm pretty sure that one jaki is a male too. I'll be at the cup both days too

none of my clones in the cloner have rooted yet. I had to retake almost all the clones when the others got slimed and rotted. the l.a. con and 9 lb's were the only ones that didn't get slimed. but havent rooted yet


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2015)

the mite fight burned the crap out of the seedlings


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2015)

join me on a run down Olympic @ snow summit last week will you ?.....
.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2015)

The ecosmart stuff does nothing... IMO. Spinosad at high concentration can kill mites though. 

I'm detoxing the cut j got from mo before I snip her for some clones.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> The ecosmart stuff does nothing... IMO. Spinosad at high concentration can kill mites though.
> 
> I'm detoxing the cut j got from mo before I snip her for some clones.


I don't know if it does nothing, it sure kicks the shirt out of the seedlings health,went from smelling like dank to smelling like composting cut grass.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2015)

I am afraid to look in the cabinet this morning.

Nice private ski resort you have there Bob!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2015)

Turn off air exchanges and leaves 3-4 Hot Shot strips in the tent.

This is another option to try. Zero residual effect on the plants.

JD

P.S. I loved how you were able to ski right back to the lift...zero line. Nice!

P.P.S. Beat me to it Mo.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2015)

Someone stole my x's catalytic converter, cut it out of her honda
last week when she was at work.
fu kin thieves


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes it is not exactly plant friendly...  the pest strips work. 

Glad ur having fun on the mtn.

Hate thieves..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Who the fuck steals a catalytic converter? I mean really wtf has this world come to...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2015)

They are like drug money...air bag cannisters have similar value.

It bites, big-time.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Javadog said:


> They are like drug money...air bag cannisters have similar value.
> 
> It bites, big-time.
> 
> JD


I'd be beyond pissed off.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Who the fuck steals a catalytic converter? I mean really wtf has this world come to...


$995.00 replacment, must bee $500 or so black mkt


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> $995.00 replacment, must bee $500 or so black mktView attachment 3343392


Must be tweakers lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

He looks baked lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> $995.00 replacment, must bee $500 or so black mktView attachment 3343392


Yea fucking meth heads and they scrapped it for $30 i bet. 
Love the dog and the mnt


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2015)

a few years ago. My buddy had an aftermarket exhaust stolen off his 4runner in front of his house in the middle of the day on the weekend. And no one saw anything.


----------



## mc130p (Feb 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Who the fuck steals a catalytic converter? I mean really wtf has this world come to...


Last year, some guys stole the air conditioner from my father's house when he went out of town for a week. Neighbors saw the whole thing and did nothing because they couldn't believe someone would be committing a crime in broad daylight with people around.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tonight the Parts stole a super bowl and all is right with the world.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2015)

Dloomis514 said:


> Tonight the Parts stole a super bowl and all is right with the world.


there wasn't a single funny commercial. The half time show would of been better if James Franco and Seth Rogan were the backup dancers. It was a good game though.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Everything in the cab is getting greener again! Roots have new white tips 




Clones in the sun:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 2, 2015)

any updates bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

Update is nothing but nasty 
the clones faired better than the seedlings, that
peppermint oil/rosemary oil really f"ed things up,
but no bugs to be found....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2015)

They will bounce back Bob. It happens. I did the same with Lemon Grass Oil.

(nice smell!)

JD


----------



## hyroot (Feb 4, 2015)

looks like you went to heavy on the oil. Did you use an emulsifier? How much did you use. 1 tsp per quart for any oil is about what you want. Its an oil. It can suffocate the plant. So you want to dilute it quite a bit


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

I sprayed the shit out of em!
it was store bought, "ecosmart"


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

iv ben away the last few days, I was hoping that they would have bounced back so I could up pot & flip today, i wanted to be finished by the end of april.
It doesn't seem like they are feeding at all now, cups are still heavy & it's been 3 days since watering.
I know they are hardy plants, but this burn is screwing up my timing & harshing my mellow man !!!


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 4, 2015)

ouch that sucks.. you think they'll pull thru?!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> ouch that sucks.. you think they'll pull thru?!


Really don't give a shit at this point, focused on skiing now.
I am bummed that they are the beans I got from Genuity,
I mean Dog Treats & honeybee !! come on !
Also Doc"s PW x OG 
i"ll give em another week or so.....


EDIT doc's GDP x HB ,


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Really don't give a shit at this point, focused on skiing now.
> I am bummed that they are the beans I got from Genuity,
> I mean Dog Treats & honeybee !! come on !
> Also Doc"s PW x OG
> i"ll give em another week or so.....



If recovery doesn't go quick enough to get to flower I have room to nurse them back to health and save your work. Just throwing it out there. Hate for you to lose all that.  I may have some extras that will be big enough to throw in flower in a week or so too.

I have the FB and C99. A cut of each went into the cloner immediately.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

Tnx SG, I know they would be in great hand's.
They do look pretty bad, I was hoping to at least sex them now, but
the pre flowers (if there were any) are crisped up too !


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx SG, I know they would be in great hand's.
> They do look pretty bad, I was hoping to at least sex them now, but
> the pre flowers (if there were any) are crisped up too !



Well Im working all through this weekend. I am pretty sure I will have between 2-4 extra cuts that are ready by the following week some time. I know when ski season is over it would be nice to get cuts and just carry on as before.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

I am worried I am going to lose some of mine too! Roots look great but the topside is starting to look worse.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

They come back. I went through this with ecosmart. I would have warned sooner.. ugh. it takes WEEKS for recovery though. just fyi.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Should I keep them in the cloner or go ahead and put them in pots?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

if you have enough roots put them in pots. I would leave them out of direct sunlight until recovery is done and spray with a mister once a day. 

root conditioners and micro nutes help too. low dosages.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 4, 2015)

yes sir dont make the same mistake i made, i tried mothering a clone in the cloner... eesh, paying for it now as i do not want to loose her. i dont even think i can clone from her because the stems are the texture of toothpicks.. had her sitting in the aero/dwc cloner for a year and a half.. got her in coco hempy now ; oh soo slowly recovering.

moral of my story is transplant into medium and then clone again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2015)

Javadog said:


> They will bounce back Bob. It happens. I did the same with Lemon Grass Oil.
> 
> (nice smell!)
> 
> JD


I did it with apple cider vinegar


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Really don't give a shit at this point, focused on skiing now.
> I am bummed that they are the beans I got from Genuity,
> I mean Dog Treats & honeybee !! come on !
> Also Doc"s PW x OG
> ...


Don't worry on my account. There are plenty more beans bro!


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Really don't give a shit at this point, focused on skiing now.
> I am bummed that they are the beans I got from Genuity,
> I mean Dog Treats & honeybee !! come on !
> Also Doc"s PW x OG
> ...


Yeah,it's only beans..
More time to focus on the snow.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2015)

Wisdom

:0)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Clones are in soil!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2015)

Fugly but alive....


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't beat that,what don't kill you,can only make you stronger...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Can't beat that,what don't kill you,can only make you stronger...


I'll go with that


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2015)

More seeds!



Got a hat too:



And a Tommy Chong roller!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

Just when you thought he hung up his gardening gloves, boom !!!!
more Bitchen Bud's....





Fireballs #1 (purple ) 
Goji 
Blue Moonshine 
Ghost 
C99 
Cherry Pie 
Honeybee


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Great haul Mo. 

Good to see you back at it Bob!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Goji 
Blue Moonshine 
Ghost 
Honeybee

Interested to see how they all turn out man! Looking good.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice bob...

Nice seeds mo,them got some tasty nugs for sure.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

Hahaha..burned all the lady parts off...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

here are the burned, over stretched seedlings remaining
dog treats
Honeybee
GDP x HB
PW x OG







EDIT:
burned off all the sexys, everything but main stem & lrg fans


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Grow them out for clones. Congrats on not losing them all together.

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 8, 2015)

nice strain line up, lookin good; hard to stop aint it. should bounce back quick. I like that hat Mohican, the way the lettering drips like that is pretty rad;it reminds me of the lettering my fav death metal band, Cannibal Corpse. Lead singer complete raging stoner. lol Chris Barnes.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Grow them out for clones. Congrats on not losing them all together.
> 
> JD



BTW. I have C99. What cuts from doc did you have other than that? Mo has gohst train haze I know.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> BTW. I have C99. What cuts from doc did you have other than that? Mo has gohst train haze I know.


Bms & goji are the others from doc, they were very small & barely rooted
and have shown very little growth since.
the alligator kush didn't make it.
I think JD also got the same, maybe his faired better.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Bms & goji are the others from doc, they were very small & barely rooted
> and have shown very little growth since.
> the alligator kung didn't make it.
> I think JD also got the same, maybe his faired better.



Takes a long while sometimes when stressed out I know. Im just slowly hunting down all the stuff he left. I talked to MO and he plans to pop some of the same seeds I was eyeing that doc left so I told him why doesnt he just do all that hard work... LOL! 

Be sure to check your email. 

hope your having a great sunday. IM at work!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey!


Lol! . Glad u all had fun at the cup. I worked all weekend. Took today off but.been busy and tired all day. Another long one tomorrow


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2015)

Rough day skiing here...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2015)

I got Ghost OG and C-99 from Doc. They are both exploded and successfully clones.
(clones have root and are in soil...more are being taken)

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2015)

skiing? wheres the snow? , it sure aint here. Stevens pass is all slush and Baker too! unseasonably warm . Mt pilchuck aint even covered with snow.
the only skiing that gets done around here is in my garden.. with my new Friska's 1000's...skiing through mounds of trichomes.lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Bms & goji are the others from doc, they were very small & barely rooted
> and have shown very little growth since.
> the alligator kush didn't make it.
> I think JD also got the same, maybe his faired better.


Yea i got aero i will get you guys some nice strong clones down in the spring


----------



## Mo! (Feb 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


>


That fan looks like its floating.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 15, 2015)

Mo! said:


> That fan looks like its floating.


That Mo is a fuckin ' magician ! !


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

Clones:



The LA Con is in the trashcan/wormbin to the left.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

20 bucks says that worm bin clone kicks the shit out of the others...

Microbes my man, microbes.....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2015)

When I dug the hole for the Red Cup root ball of the LA Con - the dirt I dug out was full of strong wiggly worms!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2015)

This is what was growing in there before:



Nothing special so I yanked them all. I stuck my two sickly Cherry Pie clones in there but they both died. Now I am growing another LA Con!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 17, 2015)

im scaling the trash bin handle to the lower fan leaf that is "small" right above the handle the one with the 3 leaf finger shadow on it....
what do u mean nothing special?!? LoL


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a bunch of these growing and only a few were special. Need to keep my numbers down. I still have tons of seeds of this cross too.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 8, 2015)

Im watchin'


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

Love the beard! Where are you?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Love the beard! Where are you?


Home today to water the few plants I still have going, then back up the hill in the morning for the week.
Love watching your outdoor winter grow Mo, like I said, you,re a magician I


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 8, 2015)

The beard has got out of control, but it saves on sunburn & sunscreen,

Edit:I don't know where all that gray came from !!!
Too young for that shit !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 8, 2015)

none of my seedlings survived the heavy miticide, but the clones did.
i'v got bout 10 FB#1's purp pheno
a couple C99
a couple Ghost
a couple Cherry Pie
& one blue moonshine runt





  

the place I stay at in the mtns is 420 friendly, I shared some Fireballs & cherry Pie with some travelers, 
everyone loved the FB taste, & no one was talking after the Cherry Pie


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2015)

Keep that BM alive if you can. :0)

Good news!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

I can not wait until I get to try some fireballs! Hope I find a purple pheno!


----------



## ArthritisPain (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow Bob these ladies look fine as hell!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Hahahaha - I was talking to hyroot about the Cherry Pie. He said it his favorite but none of his patients like it. I told him it was because they don't have the tolerance he has!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Which hills are you skiing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2015)

Snow summit
hotter than crap today up here.
I brought more cherry pie up for this week,
think it may be my favorite right now,
wish I would have Saved a clone or two, 
I flowered everything & gonna start fresh around may,Hopefully someone
Still has it around then..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll have the pie here in about 2 weeks and I'm sure I'll still have it around then to


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

I got it still bob. Bunch of new stuff to pick from too. Got ur back.



BobBitchen said:


> Snow summit
> hotter than crap today up here.
> I brought more cherry pie up for this week,
> think it may be my favorite right now,
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

The one you gave me is starting to get bigger!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Snow summit
> hotter than crap today up here.
> I brought more cherry pie up for this week,
> think it may be my favorite right now,
> ...


ill be able to take cherry pie clones on a couple weeks too

I also have cherry pie from seed. Not sexed yet. Came from the larf bottom bud of the same cut we all have.

plus 17 other strains lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 10, 2015)

Very cool, tnx guys


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2015)

birthday Parfait with the X...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 17, 2015)

Look at this mug being all romantic and shit....








And just so you know I've been on this post for 10 min now. I'm stuck....


----------



## GroErr (Mar 17, 2015)

I celebrate my anniversary's being away from my eX like that, coming up to 6 years


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2015)

We are still great friends
and the dogs live with her so I get to see them too
she took me out to my favorite dive mexican restaurant 
for a bday dinner


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> We are still great friends
> and the dogs live with her so I get to see them too
> she took me out to my favorite dive mexican restaurant
> for a bday dinner


Did see let you go for a dive to? 

Lol I'm so baked!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

heya bob! Finally found my way over. Better late then never! Going to try to go back and catch up.

It seems as well I have the same cut of the Fireballs #1 as you, from Dr. d81. How do you recommend growing it, how does it take nutes? how would you rate the smoke/yield/flavor? your pics are absolutely stellar!

Stay free stay high


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> heya bob! Finally found my way over. Better late then never! Going to try to go back and catch up.
> 
> It seems as well I have the same cut of the Fireballs #1 as you, from Dr. d81. How do you recommend growing it, how does it take nutes? how would you rate the smoke/yield/flavor? your pics are absolutely stellar!
> 
> Stay free stay high


Hey papa,
tnx for coming by.
you're asking the wrong person for a smoke report lol
I'm glad Doc passed out the fb #1, beautiful plant,
easy to grow, cloned well, outstanding taste,
average yield.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 18, 2015)

I'v got Blue Balls...
Fireballs#2 x Blue Moonshine


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

Which cherry pie cut do you guys have? Is it jiggas cut? The green OG leaning one?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure, I think fmily got it in nor cal.
@SomeGuy may know more


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

Right on. I've got jiggas cut and was wondering if it's the one you guys had.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

No problem bob. I am subbed up now as well, to catch all the future.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

the spider mite war continues..........


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

The Fireballs seem a little more resistant to the SM than the rest of em. The C99, Ghost, & cherry pie were covered with mites & damage, & the FB only had a few on lower growth. The BMS was the worst, growth had almost stopped, took some cuttings (late 4wks flr ), sevin'ed, then mighty washed & popped into the cloner, I dont know if they will take or not.
A 3yrs bug free run ends & so far a 5mo fight continues........


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

Your girls are mad you left them for the winter....


----------



## yktind (Mar 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> the spider mite war continues..........
> View attachment 3375635


Shit I hate Spider MITES!!! Hope you kill them all Bob. What are you using to get rid of them?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> The Fireballs seem a little more resistant to the SM than the rest of em. The C99, Ghost, & cherry pie were covered with mites & damage, & the FB only had a few on lower growth. The BMS was the worst, growth had almost stopped, took some cuttings (late 4wks flr ), sevin'ed, then mighty washed & popped into the cloner, I dont know if they will take or not.
> A 3yrs bug free run ends & so far a 5mo fight continues........



Bob I thought you beat them.  Have you tried spinosad yet. mix it heavy and spray then rinse after an hour. No lights on of course. How many products have you tried on them? Sevin will not kill mites BTW. Last time I beat them it was with the spinosad. I know rotating products help kill them off.

BTW two weeks in the cloner and FB1 is just barely rooting. Everything else has massive roots or has been transplanted. Its silly i have problems with this one and I like it so much.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Not sure, I think fmily got it in nor cal.
> @SomeGuy may know more



The Cut came from Fmily and I have no idea from there. I know it is hailed as the "real deal". Honestly Its pretty good but not my favorite. Its one I will probably let go eventually. It is potent and has a unique flavor.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

yktind said:


> Shit I hate Spider MITES!!! Hope you kill them all Bob. What are you using to get rid of them?


switching between, sevin, mighty wash, peppermint oil


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Bob I thought you beat them.  Have you tried spinosad yet. mix it heavy and spray then rinse after an hour. No lights on of course. How many products have you tried on them? Sevin will not kill mites BTW. Last time I beat them it was with the spinosad. I know rotating products help kill them off.
> 
> BTW two weeks in the cloner and FB1 is just barely rooting. Everything else has massive roots or has been transplanted. Its silly i have problems with this one and I like it so much.


I thought I had beat them also, but I kinda just ignored them as soon as I flipped em, been skiing mon tru fri, come home on the weekend to check shit.
My fault for being so lazy with em, snow has faded a bunch this week so Im home finally took a look, & damn !!

as for the FB not rooting, I don't know, they seemed to really root well for me, nubs at 7-9 daz & full roots by day 14 ?

the CP is my fav at the moment, took cuttings of it, BMS, & FB#1, & tossed into cloner, 4wks into flwr though so we will see.
I know Mighty Wash has worked for me in the past & CAN USE WELL INTO FLOWER (sorry for caps), any other suggestions this far in??


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I thought I had beat them also, but I kinda just ignored them as soon as I flipped em, been skiing mon tru fri, come home on the weekend to check shit.
> My fault for being so lazy with em, snow has faded a bunch this week so Im home finally took a look, & damn !!
> 
> as for the FB not rooting, I don't know, they seemed to really root well for me, nubs at 7-9 daz & full roots by day 14 ?
> ...



nope... You can use strong mix of spinosad on early flower or veggers. It will help but you must rinse if you mix it strong. The mighty wash is good stuff for in flower. Straight up water can be good too. take them into the shower and turn upside down and blast we water. Then do the mighty wash treatment after.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> nope... You can use strong mix of spinosad on early flower or veggers. It will help but you must rinse if you mix it strong. The mighty wash is good stuff for in flower. Straight up water can be good too. take them into the shower and turn upside down and blast we water. Then do the mighty wash treatment after.


Yea I always shower em between sprays, works real well in veg, just kind scary in flower


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea I always shower em between sprays, works real well in veg, just kind scary in flower



Should be ok. just take your time. I know the spraying water helps a ton. Put fans directly on them after too. Mites hate wind and water.  little bastages


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

showered da bitches !!
 


looks like I was wrong on them not going after the FB, this is a leaf of a FB in back of tent..
 ugly....


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

Good job. Do it every other day for two weeks. I bet you be good after that.  bomb the grow room and bleach after cycle is done if you can.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

been cleaning the 4x4 tent I wasn't using, so now they are under 2 x 400's.
Im gonna clean the 3 x 3- 600 tent next,
right after this CP spliff.........( i hope..lol )


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> been cleaning the 4x4 tent I wasn't using, so now they are under 2 x 400's.
> Im gonna clean the 3 x 3- 600 tent next,
> right after this CP spliff.........( i hope..lol )



Good luck staying motivated then.... Blue Dream is better day smoke.. LOL Almost anything is compared to the cp, bubba, and dog. LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

You need some of my maui cross to get yea going during the day


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Did you get anything cool?

My C99 had all kinds of problems from mites and root aphids.

I washed the soil away from the roots and repotted in fresh Promix and kelp meal. She can't decide whether she is dying or living. I should go check now and see whether she kicked the bucket.

I started working on the screen-house again. I need to go to the lumber yard and get some more wood!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

Out of all pests, mites are bad, but root aphids are the devil. I will take mites any day of the week over Root aphids  

With mites, I have usually conquered them with neem spino alternating every 3 days. Have to break the life cycle, catch the eggs as they hatch before they are able to lay more eggs. The usual shit helps to, lower the temps, increase the air flow and make life tough for them. After 4-5 weeks IMO it just becomes nursing the plants till the end


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> The Fireballs seem a little more resistant to the SM than the rest of em. The C99, Ghost, & cherry pie were covered with mites & damage, & the FB only had a few on lower growth. The BMS was the worst, growth had almost stopped, took some cuttings (late 4wks flr ), sevin'ed, then mighty washed & popped into the cloner, I dont know if they will take or not.
> A 3yrs bug free run ends & so far a 5mo fight continues........


Damn mites,


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 21, 2015)

They seem to be in soil too..
Neem in a water only waterin has helped me before.

Also you may want to up your silicone to dbl. If they cant eat thru the leaf they die 

Maybe a nice bag of lady bugs ? Cudnt hurt and some biodegradable dish soap bath if not insecticidal...

Thanx for inviting me over to ur thread ! Ill say a prayer for you and your bug problem  send some angels your way to help the fight !!

Thot I wud post this fir ya from another forum...
"According to my organic gardening catalogue, ladybugs are introduced specifically to control aphids.
For red spider mites you need the predatory mite_Phytoselius,_ available from organic gardening outlets."

But I have also read ladies do a good job. Mot juat for aphids..


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 21, 2015)

Here what I have goin on in tha ol medi garden 
 

 
My hand is howing where my head reaches at 6'1"

Main cola shot

That big girl Is a Soul Breeder ahem.. Cheese auto ...ish haha. After reachin six feet I flipped her and now she is six ft four inch not including potter hehe..


The other girls are GSC and OG from seed 
and the SOGlette

is Banana Sour,King Tut (Pyramid seeda ),HSO Trainwreck,HSO BlueDream and clones from the autoish. All a month into flower.

This in tha flower room too 


And lastly not leastly me modders

Greenhouse JackHerer,HSO Blue Dream,Pyramid King Tut,HSO TrainWreck,Banana sour (bred by me sour diesel X banana kush ) and babies in the middle are HSO Lost Coast Hash Plant,Dinafem Critical +2.0, CBD Seeds new One to One 14%/14% cbd/thc,CBD seeds Amnesia,some pure Afghani from Samsara,HSO Green Crack.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 21, 2015)

topdress neem meal. Spray a mix of pro tekt and aloe Vera. Works better than any foliar mix. I inadvertently came up with that one about a month ago. Spraying a chocolate peppermint herb plant covered in mites. I sprayed the whole outdoor garden as beneficial foliar. Discovered it doubled as a big killer.

My thought process afterwards was well pro tekt has silica. No where near what diatomaceous earth has but should do the same thing.

then a few months ago. My cat had ear mites. He scratched the fuck out of his ear. I rubbed fresh aloe on his ear to heal the cuts. The next day the ear mites were gone. So the enzymes in aloe suppresses harmful pests and pathogens. Plus it suffocates the pests like soap does.


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 21, 2015)

The lil SOG cudnt upload in last post. Thanx again for inviting me this has been a great read and learning experience for me ! Lol only took four days to read the thread.

Hope the pics were enjoyable. I know I really like all yalls !


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice work yougtree , looks like ya got some monsters there..

@hyroot, i'll give the aloe/silica a shot.
so Far the sevin didn't seem to do much damage.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2015)

What is the recipe you use hyroot ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2015)

The Mighty wash I have has sat on my shelf for almost 4 yrs.
Im not sure of the shelf life, I'm gonna go grab a new jug today.


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> The Mighty wash I have has sat on my shelf for almost 4 yrs.
> Im not sure of the shelf life, I'm gonna go grab a new jug today.


One source said three years one said one year.. I was also reading to dip entire plants in it! No dilution. .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2015)

Sevin was a bust for me too! 
I use a mixture of coco wet, neem, and AzaMax. I apply it weekly for four weeks and monthly from that point on until they are gone. The Fireballs outside had webs on her the other day! Sprayed her again.

The LA Con in the worm bin was surrounded by infested Black Sour Bubble males. She has no signs of any damage. She does have a mantid living on her so I think it just goes around eating all of the mites 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah Mo, I think Im done with Sevin also.
gonna stick with mighty wash, worked well
Last time I needed it.
I should have been more diligent early on,
but skiing was priority & I lazy'ed out with grow


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

yea being vigil is nearly always the best weapon.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> What is the recipe you use hyroot ?



I use pro tekt. What it ever it says to use. 2- 3 mils per quart I think. And 1 aloe filet pureed. A 12 inch leaf.

mighty wash is a rip off. Its just ionized water. You can easily make your own.

the neem / rosemary foliar spray works too. But you have to keep up at it at least 3x a week.


the aloe / silica foliar spray takes care of them in 1-2 applications


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 22, 2015)

I like the idea of Aloe, it probably helps heal the plant from the attack too. The aloe plant can heal itself very rapidly due to its anti biotic properties which they say is how we figured to try it on ourselves.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2015)

I took a few cuts from some scraggly, bug infested,4wks into flwr plants.
 


So far, 10days in, only the Blue Moonshine has nubbed.
The others are Fireballs#1 & Chery Pie...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2015)

Root porn!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2015)

Try some light KLN/Protekt foliar.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

Good morning from Mammoth........


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice, you still have some snow, we're done for the season up here, too many dirt mounds popping up and icy as shit, did a nice flip on the weekend, time to put the board and skis away, getting too old for unintended tricks  Have fun Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Nice, you still have some snow, we're done for the season up here, too many dirt mounds popping up and icy as shit, did a nice flip on the weekend, time to put the board and skis away, getting too old for unintended tricks  Have fun Bob!


Still snow in mammoth, bout 60" .Mammoth used to make it until July 4th but another poor snow year, they may make it to the end of May this year.
Only a 350 mile drive to get it, been car camping the last 4 days,think I'll do the hostel tonight, a shower is needed!!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Still snow in mammoth, bout 60" .Mammoth used to make it until July 4th but another poor snow year, they may make it to the end of May this year.
> Only a 350 mile drive to get it, been car camping the last 4 days,think I'll do the hostel tonight, a shower is needed!!


Yeah, that looks like a real mountain, our local one's in Ontario are more like "hills" so as temps go up they degrade quick. Lol, 4 days in the car, yeah I'd say you're due!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought they had showers in the bathrooms at Mammoth.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2015)

Look at that weather. I have skied Mammoth. It is enormous.

It was the first places that I skied, now that I think of it. I skied
down Dave's Run on Day 4....that is to say I traversed my way
down. lol

Enjoy Bob!

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

DAVES


Javadog said:


> Look at that weather. I have skied Mammoth. It is enormous.
> 
> It was the first places that I skied, now that I think of it. I skied
> down Dave's Run on Day 4....that is to say I traversed my way
> ...


Dave's was tough today, thin cover to get there.
i'v been doing laps on climax.....awesome snow from first run to last
all smiles.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

S



love watching this wing nut ski...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

The cuttings I took from mite infested plants that were 29 days into flower still rooted, not as fast or vigorous as healthy veg cuts, but got roots.
now to reveg and see how they do. 
Today is day 14 in the cloner for them.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bout time we saw some plant pics! Was starting to think we were gonna have to rename the thread to "bobs bitchen skiing" lol

I'm ready for some more Bob bitchen buds!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Bout time we saw some plant pics! Was starting to think we were gonna have to rename the thread to "bobs bitchen skiing" lol
> 
> I'm ready for some more Bob bitchen buds!!!!


Lol.....I was thinking the same thing.
I'm losing the bug battle being gone all the time.
probably only gonna be skiing another 4 weeks or so.
then I can concentrate on some HEALTHY plants once again


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Lol.....I was thinking the same thing.
> I'm losing the bug battle being gone all the time.
> probably only gonna be skiing another 4 weeks or so.
> then I can concentrate on some HEALTHY plants once again


I've got plenty of healthy cuts waiting for your return


----------



## Dloomis514 (Mar 28, 2015)

Where does a guy find friends like yours! What a camaraderie!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

Dloomis514 said:


> Where does a guy find friends like yours! What a camaraderie!


yea, lotsa cool people here for sure.
i'v been lucky and have hooked up with some great growers/breeders
that I can't thank enough .


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got plenty of healthy cuts waiting for your return


Put me down for cookies , glue, & your maui harlequin cross


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey bob, @genuity pointed me in your direction for sage wisdom on cloning.

I'm gonna use you so hard.

lol

In all seriousness tho, I will be skimming through your thread and hoarding all the info I find.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey bob, @genuity pointed me in your direction for sage wisdom on cloning.
> 
> I'm gonna use you so hard.
> 
> ...


Lol tnx pie, be happy to help if I can.
glad ya came by, been following your grows in the bodhi thread for awhile .
Awesome work !


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

@Flaming Pie , funny that you're asking me, I remember reading cloning easy as pie when I was having issues with my jiffeys & domes a few years back


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @Flaming Pie , funny that you're asking me, I remember reading cloning easy as pie when I was having issues with my jiffeys & domes a few years back


That is so funny. For real.

I am looking into getting a cloner so I can clone more than 4-5 at a time. My dome only holds that many solo cups. Plus I was finding myself going downstairs to mist/check soil 2-3 times a day and with an infant that really isn't doable.

It may of just been that I was super paranoid around that time of the year with all the life problems I was having. Plus that battle with PM really made me not want to keep moms.

Plus I like the idea of being able to SEE that my cuttings are rooting.

Just noticed my clone link is waaaaay off since the new site. I should fix that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 28, 2015)

@BobBitchen the fireballs are yours right I'm gonna pop all the f3s I have any advice on them ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @BobBitchen the fireballs are yours right I'm gonna pop all the f3s I have any advice on them ?


fb are genuity's
I did nothing special, just try to keep em healthy & happy.
gonna be interesting to watch, lotsa people popping Fb lately 
I was way happy with what I found.
I see BB is working to get more out, hope it makes to reg menu

Hope ya find a keeper..


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is your cloner home made or ?? And do you scrape the stems to get more roots ? Thanks again for all the help ! Enjoy ur mountain seasons gettin shorter


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Youngtree777 said:


> Is your cloner home made or ?? And do you scrape the stems to get more roots ? Thanks again for all the help ! Enjoy ur mountain seasons gettin shorter


cloner is a clone king: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=clone king
$85 shipped


Edit: I have scraped stems in the past, I did not see any improvement in rooting
for me, so I just cut,puk & forget for 7-10 days

Edit 2: I did DIY a lid for bigger puc's


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is so funny. For real.
> 
> I am looking into getting a cloner so I can clone more than 4-5 at a time. My dome only holds that many solo cups. Plus I was finding myself going downstairs to mist/check soil 2-3 times a day and with an infant that really isn't doable.
> 
> ...


Why don't you get a rooters, a tray and a dome? Spray the inside of the dome once, leave tiny crack in it, and then boda boom, bada bang you've got clones!

Here's one after 5 days in the dome.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

This is the last time I try and half ass a grow. Ignoring the clones & letting them do their thing for a week or two works fine, but ignoring plants in flower for 8 weeks is not working out well, they just don't have the stand up healthy look,
I think the mites have sucked the health out of em ! 
I had planned on shutting down for the winter, but just couldn't & tried to get by on once a week plant maintenance . Not working, & it sucks cause I was gifted some killer clones & beans that should be something special.
Really had me depressed last night while watering them.
Next run I will take a little seriously . 

Now on to a big cherry pie spliff to help me cope 


I


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yea they don't like it only having company once a week, I tried that and failed to. I mean sure if you have blumats and drippers and shit, but even then I worry about timers failing, fans failing, all kinds of bad shit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

looking at your beauties in the 600, then looking at what I have going dosn't help either 
Well another bad snow year here will have me home more, sooner than expected.
I need to start getting my shit together.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Haha I'm so bored with veg porn though. I'm ready for flower porn!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

how many FB females did ya get ?
any stand outs yet ?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

So far I'm up to 11, but they are still showing. There are some real stand outs for sure. Some of them just reek.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Pix from last night....lookin sad  

 
day 43


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hash that shit! That's what I'd do anyways lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Why don't you get a rooters, a tray and a dome? Spray the inside of the dome once, leave tiny crack in it, and then boda boom, bada bang you've got clones!
> 
> Here's one after 5 days in the dome.
> View attachment 3383242


Ahhhh too many choices!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ahhhh too many choices!!


I can fit anywhere between 40-50 cuts a tray. At 3 trays that's more then enough for me


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

It is simple really 















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

bring on the porn Mo...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

That is some old 2013 stuff!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember you had an AOS that looked killer, got me to buy a pack then


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Finished making the Habanero spray, I added some of the pure capsaicin 
extract I had, 
my right eye, both nostrils, & my junk are all now on fire!!!!!!

Washed my hands often, but .....


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 29, 2015)

buds look great bob, far from sad. u always produce frosty f'n nugs


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> buds look great bob, far from sad. u always produce frosty f'n nugs


Tnx glock, but I know what these should do, and they just don't look like they should. I wasn't planning on hashing them, but I might if they don't
Rebound the next few weeks..


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2015)

Give 'em hell Bob! I hope for a clean bill of health for you soon.

JD


----------



## Joedank (Mar 29, 2015)

i am new to your thread but i like that your a snow fan and a bad ass grower . i dont know your IPM but i saw your plants on this page:
those look ok IMO . i would STRIP the fuck out of the most affected ones . remove the webbing and the top layer of soil .
use a vaccume EVERYWARE and harvest the finished ones then SPRAY . neem 5ml to gal to the roots too. aloe , ksil, neem foliar to evrything under 4 weeks of flower.... looks like the 2spot probly not the borg they would be webbed to the tops by now.
use a good 100x mag to see if you got the russets too . i am on the aloe neem ksil regimin every threedays and it fucking works amazing . i add some tamari, and DE time to time and bam life is good with pests . there is a reson they call neem stands the silent forests.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Joe
I'm a little far into flower now, into 6 weeks.
,this late in, I'm just gonna use the pepper spray and mighty wash.
my fault not taking care of em the last few months, but skiing came first. tnx for coming by


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2015)

Still have blueballs ....
Fireballs x blue moonshine


----------



## Joedank (Mar 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Joe
> I'm a little far into flower now, into 6 weeks.
> ,this late in, I'm just gonna use the pepper spray and mighty wash.
> my fault not taking care of em the last few months, but skiing came first. tnx for coming by


oh yea i ment strip leaves(most important it removes whole familes of mites that can spread) and harvest the ones close. and spray anything not past week4 flower.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I could use some pointers on scrog'ing
> This is my first. I read a bunch of treads & watched a few scrog grows the last year or so.
> 
> Its in a 3 x3 tent, 400 hps, 4 dinachems in 2gal cloth pots, pro mix
> ...


Hey buddy you saw that big ass scrog i got. I am starting to wonder if i had enough circulation. What do you think about cooling with outside air and using co2. It seems with scrogging you could use the fact that it weighs more than air to have it fall even over buds? Just wondering


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

c02 is absorbed through the stomata in the leaves, with the highest concentrations being thru the fan leaves, seems the method that works best is to have fans down low aiming upwards to churn up the bottom air that is co2 heavy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck with the seed popping Bob. I just put a shit load down my self


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Here are my clones from the cloner and Bob/Doc:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2015)

took the clones from the cloner this morning.
these cuts were from plants 4+ weeks into Flower
and suffering from a mite infestation,
  
they are:
Cherry Pie
Fireballs #1
Blue Moonshine



I also pulled the beans from the germ towels, into pete pots

 
beans are:
Honeybee #1 (doc)
PW x OG (doc)
Plushberry x love child (mo)
La Con x Choc Rain ( bob's)

also in cups are a few 
Fireballs #1 x Blue Moonshine (bob's)

Im gonna try and pay more attention this run  

peace, bob


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Now keep those damn pests away this run! lol I'm hoping I find a nice purple fireball cut like you have.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Now keep those damn pests away this run! lol I'm hoping I find a nice purple fireball cut like you have.


Yea for sure. Hadn't had bugs for a few years and let my guard down,
and never got a Handel on em this run, I was away to often to get ahead of them.
lesson learned.
gonna clean shit up and pay attention this time.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea for sure. Hadn't had bugs for a few years and let my guard down,
> and never got a Handel on em this run, I was away to often to get ahead of them.
> lesson learned.
> gonna clean shit up and pay attention this time.


Bout fucking time......

Just fucking with ya, I'm ready to see ya get back into it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well here is to a bug free season for everyone!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea for sure. Hadn't had bugs for a few years and let my guard down,
> and never got a Handel on em this run, I was away to often to get ahead of them.
> lesson learned.
> gonna clean shit up and pay attention this time.


that's what it was like when I moved to the desert. I hadn't seen a single pest in my garden for years. I didn't even need a preventative. Then being in the desert. It was an uphill battle for a over a year. Eventually got rid of every single pest. All through veg and first 2 weeks of flower. Silica and aloe. I haven't had a single pest in flower. Outside. I'm seeing cobwebs form overnight between pots. But I don't see any spiders.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea for sure. Hadn't had bugs for a few years and let my guard down,
> and never got a Handel on em this run, I was away to often to get ahead of them.
> lesson learned.
> gonna clean shit up and pay attention this time.


after i saw your pic i went to clean up a og and she had some ceder mites on her from the trees out here....semm to like cannabis just fine.. not neem though


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Man you guys gotta stop scaring me with all these bug stories....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


>


Hell no, I see that and I'm getting a flame thrower


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

Those roots are huge but is there any new growth up top? Will they keep growing?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Those roots are huge but is there any new growth up top? Will they keep growing?


They should reveg at this point.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man you guys gotta stop scaring me with all these bug stories....



yea...I thought mites were bad...after experiencing root aphids, Bring me mites every day of the week but no more Root aphids.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2015)

no new growth yet, I hope they re veg, if not no worrys.
the mighty wash seems to have worked, the mites were dancing on the Habanero spray, only burned the fool spraying it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

It's gonna take awhile to see new growth. Those bitches were deep into flower, I find it usually takes same amount of time it was in flower to revert back....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

It just blows my mind that they can produce so much root and no leaves!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2015)

Nature's a trip


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

I chopped down a bunch of plants today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I chopped down a bunch of plants today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I would love to get your leftovers from seed sorting to run!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2015)

I took my old guy to the monthly breakfast with Bassets yesterday.
he can't see, but the nose works well enough to find a few treat eggs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

I didn't know you had a dog! What a good dad!

Babies are looking nice!

Here is the LA Con in the worm bin:



Happy Easter to you and the dude 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I took my old guy to the monthly breakfast with Bassets yesterday.
> he can't see, but the nose works well enough to find a few treat eggs.View attachment 3388547


He is a cute one! We had to give our basset away and same with my dog Zoie


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> He is a cute one! We had to give our basset away and same with my dog Zoie


He's the sweetest hound i'v ever had, 14 yrs old now.
sorry to hear you had to part with yours, mine lives with the X, but I have visitation rights.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2015)

Do you have any la con cuttings going Mo ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope! 

I do have a bunch of crosses though.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 8, 2015)

you have some clean set ups bob. love that seedling station!

whats good with a cross Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

Here are a few crosses:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2015)

Yesterday Mammoth, two ft of fresh . ....

Staying in the RV park this time so get to shower...lol
ya'll have a great day, I am......


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Enjoy that fresh pow pow while it lasts!!

But don't forget bout the ladies


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2015)

Worried about the little ones, i'v all but gave up on what I still have in flower,a few more weeks for them..
then it's time to get serious ? 
Your rockin it bro, see any keeper leaning fireballs yet ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 10, 2015)

looking good mr bob


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Worried about the little ones, i'v all but gave up on what I still have in flower,a few more weeks for them..
> then it's time to get serious ?
> Your rockin it bro, see any keeper leaning fireballs yet ?


Thanks bro!

I see lots of fireballs lol. 

But yea I've spotted a few keepers


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

5 days of hill time, perfect conditions...

And the little ones survived also..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hell yea man! You think that will be the last good snow this session?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

You never know, I'v skied Mammoth in June when it snowed....
I hope not, got more skiing in me, back again next week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

You can always come up to Hood


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

He'll yea, you never know.
I'd love to smoke one with on the new ranch 

I need to automate....being away for a week or so sucks for the grow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well you come up you are welcome anytime, and maybe I will have a couch again by then


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

OH! And i think I may have spotted @jigfresh boarding Friday


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

Hahahaha....what in the world.

But I guess it is warm on that side of the crust...


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha....what in the world.
> 
> But I guess it is warm on that side of the crust...


wasn't THAT warm
spring break, 
and I think Budwiser may have had something to do with it


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> wasn't THAT warm
> spring break,
> and I think Budwiser may have had something to do with it


He is really in to that turn....or without the clothing,you can see his form way better..lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

he's rockin' out with his cock out


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

Damn dude... I thought the outfit would throw you off my trail.

Real men board in their underwear and gloves!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> OH! And i think I may have spotted @jigfresh boarding Friday View attachment 3393322


Shit I would hit a damn tree if jig came passed me like that


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

the mites sucked a lot of the life outa these, hope they swell a bit in the last few days/week....

 
about 8 weeks i think
Goji
Fireballs
Ghost train haze
C99
Cherry pie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> the mites sucked a lot of the life outa these, hope they swell a bit in the last few days/week....
> 
> View attachment 3393387
> about 8 weeks i think
> ...


Man I got to smoke the GTH and it is nice. Like sticky pine-sol


----------



## papapayne (Apr 13, 2015)

yea that GTH was nice! Made the misses ready for adult time lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I got to smoke the GTH and it is nice. Like sticky pine-sol





papapayne said:


> yea that GTH was nice! Made the misses ready for adult time lol



Nice! I just threw one in the vertical cmh tent. Another few weeks of veg and they get flipped. What kind of stretch you guys see on it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2015)

.


SomeGuy said:


> Nice! I just threw one in the vertical cmh tent. Another few weeks of veg and they get flipped. What kind of stretch you guys see on it?


Mine hit the light, I tied er down and she kept going sideways another foot


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> .
> 
> Mine hit the light, I tied er down and she kept going sideways another foot



good to know. I figured being a haze and all. LMK how the smoke is for you bob.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> He'll yea, you never know.
> I'd love to smoke one with on the new ranch
> 
> I need to automate....being away for a week or so sucks for the grow.


troph blumats n hot soil 
they make the storm chaser in me sing praises...
last day of the season was monday 
backcountry !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2015)

OMG!!!

What are they?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> What are they?


Plushberry x love child...Sweets....top hat
honeybee..doc
pw x og....doc
chocolate rain x la con.....bob's


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2015)

also a couple Fireballs x Blue Moonshine... bob's
and one BMS reveg..doc
 

I tossed the other reveg's I had going...


----------



## larry40 (Apr 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3267939 View attachment 3267940
> my two Fireballs


Hi Bob,i know i'm new here. but I tried ordering them Fireballs seeds from Acumen n cnt able to. Do u have to be in washington to order those?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2015)

larry40 said:


> Hi Bob,i know i'm new here. but I tried ordering them Fireballs seeds from Acumen n cnt able to. Do u have to be in washington to order those?


They are only avaliable at http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/
as a freebie as far as I know
sale going on through 4/20 I don't remember the code, check
the breaders boutique thread


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2015)

It maybe spring420 . ..?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2015)

And welcome @larry40


----------



## larry40 (Apr 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> And welcome @larry40


Thnx Bob. hoping to learn more from u guys. I havent grow for awhile. trying to experiment with all these great new lines of nutes for a cheaper price n same amount of yield n frosty buds!! ) But so far,Jack's 20-20-20,Maxsea bloom,and Pro-tekt seems to be wat i'm focusing on in the feed charts. It's just amazing wat i myself r anyone can really learn from on here!! thnx


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2015)

Time to up pot...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Time to up pot...View attachment 3404942


Been at the same thing. They look great man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been at the same thing. They look great man!


I only have 25 to do, not 125 like you..lol
my back hurts already & I haven't started yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yea I spaced it out I did some this week and will put the breeding stock in 1 gallon grow bags today. I took apart some shipping flats apart for the 2x4s, and will work on a temporary greenhouse this week. Smoke a doobie and it will make it more fun


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2015)

finished...
 


just starting....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking great Bob!

Clone Cab today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice Mo,have ya had time to work on the screen room ?
how did the scaffold work ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

I have not gotten to stand on it yet! Had a shitload of meetings at work and I also got bit by a cat - hit the bone in my finger. Penicillin shot and horse pills for the next ten days. 

I did finally chop the other Maku girls and the LA Con in the worm bin. It smells like hamburger!

The Maku smells like Ace of Spades!

I harvested the seeds from the BBQ Fireballs crossed with Paki Punch 

 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2015)

Up in Mammoth again, snow goin fast..
two weeks ago.. yesterday.

Still having fun
hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## hyroot (Apr 29, 2015)

its triple digits here have to stay inside. Its too hot out out. Even pretty warm nights now. Last week was like beach weather out here. Now its getting closer to volcanic temps.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like there's a damn space ship in the middle of the picture.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2015)

not much goin on here at Bob's farm, fighting a fucking cold, jonesin' for snow, though Mammoth just got another foot or so, maybe if this cold breaks I can still get another week in.


Flipped these last week...

  
Honeybee f2
Purple wreck x OG
Sweets
La Con x Choc rain
Fireballs x Blue Moonshine

also popped a few from some packs I didn't get a chance to run..
 
Ace of Spades .. TGA
Elephant Stomper.. Hazeman


back to hackin up phlegm 

have a great day all...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

They look great. I hope you get some nice plants from your crosses


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Hey those look a little better than last run!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2015)

Hope to keep it that way.
I was so disappointed with the last run, had some good shit going and 
let it go to crap.
Tha GTH still is kick ass, but could have been so much better had mites not been enjoying it for the whole run.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

I hope you keep it that way. Sad plants makes a sad giggles, even if they aren't mine......


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hope to keep it that way.
> I was so disappointed with the last run, had some good shit going and
> let it go to crap.
> Tha GTH still is kick ass, but could have been so much better had mites not been enjoying it for the whole run.


I am putting a GTH outside this year and look for it to kick ass


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2015)

Looking forward to following your outside this year for sure.
after growin in Louisiana, Oregon must have ya stoked bro


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2015)

speaking of GTH...damn the chest pain.. im goin in..



now back to lurk the ever entertaining Gage thread..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Looking forward to following your outside this year for sure.
> after growin in Louisiana, Oregon must have ya stoked bro


Yea it is pretty great man


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2015)

I need to sex my room this week and make some room ..
may have to fire up another tent...



Tnx @bigworm6969 
can't wait to get these going


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

Hell yea I need to check my box then
Should be some fire in there!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2015)

They sound killer, worm dose some great work for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> They sound killer, worm dose some great work for sure


Yea I looked and not yet but now you have me excited


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I looked and not yet but now you have me excited


Just dropped some to soak, I'll find room somehow . ..
gonna be a full house for me this next few 
Excited here too


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Just dropped some to soak, I'll find room somehow . ..
> gonna be a full house for me this next few
> Excited here too


sweet bobby boy i hope u find something u like, let me know i got plenty more and a lot more crosses comeing soon it should be a fun ride, thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2015)




----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

I bet you are happy to see them happy plants


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2015)

they said happy when I opened the tent


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Well hey those look a lil happier 

What day is that?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2015)

I flipped on the first
that's one of the BMS x Fireballs


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Nice. Well now you've only got bout 8 more weeks


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

No more bugs!!!

Looks amazing BB!


----------



## larry40 (May 15, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> not much goin on here at Bob's farm, fighting a fucking cold, jonesin' for snow, though Mammoth just got another foot or so, maybe if this cold breaks I can still get another week in.
> 
> 
> Flipped these last week...
> ...





BobBitchen said:


> not much goin on here at Bob's farm, fighting a fucking cold, jonesin' for snow, though Mammoth just got another foot or so, maybe if this cold breaks I can still get another week in.
> 
> 
> Flipped these last week...
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2015)

Thought I'd changed out my bulbs for news ones this run, must of grabbed one old & one new, the old bulb streeetched the fuck out of the plants on that side of the tent,
re ordered a couple of Oshio's, 
should of caught it earlier , may be pulling the stretchers, we will see..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

H


BobBitchen said:


> Thought I'd changed out my bulbs for news ones this run, must of grabbed one old & one new, the old bulb streeetched the fuck out of the plants on that side of the tent,
> re ordered a couple of Oshio's,
> should of caught it earlier , may be pulling the stretchers, we will see..


ow bad are they? I bet they would make it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

Fuck it bob fill that space in with monster buds


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> H
> 
> ow bad are they? I bet they would make it.


I'm sure they would "make it" but they are lanky as fuck !

All of my female fireballs x bms and
a few of the LA con x chocolate rain


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2015)

Put a screen in and bend them all over!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Put a screen in and bend them all over!


May just do that, I have a screen frame for my 3x3


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2015)

I also put in an order at build a soil, gonna give soil & teas a try


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I also put in an order at build a soil, gonna give soil & teas a try


I think I heard this from a pretty reliable source that you were gonna do this


----------



## Joedank (May 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Thought I'd changed out my bulbs for news ones this run, must of grabbed one old & one new, the old bulb streeetched the fuck out of the plants on that side of the tent,
> re ordered a couple of Oshio's,
> should of caught it earlier , may be pulling the stretchers, we will see..


mark the bottom with a knife or prem marker . my eyes have the months an years on the bottom i just scratch off the month i got it and write the year . works good


----------



## Joedank (May 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I also put in an order at build a soil, gonna give soil & teas a try


super funny i was just at BAS today picked up some tm-7 for my teas and myco to transplant .
i might have been the first custi in the retail store..lol not set up yet ... cool guys though.
that olly mountain compost is THE TRUTH! 
gonna do a 3 yard custom soil mix from them...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2015)

Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
tty when I'm feeling a bit better..

Peace bob


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
> I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
> I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
> tty when I'm feeling a bit better..View attachment 3422547
> ...


Damnnn bro my heart goes out to you. Thank the lord your alive and getting better. Nobody should ever experience anything like that but main thing is your alive and on your way to recovery. Good vibes and prayers sent your way bro


----------



## Joedank (May 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
> I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
> I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
> tty when I'm feeling a bit better..View attachment 3422547
> ...


dude i am really sorry . prayers are with you now . 
just remember all those pow days  and good times in the mountains brother....
my dad just did a triple bypass and life is good for him now!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
> I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
> I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
> tty when I'm feeling a bit better..View attachment 3422547
> ...


Prayers to you buddy! sucks. Let us know what needs helped with.


----------



## yktind (May 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
> I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
> I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
> tty when I'm feeling a bit better..View attachment 3422547
> ...


Holly Shit Bob!!! I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2015)

Sending good vibes bob...


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2015)

Do you need anything brother Bob?

Which hospital are you in?


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)

damn man wishing you good luck and a speedy recovery


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2015)

Damn bud let us know if we can do anything. Get better bro and I will have to ride down in a couple months​


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2015)

Tnx for the kind words everyone, 
im still in ICU, this shits a bitch....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx for the kind words everyone,
> im still in ICU, this shits a bitch....


Damn bro I know that's no fun. Hope your getting the best care you can get. Your blessed and on the road to recovery so just worry about getting better bro. I know your not used to this but you just gotta focus on getting healthy.


----------



## angryblackman (May 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
> I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
> I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
> tty when I'm feeling a bit better..View attachment 3422547
> ...


Take care man. You can grow when you have mended!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 20, 2015)

Good to hear from you! Take care of your self in there


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2015)

This is terrible news Bob.

The saving grace is that you made it to care. I am hopeful
that you will be on the mend soon. So harsh......

Let us know how you are doing, when you can.

JD


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 21, 2015)

Damnit, Bob....

So sorry to hear this, my friend. Doc notified me about what happened... just droppin' by the thread to show some support, this breaks my heart.

Much love, positive energy, and prayers/vibes your way. 

Here's to being up and about sooner than later.

Many blessings.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the heart attack bob. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## GroErr (May 21, 2015)

Wholly shit Bob, hope you get through this setback and feeling better quick, cheers.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2015)

Hope they let u out soon buddy! Sending you healing thoughts Bob.


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2015)

The Ghost clone is looking more like Cherry Pie!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2015)

Tnx again everyone.
they released me last night, I'm gonna spend a few days at my X's
house & hopefully get some energy back. I really fucked up not calling 911
right away, did a lot of heart damage that can't be repaired.
they put a stent in, gave me a bag full of med's to take daily.
I really appreciate all of your kind words and thoughts.

Tnx to you all,
peace bob


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2015)

Welcome home! Can you smoke?


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2015)

Good to hear that you are improved. 

Sorry to hear about the damage....work with the team 
to get the most out of what it left. (crap!)

Take care!

JD


----------



## yktind (May 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx again everyone.
> they released me last night, I'm gonna spend a few days at my X's
> house & hopefully get some energy back. I really fucked up not calling 911
> right away, did a lot of heart damage that can't be repaired.
> ...


Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx again everyone.
> they released me last night, I'm gonna spend a few days at my X's
> house & hopefully get some energy back. I really fucked up not calling 911
> right away, did a lot of heart damage that can't be repaired.
> ...


Let me get these CBD plants run bro and I'll make you some caps. We may no be able to repair it but we sure as fuck can strengthen it.

I got yea bro. Glad to hear you're alive. We live and learn from our mistakes. Yea know cannabis is a reason you're alive, without it the heart attack would of killed yea. I had one when I OD on meth that I was out for 3 minutes and when I came to I couldn't walk,talk nothing but thankfully I had been smoking pot at the same time. I owe my life to this plant.

Sorry for rambling bro. Just wanted to share. 

Take care and get to feeling better.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Welcome home! Can you smoke?


They suggested I discuss it with cardiologist next week, worried about lowering blood pressure.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2015)

Roll with it baby!

We are all pulling for you!

P.S. That first photo was f'ing scary.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2015)

Edibles and caps right now bro. You could probably gape if there wasn't much of a pull but I'd see if anyone out by yea has some caps or edibles. I believe @SomeGuy used to make them. Wish I could help out now.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Well looks like my current grow may suffer this round also.
> I had a massive heart attack Sunday afternnon.
> I am now hanging in the ICU for a few days.
> tty when I'm feeling a bit better..View attachment 3422547
> ...


damn bro I hope ur ok I was wondering where my bud was at, wishing u a speedy recovery bro get well soon


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

hey if u need anything let me know I would be glad to help anyway I can, hope u feel better


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Edibles and caps right now bro. You could probably gape if there wasn't much of a pull but I'd see if anyone out by yea has some caps or edibles. I believe @SomeGuy used to make them. Wish I could help out now.


I made some hash caps Sun morning, probably the reason I didn't call 911 right away. As I was filling the caps I ate 4 and 1 1/2 hrs later, boom heart attack !
I was hoping it was a major anxiety attack from the caps. 
that was Sunday about 2 pm , I didn't get to hospital until Monday morning about 
7 am . Now i'v done some stupid things in my life, but this maybe at the top, not calling 911 right away.
The first two doctors I saw said I shouldn't have survived waiting that long.
that's scary shit. 
tnx to everyone here for the support, a lot of great people here, I do appreciate it . 
Life part deux.......


Tnx all,
peace bob...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 22, 2015)

Take care Bob. You are not the only one that puts off the dr. :-/ your human so don't beat yourself up at all. Your alive, and will get well. Be good to yourself. I think you know if you need anything you just say the word. 

Happy thoughts Man! Its a beautiful day and I'm glad ur still around to see it. 


Oh. I totally believe you on thinking anxiety. I wouldn't have thought that before last Friday... I thought I was having a stroke during my first panic attack...


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I made some hash caps Sun morning, probably the reason I didn't call 911 right away. As I was filling the caps I ate 4 and 1 1/2 hrs later, boom heart attack !
> I was hoping it was a major anxiety attack from the caps.
> that was Sunday about 2 pm , I didn't get to hospital until Monday morning about
> 7 am . Now i'v done some stupid things in my life, but this maybe at the top, not calling 911 right away.
> ...


Never a failure always a lesson. Good to hear you are out and about again. Get lots of rest.
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

glad you are ok bob..


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Life part deux......


Awww.....YES!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2015)

My sister went over to my place to pick up a few things for me, while there, she decided to "help" with the plants and see if she could save them for me. She took the male out of the back room tent and carried through the house to water it, then thought it was "lonley", so she put it in the main tent so it would have company
lol, all I could say was thank you for helping out


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> My sister went over to my place to pick up a few things for me, while there, she decided to "help" with the plants and see if she could save them for me. She took the male out of the back room tent and carried through the house to water it, then thought it was "lonley", so she put it in the main tent so it would have company
> lol, all I could say was thank you for helping out


  Lol women always thinking men need company when we only want a woman's company when we want sex  well at least she did hook him up with some beautiful ladies .

She should've known you had him separated for a reason. I love my Mrs and sisters to death but on some things they don't use commen sense. Hope your feeling better bro


----------



## Joedank (May 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> My sister went over to my place to pick up a few things for me, while there, she decided to "help" with the plants and see if she could save them for me. She took the male out of the back room tent and carried through the house to water it, then thought it was "lonley", so she put it in the main tent so it would have company
> lol, all I could say was thank you for helping out


oh man ! thats the worst... heart was in the right place though...hope it was not flowering too hard lol...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2015)

25 ladies , Day 26....she's got timing


----------



## shishkaboy (May 26, 2015)

ROFL


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2015)

I guess you are starting a seed company!


----------



## Joedank (May 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 25 ladies , Day 26....she's got timing


i will be a tester?? do we gotta pay to play like greenpoint??


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2015)

I'll take 4 packs of (Oops!!!) & 2 packs of ("DAMN" but thanks!!!)


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll take 4 packs of (Oops!!!) & 2 packs of ("DAMN" but thanks!!!)


LOL, that nails it. Make Lemonade!

It is good to have problems. :0)

JD


----------



## yktind (May 26, 2015)

So are we starting a waiting list? 

Fate Seeds Co.


----------



## yktind (May 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll take 4 packs of (Oops!!!) & 2 packs of ("DAMN" but thanks!!!)


Make sure to FIM the Oops, haha


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2015)

*FATE SEEDS CO.
*
"Fate doesn't ask you what you want,fate knows what's best,even if you don't "


----------



## Mr.Head (May 26, 2015)

yktind said:


> So are we starting a waiting list?
> 
> Fate Seeds Co.


I want on.


genuity said:


> *FATE SEEDS CO.
> *
> "Fate doesn't ask you what you want,fate knows what's best,even if you don't "


lol that's a good line.


----------



## yktind (May 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> *FATE SEEDS CO.
> *
> "Fate doesn't ask you what you want,fate knows what's best,even if you don't "




Customer: I'd like to order seed number xyz.
Sales: You'll get what we give you... Bitch.
Sales: "Fate doesn't ask you what you want,fate knows what's best,even if you don't "


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2015)

Don't Ask
Don't Tell

Fate is what it is....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

Oh shit I gotta get down with it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

yktind said:


> Customer: I'd like to order seed number xyz.
> Sales: You'll get what we give you... Bitch.
> Sales: "Fate doesn't ask you what you want,fate knows what's best,even if you don't "


Killed it!!!


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

lol to funny.


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

that sucka bob. At the same time that's too funny. You'll have a bunch of strains to play with in the future.

Mo loses a tester lol. Time to follow tga's business model. Have multiple breeders under one seed company


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2015)

Maku Dirt #1 x Maku:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2015)

finally home, gonna have to trash everything and start over, no light or water for almost two weeks.
though my sister did take one plant, the Blue Moonshine from @Dr.D81 , and watered it and tossed it in the bathroom sink 
its still kicking, not sure if it got dusted, no signs. everything else looks, if nothing else waay stressed & almost dead, 
I had Ace of Spades, Elephant Stomper, & some Bigworm6969 gear on a couple seed mats that cooked.
Oh well, good to be alive to start over.

thank all of ya again for the kind wishes

bob


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2015)

Just put some beans to soak:

Globular cluster .....genuity
Dog Treats..... genuity

Elephant stomper.... hazeman
Bubba widow....hazeman 

LA con x chocolate rain.....bob
fireballs x blue moonshine...bob

Gonna go soil & teas this time 

Had a build a soil delivery & new ushio bulbs waiting for me when I got home


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Just put some beans to soak:
> 
> Globular cluster .....genuity
> Dog Treats..... genuity
> ...


Fuck yea bro! I went to the build a soil warehouse this week! 

Let me know if yea have any questions.


----------



## Joedank (May 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yea bro! I went to the build a soil warehouse this week!
> 
> Let me know if yea have any questions.


wow you were 30minutes from me funny


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Just put some beans to soak:
> 
> Globular cluster .....genuity
> Dog Treats..... genuity
> ...


Man that is great! Sucks you lost some but there is plenty of dank in your future


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow you were 30minutes from me funny


Lol bro I've been all over this state this week!


----------



## papapayne (May 28, 2015)

sucks BB, but sounds like you are going to have some dank again soon enough


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2015)

Laaazy Saturday


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2015)

Agreed. Layed down for a bit... First time I've chilled like that during the day in a while. Wife is making summer rolls and I'm grilling chicken. Took a cap earlier but thinking I'm gonna makes some green suger cookies. 

Puffing on skunk#1. So grapefruit.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2015)

Sounds like you know how to do it.
grilling & chilling
Enjoy SG


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2015)

Yummy green sugar cookies. Cooling and will be ready for cream cheese frosting soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2015)

Those look good SG, I could use one about now, no smoke or edibles in two weeks now


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> View attachment 3430643


Yummy bro!


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2015)

nom nom nom!!!


----------



## hyroot (May 31, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> View attachment 3430643



that pic made me laugh


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2015)

recommended not to smoke or eat edibles just yet
so Im gonna juice it


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2015)

no water, feed, or lights for two weeks and bouncing back, not the best or biggest, but alive.. 
Blue Moonshine from @Dr.D81


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey, the BM lives on...I think that that came from Jojo...

So, edibles no, moldy banana slices yes. Hmmmm....
(I am sure that it is just the optics ;0)

Just keep on keepin' on!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> no water, feed, or lights for two weeks and bouncing back, not the best or biggest, but alive..View attachment 3436624
> Blue Moonshine from @Dr.D81


Looks good buddy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Hey, the BM lives on...I think that that came from Jojo...
> 
> So, edibles no, moldy banana slices yes. Hmmmm....
> (I am sure that it is just the optics ;0)
> ...


It did and I tried to call him the other day. I hope he is alright, but yea I put many miles on the clone there last year


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cherry Pie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Cherry Pie bro. Looks like she's loving the good old sun. Trying to get my hands on her but just like most women she's being stubborn keeping away from me lol. Always killer to see your outdoor plants. Me day I'll have that luxury to have them all over my backyard like that


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Hey, the BM lives on...I think that that came from Jojo...
> 
> So, edibles no, moldy banana slices yes. Hmmmm....
> (I am sure that it is just the optics ;0)
> ...


Frozen banana, ice crystals exrra


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

I loved frozen bananas as a kid! How was the juice?

Transplanted the purple haze:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I loved frozen bananas as a kid! How was the juice?
> 
> Transplanted the purple haze:
> 
> ...


Garden looks great as always Mo.
could be placebo effect, but I was way relaxed a couple of hours in. I used C99, taste 
better in joint form than smoothie form, also added too much ginger
that over powered everything but the weed taste


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lovely Cherry Pie bro. Looks like she's loving the good old sun. Trying to get my hands on her but just like most women she's being stubborn keeping away from me lol. Always killer to see your outdoor plants. Me day I'll have that luxury to have them all over my backyard like that


Shit is done and done now


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> recommended not to smoke or eat edibles just yetView attachment 3436620
> so Im gonna juice it


I'm curious to see how you feel after a week or so of juicing. Supposed to be huge health benefits even if you don't get stoned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

keep your eyes open........
seems to be Fairy drops goin on..

s33ds last week..

Super Purple (purple voodoo x superstitious )
Super Qrazy (Qrazytrain x superstitous )
Prime Crystle (crystal Blue x Optimus Prime )
Blue Kimbo (kimbo kush x 97 blue moonshinex purple northern lights#5 ) 

Found a box of clones on the doorstep...
 
So Cal Master kush
Swampwreck
Heri Surfer
GSC forum cut
Cherry Puff
Jurple
Tahoe OG

and the s33ds I popped a couple of weeks ago are just starting..

Globular Cluster
Dog Treats
Elephant Stomper
Bubbas Widow
Blue Ballz( Fireballs x Blue Moonshine )
Chaka Khan ( Choclate Rain x La Con )

Thanks to all the great mofo's i'v met on here.. 
the help & drops are *appreciated* !!


 bob


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice!

I put the Cherry Pie in the ground last night:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dang those are some awfully nice fairys 

Hope things pick up for yea man! Glad to help out! Now take care of yourself!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice!
> 
> I put the Cherry Pie in the ground last night:
> 
> ...


Nice roots Mo.
I still have a little bit of CP left, not smoking yet so it's going for a long cure 
is it gonna be sensi or are ya gonna cross it ?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

The Paki Male is dusting the yard so we will see what happens. I actually gave her a few swats with the Paki male the other day so I am pretty sure that it will be Paki Pie


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

This eating "healthy" thing is ok, but soy bacon, or turkey bacon IS NOT BACON!!!
Tofurky also leaves a little to be desired, I guess I'll get used to it, but carnitas, al pastor,bacon,
An in & out 4 x 4 with grilled bun & onions......come on !
gonna make another kale,spinach ,beet greens, flaxseed , banana , pear, & cannabis smoothie,
1/4oz cannabis per smoothie, wonder what Jamba juice would charge ?

 or  Humm mm !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

Paki pie ! 
He'll yea, sounds good


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

Bob's Bitchen Kitchen . . . . .NNNN . . . .ICE


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Bob's Bitchen Kitchen . . . . .NNNN . . . .ICE


Always loved to cook, just never did healthy, more of the Paula Deen meets Bobby flay style.
butter & bacon fat = taste


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

This place has some nice stuff:

http://gardein.com/

I have also been getting some Japanese fake meat from Mothers that is amazing.

Morningstar fake bacon (fakon) is pretty good. 

Try adding olive oil to your food to get that nice greasy richness. I use it on toast instead of butter.


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

Good man . . . .fyi . . . . I was a 230 pound lay about 6 months ago . . . . . . I changed my diet to fruit, veggies but more importantly, I cut out Dairy!!! I'm a full of life 190 pounder now, or there abouts . . . .

Not bad for 6ft2in in 6 months, absolutely no working out what so ever, just changed what I ate . . . . . no more mid morning crash outs either!!!!




1lb of Strawberries = 40 minutes to assimilate (ota)
1lb Steak = 72hrs to assimilate (ota) . . . . .and very little biology in Cow meat!

Errrrrrrrmmmmmm Strawberries please 

Just like our plants, we need to feed our guts/soil if we have no biology breaking down what we eat, we get put into a body induced coma (after dinner nap), so we can assimilate the shit we put in our bodies . . . . . .





BobBitchen said:


> Always loved to cook, just never did healthy, more of the Paula Deen meets Bobby flay style.
> butter & bacon fat = taste


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

fakon . . . . . . .pmpl . . . . .


Just fuckin brilliant!!! ah ha . . . . ah ha ha ha haaaaaaa


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Good man . . . .fyi . . . . I was a 230 pound lay about 6 months ago . . . . . . I changed my diet to fruit, veggies but more importantly, I cut out Dairy!!! I'm a full of life 190 pounder now, or there abouts . . . .
> 
> Not bad for 6ft2in in 6 months, absolutely no working out what so ever, just changed what I ate . . . . . no more mid morning crash outs either!!!!
> 
> ...


 but Im not really _*that*_ busy for the next 72 hrs......


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

_

Oh GF . . . .yr kidding . . . .. that's your plate right now?????
What the fuck is that shell doing on yr dinner table bud?




BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3438381 but Im not really _*that*_ busy for the next 72 hrs......


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

SAYING THAT . . . . if you have a heavy fresh veg n fruit diet, I mean from the farmers market not store shelves . . . .then the biology in your gut from your diet, will tackle the occasional treat like that MF within hours . . . . providing you eat your fresh fruit desert first!!! lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> _
> 
> Oh GF . . . .yr kidding . . . .. that's your plate right now?????
> What the fuck is that shell doing on yr dinner table bud?


goggle image..lol

broiled salmon, brown rice,zucchini carrots, & broccoli on the plate tonight...but I'll be dreamin' of that steak I hope tonight


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

HA! fuck me the universe works in mysterious ways . . . . .

I was just thinking how I could misbehave right now with my diet . . . . .

tap tap on m window . . . . .THE most gorgeous girl, that tokes, that lives down the block is at my door with a cake she baked for me . . . . . well worth the bag I gave her, especially as I got quite a hot kiss to the neck for the bag . . . . .

Yeah but babe, thought you brought cake round for a bit of bud . . . .wotcha sayin . . . . .

Here it is . . . . . she's shy . . . . . .







Nnnnnnnice!!!!!


~_


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

__

FFFFFFFFFUCK THE DIET!!








She's got a much smaller trap than me . . . . .got a face full of cream though . . . . . oh come on!!!!! from the cake!!!!! lol

#_#


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

Cooorrrrrrrrrrrrr . .. .do you actually know Nadia G ???? lol




BobBitchen said:


> goggle image..lol
> 
> broiled salmon, brown rice,zucchini carrots, & broccoli on the plate tonight...but I'll be dreamin' of that steak I hope tonight


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

_


Oh the irony . . . . the first person that liked this post goes by the name of Mr.Head . . . . . .love it!!!! lol

@Mr.Head 




Semper.Fi said:


> __
> 
> FFFFFFFFFUCK THE DIET!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Glade you got some new genetics going. What big worm seeds did you get? I have some my self


----------



## Joedank (Jun 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> keep your eyes open........
> seems to be Fairy drops goin on..
> 
> s33ds last week..
> ...


the words FUCK YEA come to mind .... when i saw that post my brother  quite the harem...
i


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Glade you got some new genetics going. What big worm seeds did you get? I have some my self


Super Purple (purple voodoo x superstitious )
Super Qrazy (Qrazytrain x superstitous )
Prime Crystle (crystal Blue x Optimus Prime )
Blue Kimbo (kimbo kush x 97 blue moonshinex purple northern lights#5 ) 

Yeea....


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2015)

"An in & out 4 x 4 with grilled bun & onions......come on !"

I almost cried when I read that. Most fucked up.

I am reminded of where the Captain tells Private Ryan to
use context to remember his brothers....it all came home. 

LOL, fuck.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Super Purple (purple voodoo x superstitious )
> Super Qrazy (Qrazytrain x superstitous )
> Prime Crystle (crystal Blue x Optimus Prime )
> Blue Kimbo (kimbo kush x 97 blue moonshinex purple northern lights#5 )
> ...


I have the same ones but the last one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2015)

The next round..


Lunch ?


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2015)

Is that stuff real?

Babies looking gorgeous


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2015)

Yea it's real..



HOME

EDIBLE INSECTS
INSECT FLOUR
CANNED BUGS
BUG CANDY
BULK INSECTS
UNIQUE EDIBLES
INFUSIONS
LATEST NEWS

*Large Earthworm Jerky*

HOME
LARGE EARTHWORM JERKY
Product Code: LEEJ2014
Availability: In Stock
 DARK CHOCOLATE GRASSHOPPERS 25 PRESERVED SCORPIONS


$4.50





SEND TO A FRIEND
Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on printMore Sharing Services5

DESCRIPTIONVIDEOREVIEWS (1)
Edible Earthworm Jerky

Our food grade earthworms are raised on commercial farms, they are fed on a diet of vegetable scraps. No preservatives, artificial colors or flavours have been added.

Earthworm jerky can be used in a number of ways, for example they can be milled into a powder and then added to any food to increase the protein content. They can be seasoned and barbequed briefly over high heat and then eaten as jerky. Alternatively you can eat as is however it can be a little tough and chewy.

Whilst every care has been taken during the manufacturing process to remove all earth from the worms, some small particles of earth may still remain. This is completely harmless.

Nutritional data.

Protein: 65.8%
Fat:8.7%
Calcium:0.4%
Phosphorous:0.9%
Fiber:0.7%
Carbohydrate:7.6%
Ash:6.3%

2 year shelf life

Ingredients; 100% large dried earthworm (Pheretima Sp) 10g

Makes my out water..lol


----------



## yktind (Jun 22, 2015)

What in the hell? Is that people or plant food  ? haha

Edit: Looks pretty healthy actually. Have you tried any yet?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 22, 2015)

That's some weird sounding stuff lol

Looking great Bob.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 22, 2015)

wow i thought how to eat fried worms was a weird book ....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow i thought how to eat fried worms was a weird book ....


This is the website: 
http://www.thailandunique.com
Got a lot o tasty items


----------



## Javadog (Jun 22, 2015)

Oooh yeeaaah.....

Good to see you rocking it Bob!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good bob! Hope all is well. Thanks for the father days wishes. Been busy so haven't been on much. Hope all is well brotha!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> This is the website:
> http://www.thailandunique.com
> Got a lot o tasty items



Hope your doing well buddy. Stick to a primarily plant based diet. Ive been working on myself tons too. Looking forward to seeing you when I host a get together at our new house! Escrow is in full force. We should be moved in by the end of next month.  

Fires are killing my asthma (and me). :-/


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hope your doing well buddy. Stick to a primarily plant based diet. Ive been working on myself tons too. Looking forward to seeing you when I host a get together at our new house! Escrow is in full force. We should be moved in by the end of next month.
> 
> Fires are killing my asthma (and me). :-/


Congrats on the house,
Sorry to here about the mites, I found a small bit of em one one of the survivors I still have, been spraying every three days. Thought about ya when I saw the fire start last week, must be right above ya, the smoke looks rediculous !
I think the heart attack has kicked started me to a more healthy diet & exercise program, in the winter I was skiing 3-5 days a week, but the summer I was depressed I wasn't skiing and just rode the recliner all day, I'm out riding my bike twice a day now.
but the heart scare didn't knock the stupid out of me, against dr's suggestion, I started using the hash caps I had made the day of the attack, last tues ate 1, no prob, so wed. I ate two, a couple hours in, I got dizzy, headed to the bedroom, woke up on my forehead & knees on the floor, passed out cold, I guess it dropped my bp way down, scared the crap outa me, thought maybe I had another heart attack. So I'mon the weed wagon again for awhile.
back to my Tofurky sandwich now...


Peace all


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2015)

you would probably do better vaping a little bit than taking it orally bob. doesnt drop the bp as much. oral ingestion of cannibis is very strong medicine. I feel better when the bp drops but mine has been a little high. Starting to even out little bit by little bit though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2015)

La Con x Chocolate Rain



 
Fireballs x Blue Moonshine

They are at day 54, though they both went two weeks with no water or light while I was in the hospital last month, Im surprised they have done this well.
I dropped more s33ds of each & am planning on treating em a bit better this time..


peace bob


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2015)

Let's see the clones! 

Oh and you need CBD not THC. If you're gonna ingest THC you need the CBD to help.

As soon as my tora bora is done I'll make you some stuff bro!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Let's see the clones!
> 
> Oh and you need CBD not THC. If you're gonna ingest THC you need the CBD to help.
> 
> As soon as my tora bora is done I'll make you some stuff bro!



Id like to try the high CBD caps, 

the clones had a rough ride also but are finally starting to root, all accept the GSC
 

seedlings are looking nice though

 
fireballs x blue moonshine
la con x choc rain
globular cluster
dog treats
elephant stomper
bubba's widow


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Id like to try the high CBD caps,
> 
> the clones had a rough ride also but are finally starting to root, all accept the GSC
> View attachment 3447306
> ...


You got it. As soon as I've got some you are more then welcome to them!


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 25, 2015)

TWO WEEKS . . . . .WTF YO?????

Now that's resilience for you!!!




BobBitchen said:


> La Con x Chocolate Rain
> 
> Fireballs x Blue Moonshine
> 
> ...




~_


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 25, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> TWO WEEKS . . . . .WTF YO?????
> 
> Now that's resilience for you!!!
> 
> ...


You ain't lying bro just shows how strong the cannabis plant is. I'd like to have those strains around myself just on the strength of that  *hint cough hmmm lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2015)

sorry to hear about your ill health bob, i hope you can get back fighting fit asap.

plants are all looking great, keep up the good work man.


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 25, 2015)

I meant Bob . . . . . in hospital . . . .lol . . .good ol soldier 




Semper.Fi said:


> TWO WEEKS . . . . .WTF YO?????
> 
> Now that's resilience for you!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

hope everything is settling down for ya, and can get back into the swing of life quickly. the sw x bms looks lovely!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hope everything is settling down for ya, and can get back into the swing of life quickly. the sw x bms looks lovely!


Tnx papa 

It's fireballs x bms though
I do have swapwreck in the cloner now


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

oh lol, short term memory failing me again


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> oh lol, short term memory failing me again


And thanks for the well wishes.
Glad to see you & doc have hooked up, dudes awesome,you two should kill it together.
excited to watch.

 bob


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

Yea I have high hopes for that partnership I expect we're going to be killing it here in Oregonhopefully this season goes according to plan so that next season we can really get some epic shit going


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 25, 2015)

You got some bad ass strains I've never heard of fella . . . . .. top kudos . . . . . don't suppose there is a bank with some of those epic earth quaker beans is there? ahhh boooo clone only eh?? LoL



BobBitchen said:


> Tnx papa
> 
> It's fireballs x bms though
> I do have swapwreck in the cloner now



Portland's a lucky place @papapayne 



papapayne said:


> Yea I have high hopes for that partnership I expect we're going to be killing it here in Oregonhopefully this season goes according to plan so that next season we can really get some epic shit going




~_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> You got some bad ass strains I've never heard of fella . . . . .. top kudos . . . . . don't suppose there is a bank with some of those epic earth quaker beans is there? ahhh boooo clone only eh?? LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are further south in the valley than Portland


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry, the die hard Grimm Fan in me sneaked out 

I'm sure it finds its way into Portland sometimes . . . . .quality gets everywhere 



Dr.D81 said:


> We are further south in the valley than Portland



~_


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 27, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> You got some bad ass strains I've never heard of fella . . . . .. top kudos . . . . . don't suppose there is a bank with some of those epic earth quaker beans is there? ahhh boooo clone only eh?? LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro,
those strains listed, a couple I crossed, the next two were gifted, & the last two are Hazeman


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 27, 2015)

transplanted the little ones from cups to bags today.
Going soil & teas on these...

   


bob.......


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

glad ur feeling better bob hope u stay eating heathier I to need to strart I got high choelstral and doc keeps telling me to change my diet but im 270 all chessesteaks hahahaha I love me sum chessesteaks I work in philly everyday so u can imagine great food every where but bad for ya, well happy 4th braddah


----------



## papapayne (Jul 4, 2015)

omg i would literally kill for a real philly cheesesteak. Like, if its in a paper bag the grease makes the bag see thru. Cant get cheesesteaks like that here on the west coast.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

hahaha your right a lot of grease lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha your right a lot of grease lol


The closest I can get to real Philly cheesesteak is from Penn Station. That's the place I've always went to except for when I was in Philly.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

close enough


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Fourth Bobby B!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like I have some kind of bug infestation:



hehe



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2015)

I here they're good with cannabutter...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

Your a riot Mo! Big hugs for big plants. They all look purty. Looking forward to seeing that ph do its thing. 

Only a few more steps for us! So excited I tell you! Lol. I want to put a blue dream and hgk outside.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2015)

some more shots from the morning bike ride along the coast.
Also some pix of the old West Coast's anti-aircraft defenses 
at the old fort MacArthur


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome pics! Making me homesick. PV is full of tunnels 

PV was the first place I ever smoked out a VW Bus. When we got out I had a huge headrush and hit the lawn. I thought I was a lightweight and then I saw all of the older guys fall one by one as they filed out of the van.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2015)

My alarm clock.
The marine mammal rescue center
sea lion barks, fuckers are up early.....


----------



## yktind (Jul 7, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I here they're good with cannabutter...


I don't know why I have never thought about lobster with cannabutter. I'm starving now, haha


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2015)

@Mohican here is a much better view


----------



## yktind (Jul 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @Mohican here is a much better view


That's awesome is that with 1 of those quad copters?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2015)

yktind said:


> That's awesome is that with 1 of those quad copters?


I'm guessing it was, I didn't shoot it, just came across the video.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2015)

Loved the fort shots too....reminded me of seeing "1941".

Better and better Bob! :0)

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

went ahead and pulled the plants that went a couple weeks without water or light, they were a few crosses I did, fireballs x blue moonshine, chocolate rain x la con,
also a blue moonshine & a sw x og from Doc,& a sweet from Mo
I think all are going to hash bin.
I wanted to get what I have in veg flowering.
I need to move on from horrible last few grows,    
a few pix....


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

i see some very smokeable buds there bob, don't be so modest!, i'd at least keep the tops if you are going to hash it.

i know you aren't 100% happy with them but would you say there were any that stood out? FBxBM caught my eye judging by name alone, what is the second bud shot? looks very frosty.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2015)

Agree with @ghb, looks like some fine smoke hanging there. Have you seen or smoked some of the street weed out there?


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2015)

yea man, those tops certainly look worthy of smoking!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2015)

I been thoroughly enjoying the BMS crosses I have gotten from dr.d81,


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

One of the plants I chopped this morning was a bms from a clone I got from doc from his visit last year.
I am gonna try smoke from all that I chopped, just don't have high hopes for em.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

How was the garden store?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice selectionary & prices.Dude was very helpful too, I Picked up some ewc & kelp meal, then went to my hydro store for some mykos.
I'm gonna do some transplanting tonight.
I think I'm gonna mom out a couple of cherry puffs & a couple of jurple for future runs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> i see some very smokeable buds there bob, don't be so modest!, i'd at least keep the tops if you are going to hash it.
> 
> i know you aren't 100% happy with them but would you say there were any that stood out? FBxBM caught my eye judging by name alone, what is the second bud shot? looks very frosty.


Not sure about the 2nd shot, either the fb x bms or chocolate rain x la con


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

into flower under MH until stretch & sex, then to HPS


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, those *look* tasty....it is like that Japanese word for
the sound of a bright flash of light. "The appearance of stink".

Heh heh heh

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

Hope you're right JD, guess I'm just obsessing about the two weeks of potential lost, lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got out of the hospital last night, went in a couple of days ago with chest tightness and lft arm pain, 
(I also passed out a couple of weeks ago),
blood work showed enzymes out of norm, so they wanted to do another angiography, while waiting for heart team to arrive, one of the ER nurse's dosed to high on pain & blood thinners, my bp & heart rate tanked, I really thought I was a gonna die, chest pain was unbelievable , they got me stable, did the angiography , and found no reason for the pain, this was a different hospita, as I was at my daughters running errands with her, released me and told me to follow up with regular cardiologist. Still hurts while breathing , sucks not knowing what the problem was.
medical update over..lol..back to growin weed 

Bob


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Just got out of the hospital last night, went in a couple of days ago with chest tightness and lft arm pain,
> (I also passed out a couple of weeks ago),
> blood work showed enzymes out of norm, so they wanted to do another angiography, while waiting for heart team to arrive, one of the ER nurse's dosed to high on pain & blood thinners, my bp & heart rate tanked, I really thought I was a gonna die, chest pain was unbelievable , they got me stable, did the angiography , and found no reason for the pain, this was a different hospita, as I was at my daughters running errands with her, released me and told me to follow up with regular cardiologist. Still hurts while breathing , sucks not knowing what the problem was.
> medical update over..lol..back to growin weed
> ...


Damn Bob, sounded like you were on the mend recently. Hopefully it was some sort of reaction to something you ate or the like. The worst is not knowing what triggered it. Be well, spending more time in the garden can't hurt!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 17, 2015)

Damn bro I know you was scared when you felt that. Its crazy how treatment for one hospital to the next can be so different. I hate the hospital but I'm glad they were able to stabilize you after they're fuck up. Get well bro I'm praying for you


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Just got out of the hospital last night, went in a couple of days ago with chest tightness and lft arm pain,
> (I also passed out a couple of weeks ago),
> blood work showed enzymes out of norm, so they wanted to do another angiography, while waiting for heart team to arrive, one of the ER nurse's dosed to high on pain & blood thinners, my bp & heart rate tanked, I really thought I was a gonna die, chest pain was unbelievable , they got me stable, did the angiography , and found no reason for the pain, this was a different hospita, as I was at my daughters running errands with her, released me and told me to follow up with regular cardiologist. Still hurts while breathing , sucks not knowing what the problem was.
> medical update over..lol..back to growin weed
> ...


Bob! Take care man. Holy cow. Hope you can see ur regular guy and figure it out. No weed smoking? I know it drops bp.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

You are always welcome to come hang in my garden too!

Breathing exercises help with my angina.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2015)

You got to hang in there...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 17, 2015)

Get well Bob. 

Sending happy thoughts and get well wishes your way brother.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 17, 2015)

dang bob,

Hope everything settles down. healthy vibes man, hope everything is alright and you recover quickly,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2015)

Good Vibes Bro. Sorry to hear about the new issues....suss them
out with the Docs. They know what they are doing....for the most part. :0)

Good luck!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear bout more troubles again bob! Tora boras getting closer to being done and then I can make you some caps or some edibles or something. 

Sending positive vibes brotha!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's Tora bora a week ago....
 
@genuity


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey giggles,
I'm staying away from the caps for awhile, I made a bunch the day I had the attack, 
I also ate one the day I passed out after the attack, I'm gonna miss em but I'm gonna stick to smokin
and v aping for awhile.
the tora bora looks great, your shit always looks healthy.
the clones have finally come around, gonna transplant this week sometime
I'll get some pix soon


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey giggles,
> I'm staying away from the caps for awhile, I made a bunch the day I had the attack,
> I also ate one the day I passed out after the attack, I'm gonna miss em but I'm gonna stick to smokin
> and v aping for awhile.
> ...


Need that CBD bro  lol. But I'll make ya some ice wax or something good with it to see if it offers any relief. Wish I could share the cut but I'd have to do some asking around first, but damn it I sure can share the hell out of the product from it 

I've got a couple other CBD cuts I need to get into flower so I can see what they are all about but you are more then welcome to any flower, wax, edibles whatever I make from it bro.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

bob wow thats such a bummer . have they forced a stint into you?
i am praying for ya bro . go to mohicans an do some breathing excercises if you can . sounds cool . i have been having dizzy spells and chest pains after long climbs on the bike . kinda scaring me now . 
hope you can keep active doing things . that seems to help the most or so my pop's tells it...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

Yea, stent in lft main. I need to up my exercise program in the summer.
depression when not skiing, lazy, & stubbornness doesn't help ..lol


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

get yourself walking regularly and checking out them beach asses 
gotta do quality control out there . and if you need a laugh let the fatties know spandex is a privelage not a right j/k...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, stent in lft main. I need to up my exercise program in the summer.
> depression when not skiing, lazy, & stubbornness doesn't help ..lol


Dude. Im glad your here though. You need to be too man! get out there like Joedank says and watch some ass while you walk. LOL. Just dont get too revved up man.  Hope you are taking care of you. Maybe I can get you and mo out for a visit when my house some day closes.. LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dude. Im glad your here though. You need to be too man! get out there like Joedank says and watch some ass while you walk. LOL. Just dont get too revved up man.  Hope you are taking care of you. Maybe I can get you and mo out for a visit when my house some day closes.. LOL


That would be nice, I enjoy chilling with you and Mo.
I know what I need to do, I just don't understand why I can't get motivated


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> That would be nice, I enjoy chilling with you and Mo.
> I know what I need to do, I just don't understand why I can't get motivated



my dad had this for a while after his stroke. may be some genuine temporary depression associated with having the heart attach man. We had to get my dad off of them after a short time because he was sleeping too much but it did seem to do the trick. He has been a ton better lately... It has been since Nov though. 

Just thinking that may be what is killing your motivation. Plus without high doses of cannibis to keep the pain at bay more I am sure it doesn't help.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

You would think a heart attack (lft main, "widow maker" ! ) would be motivation enough, and then a second scare last week, I'm a bit overwhelmed I think.. And stupid !


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey bob have you ever tried RSO? It's helped many others I know and I'm just wondering if you've given it any thought?

Nonetheless glad you're still kickin and so are your girls. Bad luck should be out of the way and now onto a brighter future!

At least you can still vape


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

his problem with any edible is the drop in BP. Cannabis, even high cbd cannabis will drop BP. In someone sensitive enough or who has recently experienced cardiac arrest this could cause a cascade of problems. Most notable BP drop is when it is eaten. Vaping some High CBD oil may be a good way to medicate around that. Smoking or Vaping does decrease BP but not anywhere near as much as the ingestion does. I have been able to use rso and its great. But it also helps bring down my high BP.. LOL Which has gotten alot better since losing weight.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

When I eat the sativa oil my heart feels like it is going to beat out of my chest! Good to know that some strains will drop my BP. Must be why I was always so mellow when I was medicating regularly.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> When I eat the sativa oil my heart feels like it is going to beat out of my chest! Good to know that some strains will drop my BP. Must be why I was always so mellow when I was medicating regularly.


That is part of the reason actually! I have noticed I am able to relax more when high after losing weight and dropping my BP that way. Its cool really. less fat has made my medication more effective. win win. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

I still have like 30-40 more I want off though


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

I need to drop 60. I am going to go do some sit ups right now!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> his problem with any edible is the drop in BP. Cannabis, even high cbd cannabis will drop BP. In someone sensitive enough or who has recently experienced cardiac arrest this could cause a cascade of problems. Most notable BP drop is when it is eaten. Vaping some High CBD oil may be a good way to medicate around that. Smoking or Vaping does decrease BP but not anywhere near as much as the ingestion does. I have been able to use rso and its great. But it also helps bring down my high BP.. LOL Which has gotten alot better since losing weight.


Perfect! Thanks for letting me know that! I think I will be making some CBD wax for mr bob. 

And yes RSO is just a great thing to take everyday even if you don't have any symptoms of anything.

Better to be over prepared than underprepared my grandma would always say


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

I was filling caps the day of my first attack, I ate 4 while I was filling them , I don't know why I didn't try one and go from there.
then my back was really bothering me a few weeks ago, so I ate 1 cap, got dizzy and passed out on my way to bedroom to lay down.
I dont know if they were the cause, but edibles scare me now a bit because of the BP lowering.
Gonna take it slow from now on, maybe when I build up strength & tolerance.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

I like to do it it for a period of 14-28 days at a time in gradual increments. Thats when possible. I also enjoy using infused coconut oil regularly. Its all good. more cannibinoids does a body good. (think wheaties commercial.. LOL) Or "Mikey likes it"


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I like to do it it for a period of 14-28 days at a time in gradual increments. Thats when possible. I also enjoy using infused coconut oil regularly. Its all good. more cannibinoids does a body good. (think wheaties commercial.. LOL) Or "Mikey likes it"


I've got 2 jars of infused coco oil in the fridge and I've been trying to decide what to make. 

We do have an endocannaboid for a good reason  

I don't want legalization as the big wigs will take over, I want it treated as any other plant. Even a reschedule would still not allow us home growers to grow it. I hope someday it's like that. 

Sorry rambling again, hash must be working lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

Clone cab...

 

a couple of cherry puff's, a jurple, & a so cal master kush from cups into 1g plastic , then to 3 or 5 g bags for mom's to be.

still have another scmk, heri surfer, swampwreck, tahoe og, and another jurlpe in cups ready to fill in the flower tent after pulling
whatever males I get from what i am flowering now.
tnx @giggles26


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

tnx for the link @Mohican ....https://www.rollitup.org/t/soil-food-web-gardening-with-compost-teas.427826/....only a few pages in, lots of info,
gotta get my attention span rev'ed


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

The vermicompost thread is fun too:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/vermicomposters-unite-official-worm-farmers-thread.637587/



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

I wish I had space to do my own compost/worm bin...such is beach living


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

If ya want some help with the screen room (or whatever ) let me know.
Im just sittin here watching plants veg...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey bob you'll want to top Jurple and the Heri Surfer to maximize their full potential, the Cherry Puff has a nice tree structure already and produces some nice big golfball nugs, you can top her as well and she will give you a bush of golf ball nugs covered in frost. She stretches out like crazy in flower. You're gonna love that Heri Surfer, she's so vigorous and she can produce too bro. The SoCal is a slow veger but will make up for it in flower, she's a great Indica, don't top her as it will slow her down, just train her with some LST and other techniques if you'd like. I don't remember which swamp wreck I gave you, if it was #2 then that's the real tall one that turns all purple in the end, esp if temps are lower. She yields nicely too, not quite as frosty or as potent as the other one but I can always send you the other one. Her she is 2 weeks in, the #1 Swamp Wreck. 
 
If you have any questions about anything bro don't hesitate to ask. Glad to help ya out. Take care of yourself first and the plants will follow your good example 

Stay lifted brotha!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 22, 2015)

I know mo covered your questions. For aact which I don't do much anymore. I do basic teas. 

5 gal
3 tbsp molasses
A couple handfuls of worm castings and compost
1/4 cup kelp meal
Brew. 

If you build a good soil. A act's are not necessary. Just make sure 1/3 of your mix is castings / compost

I do corn seed sprout teas regularly though.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hey bob you'll want to top Jurple and the Heri Surfer to maximize their full potential, the Cherry Puff has a nice tree structure already and produces some nice big golfball nugs, you can top her as well and she will give you a bush of golf ball nugs covered in frost. She stretches out like crazy in flower. You're gonna love that Heri Surfer, she's so vigorous and she can produce too bro. The SoCal is a slow veger but will make up for it in flower, she's a great Indica, don't top her as it will slow her down, just train her with some LST and other techniques if you'd like. I don't remember which swamp wreck I gave you, if it was #2 then that's the real tall one that turns all purple in the end, esp if temps are lower. She yields nicely too, not quite as frosty or as potent as the other one but I can always send you the other one. Her she is 2 weeks in, the #1 Swamp Wreck.
> View attachment 3464041
> If you have any questions about anything bro don't hesitate to ask. Glad to help ya out. Take care of yourself first and the plants will follow your good example
> 
> Stay lifted brotha!


Keep an eye on that jurple. It hermied tough on me . I had to chop early. It's all going to hash.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Keep an eye on that jurple. It hermied tough on me . I had to chop early. It's all going to hash.


I've run it 2 times now and have abused the shit out of it and it's NEVER thrown nuts on me.

@FLkeys1 has it ever hermied on you?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> My sister went over to my place to pick up a few things for me, while there, she decided to "help" with the plants and see if she could save them for me. She took the male out of the back room tent and carried through the house to water it, then thought it was "lonley", so she put it in the main tent so it would have company
> lol, all I could say was thank you for helping out


 ^^may 26..



BMS x (Fireballs x BMS )


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^may 26..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464835
> BMS x (Fireballs x BMS )



Does your fireballs grow big or small buds?. The one I have is the bbq one mo got up north. It grows like gsc. Little hard buds.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've run it 2 times now and have abused the shit out of it and it's NEVER thrown nuts on me.
> 
> @FLkeys1 has it ever hermied on you?



I popped all the seeds. Got 1 female. 4 males. The female hermied towards the end.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Does your fireballs grow big or small buds?. The one I have is the bbq one mo got up north. It grows like gsc. Little hard buds.


I had two phenos, #1, purple, grew golf ball buds for me, #2, stacked nicely and produced very good,
the mom on these beans was the #2 
I think @angryblackman grew the one Mo has
I


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I had two phenos, #1, purple, grew golf ball buds for me, #2, stacked nicely and produced very good,
> the mom on these beans was the #2
> I think @angryblackman grew the one Mo has
> I



Its dank. But mine was the biggest plant in the room and the smallest yielder.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

@hyroot
FB #1 closest #2 behind
a few weeks before chop



both dank !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

My buds grew smaller. Barely larger than animal cookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

these were only in 1 gal pots & did well I think


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've run it 2 times now and have abused the shit out of it and it's NEVER thrown nuts on me.
> 
> @FLkeys1 has it ever hermied on you?


I have never had a problem with it but I have really only grown her outdoors. I have given cuts to friends and two of them had it hermi on them. They were growing it indoors and one cloned the thing to death and the other was growing in a tent with no AC and temps were in the mid 90's everyday. I think if you stress her badly she will hermi.
@giggles26


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

"stress em" has been my middle name the last few grows lol,
I'll keep an eye on them,
, tnx guys


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> these were only in 1 gal pots & did well I think



Mine was in a 10 gal lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh I've never run Jurple before huh? Or even flowered her out, hmm that's funny cause I'm pretty sure here's some Jurple pics for ya. Why don't you ask @FLkeys1 if I've ever run or, or how about @Mohican 
        
Oh hey what do you know here she is in flower again....
 
Yep I've never run Jurple before....


----------



## chewberto (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh we know you did Jurple, I'm talking about SoCal Master. You haven't even flowered her yet, but you're giving advice like you know. Master veg is not slow.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Haven't flowered her out huh? Interesting.....
 
I've heard from others as well as she's a slower vegger. Did I say it grew as slow as some OGKB or other strains? Nope sure didn't. How about you do what you asked of me. You leave me alone and I'll leave you alone. Seems pretty easy. Thanks and have a great day


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2015)

@hyroot I gave mo that Fireball cut. Here is a flower from it.  That was one of the mains on the short pheno. Nothing huge but not too small either. I would say I was in 15-20 gal. of fresh soil but in the ground.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> @hyroot I gave mo that Fireball cut. Here is a flower from it.  That was one of the mains on the short pheno. Nothing huge but not too small either. I would say I was in 15-20 gal. of fresh soil but in the ground.
> View attachment 3464952
> View attachment 3464957



Looks good. Mine didn't even get that big nor filled out. Poodle style buds . But it was indoor.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

@hyroot my Jurple was from a clone. I didn't look through seeds for that one. I'll have to get some pics of my current fireball. I think I found the keeper I've been looking for, a FAK leaning one again.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd like to have a different pheno. But I do have so many strains. If I dropped it I wouldn't miss it. It would be nice to have since the seeds of fb aren't available anymore.

I have
Pre 98 bubba
Dark side of the moon
Mint chocolate chip
White nightmare
Cherry pie
9lb hammer
Quantum kush
Locomotion
Nightmare cookies
Kobain kush
Adonis
Grape lime ricky
Mt Rainier
Tropical haze
Kona sunset
Evil intentions
Gorilla glue #4
Locktite

Recently dropped but in flower
Animal cookies
Marrionberry kush
L.a.con

And need to drop more lol

I still have 10 packs of seeds i picked up at cups that I haven't touched yet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

I think BB is working on more FB for their main menu ?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2015)

Fireball beans are coming via Breeders Boutique. I think they are shooting for later in the year.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Fuck yea spread those fireballs far and wide!!! 

I can't wait to see what @Joedank does with them!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yea spread those fireballs far and wide!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see what @Joedank does with them!


I was curious, so i went through my s33d stash, I still have 3 FB beans from Breeder's freebies, 
alot of FB x BMS
and a good amount of FB x GDP from doc.

need to run em all......


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I was curious, so i went through my s33d stash, I still have 3 FB beans from Breeder's freebies,
> alot of FB x BMS
> and a good amount of FB x GDP from doc.
> 
> need to run em all......


I've got the FB x GDP and some fireballs but not the FB x BMS


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got the FB x GDP and some fireballs but not the FB x BMS


We'll see if we can fix that .....


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't have any of those crosses..  Just sayin.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I don't have any of those crosses..  Just sayin.....


I think a lot of these problems can be fixed. Oh @BobBitchen @Joedank @genuity and to anyone else watching, here is my Fireball, reeks of lime and burnt rubber!
    
Day 29....


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I think a lot of these problems can be fixed. Oh @BobBitchen @Joedank @genuity and to anyone else watching, here is my Fireball, reeks of lime and burnt rubber!
> View attachment 3465064 View attachment 3465065 View attachment 3465066 View attachment 3465067
> Day 29....


That should be the "tall' pheno. I wasn't able to get a good smell off mine so I will take your description!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2015)

My Fireball is revegging:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

@BobBitchen here's the Tahoe....


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My Fireball is revegging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like they took forever to reveg this season! Gotta get the beans so I don't have to keep this one going.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is mine so far this season.  Thickening up nicely and will be my largest Fireball so far. I really want to see someone blow this thing up and go to 10-12ft! I will be lucky to clear 6'.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Here is mine so far this season.  Thickening up nicely and will be my largest Fireball so far. I really want to see someone blow this thing up and go to 10-12ft! I will be lucky to clear 6'.
> View attachment 3465536


Is this from seed or a clone from last year's cut ?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2015)

That was my mother plant from indoors as well as the mom for the BBQ cuts I passed out. I have taken a couple of cuts to keep her around as long as I can though.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

How about some GSC bagseed bagseed, or THUCTAU


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2015)

Still pissed about getting ripped 2 seasons ago of a 2ft main cola on my GSC bagseed from Jhod58vw. I will eventually get over it. Maybe not.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

I am still pissed that my triangle was gone when I got home. Damn animals rooting in the compost for worms. When I am here I just replant the plant when this happens.

Why did it need to be the triangle!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am still pissed that my triangle was gone when I got home. Damn animals rooting in the compost for worms. When I am here I just replant the plant when this happens.
> 
> Why did it need to be the triangle!!!


The real deal Triangle Kush? If so I would be hurt too that's one many people want their hands on including me lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am still pissed that my triangle was gone when I got home. Damn animals rooting in the compost for worms. When I am here I just replant the plant when this happens.
> 
> Why did it need to be the triangle!!!


That sucks Mo  hope you can acquire it again.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am still pissed that my triangle was gone when I got home. Damn animals rooting in the compost for worms. When I am here I just replant the plant when this happens.
> 
> Why did it need to be the triangle!!!


need to get the screen room rockin'


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2015)

A couple of months of not smoking has really lowered my tolerance, a couple of hits and im on my ass!
not complaining , jus sayin


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

I got it from backcrossing Scott's OG. I had a male I used on Rebar and BigK. I called the crosses 3Bar and 3K. I was just hoping it was a girl and I was going to get to see what she could do!

3Bar:




3K:




Rebar with Triangle Dad:




Triangle MIA:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> A couple of months of not smoking has really lowered my tolerance, a couple of hits and im on my ass!
> not complaining , jus sayin


I'm gonna be in the same boat its been about two weeks for me. I haven't went this long with smoking since my junior year in high school lol. 9 years no I did go two weeks when I did two weeks in county 6 years ago so twice last 9 years I've went this long. Will not buy bullshit I refuse when you grow dank and spoil yourself its hard to just spend your money on stuff that's not even half the quality of what you grow.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

I love it when I go to the Cup and everybody is handing me buds. I am like - nope, nope, nope - ooh, what's that! There was one killer GG4 out of like ten samples.

The Sacramento BBQ was a great time because everything was dank and up!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @hyroot
> FB #1 closest #2 behind
> a few weeks before chop
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry to read of the loss Mo.


----------



## Dirtdigger198 (Jul 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh I've never run Jurple before huh? Or even flowered her out, hmm that's funny cause I'm pretty sure here's some Jurple pics for ya. Why don't you ask @FLkeys1 if I've ever run or, or how about @Mohican
> View attachment 3464917 View attachment 3464918 View attachment 3464919 View attachment 3464920 View attachment 3464921 View attachment 3464922 View attachment 3464923 View attachment 3464924
> Oh hey what do you know here she is in flower again....
> View attachment 3464925
> Yep I've never run Jurple before....


Some great pics and they look tasty too.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks JD - I still have the PH! 

I know I need glasses but I swear that there is a small branch at the base of the PH who is flowering hard and has purple almost black flowers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2015)

male pulled for juice
 

smoothie of the day....
cannabis 
water cress
pineapple
blueberries
drop of honey
coconut milk


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2015)

also tea time....


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2015)

Mmmmm tea time...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2015)

2 wks from flip
.......elephant stompers.....
........globular clusters.....
.........dog treats.....
....fireballs x blue moonshine


 
clone cab
..cherry puff... ....swampwreck
.....jurple... ......tahoe og....
.......scmk..... ......herijuana x maui wowie

hopefully I can finish these without any set backs


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey bob hope all is well, just wanted to drop by and say hi. Take care dude.
Lil HAOG for ya...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2015)

glad to see u back in action bob looking good my friend


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Most of these are not showing sex yet!!!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2015)

Georges jungle ya got Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Bob. Good morning this fine Sunday! Here is the fireballs purple in a one gallon smarty.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey Bob. Good morning this fine Sunday! Here is the fireballs purple in a one gallon smarty.
> View attachment 3471568


Glad to see you kept it around. I'd love to get a cut if you take any, maybe at the next get-together.
When is the move ?
Let me know if ya need a hand.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> glad to see u back in action bob looking good my friend


Tnx worm, glad to have something healthy going !
Too many set backs lately ! 
Wanna get to your beans as soon as I can make some room.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2015)

For sure Bob. Once I'm in and have my client setup I'm gonna take a whole bunch of copies in the garden. . I have the fb white in a solo cup too.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

@BobBitchen - you are welcome to come visit any time!

@SomeGuy - I would love to try both of those in my garden!

My FB White clone flowered too early outside so I only got a tiny plant. I gifted the FB Purples from Doc/Bob and have not seen any results from the growers. I saw how great your's turned out.

I just collected the seeds from the Bubba crossed with Paki. She smelled so minty and and skunky, and she was so sticky! Bubba is a frost monster. I can see why it has remained such a popular line.

Good luck with the house!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - you are welcome to come visit any time!
> 
> @SomeGuy - I would love to try both of those in my garden!
> 
> ...


Bubba is my favorite I want a true cut of Bubba the earthy coffee flavor is just so damn good and she's so potent too. Dont see many growing Bubba but I may just have to get soem s1 seeds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2015)

I just collected some pollen from a bubbas widow (hazeman) this morning


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2015)

U bet @Mohican. I'm not in a position to propagate yet but soon! That fb will give up quite a few copies before going outside to flower at the new house. . I'm sure by them the white will too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2015)

@hyroot 
Im doing some SST (mung bean), it will be ready to blend up tonight.
is aeration a necessary step after blending ?
I don't see this step in any of the posts/articles I'v read.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @hyroot
> Im doing some SST (mung bean), it will be ready to blend up tonight.
> is aeration a necessary step after blending ?
> I don't see this step in any of the posts/articles I'v read.


I aerate it for 20 min to an hour sometimes longer if I'm lazy. But do not let it aerate longer than 4 hours. It then will become very acedic and an herbicide.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2015)

so what is an sst. something like a malted tea? that is my next step is to get back in a good tea rotation. i am just doing the AACT/EWT right now


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> so what is an sst. something like a malted tea? that is my next step is to get back in a good tea rotation. i am just doing the AACT/EWT right now


Yea doc, a sprouted seed tea, my first attempt at it, so far so good.
Your grow is amazing , much prop's


----------



## hyroot (Aug 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> so what is an sst. something like a malted tea? that is my next step is to get back in a good tea rotation. i am just doing the AACT/EWT right now


Its and ezyme tea using seed sprouts. When a seed sprouts the endosperm releases all kinds of enzymes, minerals, sugars and fertz.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Its and ezyme tea using seed sprouts. When a seed sprouts the endosperm releases all kinds of enzymes, minerals, sugars and fertz.


yea that is what i was talking about. you still using barley seeds, or are you using the mung beans now too?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea that is what i was talking about. you still using barley seeds, or are you using the mung beans now too?



I used mung beans for a while. A couple months ago I switched to corn seed. It's cheaper. And I ended up with better results than with mung beans. More everything plus corn seed also has cytokins and saponins . Haven't been able.to find barley seed anywhere that's not already hulled or pearled. Except for build a soil. It's too expensive. I get corn seed for $1 29 a pound.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 5, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I used mung beans for a while. A couple months ago I switched to corn seed. It's cheaper. And I ended up with better results than with mung beans. More everything plus corn seed also has cytokins and saponins . Haven't been able.to find barley seed anywhere that's not already hulled or pearled. Except for build a soil. It's too expensive. I get corn seed for $1 29 a pound.


yea i am on the corn SST for flowering plants , with some coconut water . ireally see a diffrence...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

yea shit will make them go. i am so glad to be back to soil


----------



## Dirtdigger198 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Most of these are not showing sex yet!!!
> Dam look at those funny looking trees.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Two of the Rebar clones have roots after only three days!

King Bob Cloner method rocks!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Two of the Rebar clones have roots after only three days!
> 
> King Bob Cloner method rocks!!!


Three days..gotta love it.
glad the cloner is working for ya Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2015)

early frost looking promising


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2015)

I was just about to ask you about your gals,what is that one?

Frost for sure.She got some legs on her.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2015)

everything is looking good so far, that is an elephant stomper in pic, 3 wks
yea, I hope the stretch is over, I had to bend the fuq out of a globular cluster that went into & past the light.
also have your dog treats going too, I'll get pix up soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> everything is looking good so far, that is an elephant stomper in pic, 3 wks
> yea, I hope the stretch is over, I had to bend the fuq out of a globular cluster that went into & past the light.
> also have your dog treats going too, I'll get pix up soon.


yea i would love to see the dog treats. i have some animal cookies x 2010 dog that look great at a week.


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> everything is looking good so far, that is an elephant stomper in pic, 3 wks
> yea, I hope the stretch is over, I had to bend the fuq out of a globular cluster that went into & past the light.
> also have your dog treats going too, I'll get pix up soon.


Into & past the light....sounds like she is really trying to get back to the stars

All sounds good


----------



## papapayne (Aug 10, 2015)

yea thats a fair amount of frost  hopefully she fills in nicely to


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

Making frosty organic treats


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

Easy to trim rock hard golf ball nugs covered with frost!

I tried something new with the clones. I cut the tip of the stem in four sections crosswise. Those are the ones sending out the first hairs of roots. I think the cross section holds the rooting powder longer.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 11, 2015)

I had to say goodbye to my best friend today.
Always so hard to make a decision to put a pet down.
He was a couple months short of 15yrs old.
Had a good life was super loved & will be missed
Love ya Maxx....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

I am so sorry!  He was a cutie!

How are you doing? Found any good Fakon yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am so sorry! He was a cutie!
> 
> How are you doing? Found any good Fakon yet?


I was doing ok until my daughter started crying , kinda got me tearing up.
I'v found Facon, just not any "good" Facon


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey Bob, just stumbled on to this thread. I don't wander out of the seed/strain review and organic sections much. 

Plants are looking lovely. Great job!

Sorry to hear about the pooch. Tough thing putting a pet down. Hope you're well aside from that...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I had to say goodbye to my best friend today.
> Always so hard to make a decision to put a pet down.
> He was a couple months short of 15yrs old.
> Had a good life was super loved & will be missed
> Love ya Maxx....View attachment 3477296View attachment 3477299 View attachment 3477300 View attachment 3477301


Put my cat of 11 years down today Bob, I'm right there with you brother. Rough times. Remember the good ones. That's the best we can do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I had to say goodbye to my best friend today.
> Always so hard to make a decision to put a pet down.
> He was a couple months short of 15yrs old.
> Had a good life was super loved & will be missed
> Love ya Maxx....View attachment 3477296View attachment 3477299 View attachment 3477300 View attachment 3477301


Damn man i hate it for you


----------



## Javadog (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh Bob, that is so sad. Carry On Bro.

....nice to see St0w about....


----------



## Dirtdigger198 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your dog Bob I keep up with your thread but I mostly just read but I will like for you to meet my buddy her name is Harley and she is rocking in the new year!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I had to say goodbye to my best friend today.
> Always so hard to make a decision to put a pet down.
> He was a couple months short of 15yrs old.
> Had a good life was super loved & will be missed
> Love ya Maxx....View attachment 3477296View attachment 3477299 View attachment 3477300 View attachment 3477301


i like thinking your buddy gets to come back now and try again . back into the web . like groundhog day but so much cooler and amazing ... i dont fear death i fear not remebering . ....
your taking ubiquinol right COQ10?? i take it everyday , makes my heart feel goood.
we also ate a cows heart yesterday to keep my wife strenght up . liver tomarrow  organ meats we raised here at home FTW!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2015)

Tnx everyone for the kind thoughts, Maxx was a great hound, gonna miss him...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2015)

speaking of dog's.....


  
Dog Treats


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Bob is on the up & up...got them plants looking damn good.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> speaking of dog's.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480655 View attachment 3480656
> Dog Treats


NICE !! those in soil??


----------



## papapayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Aw man, sorry about the hound. the dog strain however, is awesome!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> NICE !! those in soil??


Yea Joe, my first soil attempt, lots to learn, going ok so far


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Aw man, sorry about the hound. the dog strain however, is awesome!


Tnx papa, been following your grow, your dog is huge, can't wait to see it in full flower.
You and Doc are killing it this year !


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

All of the clones are shooting out nubs today! The one has a bunch of thick spiky roots splaying out in a big ball.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All of the clones are shooting out nubs today! The one has a bunch of thick spiky roots splaying out in a big ball.


What do ya have in the cloner Mo ?
How about some root porn !


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

12 clones

1 x Docs Green Fireball in late flower
2 x Grandpapy's BBQ Animal Cookies reveg flower
9 x Too Phat Rebar reveg with 5 fingered leaves

What is the best size of root mass to have before you plant them?

I want to wait a few more days when they are really getting hairy to take pics. Nothing much to see yet.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 12 clones
> 
> 1 x Docs Green Fireball in late flower
> 2 x Grandpapy's BBQ Animal Cookies reveg flower
> ...


very cool, I wonder if Docs green Fb is from me during his marathon road trip last Dec ?, it's what Iv been smoking lately 


as for roots, I like to go somewhere inbetween these two...

  
any longer than the second pic and ya got a tangled mess


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks!

Do you see much new growth on the top side while still in the cloner?

The Fireball is from the clones you gave me. Everybody wanted the purple version so I gifted it hoping that they would grow it and give me back a cut. I never saw it grown by any of them!

SomeGuy has a phenomenal cut of both that I will get once he is settled in his new place.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you see much new growth on the top side while still in the cloner?


no, not really, I rarely go longer than 14 days though


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

congrats on the job by the way


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks! I am going stir crazy and will welcome the new challenge. It will be nice to have a regular stream of revenue trickling in again.

I edited my earlier post and added info about the Fireball.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you see much new growth on the top side while still in the cloner?
> 
> ...


I know SG's purple cut is from me, I wanta run it again before he moves on & drops it


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you see much new growth on the top side while still in the cloner?
> 
> ...


That's too bad Mo, I haven't looked into the purple cut much. Hopefully someone gets it back to you. My clones have been pinking out as they fade I can't wait to grow a bigger plant of this stuff 

I am going to throw some shots up of the one I found. I got a couple clones going off my Reveg. mom who looks horrible  I was going to just start new clones over but I put this yellowed wilted thing into my organic mix and it's gorgeous 1 week later. 

I should get a better representation of the traits this grow. The seed plant was 12/12 from seed and had something dropped on her early flower so she didn't stretch I was left with a massive bud on a 14 inch plant.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think he will ever drop fireball. It was his best looking strain. His bubba was a close second. I need to start testing some SG Bubba x Jozi Paki seeds I collected!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I don't think he will ever drop fireball. It was his best looking strain. His bubba was a close second. I need to start testing some SG Bubba x Jozi Paki seeds I collected!


have you ran any of the cherry pie x paki yet ? that sounds interesting


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> That's too bad Mo, I haven't looked into the purple cut much. Hopefully someone gets it back to you. My clones have been pinking out as they fade I can't wait to grow a bigger plant of this stuff
> 
> I am going to throw some shots up of the one I found. I got a couple clones going off my Reveg. mom who looks horrible  I was going to just start new clones over but I put this yellowed wilted thing into my organic mix and it's gorgeous 1 week later.
> 
> I should get a better representation of the traits this grow. The seed plant was 12/12 from seed and had something dropped on her early flower so she didn't stretch I was left with a massive bud on a 14 inch plant.


throw some shots up here if ya like mr. head, love to see them


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 17, 2015)

There's the seed plant. I don't know if my camera has any charge to get some pics of the clones.



First plant I've wanted to keep for a long period of time. Great Rosin/hash producer, yields really good, tastes amazing, clones are growing really fast. I couldn't have planted this other one in dirt more then a week-week and a half ago and it's growing like crazy.

Edit: charging camera  never fails I never take the damn battery out of this thing


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

I have not grown any of the crosses except those that popped up in the garden and I don't know precisely which crosses they are. I was going to take the summer off but instead I have this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

The purple girl is so pretty, I always go and check on her first 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> There's the seed plant. I don't know if my camera has any charge to get some pics of the clones.
> 
> View attachment 3481122
> 
> ...


nice... she's a fatty




Mohican said:


> I have not grown any of the crosses except those that popped up in the garden and I don't know precisely which crosses they are. I was going to take the summer off but instead I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor you...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

I broke my first camera but it still charges the battery fine. I keep it plugged in and just swap out batteries when the one in the good camera gets low. They are cheapo Samsung point and shoots (WB150F). I got the last one for $90 and I have taken thousands of pictures with it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

I keep waiting for these guys to knock on my door after harvest:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I keep waiting for these guys to knock on my door after harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they prefer edibles


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I keep waiting for these guys to knock on my door after harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate to be the bearere of bad news but your whole house would need to be filled with plants for them to care ...
backyard and garage too... out here 450 plants did not even bring a inditement... no med cards nothing... but nothing to tie them to trafficing either....
26 million in light dep plants here seized last week so sad...
http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2015/jun/26/island-mountain-marijuana-grow-raid-details-provid/


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

I must not of cleaned my tent as well as I thought...
The mite fight continues  

Mighty wash to start
Aloe & pro tekt on deck
Lavender & peppermint oils next

I hate these motherfuqers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I must not of cleaned my tent as well as I thought...
> The mite fight continues
> 
> Mighty wash to start
> ...


might be worth the 50$ to skip the aloe in flower and use big time exterminator ... its really helping me this season .... more than organic cert no reentry interval and with mighty wash it is a 1-2 punch that cant be beat
the aloe has sasilic acid with i am finding to be not so good for resin developement...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Noooooooooo!


I sprayed the hell out of em in veg, they must lay back and wait the little devil fuckers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> might be worth the 50$ to skip the aloe in flower and use big time exterminator ... its really helping me this season .... more than organic cert no reentry interval and with mighty wash it is a 1-2 punch that cant be beat
> the aloe has sasilic acid with i am finding to be not so good for resin developement...


Tnx joe, have not heard of big time ex. 
Gonna goggle and check it out
Mightywash has always worked for me, but I guess I need to change it up a little


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx joe, have not heard of big time ex.
> Gonna goggle and check it out
> Mightywash has always worked for me, but I guess I need to change it up a little


BAS just started carrying it was gonna do a review ...
GGGroup endorses it so that was enough for me... then jermy told me about chitenaze and i had found my bullet


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

It really is a battle to rid them of the grow rooms...they suck

I been trying to stay organic about it,and as of late,I have been using some stuff they sell at the local garden shop,locally made.

It has active ingredients:lemon grass oil .5%

II: water,vanilla,castor oil,soya lecithin,lemon,vitamin E. 95.5%

It's one hell of an outdoor bug repellent,I been mixing it with mighty wash..
I been spraying my plants every other day,I don't know for sure,but shit has been looking very good for the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> It really is a battle to rid them of the grow rooms...they suck
> 
> I been trying to stay organic about it,and as of late,I have been using some stuff they sell at the local garden shop,locally made.
> 
> ...


Yea 
, I have a couple tents tucked in a small space, I can't really do a great cleaning without.
A big time workout & teardown.
I'm gonna give the big time a shot.
Good luck on your fight Gen
I really thought I had beat them after last run
Did I mention I HATE those mf'ers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Outdoors:
Predators and beneficials! 
Ladybugs and wasps!

Indoors:
Gasoline and a match!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Indoors:
> Gasoline and a match!


 Lol I'm almost there !


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Outdoors:
> Predators and beneficials!
> Ladybugs and wasps!
> 
> ...


Yes.....predators for sure,thanks for reminding me..
I had some of these at one time,but did not recall have a full understanding of them..but I did see a few of them under the leafs eating mites & the eggs..


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes.....predators for sure,thanks for reminding me..View attachment 3481174
> I had some of these at one time,but did not recall have a full understanding of them..but I did see a few of them under the leafs eating mites & the eggs..


I can see myself chasing a Mantid around the pad after unzipping the tent and watching it make a dash out


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

They eat grasshoppers too! I have egg sacks all over my garden. I love those guys. 

One day I was watering the giant WOG bush and a mantid jumped on my shoulder! They are very intelligent. I talk to them and name them. They live a whole season. It is always so exciting when you see all of the little ones in the spring and sad when you see the dead ones in the winter. We brought one indoors during the night in the winter and fed it crickets. The kids loved it. We would put her back out during the day and at night she would be back on our front door! This went on for a month. It was amazing.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds like that would be bob's cut of the fireballs. Cof is the only one to get a clone of the one i grew. i seeded mine and crossed them out. I still have bobs purple cut but the green one got fubared in the mail. Cof ended up with all of the moms i had from December.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

@BobBitchen BOB!! stay away from the mighty wash . i just read this on THC farmer :
Mighty Wash is Pyrethrum. Colorado Department of Agriculture had it tested since its label made pesticide claims and it wasn't registered with EPA. It's not legal to apply to cannabis plants in Colorado.


not good for people to breath indoors ... if this is true i am glad i never use shit in flower.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

I boil Rosemary and Basil together about a 1tbsp of each in roughly 2 cups of water. Cool and strain, diluted into my 10 liter(2 gallon) sprayer add a cap of insecticidal soap and I haven't had shit eat my outdoor veggies. I used very little soap, my thinking was just a little bit to make it stick to the leaves better and make sure I got a good coating.

Coming out of the sprayer it smelled like a fast food burger 

No idea if it would work on mites or not, but a lot of SNS products are rosemary oil and basil based. Figured I'd give it a shot, seemed to work. 



Joedank said:


> @BobBitchen BOB!! stay away from the mighty wash . i just read this on THC farmer :
> Mighty Wash is Pyrethrum. Colorado Department of Agriculture had it tested since its label made pesticide claims and it wasn't registered with EPA. It's not legal to apply to cannabis plants in Colorado.
> 
> 
> not good for people to breath indoors ... if this is true i am glad i never use shit in flower.....


Wish there was more testing and stiffer regulation on these guys. I have a hard time getting neem anything in Canada. Yet I can buy roundup at every big box store around. Frustrating to deal with as an organic gardener.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2015)

@Joedank , do you have a link ? I'd like to read it.
I did a search & didn't find anything.
I always thought mightywash was safe.
I just finished spraying em all with it this morning 
Before I read your post


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah,I'm not so sure about mighty wash being bad....


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2015)

I seen that post on thc..

I have used fox farm (don't bug me) P based,and mighty wash did not smell like that..
Not saying it don't have P in it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's the fireballs. Ready to burn this bitch down!  The little clone is how this girl looked about 1.5 weeks ago. I'll throw pics of her up next Wednesday. Crazy quick growth on this fireballs.

I forgot to get pictures of the new leaves coming in. the serrations are curved down until they get to a certain size. Looks weird. I'll grab some of them later.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

damn that whole plant shot still shows the trichs  I was trying to get the close ups to make sure I got em. 

She's frosty and all these leaves are new, don't think it's reveg. frost anymore.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @Joedank , do you have a link ? I'd like to read it.
> I did a search & didn't find anything.
> I always thought mightywash was safe.
> I just finished spraying em all with it this morning
> Before I read your post





genuity said:


> I seen that post on thc..
> 
> I have used fox farm (don't bug me) P based,and mighty wash did not smell like that..
> Not saying it don't have P in it.


yea fuck i have searched high and low . everything short of calling the dept of ag at CSU . 
cant find anyhting about it . i use it alot ... and want to continue to ... never said it was bad just that i would wear a mask an wash up better . hope its not true...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea fuck i have searched high and low . everything short of calling the dept of ag at CSU .
> cant find anyhting about it . i use it alot ... and want to continue to ... never said it was bad just that i would wear a mask an wash up better . hope its not true...


I've never found any information on it being anything but safe. I think when I first used it, in 2011 
or so, the guy at the hydro store told me the rep said it was safe to drink, I have never been that thirsty
though.
I'v used it late into flower with no discernible taste or smell changes.
I'm gonna keep using it, I do know it works if ya keep up with it. I also ordered the big time exterminator from BAS to rotate with.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I've never found any information on it being anything but safe. I think when I first used it, in 2011
> or so, the guy at the hydro store told me the rep said it was safe to drink, I have never been that thirsty
> though.
> I'v used it late into flower with no discernible taste or smell changes.
> I'm gonna keep using it, I do know it works if ya keep up with it. I also ordered the big time exterminator from BAS to rotate with.


dude i used the big time at 100 ml per gallon foliar and holy poop did my plants like it . 
i mist all the stems esp if i see cracking = nemetoads- i think ..... my plants have never looked so good... but i am doing 3 new things .
1 big time extminater
2 quantum growth light
3 13-0-0 soy aminos spray with fulvic...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 20, 2015)

gonna give a little
*DIY: EM-1 inoculant (lactobacillus culture) *
a go on my veg..so cal master kush, cherry puff, & jurple


----------



## Johnno8472 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just have to say that is one hell of a set up very impressive.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2015)

it looks like the home made EM is working OK


----------



## Johnno8472 (Aug 21, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance lol what is an EM.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

Johnno8472 said:


> Forgive my ignorance lol what is an EM.



http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/

enjoy the reading  there's so much info on that site.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2015)

EM = Effective microorganisms


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> EM = Effective microorganisms


excited to see your results. It's been something I've been mulling over for quite a while now. 

Obviously genuity's been killing it with the bokashi and the probiotic gardening  I really need to get on that bokashi, might go grab some tonight. Might make a batch of homemade and compare too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm new to soil, learning as I go, i'v made some mistakes, but I'm enjoying the experience.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm new to soil, learning as I go, i'v made some mistakes, but I'm enjoying the experience.


it's a fun journey man. I like how it's all transferable knowledge that goes straight to the veggie beds  I'd love to throw some plants in my 4x4 beds, that soil is kickin.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2015)

SCMK


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

Looking great man. How you like doing the teas? I am so happy to be back in soil and doing my aact and organic feedings.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 22, 2015)

I have some more learning to do.
My veg looks great , but my flower doesn't look happy and im getting some fade already, lowers yellowing,
I'm gonna feed them some Maxsea next few waterings.
so far soil has been alot more work.
But I'm not giving up yet


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm kinda late but here is my fireball in the front I've been training her in a while and one Cline of her right behind her I'm not sure what kinda pheno it is since I won't be flowering until I get back from vacation on Wednesday but I think it'll be good what about you guys. 
Do you think I should put it in a bigger por when I flower its in 5gal but the next biggest one I have is like 30gal maybe I need to get something smaller


The 3 on the right side are 2xHoneybee and 1xSuperdank bagseed who knows lol the far left are 5xAfghans not sure if they're fem yet or not still waiting for them to show


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 22, 2015)

I would think a 5 is big enough in a tent,
How much head room do ya have ?
How many are you gonna flower at a time ?
They look great


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I would think a 5 is big enough in a tent,
> How much head room do ya have ?
> How many are you gonna flower at a time ?
> They look great


Everything on the right aide is getting flowered together I'm using a magnum XXXL that I got for free with a brand new eye hortilux HPS I'm in a 4x4x7 and have a ton of head room.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 22, 2015)

Got some clones my boy sent me but they were just cuts with no legs and most wont make it but I got a time wreck and a sequoia strawberry that might pull through.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

Last pic Was taken 5 days ago this is from this morning.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2015)

Filling in nicely bro


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

That same cloner as of today.
 
Might need to go the Dr d route and cut/dip/straight to dirt


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2015)

Get rid of the bubbles. I tried adding them to Bob's setup and it didn't help.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2015)

Tahoe OG herm'ed on me, only had one cut, now there is none


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tahoe OG herm'ed on me, only had one cut, now there is none


Well that sucks man


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well that sucks man


My thoughts exactly, I was looking forward to checking this cut out...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3487159


fuck that looks NICE phattys
looks like my hells og cut


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3487159


Looks like blueballs x bms to me


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> My thoughts exactly, I was looking forward to checking this cut out...


Damn sucks ass was it really bad? Is that Cali Conn Tahoe? What are those lovely buds stacking like that mmmhhhmm


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like blueballs x bms to me


towers of power . better get you a hells cut to play wit too


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like blueballs x bms to me





akhiymjames said:


> Damn sucks ass was it really bad? Is that Cali Conn Tahoe? What are those lovely buds stacking like that mmmhhhmm


Doc's got it fireballs x bms..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice man


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2015)

looks awesome! hows she smell? I have enjoyed all the BMS and FB crosses I have grown.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2015)

Good OGs get stem balls. Easy to pluck. Always get them from seed. Was it a clone?

I have some CaliCon Tahoe seeds I want to pop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Good OGs get stem balls. Easy to pluck. Always get them from seed. Was it a clone?
> 
> I have some CaliCon Tahoe seeds I want to pop.


It was from giggles


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 27, 2015)

Lots of drama surrounding Giggles pretty sure he doesn't come here anymore. haven't seen him in a long time.

I got a few PM's warning me about him.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Progressive Options in LA has some killer OG cuts including Tahoe. @lordjin grew a ton of that cut from them.

http://pogenetics.com/?page_id=741

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking lovely bob. Did that one in the middle get a little drunk or what?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tahoe OG herm'ed on me, only had one cut, now there is none



That L.A. con cut we all have or had hermed on me at 4 weeks into flower. It was the last run of it. Male flowers on every bud.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Looking lovely bob. Did that one in the middle get a little drunk or what?


just a riser pot for some solo cup seedlings on 12/12...


hyroot said:


> That L.A. con cut we all have or had hermed on me at 4 weeks into flower. It was the last run of it. Male flowers on every bud.


think Mo or Someguy may still have it. I seed ran my last one , x to chocolate rain


----------



## hyroot (Aug 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> just a riser pot for some solo cup seedlings on 12/12...
> 
> think Mo or Someguy may still have it. I seed ran my last one , x to chocolate rain



I don't want it. I'm still trying to drop strains. And narrow them down. I'm down to 16 strains. Need to get it down to more. To like 6-9 strains. I just added gut buster from exotics, Locktite and dog Trap from redeyed.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

I think you are subtracting incorrectly!

Everything looks great Bob!

Here is a pic of one of the Christmas trees:




Animal Cookies:




Clone roots:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think you are subtracting incorrectly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha.

I just recently dropped 7 strains. Then @headtreep gifted me his plushberry. Then @lemmy714 gifted me locktite, dog trap, and a dog trap male. I popped some gut buster seeds with horrible luck. Only 3 out of 11 sprouted. Then a couple weeks ago I popped 6 ac/dc x mr x (cbd)and 1 marrionberry kush seed I had left.. 

I still have pre 98 bubba, quantum kush, Mt rainier, mint chocolate chip, locomotion, 9lb hammer, dark side of the moon, tropical haze, gorilla glue #4, grape lime ricky, nightmare cookies, evil intentions,

Then in flower still but not keeping is adonis, kobain kush, cherry pie, and white nightmare

It's a bit much I need more of fewer strains.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

I need to grow out more of my crosses to see what has the magic.

The Akki looks like it is going to be a winner! Smells amazing and has frost popping up on the leaves:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3488951
> 
> View attachment 3488952 View attachment 3488954 View attachment 3488955 View attachment 3488956 View attachment 3488957 View attachment 3488958


Wow....
Them are looking dusty baker-ish..let the swelling continue.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Wow....
> Them are looking dusty baker-ish..let the swelling continue.


Top one, dog treats...4 more weeks to go....

Tnx


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Top one, dog treats...4 more weeks to go....
> 
> Tnx


Looks like it's going to have some hard nugs..

How is the globular clusters treating you?

She puts on swell late.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I need to grow out more of my crosses to see what has the magic.
> 
> The Akki looks like it is going to be a winner! Smells amazing and has frost popping up on the leaves:
> 
> ...


My buddy got good germ rates on I think plushberry x love Jill 
I'll get pics at some point.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looks like it's going to have some hard nugs..
> 
> How is the globular clusters treating you?
> 
> She puts on swell late.


here is one of the globular clusters


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

Everything I crossed with the African sativa got huge vigor boosts. Quick clones, strong seeds, tall trees...

The LoveChild male survived without any help from me. I was pulling weeds and found him growing among them.




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> here is one of the globular clusters
> View attachment 3489300


Thank you for the pics...
  
This is the mom,in that cross....looks like your plant is right on track.

I'll find a pic of the male,he was a thin blade stud also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

That dog treats looks fantastic great work bob and G


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2015)

man oh man, theres some sexy bud porn up in here today!

Keep it up gents!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Everything I crossed with the African sativa got huge vigor boosts. Quick clones, strong seeds, tall trees...
> 
> The LoveChild male survived without any help from me. I was pulling weeds and found him growing among them.
> 
> ...



You'll probably want a cut of my tropical haze .. it's purple haze x with jamaican land race. 1st gen clone from keeper pheno of seeds that my buddy got in jamaica. Unfuckered land race sativa. No seed companies have gotten their hands on these.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2015)

dog treats


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2015)

hows she smell? Looks fire as all hell!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hows she smell? Looks fire as all hell!!


Gettin loud...
Fuel, burnt rubber, hint of sweetness
7 weeks in


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Gettin loud...
> Fuel, burnt rubber, hint of sweetness
> 7 weeks in


Mmmmmm,that's exactly what I was expecting...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmm,that's exactly what I was expecting...


Did you ever find a pic of the 501 male you used for the globular cluster ?
I was interested in seeing it


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Did you ever find a pic of the 501 male you used for the globular cluster ?
> I was interested in seeing it


Looking now...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

Clone Roots:




Mystery Dirt #1:




Akki:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

Finally got this thing revegged back out. Had to pull the mom out of flower after 6 days because the clones didn't root like 5 months back.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Clone Roots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is looking great Mo.
Bout' time to move those clones on.
That Akki looks nice, is it sensi or seed run ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Finally got this thing revegged back out. Had to pull the mom out of flower after 6 days because the clones didn't root like 5 months back.View attachment 3492647


What is it Doc ? You have so much goin on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> What is it Doc ? You have so much goin on.


That is your purple fireballs


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2015)

Cool, didn't know you still had it, hope it does well.
I still have a few zips of it, been smoking it the last couple of weeks. 
It's got better with age.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Cool, didn't know you still had it, hope it does well.
> I still have a few zips of it, been smoking it the last couple of weeks.
> It's got better with age.


Yea it made the trip and the green one got crushed in shipping


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it made the trip and the green one got crushed in shipping


With all you've got going on, doubt you'll miss it.
Hey Doc, didn't you make swamp wreck ? I thought that was yours?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it made the trip and the green one got crushed in shipping


The green one yielded much better & was a joy to trim.
No complaints in the smoke dept. either...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yea i made the swamp wrecked. How is yours doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2015)

doing great, they've only been in flwr for a couple of weeks, I only have a couple that seem to be happy in my soil attempt & the swap wrecked is one of em..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

All sensi this run:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

I might break out the LoveChild pollen for the Purple Haze if it ever gets flowers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

Some at 6 wks & 8wks flower.
Elephant stomper in back left corner has a very strong grape soda smell,
I hit one of its branches with some bubbas widow pollen
Top pic is so cal master kush

Peace bob 


EDIT:just noticed that the back left corner is cut off....lol


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Elphant stomper huh, sounds interesting! I been looking to find a good grape strain. Whose breeder on that on Bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Elphant stomper huh, sounds interesting! I been looking to find a good grape strain. Whose breeder on that on Bob?


Hazeman


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

a few shots of Dog Treats


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

Killin it Bob those some thick ladies nice stacking and yield too. Looks very good how much longer you got one them?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

Tnx james, looks like they have awhile to go, first time with them, and new to soil.
They are 8wks in, and just starting to swell a little


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx james, looks like they have awhile to go, first time with them, and new to soil.
> They are 8wks in, and just starting to swell a little


Damn 8 weeks and looks like 3 more atlest


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

Yea I'm hoping 3 wk will do it


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea I'm hoping 3 wk will do it


I took the mom dog to 9 weeks & the females from fortune teller went 10-11 weeks

That tall one looks like one of them never ending phenos


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

Did you grow many DT's out ? How were they?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

Fireball:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Did you grow many DT's out ? How were they?


Not yet..


Mohican said:


> Fireball:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to go pic up some love Jill seedlings...pics soon.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

103 degrees in Long Beach!!! It broke the heat record! How are you doing Bobby?


Fireball:




Xmas tree:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 103 degrees in Long Beach!!! It broke the heat record! How are you doing Bobby?
> 
> 
> Fireball:
> ...


Jesus Mo. I'm always jelly of you cali guys weather but I ain't jealous of 103 one bit  You guys can keep that


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2015)

Looking great Mo ! I'm hangin in there.
My grow is suffering a little in this heat, no ac.
I have a couple of jurple's going, I'll get some pix up soon.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2015)

a couple of Cherry Puff's on the lft gettin their stretch on
a Jurple in back on Rt & a So Cal Master Kush rt frt
bout 14 days from flip


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a portable AC I am not using if you want to borrow it. Brand new with remote! The plug doesn't even get hot. 

It makes cooooold air!!!!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Looking great Mo ! I'm hangin in there.
> My grow is suffering a little in this heat, no ac.
> I have a couple of jurple's going, I'll get some pix up soon.



Keep a close eye on those jurples They have been herming on everyone indoors. They show male flowers around week 4


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have a portable AC I am not using if you want to borrow it. Brand new with remote! The plug doesn't even get hot.
> 
> It makes cooooold air!!!!


Tnx Mo, but I don't have enough amperage available, I can't even use the toaster with my lights running without blowing a breaker lol. It was still 94* at 9:30pm wed night in my place. 




hyroot said:


> Keep a close eye on those jurples They have been herming on everyone indoors. They show male flowers around week 4


Tnx for the heads up Hyroot, I also have a Jurple in another tent at about 8 wks, it hasn't showen any
boy parts that i'v seen, I'll take a close look tonight at lights on.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx Mo, but I don't have enough amperage available, I can't even use the toaster with my lights running without blowing a breaker lol. It was still 94* at 9:30pm wed night in my place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine.had male flowers at the base of the lowest bud and in the center of some tops.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

Probably uses less amps than your toaster!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2015)

shaved their legs, took out the low net & staked em up 
cleaned the table a little & soaked em in some sst 
 


peace bob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice clean up job


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey BB - do you ever trim the roots before you transplant from the cloner to soil? I am trying to figure out the best way to deal with these Repunzel roots!

The last holdout finally popped out two single roots. It is weird because it is one of the cuttings that was growing the 5-fingered leaves.

I am going to be chopping more today! Want to come over?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2015)

No, I don't trim at all, I have had them tangled when I'd go too long though, so manhandled a little more than I like.
I just take a little more time on transplant, never been a problem though.

Tnx for the invite, but we're have a 21 bd party for my daughter in a couple of weeks so I'm running around this weekend picking stuff up.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice! We made a hat for ours to wear. They got free drinks for a week!

We also took them to Vegas and taught them the ropes. I guess you should take her to Tahoe/Reno!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2015)

they look super happy man!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2015)

a couple of shots at lights out..

Blue Balz foxtailing along
 
Dog Treats


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know way people don't like the foxtail buds...I ove having nugs like that...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't mind a foxtail now & then..
These are solid too


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2015)

I only don't like them when that's all there is...as in airy bud when finished. Some foxtails get dense, and some seem like just airy add ons.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2015)

Bobs are looking nice and dense though, very beautiful


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

Drying Animal Cookies:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Drying Animal Cookies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks dank Mo
How was the Akki ?
You taste yet ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone here in so cal try Allstar Clones ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Not yet. Maybe this Friday.

I have not heard of Allstar clones. However, I am not very well versed in the clone world.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

I know I read about them in a thread here, just don't remember where.
I was looking for a few clones to fill in, I was gonna shut down this winter, but I ordered some blumats
and my timing is now off


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Progressive Options in LA has some great clones and are well known.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Progressive Options in LA has some great clones and are well known.


IPut a couple of calls out, if those don't come through, I'll look into Progressive.
I spoke with a guy at Allstar today, their menu looks great, but I HATE buying clones, I'm never sure
I'm getting the advertise strain, and I hate bringing bugs in lol.
I also took some cuts off a cherry puff & a SCMK that are about 3 wks in.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Progressive is very stringent on bugs and has the real-deal cuts. I picked up some Sour Diesel and Green Crack for some farmers in Sac when I went up to the BBQ. 

You should go this year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

If I'm not skiing I'm there. Might ski mammoth that week and head to the Bbq for the weekend.
Allstar is said to have legit cuts also, and its in town


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2015)

What you need. I got tall ones , skinny ones, fat ones , short ones, lol

When's the bbq. If its after the beginning of Nov. Remember El Nino/ godzilla is coming.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2015)

hyroot said:


> What you need. I got tall ones , skinny ones, fat ones , short ones, lol
> 
> When's the bbq. If its after the beginning of Nov. Remember El Nino/ godzilla is coming.


Hey Hyroot, I was looking for a few GG4 cuts to run this winter.
The Bbq is mid Dec. Nor cal


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Hyroot, I was looking for a few GG4 cuts to run this winter.
> The Bbq is mid Dec. Nor cal



I can get that for you soon. I'm sure our whole circle wants that strain. It will be a few weeks at most til I have rooted clones of gg4. If you are impatient. I got them from booms pharm at chalice. They are a delivery service in OC. Out of Fullerton. They charge $30 a clone for gg4. They have teens too. Mine was barely rooted and almost died. @lemmy714 gg4 did die. I had to place a turkey bag over the pot it was in for a little over a week. Til the roots grew more. They may have also rushed the clones for chalice too. So they could be better. Mine is as healthy as can be now. My clones always have big roots now with the cloner. They use rock wool

There might not be a bbq. If el nino hits up there. It's going to rain and flood down here for 3 months straight The last el nino is.supposed to be a walk in the park compared to the one that's coming. During the last one I was living in Newport on the boardwalk. They had diggers out there building 20 foot sand walls to block the big waves.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2015)

As a skier, this el nino is more than welcome, last one was awesome.
But you're right it might wash the bbq away..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2015)

Or snow on it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

pulled a Globular Cluster this morning 
65 days


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking thick...hope she is a funky one.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> As a skier, this el nino is more than welcome, last one was awesome.
> But you're right it might wash the bbq away..


yes as a skiier i am looking at renting a condo in telluride or silverton for ski season . just roll out of bed an hit the lift


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2015)

There was a place in Heavenly we saw that was like that. I want to rent it with a bunch of family and do the same thing. Wake, bake, ski, eat, sleep


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> There was a place in Heavenly we saw that was like that. I want to rent it with a bunch of family and do the same thing. Wake, bake, ski, eat, sleep


yea thats the shit !
i ment the whole season tanksgiving to easter


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea thats the shit !
> i ment the whole season tanksgiving to easter


Go big or go home right


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Go big or go home right


i wanna teach my 2 year old to ski this year ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i wanna teach my 2 year old to ski this year ...


It will be cool for mine just to have the chance to see snow much less ski. Not much snow down south.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It will be cool for mine just to have the chance to see snow much less ski. Not much snow down south.


got a dusting on the peaks last week (it never left this year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

It snowed at crater lake the other day


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Mammoth got a little too this week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

Shit i bet bob is getting antsy


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2015)

we definitely need some good snow pack this year.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 18, 2015)

Bob probably has a snow blower so he can rock the snow skate in the drive way. Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

A little early to get excited, I am ready though. I was watching my go pro footage last week in the heat wave to try and stay cool..


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I know I read about them in a thread here, just don't remember where.
> I was looking for a few clones to fill in, I was gonna shut down this winter, but I ordered some blumats
> and my timing is now off



How do you like those blumats?

Been thinking about getting some myself...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How do you like those blumats?
> 
> Been thinking about getting some myself...


Hey bro, don't know, just ordered them, should be here today.
I haven't read anything negative about them , all good.
I keep planning on shutting down during winter, but the growing addiction 
keeps pulling me back in.
Figured I'd give em a try to keep rollin during ski season...


----------



## Joedank (Sep 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey bro, don't know, just ordered them, should be here today.
> I haven't read anything negative about them , all good.
> I keep planning on shutting down during winter, but the growing addiction
> keeps pulling me back in.
> Figured I'd give em a try to keep rollin during ski season...


i am loving mine . just gotta set it up then dail it in over the first week or so . i just water right on top with teas or nutes


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i am loving mine . just gotta set it up then dail it in over the first week or so . i just water right on top with teas or nutes


Any tips ? I'm only gonna run about 6 x 3gal. 
Also gonna have to go back to promix I think, I tried RLOS, but I'm indoor in small containers
with limited space.
Good learning experience, maybe I'll have space for another try in the future


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 19, 2015)

There's a guy named Ichabod Crane on Icmag who does a very good job of showing how he plumbed his system.

I'm working right now but I'll try to find that thread and link it so you guys can see how he did it.

It's pretty freaking awesome, when I get Blu Matt I will try to emulate his system as much as possible


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 19, 2015)

OK here it is on page two of this thread. Check it out, very clean and functional, well thought through.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242646&page=2


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> OK here it is on page two of this thread. Check it out, very clean and functional, well thought through.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242646&page=2


Tnx for the link, I'll need to do a little reading, dude has a system there, I am going for simple..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea something like he has I would never be able to do as he has a hole in wall and stuff but what a great idea. I would prolly use a big huge tote on a high shelf with the right valve and stuff so it could feed Blumats right. That's about all I would do


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2015)

I loved mine when it was running in coco, and I got it somewhat running now, need to meet up with dr.d81 and get the carrots joedank sent to really have it running right. 

I have a 5 gallon bucket res, which i dont recommend unless your feeding a small number of plants. The 5 gallon goes quick for me. I have a inlet and outlet line, it circles the room and then have the carrots out it to the plants. Recommend Soaking the carrots 2x the length the say to, and water HEAVY when setting it up. Then fine tune the carrots every day with the little screw to keep correct moistness. Once dialed in, just keep her filled and as long as you dont let them run dry, you got watering handled!


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx for the link, I'll need to do a little reading, dude has a system there, I am going for simple..


  
That's it,hole at the bottom of the bucket,hang high...set drippers..

Sometimes when using bottle nutes,the lil tubes can,and will get clogged..I just pull the main plug on the bucket,and blow out the tubes...then readjust the drippers.go to go.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea I was thinking of a Rubbermaid tub instead of bucket but same idea


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea I was thinking of a Rubbermaid tub instead of bucket but same idea


Yea a 27 gal tuff tote would kick ass i bet


----------



## Joedank (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3503517 View attachment 3503520
> That's it,hole at the bottom of the bucket,hang high...set drippers..
> 
> Sometimes when using bottle nutes,the lil tubes can,and will get clogged..I just pull the main plug on the bucket,and blow out the tubes...then readjust the drippers.go to go.


i have a 55 gallon tub with a 3/4 outlet in the bottom . that up on 4 pallets . bam i was done .
but its a big system 30 carrots . i also have one on the pressure reducer hooked to the hose bib . that with a three way on valves means you never run out of water ... top dress or liqud nutes work great but the trick is to run some H&G dripclean time to time . that shit is pro ...
hot soil/foliars are my buddy with the blumat . the eggshells in vinigar foliar is killer for fruit set ..
oops wrote a book...lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice grow bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have a 55 gallon tub with a 3/4 outlet in the bottom . that up on 4 pallets . bam i was done .
> but its a big system 30 carrots . i also have one on the pressure reducer hooked to the hose bib . that with a three way on valves means you never run out of water ... top dress or liqud nutes work great but the trick is to run some H&G dripclean time to time . that shit is pro ...
> hot soil/foliars are my buddy with the blumat . the eggshells in vinigar foliar is killer for fruit set ..
> oops wrote a book...lol


I'm only planning on 6 plants, 3 or 5 gal bags, in promix, Maxsea & H2O....thats it....at least that's the plan...lol
And a rez big enough for 5 days.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Nice grow bob


Welcome 209 & thank you


----------



## Joedank (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3503517 View attachment 3503520
> That's it,hole at the bottom of the bucket,hang high...set drippers..
> 
> Sometimes when using bottle nutes,the lil tubes can,and will get clogged..I just pull the main plug on the bucket,and blow out the tubes...then readjust the drippers.go to go.


i gotta ask why is there a bleach bottle floating in the top pic?? @genuity??
looks interesting...
doea that scilencer work ??


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i gotta ask why is there a bleach bottle floating in the top pic?? @genuity??
> looks interesting...
> doea that scilencer work ??


Way to lazy to go get a L bend ducting,had that T ducting and that bottle...and was like hell yeah...

Yes,it really do work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i gotta ask why is there a bleach bottle floating in the top pic?? @genuity??
> looks interesting...
> doea that scilencer work ??


Damn i had to hunt that damn thing! Was like a where's Waldo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3503517 View attachment 3503520
> That's it,hole at the bottom of the bucket,hang high...set drippers..
> 
> Sometimes when using bottle nutes,the lil tubes can,and will get clogged..I just pull the main plug on the bucket,and blow out the tubes...then readjust the drippers.go to go.


Hey G, is that a 5gal bucket, how many/what size pots does it feed & how long does a full bucket last ?
I'm just trying to get some ideas


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey G, is that a 5gal bucket, how many/what size pots does it feed & how long does a full bucket last ?
> I'm just trying to get some ideas


9 one gal pots,with too much coco in the mix...when full,she will last for 4-5 days
Yes 5 gal bucket.

Soil holds water a lot better,so you can add a day or so longer on the bucket.

Had her setup to 8 ten gal pots,bucket only lasted for that watering....them was some big plants though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2015)

Tnx, I have a small tent with 4 x 3gal soil, I think I'll do the bucket for now and get a feeling for them.


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx, I have a small tent with 4 x 3gal soil, I think I'll do the bucket for now and get a feeling for them.


It works really well,only thing I want to add to the bucket is a small water pump,to keep the water moving.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2015)

I want the blumats bad. Want to run two 35gl trashcans to feed flower and another for veg. Flower is 8*8 w a mix of 5gl and 10 gl. Veg is a 4*4 and 2*4. Then I plan on brewing a trashcan of tea to hand water with ever week or so. 

Think I'm on the right track?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I want the blumats bad. Want to run two 35gl trashcans to feed flower and another for veg. Flower is 8*8 w a mix of 5gl and 10 gl. Veg is a 4*4 and 2*4. Then I plan on brewing a trashcan of tea to hand water with ever week or so.
> 
> Think I'm on the right track?


That is how i did the greenhouse this year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Sep 27, 2015)

Chunky monkey paws...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2015)

yum! lloking awesome man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3509528 View attachment 3509529 View attachment 3509530 View attachment 3509532


Fantastic!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2015)

what stain was that bob?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> what stain was that bob?


Looks like dog treats. Thats my guess


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> what stain was that bob?





Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like dog treats. Thats my guess


yea, Dog Treats


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, Dog Treats


You sure make any plant express it full potential,that dad put some weight on that dog cut...wow

He hit another dog I had going at that time,Ima have to pop some of them,she only gave me 6 seeds though..


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> You sure make any plant express it full potential,that dad put some weight on that dog cut...wow
> 
> He hit another dog I had going at that time,Ima have to pop some of them,she only gave me 6 seeds though..


Tnx, it's a strong plant
It didn't seem to have any issues with the heat as all the others had.
I'm gonna take them down this week I think.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking great Bob. What's dog treats.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

It is G's cross. Dog kush x fortune teller


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Looking great Bob. What's dog treats.


tnx cali, it's a genuity cross of ....Dog #2 x fortune teller ( gsc x jo og )


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

lol... Doc beat me to it, did you ever pop any dog treats doc ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2015)

Much props to gen.

Hope people, will be popping my seeds, by next year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

Im terrible at flavor/smell profiles, but there is no mistaking the grape soda smell from this Elephant Stompers,
( also tried to pollenate it with a bubbas widow, doesn"t look like it took though ) 
and the other ES has a chocolate funk smell, both really heat stressed..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

The absence of bud leaves on that Dog Treats is spectacular!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

the blue balz didn't care for the heat at all, major foxtail, still fairly dense buddage though, also great bud to leaf ratio.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

Textbook foxtails! Some strains just have the genes for flowering like that. It is still A1 quality growing skills on display. Can I hire you to tend my garden?!


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Textbook foxtails! Some strains just have the genes for flowering like that. It is still A1 quality growing skills on display. Can I hire you to tend my garden?!


For real,that's what I'm talking about...

All 3 of the plush X lovejill are female,I let my bro keep 2,I got one...pics of her soon.
He popped more of them,all germd,and have the same vigor...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Textbook foxtails! Some strains just have the genes for flowering like that. It is still A1 quality growing skills on display. Can I hire you to tend my garden?!


Thank you Mo, I'd pay you to let me in your garden .
The last couple of blue balz didn't foxtail at all, and these started off looking so F'n awesome,
then everthing on the right side of the tent foxtailed...no prob, it's just my stash.
I have a few more I just popped, I'll see if they do better through winter?.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Bob just dropped in to say hi and look at your beauties.
And they are BEAUTIES.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Bob just dropped in to say hi and look at your beauties.
> And they are BEAUTIES.


 tnx oldman


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

Swampwrecked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> lol... Doc beat me to it, did you ever pop any dog treats doc ?


No but i have some 2010 dog x animal cookies going i made.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Swampwrecked
> 
> View attachment 3510275


Looks great


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 30, 2015)

Blue Balz male doin' its thing


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Oct 3, 2015)

I was over at my buddies last week. I gave him that cut if fb that yielded me small buds. His had huge buds. But there was only 4 tops. Mine had 50 tops. He uses bottled nutes too. Neptune line and blue Mountain organics. He yielded double what I pull with pots half the size of mine. He runs 5 gals and i run 10 gals. He does have more light for the area too. I was just blown away by the bud sizes. And what he considered small buds. I did sample one of his flowers of another strain. . It was harsh as fuck and burned my sinuses. Literally, I packed a bowl of mine. That all went away. Mine was smooth and more tastey. But his was only 1 day cured and still needed to dry some. So it could if been the moisture too. 

Anyway I was just blown away with what he did with tha fireballs cut.

It's the one I got from Mo which I think he got from the sac bbq.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I was over at my buddies last week. I gave him that cut if fb that yielded me small buds. His had huge buds. But there was only 4 tops. Mine had 50 tops. He uses bottled nutes too. Neptune line and blue Mountain organics. He yielded double what I pull with pots half the size of mine. He runs 5 gals and i run 10 gals. He does have more light for the area too. I was just blown away by the bud sizes. And what he considered small buds. I did sample one of his. It was harsh as fuck and burned my sinuses. Literally I packed a bowl of mine. That all went away. Mine was smooth and more tastey.
> 
> Anyway I was just blown away with what he did with tha fireballs cut.
> 
> It's the one I got from Mo which I think he got from the sac bbq.


I think that would be @angryblackman 's


----------



## hyroot (Oct 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I think that would be @angryblackman 's



Nope @lemmy714 . I've never met angryblackman.

Everyone here that I met was at @SomeGuy 's at that one bbq when Mo invited me last year. I was late. Most people had already left. Jig was leaving whem i showed up. 

Then I grew up with @lemmy714


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)

I thought the fireballs Mo got from the bbq, came from abm ?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I thought the fireballs Mo got from the bbq, came from am ?



Oh I misunderstood. I thought you were saying I went to angry's.. the cut came from him. Lol


----------



## paulmedical (Oct 3, 2015)

yes it is stretchy too, I got stretch problems with rare dankness and I think its due to the coloidal silver they used, make plants grow slow like clones and stretch a lot...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2015)

I smell rain....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome Paul


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2015)

fireballs x blue moonshine (blue balz) lower nugg test ..


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> fireballs x blue moonshine (blue balz) lower nugg test ..


Wholly frost batman, that's a beauty  Can't wait to have the room to run those FB's I grabbed from BB, looks awesome.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2015)

Just had a nice visit from @SomeGuy 
Thanks for your insight bro...


----------



## orbo (Oct 9, 2015)

Damn Bob...the trichs are growing trichs!!!!

orbo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Just had a nice visit from @SomeGuy
> Thanks for your insight bro...


No problem man! It was great to chat for a bit. It's all about the journey. . Get that dog you want. 

And thank you tons! Wife is very grateful also. The blue balls is really good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> No problem man! It was great to chat for a bit. It's all about the journey. . Get that dog you want.
> 
> And thank you tons! Wife is very grateful also. The blue balls is really good.


How was the cap ? Did one work ? Or do ya need two ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> How was the cap ? Did one work ? Or do ya need two ?


I can feel one decently but two would get me "High" so to speak. Very nice though. Three might get to be too much. I can see how four would do u in. :-/


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

Wife says you grow great buds. . Find a time soon to show u the new place!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> No problem man! It was great to chat for a bit. It's all about the journey. . Get that dog you want.
> 
> And thank you tons! *Wife is very gratefu*l also. * The blue balls is really good.*


that was very funny ... lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2015)

Lol. It is. I know. Lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

looks like im still living under Murphys law. I had chopped most my plants a couple of weeks ago, hung whole to slooowly dry, they were looking & smelling fantastic,
did the finale dry trim Thurs morning but I was out of jars so I just re-hung them until I could pick some jars up. I stayed out at my EX's for the last couple of days as the temp at home went up to 106*f, 18 % rh,  When I got home last night It was 102*/24rh at 6pm.... It baked the shit out of the hanging bud's, bone dry, crumbly mess ! . I jarred them last night at bout midnight, this morning the jars shows 40%rh,


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

Crud Bob! I've done similar shit though. They will come back around with time in jars and a few bovidas. Not perfectly but good enough. That was my experience. Sticking some fan leaves from a vegger in the jar can help too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Crud Bob! I've done similar shit though. They will come back around with time in jars and a few bovidas. Not perfectly but good enough. That was my experience. Sticking some fan leaves from a vegger in the jar can help too.


I thought the Bovedas only help in drying?, will they re-hydate ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I thought the Bovedas only help in drying?, will they re-hydate ?


Yup. It goes both ways with those.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

I used an apple slice for 24 hours in the fridge. Worked great for the Akki buds.

That and orange peels are what my dad would use in his pipe tobacco.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

The pot leaf doesn't impart a different smell though. I used to use orange/citrus peels to hydrate old brick weed back in the day. Lol. All sorts of lovely tricks to make it look/smoke better... If only I knew then what I know now.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

It actually revived the Akki smell. I used a small sliver of a slice off of a Honey Crisp apple. The jar is in the fridge also. Citrus peel will impart more of its characteristics. Apples just seem to have a freshness that they add back.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

I had already put some fans in from the two sativa's I'm culling.
I'll add the bovidas, can't hurt I guess...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Try one with apple and compare. I hadn't done it in years because I usually forgot that I did it and ended up with a piece of moldy apple in my stash. 

This time I remembered and It worked great!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Try one with apple and compare. I hadn't done it in years because I usually forgot that I did it and ended up with a piece of moldy apple in my stash.
> 
> This time I remembered and It worked great!


I'm pretty sure I'd F that up too & have dry buds with apple mold on em...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

Im not a big chip eater...but these are fuckin fantastic..............


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd F that up too & have dry buds with apple mold on em...lol


I've done it a few times, I use a slice of potato, doesn't really transfer any smell or taste. I think the trick is to not overhydrate again or you lose a lot of flavour. 12-18 hours in the jar, depending how dry it is and take it out. With a bit of cure it's usually alright. of course you have to remember to take the potato out


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

GroErr said:


> I've done it a few times, I use a slice of potato, doesn't really transfer any smell or taste. I think the trick is to not overhydrate again or you lose a lot of flavour. 12-18 hours in the jar, depending how dry it is and take it out. With a bit of cure it's usually alright*. of course you have to remember to take the potato out *


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2015)

Lol, my calendar reminders are an absolute must, otherwise it didn't or won't happen


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

A fan leaf in each jar. Replace after 5-6 hours. Should bring it up 7-8 points.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

Plus your buds are probably damn near cured from two weeks of hanging. They will probably be smooth smoke but no taste and less smoke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

Another thing. If your buds were super dense they may go up another points over the day by themselves. 

I have gotten jars back up to 55 from 45 using leaves


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus your buds are probably damn near cured from two weeks of hanging. They will probably be smooth smoke but no taste and less smoke.


they were perfect thurs, just had no jars & didn't pay attention to the weather forecast.
no worries, it's all personal & I still have a few jars from last miserable harvest..lol
but I haven't been able to get it all together for awhile now......


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> they were perfect thurs, just had no jars & didn't pay attention to the weather forecast.
> no worries, it's all personal & I still have a few jars from last miserable harvest..lol
> but I haven't been able to get it all together for awhile now......


It's not bad man. Last harvest I mean. We both are digging it. Plus we all do this shit. Lol. Time is a commodity. Plus... Because I.got high, because I got high, because I got.high. .


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2015)

Dry sift!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 13, 2015)

Too hot and humid for dry sift. Wait til Dec. Ice wax is a good option. Or kief to rosin


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2015)

It was dry up until yesterday. Now it is like a sauna!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Lol, my calendar reminders are an absolute must, otherwise it didn't or won't happen


Yea, I find the lie I tell myself most is I will remember it without writing it down. Notes, calendar, alarms, etc all required.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 17, 2015)

i haven't been using calendars the last few grows. I never know what day they're at. This last grow I keep referring o the dates of my posts on my thread. I do multiple strains. They never finish at the same time. Even the same strain has different finishing times each batc.

on the adding moisture back to the buds i find taking a large leaf or 2 of the same strain and putting it in the jar for half a day to a day does the trick the best. It doesn't mess with the flavor either.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

My apple slices are working great. Two huge jars are coming back to life!

Mystery Blue:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks good Mo,
Mine came back to about 60, used some fans from the veg tent for about 6 hrs

I also have some 62 boveda packs in them.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice!

Is that RH meter part of the lid?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is that RH meter part of the lid?


Yes it is, found on amazon a few years back, havnt been able to find em since.
Would be easy to make I would think


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2015)

gettin close....gonna tune some skis today..........


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3524455
> gettin close....gonna tune some skis today..........


yea buddy its snowing in the high country here . between 10-12k . got sunny and pretty hot in the ghouse thank the great spirt . 
hoping for a good year !! i will be packing some gear to make turns round the 7th of dec . in mammoth or some chit . 
wanna help teach me how you tought your daughter to ski.! (i am sure she does)


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea buddy its snowing in the high country here . between 10-12k . got sunny and pretty hot in the ghouse thank the great spirt .
> hoping for a good year !! i will be packing some gear to make turns round the 7th of dec . in mammoth or some chit .
> wanna help teach me how you tought your daughter to ski.! (i am sure she does)


Yea can't wait to do some turns, I'm probobly in the worst shape of my life though...lol
My daughter was on skis at 18 months, and had a pass for 8yrs i think, but I'm a selfish skier, dropped her in the teaching corral 
with instructer friends who knew how to teach.
She never really got into it though (my fault ) though she's named after picabo street...
I'm thinking of skiing mammoth wed, thurs, & fri in mid dec, then cruising up to nor cal bbq


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea can't wait to do some turns, I'm probobly in the worst shape of my life though...lol
> My daughter was on skis at 18 months, and had a pass for 8yrs i think, but I'm a selfish skier, dropped her in the teaching corral
> with instructer friends who knew how to teach.
> She never really got into it though (my fault ) though she's named after picabo street...
> I'm thinking of skiing mammoth wed, thurs, & fri in mid dec, then cruising up to nor cal bbq


mine is 2 years 2 mo. an loves the outdoors . says "go hiking dadu , please hiking " dream come true . wants to climb rocks and mountains so i hope she loves to ski  my wife is a excellent telemark skier ...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3524455
> gettin close....gonna tune some skis today..........


Nice Bob, we got about 6" last weekend which is extremely early, hope that trend continues


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2015)

topped, cloned, transplanted....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2015)

clone cab


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2015)

Fb white is saved

Fb purple did not.make it. 

Looking good there Bob! Wishing you well and sending you some positive energy today


----------



## Joedank (Oct 28, 2015)

looking clean an green up in here!
was blessed with some roots on the high cbd franks gift . 
might be worth a look if ya want


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

> Fb purple did not.make it.


Noooooooooooo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Noooooooooooo!


It never wanted to clone.  the white one is better tbh. The purple was just pretty to grow. 

3 cuts spent three weeks in cloner w no roots. EVERYTHING else I put in there rooted fine. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2015)

I still have the purple but would love a go at the green one. I will have two of the purple ones in my ghouse spring run. They should be pretty good size by mid feb when i put them in.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I still have the purple but would love a go at the green one. I will have two of the purple ones in my ghouse spring run. They should be pretty good size by mid feb when i put them in.


Glad it's still around. You did an awesome job this year Doc, I hope you can find the land you're looking for and have a hassle free year next season.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2015)

for some reason I'v always enjoyed the cloning process....so more pix


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> for some reason I'v always enjoyed the cloning process....so more pix


And you do a damn fine job of it! Just wondering, I think you've mentioned you run your pump 24/7 right? Had to re-cut all my clones this week as the damn cycle timer shut off and didn't turn on again. Second time that's happened so I think rather than replacing it I'll just run it 24/7 $#%! Cheers.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2015)

GroErr said:


> And you do a damn fine job of it! Just wondering, I think you've mentioned you run your pump 24/7 right? Had to re-cut all my clones this week as the damn cycle timer shut off and didn't turn on again. Second time that's happened so I think rather than replacing it I'll just run it 24/7 $#%! Cheers.


yea I don't run a timer on the cloner at all, 24/7. When I took the pic before this one, I forgot to plug it back in for about 20hrs, they were all wilted and laying flat,
bounced back quick.
I just love root porn...lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> yea I don't run a timer on the cloner at all, 24/7. When I took the pic before this one, I forgot to plug it back in for about 20hrs, they were all wilted and laying flat,
> bounced back quick.
> I just love root porn...lol


Great thanks, that's what I thought, 24/7 it is. But yeah, gotta set those reminders to plug it back in - lol Mine could have been off as long as 36 hours, don't know how long but only 2 of 12 bounced back when I by-passed the timer. Fortunately I had everything I needed to re-cut in veg and a couple only 3 days into 12/12 so I'll be fine, could have been worse...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Glad it's still around. You did an awesome job this year Doc, I hope you can find the land you're looking for and have a hassle free year next season.


Thanks and we are hoping it all works out and we can do like we want next year.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> yea I don't run a timer on the cloner at all, 24/7. When I took the pic before this one, I forgot to plug it back in for about 20hrs, they were all wilted and laying flat,
> bounced back quick.
> I just love root porn...lol


That would be a cool thread. Always cool to see root porn


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2015)

clones are ready....I'm not.......


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice,I'm hoping my tray gets some fat roots like that...just started using kln...that stuff is the truth..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

I still need to build me a new one but there is a good chance we will be off grid soon so low tech will stick around for be bit longer i suppose.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been getting about 65% cloning success in my aerocloner. Temperature of the water is 81F. I don't put anything in the water at all, I swish a chlorine bleach pool tablet around in the water a few times right before fresh clones go in and that's it. To help keep temperatures manageable, I run my short cycle timer for fifteen seconds every 5 minutes. They're under 2 T8 bulbs in a shoplight.

Your clones are much bigger, greener and more vigorous than mine. I'd like to get a few tips so mine look like yours!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I've been getting about 65% cloning success in my aerocloner. Temperature of the water is 81F. I don't put anything in the water at all, I swish a chlorine bleach pool tablet around in the water a few times right before fresh clones go in and that's it. To help keep temperatures manageable, I run my short cycle timer for fifteen seconds every 5 minutes. They're under 2 T8 bulbs in a shoplight.
> 
> Your clones are much bigger, greener and more vigorous than mine. I'd like to get a few tips so mine look like yours!


I use straight tap water, misters 24/7 no timer,T5's about 18"
I don't care for using bleach, I use H2O2 to clean ....JMHO
Iv also had success using KLN @ 2ml & Pro Tekt @ 4 ml per gallon 
I think my water temps stay at about 76f





* I added aloe 1/8tsp x 3 gal (200 x powder) to this round..rooted the same as without as far as I can tell


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I use straight tap water, misters 24/7 no timer,T5's about 18"
> I don't care for using bleach, I use H2O2 to clean ....JMHO
> Iv also had success using KLN @ 2ml & Pro Tekt @ 4 ml per gallon
> I think my water temps stay at about 76f
> ...


So as far as I can tell, the difference is 5 degrees of water temperature? I'd like to see how you prep your clones, could easily be something I'm not doing.

I'm not hurting with a two thirds cloning percentage, but I'm always looking to improve.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2015)

I really don't do any prep.
I try to start with a healthy mother, I take a bunch of cuts, rest them in a glass of aloe water
then I do finale cut ( @leaf nod if possible) 45° ....plug into cloner
then ignore for 7 - 10 days
patience was always the hardest part for me...& not fuking with em along the way
 
day 12


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I really don't do any prep.
> I try to start with a healthy mother, I take a bunch of cuts, rest them in a glass of aloe water
> then I do finale cut ( @leaf nod if possible) 45° ....plug into cloner
> then ignore for 7 - 10 days
> ...


KISS. Must work, I keep hearing about it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2015)

What a killer lighting show over the ocean last night....
One thunder clap set off EVERY car alarm in the city I think...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> What a killer lighting show over the ocean last night....
> One thunder clap set off EVERY car alarm in the city I think...


...Where? We get the occasional good thunderstorm here in eastern Colorado, but nothing like the monsters in Arkansas. Weird, because they drop more tornadoes here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2015)

Im on the Palos Verdes peninsula, So Cal
last night over the ocean between here and Catalina Is.
Sheet Lightning & huge bolts.. thunder you could feel
not the norm here
Fukin awesome


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Im on the Palos Verdes peninsula, So Cal
> last night over the ocean between here and Catalina Is.
> Sheet Lightning & huge bolts.. thunder you could feel
> not the norm here
> Fukin awesome



right on man. we were catching rain all last night. LOoks like my last round of fixes to the grow shed roof sealed it all up! dry as a bone in there.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2015)

You were in the best position for it last night!

I remember a Thanksgiving in Torrance in 1974 when I thought the sliding glass doors were going to break from the intensity of the lightning. The thunder was instantaneous and it sounded like giant sheets of breaking glass.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So as far as I can tell, the difference is 5 degrees of water temperature? I'd like to see how you prep your clones, could easily be something I'm not doing.
> 
> I'm not hurting with a two thirds cloning percentage, but I'm always looking to improve.



Another difference is that he doesn't use a timer for his pump.

I wonder how much your water temp will increase if you run yours 24/7.

Also, some people use poolshock in their aero cloners to keep them fresh.

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Another difference is that he doesn't use a timer for his pump.
> 
> I wonder how much your water temp will increase if you run yours 24/7.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I use, a pool tablet. Swish it a few times at the beginning and that's it.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2015)

What you smoking on?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> What you smoking on?



Yeah @BobBitchen what u smoking! Animal cookies in the bag here w some fireballs on deck afterwards. Great thing about high tolerance... Can smoke lots of different ones in one sesh...lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yea bob whats getting toked on what about you Gen i have a stash again finally and just added some fb


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I really don't do any prep.
> I try to start with a healthy mother, I take a bunch of cuts, rest them in a glass of aloe water
> then I do finale cut ( @leaf nod if possible) 45° ....plug into cloner
> then ignore for 7 - 10 days
> ...



nodes are a must for me when I clone. 45 degree cut andeither KLN or just 2.5 micro and 5 ml bloom per gallon. ph to 6.0 and temps under 75.

straight water works too, obviously, Bobs clones look great. but I like the micro because I use RO water and the bloom for root growth


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

How is the Animal Cookies SG?


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2015)

Smoking Barry white


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

Rebar hash:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Smoking Barry white


Nice we smoked a doobie of gg4 that has had a couple weeks in a jar now. It was really good but now back to trimming ak47


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How is the Animal Cookies SG?


I was smoking the one I had outdoors. But yours and mine taste vastly different. Lol. Not surprised. However, I kept a grip of what you gave me. The animal cookies is bomb. So is the blue. The other one (forgot) is totally awesome as well. Daytime. Your animal cookies is a knockout like mine tho. 

The malmo fromflkeys is pretty sedativ. The jillanje is virtually the mulanje. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I was smoking the one I had outdoors. But yours and mine taste vastly different. Lol. Not surprised. However, I kept a grip of what you gave me. The animal cookies is bomb. So is the blue. The other one (forgot) is totally awesome as well. Daytime. Your animal cookies is a knockout like mine tho.
> 
> The malmo fromflkeys is pretty sedativ. The jillanje is virtually the mulanje. Lol


I have tails on my jillanje


----------



## Joedank (Nov 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> What you smoking on?


some gsc x dub ... great buzz lots of orange terps , a win , glad i got cutz 
my wife n i trimmed 24 oz in a hour ...soooo chunky to boot ....i mean rocks ...


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2015)

I been toking all night on the cheese surprise #1. Shes so sweet now, not at all cheese. Like candy a store taste n smell. Very racey fun high.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> What you smoking on?


Switchin' up between blue balz & dog treats at the moment.
Jarred up some jurple yesterday, gonna start with that this morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> some gsc x dub ... great buzz lots of orange terps , a win , glad i got cutz
> my wife n i trimmed 24 oz in a hour ...soooo chunky to boot ....i mean rocks ...


I like the new avi Joe


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2015)

clone cab..

 
flower, flipped last week
 
blue balz F2 run

 
boys room

 bob


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice,I'm hoping my tray gets some fat roots like that...just started using kln...that stuff is the truth..


Kln? Is that how he's getting such luscious roots?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Kln? Is that how he's getting such luscious roots?


I'v had great success with the KLN / PRO TEKT combo when cloning, 
It would be worth a try, Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 12, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v had great success with the KLN / PRO TEKT combo when cloning,
> It would be worth a try, Pie


I just read you cut through the node. That is the step I have been missing.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 12, 2015)

K like your style bob


BobBitchen said:


> Here is my set up now:
> 
> 
> 3 x 3 400hps 4 x 4 600 hps
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> K like your style bob


Tnx for commin by bro, been lurking your new thread, looks like a fun ride.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll probably pick up a bottle of KLN for the future tho. I read it has rooting hormone and minute amounts of nutrients.

Seems like a good choice.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just read you cut through the node. That is the step I have been missing.


Imho, environment is more important than a nod cut.
I'v even noticed a small difference when I run my cloner in a different tent than I usually do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 12, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Imho, environment is more important than a nod cut.
> I'v even noticed a small difference when I run my cloner in a different tent than I usually do.


Temperature and light for sure makes a difference. Too hot and the plants transpire too much and rot becomes an issue. Too much light and the plants try to eat themselves.

Would you mid sharing the exact ratio of K L N you use per gallon? 

For some reason my roots were super long instead of bushy like yours. I suspect temp caused them to elongate and not cutting at the node caused fewer root nodules to form.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

T


Flaming Pie said:


> Temperature and light for sure makes a difference. Too hot and the plants transpire too much and rot becomes an issue. Too much light and the plants try to eat themselves.
> 
> Would you mid sharing the exact ratio of K L N you use per gallon?
> 
> For some reason my roots were super long instead of bushy like yours. I suspect temp caused them to elongate and not cutting at the node caused fewer root nodules to form.


To be completely honest, I wish I had your attention to detail Pie, then maybe I'd know what I'm doing right,
Lol.
As for the additives, my rez is 3gal, I use non PH'd tap water and add
5 ml KLN 
10 ml Pro Tekt

When I remember, I change out to straight tap water after 7 days and let em go another week
Hope that helps


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

My store bought cloner out does any DIY cloner i'v made, it's a cheap one but just works, may be the distance from sprayer to stem, mine is @ 3".
I use a clone king :
http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447344051&sr=8-1&keywords=Clone+king


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

transplant day



 
9 days outta cloner


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

Are those chakas SRS plants?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Are those chakas SRS plants?


No, those are bob's blue balz & chaka khan's..lol
Chaka khna = la con x choc rain, someone in my thread suggested the name, I went with it...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

I love me some chaka khan.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> No, those are bob's blue balz & chaka khan's..lol
> Chaka khna = la con x choc rain, someone in my thread suggested the name, I went with it...


I have one set of labels for B.P.F.B - bob's purple fireballs. Anyway i have blueballs above dirt now


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2015)

What seeds you running bob..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> What seeds you running bob..


Right now I have blue balz & chaka khan's in flower with their clones in veg
I also have some of the blue balz BX in cups


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

I'v got so much I want to get to, your stuff, big worms, mo's, & doc's, but i'v been fukin stuff up, especially during winter cause I'm away so much, hopefully the blumats will make it a little better, gonna test this winters run on my stuff, then on to the real goods ..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks like fun


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

Have you set up the Blumats?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Have you set up the Blumats?


I had them set up in a few plants that I ended up culling a week later, I never did get them dialed in.
I'm gonna try and set them up tonight at lights on.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 13, 2015)

It's easier to dial in with a blumat tensiometer, similar to the cones from the Tropf (drip) set but with digital display. Place it in the soil and make sure the value doesn't drop below 50, aim for 80 roughly.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2015)

Sativied said:


> It's easier to dial in with a blumat tensiometer, similar to the cones from the Tropf (drip) set but with digital display. Place it in the soil and make sure the value doesn't drop below 50, aim for 80 roughly.


Tnx Sativied, I'll look into the tensiometer. My plan to install them has been pushed back to tonight.
We'll see how that goes.
Local ski mtn opened today, so I had to get out there this morning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> T
> 
> To be completely honest, I wish I had your attention to detail Pie, then maybe I'd know what I'm doing right,
> Lol.
> ...


I just read. Alot. Then I regurgitate it. Lol.

I have the KLN in my amazon cart and will probably get it before I clone next time. Give it a go.

You can have all the attention in the world and still funk up because you are forgetful. That's why I read and keep notes. To reduce funk ups.

Damn auto spell.

Your plants and roots look beautiful. We don't get enough root pron on here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> My store bought cloner out does any DIY cloner i'v made, it's a cheap one but just works, may be the distance from sprayer to stem, mine is @ 3".
> I use a clone king :
> http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447344051&sr=8-1&keywords=Clone king


Does that produce a mist? My cloner seems to be like a lawn sprinkler.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2015)

Yea, a fine mist, same mister for a few years now, it's a good reliable unit, imo


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, a fine mist, same mister for a few years now, it's a good reliable unit, imo


Cool, im going to buy one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> T
> 
> To be completely honest, I wish I had your attention to detail Pie, then maybe I'd know what I'm doing right,
> Lol.
> ...


Is that per gallon or total for 3 gallons?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Cool, im going to buy one.


Hope it works as well for you as it has for me, i'v bought a couple of em & have had close to100% sucess with em.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

Sativied said:


> It's easier to dial in with a blumat tensiometer, similar to the cones from the Tropf (drip) set but with digital display. Place it in the soil and make sure the value doesn't drop below 50, aim for 80 roughly.


Does it measure the entirety of the soil moisture? Or just the top two inches?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is that per gallon or total for 3 gallons?


That's what I use per 3 gal, that's what the rez is, I don't remember what's recomended.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> That's what I use per 3 gal, that's what the rez is, I don't remember what's recomended.


K. Thanks for info!


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 13, 2015)

Just found this. Gonna do some lookin around man!


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does it measure the entirety of the soil moisture? Or just the top two inches?


It measures the force of the water tension around the ceramic carrot.

I believe the carrot can be buried at different depths.

@Sativied had a thread on the tensiometer, but I can't find it to link you.... Sorry!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> It measures the force of the water tension around the ceramic carrot.
> 
> I believe the carrot can be buried at different depths.
> 
> @Sativied had a thread on the tensiometer, but I can't find it to link you.... Sorry!


I just googled it. Looks pretty cool. Could be something to get in the future. no more finger tests or lifting the pot.

The big buds gotta make the bud heavy. They're full of water after all. Would make flower watering less of a guessing game.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> It measures the force of the water tension around the ceramic carrot.
> 
> I believe the carrot can be buried at different depths.
> 
> @Sativied had a thread on the tensiometer, but I can't find it to link you.... Sorry!


Yea it looks like it would take some of the guess work out on if they are staying moist enough or drying out,I'd like to read that link


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> Just found this. Gonna do some lookin around man!


Cool, glad ya came by sh


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just googled it. Looks pretty cool. Could be something to get in the future. no more finger tests or lifting the pot.
> 
> The big buds gotta make the bud heavy. They're full of water after all. Would make flower watering less of a guessing game.





BobBitchen said:


> Yea it looks like it would take some of the guess work out on if they are staying moist enough or drying out,I'd like to read that link


I FOUND IT!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-prevent-overwatering-blumat-tensio-meter.849516/


----------



## Sativied (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does it measure the entirety of the soil moisture? Or just the top two inches?


There's an XL version that is longer, for larger pots. The clay part is where the soil tries to pull water out of the tensio meter (have to fill it with water) which causes a pressure inside. In the drip version it pulls open a membrane opening the drip channel, in the meter is a pressure sensor. It may seem that means it measures only a small area but that's not really the case if you water fairly evenly. It takes about an hour or two to settle after watering and then the measurement will be fairly even if you move it to a different spot (which I don't recommend, best to leave it where it is, use one pot as reference). I used mine, the regular version, in 1Liter to 7 gallon pots. Used it for years, still do especially early on since I'm still using different soil every run. 

What's more important than the values itself (that differ per soil, and after a while per meter) is the difference since last watering. I.e. if you water and it says 10, then the next days says 100, you can water till to aim for 10 again. If it's however only 20 or still 10 the next day, don't water it. It's a rather simple but clever piece of equipment that when used correctly can be very insightful. Tuning the wet dry cycle without getting to wet/dry, running a little dryer during the night (important for me especially when it gets cold at night), shows nicely when they have transpiration problems from other reasons then overwatering (suddenly drink less yet is not on zero or very low) or really done at the end, or when they really start drinking more during peak flower. Also 'showed' me plants do want water at night.

There's an XL version for the Tropf version too, depending on the pot size those may be a requirement to get it dialed in (else the top layer stays wet and the bottom dry, great for gnats, not for the plant).


----------



## Sativied (Nov 13, 2015)

Also check out this post: http://rollitup.org/t/blumats.854972/#post-11177686 with some images of someone who added pressure sensors to the Tropf set carrots turning them into digital meters, connected to an Arduino, logging the data, depicting the water use difference of multiple plants into a graph. Cool stuff.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for coming in and clarifying. I know what I said about them measuring water tension around the carrots wasn't correct but I didn't know how to say it the right way because I don't know how these meters work.

Well, now I do!

Thanks! 

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2015)

@foreverflyhi - donated a few Blumats to me and I am thinking about hooking some up.

I would love to dial in a sweet spot for my perfect strain with the following parameters strictly maintained:


Soil moisture
Soil pH
Soil temperature
Brix
CO2
Light output (PAR)
Light period
Nutrient availability
Air movement/RH
Am I missing anything?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @foreverflyhi - donated a few Blumats to me and I am thinking about hooking some up.
> 
> I would love to dial in a sweet spot for my perfect strain with the following parameters strictly maintained:
> 
> ...


Finally got the blumats in the pots, adjustment time..
What is your " Perfect " strain Mo?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2015)

Angry ocean this morning........


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I still like BLue Dream the best so far. I will let you know after I medicate with the Rebar hash.


Pics please! I miss waking up to see the ocean! I would love the days when there were tons of whitecaps and the water just looked dangerous.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Pics please! I miss waking up to see the ocean! I would love the days when there were tons of whitecaps and the water just looked dangerous.


Shit Mo !!! grabbed my tablet, walked back down & all calm.... lol... still a nice view... and California cold......


----------



## Sativied (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Am I missing anything?


Air temperature. And, combined with RH, the VPD, e.g:
http://www.just4growers.com/stream/temperature-humidity-and-c02/vapor-pressure-deficit-the-hidden-force-on-your-plants.aspx

I'm going to set up automatic watering (soil pots and hempy/perlite containers) using a cycle timer that supports seconds. Things used to be pricey but found a cheap one on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008KVV546 Ordered one to try, but will probably build a few of these into my closets walls.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks Bob! That looks amazing! We just got back from La Jolla and the cove was getting pounded with giant storm surf:




Webcam is much calmer than when we were there!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @foreverflyhi - donated a few Blumats to me and I am thinking about hooking some up.
> 
> I would love to dial in a sweet spot for my perfect strain with the following parameters strictly maintained:
> 
> ...



Are you still in contact with him. I haven't spoken to flyhi since last Christmas. I lost his number and he's never on here anymore either.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

It was around the same time. I was in SD today and was going to look him up. Ended up just going out to lunch and heading home.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3545757


Have fun buddy


----------



## Joedank (Nov 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3545757


hero status go get them turns!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2015)

Does your list cover quality of light Mo? Frequency.

I am thinking of the T8/T5 People who have those bulb arrays that
allow them to sprinkle in Deep-Reds and UV-Blues.

Great work SG. Hoping that the transitions have finished up cleanly.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

I am always playing with the spectrum. I would love to know which parts of sunlight do more damage than good and keep those away from the plants.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

@BobBitchen - where is that? Big Bear?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2015)

It sure looks like it. Lovely.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - where is that? Big Bear?


Yes sir, snow summit parking lot, been up all week and last fri.
Legs are wrecked, smile is wide ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2015)

Hope the blumats are working, didn't really have much time to adjust them.
Gonna go home tomorrow after a few days laps up here.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice! How are the temps?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

Have fun out there dude. Wave to my kitties as you drive past. 

Really glad you are at it again, you had us worried earlier this year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice! How are the temps?


Mild temps mid 50's, slight head wind while skiing, beautiful blue skies 


jigfresh said:


> Have fun out there dude. Wave to my kitties as you drive past.
> 
> Really glad you are at it again, you had us worried earlier this year.


There was no chance I wasn't gonna ski....
Heart feels fine, legs are another story....
Too fu*kin happy


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Mild temps mid 50's, slight head wind while skiing, beautiful blue skies
> 
> 
> There was no chance I wasn't gonna ski....
> ...


Ha, beautiful conditions, I'm the same, first couple of times out, even though I play soccer and hockey, it's different muscles and ouch! Keep some of those gel caps in your pocket


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2015)

I wasn't aware you were having health problems, @BobBitchen. Glad to hear you're skiing! Making me jelly...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2015)

Hope you are staying well Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Have fun out there dude. Wave to my kitties as you drive past.
> 
> Really glad you are at it again, you had us worried earlier this year.


How are the cats doing ? Are they all well & happy ? I was thinking about them..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2015)

They are all pretty good as far as I know. One is with dezracer and very happy, one is with my wife's friend and very happy, one is with my mother in law in PA and very happy, one ran away, one got a new home in crestline, 3 went to a cool cat sanctuary in crestline and will hopefully get homes in the future, and there are still 2 in our house that the girl is watching, lol... her name is kat. Plus the 4 on the deck that still get fed. I think one of the two at our house is pretty sad as she has no friends anymore and her mother was the one who ran away. Poor little tulip.  She's the only reason I feel bad for leaving. Kinda hard to type about.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2015)

chaka kahn #5..... almost 3wks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3546885
> View attachment 3546883 View attachment 3546884 chaka kahn #5..... almost 3wks


BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

They didn't die on you Bob! How did the Blumats work?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They didn't die on you Bob! How did the Blumats work?


They worked great, only one was a bit dry & needed a little adjustment


----------



## Sativied (Nov 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3546885
> View attachment 3546883 View attachment 3546884 chaka kahn #5..... almost 3wks


Looking great Bob, beautiful donkey dick in the making. Not sure if Chaka Kahn will be happy once google will replace the images in the top results with your donkey dick though, I think you should call it Miley Cyrus


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Looking great Bob, beautiful donkey dick in the making. Not sure if Chaka Kahn will be happy once google will replace the images in the top results with your donkey dick though, I think you should call it Miley Cyrus


I'm keeping my eye out for a nasty ass Miley Cyrus pheno


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Mild temps mid 50's, slight head wind while skiing, beautiful blue skies
> 
> 
> There was no chance I wasn't gonna ski....
> ...


This is just the best.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2015)

Im into the lights


----------



## Sativied (Nov 23, 2015)

If the stem isn't woody yet you may still be able to bend it, after pinching and massaging the spot where it will bend, use a wire to hold it up so it doesn't bend 90 degrees and flattens.

I just got the cycle timer relay in. The instructions are quite funny, in chinglish... They also have a few cheap models with a thermostat on the relay instead of a timer.

"If the code label damaged, product will not guarantee."


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2015)

Chillaxin with the loo


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2015)

Someone is going to give the pooch a call bro! :0) Great shot.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Mild temps mid 50's, slight head wind while skiing, beautiful blue skies
> 
> 
> There was no chance I wasn't gonna ski....
> ...


Every winter we use to go to a new place to ski.. That was when we were younger and before two auto accidents.. Still go just not very offten.. I love how everything leaves your mind as you glide down the mountain..


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2015)

LOL for me it was patches on a cap FLK. Good times.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

Compression waves! I feel the cold coming!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 24, 2015)

Cold ass wind today up here..feel something commin'


----------



## papapayne (Nov 25, 2015)

yea I never have been skiing or snowboarding. Always wanted to, but after I blew my knees up, probably not the best idea for me anymore.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2015)

Go for the inner-tube Pap. Hilarious fun. You have to pick your run 
carefully though as there is no control whatsoever. :0)


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Go for the inner-tube Pap. Hilarious fun. You have to pick your run
> carefully though as there is no control whatsoever. :0)


This sounds like it would be fun. Not so much if you find the trees


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

Hope you had a good day Bob.  Eat some turkey for me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2015)

Will do Jig
Hope you and your family have a fantastic day...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hope you had a good day Bob.  Eat some turkey for me.


Having a third slice of pie for ya also Jig


----------



## Joedank (Nov 26, 2015)

happy turkey day buddy see ya in a few weeks . got a place on the beach in tahoe and bringing my teles so i can beat myself up on the sierria seement


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> happy turkey day buddy see ya in a few weeks . got a place on the beach in tahoe and bringing my teles so i can beat myself up on the sierria seement



Mammoth. sierria ceeement, yesterday


From instagram


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah buddy, that looks AWESOME


----------



## Joedank (Nov 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3552035
> Mammoth. sierria ceeement, yesterday
> 
> 
> From instagram


looks pretty blower to me !! ohh we are gonna have fun!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2015)

very lankey @ 4 wks



seeded Chaka Khan lower...4 wks


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2015)

10*f this morning @ 6:30 blue sky 
Everyone enjoy your day....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful and damn cold!


----------



## Sativied (Nov 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3553374 very lankey @ 4 wks
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553375
> seeded Chaka Khan lower...4 wks


Makes amnesia haze look small. Looks like they will fill up nicely nonetheless though. Spears instead of colas they call 'm. What's the lineage of chaka khan?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Makes amnesia haze look small. Looks like they will fill up nicely nonetheless though. Spears instead of colas they call 'm. What's the lineage of chaka khan?


There was a nice la con down here in so cal, I hit it with escobars chocolate rain pollen 
I'v only ran it once, I hope to find something nice, popped a few more for this run.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2015)

What a fanfuqintastic day.....
Killer weather & snow

Tonight's heavy eyelids brought to you by a lil cherry pie n' fireballs hash.....


 bob


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome Bob! It's cold down here. Bet its icy up there at night brother!



BobBitchen said:


> What a fanfuqintastic day.....
> Killer weather & snow
> 
> Tonight's heavy eyelids brought to you by a lil cherry pie n' fireballs hash.....
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

Great news Bob. Rock it Brother!


----------



## Sativied (Nov 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> There was a nice la con down here in so cal, I hit it with escobars chocolate rain pollen
> I'v only ran it once, I hope to find something nice, popped a few more for this run.


Ok, so that's roughly (uk cheese(skunk #1) x afghani) x (Chocolope x blueberry)

That explains the length, it's from the thai genes in the Chocolope (= thai choco x cannalope haze). Besides obvious not the others and thai known to be tall, I've grown chocolate fondue, one of the tallest plants I've grown, also amongst the best bud I smoked though. It's chocolope x uk cheese. The genes from that same choco thai plant, same as in yours is why I wanted to create something similar but without the thai in it. That's the cross I call P, which is chunk x cannalope haze. Turns out that thai actually adds to the 'haze' so didn't work out as planned.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2015)

Smoking a spliff, so cannabis related.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2015)

Home for a few days
plants coming along....four weeks
love the blumats....

blue balz #4




 
chaka #5


 bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2015)

& the other stuff..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Dec 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 10*f this morning @ 6:30 blue sky
> Everyone enjoy your day....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554181


is that your rig ?? sweet taco 
in lake tahoe expecting 1-2 ft this week  stoked its so cold ....stoked ...
hope your having a great day ! 
sending good vibes.. hope the heart is strong . you taking the ubiquinal (reduced coQ10)??
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/07/08/ubiquinol-benefits.aspx


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 8, 2015)

looks like a skylight is in order...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> looks like a skylight is in order...lol


I'm hoping it hasn't punched through by the time I get home lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> is that your rig ?? sweet taco
> in lake tahoe expecting 1-2 ft this week  stoked its so cold ....stoked ...
> hope your having a great day !
> sending good vibes.. hope the heart is strong . you taking the ubiquinal (reduced coQ10)??
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/07/08/ubiquinol-benefits.aspx


Have fun Joe, looks like a nice storm gonna hit up north.
63* today on the hill here, a bit warm, but the snow stayed very good all day.

Peace bobb


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2015)

Which hill are you on today?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which hill are you on today?


I'm local Mo, snow summit....
When are you leaving for the bbq ?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2015)

Thursday night. I am hoping I can beat the freeze over the Grapevine. I expect it to get closed on Friday morning. I don't want to get stuck behind that mess.

If it was daylight hours I would take the coast.

You want to ride up with me?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thursday night. I am hoping I can beat the freeze over the Grapevine. I expect it to get closed on Friday morning. I don't want to get stuck behind that mess.
> 
> If it was daylight hours I would take the coast.
> 
> You want to ride up with me?



Dude I wish I could... LOL but not a chance in hell right now for me.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2015)

Safe Travel!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2015)

Not gonna be able to make it, but tnx, have a great time.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, I owe, I owe, so off to work I go.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2015)

blue balz #4



 
chaka #5

5.5 weeks.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2015)

how was Squaw @Joedank ?
git over to kirkwood...sister chutes


----------



## Joedank (Dec 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> how was Squaw @Joedank ?
> git over to kirkwood...sister chutes


it was not so good  to be honest .
edit : the snow yesterday came in as rain and i dont know the ski area that well so it was user error . got at least 17" new on the deck at 7 am here . i bet today will be pretty awsome !


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2015)

blue balz F2


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> blue balz F2
> 
> View attachment 3562632


Comes with a free chastity belt that only unlocks after 120 days?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3557188


Looks like some suoercropping is in order. 

I had to do it one time. Buds still were fat and tasty.

Pinch and tie down so the branch stays horizontal. When weight comes, tie it to the pipe so it doesn't fall.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

skiied at Squaw yesterday pretty fun neat mountain . at noon the winds and snow closed all the lifts so they gave me a pass for today and apolgized ..lol... never seen winds and snnow like that . moved FEET of snow at a time ... wow! gotta get back here to ski kirkwood once it is all open . thought i knew what DEEP snow was like but cali is whole other level shit 4 feet this week . someone told me that was a weak storm cycle ..lol... woah
hope your gettn some good turns in !!
love the new avatar


----------



## Mohican (Dec 14, 2015)

We skied Heavenly when Squaw got too windy.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We skied Heavenly when Squaw got too windy.


good info to know thanks !


----------



## Sativied (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like some suoercropping is in order.
> 
> I had to do it one time. Buds still were fat and tasty.
> 
> Pinch and tie down so the branch stays horizontal. When weight comes, tie it to the pipe so it doesn't fall.


For example 
 
Bend over yesterday cause it was growing out of the light. About twice the size of her sisters.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like some suoercropping is in order.
> 
> I had to do it one time. Buds still were fat and tasty.
> 
> Pinch and tie down so the branch stays horizontal. When weight comes, tie it to the pipe so it doesn't fall.





Sativied said:


> For example
> View attachment 3564549
> Bend over yesterday cause it was growing out of the light. About twice the size of her sisters.


 
I went lazy mans way, lopped off the main, that was a secondary, & has stopped stretching there...
no keepers this round..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2015)

shadow cruiser......


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice Ride! Frost in all shots. :0)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice! Lift to lift without stopping! Is that this morning? It is so crappy out hehe!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> shadow cruiser......


Nice bob, you're making me jealous, we're still not open up here, f'n El Nino weather is keeping us above 0C most days still, can't wait for the lifts to fire up #$%! Enjoy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2015)

this past tues. i believe.....
had the place to myself almost all week..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Nice bob, you're making me jealous, we're still not open up here, f'n El Nino weather is keeping us above 0C most days still, can't wait for the lifts to fire up #$%! Enjoy!


its was cold most of the week, they made snow almost everyday, I think it was 10*f tues morn, with a slight breeze, kept it crisp all day..
Iv got bout' 20 days in so far ...


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> shadow cruiser......


Great video Bob, could almost feel the wind on my face lol. Think that may be the closet I get to any snow these holidays, little warmer than normal where I am in the UK. 

Just out of interest what's blue balz?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2015)

It's when you are with a pretty girl.... and she seems like she's really into you...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Great video Bob, could almost feel the wind on my face lol. Think that may be the closet I get to any snow these holidays, little warmer than normal where I am in the UK.
> 
> Just out of interest what's blue balz?


Blue Balz = Fireballs x Blue moonshine


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2015)

@jigfresh .....How is lil' Tulip getting on ? any word ?


----------



## Sativied (Dec 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> shadow cruiser......


Awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> @jigfresh .....How is lil' Tulip getting on ? any word ?


Yeah, she's alright. She cuddles with Lewis these days. There's only the two of them left inside. Poor little girl, I can't wait to see her again. I feel bad for leaving her behind. Still can't believe her mom walked out on us last year.  We get pictures occasionally. Thanks for checking.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2015)

blue balz #5

Happy Holidays all.........


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

damn! looking fire 

Merry Xmas Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2015)

?


----------



## Sativied (Dec 27, 2015)

@bob 
? Indeed, something ain't right


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2015)

chaka#2


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2015)

wish I wouda labeled this chuck ????


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2015)

Frosty the Bud-Man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2015)

Time to clean my fans I guess 



a happy chaka youngn'


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 31, 2015)

what you bitchen about Bob.They look sweet. I didn't read all,hope the prego mom was intended.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2015)

Igotthe6 said:


> what you bitchen about Bob.They look sweet. I didn't read all,hope the prego mom was intended.


thank you,
It was intended, just dont remember what it is.....for sure......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2015)

did RIU break agin ?pix are fu*ked up


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2015)

yeah, it was another strange day.

Hope you have a good new years dude.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2015)

Tnx Jig, same to ya....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2016)

Snow day.....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2016)

Pictures!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> thank you,
> It was intended, just dont remember what it is.....for sure......


I have had to write down who the father is on green tie me up tape because by the time the seeds are ripe I could not remember who the father was..... 
And I tie it directly on the stem I fertilized


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Pictures!!!


This morning .....calm before another storm...predicting 20"@ 5000 tonight


----------



## Joedank (Jan 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> This morning .....calm before another storm...predicting 20"@ 5000 tonightView attachment 3579629


very nice!! i am craving some freash powpowpowpow
hope that storm hammers us too !
ahhh driving past the huge trees covered in snow ... 
make some good turns for me brother !


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice Bob, enjoy that fresh powder! We finally opened a couple of runs, was there Sunday night but conditions sucked with all the weekend visitors. Heading out tonight for a few runs, conditions should be great and should have the chairs almost to myself


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2016)

Smoking a fatty on the balcony . ....


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2016)

This band of rain is intense.....there should be a ton of snow tonight.

I was in Carmel Valley when a Alert went out over the Radio: Tornado Watch.

Then they went on to name the areas. I was driving there. LOL We are not 
going to get any sort of "wedge" out here. 

I do have to admit that the it was intense....the wipers began to have little effect.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2016)

We got out just in time!!!! You can have all that snow bob. Jeezo. I feel for the girl in our house, she's never lived at altitude.

Enjoy brother.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 7, 2016)

Top of the tram in palm springs got 2 feet of snow since yesterday. They're expecting another 2-3 feet through tomorrow


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow, thats some beautiful shots there guys. Its always amazing how just a blanket of snow makes the most beautiful scenery.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm buried in upper parking lot, snow to my knees, been out shoveling snow for the last hour, 
Gonna be a great day if / when I get out


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2016)

Not a great pic, coffee an a bowl time.. waiting on plow...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2016)

Hurry up snow plow man!!!! There's a mountain a waiting.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

that is definitely some snow!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2016)

blue balz #9 @ chop
  

chaka kahn # 4 (seeded)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2016)

That looks perfect! Looks like a picture from the TGA website!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2016)

3 for 4 kimbo kush r.
2 for 3 white 88 G 13 x hash plant r.
4 for 4 fireballs x GDP r.
1 for 1 og kush f.
3 for 4 Christmas cookies r, 
2 for 4 annihilator r.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 3 for 4 kimbo kush r.
> 2 for 3 white 88 G 13 x hash plant r.
> 4 for 4 fireballs x GDP r.
> 1 for 1 og kush f.
> ...


christmas cookies . @mofoo has some sweet pics of that in his outdoor thread . looks like a winner


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2016)

The Skiing has been killer...
.......thats all...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2016)

root porn.............
 
day 13


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2016)

came back home to some seriously thirsty plants, look half dead...soaked em all
also lost a few seedlings , i forgot to unplug the heat mat 5 days ago...
but the cloner kicked ass again...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hope you are having a great ski season buddy


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> came back home to some seriously thirsty plants, look half dead...soaked em all
> also lost a few seedlings , i forgot to unplug the heat mat 5 days ago...
> but the cloner kicked ass again...


Damn that reminds me, I need to go unplug mine!!!

Sorry about the seedlings man. Shit sucks! I just lost 9 seedlings/teens to my misses house bunny.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope you are having a great ski season buddy


The last two weeks have been killer 



papapayne said:


> Damn that reminds me, I need to go unplug mine!!!
> 
> Sorry about the seedlings man. Shit sucks! I just lost 9 seedlings/teens to my misses house bunny.


Yea, only being home on weekends isn't the best for the grow, I havnt set up the blumats for this run yet either, and probably shouldn't have started seeds right now 
Gotta watch those house bunnies......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2016)

Added a slymer/ golden ticket, chakas srs, Frank's gift, nightmare cookies, and got my white/green fireballs cut back...
Now to find room.....


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2016)

Oooooh.... LOL!

NICE


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Added a slymer/ golden ticket, chakas srs, Frank's gift, nightmare cookies, and got my white/green fireballs cut back...
> Now to find room.....


nice scores Bob. 

I would continue a preventive on the Franks Gift, it seems to like the pm and I think that one was from my house, which sadly does have PM issues.

I ran sulfur burner a number of times, and was rocking green cure and neem, but do keep it in mind 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> nice scores Bob.
> 
> I would continue a preventive on the Franks Gift, it seems to like the pm and I think that one was from my house, which sadly does have PM issues.
> 
> ...


No problems yet with the franks gift. We don't have quite the same environment as the Pacific North West either. Lol. Fingers crossed it stays away


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No problems yet with the franks gift. We don't have quite the same environment as the Pacific North West either. Lol. Fingers crossed it stays away


Yea, I figure it won't be a problem, just fair warning  Most climates aren't as brutal as my lil microclimate.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No problems yet with the franks gift. We don't have quite the same environment as the Pacific North West either. Lol. Fingers crossed it stays away


mine cleaned up nicely 
glad you got all those fine ass cuts bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> mine cleaned up nicely
> glad you got all those fine ass cuts bro


Yea you and papapayne were the first to get it from me. I don't have problems with the FG but his place just fucking breeds the shit or something.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2016)

I got my cut too - it is outside today getting happy!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2016)

Ozone Generator run 3 times a day for 10-20 minutes will help with PM big time. Just dont be in the room while running it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2016)

Iv not had any problems with PM, I think my spider mites keep it in check


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2016)

Fuqin el nino, rained on the lower hill yesterday...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

It has been warm at night the last few days.

Be careful on the ice! Sharpen those edges


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It has been warm at night the last few days.
> 
> Be careful on the ice! Sharpen those edges


Yea, east coast boiler plate today..... ......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2016)

Beautiful day though, so no complaints..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2016)

Made a couple of connections this week.
had a ski shop owner ask me to test next year's equipment for him at 
The industry demo in mammoth February . 
Then had a gentleman ask if I would like to trade him some flower for 
the keys to his luxury condo in mammoth, sounds much better than car camping,
especially in -8* weather....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2016)

And no dead plants from another 5 days stretch with not watering.
I need to set up the blumats this weekend.
add resilient to @supchaka 's serious,
I left the big clone in the very small pot it came in,
look ed half dead when I got home, serious droop, I watered and 6 hrs later it was
trying to pray again!
Up potted to 3gal, gonna mother for a run or two.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Made a couple of connections this week.
> had a ski shop owner ask me to test next year's equipment for him at
> The industry demo in mammoth February .
> Then had a gentleman ask if I would like to trade him some flower for
> ...


Synergistically Fortunate!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Made a couple of connections this week.
> had a ski shop owner ask me to test next year's equipment for him at
> The industry demo in mammoth February .
> Then had a gentleman ask if I would like to trade him some flower for
> ...


That is bad ass


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is bad ass


I made it to Colorado homie.. Got a giant basement. I might be looking for some beans here in the near future


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2016)

The Chacka is growing like a monster!



That was five days ago!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

I'v been trimming all morning watching the FA cup, while trippin' on @fumble 's choc/peanut butter brownie
that someguy shared with me...tasty...& f'n stoned..feel no pain
on to transplanting a round of blue balz #9... a keeper so far....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The Chacka is growing like a monster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I passed out some blue balz to some of the lift op's this past week,gonna take some of the Chaka Kahn up next week, interesting smell on most, had one with choc/ sweet peanut butter smell, wish I had taken a cut of that one.
Good reviews of the BB from those who I talked to, of course free weed seems to get good reviews anyway ...lol


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I passed out some blue balz to some of the lift op's this past week,gonna take some of the Chaka Kahn up next week, interesting smell on most, had one with choc/ sweet peanut butter smell, wish I had taken a cut of that one.
> Good reviews of the BB from those who I talked to, of course free weed seems to get good reviews anyway ...lol


love hooking up the ski folks with nugs my own self  
got some DEEP pow days in finally . ya know that feeling of skiing a coulair FAST and wide turns ohhhh so fun ... big face shots all the way down [email protected] is wit us .... feeling like a snowman ...lol


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v been trimming all morning watching the FA cup, while trippin' on @fumble 's choc/peanut butter brownie
> that someguy shared with me...tasty...& f'n stoned..feel no pain
> on to transplanting a round of blue balz #9... a keeper so far....


right on  glad you liked it Bob. And thanks for tagging me...I don't really venture out of the outdoor or cooking forums. Subbed up now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I passed out some blue balz to some of the lift op's this past week,gonna take some of the Chaka Kahn up next week, interesting smell on most, had one with choc/ sweet peanut butter smell, wish I had taken a cut of that one.
> Good reviews of the BB from those who I talked to, of course free weed seems to get good reviews anyway ...lol


That blue moonshine pollen makes great plants. The only thing that sucks is up here they are a little on the pm sensitive. Every cross has been that way so has to come from the bms but next generation i make will be better.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That blue moonshine pollen makes great plants. The only thing that sucks is up here they are a little on the pm sensitive. Every cross has been that way so has to come from the bms but next generation i make will be better.


Lucky down here with environment . ..I'v ran the fb x bms 4 times I think, no pm.
I'v only had pm once, it was a Hells angel OG bout 3 yrs ago.
Two clones from a disp. Tossed out as soon as i could


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2016)

Butt ass cold yesterday?....6*f now..clear sky's 
Joint in hand ...coffee hot & black....
Enjoy your day everyone....


----------



## Joedank (Feb 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Butt ass cold yesterday?....6*f now..clear sky's
> Joint in hand ...coffee hot & black....
> Enjoy your day everyone....


sounds epic  enjoy the soft snow ! was putting snow over the hood of the subiroo getting home yesterday ..!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2016)

Stayed at, what I'm told, is the oldest existing cabins in the area (largest fire place also )
Turned 100 yrs last year...smelled like it ...lol....
My usual place was full, & car camping sucks with temps in single digits.
Mammoth reported 36- 51" over the weekend !...next week baby....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2016)

That's cool, bob!

What was the temp like in the cabin?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's cool, bob!
> 
> What was the temp like in the cabin?


Toasty....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

Our house is turning 100 next year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Our house is turning 100 next year.


It's a cool ass house house too


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

My house was born in 1969. That is why my grows are so happy here


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

When are you heading up to Mammoth? How long are you staying?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When are you heading up to Mammoth? How long are you staying?


I may not know dates, but I know the answers. As soon as possible and as long as possible. haha... have a great trip up there Bob. What a great season.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When are you heading up to Mammoth? How long are you staying?


Not sure, I gotta find out when the industry demo is & talk to the shop owner I'll be testing for, he gets back tonight I think. 
But I can stay only 5 days at a time, that's all my plants let me leave for.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 3, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I may not know dates, but I know the answers. As soon as possible and as long as possible. haha... have a great trip up there Bob. What a great season.


Tnx jig.
Yea, awesome season so far
you miss shoveling snow ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2016)

to be honest, yes. It's the only thing I enjoyed about the snow... that and the quiet. I hate being cold though, so I'll keep the sunshine here.

So stoked for mammoth. Man I hope it's great. And hope that place works out alright.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2016)

Mammoth was my first skiing experience. 

...kinda ruined me for the tiny spots, but it was great.

Did Dave's Run on day 3 == lots of traversing. :0)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

Chaka is loving the sun!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Mammoth was my first skiing experience.
> 
> ...kinda ruined me for the tiny spots, but it was great.
> 
> Did Dave's Run on day 3 == lots of traversing. :0)


Mammoths always been my favorite, especially in spring


Mohican said:


> Chaka is loving the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks happy


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

She is a happy plant!

I had a great time at Heavenly in Tahoe in March.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2016)

That Chaka is so dark green looking, esp for that bright light.
(the light green is all the new growth)

Very strong.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

Alaska Fish 5-1-1!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh yes, I have used that with the veggie garden Very cool.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 5, 2016)

Industry demo in mammoth this Wednesday & Thursday, 
Thinking of going up tues - fri
Should be fun, I talked to the shop owner yesterday , all set....
I need to make some hash caps this weekend for the trip.
been a great week...beating the shit outta life !
Peace all....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice! I am really tempted to take off for a week but the interview calls keep coming in.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

boated the FB green i got back from @SomeGuy , tnx for keeping it bro..looks healthy


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice! I am really tempted to take off for a week but the interview calls keep coming in.


come up to Mammoth for a few days...u can sched interviews from the gondola..


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

home for the weekend.
jarred up the latest Chaka & BB
off to pick up some dry ice at the ice house
then on to pulling seeds from a couple of chaka x blue ballz crosses


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

added some hygrometers to some jar lids

  
still need to clean up a bit


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

gettin deep.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Alaska Fish 5-1-1!


I use it too and after feeding Papapaynes plants for a month with it in the mix he is using it now too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3602570
> gettin deep.....


I got to play in the snow yesterday


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I use it too and after feeding Papapaynes plants with it in the mix he is using it now too


good stuff, i either use alaska or neptunes


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got to play in the snow yesterday
> View attachment 3602572


beautiful shot Doc. what is that shark tooth peak in the background?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> good stuff, i either use alaska or neptunes


I get the Alaska fish and liquid sea weed and alternate with worm teas


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> beautiful shot Doc. what is that shark tooth peak in the background?


I just tried to look it up but it's name on is not on the map. It is near HooDoo sky resort


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2016)

Just make sure to dry those new lids out very well Bob. 

That adhesive will off-gas for a while...think BHO :0)

We would not want the flavor to spread to the buds.

JD

P.S ."Nastines" as opposed to "Terpines"


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Just make sure to dry those new lids out very well Bob.
> 
> That adhesive will off-gas for a while...think BHO :0)
> 
> ...


I was going to let them cure outside for 7-10 days.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just tried to look it up but it's name on is not on the map. It is near HooDoo sky resort


Gorgeous pic, and there is no way that peak is nameless.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Gorgeous pic, and there is no way that peak is nameless.


Yea my thoughts too. I know the locals have to have a name for it


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> beautiful shot Doc. what is that shark tooth peak in the background?





Dr.D81 said:


> Yea my thoughts too. I know the locals have to have a name for it


Mount washington.. On a great clear day you can see 3 fingered jack behind it to.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2016)

blue balz bout 4wks


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3603097
> blue balz bout 4wks


Nice ballz Bob lol really she looks awesome !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3603097
> blue balz bout 4wks


Looks great. I had one survive the pm and plant count culls at PP that will flip tonight. Next round of seeds I will bust off the rest of what I have. That rum bayou that made high times came from that same pollen.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2016)

That is very well along for 4 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

Amazing pics Doc!
When are you heading up Bob?
Drove home from an interview in San Diego. Took the back way home on the 15 and cut through on Ortega Highway.

Lake Elsinore:



It was a magic day 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm leaving here bout midn


Mohican said:


> Amazing pics Doc!
> When are you heading up Bob?
> Drove home from an interview in San Diego. Took the back way home on the 15 and cut through on Ortega Highway.
> 
> ...


I'm leaving here bout midnight, gets me in town by 6am, breakfast and a quick nap.
Freeski tues, demo is wed & thurs, free ski fri. 
That's the plan for now. Come on up, gonna be a beautiful week up there.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

I would love to but I spent my allowance at the Cup 
What are you demo-ing?
Do they have a website?

Chaka is still growing like a monster!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2016)

A ski shop owner in big bear asked me to test next year's ski equipment for his shop, give him some input on what to buy for the shop for next year.
I have a couple of the Chakas in flower now, like the way they are coming along also.
How was the cup this year ?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

It was way more commercialized and strict. No more weed swap meet.

There are some legit products coming from the minds of stoners.

The rosin scene is definitely going to replace BHO.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

I got your back. . Just need to see you. 



Mohican said:


> I would love to but I spent my allowance at the Cup
> What are you demo-ing?
> Do they have a website?
> 
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2016)

20' of snow....10' window.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3604802
> 20' of snow....10' window.....


Fucking A bro!


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fucking A bro!


My exact thought !!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha! Yeah!

I was a tiny kid when I saw snow like that. 

My parent slid open a sliding-glass door and we tunneled out
like mice given a loaf a bread.

I look forward to hearing about the skiing that followed.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Ha ha ha ha! Yeah!
> 
> I was a tiny kid when I saw snow like that.
> 
> ...


Spectacular so far....90mph, hip draggin wind buff.......


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

Hunh?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2016)

Killer week....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

Hahaha - It looks like the cannabis cup!

Any cool new advances in ski equipment?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2016)

I think that that was a reference to feeling your body cut through
powder that comes up past the waist. 

90 MPH is pretty f'ing over the top btw


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2016)

Is that how hard the wind is blowing? I have seen the wind blow the snow off of the cornice.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 13, 2016)

"Wind slab - A layer of stiff, hard snow created by deposition of wind blown snow on leeward side of a ridge. Wind slabs form over weak, soft powder snow, creating avalanche concerns on steep slopes."
It's kinda like dryed out sugar or styrofome.
But a blast to ski.....

Yea JD, 90 was an exaggeration, I was however clocked at 81 mph on the grommers Wednesday.
I'm not sure how accurate the phone app is, but I hear it's close.

Hip draggin' - just a fast, layed-out turn where your hip almost drags on the snow.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> "Wind slab - A layer of stiff, hard snow created by deposition of wind blown snow on leeward side of a ridge. Wind slabs form over weak, soft powder snow, creating avalanche concerns on steep slopes."
> It's kinda like dryed out sugar or styrofome.
> But a blast to ski.....
> 
> ...


I never dragged a hip on my skiboards but I'm real sure I hit 80mph more than once. It's even more fun doing it in the trees! Good times!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 15, 2016)

90* mid February ! 
WTF !!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 90* mid February !
> WTF !!


Dude, I'm wearing shorts and a tshirt to run errands in the evening, mid 60s. In Northern Colorado. In mid February. Straight up batshit crazy sauce, with chips.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2016)

Y'all want to look after your AC purchases now, fair warning.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like a rain out today on the hill...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Felt like Hawaii here yesterday! Warm rain!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Felt like Hawaii here yesterday! Warm rain!


It's 70 here today. In Northern Colorado.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Y'all want to look after your AC purchases now, fair warning.


I'm dead serious, guys. I called the factory making my 5 Ton chiller with hot gas recovery this morning to get an update on their progress.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Ever been to T-Joe's?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

We have a 95% efficient 15 ton that I got 3 years ago. It has saved our ass. I think we had over 100 days over 100 degrees last year!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

I even got a portable AC for working in my garage!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

clone cab needs some attention


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

hope everyone is doing well...

goin' back to Mammoth this week...




Climax 03/2014


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

Best size bag for dry ice hash ?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

190. 220 works well also. Either way there will be some green in it. 160 and lower just gets clogged.

Have fun. Last time I did it my whole room got covered in stickiness! 

Ball jar with a lid ring holding the bag over the mouth worked very well for shaking. I kept all of the tools in the dry ice to keep them from getting sticky.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> 190. 220 works well also. Either way there will be some green in it. 160 and lower just gets clogged.
> 
> Have fun. Last time I did it my whole room got covered in stickiness!
> 
> ...


Tnx Mo, I'll be doing it up in big bear..leave the stickiness there.....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

The pile of yummy you get from dry ice is extraordinary!

This was from a 220 bag filled with flowers I had run through a food processor with dry ice:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Feb 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The pile of yummy you get from dry ice is extraordinary!
> 
> This was from a 220 bag filled with flowers I had run through a food processor with dry ice:
> 
> ...


looks great bro !
you made any rosin yet ? i just took a real cold dab of rosin from kief and MAN oh MAN ...YUM


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

I had Rosin Technologies press some of my Crimbo 190 bubble hash at the LA Cup. OMG was it amazing. Turned dirty hash into gobs of honey!

I could just run a 73 bag after my 220 catch bag and then rosin press the whole shebang! It would save so many steps and give a better profile of the whole plant.

I am ready to get one of those machines!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The pile of yummy you get from dry ice is extraordinary!
> 
> This was from a 220 bag filled with flowers I had run through a food processor with dry ice:
> 
> ...



Ball jar & silk screen material......


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2016)

"run through a food processor with dry ice"


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

blue balz week 6..frostin up


----------



## fumble (Feb 20, 2016)

those are beautiful flowers Bob  and that pile of brown sugar looks delish


----------



## Sativied (Feb 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Ball jar & silk screen material......


Nice.... looks delicious Bob, so clean.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2016)

man, talk about some nice porn on this page 

looking awesome everyone!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

abalonehx said:


>


Grew up in ATL and love the Outcast!

ATliens was the shit fuck I think that is what I am going to call the strain I am going to exsperiment with. I am taking your @BobBitchen purple fireballs cut and s1ing it then it will cross to a purple alien og and selfed till a suitable line is made hopefully by s2.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> blue balz week 6..frostin up
> View attachment 3613020
> View attachment 3613021


This is the one I am flowering now and thanks again for the beans
  
And a Lemonshine one of her half sisters I made
 
Your purple cut


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the one I am flowering now and thanks again for the beans
> View attachment 3613180 View attachment 3613181
> And a Lemonshine one of her half sisters I made
> View attachment 3613182
> ...


Joint effort bro ! 
Thanks for the pollen.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Nice.... looks delicious Bob, so clean.





abalonehx said:


>





papapayne said:


> man, talk about some nice porn on this page
> 
> looking awesome everyone!


Thanks guys, things are going better than last winter.
What's flowering now are the pheno hunt losers in one tent, along with a dozen or so clones of the one I have chosen so far I another tent.
Can't wait to flower the s33dlings i have veg'ing now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2016)

chaka kahn


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2016)

blue balz shorty


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

Love that picture of SomeGuy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3613761 View attachment 3613762
> chaka kahn





BobBitchen said:


> blue balz shorty
> View attachment 3613771


Looking fantastic!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like my seed pack logo:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

I guess it looks more like Doc!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Love that picture of SomeGuy!


Lol same thing I thought


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 22, 2016)

My moustache is not.so crazy. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2016)

It should be!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice Logo....Brilliant, even! :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice Logo....Brilliant, even! :0)


Man I am surprised you haven't seen it. I think I saw it at least a year ago.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't get out much. :0)


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I don't get out much. :0)


I know how that feels.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I don't get out much. :0)


Me ether that's probably why I saw it


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 23, 2016)

Good morning ya'll


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Joedank (Feb 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning ya'll
> 
> View attachment 3614772





Dr.D81 said:


> Good morning


morning gents  woke up to 6 "new today and still snowing  
enjoy your day on the hill BB... no skiing today for me wife is feeling overwhelmed ...mabey tomarrow


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2016)

Mornin Bob, nice spot to wake up to, sweet


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2016)

I am down in San Diego today


----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning ya'll
> 
> View attachment 3614772


good morning! bet that crisp air feels so nice!

Been sunny here last few days, been getting lots of sun in


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2016)

Been spring weather at daytime, 20's at night, snows been *perfect !*


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2016)

Be crusin' the groomers.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice. It's like spring time here. All the mountains are green and a little snow at the tippy top peak that's unreachable.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2016)

People keep trying to reach it and they keep falling off of the mountain!

It looks like heavan up there BB!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Nice. It's like spring time here. All the mountains are green and a little snow at the tippy top peak that's unreachable.





Mohican said:


> People keep trying to reach it and they keep falling off of the mountain!
> 
> It looks like heavan up there BB!


Yea man, spring conditions here too.
It is heaven to me Mo...in my zone ..
Loving life right now..


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2016)

A nice change from car camping. 
Back home tonight.
Hopefully plants are as happy as me....lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3613761 View attachment 3613762
> chaka kahn


Looking amazing Bob


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2016)

Sweet gig there Bob, awesome!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 27, 2016)

Had a couple of fairy drops this weekend .
One not so successful  the usps turned it into hemp meal...

Had a few survivors though....excited to get em dropped..

Much thanks to both.....


Bob.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2016)

Gonna have to find some titanium casings to survive Can Post and USPS handling


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2016)

It is so cool to see you rocking it so well Bob. 

(and that you are getting some sunshine Pap!)

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

supchaka's SRSOG and Fireballs #2 down in the cloner
 
for next round.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

blue balz #9 mini sog


----------



## Joedank (Feb 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Had a couple of fairy drops this weekend .
> One not so successful  the usps turned it into hemp meal...
> 
> Had a few survivors though....excited to get em dropped..
> ...


best of luck on the pheno hunt


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to it joe


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 28, 2016)

You have those staked up nicely


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> You have those staked up nicely


Tnx, the blue balz has a lanky stem with big colas , have major droop in the other tent, I didn't trim any of them, letin' em go natural (just lazy ) ...


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx, the blue balz has a lanky stem with big colas , have major droop in the other tent, I didn't trim any of them, letin' em go natural (just lazy ) ...


Yeah the clone you gave us is getting some stretch, have topped her and cloned her already. Good to know that she might need support.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

took down the blue balz shorty's to make some room.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> took down the blue balz shorty's to make some room.
> View attachment 3619033 View attachment 3619034


What size pot was she in?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> What size pot was she in?


3gal..


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2016)

Shorties....but also "Fatties"

Squaties? Squatties?

LOL

My Sour Power has those thin stems too. Crazy.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2016)

Squatties......
I like it


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Squatties......
> I like it


Gave me a chubby!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> took down the blue balz shorty's to make some room.
> View attachment 3619033 View attachment 3619034


mmmmmmm cant wait for a smoke report


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 1, 2016)

After the snow melts......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Had a couple of fairy drops this weekend .
> One not so successful  the usps turned it into hemp meal...
> 
> Had a few survivors though....excited to get em dropped..
> ...


Hell yea buddy! Sucks you lost some but those ghost by lemon cookies should be great. Smoked his cut and it is fantastic


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2016)

Took me a second, then a third look to see what was going on. 

They really shred those monsters there!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> mmmmmmm cant wait for a smoke report


If it is anything like his previous Blue Balz harvest, it's going to be tasty, stony, with an definite blueberry vibe to it.  

You let these buds ripen fully! Beautiful Amber trichomes  well done Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3624737


Looks so gorgeous! Making my mouth water.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 6, 2016)

Are all these blue balz from seed?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 6, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Are all these blue balz from seed?


Most are clones from a #9 pheno I kept


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 6, 2016)

56" of snow in the last 48hrs.
Mammoth baby !


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

Have fun Bob!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 56" of snow in the last 48hrs.
> Mammoth baby !
> View attachment 3624987


They had the pass south of Ashland closed last night. I am hoping it will be open by the time I get up that way today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> They
> 
> They had the pass south of Ashland closed last night. I am hoping it will be open by the time I get up that way today.


Drive safe doc.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh I will. You be safe coming down them hills. Don't need no Sonny Bono type tree strikes


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2016)

transplant day...usually go into 1gal bags, but out of room, may have to shove into party cups for a couple of weeks.

supchakas serious og & fireballs #2

 veg tent need to sex..
blue kimbo
white88 G13 x hashplant
fireballs x GDP
OG kush (f)
christmas cookies
annihilator....
BB#9 (f) clone
slymer (f) clone
franks gift (f) clone
nightmare cookies (f) clone


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> transplant day...usually go into 1gal bags, but out of room, may have to shove into party cups for a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 3629812
> supchakas serious og & fireballs #2
> 
> ...


Be patient man, those should be rooting any day now  You're gonna get to play the "try to keep her under control" game now too. Exciting stuff!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> transplant day...usually go into 1gal bags, but out of room, may have to shove into party cups for a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 3629812
> supchakas serious og & fireballs #2
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
@BobBitchen the root porn king, you're gonna need bigger cups


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Have you ever tried pruning the roots?


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2016)

Super fire run you got going on....nice


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Have you ever tried pruning the roots?


No i havn't, don't know why I would .....


supchaka said:


> Be patient man, those should be rooting any day now  You're gonna get to play the "try to keep her under control" game now too. Exciting stuff!


They have roots, just don't have room. Just tossed the mom into flower along with the fb mom, both are rushing upward...


GroErr said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> @BobBitchen the root porn king, you're gonna need bigger cups


Tnx, maybe 32 oz cups..?


genuity said:


> Super fire run you got going on....nice


Excited for these, thanks


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

That is what they do with bonsai plants to keep them small. It seemed like a good way to keep them under control until you are ready to let them explode.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is what they do with bonsai plants to keep them small. It seemed like a good way to keep them under control until you are ready to let them explode.


Ok, I see, that makes sense....maybe I should look into it, my winter grows suffer from 
being mostly ignored, might help with my lack of planning/timing ....


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2016)

Let me know if ya want a slymer cut Mo (or anything I have ) if you don't have it.
I need to look at what I have & where I can put everything , and when!!
Once again no planning has me a bit backed up..lol
I need to take cuts from all the seedlings this weekend or next, and from a few clones


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

I need to put my clones outside and let them flower. They are so sad. I need to take some cuts first.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2016)

Mad roots Bob. You would lol to see the little single fingers I will
put into soil sometimes. Nice work!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Mad roots Bob. You would lol to see the little single fingers I will
> put into soil sometimes. Nice work!


Yeah, right? I need to bone up on your technique, Mister Bitchen!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 13, 2016)

took down : chaka kahn's, blue balz, and so cal master kush
 

jammed the srsog & fb clones into cups
 

re-loaded the cloner with cuts from all the seedlings,

 

up potted the slymer & a BB #9 into 3gal for mothers.
just need to add a light to the big tent at lights on tonight

that's all I got......back to the recliner & a J


----------



## fumble (Mar 13, 2016)

Damn fine Bob, damn fine


----------



## Joedank (Mar 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> took down : chaka kahn's, blue balz, and so cal master kush
> View attachment 3630721
> 
> jammed the srsog & fb clones into cups
> ...


looking dank up in here !
how did that socal master turn out?? i am running that same cut


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2016)

Joedank said:


> looking dank up in here !
> how did that socal master turn out?? i am running that same cut


It did well, I enjoyed it, ran twice, had to let it go to make room .once again I popped too many beans
for the little room I have


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> took down : chaka kahn's, blue balz, and so cal master kush
> View attachment 3630721
> 
> jammed the srsog & fb clones into cups
> ...


Love that type of work.....just love it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful stuff, immaculate. Root porn is sexy af.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2016)

thanks MH
I do love root porn


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking good as always bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2016)

Häagen-Dazs 
Java chip


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Crunchy Cheetos


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2016)

Olde Tyme Pretzel with peanut butter on it. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2016)

5days in ...root pr0n...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2016)

Are they all the same strain?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 5days in ...root pr0n...
> View attachment 3635903


Nice!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are they all the same strain?


no, 2 cuts each from the seedlings I just dropped into 12/12.. a couple are waay ahead of the others.. gonna check witch ones at lights on tonight


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 20, 2016)

....one of these 

...& two of these


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2016)

Lousy day, upper mtn on wind hold all day..85+ mph gusts..
was a thrill ride even on the lower lifts, almost blown off a couple of times..
Had me puckerin '
Planed on a car camping week...may have to re think it...
Raining now in town, hope it's snowing on the hill...
Sounds like a 2 hash cap night....


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope that you manage decent rest bro.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2016)

Tnx JD
rest will be no problem tonight, 6 hr drive, no sleep, a few hours on the hill, and a double dip of hashcaps . .....
boom! I'll be out,


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

Do you feel hung the next day?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you feel hung the next day?


Nope...not at all...just well rested..


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Nope...not at all...just well rested..


Hope things cool down and turn to snow for you, sounds nasty  

Best sleeps I have is on those caps. To avoid hangovers or more like grogginess I try to time them to take the last one at least 12 hours before I have to get up. Otherwise sometimes I'll feel groggy for an hour or so, nothing like a booze hangover though


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you feel hung the next day?


All the time... . Lmao


----------



## supchaka (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you feel hung the next day?


It's not something I can just turn off


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 5days in ...root pr0n...
> View attachment 3635903


and @ 11 days


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful!

I need to cut some clones off of the girls.



I got the roof started on the screen room:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> and @ 11 days
> View attachment 3641160


Does your spray pump run continously or how do you have it set up?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Does your spray pump run continously or how do you have it set up?


Yea, pump runs 24/7
18/6 under t-5's


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

How many T5s and what size and color are they?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2016)

LOL, yup, there's *gotta* be something!

Bob. I cannot think of anything that you do badly. but cloning 
you do especially well. Seriously bro. 

I try to get root from tiny scraps....that is the only advantage that
I will admit you have.....I added some damn silica. Ha ha ha.

JD


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> LOL, yup, there's *gotta* be something!
> 
> Bob. I cannot think of anything that you do badly. but cloning
> you do especially well. Seriously bro.
> ...


I'm not proud. I'll steal grow tips from anyone!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not proud. I'll steal grow tips from anyone!



I feel ya. Anything to up the game another notch. I love positive reactions to people smoking my bud... Lol. So whatever it takes. I of course...am my own worst critic. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Bob is a magician with those clones. I am still not getting 100%.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How many T5s and what size and color are they?


I use two of these in a 3 x 3 tent .

Edit: forgot link......http://www.amazon.com/Agrobrite-4-Tube-Fixture-Included-Fluorescent/dp/B002JQBQZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458996604&sr=8-1&keywords=Agrobrite+T5,+2+Foot,+4-Tube+Fixture+with+Included+Fluorescent+Grow+Lights


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> LOL, yup, there's *gotta* be something!
> 
> Bob. I cannot think of anything that you do badly. but cloning
> you do especially well. Seriously bro.
> ...





ttystikk said:


> I'm not proud. I'll steal grow tips from anyone!





SomeGuy said:


> I feel ya. Anything to up the game another notch. I love positive reactions to people smoking my bud... Lol. So whatever it takes. I of course...am my own worst critic. Lol





Mohican said:


> Bob is a magician with those clones. I am still not getting 100%.



Thanks guys, 
But I think I'm just a victim of my environment.
Good conditions to clone in here.
And I found what works for ME here.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2016)

Now, there is a difference,,,good *strong* light.

I have an decently powered small CFL over my Clone Kings, but 
nothing like HOT-5s. 

Two 4' HOT-5s rock my clone table. My clone rarely fail once in soil.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3641993


That's over your aerocloner?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's over your aerocloner?


Yes, the cloner is in the back lft corner


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes. OK Bob. I will have to wait until I can try that before I know
but that just might be the answer I have been struggling for.

Thanks bro!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2016)

Well ....in the back somewhere . ..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Do you have the stock bulbs in them?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you have the stock bulbs in them?


yea, I bought a bunch of replacement bulbs when I ordered the second unit. its actually a "hydrofarm" unit.
now I buy them here : https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/6400k-t5-fluorescent-grow-tubes/


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I use two of these in a 3 x 3 tent .
> 
> Edit: forgot link......http://www.amazon.com/Agrobrite-4-Tube-Fixture-Included-Fluorescent/dp/B002JQBQZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458996604&sr=8-1&keywords=Agrobrite+T5,+2+Foot,+4-Tube+Fixture+with+Included+Fluorescent+Grow+Lights


That's what I want in my mother room when I build it...two of those actually .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks - I will try them 6500K

Check out this documentary about how cannabis was mistranslated in the old testament. Mistake or conspiracy?






So cool!

Hash church!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yes, the cloner is in the back lft corner


Gonna slavishly copy your approach, cuz mine never look that good, no matter how long their stay in the cloner. That's amazing for less than two weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2016)

Fireballs a few weeks from flip


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2016)

Very nice. Well positioned to finish awesome.


----------



## fumble (Apr 2, 2016)

Got damn Bob...very nice


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 2, 2016)

@BobBitchen any pics of the Blueballz ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @BobBitchen any pics of the Blueballz ?


I'm not very organized . .lol..
There are a few shots in the chuckers thread, nug shot on p 42, 
6 week shot on p 61
I'll see what I can find a little later


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @BobBitchen any pics of the Blueballz ?


here are a few I found


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> here are a few I found
> View attachment 3651718 View attachment 3651715 View attachment 3651717 View attachment 3651719


Big Blue Ballz you have there lol. I think this the only time we will like having blue balls lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> here are a few I found
> View attachment 3651718 View attachment 3651715 View attachment 3651717 View attachment 3651719


That's nice


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy cow that looks guuuuuuuud


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2016)

Just hit my fireballs with some Christmas cookies pollen..


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmmmm,


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2016)

Christmas Balls == _*Ornament *_??


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Christmas Balls == _*Ornament *_??


Or red n green, instead of blue?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2016)

WTF is up with this cold!
Two weeks is enough......


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear that bro. There have been a few
nasty ones that passed through this season.
...and they were colds. This does not strike me 
as having been a "flu season".

But you might qualify. Get better!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2016)

Tnx JD, yea it's not the flu, just an annoying F'n cold.....
It's harshing my mellow man !!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2016)

Laugh it off ASAP


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> WTF is up with this cold!
> Two weeks is enough......


That's no cold, that's a sinus infection. I used to get them all the time.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

Take care Bob, @ttystikk is right, any cold that hangs on you might want to get it checked out. Last "flu" bug I had turned to pneumonia an sinus infections are pretty common.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Take care Bob, @ttystikk is right, any cold that hangs on you might want to get it checked out. Last "flu" bug I had turned to pneumonia an sinus infections are pretty common.


Because of allergies and a broken nose when I was younger, I get impacted sinuses if I'm not careful. 

Fuckin blows, lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

tnx guys, Im over the hump so to speak..just sniffles & cough left now


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

Bob. The blu balz has so much vigor it's unreal. Lol. It's a grower. Stretch much? Lol. I need to get my shit done so I can flip or things might get overgrown a bit!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)

Take ZICAM zinc!!!

Cheers,
Dr. Mo MD


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

Coolio. In spite of my maze of breeds (some will be set aside...I am finally
taking smokes) I must pop that one too. Love the genetics!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

I just filled up the cloner with more BB#9 & slymer cuts...
Yummmmm....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I just filled up the cloner with more BB#9 & slymer cuts...
> Yummmmm....


About to implement your cloning tech. Any advice?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> About to implement your cloning tech. Any advice?



Buy that king cloner an amazon. Don't build it. Save yourself the frustrations of constantly adjusting to prevent leaks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

clone king
KLN
Pro Tekt
sterile tools/inviro
healthy moms
PATIENCE...
?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> clone king
> KLN
> Pro Tekt
> sterile tools/inviro
> ...


Lol @patience, I'm used to waiting 3 weeks or longer for decent roots!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol @patience, I'm used to waiting 3 weeks or longer for decent roots!


Was/is my hardest part...


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol @patience, I'm used to waiting 3 weeks or longer for decent roots!


What cloner are you using tty ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> What cloner are you using tty ?


Not a turbo, just a basic unit. 30 holes. Maybe it's an ez cloner?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2016)

Rebar:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Rebar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fuk? Name a strain after construction materials?!

"Ya man, I need a few grams of molly bolts, and some of that sledgehammer"

"That 2x4 will knock you out if you're not careful"


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful Mo


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2016)

Early frost


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks!

The sativa girls are pumping right along too!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3655409


What's that Bob ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's that Bob ?


I was doing a final dusting of a fireballs with Christmas cookies pollen, and thought I'd trow some on this Christmas cookie female that caught my eye


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3655409


shhhhwinnggggggg!!!
cookies FTW!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2016)

Mmmmmmmm...fireball x Christmas cookies

Definitely ready for some BobBitchen seeds


----------



## fumble (Apr 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3655409


I know it's not, but the background looks like a sunset behind that beautiful bud


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmm...fireball x Christmas cookies
> 
> Definitely ready for some BobBitchen seeds


The "fookies " will be in the mail ...lol


fumble said:


> I know it's not, but the background looks like a sunset behind that beautiful bud


Good eye fumble, ski magazine cover in background


----------



## fumble (Apr 12, 2016)

haha...awesome! it's a great pic


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2016)

LOL that did rock the photo. 

Nice work, as always Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2016)

Fucking bummed today. The local news of a man shot to death at a big bear night club was a friend, was one of the guys that ran the place I stay at 4-5 nights a week in winter. Was a good dude, great artist, all around nice guy. Looks to be an argument over $ for his artwork.... shot over few bucks .....fuckin sad
Gonna be missed..rip James....


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fucking bummed today. The local news of a man shot to death at a big bear night club was a friend, was one of the guys that ran the place I stay at 4-5 nights a week in winter. Was a good dude, great artist, all around nice guy. Looks to be an argument over $ for his artwork.... shot over few bucks .....fuckin sad
> Gonna be missed..rip James....


Sorry for your loss bro .


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Sucks Bob. I hope there is some justice done, doest bring people back though. Best wishes


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fucking bummed today. The local news of a man shot to death at a big bear night club was a friend, was one of the guys that ran the place I stay at 4-5 nights a week in winter. Was a good dude, great artist, all around nice guy. Looks to be an argument over $ for his artwork.... shot over few bucks .....fuckin sad
> Gonna be missed..rip James....


I'm so sad to hear that. Did they get the guy who shot him?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm so sad to hear that. Did they get the guy who shot him?


Yea, saw on the news this morning. I know he did some consignment deals on his artwork with the shop owner that shot him.they charged him with murder.
Not big money... don't understand it myself...
Peaceful, loving guy...


----------



## hyroot (Apr 13, 2016)

shitty news. Sorry bro


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, saw on the news this morning. I know he did some consignment deals on his artwork with the shop owner that shot him.they charged him with murder.
> Not big money... don't understand it myself...
> Peaceful, loving guy...


Totally senseless, that's the worst. I'm so sorry.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Unfortunately it's happening all over. The pressure cooker has been beating up. My only thought is that we need more love and mindfulness in the world.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Unfortunately it's happening all over. The pressure cooker has been beating up. My only thought is that we need more love and mindfulness in the world.


Tax the rich.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

Fucking money!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, saw on the news this morning. I know he did some consignment deals on his artwork with the shop owner that shot him.they charged him with murder.
> Not big money... don't understand it myself...
> Peaceful, loving guy...


Sad to hear that Bob, damn money and guns #$%!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Sad to hear that Bob, damn money and guns #$%!


Add alcohol !


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Add alcohol !


That explains it. Doesn't excuse it.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Add alcohol !


Yeah, that one in the mix never helps


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That explains it. Doesn't excuse it.


Yeah love that one, "I was drunk" - really? Like that gives you a pass to be an asshole?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah love that one, "I was drunk" - really? Like that gives you a pass to be an asshole?


Four years ago, I got drunk and wrecked my car. I got a DUI. No excuse. I'm just glad I didn't hurt anybody.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2016)

Yea, i'v never made any "good" decisions on alcohol . ...
Decided not to dri k a few years ago.

Found out it wasn't over money, but jealousy/a woman...
They were friends at one point...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 13, 2016)

Well fuck Bob, I'm sorry to hear that. That's sickening and tragic. Damn. My condolences to those he left behind.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, i'v never made any "good" decisions on alcohol . ...
> Decided not to dri k a few years ago.
> 
> Found out it wasn't over money, but jealousy/a woman...
> They were friends at one point...


Hell that's worse then for the money smh


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, i'v never made any "good" decisions on alcohol . ...
> Decided not to dri k a few years ago.
> 
> Found out it wasn't over money, but jealousy/a woman...
> They were friends at one point...


Now your friend is dead and the other guy's life is fucked. And the girl doesn't get either one. Senseless.


----------



## fumble (Apr 13, 2016)

wow...sorry for your loss Bob.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now your friend is dead and the other guy's life is fucked. And the girl doesn't get either one. Senseless.


Very sad this happened. Have heard of it happening too many times and seen it a few times to like Bob is experiencing and most of the time same day chick is fucking with another man. Not saying it here but it be like that


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> most of the time same day chick is fucking with another man.


Ain't they tho smh


----------



## Javadog (Apr 13, 2016)

Very sad news. Big Bear is not a violent place.

Sorry for your loss bro.

JD


----------



## papapayne (Apr 13, 2016)

dang that sucks. Sorry man


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now your friend is dead and the other guy's life is fucked. And the girl doesn't get either one. Senseless.


This reads kinda harsh a day later, and it got me to thinking (uh oh)...

I surely didn't mean to be in any way offensive, but life is a harsh place sometimes. 

Sometimes, it really IS game over. 

Sometimes, it really doesn't make any damned sense at all. 

I'm glad you knew the victim, Bob. Share his memory and what he meant to you will live on. That's the best any of us can hope for.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

I always de-escalate fights with a doobie and a laugh!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice thought


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

We CAN redo society and we must!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

Careful talking like that! They may start another war or release some new virus.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Careful talking like that! They may start another war or release some new virus.


Or, we might actually create a better life for ourselves and our children. Is that not worth the risk and effort?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2016)

Mo is likely right though....I read Crichton's "State of Fear" once
and it cleverly suggested that at the end of the Cold War that
The System lost the best goad that it had for The People: the
Cold War and the threat of Communism. 

When the herd (The People) start to wander free, it makes
those with an interest in Status Quo nervous.

Onward and upward :0)

JD

P.S. In that novel the replacement for The Cold War was "Global Warming". lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Mo is likely right though....I read Crichton's "State of Fear" once
> and it cleverly suggested that at the end of the Cold War that
> The System lost the best goad that it had for The People: the
> Cold War and the threat of Communism.
> ...


The twisted truth is that we let our own CIA create the 'enemies' we then gin up into excuses to buy enough weapons to end the world singlehandedly, many times over. 

How do we make it stop?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nice thought View attachment 3657062


FUCKING EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The twisted truth is that we let our own CIA create the 'enemies' we then gin up into excuses to buy enough weapons to end the world singlehandedly, many times over.
> 
> How do we make it stop?


Get the whole world high at the same time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

I will say this again....do away with money, do away with problems, of all fucking sorts....Is it not fucked that every walk of life (nearly) is after a motherfucking dollar, or yen, or rupee, or pound, etc etc etc just to feed and put clothes on their own backs.....no matter where they are in this world....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2016)

It is against the law to mention global warming in Florida. They are afraid everybody will move away if they realize the whole state will be under water. You would think they would use the scare tactic to build an Amsterdam dyke system and spend tax money.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is against the law to mention global warming in Florida. They are afraid everybody will move away if they realize the whole state will be under water. You would think they would use the scare tactic to build an Amsterdam dyke system and spend tax money.


I saw something on nat geo? talking about the system they were working on in the Gulf of Mexico outside New Orleans so you would think something is being worked on for that tourist (dollar) haven....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is against the law to mention global warming in Florida. They are afraid everybody will move away if they realize the whole state will be under water. You would think they would use the scare tactic to build an Amsterdam dyke system and spend tax money.


Lol shit they'd have to build a dike around the whole state. And then pump the everglades over the side, lol

I lived there for awhile and it made this Colorado boy nervous; I mean, if you're a dozen feet above sea level anywhere in South Florida, have a look around cuz you're on the second floor of something!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I saw something on nat geo? talking about the system they were working on in the Gulf of Mexico outside New Orleans so you would think something is being worked on for that tourist (dollar) haven....


Here's the best part; if you just left Florida the fuck alone, it would rise over time by capturing the sediment moving down the everglades and using it as foundation, as the roots of millions of mangrove trees help stitch it together. 

Can't do that and have shopping malls or subdivisions or freeways, though, so I guess they're shit outta luck!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone use coconut water in their cloner? It's been years since I've used coconut water. Never used it in hydro. If I remember correctly it doesn't ferment or foam up when aerated like seed sprout tea's do

It's just that all my kona sunset cuts have had white root stubble all over the stems for over 3 weeks but no roots. They developed stubble after the first few days. Everything else has huge roots. So I thought adding some enzymes would help.

I can't find any fresh coconuts local except walmart. But those are from Mexico and soaked in formaldehyde. No bueno. So I grabbed some harmless harvest coco water from Ralphs. It's not pasteurized at all. Not steam sterilized nor made from concentrate. Fresh as you can get in a bottle I guess .

I'm about to dump some in my cloner.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Anyone use coconut water in their cloner? It's been years since I've used coconut water. Never used it in hydro. If I remember correctly it doesn't ferment or foam up when aerated like seed sprout tea's do
> 
> It's just that all my kona sunset cuts have had white root stubble all over the stems for over 3 weeks but no roots. They developed stubble after the first few days. Everything else has huge roots. So I thought adding some enzymes would help.
> 
> ...


Should be ok, though I know coconut water starts to smell after 1/2 day in the bottle (after I break them open) so possible it does ferment? Wouldnt aloe do the same thing? I usually use coconut water straight away....


----------



## hyroot (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should be ok, though I know coconut water starts to smell after 1/2 day in the bottle (after I break them open) so possible it does ferment? Wouldnt aloe do the same thing? I usually use coconut water straight away....



Fresh aloe might clog the pump and sprayers. Fresh aloe enzymes and other beneficials start to break down after 10-20 minutes. So I've only added it to tea's right before using them. Aloe powder I don't know. I've only bought aloe powder once for foliars. It was over priced imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Fresh aloe might clog the pump and sprayers. Fresh aloe enzymes and other beneficials start to break down after 10-20 minutes. So I've only added it to tea's right before using them. Aloe powder I don't know. I've only bought aloe powder once for foliars. It was over priced imo.


Yep true that, it does start to break down and I didnt even consider it clogging the sprayers...I have never used the powder only fresh. Do you initially dip your cuts in aloe?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep true that, it does start to break down and I didnt even consider it clogging the sprayers...I have never used the powder only fresh. Do you initially dip your cuts in aloe?



Not really. Directly dipping in aloe gel, I found it caused the stems to rot in a cloner, being exposed to the air.

I do soak them in tap water for a day. Sometimes I've added aloe to that water. But I really haven't seen a difference with plain tap water or with aloe in the soak. I think once the chlorine in the tap water heals the cut, they don't really uptake much.

They do get foliars a couple times a day.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Anyone use coconut water in their cloner? It's been years since I've used coconut water. Never used it in hydro. If I remember correctly it doesn't ferment or foam up when aerated like seed sprout tea's do
> 
> It's just that all my kona sunset cuts have had white root stubble all over the stems for over 3 weeks but no roots. They developed stubble after the first few days. Everything else has huge roots. So I thought adding some enzymes would help.
> 
> ...


I'v tried the powdered coconut from BAS in my aero once, & like vn smoker said, within 1/2 a day it started to smell, so I dumed it right away & havn"t gone back.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Not really. Directly dipping in aloe gel, I found it caused the stems to rot in a cloner, being exposed to the air.
> 
> I do soak them in tap water for a day. Sometimes I've added aloe to that water. But I really haven't seen a difference with plain tap water or with aloe in the soak. I think once the chlorine in the tap water heals the cut, they don't really uptake much.
> 
> They do get foliars a couple times a day.


Why would you use water with clorine in it that's almost instant death for cannabis .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

I water straight from tap here and this is what I just found on the water . Sounds good to me or at least the plants like it

The team found high concentrations of manganese and iron and insufficient levels of chlorine at multiple locations.
Meanwhile, tap water samples taken from houses in District 8, xxxxx and xxxxx contain no chlorine whatsoever.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Why would you use water with clorine in it that's almost instant death for cannabis .


I have a high ppm/ph from my tap, cloromine, works well in cloner


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

Well then why do I have to let my chlorinated tap water sit to evaporate before I use it....if I don't the plants die .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well then why do I have to let my chlorinated tap water sit to evaporate before I use it....if I don't the plants die .


Perhaps its being vapored off quick running through a pump/sprayer?, no idea just guessing, but its possible I guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

I also let my water sit for at least 24 hours before I would use it, but I never had a reason to believe my water was bad, it was more of I wanted to make teas, etc and this was part of the system. I have since simplified, water from tap, water with coconut water, water with aloe, water with blackstrap


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

When running organic, I use my RO unit, but when in pro mix, I use straight tap water with no problems.
Tried to measure my tap, but my Hanna ( not used in a few years ) bounces all around


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok cool info but now my water supply comes from an underground spring that stays at a constant 6.8 pH and no clorine at all so I'll stick with it lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

And why are we the only one's up this early on a Saturday morning ? lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> And why are we the only one's up this early on a Saturday morning ? lol


7:40 Sat night here


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> And why are we the only one's up this early on a Saturday morning ? lol


always been an early riser....between 3am & 4am....lol..


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> always been an early riser....between 3am & 4am....lol..


Yeah me too my man lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah me too my man lol


Hell yea me too plus work and kids ain't got no choice


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

breakfast is ready..


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Why would you use water with clorine in it that's almost instant death for cannabis .



Uh no. Chlorine promotes root growth. It also will heal the cuts on a clone to prevent embolism. It just kills off microbes not plants. If chlorine killed plants. Everyone's outside plants and lawns would be dead. No one has filters on their sprinklers and hoses. C'mon now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah me too my man lol


Who would have thought so many hardcore burners were early birds? I'm one too, 3-5am, all my life pretty much.



hyroot said:


> Uh no. Chlorine promotes root growth. It also will heal the cuts on a clone to prevent embolism. It just kills off microbes not plants. If chlorine killed plants. Everyone's outside plants and lawns would be dead. No one has filters on their sprinklers and hoses. C'mon now.


My tap water must have the perfect amount of chlorine, because the fresher out of the tap the happier my plants seem, I know that sounds weird, but srsly.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Uh no. Chlorine promotes root growth. It also will heal the cuts on a clone to prevent embolism. It just kills off microbes not plants. If chlorine killed plants. Everyone's outside plants and lawns would be dead. No one has filters on their sprinklers and hoses. C'mon now.


Cool....
Cannabis being one of those plants thats vulnerable


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2016)

Sonofabitch thats why my plants keep dying!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Sonofabitch thats why my plants keep dying!


Lol well it kills mine unless I let it set for 3or 4 days but that was city water now I use well water . Plus what does anybody from UCSB know anyway .


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol well it kills mine unless I let it set for 3or 4 days but that was city water now I use well water . Plus what does anybody from UCSB know anyway .


What was the ph and ppm of your tap water?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

supchaka said:


> What was the ph and ppm of your tap water?


According to city hall pH of 6.3 to 7.0 ppm of 430


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

Im sure you can find studies leaning both ways...

*Impact of Watering Lawns and Gardens with Chlorinated Water*
Many water providers add chlorine to drinking water to keep it clean for human consumption. Chlorine prevents bacterial growth in water distribution systems. Many residents use chlorinated water to irrigate their lawn and garden. If chlorine is added to drinking water to kill bacteria, what impact does it have on beneficial soil microorganisms? Does it kill beneficial organisms in compost piles, too? Researchers have found that chlorinated drinking water may kill a number of microorganisms in soil or a compost pile. However, their reproduction rate is so rapid that populations rebound in a short time. Under normal conditions, chlorinated water will not threaten microorganism populations. Microorganisms reproduce rapidly. In one study, researchers continuously applied highly chlorinated water to soil for 126 days. Two days after they stopped, the soil microorganism populations reached pre-treatment levels at all depths of soil.

One reason chlorinate water has little impact is that chlorine binds to soil particle surfaces. This immobilizes chlorine and reduces its ability to kill microorganisms. The organisms in the topmost surface of soil or a compost pile may be affected after irrigation but as the water moves downward little chlorine remains. In one study, researchers found that water chlorinated at 5 parts per million killed organisms only in the top half inch of soil. Organisms deeper than one half inch were thriving.

The amount of chlorine in drinking water is quite low. In order to kill soil microorganisms to 6 inch soil depth, water containing 65 parts per million of chlorine was required in one study. Drinking water usually contains much lower chlorine levels. For example, Colorado Springs Utilities water contains between 0.05 to 0.90 parts per million of chlorine, 70 times below the threshold level.

source: http://www.ext.colostate.edu/ptlk/1548.html


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

Like I stated many times what works for some doesn't work for others...I'm just going by my personal experiences...water straight from the tap doesn't work in my grows .


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2016)

Um. Yeah... Been adding a cap of beach to the cloner for over a year. Works like a charm IMO. It's chloramine you need to watch for. It does not break down like chlorine.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Um. Yeah... Been adding a cap of beach to the cloner for over a year. Works like a charm IMO. It's chloramine you need to watch for. It does not break down like chlorine.


Is that to kill bacteria in the cloner or to root your clones ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im sure you can find studies leaning both ways...
> 
> *Impact of Watering Lawns and Gardens with Chlorinated Water*
> Many water providers add chlorine to drinking water to keep it clean for human consumption. Chlorine prevents bacterial growth in water distribution systems. Many residents use chlorinated water to irrigate their lawn and garden. If chlorine is added to drinking water to kill bacteria, what impact does it have on beneficial soil microorganisms? Does it kill beneficial organisms in compost piles, too? Researchers have found that chlorinated drinking water may kill a number of microorganisms in soil or a compost pile. However, their reproduction rate is so rapid that populations rebound in a short time. Under normal conditions, chlorinated water will not threaten microorganism populations. Microorganisms reproduce rapidly. In one study, researchers continuously applied highly chlorinated water to soil for 126 days. Two days after they stopped, the soil microorganism populations reached pre-treatment levels at all depths of soil.
> ...


My bad Bob didn't mean to shit all over your thread .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah me too my man lol


or 1? Most days 3-4 AM


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My bad Bob didn't mean to shit all over your thread .


Hey bro... no worries...discussion is good....I wasn't arguing with ya.
I'm 100% with ya on what works with one dosnt always work for another


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

Keep in mind chlorine levels in tap water are around 2 % except for quarterly chlorine flushes at a little over 3% . Public pools like hotels. And what not use more chlorine that home pools. The chlorine in public pools is below 4%. Any higher and it can make people sick or even kill them.


Too much of anything will kill plants. Too much nitrogen, phos, what ever .... even too much water (ro or tap) The only thing you can't overdue really is amino acids. We provide more amino acids than the plants can uptake.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2016)

I am up not too long after Bob. I start work by 5ish.

I think that Chlorine is a non-critical nutrient for plants.

The main issue with it is that it kill micro-flora/fauna in the soil.

JD

P.S. I had not read that about the shallowness of the effect....very cool.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

My breakfast above has me wanting Ben & Jerry's for lunch.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Is that to kill bacteria in the cloner or to root your clones ?


Both


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> My breakfast above has me wanting Ben & Jerry's for lunch.....



No!!! Lol. Stay healthy Bob. Smoke away the urge for sugar. Lol


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry Bob for all the cloner and chlorine talk. You got us all using cloners. So this thread is sort of home base for aero cloners I guess. That's why I asked about the Coco water here.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No!!! Lol. Stay healthy Bob. Smoke away the urge for sugar. Lol





BobBitchen said:


> My breakfast above has me wanting Ben & Jerry's for lunch.....



Yeah bob make your own. Use honey or coconut sugar (doesn't spike glycemic index) instead.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No!!! Lol. Stay healthy Bob. Smoke away the urge for sugar. Lol





hyroot said:


> Yeah bob make your own. Use honey or coconut sugar (doesn't spike glycemic index) instead.


Waaay to late... one pint down...lol


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2016)

LOL, yes, this has become Clone Mecca, and for good reason. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Sorry Bob for all the cloner and chlorine talk. You got us all using cloners. So this thread is sort of home base for aero cloners I guess. That's why I asked about the Coco water here.


My cloning success could be *because* of my tap water.
?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 16, 2016)

My local water has less than 1.3 ppm chlorine, average about 1ppm at the tap. That small amount evaporates while it sits in the reservoir, but I also have had 0 problems dumping it straight on the plants occasionally. I check pH out of the tap about once a month, 6.8-7.2 year round. I'm very lucky that I can keep it simple in that regard; Tap water and chill. If I could justify a proper hydro setup with chillers and whatnot I'd go that route, but doing manual pH of water by the gallon is too much fuss for my mini-grow. Loving stupid-simple organic soil and tap water right now. I use a tap water DIY aero-cloner, too.

Oh, is that conversation over?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Both


Cool I might try that...I'm just too simple minded for all that... a cup of distilled water with a couple cuts set on a window sill works great...*for me that is .*


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Perhaps its being vapored off quick running through a pump/sprayer?, no idea just guessing, but its possible I guess


THIS.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My local water has less than 1.3 ppm chlorine, average about 1ppm at the tap. That small amount evaporates while it sits in the reservoir, but I also have had 0 problems dumping it straight on the plants occasionally. I check pH out of the tap about once a month, 6.8-7.2 year round. I'm very lucky that I can keep it simple in that regard; Tap water and chill. If I could justify a proper hydro setup with chillers and whatnot I'd go that route, but doing manual pH of water by the gallon is too much fuss for my mini-grow. Loving stupid-simple organic soil and tap water right now. I use a tap water DIY aero-cloner, too.
> 
> Oh, is that conversation over?


Stupid simple suddenly sounds pretty attractive, right about now.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im sure you can find studies leaning both ways...
> 
> *Impact of Watering Lawns and Gardens with Chlorinated Water*
> Many water providers add chlorine to drinking water to keep it clean for human consumption. Chlorine prevents bacterial growth in water distribution systems. Many residents use chlorinated water to irrigate their lawn and garden. If chlorine is added to drinking water to kill bacteria, what impact does it have on beneficial soil microorganisms? Does it kill beneficial organisms in compost piles, too? Researchers have found that chlorinated drinking water may kill a number of microorganisms in soil or a compost pile. However, their reproduction rate is so rapid that populations rebound in a short time. Under normal conditions, chlorinated water will not threaten microorganism populations. Microorganisms reproduce rapidly. In one study, researchers continuously applied highly chlorinated water to soil for 126 days. Two days after they stopped, the soil microorganism populations reached pre-treatment levels at all depths of soil.
> ...


Hey, that's Colorado State University's Agricultural Extension Services office, part of my alma mater! That's my school, peeps! 'We know our cannabis, we just don't tell anyone how we know', lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THIS.


What is THIS @ttystikk ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What is THIS @ttystikk ?


Your reference to chlorine being outgassed quickly due to sprayers and the like.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, in my life (in business) if you want something off gassed you circulate......


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THIS.



Or that


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok , Ok enough about chlorinated water...next convo plz .


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3658837 View attachment 3658838


Beautiful buds Bob. How many weeks in? How many left?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

bout 7 in...3 to go..fireballs


----------



## Joedank (Apr 16, 2016)

"skunkwreck, post: 12508937, member: 897843"]Nice thought View attachment 3657062[/QUOTE]

this is an awsome post  HIPPIES INDEED...
man BOB all your crosses sound awsome !


----------



## hyroot (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> bout 7 in...3 to go..fireballs


10 weeker ? Same pheno we all have ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2016)

hyroot said:


> 10 weeker ? Same pheno we all have ?


Havn"t ran it I a year, but I thought it went 70 days, we'll see


----------



## Joedank (Apr 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Havn"t ran it I a year, but I thought it went 70 days, we'll see


she is a beauty...stoked to run it ..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

Snow storm!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3658837 View attachment 3658838


She's a beaut Bob


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice way to start the day!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 17, 2016)

annihilator


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> annihilator
> View attachment 3659701


Hell yes, I will have 2 of those. Nice work


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

Chaka:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Chaka:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Mo


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> annihilator
> View attachment 3659701


1 of mine smells like some ol'school brick,that would sell for 200 an oz..

The other one,is a mutt,and smells like one.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2016)

Joedank said:


> "skunkwreck, post: 12508937, member: 897843"]Nice thought View attachment 3657062


this is an awsome post  HIPPIES INDEED...
man BOB all your crosses sound awsome ![/QUOTE]
Exactly...the whole world needs to smoke weed....weed or the love of is the ONLY thing I have seen that breaks down all cultural and racial boundaries....nothing matters but each other's love for cannabis then it just ripples out from there encompassing every aspect of life !!

Whew  went a lil hippie there myself but it is a wonderful ideal 

Edit : that early morning smoke is da shyt .


----------



## Joedank (Apr 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> 1 of mine smells like some ol'school brick,that would sell for 200 an oz..
> 
> The other one,is a mutt,and smells like one.


sour d at like 50 days smells like a actual brick to me . wet sand n shit . its weird how terrps mature and the smells change ..


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2016)

Forgot I had that one, was in the back,& i was moving em around to water, didn't stem rub, just a lil one in a 1 gal.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Chaka:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Chaka looks good Mo.
How long Has she been outside flowering ?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> annihilator
> View attachment 3659701


looks like SFV og .lol... 
just FYI i was at build a soil the other day and picked up some "tweetmint" cleaner/ enzymes / pest killer ... 
its not really for a flowering plant but in veg it works bettert than big time exterminator .. and they claim it works on PM n other shit .... i like it alot ... even use it in my laundry and to clean up the grow room ...lol.... pretty neat stuff


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2016)

Joedank said:


> looks like SFV og .lol...
> just FYI i was at build a soil the other day and picked up some "tweetmint" cleaner/ enzymes / pest killer ...
> its not really for a flowering plant but in veg it works bettert than big time exterminator .. and they claim it works on PM n other shit .... i like it alot ... even use it in my laundry and to clean up the grow room ...lol.... pretty neat stuff


I havn"t been able to dial in a good dose of thr big time yet, either ineffective at lower dose, or I burn em up.
While mighty wash kicks ass for me.

You going to the bbq next weekend Joe ?
If so leave a couple of days earlier and stop by Mammoth ....
I have some 1/2 price life tickets for ya..?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm up in Mammoth now...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

It looks like I put everything out around March 15.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2016)

She is really filling in for you Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

They are all getting floppy!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2016)

I was thinking of the SRS.... but that gaggle of giants is amazing. 

The tallest looks like 6' or something already.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I havn"t been able to dial in a good dose of thr big time yet, either ineffective at lower dose, or I burn em up.
> While mighty wash kicks ass for me.
> 
> You going to the bbq next weekend Joe ?
> ...


man thanks ! thats quite an offer i really wish i could take ya up on that ! but no go for me this year ..
i use 60ml per gallon of the big time ...
but i think mighty wsh is a better overall product after using big time awhile...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3658837 View attachment 3658838


Looks delicious Bob. However, not sure if you are aware of it but figured I point it out considering those virgin pompons on the annihilator and with three weeks to go: she's throwing a couple of nanners. 1 in main bud in top pic and I think one in second pic on lower bud (about a cm above the light leaftip).


----------



## Javadog (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah....good eye! 

Such deep frost too....the zooming in was amazing. :0)

P.S. So often I see these things in photos first....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2016)

I can't get a good zoom on my tablet.
But I see the top one,
gonna have to give everyone a close look when I get back home


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2016)

Woman's USA ski team is up here training
bitches be ffffaaaasssstttttttttt.........


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2016)

Nothing more fun than pointing your 210s straight down the hill and holding on for dear life!

Carving a long edge at speed in full control is the biggest rush in the world!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nothing more fun than pointing your 210s straight down the hill and holding on for dear life!
> 
> Carving a long edge at speed in full control is the biggest rush in the world!


I could hit 70 on my short skiboards


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2016)

The pure talent and natural ability of mikaela shiffrin is amazing to watch.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2016)

gonna stick with the cloner


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3663409
> gonna stick with the cloner


Love me some plugs! They have a built in stand! Even though I can't stand them up when I use them the right way


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Looks delicious Bob. However, not sure if you are aware of it but figured I point it out considering those virgin pompons on the annihilator and with three weeks to go: she's throwing a couple of nanners. 1 in main bud in top pic and I think one in second pic on lower bud (about a cm above the light leaftip).


I couldn't find any nanners on the annihilator
the pic you quoted was the fireballs not annihilator...lol
gonna have to check her again, I had her light sched a little messed up, had her out of the tent a few times to throw some pollen her way


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Love me some plugs! They have a built in stand! Even though I can't stand them up when I use them the right way


yea I go upside down with em, when i use them


----------



## Sativied (Apr 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I couldn't find any nanners on the annihilator
> the pic you quoted was the fireballs not annihilator...lol
> gonna have to check her again, I had her light sched a little messed up, had her out of the tent a few times to throw some pollen her way


Yeah I was referring to the fireballs pic I quoted. Mentioned the annihilator as in being at a stage where it would be a shame if those nanners on the FB pop and pollinate her.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm about ready to toss my cloner and buy a clone king. I've had leaking issues ever since I cleaned it last and it's annoying as hell. I may keep the pump to use for watering my sips.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I'm about ready to toss my cloner and buy a clone king. I've had leaking issues ever since I cleaned it last and it's annoying as hell. I may keep the pump to use for watering my sips.


I grabbed one recently due to the same thing, if it wasn't full to a certain level it would leak. Even after adding some door trim to the lid, every once in a while it would start leaking. At their price wasn't worth bothering making another. They shipped an extra set of plugs, extra bag with sprayers. Pump's a little noisy but other than that works well.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2016)

Snowed in Tahoe today!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Snowed in Tahoe today!


Yeah? I'm dancing with the DJ's wife and her smokin' hot friend while he spins killer deep house at...

FoCo MX!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah? I'm dancing with the DJ's wife and her smokin' hot friend while he spins killer deep house at...
> 
> FoCo MX!


Nice, enjoy! I saw a quote earlier I like, "I love to party, and by party I mean a pound of weed, a few different smoking apparatus', some edibles, & some music at my own house."


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Crime Scene Bumps!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice, enjoy! I saw a quote earlier I like, "I love to party, and by party I mean a pound of weed, a few different smoking apparatus', some edibles, & some music at my own house."


Or, going out to see your best friend spin awesome deep house music and watching hundreds of people dance their asses off to it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Or, going out to see your best friend spin awesome deep house music and watching hundreds of people dance their asses off to it!


only if some really good x is involved .


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> only if some really good x is involved .


You can enjoy your drugs of choice. Chillin with my homeys is all the drug I need.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 23, 2016)

a friend sent me a quick video of the womens us ski team training while we were there, not sure who the racer is, but you get an idea of the speed they gooooooo


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a friend sent me a quick video of the womens us ski team training while we were there, not sure who the racer is, but you get an idea of the speed they gooooooo


Fast women are my favorite variety.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 24, 2016)

Bob are those blue balls seeds we all got f1's or f2's or .... ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Bob are those blue balls seeds we all got f1's or f2's or .... ?


They are all f1's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> They are all f1's


Man i going to have to pop all mine to find a pm resistant keeper but I am blown for the hunt. Found some nice rum bayou finally that pass the pm test.


----------



## Mr.Puller (Apr 28, 2016)

I Need Help Are These Are Buds


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

Mr.Puller said:


> I Need Help Are These Are Buds


Nope thems balls as in it's a male .


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2016)

Mr.Puller said:


> I Need Help Are These Are Buds



Edit: not to be confused with blue balls...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2016)

Found russet/ broad mites yesterday, I think from an outside sourced clone.
Just tossed the Slymer mom before I could justify keeping her, soil, bag , and all, also about a dozen clones of her, kept two clones, and am gonna hit em hard,
Big time yesterday, neem/silica this morning on veg.
Mightywashed flowers last night, capt jacks next.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Found russet/ broad mites yesterday, I think from an outside sourced clone.
> Just tossed the Slymer mom before I could justify keeping her, soil, bag , and all, also about a dozen clones of her, kept two clones, and am gonna hit em hard,
> Big time yesterday, neem/silica this morning on veg.
> Mightywashed flowers last night, capt jacks next.
> View attachment 3668199


All out warfare !


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2016)

The biggest benefit to using Doktor Doom Total Release Insect Fogger is that it’s made with natural pyrethrum which biologically breaks down in a couple of hours. Provides very fast re-entry times to fumigated areas and NO long-lasting obnoxious odors lingering in the air. Safe to use around growing plants. Does NOT contain CFC’s or other ozone depleting substances.

Effective against fungus gnats, spider mites, aphids, whitefly, scale, mealybug and thrips.
 

Yes ?.... no ?...


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

It's the only way. Monterey garden take down spray works. It's tough stuff. Only use it on a vegging plant. Spray every other day and switch what your using. Spinosad does kill mites too, just have to mix it a little stronger than you would for thrips or worms. 

There is my 2cents


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

That's the stuff that's in the take down spray man. I would go for it. FYI, takes a few weeks to break down in reality. (Indoors not outdoors). So need to have some weeks to wait if using on flowers IMO


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

I've never dealt with them, but I've been told spinosad is effective on broad mites.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2016)

Everyone is dipped, veg tent is bleached....I'm baked....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2016)

Ordered a few of the doktor doom foggers.
Die mother fer's ! !!!


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Ordered a few of the doktor doom foggers.
> Die mother fer's ! !!!


run em twice


----------



## Mr.Puller (Apr 29, 2016)

If I Clone A Male Plant (Cutting the Roots & The Top But Only Leaving 2 Leaves At The Bottom Will It Still Grow


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

Worth a try!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

Mr.Puller said:


> If I Clone A Male Plant (Cutting the Roots & The Top But Only Leaving 2 Leaves At The Bottom Will It Still Grow


If you leave a node it will grow. No nodes no growth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mr.Puller said:


> If I Clone A Male Plant (Cutting the Roots & The Top But Only Leaving 2 Leaves At The Bottom Will It Still Grow


Yes i have kept males as long as two years and like aj said leave son nodes


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3669693 View attachment 3669694


I tossed a couple snaps of first results from my COB LED setup on my thread, by way of returning the favor of y'all posting some fine nug pics on a Saturday morning!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes i have kept males as long as two years and like aj said leave son nodes


Have you cloned and cloned each gen. On my 1st gen clone of my kona father plant. It's probably 8 months old. I've been trimming back the foliage and the roots to keep it in a 1 gal. It's about 2 feet tall. It's still happy and green.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3669693 View attachment 3669694


Come on Bob now we gotta know who this beautiful lady is


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Come on Bob now we gotta know who this beautiful lady is


Fireball #2 
got her back 
bout 4 wks in


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireball #2
> got her back
> bout 4 wks in


That's your purple cut right? Man she's frosty as hell and stacking so nice. Be glad when I can run some Fireballs love the look on her. Killing bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 1, 2016)

That FB#2 looks killer brother. Keep up the good work


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's your purple cut right? Man she's frosty as hell and stacking so nice. Be glad when I can run some Fireballs love the look on her. Killing bro


the #2 was the green pheno, bether taste, leaf to bud ratio, louder.
Mom to the blue balls.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of a fireball cross run in the near future . ..
I have :

Fb x lemon cookies..Joedank...,3 seeds above ground now
Fb x bms...me/docd81.... clones now
Fb x gdp...docd81...beautiful clones now
Kush#18 x fb #2..docd81..seed box.... (forgot I had )
Fb x Christmas cookies ..me.. (still on plant ripening )
My fb #2..mom & clones
And I have a new pack coming from BB to pheno hunt

Iv got to get ski season out of the way first, thru May anyway...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

Anyone with any fireball crosses , I'd love a fairy drop to run em as well...


----------



## GroErr (May 1, 2016)

There was a rumor going around about a couple of fairy's that had a couple of Fireballs x Blue Ripper's and the other had some Blue Ripper F2's in tow. Allegedly flying in a southernly direction


----------



## hyroot (May 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm thinking of a fireball cross run in the near future . ..
> I have :
> 
> Fb x lemon cookies..Joedank...,3 seeds above ground now
> ...



I'm crossing fireballs with kona right now. Thinking of calling it lava rocks lol

I wanted to cross the blue balls with it. Similar smells. I wasn't able to take clones of it in time. I'm running the afghani male next while I pheno hunt and test the kona crosses.


Kona Sunset f2 male x

Fireballs
Sunset sherbert
Gorilla glue 4
Kona f2 = f3
Afghani 1
Diamonds n dust
Guard dawg


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I'm crossing fireballs with kona right now. Thinking of calling it lava rocks lol
> 
> I wanted to cross the blue balls with it. Similar smells. I wasn't able to take clones of it in time. I'm running the afghani male next while I pheno hunt and test the kona crosses.
> 
> ...


ßounds like fire those crosses.
Love to run em all..lol


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

I'v got a male W 88 G13 x hashplant in a cup I just put into flower
Need2 chuck ..


----------



## skunkwreck (May 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v got a male W 88 G13 x hashplant in a cup I just put into flower
> Need2 chuck ..


I gotta SSH x Silver Mountain that would make a great mom for that G13/HP...,that'd be a kick ass cross I'd think.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I gotta SSH x Silver Mountain that would make a great mom for that G13/HP...,that'd be a kick ass cross I'd think.


I bet the pollen fairly could fly that way  in a few weeks....


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I bet the pollen fairly could fly that way  in a few weeks....


That'd be sweet but it'd be a few months before i run those again but then again I'll have some nice plants in flower about that time too  Smokey Mountain Haze as I call it I don't run it much I have the very last f1's of those beans (15) so I kinda hold onto them but your male would make a good parent plant for the SMH...it could be an interesting cross .


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2016)

What is in the Chaka again?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What is in the Chaka again?


LA Con x Chocolate Rain if I'm not mistaken .


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2016)

Thanks!

Do you have any pics of the Chocolate Rain?


----------



## hyroot (May 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you have any pics of the Chocolate Rain?


Its chocolope x cocoa kush breed by eskobar.

Chocolope (dna) , cocoa kush (dj short)


----------



## SomeGuy (May 2, 2016)

Oops


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Oops


That don't sound good


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Oops


Waa?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 3, 2016)

Just MIS posted


----------



## fumble (May 3, 2016)

I don't get it SG?


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2016)

No biggie....I found it on Seed Finder:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chocolate_Rain/Eskobar_Seeds/


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Me too - sounds delicious!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

Bob what size were those plastic vials ?


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Mystery Dirt Harvest:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Mystery Dirt Harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice and greasy, but also a bitch to trim eh


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

It was actually not too bad. The one I thought would be easy is the hard one. It has been so cold and wet here lately I am having a hard time getting them to dry quickly enough.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bob what size were those plastic vials ?


Here's some storage options: https://plasticjars.wordpress.com/


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bob what size were those plastic vials ?


Sorry, don't remember the size or where I bought them
I'll try and look it up when I get back home later this week


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

What are the vials for?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What are the vials for?


 for pollen collection 
I use the 1.5 ml


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2016)

blue kimbo x christmas cookies

 
fireballs x christmas cookies


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3675612
> View attachment 3675613


Now THAT'S bitchen, Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now THAT'S bitchen, Bob!


I'll know just how bitchen' in a couple of hours.......
the last time I made em, I took 4 without testing, had a heart attack that day.....




EDIT: only took one this time...lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3675612
> View attachment 3675613


How you make those caps Bob? I wanna make some for some people with a high CBD cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll know just how bitchen' in a couple of hours.......
> the last time I made em, I took 4 without testing, had a heart attack that day.....
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say please be careful with those I def remember that exposure you had. Don't want that happening again


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How you make those caps Bob? I wanna make some for some people with a high CBD cut.


I use badkats recipe....

http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/#!photo-tutorials/cqnr

the second recipe down


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll know just how bitchen' in a couple of hours.......
> the last time I made em, I took 4 without testing, had a heart attack that day.....
> 
> 
> ...


An hour and a half later ...... Warm blanket to the brain......aahhhhhhh , 
Goodbye pain...


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

Ah cozy warm cocoon!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Ah cozy warm cocoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was a huuugh Genesis fan in the early 70's
Had second row on lamb tour show


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

This is one of my favorites from that album - I tripped hard listening to this.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2016)

Wow that is a great memory Bob.

Never got to see them live, but did see The Musical Box in LA 
a few years ago,

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wow that is a great memory Bob.
> 
> Never got to see them live, but did see The Musical Box in LA
> a few years ago,
> ...


We were in the orchestra section, funny you should say musi al box,
Between songs I yelled " MUSICAL BOX !!!!" Peter Gabriel replied " not yet "
Was a killer show, one I remember . .


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

No way! I was invited but I hadn't matured enough in my musical appreciation at that point to understand. I did get to see them third row center at the Forum in 1982 with Phil fronting.

This is something interesting I saw while searching:











Apparently Steve Hackett's hand was injured during his performance at the Shriners.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

Right after Peter left. Hackett is still on guitar and Bill Bruford from Yes is on the drums. Phil does a pretty damn good job of being Peter vocally.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


You had me listening all morning . ..tnx Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

Me too! Still going!


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2016)

Peter replied....ah, I need to get out more often. LOL

Awesome!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

transplant & culling day
 middle tub has been binned, seedlings still cooking, top tub.. transplanted

 3 blue kimbo phenos Im keeping for now, 
also kept..slymer, fireballs #2,
fb x gdp #1, fb x gdp #2, christmas cookie #1,
OG kush #4, srsog, blue balls #9.....

& back to mammoth now...


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2016)

When does Mammoth close?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When does Mammoth close?


They still have about 14 ft up top, should go tru 4th of July, maybe longer....


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

I just renewed my rec online, video conference with doc.
Emailed a copy, and rec with seal is in the mail.
How f'n easy was that..


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

How did the capsules treat you?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How did the capsules treat you?


It's a good batch for sure.
I'm in Mammoth now, two caps in the morning for attitude adjust, two after skiing for pain relief...

Love mammoth in the spring, hard & fast in the morning, wet & sloppy by afternoon...
I'm in heaven...


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> It's a good batch for sure.
> I'm in Mammoth now, two caps in the morning for attitude adjust, two after skiing for pain relief...
> 
> Love mammoth in the spring, hard & fast in the morning, wet & sloppy by afternoon...
> I'm in heaven...


Posting to the forum on the chairlift while puffing a phattie - that's how it's done here in Colorado, what about there?


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Chairlift time is the best when you are all alone with the mountain! Most zen moments I ever had were riding up to the top of Mary Jane with nobody for miles. 45 minutes up - 2 hours down through VW Bug sized moguls. 2 runs a day if you were lucky.



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Chairlift time is the best when you are all alone with the mountain! Most zen moments I ever had were riding up to the top of Mary Jane with nobody for miles. 45 minutes up - 2 hours down through VW Bug sized moguls. 2 runs a day if you were lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mary Jane is home turf for this ol' skiboard punk, and I can get lost in the trees for hours or hammer the bumps and be back in line in 15 minutes or less... at least, on skiboards.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> It's a good batch for sure.
> I'm in Mammoth now, two caps in the morning for attitude adjust, two after skiing for pain relief...


Awesome. I cannot wait to make some more brownies for those reasons alone ^ esp the attitude adjustment 1


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Chairlift time is the best when you are all alone with the mountain! Most zen moments I ever had were riding up to the top of Mary Jane with nobody for miles. 45 minutes up - 2 hours down through VW Bug sized moguls. 2 runs a day if you were lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ttystikk said:


> Mary Jane is home turf for this ol' skiboard punk, and I can get lost in the trees for hours or hammer the bumps and be back in line in 15 minutes or less... at least, on skiboards.



I'll do some go pro tommorrow of the best corn snow on earth.....



ttystikk said:


> Posting to the forum on the chairlift while puffing a phattie - that's how it's done here in Colorado, what about there?


Gondola..spliff, capsules with 6am coffee....


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll do some go pro tommorrow of the best corn snow on earth.....
> 
> 
> 
> Gondola..spliff, capsules with 6am coffee....


Goes with your COBs. 

Oops, dropped the phone, guess I'll have to ski back down the chairlift line to find it! (NOT)


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2016)

Had one of Mammoths 46 resident bears wake me about 3 am this morning, tossing a bear proof dumpster around
Skiing has been epic, may get to ski a closed run with patrol this morning, hangmans hollow, havnt skied it in about 20 yrs, needs lots of snow, it's borderline now.
Hope my plants are hanging in there...


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Had one of Mammoths 46 resident bears wake me about 3 am this morning, tossing a bear proof dumpster around
> Skiing has been epic, may get to ski a closed run with patrol this morning, hangmans hollow, havnt skied it in about 20 yrs, needs lots of snow, it's borderline now.
> Hope my plants are hanging in there...


Where's my pic?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Where's my pic?


Lol....it is so fu*kin' good I stayed up another day.
Got a little footage, have to wait until I get home to DL it.
Hitting the road in a minute or two, need a pick me up first


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Lol....it is so fu*kin' good I stayed up another day.
> Got a little footage, have to wait until I get home to DL it.
> Hitting the road in a minute or two, need a pick me up first
> 
> View attachment 3680826


No worries. Clearly you have your priorities straight!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll do some go pro tommorrow of the best corn snow on earth.....
> 
> 
> 
> Gondola..spliff, capsules with 6am coffee....


How do the effects of the capsules feel , how long do they last..is it for chronic pain ?


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Did you make it home OK?

How are the plants?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Did you make it home OK?
> 
> How are the plants?


Yea Mo, made it back last night.
Plants are OK  don't know how....lol
Just finished final trim on srs, and jarred.
Need to pull about 10 plants to dry, and get my veg cab back, jungled up on me..
Hows things bro ? Screen room about finished ?
Is that chaka still kickin' ?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> How do the effects of the capsules feel , how long do they last..is it for chronic pain ?


Yea I use for chronic back/neck pain, they last a few hours (though I smoke on top throughout the day)
Effects ? Pain relief, warm fuzzy, muscle tingle,big stupid smile.
I like the caps over reg edibles, I can not stand the taste of cannibis in edibles, though I 
Weirdly enjoy burping taste of caps..lol
GroErr, someguy , and badkat have very good recipes for the caps.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

My fireballs #2 is 10+ weeks, I hit a couple of branches with Christmas cookies pollen, the beans I can see don't look ripe yet, gonna have to let her go a little longer..


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Let her go till she is brown and the seeds will be awesome.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Chaka is ready to get trimmed!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Let her go till she is brown and the seeds will be awesome.


need the space for up & commings


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

She is jam packed with seeds!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Stick her in a window sill?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

ah, whats another week


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

no damage this week


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

slymer jus starting


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

view from my "room"


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

Beard is getting epic!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beard is getting epic!


Yea Mo, got the "homeless" look goin on
Thinking of cleaning up this summer, but my daughter wants me to keep it...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> view from my "room"


The bearded one!!! Keep it you can be the James Harden of RIU


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The bearded one!!! Keep it you can be the James Harden of RIU


Ha ha..I'll take it. I'm just bummed about all the gray...too f'n young.....


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> She is jam packed with seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did ya cross her with?


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea Mo, got the "homeless" look goin on
> Thinking of cleaning up this summer, but my daughter wants me to keep it...


Keep it! The homeless look is the best. I know because I rock it too.


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 15, 2016)

That slymer looks great. I tossed mine already, she was prone to PM and she full out hermied. Covered from head to toe with balls. My fireballs is still going strong though


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> That slymer looks great. I tossed mine already, she was prone to PM and she full out hermied. Covered from head to toe with balls. My fireballs is still going strong though


yea, Im keeping an eye on these, also had a bit of PM & ruset mites with mine, tossed a bunch out, kept a few in veg & I'v been bombing and dipping.
everything in veg looks good now.
I love this Fireball pheno, I hope ya enjoy as much.
everything OK ? long time....


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

Get this:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (May 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Had one of Mammoths 46 resident bears wake me about 3 am this morning, tossing a bear proof dumpster around
> Skiing has been epic, may get to ski a closed run with patrol this morning, hangmans hollow, havnt skied it in about 20 yrs, needs lots of snow, it's borderline now.
> Hope my plants are hanging in there...


awsome


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny we were just talking about this last night. My beards become pretty massive and I have some gray stripes that kinda run thru it. Buuuuut no plans on dying it


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Funny we were just talking about this last night. My beards become pretty massive and I have some gray stripes that kinda run thru it. Buuuuut no plans on dying it



maaaaaaybe if i had used it while growing it out, but now, naaaaaww, cant do it...lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, Im keeping an eye on these, also had a bit of PM & ruset mites with mine, tossed a bunch out, kept a few in veg & I'v been bombing and dipping.
> everything in veg looks good now.
> I love this Fireball pheno, I hope ya enjoy as much.
> everything OK ? long time....


Sorry to hear that, what did you use to bomb and dip? Russet mites are nasty. Everything is great down here with us, got my srs flowering and the fireballs got a trim yesterday and just got put into flower.  That aged bud from you was great  So I'm excited to grow her myself. The blue balz has PM but smells so sweet and fruity  That chaka khan succumbed to PM as well


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

wow sorry to hear you had probs as well. Doc said that the BMS crosses are prone to PM, I have yet to have a problem with either the chaka or the bb.
I just rolled the last of my fireballs from last year to take up to the mountains along with the srs I just jarred.
got beans or cuts of both if you feel like trying again bro...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2016)

@Andrew2112 get a product called damp-rid. It dehumidify the air. They make bucket style of them at home depot. Will reduce humidity. PM is from cool humid environment from my understanding. Do plants outside your place have PM? Could be "in the air" so-to-speak.


----------



## hyroot (May 16, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Funny we were just talking about this last night. My beards become pretty massive and I have some gray stripes that kinda run thru it. Buuuuut no plans on dying it



Same here too. I've been cutting off the gray hairs lol. My brother used that just for men beard shit once. It looked like the fakest hair dye job. It was bad. My beard is at the point where I have wings.


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> @Andrew2112 get a product called damp-rid. It dehumidify the air. They make bucket style of them at home depot. Will reduce humidity. PM is from cool humid environment from my understanding. Do plants outside your place have PM? Could be "in the air" so-to-speak.


I never had a problem until recently, our room humidity is really low, no outside plants have it. I think I got it from some PM contaminated clones I got from Flkeys1 a while back. Now that I have been spraying with Ahimsa Neem, my issue is resolving itself. Ripped Bubba and Blueberry had it and now nothing. As I remove the contaminated plants, the resistant ones make themselves known.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

It's four weeks. I really should take pics... Lol. Pretty nice growth at this point with 4-5 weeks still left to go. I hope it stays somewhat cool for the next several weeks. .


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

You back on the mountain Bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2016)

Yep, got here this morning..come on up !


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2016)

Goodnight


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

Snatched some Dog and Fireballs


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Snatched some Dog and Fireballs


Cool Evil, hope ya find a keeper. & welcome.....
I'v got a fireball back from a friend that i'v started re running .
Great smoke.
Also been thinking of popping dog again, 
just have so much more going on than I can handle now .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Cool Evil, hope ya find a keeper. & welcome.....
> I'v got a fireball back from a friend that i'v started re running .
> Great smoke.
> Also been thinking of popping dog again,
> just have so much more going on than I can handle now .


Going to be expanding in the near future got enough of a variety of beans to last a while, but I wanted some beans from a few of our guys here your stuff was on the list. Can't wait.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Going to be expanding in the near future got enough of a variety of beans to last a while, but I wanted some beans from a few of our guys here your stuff was on the list. Can't wait.


Lol, tnx but I'm just a hobby grower.
I'v got a few chucks . Good genetics I found or was gifted,
none that I can take credit for. 
Got lucky and meet some real good people 
On here. 

Good luck bro, and tnx again.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Lol, tnx but I'm just a hobby grower.
> I'v got a few chucks . Good genetics I found or was gifted,
> none that I can take credit for.
> Got lucky and meet some real good people
> ...


I'll tag ya when I pop them but it will be a bit I have a full house and plans to expand a little.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grey is sexy. Dont listen to this man!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Cool Evil, hope ya find a keeper. & welcome.....
> I'v got a fireball back from a friend that i'v started re running .
> Great smoke.
> Also been thinking of popping dog again,
> just have so much more going on than I can handle now .


Same friend has dog in cut form. . 

The Mt Rainier is chunking up big and so frosty. .


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Same friend has dog in cut form. .
> 
> The Mt Rainier is chunking up big and so frosty. .


tnx for keeping her 
id like to get a Bubba cut from ya before / if ya drop, no room now though.......


Im in the process of thinning down my strains
(except for the dozen or so beans jus popped.... )


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Grey is sexy. Dont listen to this man!


Oooo- where have you been all my life?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oooo- where have you been all my life?


That's what I'm saying lol


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx for keeping her
> id like to get a Bubba cut from ya before / if ya drop, no room now though.......
> 
> 
> ...


I will never drop the bubba Bob it's the best for pain.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Lol, tnx but I'm just a hobby grower.
> I'v got a few chucks . Good genetics I found or was gifted,
> none that I can take credit for.
> Got lucky and meet some real good people
> ...


@Bob Bichen Between the Dog and the Fireball which would you run first? Not there yet but expanding and wanted to know which pack to run first straight from the source? This is going into my third round of growing when the time comes in a month or so.

Hope all is well in the snow, we just have heat and rain lol......


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Howdy Bob hope your weekend is killer. Should have the cash to get those beans out to you this week. So far I am 6 for 6 making the final 50 from the 285 start. Have the cp growing one that stinks of gas and a gg4 growing one that stinks like cherry candy so you should find something killer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

I am really loving this girl


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx for keeping her
> id like to get a Bubba cut from ya before / if ya drop, no room now though.......
> 
> 
> ...


I just thinned down, myself- from 8 strains to twenty!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @Bob Bichen Between the Dog and the Fireball which would you run first? Not there yet but expanding and wanted to know which pack to run first straight from the source? This is going into my third round of growing when the time comes in a month or so.
> 
> Hope all is well in the snow, we just have heat and rain lol......


I think you may be confused bro.
I have nothing to do with Dog (breeders boutique )
Or Fireballs ( Genuity / Breeders boutique )
I'v ran em, but that's it.
I do however highly recommend both,
dog is dank as fu*k
& the FB I found d are killer also
Good luck, post pix here if ya like, love to see em..


* snow is f'n awesome


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I think you may be confused bro.
> I have nothing to do with Dog (breeders boutique )
> Or Fireballs ( Genuity / Breeders boutique )
> I'v ran em, but that's it.
> ...


Shit bro my bad I thought these were your babies lol because of all the pics in the thread...................


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Shit bro my bad I thought these were your babies lol because of all the pics in the thread...................


Bob does have blue ballz tho


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I just thinned down, myself- from 8 strains to twenty!


what ya decide to keep?


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> what ya decide to keep?


More than I can remember! You need a list?


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> More than I can remember! You need a list?


LOL no not at all. Just was curious what made the cut. No worries though


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> LOL no not at all. Just was curious what made the cut. No worries though


My old favorites, plus a bunch of new stuff that has great lines and came from a solid pheno hunt.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2016)

ttystikpost: 12618749 said:


> More than I can remember! You need a list?


Is that why he didn't have clones on him? If so i know what you have


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Is that why he didn't have clones on him? If so i know what you have


My strain list and that of @RM3 have very few crossovers, if any. Not a bad thing; there's a lot of great strains here!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My strain list and that of @RM3 have very few crossovers, if any. Not a bad thing; there's a lot of great strains here!


Cool man i know dc dropped of all those clones some where just figured it was you after the way your post sounded to me. I left him
Cherry pie
89 romulan
Forum cookies
dog
haog
grape og
fireballs
Larry bee
and the BCK
and I bet more I am forgetting
super stoked for the Magic beans @RM3 gave me. Am popping them this week


----------



## RM3 (May 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool man i know dc dropped of all those clones some where just figured it was you after the way your post sounded to me. I left him
> Cherry pie
> 89 romulan
> Forum cookies
> ...


Da Magic got chopped 
.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Da Magic got chopped
> .
> View attachment 3688709


It looks like da magic alright. Nice @RM3


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Da Magic got chopped
> .
> View attachment 3688709


What's the lineage on that one? Fucking stunning looking, that's for damn sure. I'm sitting at work drooling haha


----------



## RM3 (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> What's the lineage on that one? Fucking stunning looking, that's for damn sure. I'm sitting at work drooling haha


Actually unknown, why I called it Magic


----------



## RM3 (May 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Actually unknown, why I called it Magic


Well I do know the mom was a CTF


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Actually unknown, why I called it Magic


She's a beauty whatever she comes from. What kinda smells and taste she give off? And, are you accepting applications to test that nug? Hahaha


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well I do know the mom was a CTF


What's CTF?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> are you accepting applications to test that nug?


Ha ha ha, I love it


----------



## RM3 (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> She's a beauty whatever she comes from. What kinda smells and taste she give off? And, are you accepting applications to test that nug? Hahaha


Never smoked her yet, this was the 1st ever grown, she smells sweet & hashy


----------



## RM3 (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> What's CTF?


Colorado Thunderfuck


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

1 of these days I'll go and visit @ttystikk and will have to make a visit @RM3 . Looks dank as fuck


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 of these days I'll go and visit @ttystikk and will have to make a visit @RM3 . Looks dank as fuck


And I'll hide in your luggage for the return trip!


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

papapayne said:


> LOL no not at all. Just was curious what made the cut. No worries though


Now that I'm sitting in front of my strain list, I can give you a rundown;
Grapefruit
Chem Sour Diesel
Bubblegum (ISS)
Hillbilly Hobby (moonshine haze x pre '98 Bubba Kush) it's my favorite strain, cuz it's FIYAH!
Jabberwocky (303)
Blue Cheese
Master Kush
Jillybean
Trainwreck
Super Lemon Haze
Skunk Wreck
Star Bud
GG4
Afghani Skunk
Cuvee
Star Glue
Sonic Screwdriver
Frisco OG
Dog Cookies
Mother's Tongue
Star Killa

Most of these are products of a commercial level pheno hunt, where anywhere from a few dozen up to hundreds of beans were popped to get the chosen cut. I don't pop seeds... cuz why would I ever need to? LMAO!

Still need to whittle the list down! I'm just afraid if I do that I'll end up with 40!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now that I'm sitting in front of my strain list, I can give you a rundown;
> Grapefruit
> Chem Sour Diesel
> Bubblegum (ISS)
> ...


|Fucking A @ttystikk that is one nice list. Didnt know you had that many available! I spot a few of those I could add to my vault


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> |Fucking A @ttystikk that is one nice list. Didnt know you had that many available! I spot a few of those I could add to my vault


I don't pop beans- cuz I suck at it and I don't need any males fucking up my op- but that doesn't mean I don't have any. There's probably 20 more in beans just waiting for me to get a wild hair...

You'd want the Hillbilly Hobby, the Jillybean and probably the Cuvee if it lives up to its billing. At least!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

Yeah I dont think Ive ever kept up with my success rate on beans though not had many issues popping them and I spot males early on if they are to be pulled. And outdoors its easy enough to deactivate all that pollen with a rain shower with the hose. Indoors, lab cleanliness, so I hear ya


----------



## skunkwreck (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now that I'm sitting in front of my strain list, I can give you a rundown;
> Grapefruit
> Chem Sour Diesel
> Bubblegum (ISS)
> ...


Ahhhhhh you got Skunk Wreck, alot of ppl don't know about it


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

Hey does RIU pages keep crashing for you guys? If theres a bunch of pictures on the page it fucking crashes before it loads (on chrome and internet explorer). Fucking piece of shit is getting irritating


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ahhhhhh you got Skunk Wreck, alot of ppl don't know about it


My cuts are young yet, but I'm sure looking forward to trying it!


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey does RIU pages keep crashing for you guys? If theres a bunch of pictures on the page it fucking crashes before it loads (on chrome and internet explorer). Fucking piece of shit is getting irritating


Reboot. Clear your cache. Look for and clear your TIF folder, 'temporary Internet files'.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Reboot. Clear your cache. Look for and clear your TIF folder, 'temporary Internet files'.


I do that alot, but I will clear the temp folder again


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2016)

Jack rabbit to the grill...
  how he actually ended up, inside, broke the facia and the fog light KO...

Hit 2 and winged 1, this is the only one that "stuck"....lil fuckers were everywhere on the way up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 24, 2016)

Wow strong skull on that one lol......


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Jack rabbit to the grill...
> View attachment 3690061 View attachment 3690060 how he actually ended up, inside, broke the facia and the fog light KO...
> 
> Hit 2 and winged 1, this is the only one that "stuck"....lil fuckers were everywhere on the way up


Did ya eat him?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Did ya eat him?


naw....the crows had a feast though


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

Prime Crystal
Honeybee F1
Fireballs x Lemon Cookies


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Prime Crystal
> Honeybee F1
> Fireballs x Lemon Cookies
> View attachment 3691916


Nice Bob !


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 26, 2016)

Looking good


BobBitchen said:


> Prime Crystal
> Honeybee F1
> Fireballs x Lemon Cookies
> View attachment 3691916


----------



## HalfBee (May 26, 2016)

I have to ask... What's Honeybee F1?
Just curious on the genetics...


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 26, 2016)

Sorry I'm late, but better late than never! 

Looking good sir!


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2016)

HalfBee said:


> I have to ask... What's Honeybee F1?
> Just curious on the genetics...


I don't remember the genetics on it but I have a pic or 2 of some Honeybee flower. @BobBitchen I am running a few of the Sugartown Express now.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

HalfBee said:


> I have to ask... What's Honeybee F1?
> Just curious on the genetics...


not 100% but..... plushberry x (purple kush x gsog )


EDIT: @genuity


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Sorry I'm late, but better late than never!
> 
> Looking good sir!


thank you
havin fun


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> I don't remember the genetics on it but I have a pic or 2 of some Honeybee flower. @BobBitchen I am running a few of the Sugartown Express now.
> View attachment 3692291
> View attachment 3692292
> View attachment 3692293


looks killer ABM, I forgot I had these, hope to get some nice color as yours.
am re running one my fireballs again, just smoked the first joint, fuck I love the taste...
gonna keep it around .
glad you are up & running again..


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

Firebals#2
 
 fuck I love this smoke ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> I don't remember the genetics on it but I have a pic or 2 of some Honeybee flower. @BobBitchen I am running a few of the Sugartown Express now.
> View attachment 3692291
> View attachment 3692292
> View attachment 3692293


those are beautiful angry


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> I don't remember the genetics on it but I have a pic or 2 of some Honeybee flower. @BobBitchen I am running a few of the Sugartown Express now.
> View attachment 3692291
> View attachment 3692292
> View attachment 3692293


That's nice man


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 26, 2016)

My fireballs just got her first trichomes!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> I don't remember the genetics on it but I have a pic or 2 of some Honeybee flower. @BobBitchen I am running a few of the Sugartown Express now.
> View attachment 3692291
> View attachment 3692292
> View attachment 3692293


Awesome stuff bro. I have some of those too  good to see something from them. What she smelling like??

@BobBitchen you are correct on Honeybee lineage


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2016)

@jigfresh Maui Wowie:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2016)

Bob how long to you typically flower blue balls? I just put one into flower last night.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Bob how long to you typically flower blue balls? I just put one into flower last night.


Between 8 - 10 wks, I just go by the "look" of the plant...I'd say closer to 10 though
Dosnt look like the cup comp did very well for ya....I had hope.....lol


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Between 8 - 10 wks, I just go by the "look" of the plant...I'd say closer to 10 though
> Dosnt look like the cup comp did very well for ya....I had hope.....lol



It was more method than genetics I think. That sip design didn't work to well. I kind of use those comps as a chance to experiment with different methods. If I ran a coco mix I'd probably do better . Oh well. Honestly I don't care if I win. I got 3rd place last comp. I didn't even get my prize from a51 because Jeff/ eraser head is a douche bag. The prizes now are not as good as they used be . Inda gro isn't it anymore.


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 28, 2016)

That blue balz is a sweet smelling strain for sure, the one I flowered smelled really sweet and intense.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2016)

Was 74f today on the hill
Love spring skiing 
Open until July 4th announced today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3697443
> Was 74f today on the hill
> Love spring skiing
> Open until July 4th announced today


Looks beautiful


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

Some @BobBitchen grown fireballs
  found a lucky bean also


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Some @BobBitchen grown fireballs
> View attachment 3697669 View attachment 3697670 found a lucky bean also
> View attachment 3697671


Lucky bean. Bueno!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

SRS root pr0n.......9 days


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> SRS root pr0n.......9 days
> 
> View attachment 3699557


Depressingly gorgeous... ..depressing because I'm not doing a very good job of replicating your success. 

My last round was one for 30. 

What's your water temp in the cloner?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

> ="ttystikk, post: 12658163, member: 324297"]Depressingly gorgeous... ..depressing because I'm not doing a very good job of replicating your success.
> 
> My last round was one for 30.
> 
> What's your water temp in the cloner?


You probably need to bleach the fuck out of it and buy new collars. Wouldnt you agree bob?

@BobBitchen You got a fairy in the air bubby. @supchaka has a couple srs x gg4 in there if he wants them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Depressingly gorgeous... ..depressing because I'm not doing a very good job of replicating your success.
> 
> My last round was one for 30.
> 
> What's your water temp in the cloner?


I havnt Che ked in a long time, I "think" it stayed at 76*f
But winter or summer, I seem to get good results.
My aquarium thermometer died, can't chk now, sorry


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You probably need to bleach the fuck out of it and buy new collars. Wouldnt you agree bob?
> 
> @BobBitchen You got a fairy in the air bubby. @supchaka has a couple srs x gg4 in there if he wants them.


Did the bleach thing, rinsed and reset it-full of GG4 clones, as it happens, lol!

My water temps ran to 80F, I'm putting liter soda bottles of ice in there to being the temp down. Also, fresh Clonex solution for the water and a new Clonex product for foliar application on the cuttings and on the mom a few days before taking them.

I'm on a mission.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I havnt Che ked in a long time, I "think" it stayed at 76*f
> But winter or summer, I seem to get good results.
> My aquarium thermometer died, can't chk now, sorry


I hear that 71 is the ideal. That's just what I said it was; hearsay. Until I start actually being successful I won't be giving any advice, lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I hear that 71 is the ideal. That's just what I said it was; hearsay. Until I start actually being successful I won't be giving any advice, lol


FYI. I have a big 27gl tub as a cloner. Filled to level it's about 15gl. I throw A cap or two of bleach in mine and have great results. Once they start throwing roots I add a bit of nutes. I also clean all parts w bleached water in-between runs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You probably need to bleach the fuck out of it and buy new collars. Wouldnt you agree bob?
> 
> @BobBitchen You got a fairy in the air bubby. @supchaka has a couple srs x gg4 in there if he wants them.


I clean my cloner rez with h2o2, I don't use bleach, never have, also clean collars with h2o2.

Tnx you bro, appreciate it, I'll let chaka know...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Did the bleach thing, rinsed and reset it-full of GG4 clones, as it happens, lol!
> 
> My water temps ran to 80F, I'm putting liter soda bottles of ice in there to being the temp down. Also, fresh Clonex solution for the water and a new Clonex product for foliar application on the cuttings and on the mom a few days before taking them.
> 
> I'm on a mission.


I use pro tekt & kln I my cloner, 5ml- kln, 10ml - pro tekt per 3 gal rez,
t5's @12-18in
Pump on 24/7

I haven't used Clonex in a long time, and only when I use rapid rooters or the like.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I hear that 71 is the ideal. That's just what I said it was; hearsay. Until I start actually being successful I won't be giving any advice, lol


Could be.....I'v never chilled my water, in fact, I put a seedling heat mat under last winter when it got "cold" here.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Could be.....I'v never chilled my water, in fact, I put a seedling heat mat under last winter when it got "cold" here.


What temperature did you set it at?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What temperature did you set it at?


Cheap mat, no thermostat


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What temperature did you set it at?


I changed up my DIY cloner for one of those King cloner's Bob has a couple of months ago and still dialing it in. It's less water in the res and I've still been hitting 90%+ but taking a hell of a lot longer since the switch. I have a probe and have found 70-75F is getting better/faster results now. Just took some out at 2 weeks but the last batch with cooler water (65-70F) took 3 weeks and about 60% success. I didn't put any sort of heater in but I took it off the cement floor and put it on a piece of 1 1/2" styrofoam to bring the temps up a bit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I changed up my DIY cloner for one of those King cloner's Bob has a couple of months ago and still dialing it in. It's less water in the res and I've still been hitting 90%+ but taking a hell of a lot longer since the switch. I have a probe and have found 70-75F is getting better/faster results now. Just took some out at 2 weeks but the last batch with cooler water (65-70F) took 3 weeks and about 60% success. I didn't put any sort of heater in but I took it off the cement floor and put it on a piece of 1 1/2" styrofoam to bring the temps up a bit.


Yea, it's probably just my environment , the weather stays pretty mellow here.
My cloner runs in a small veg tent. I have had roots in 5 days to 14, never had to go longer, that I remember,


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for linking me to the Iranian Landrace, amazing looking flowers


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

My temps went above 80F. That certainly couldn't have helped. 

Checking my temps now. 78f, still warm.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My temps went above 80F. That certainly couldn't have helped.
> 
> Checking my temps now. 78f, still warm.


I'm curious now, gonna pick up a new battery for the aquarium thermometer & Che k and see
What the temp runs..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I changed up my DIY cloner for one of those King cloner's Bob has a couple of months ago and still dialing it in. It's less water in the res and I've still been hitting 90%+ but taking a hell of a lot longer since the switch. I have a probe and have found 70-75F is getting better/faster results now. Just took some out at 2 weeks but the last batch with cooler water (65-70F) took 3 weeks and about 60% success. I didn't put any sort of heater in but I took it off the cement floor and put it on a piece of 1 1/2" styrofoam to bring the temps up a bit.


Yea i like the bucket cloners i make. I started with one like bobs. Hell i have been using rock wool past month or two


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

Fireballs#2
 

SRSog


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i like the bucket cloners i make. I started with one like bobs. Hell i have been using rock wool past month or two


Rockwool is my backup. I've been needing my backup too much, hence the quest for answers about aerocloners.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

rapid rooters/cheep powder rooting horemone are my back up, Im no good with rockwool


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)

did I mention I love Mammoth in the spring...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> did I mention I love Mammoth in the spring...
> View attachment 3699775


I'll take some clones of them!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> did I mention I love Mammoth in the spring...
> View attachment 3699775


I love everything in the spring


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll take some clones of them!


The eyes are too round


----------



## supchaka (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm in the process of switching all cloning into rockwool. More often than not, most people are requesting clones in cubes not solo cups. There's pros and cons to both but getting into volume, rockwool is the way I need to go.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2016)

I hate Rockwool. Rapid rooters are miles better. Even in hydro imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Was watching Kevin Jodrey talk about what he used at Wonderland Nursery a few weeks back on youtube. Floral Foam


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> SRS root pr0n.......9 days
> 
> View attachment 3699557


You know bob she doesn't get any better than this. She's in "blow up" mode before you've even got her in a medium. You started with a great cut and she returns the favor by unleashing her magic


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2016)

supchaka said:


> You know bob she doesn't get any better than this. She's in "blow up" mode before you've even got her in a medium. You started with a great cut and she returns the favor by unleashing her magic


Hey yea, very happy with it,
Everyone who has tried it has requested more & raved.
I have another round d finishing, I ran em in a small 1gal sog.
I think it needs to go a little bigger, going in 3's this time
I'll have to veg theses clones a bit this time.
Appreciate the opportunity to run her, 
tnx


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

My aerocloner's water temps hit 82F. I can bring it down temporarily with frozen soda bottles, but it won't last. This seems to be the heart of my problem at the moment.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My aerocloner's water temps hit 82F. I can bring it down temporarily with frozen soda bottles, but it won't last. This seems to be the heart of my problem at the moment.



The get the pump on a timer to control the heat it puts out in the water if yours is submersible in your setup?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The get the pump on a timer to control the heat it puts out in the water if yours is submersible in your setup?


Tried that and my clones didn't root as well. Everyone says to run the pump continuously. I have a short cycle timer to set the run and rest times to whatever I want, may need to try that while I'm gathering supplies for a water cooling loop for the unit (!).


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My aerocloner's water temps hit 82F. I can bring it down temporarily with frozen soda bottles, but it won't last. This seems to be the heart of my problem at the moment.


What light is it under ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> What light is it under ?


4 x 2' T5 with mixed spectrum. Light is about 8" above the canopy, or about a foot above the cloner. It's also plenty warm in the room, mid 70s.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2016)

Well that's not it then, might just be the pump. Maybe a lower volume pump ?
Would that run cooler ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Well that's not it then, might just be the pump. Maybe a lower volume pump ?
> Would that run cooler ?


Maybe, but the room is mid to upper 70s so it will need active cooling any way you slice it. 

Yes, I could put it on the floor and drop it into the upper 70s- and then we'd have to put up with the damn thing being on the floor, lol

I've water cooled an aerocloner before. The difference this time will be doing it internally instead of externally like I did before, which is why it wasn't effective last time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

Back in Mammoth , hotter than an 8th grader in June today ! 
A guy died today on the hill, had a seizure on the chair, fell off to the rocks below
about 30 ft I understand , rumored to be an instructor .
Life's short....get it while ya can......


----------



## GroErr (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn, that'd be a bitch way to go, the falling off the chair bit I mean. I'd be happy to go while riding a chairlift, after having just finished a run, and puffing a dube  A lot worse ways to go!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Damn, that'd be a bitch way to go, the falling off the chair bit I mean. I'd be happy to go while riding a chairlift, after having just finished a run, and puffing a dube  A lot worse ways to go!


I was just told he was a long time ski coach out of Utah . May have been a heart attack, they "think" he was dead be for he hit.
Either way,sucks...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I was just told he was a long time ski coach out of Utah . May have been a heart attack, they "think" he was dead be for he hit.
> Either way,sucks...


Beats the fuck out of cancer. Died doing what he loved, lucky bastard!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Beats the fuck out of cancer. Died doing what he loved, lucky bastard!


Yea, hope I go out the same...just not right now


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

I had 4 or 5 deer cruise by my camp the last couple of afternoons . .


----------



## GroErr (Jun 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, hope I go out the same...just not right now


Oh yeah for sure, I'd just rather go out that way than sitting in a hospital or old age home when it's my turn, blaze till the end


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2016)

Still in mammoth 
Hope the 3 wks old seedlings are ok, still in solo cups
I'm not sure how hot it got at the coast
I was gonna go home yesterday , but the skiing has been fantastic 
Only gonna ski àbout 4 hrs this morning & hit the road.
Sunrise was awesome e this morning , pic doesn't do it justice . ..


Peace bob..


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2016)

It has been cold and overcast!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Mid 90s here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mid 90s here.


Colorado turned tropical hahaha, might as well get your ass over this direction!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Colorado turned tropical hahaha, might as well get your ass over this direction!


Not exactly; humidity is very low here, and it cools off at night. Plus if things ever really get nasty, I can always head into the mountains and go as high and thus as cool as I want!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not exactly; humidity is very low here, and it cools off at night. Plus if things ever really get nasty, I can always head into the mountains and go as high and thus as cool as I want!


Its in the 70's here now and though its breezy, its good. Speaking of mountains, got a friend who has some space in Nepal (few hrs out of Pokhara), planning some plants out there next season


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not exactly; humidity is very low here, and it cools off at night. Plus if things ever really get nasty, I can always head into the mountains and go as high and thus as cool as I want!


it was in the upper 70's @ 11,000 ft all week in mammoth


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> it was in the upper 70's @ 11,000 ft all week in mammoth


That sounds like third degree sunburn territory for this white boy.


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs#2
> View attachment 3699759
> 
> SRSog
> View attachment 3699760


=O


----------



## Alaric (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> hence the quest for answers about aerocloners.


I hope you hurry up and find them------then educate me (us that need it).

My achilles heel in my operation is aero cloning ------thank goodness I have a reliable back up method too.

My quest from the beginning has been the elimination of all medium (except popping seed).

A~~~


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

Alaric said:


> I hope you hurry up and find them------then educate me (us that need it).
> 
> My achilles heel in my operation is aero cloning ------thank goodness I have a reliable back up method too.
> 
> ...


So far, a capful of bleach has helped knock down the pathogens and I'm madly swapping liter bottles of ice every 2 hours. Clearly I need better temperature control.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So far, a capful of bleach has helped knock down the pathogens and I'm madly swapping liter bottles of ice every 2 hours. Clearly I need better temperature control.


Yea, that sounds like a hassle, I went aero cause I'm lazy and I just plug em and forget em..
Once again I think my location/environment works for me.
Hope ya get it figured out bro


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, that sounds like a hassle, I went aero cause I'm lazy and I just plug em and forget em..
> Once again I think my location/environment works for me.
> Hope ya get it figured out bro


The temperature of my baby veg zone went up by 5 degrees from just that fuckin Mars Hydro LED light. Thing puts out 550W actual and just gets my whole 6x8' space warm. 

I have more COB LED modules coming this weekend, bitch is getting kicked to the curb with the quickness!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So far, a capful of bleach has helped knock down the pathogens and I'm madly swapping liter bottles of ice every 2 hours. Clearly I need better temperature control.


Never tried the bleach treatment------have you noticed much improvement?

Have you thought about using an inline pump to get your temp down or cycle timer?

A~~~


----------



## GroErr (Jun 11, 2016)

Just an update on my dialing in of the king cloner. Looks like the 70-75F temps are producing consistently within 2 weeks now. Just about to plant a bunch that have been in for 2 weeks and all rooted. Some bigger/better than others of course but that's pheno-based more than anything. Like my Blue Ripper pheno 2 roots fast and huge roots while my JTR roots but not as thick and fewer offshoots. Looks like I'm back on track, wasn't liking the 3-4 weeks to root I was getting with the colder water and of course much higher than 75F and you can end up with slime. I just cleaned and re-filled it after 2 weeks and nothing but a couple of chunks of roots that came off one when I was pulling them out. No slime or the like. Cheers.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2016)

I topped my seedlings before I left las sun night, tossed em in the cloner cause it was empty, 6 diff strains, most have nubbed...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

Alaric said:


> Never tried the bleach treatment------have you noticed much improvement?
> 
> Have you thought about using an inline pump to get your temp down or cycle timer?
> 
> A~~~


Before bleach; plants flopping over. After; no more slime or soggy stems. I used half a capful for 6 gallons, a little goes a long way. 

Using a cycle timer now. The ambient heat in the room is most of the problem.

I use water chilling for everything. The main design hurdle so far has been figuring out how to set it up so the cloner doesn't run TOO cold, LMAO!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2016)

One of the Slymers, coming down today..


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Is it raining there?

This is what I woke up to this morning:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Is it raining there?
> 
> This is what I woke up to this morning:
> 
> ...


Drizzle a little, but no real rain.
The North garden looks beautiful Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks. The cool weather is keeping it alive. If it was last year it would all be dead from the sun and heat.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2016)

It was waaay hotter @ 11,000 ft all last week than it is here @ sea level, f'n comfortable.
I'm guessing Aug. & Sept will be a test this year.....
Any word on a spring / summer get together ?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Here or at SomeGuy's? SomeGuy is going to have a ton of trimming to do in a week or so.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2016)

Ive already begun! Lol. Starting to light depo the gh soon.


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I have more COB LED modules coming this weekend, bitch is getting kicked to the curb with the quickness!


What led are you going with? Using them with lec?


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> One of the Slymers, coming down today..
> View attachment 3705429


Nice! How many days in flower? Looks great!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> What led are you going with? Using them with lec?


I'm using LEC, aka 315W CMH kits using Philips digital LFSW ballasts in my prebloom veg.

I've been using LEC, aka 860W CDM Allstart lamps on magnetic ballasts, for years in bloom. It's these I'm replacing with LED modules. Keep in mind that it's the low frequency square wave ballast technology that allows this lamp technology to run at high efficiency. On standard mags, they suck!

The modules consist of a Meanwell HLG 185H C700B driving 4 Cree CXB3590 3500K CD BIN 72V chips at 54W each. Capping the dimming wires lets the driver run at 108%, or 216W/4=54W apiece. The driver itself needs about 8W, for a Kill-a-watt verified total draw from the wall of 225W.

I have 80 degree glass lenses on every COB, for protection and to tighten the light distribution pattern. This combo is good for 824 PPfD over 6 square feet.

Two of these modules absolutely mops the floor with the Mars Hydro 1600 on its veg setting, pulling an actual 550W. The Mars unit is easily the warmest LED fixture I've ever operated, heating up my small veg zone by easily 5 degrees all by itself.

By comparison, my modules do not contribute heat to the grow space at all. I realize this is an eyebrow raising claim; all I can share is that everyone who's seen them will verify every word I've said to be the absolute truth.

How the fuck else could I be the only one I know who can run 24 of these modules, pulling an actual 5400W, in a 6' wide x 12' long x 8' tall box and have real trouble keeping it WARM ENOUGH?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Nice! How many days in flower? Looks great!


Thx, they were @ day 65 or so


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Before bleach; plants flopping over. After; no more slime or soggy stems. I used half a capful for 6 gallons, a little goes a long way.
> 
> Using a cycle timer now. The ambient heat in the room is most of the problem.
> 
> I use water chilling for everything. The main design hurdle so far has been figuring out how to set it up so the cloner doesn't run TOO cold, LMAO!


is cooler water is better for roots?


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> One of the Slymers, coming down today..
> View attachment 3705429
> 
> View attachment 3705430 View attachment 3705431


 mouthwatering


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> is cooler water is better for roots?


I believe between 70° - 76°f is ideal for aero rooting.
Mine stays @ 76° if I remember correctly


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I believe between 70° - 76°f is ideal for aero rooting.
> Mine stays @ 76° if I remember correctly


@Thorhax I'm of the same mind; my aerocloner was running around 82F and plants were dying left and right. Brought it down to the low 70's and the survivors perked up nicely.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Howdy bob


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I believe between 70° - 76°f is ideal for aero rooting.
> Mine stays @ 76° if I remember correctly





ttystikk said:


> @Thorhax I'm of the same mind; my aerocloner was running around 82F and plants were dying left and right. Brought it down to the low 70's and the survivors perked up nicely.


good to know. i should look into a water chiller


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy bob


I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to visit me on your last trip. Let me know when you're planning your next one!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> good to know. i should look into a water chiller


I did. I'm very happy;


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I did. I'm very happy;
> View attachment 3706148


You ever get that big f'er in?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You ever get that big f'er in?


Oh yeah, It's been humming away for weeks now. The last few days of mid 90s pit it to the test, and it's cool as a cucumber on ice.

One way to measure is effectiveness is to look at the amount of water it's condensing from the air in my room. All my reclaim tubs add up to easily 20 gallons a day, twice what they used to!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I did. I'm very happy;
> View attachment 3706148


quite a step up from frozen water bottles...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> quite a step up from frozen water bottles...


Yeah. So one idea we're kicking around for cooling the aerocloner is to set the whole thing in a shallow tub of its own, itself filled with water. The cold coil goes in the outer tub where it cools the water the cloner sits in. Convection would accomplish the rest. 

It sounds kludgey, but advantages include ease of tuning the system so it won't over cool the cloner, no holes drilled into the cloner for waterlines, and the entire cloner can lift out of its bath anytime. I tried something like it once before, years ago, but I didn't get the convection part. Gave up and went to rockwool lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2016)

that sounds feasiable, let me know how it works


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> that sounds feasiable, let me know how it works


Will do! I'll post it in my vertical goodness thread and here too if I remember!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2016)

This is Jammer, my new parking lot buddy begging for milk bones in the morning, he chased a bear out of one of the locals pick up bed yesterday in the broad daylight , guy had a bag of trash, I didn't see it, was down the hill, said it looked like a small guy.
Doesn't help falling asleep in your car at night in the forest.
I need to bring one of my guard dachshunds next week...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2016)

Johnny Winter!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

fuck Bob & his root pr0n


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Johnny Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great vid Mo, love me some blues, JW rocks...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> fuck Bob & his root pr0n
> View attachment 3710264 View attachment 3710265


All I have to show is another cloner full of dead plants.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All I have to show is another cloner full of dead plants.


thought you got the water temp down ? still dying on ya ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All I have to show is another cloner full of dead plants.


Damn man. One week in the cloner and all have roots except blueberry. Now going on 1.5wks and it's throwing stubble too. Not sure what could be your issue.

FYI. My water temps swing drastically. To cold seems to slow rooting. Too warm and bleach fixes it. Lol. I add nutes to the cloner after they have roots because I'm lazy about transplanting... so they usually stay in the cloner for way too long. 

I'm sending g you good cloning vibes man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All I have to show is another cloner full of dead plants.


That sucks Tty 

Sending good cloning vibes to


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> thought you got the water temp down ? still dying on ya ?


Liter bottles of ice every few hours and they didn't recover. 

Either they blast off or they don't do shit. I see there's several bare sticks in the pic of your most recent batch. Same deal. 

Gonna install a cooling circuit for them. 

The rockwool backup did not like its new LED light so I'm scrapping that plan. Otherwise, about 50% of those did okay.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jun 17, 2016)

@ttystikk I sympathize with you. I'm fighting to keep my strawberry kush clone alive. The other one died and mom is four weeks into bloom. I'm cranking up the new cloner tomorrow and hope the skunk #1 clones I take make it.

I'm also sending good cloning vibes your way.

@BobBitchen nice roots!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Liter bottles of ice every few hours and they didn't recover.
> 
> Either they blast off or they don't do shit. I see there's several bare sticks in the pic of your most recent batch. Same deal.
> 
> ...


this week its gonna be in the hi 90's to 100's f, so we will see how the new cuts do ( the bare ones in front that you mentioned), I dropped those in sunday night before I went up to the mountains.

hope the cooling circuit works for ya


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> this week its gonna be in the hi 90's to 100's f, so we will see how the new cuts do ( the bare ones in front that you mentioned), I dropped those in sunday night before I went up to the mountains.
> 
> hope the cooling circuit works for ya


Me too! 

The ice water bottles only held the temperature down for a few hours each, so I can either go without sleep or try something more consistently able to manage temps. 

The cooling coil will definitely transfer all the heat it gets, so it's a matter of tuning to get the right temperature in the cloner. 

Ya I'll take some pics.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> this week its gonna be in the hi 90's to 100's f, so we will see how the new cuts do ( the bare ones in front that you mentioned), I dropped those in sunday night before I went up to the mountains.
> 
> hope the cooling circuit works for ya



put a timer on the pump. Alternate frozen water bottles every few hours and run ac


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> fuck Bob & his root pr0n
> View attachment 3710264 View attachment 3710265[/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 18, 2016)

These F'n russet mites are no joke !


I had all veg plants in the bathroom yesterday, set off two doktordoom foggers, one, 30 min after the other,
I checked this morning and most were dead, but not all !
I mixed up : big time exterminator @70mm per gal, added silica , neem oil, Dr bronners peppermint ,
In 5 gal ice water, and held every plant submerged to half way up pot/cup for about 30 sec each.

I'm thinking the suggestion of burning down the whole grow and moving across state maybe the only solution,  .

No more outside clones coming in for me, period, cloneonly's not worth it, don't care how much I want/need em.....


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2016)

If It was me,I'd run systemic in veg....bugs sucks ass.

My buddy is getting nugs tested right now,for any left over...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> These F'n russet mites are no joke !
> View attachment 3711062
> 
> I had all veg plants in the bathroom yesterday, set off two doktordoom foggers, one, 30 min after the other,
> ...



Damn Bob. Sucks. My garden has been clean for a long while now. I've take regular maintenance steps to make sure it stays that way. I'm also moving the new plants I get into a detox area first. 

What about a small tent to literally death bugs from cuts? 

Btw. The blu balz is an awesome yielder. Me and the wife are guessing 8-10zips from the one plant. Will be one of my heaviest yielders this round d I believe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope you get them buddy. I have been looking and still have not seen any anywhere


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope you get them buddy. I have been looking and still have not seen any anywhere


I'm very sorry Doc, I thought I had them beat, I'm glad you caught em first..



SomeGuy said:


> Damn Bob. Sucks. My garden has been clean for a long while now. I've take regular maintenance steps to make sure it stays that way. I'm also moving the new plants I get into a detox area first.
> 
> What about a small tent to literally death bugs from cuts?
> 
> Btw. The blu balz is an awesome yielder. Me and the wife are guessing 8-10zips from the one plant. Will be one of my heaviest yielders this round d I believe.


I had been spraying for a couple of days, and had them quarantined before bringing them in.
I need to be more through.
Glad the blue balls are preforming well for you 




genuity said:


> If It was me,I'd run systemic in veg....bugs sucks ass.
> 
> My buddy is getting nugs tested right now,for any left over...


Recommendations ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2016)

Russet mites are a motherfucker. 

The only way to kill them with organics is to rotate through several different modes of attack on a strict and frequent schedule. 

I'd start with Azamax, then 48 hours later pyrethrin, then 48 hours later insecticidal soap. That's 6 days. Repeat the whole 6 day cycle three times. 

Thin the affected plants so there's no place to hide. Spray everything including stems, undersides and tops. 

Part of the reason for so much repetitiveness is that they're so small you can't possibly get them all in one pass. Another is that you need to kill them faster than they can reproduce, about every 7 days. Finally, some of these pesticides will be more effective or long lasting than the others, and there's no way to build immunity when being attacked through multiple modes of action.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 18, 2016)

I have been using monterey garden take down spray once s month on vegging plants. I move to spinosad and soaps/oils and folier tea in flower. So far it's.worked great the last 6months. 

Ty is right, gotta break the reproduction cycle of the pest.


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm very sorry Doc, I thought I had them beat, I'm glad you caught em first..
> 
> 
> I had been spraying for a couple of days, and had them quarantined before bringing them in.
> ...


http://www.bonide.com/products/houseplant/view/951/systemic-houseplant

Like all things that work,not sold in California. ....

Will not burn the plants,no spraying of anything,...

I try to use it on my clones (from party cup to 1gal pots) when they get to the size I want,i transplant to final pots...thats it.

My boy is out in cali,greenhouse was being over run. ...he was using all the stuff you have said,I sent him a bottle of that stuff...clean running for 8 weeks, (around day 69,he started to see mite damage)he is in the process of getting the nugs tested, I'm positive they will be clean.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2016)

Olive oil, soap (Dawn), pepper oil, citrus oil, neem oil...

Apply hot ~ 120 degrees F


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> http://www.bonide.com/products/houseplant/view/951/systemic-houseplant
> 
> Like all things that work,not sold in California. ....
> 
> ...


Say available in all states.
Found it at a garden center 5 miles from my place.
Tnx I'll give it a try.



ttystikk said:


> Russet mites are a motherfucker.
> 
> The only way to kill them with organics is to rotate through several different modes of attack on a strict and frequent schedule.
> 
> ...





SomeGuy said:


> I have been using monterey garden take down spray once s month on vegging plants. I move to spinosad and soaps/oils and folier tea in flower. So far it's.worked great the last 6months.
> 
> Ty is right, gotta break the reproduction cycle of the pest.



Skiing is the priority right now, for another two weeks anyway.
Then I can do an every other day regiment .
I may need to step up from organic & go nuclear on em...
Tnx guys


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Olive oil, soap (Dawn), pepper oil, citrus oil, neem oil...
> 
> Apply hot ~ 120 degrees F


Spider mites maybe, I think the russet's would make a salad to go with it


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2016)

My invention is working; the cloner is resting in a tub full of water, with a copper coil underneath it. Cold circuit water passes through the copper coil and cools the water in the tub, which then cools the cloner. 

Tub water temp and peek of copper coil; 
 

Temp of water inside the cloner;


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My invention is working; the cloner is resting in a tub full of water, with a copper coil underneath it. Cold circuit water passes through the copper coil and cools the water in the tub, which then cools the cloner.
> 
> Tub water temp and peek of copper coil;
> View attachment 3711617
> ...


Alright man....let the rooting begin!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Alright man....let the rooting begin!


That's today!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2016)

12 days left, snow goin faaasst...
But still a blast 
mtn bikers have taken over...
Peace ..bob


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 12 days left, snow goin faaasst...
> But still a blast
> mtn bikers have taken over...
> Peace ..bobView attachment 3714554



Holy shit Bigfoot Snow Ski's 

Awesome beard bro, just started over again with mine long road ahead lol.......


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeti!

Let me know when you are back in town.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2016)

is it slush-ville now


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2016)

Only open 7


hyroot said:


> is it slush-ville now


Only open 7:30 to noon, it gets a bit soft by 11ish, but i'v skied this type of snow for years and still love it..
Gonna Jones bad after the 4th.


Mohican said:


> Yeti!
> 
> Let me know when you are back in town.


Will do.
I'm not sure yet if I'm gonna do next week, the heat, upper 70's at the top !
is melting everything faster than expected, when they announced 4th closing, there may not be enough 
snow to be worth it, they also get alot of people up for the holiday, they have focused on mtn bikes now, no more salting trails, merges or top of hill....
I'v had a great year, no complaints . ....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2016)

The hardcore guys in Denver would always go up to the glacier during the summer and ski there.

Try surfing or SUP. The cold water will give you the same high.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 24, 2016)

I would have myself a kayak, there must be some good water around there somewhere to paddle


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The hardcore guys in Denver would always go up to the glacier during the summer and ski there.
> 
> Try surfing or SUP. The cold water will give you the same high.




Im goin back next week, gotta do it, too much fun to be had..
heres a vid of conditions.
hardcore ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im goin back next week, gotta do it, too much fun to be had..
> heres a vid of conditions.
> hardcore ?


That was totally engrossing, it just made me feel like I was there.

Pack your shit and gtfot. You won't be young forever.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2016)

Time to get some of these:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Time to get some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to Portillo Chile for southern hemisphere skiing. 
Yea Mo I tried grass skis in the early 90's, REI used to rent em, more like skating than skiing, fun for a day though.
Unless your talking g about the speed suit, I'm rockin that now !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That was totally engrossing, it just made me feel like I was there.
> 
> Pack your shit and gtfot. You won't be young forever.



Yea, if I don't go, I'd be jonesin' .
I also sold a pair of my skis that I need to take up to a local I ski with.
Gonna aloe my sunburn and get back up Sunday night.
Plants did well while I was gone.
Forgot to transplant my clones, I had a root tangle of those 9 cuts.
I had to cut/untie a bunch of roots. They were from seedlings I topped, a few of em started growing like 
crazy. I need to transplant and figure out where I'm gonna keep all these I have in veg, this morning after coffee.
I have one of the flower tents full of mom's and a round of clones/teens & no room, along with seedlings and new clones in the regular veg tent....
...as far as not young forever , that boat sailed awhile ago...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> .as far as not young forever , that boat sailed awhile ago...


Amen brother !!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

We're as young as we feel. I feel pretty young. Most days.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

calf bruising from spring bump bangin'
 
gimmie more please....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

@Mohican , you once asked how I get the roots all in a cup...
jam em in......
   

slymer cut (rooted like a monster)transplant this morning


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2016)

Gross and cool!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey Bob do you use KLN on seedlings? If so how much per gal, trying to find something to make them root a bit faster but don't want to potentially kill em with full strength. Mirin those roots, I bet they take off like mad once you transplant them!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Hey Bob do you use KLN on seedlings? If so how much per gal, trying to find something to make them root a bit faster but don't want to potentially kill em with full strength. Mirin those roots, I bet they take off like mad once you transplant them!


Iv only used KLN when aero cloning, I use straight tap water for seedlings up to a few weeks, then 1/4 nutes when yellows starts.
If ya try KLN on your seedlings, Id be interested in your results. Please let me know how it works out, post here if ya like.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

I got 5 clones running in my aero cloner that's like yours but I dumped 4 air stones and made it DWC. I am running KLN @ 1tsp/gal of water will let you guys know how it turns out so far everyone is alive................


----------



## supchaka (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's a couple 5 dayers. She's not in blow up mode like yours, but she's happy


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Here's a couple 5 dayers. She's not in blow up mode like yours, but she's happy  View attachment 3718879View attachment 3718880


Blowing roots like those in 5 days is plenty respectable!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 27, 2016)

He'll yea, I'd take those roots in 5.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Kick ass thunderstorm blowing through town now, lifts closed early do to lightning


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Jun 29, 2016)

I'd love some rain here. it's hot as balls. and humid too. Monsoon weather without the rain


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't know whats more depressing, 
ski season being over or the losing russet mite battle 
trying to talk myself into tossing out everything in flower, 8- 3gal , 4wks in
I used bon-neem on veg, 
 

they have looked clean for a couple of weeks now........


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know whats more depressing,
> ski season being over or the losing russet mite battle
> trying to talk myself into tossing out everything in flower, 8- 3gal , 4wks in
> I used bon-neem on veg,
> ...


I'd hold on and treat another time, when I can get into my flower room (12:00est) I have some
stuff in there that is supposed to be excellent I'll let you know.
Keep the faith.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know whats more depressing,
> ski season being over or the losing russet mite battle
> trying to talk myself into tossing out everything in flower, 8- 3gal , 4wks in
> I used bon-neem on veg,
> ...



Now I'm wondering how I've never had issues. Maybe the climate up here? I've taken in quite a lot of plants and given away even more. Sucks you picked em up at the last clone swap. 

I'm wondering if they came from elsewhere since non of the rest of us have had problems?


Last ones I got new in i quarantined for a week. You hVe me on gaurd for sure. Lol


----------



## hyroot (Jul 5, 2016)

increase your humidity and spray some lemon juice maybe. Those mite killer bottles that work, their main ingredient is citric acid. Low ph what ever kills them off I guess.

a combo of aloe and silica worked for me and increasing humidity. I haven't had mites for a long time. A few years at least.

if worst comes to worst you can wipe down each individual leaf with neem / castile soap and go back over them with plain water the next day.

If they're pitching tents all over already then toss them

lady bugs will eat the eggs. Then predatory mites will eat the russets.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know whats more depressing,
> ski season being over or the losing russet mite battle
> trying to talk myself into tossing out everything in flower, 8- 3gal , 4wks in
> I used bon-neem on veg,
> ...


On the days you spray with just water,mix in some 91%iso (half & half) after you see how the plants take it,up the iso..
Melt them Bastard bugs


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

hyroot said:


> increase your humidity and spray some lemon juice maybe. Those mite killer bottles that work, their main ingredient is citric acid. Low ph what ever kills them off I guess.
> 
> a combo of aloe and silica worked for me and increasing humidity. I haven't had mites for a long time. A few years at least.
> 
> ...


Iv been completely submerging plants up to half way up cloth pots in a mixture of neem, bronners peppermint soap, & silica. then mighty wash spray, then doktor doom foggers, then a bon-neem dips.......
lil fuqers seem thrive anyway 

im almost there on dumping flowering plants and going nuclear on vegers.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Now I'm wondering how I've never had issues. Maybe the climate up here? I've taken in quite a lot of plants and given away even more. Sucks you picked em up at the last clone swap.
> 
> I'm wondering if they came from elsewhere since non of the rest of us have had problems?
> 
> ...


I dont know where they came from, I dipped and quarantined all clones from the get together for a week before I brought inside.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> On the days you spray with just water,mix in some 91%iso (half & half) after you see how the plants take it,up the iso..
> Melt them Bastard bugs


I also picked up the bonide systemic house plant insect control, but im hesitant to use it right now.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

This is what I use....
In veg,clean all veg (5 weeks) & about 4 weeks in flowering room...then it runs out...then one or two sprays of iso mix..

I hate spraying all that stuff...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is what I use....View attachment 3724859
> In veg,clean all veg (5 weeks) & about 4 weeks in flowering room...then it runs out...then one or two sprays of iso mix..
> 
> I hate spraying all that stuff...


yea, thats what I picked up.
I think I will give the ISO a shot on flowering plants ( then toss out ..lol)
and use the Bonide systemic on the two mom's I plan on keeping


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'd hold on and treat another time, when I can get into my flower room (12:00est) I have some
> stuff in there that is supposed to be excellent I'll let you know.
> Keep the faith.


thx oldman, any help is appreciated..


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know whats more depressing,
> ski season being over or the losing russet mite battle
> trying to talk myself into tossing out everything in flower, 8- 3gal , 4wks in
> I used bon-neem on veg,
> ...


You need to rotate pesticides. Pyrethrins, then soap, then oil. Hit them twice a week. Twice a week disrupts their reproductive cycle and rotating sprays means they can't build any immunity.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.everwoodfarm.com/Pest_Insect_Cross_Listing/Help_with_Russet_Cyclamen_and_Broad_Mites


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> thx oldman, any help is appreciated..


It's Ed Rosenthal's Zero Tolerance it's good for Spider Mites to Root Aphids, Scale, PM, Mildew,
Grey and White Mold, Thrips and a bunch more.
www.z-tolerance.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.waterboards.ca.gov/water_issues/programs/enforcement/docs/cannabis_enfrcmnt/pest_mgmt_practices.pdf


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

Man,cali got them super thug bugs....lol

That is definitely a main thing to consider. ...location. 

My location, the bugs are not as "strong" and can not handle,what cali bugs would eat as a snack...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

anyone have any experience with sulfur powder ?
It was recommended by a couple UC master gardner help lines


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

or......._Amblyseius andersoni_ is a predatory mite which feeds on many types of small arthropod prey and pollen.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> or......._Amblyseius andersoni_ is a predatory mite which feeds on many types of small arthropod prey and pollen.


The conclusion of trials with tomatoes ( http://edepot.wur.nl/258291 ) was that no predatory mite is really effective in treating russet mites (some can at most slow it down). They specifically selected predators that were, I kid you not, least bothered by trichomes on tomatoes. Based on that alone it doesn't seem like they'd do well on cannabis.

In case you really need to safe some clones, you could consider Spirodiclofen (approved synthetic) is most effective, supposedly better than Azocyclotin (toxic organic compound). Spirodiclofen former is sold by bayer as envidor.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Finally pulled the trigger and chopped all flowering plants (almost 6 wks in ) 
Soaking cloth pots in 10% bleach solution.
After a few errands this morning, will pull the table our, bleach the f out of it and tent, also gonna set a small fogger, doktor doom, off in it.
Completely submerged all veg plants in a solution of Big Time Exterminator @60ml per gallon with some dr bronners peppermint soap.
I have avid & conserve sc on the way.
Also sourced a shop that will sell Forbid & pylon liquid in 1/2 oz units., if needed....
die u f'n russets !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Also added Bonide systemic-houseplant to my mom's....

Game on.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2016)

It's the only way IMO. Save the genetics and start fresh again. Once you have them under control regular sprays every 3 days will keep them away. I'm fairly religious Bout bug control after tanking some grows. At least once a week in vegg w something or other. I hope you win the war Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

I kept trying to justify letting the flowering girls to finish, almost out of bud myself, but this is the way to beat em. Now that ski season is over & Im home most of the time, I'll be able to keep up a 3-4 day spray/dip regiment. Still have a knot in my stomach when I look at the empty flower tent ..lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Iv been completely submerging plants up to half way up cloth pots in a mixture of neem, bronners peppermint soap, & silica. then mighty wash spray, then doktor doom foggers, then a bon-neem dips.......
> lil fuqers seem thrive anyway
> 
> im almost there on dumping flowering plants and going nuclear on vegers.......


Damn that sucks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey man. You had a great ski season right? . 

Next year sips and an automated pest control spray system ?




BobBitchen said:


> I kept trying to justify letting the flowering girls to finish, almost out of bud myself, but this is the way to beat em. Now that ski season is over & Im home most of the time, I'll be able to keep up a 3-4 day spray/dip regiment. Still have a knot in my stomach when I look at the empty flower tent ..lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 7, 2016)

I feel bad for you Bob, I'd hate to tank a grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I feel bad for you Bob, I'd hate to tank a grow.



It sucks bad but happens to the best of us. He will recover well. Bob rocks.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey Bob, here is the neem oil/cake website we were talking about. Hope this helps 

http://www.neemresource.com/neem&karanjaoil.html

And here is the link to the HPS 600w that @SomeGuy sent me 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291003680270?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D291003680270%26targetid%3D186358934409%26rpc%3D0.29%26rpc_upld_id%3D72342%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F291003680270%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9031472%26poi%3D9031457%26campaignid%3D239125209%26adgroupid%3D14978428809%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-186358934409%26gclid%3DCKKl7-m93c0CFYRrfgodZyIDNQ%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1057463805668&ul_noapp=true

Sorry about losing your plants, but I have no doubts you will be rocking it hard in no time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man,cali got them super thug bugs....lol
> 
> That is definitely a main thing to consider. ...location.
> 
> My location, the bugs are not as "strong" and can not handle,what cali bugs would eat as a snack...


Yeah its all the fucking agricultural chemicals used there in the past making it like that, fucking sad


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah its all the fucking agricultural chemicals used there in the past making it like that, fucking sad


No, it's half assed lazy growers who don't follow good practices and give the bugs the chance to develop resistance.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, it's half assed lazy growers who don't follow good practices and give the bugs the chance to develop resistance.


and that too......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Had some mites on plants here so I mixed up some habanero chili sauce with garlic and water and sprayed. After a few days no mites, that wouldnt have happened in Cali.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had some mites on plants here so I mixed up some habanero chili sauce with garlic and water and sprayed. After a few days no mites, that wouldnt have happened in Cali.....


I'v tried that on spider mites here, they ask for more & party on...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, it's half assed lazy growers who don't follow good practices and give the bugs the chance to develop resistance.


Sorry to say..I'm guilty 

But gonna change my ways....


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Gross and cool!


Yeah, kinda looks like a cup-a-noodles.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had some mites on plants here so I mixed up some habanero chili sauce with garlic and water and sprayed. After a few days no mites, that wouldnt have happened in Cali.....


Wanna bet? Mites can't develop resistance to capsaicin. Lazy cali growers just pick a pesticide.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wanna bet? Mites can't develop resistance to capsaicin. Lazy cali growers just pick a pesticide.


the last time I tried peppers...steeped, not boiled ,after processing with garlic & cinnamon ,
also added pure capsaicin, sprayed every other day for a week.
Cali spider mites requested chips to go with it....and lived on....


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> the last time I tried peppers...steeped, not boiled ,after processing with garlic & cinnamon ,
> also added pure capsaicin, sprayed every other day for a week.
> Cali spider mites requested chips to go with it....and lived on....
> View attachment 3726805 View attachment 3726806


Wow. I'm scared!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wow. I'm scared!


You should be. If you haven't grown in Cali you ha e never really met a bug. It's like non stop out here. It's not entirely laziness man. What has done more damage to the ecosystem here is industrial farming practices. Vigilance and preventive care go a long way too though. 

It's really not easy and it's why most people don't grow thier own in a state where you think they would


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

LMAO @BobBitchen solid laziness


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO @BobBitchen solid laziness


Admittedly so...

I guess those Colorado guys don't understand, superior bugs come along with our superior weed 
here in cali 
Must be the thin air.....lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Admittedly so...
> 
> I guess those Colorado guys don't understand, superior bugs come along with our superior weed
> here in cali
> Must be the thin air.....lol


Air is thinner here, guaranteed. 

Y'all can keep your accidently engineered super bugs, won't hurt my feelings a bit!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and chopped all flowering plants (almost 6 wks in )
> Soaking cloth pots in 10% bleach solution.
> After a few errands this morning, will pull the table our, bleach the f out of it and tent, also gonna set a small fogger, doktor doom, off in it.
> Completely submerged all veg plants in a solution of Big Time Exterminator @60ml per gallon with some dr bronners peppermint soap.
> ...


i bought a small amount of AVID from ebay last year, use a few drops in a quart sprayer, , gloved up and used long sleeves and a air mask,, I have never seen those creapy freakin mites again,, wiped them out, I sprayed very early in Veg,


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i bought a small amount of AVID from ebay last year, use a few drops in a quart sprayer, , gloved up and used long sleeves and a air mask,, I have never seen those creapy freakin mites again,, wiped them out, I sprayed very early in Veg,


Tnx, Avid should be here Monday along with conserve sc, going to pick up Azamax tomorrow


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx, Avid should be here Monday along with conserve sc, going to pick up Azamax tomorrow


 i used azamax before avid, the azamax did knock them back for a few weeks, but the mites eventually came back, and very late in flower too, i made it to harvest, it was the next crop i used avid very early in veg and never saw them again, i read some place avid has an 8 week life ,


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

Bob, can you share the sources you settled on? I am always interested in 
new ways to kill mites. 10Q! :0)


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 7, 2016)

i did have a long discussion back then with a fellow organic grower, and he suggested floramite , he was conviced it was safer?,, but both avid and floramite are the nuclear bombs for mites, my skin crawled for days after i saw this little suckers under the loupe,, ugh


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

It does break down...10 days was quoted elsewhere as well.

Does it have a good shelf-life before it is mixed?

$90 for a 4 ounce bottle is steep but I would be happy to have it available.

I too am dealing with mites....my efforts are allowing the current cycle to 
finish pretty well, but I am culling the herd and looking forward to getting 
clean again.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Bob, can you share the sources you settled on? I am always interested in
> new ways to kill mites. 10Q! :0)


Iv just been reading all I can on killing the russet mite in particular, here & different forums. I also called pesticide/miticide companies, Bonide, Bayer, Ed Rosenthal, afew others, not much help.
I also called Universities with horticulture programs, they directed me to "Master Gardener volunteers, most I spoke to didn't know much about the Russet Mite.
I also PM'ed a few growers here for their input.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> $90 for a 4 ounce bottle is steep but I would be happy to have it availabl
> 
> JD


this was one recomendation
*Pylon Miticide Insecticide*
$412.26....... 16 oz


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

One thing that is an option that does not come up too often is heat.

I have a couple Johnson Controllers and could make a hot box.

Has anyone tried that yet? In flower?

Interesting stuff bros.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

That is no more expensive than the Avid Bob. (~ $100 / four ounces)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

I found a source down here that will sell 1/2 oz units of Pylon & Forbid,
bout $50 for a 1/2oz...really steep
and I dont want to go that nuclear..just yet


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

H


Javadog said:


> That is no more expensive than the Avid Bob. (~ $100 / four ounces)


heat was suggested 120f for 30-45 min

EDIT: I think I maybe wrong on the time ( to LAZY to write it down...lol)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That is no more expensive than the Avid Bob. (~ $100 / four ounces)


couldnt find a 4oz


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

I would probably prefer spend $200 and hold 4 Oz of each.

I am not there either. But I did get a Dr Doom fogger to start my attack. :0)


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

I see this:
https://www.amazon.com/Avid-0-15EC--Spider-Mite-Control/dp/B004CZ866E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467950002&sr=8-1&keywords=avid

It is actually 8 Oz though.

Hold on.... "This item cannot be shipped to your selected location"


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I see this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Avid-0-15EC--Spider-Mite-Control/dp/B004CZ866E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467950002&sr=8-1&keywords=avid
> 
> It is actually 8 Oz though.
> ...


tough to get some of this stuff in CA


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2016)

That happened to my favorite rat poison "One Bite Bars"...
....no longer available here.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Iv just been reading all I can on killing the russet mite in particular, here & different forums. I also called pesticide/miticide companies, Bonide, Bayer, Ed Rosenthal, afew others, not much help.
> I also called Universities with horticulture programs, they directed me to "Master Gardener volunteers, most I spoke to didn't know much about the Russet Mite.
> I also PM'ed a few growers here for their input.


Here's my recipe; 
60ml/gal Azamax
Label strength of Avid 
Warm water

Warm water helps dissolve the materials. The Avid label suggests the use of a horticultural oil as an extender so why not Azamax, as it is one and also happens to have is own mode of action? 

Spray everything thoroughly top and bottom. Do it again in 7 days to interrupt their breeding cycle and that's it. 

I've gotten them twice now and this recipe and technique wiped them out both times.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

Floramite can be subbed in for Avid in the above recipe.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Here's my recipe;
> 60ml/gal Azamax
> Label strength of Avid
> Warm water
> ...


Should I use another product in between the applications ? Most with success say every three days
To break their breeding cycle.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Should I use another product in between the applications ? Most with success say every three days
> To break their breeding cycle.


The Azamax extends the effectiveness of the Avid or Floramite, so it's effective for the full week. I suggest doing it twice because there is no way you won't miss a spot the first time.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2016)

*Important Message*
There was a problem with some of the items in your order (see below for more information):

*Avid 0.15EC- Spider Mite Control - 8 oz
*
...I will just try floramite. I do want to move up from Neem+spinosad


----------



## supchaka (Jul 8, 2016)

If you ask nicely, or have the rapport, you might find avid at a local hydro store... It won't be on a shelf tho


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2016)

Ho ho ho ha ha! Awesome. Thanks Chaka.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

supchaka said:


> If you ask nicely, or have the rapport, you might find avid at a local hydro store... It won't be on a shelf tho





Javadog said:


> Ho ho ho ha ha! Awesome. Thanks Chaka.


Floramite also works with the recipe I posted above.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

Orange oil.
CO2.
Blowtorch.

Come take some of my plants!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

I almost dropped by the house today. Figured the drive was going to suck so I could use a detour


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I almost dropped by the house today. Figured the drive was going to suck so I could use a detour


Funny, I almost stopped by your place, I was dropping my tv off at a repair shop in OC


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2016)

The north garden looks great Mo !


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh man.... wish I was close enough to just drop in. Lol. Miss you guys down there! Hope you are doing well. 

I am! On vacation for more than a week!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2016)

Enjoy your time away bro..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Enjoy your time away bro..


Thanks man. . I need it badly


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2016)

I'v been scoping my veg plants all morning. I see no sign of the lil fuckers (russets)
I'm still going to do an azamax, avid, conserve sc, neem/bronners/big tIME regiment 
every 5 days for two weeks, the main flower tent was bleached, bombed, 
& has a hot shot strip hanging in it for the next two weeks, fans off.
Sexing seedlings, lots of males this round, all my bigworm gear, prime crystal,
we're boys, I have one good looking honeybee F1 & one fireballs x lemon cookies 
girls so far, I'm gonna keep one of the HB males that looks promising


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

That's progress man. You'll be back in the saddle soon and mite free


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2016)

Three applications five days apart and you should be just about there.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

I didn't get a single male this round!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

Giving the cats a bath today. Wish me luck!


----------



## The Green Griffin (Jul 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Cheers,
> Mo


Is that a swimming pool or the world's largest nutrient reservoir?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

It is just as much work to maintain!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Here's my recipe;
> 60ml/gal Azamax
> Label strength of Avid
> Warm water
> ...


I saved that to my onenote. Thankyou!

Luckily I live somewhere with 15*f winters but it is always good to have a plan of action ready.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone see any problems with a compost tea foliar between miticides ? 
I hate hitting them with just nasties


----------



## blackforest (Jul 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Anyone see any problems with a compost tea foliar between miticides ?
> I hate hitting them with just nasties


Should be ok as long as there isn't any type of food source for the bastards in the tea!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Anyone see any problems with a compost tea foliar between miticides ?
> I hate hitting them with just nasties


Mix it in. Two for one!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 10, 2016)

Moved the cloner , getting morning sun under a window...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Moved the cloner , getting morning sun under a window...View attachment 3729005


Now you're just showing off. Meanie.

I got 1/3 of my latest batch to strike. I'm gonna go easy on the nute sauce this time, see what happens. 

EC 1.0-1.1
PH 5.6-6.0
Water DegF 69-74
Air 74-80F
RH 45-55%


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> this was one recomendation
> *Pylon Miticide Insecticide*
> $412.26....... 16 oz


That's a little above my pay grade lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's a little above my pay grade lol


Rotate


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

I've been very lucky on not having pest....with running clones too...I probably just jinxed myself lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2016)

Dropped some beans to soak this morning . 
Bigworms tight dojo
DrD81's GG4 x Cherry Pie
And one of my chucks Fireballs#2 x Christmas cookies


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice Line-Up Bob.

What are the genetics of the Dojo? Gotta look that one up.

Thanks for sharing.

JD

Found it:
Tight Dojo = Locktite x Black Cherry Dojo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob, have you looked into this:

https://growth-e-tech.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bob, have you looked into this:
> 
> https://growth-e-tech.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


Had not ran across that one, I'll keep it on file.
I'v got all I can invested In the regiment I'm doing now..lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Had not ran across that one, I'll keep it on file.
> I'v got all I can invested In the regiment I'm doing now..lol


If you do need to try something else because what you are doing is not working, I can mail you some from my bottle as I am not using much just prev..........

Shoot me a PM if you need to 

Cheers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2016)

The bug battle is going well, I haven't seen any sign of bugs, dead or alive in the last 7- 10 days.
The plants however are looking terrible, not healthy at all, they are not liking the barrage of 
bug killer sprays & dips. Hopefully the cuttings coming up are healthier.
If not, I have some Fookies ( fireballs x Christmas cookies ) seedlings to hunt through.
Also a few of docs gg4 x cherry pie & Bigworms tight dojo .
Looks like I'm getting out what I put in this round, sad....


----------



## The Green Griffin (Jul 18, 2016)

I


BobBitchen said:


> The bug battle is going well, I haven't seen any sign of bugs, dead or alive in the last 7- 10 days.
> The plants however are looking terrible, not healthy at all, they are not liking the barrage of
> bug killer sprays & dips. Hopefully the cuttings coming up are healthier.
> If not, I have some Fookies ( fireballs x Christmas cookies ) seedlings to hunt through.
> ...


I feel your pain, so sorry dude....


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The bug battle is going well, I haven't seen any sign of bugs, dead or alive in the last 7- 10 days.
> The plants however are looking terrible, not healthy at all, they are not liking the barrage of
> bug killer sprays & dips. Hopefully the cuttings coming up are healthier.
> If not, I have some Fookies ( fireballs x Christmas cookies ) seedlings to hunt through.
> ...


Fookies sounds badass..

How did you like the Christmas cookies?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2016)

Th


genuity said:


> Fookies sounds badass..
> 
> How did you like the Christmas cookies?


 One female I had was a small plant, I had passed most out to a couple of neighbors before I even tried it, 
but what a great smoke ! Wish I had kept for myself. I had a pretty nice male that I tossed at a few plants.
Hope to find something with the fireballs cross. I need some healthy plants, depressing looking at sick 
and sicker plants.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Th
> 
> One female I had was a small plant, I had passed most out to a couple of neighbors before I even tried it,
> but what a great smoke ! Wish I had kept for myself. I had a pretty nice male that I tossed at a few plants.
> ...


I feel ya,a fresh start..with prevention is a must...

I'm sure that male will shine for ya..


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2016)

I understand Bob...it is depressing to have to wait for less-than-healthy
plants to finish. I am taking down another 5-6 on Friday but must wait
another 3-4 weeks before the Big TakeDown.

Good luck!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2016)

looks fine bob. Ive had some plants come back that were way worse off. LOL Id say your doing ok and winning the battle is better than NOT winning.  

Stay well man.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 20, 2016)

Here's another bug killing option. I don't follow the instructions on the label. I mix 1 oz to a gallon and not only soak the soil 100% but I also drench the fuck outta the plant. Dare I say, I've not seen a bug make it through a single application. (Knocks on wood)  no it's not organic or tree hugger healthy!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3737102


I had some a sad clone that was mostly yellow except it's growth tips and it survived and resumed growth.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2016)

The mothers the clones are from are really rough, clawing, tacoing, burnt leathery leafs,
just not happy/healthy looking like normal.
I was very rough & through in my spray/dunk routine.
The clones don't look too bad & I have a few seedlings coming up behind em.
Good news is I havnt seen any sign of any bugs, dead or alive, going to do one more full strength spray
then maintenance sprays weekly. I'm just hoping to save a couple of cuts I like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The mothers the clones are from are really rough, clawing, tacoing, burnt leathery leafs,
> just not happy/healthy looking like normal.
> I was very rough & through in my spray/dunk routine.
> The clones don't look too bad & I have a few seedlings coming up behind em.
> ...


In a couple weeks you will be able to trim off the ugly growth and be left with healthy growth.

It will be alright. 

Look, sometimes bad things happen, and there isn't anything you can do about it. So why worry.

Hakuna Matata!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In a couple weeks you will be able to trim off the ugly growth and be left with healthy growth.
> 
> It will be alright.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm hoping for...tnx


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2016)

If the clones grow healthy , I'll just flower out the old mom's .
Not to worried, I'm just used to my veg being very lush and healthy 
they usually don't start going south until well into flower....


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2016)

That is a neonicoteinoid Chaka. 

They are systemic but have a breakdown time smaller than any breeds
flowering window and are gone before harvest if you do not use them
in flower.

I will use them when I shoot for my own mite recovery, coming up after some
things are completed.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)

Prime crystal : 3/3 male
Fireballs x lemon cookies :2/2 female
Honeybee : 3/3, 1 male , 2 female

Culled the PC, kept the HB male, its early but I like what I see so far. A few weeks in.

Seeds just popped, 10- fireballs x Christmas cookies = Fookies
3 - GG4 x Cherry Pie 
3 - tight dojo
All above ground ..

The moms still look abused from russet battle, the 15 or so in flower show abuse too, been spraying with compost tea, kelp, & coconut water, new growth is looking a bit better.
Clones in cups look good, cuts in cloner are just starting to root, the foliage on em is still
clawing & twisted though.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2016)

I could use some fresh pollen soon!

I would love to seed the Purple Haze and the Maui Wowie!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll let you know how this HB male does Mo.
I'v got a small amount of w 88 G13 x hashplant pollen i'v been looking to use.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2016)

These sativas have not even shown sex yet! They could be males!

I need to get some cuts off of each.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2016)

my kona sunset male died last night. the heat outside was too much. I brought it inside 2 days ago. I do have cuts in the cloner but they haven't rooted yet. .


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2016)

I can't stand when bugs decide to pay me a visit and put a huge bump in the road ......but it's usually when I myself get complaisant and start to ease up on prevention methods just because things go real well for a good while .....but I wish you the best ...hope things get back on track .....sick plants are depressing especially when your a passionate grower Good luck


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)

hyroot said:


> my kona sunset male died last night. the heat outside was too much. I brought it inside 2 days ago. I do have cuts in the cloner but they haven't rooted yet. .


It didn't care for 120° F ?.....lol...me either...
I had a great thick marine layer here this morning untill noon, it has receded back just past my place,
not as hot as your place for sure, just kinda uncomfortable . ..
Only 110 days until Mammoth opening day !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I can't stand when bugs decide to pay me a visit and put a huge bump in the road ......but it's usually when I myself get complaisant and start to ease up on prevention methods just because things go real well for a good while .....but I wish you the best ...hope things get back on track .....sick plants are depressing especially when your a passionate grower Good luck


Thanks man.
Complaisant for sure, along with being away most of the time didn't help.I'm on the way back, tossing 6 week into flower plants was the toughest , but best thing to do.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Thanks man.
> Complaisant for sure, along with being away most of the time didn't help.I'm on the way back, tossing 6 week into flower plants was the toughest , but best thing to do.


Yeah that's a super painful thing to have to do ....I've had bad experiences after having to be away and coming back to disaster ...makes me go crazy ....I'm outdoor at the moment and dropped some bag seed from a friend just for shits and giggles at one of my raches in the foothills ...had to take out 9 boys which suddenly reminded me why I don't do those things anymore lol .....I grow partial to all my girls it's my passion and hobby ....I'm a lil sad when it's a success going out to cut them down just cause I enjoy it .....kind of like raising my own beef at home gotta kill it one day ...I used to have no problem doing it but the last few years I call my brother to do the dirty work ....however when I smoke that first bowl or eat that first steak all those feelings disappear lol sounds evil rite .........I hunt with no issues but that's different it's not as personal as being one on one with what your raising .....just my thoughts on feeling your pain


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2016)

At least you have a good back up strategy kudos to you on that one ....always some good comes out of bad ....so I hope lots of good comes your way out of all this ......have you ever tried azamax bob


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2016)

Lobster Fest!

http://www.dailybreeze.com/lifestyle/20160720/san-pedro-lobster-festival-features-earlier-start-new-venue-cooler-temps

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> At least you have a good back up strategy kudos to you on that one ....always some good comes out of bad ....so I hope lots of good comes your way out of all this ......have you ever tried azamax bob


Yes, I hit em with a neem,bronners peppermint , silica a mix, completely submerged up to half the pot, then a few rounds with doktordoom foggers , mightywash , then big time exrerminator ,then azamax, then conserve sc .
I see no alive or even dead bugs now, I'm gonna use the conserve sc as a preventive .
I have avid as well, but em holding g off for now.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2016)

Damn you went on a mission lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Lobster Fest!
> 
> http://www.dailybreeze.com/lifestyle/20160720/san-pedro-lobster-festival-features-earlier-start-new-venue-cooler-temps
> 
> ...


Earlier this year, I don't know about cooler, 1/4 mi inland from ports o call.
Always F'd up traffic , maybe I'll bike down there later today.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> It didn't care for 120° F ?.....lol...me either...
> I had a great thick marine layer here this morning untill noon, it has receded back just past my place,
> not as hot as your place for sure, just kinda uncomfortable . ..
> Only 110 days until Mammoth opening day !



That blueberry cut was thriving. it's a trooper. They're all inside now. I'm setting up a breeding tent this weekend.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

@Mohican the AKKI male successfully pollinated my blueberry and malawi gold, the seeds are swelling up. Can't wait to harvest and pop them


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2016)

You need a soap to emulsify the neem and other oils, so why not a
cool bug-pissing-off type like Peppermint. I love to use Bronner's Lavender too.

I am adding Floramite to my potential list. It has been ordered. They wil
send it to Cali too.

JD


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You need a soap to emulsify the neem and other oils, so why not a
> cool bug-pissing-off type like Peppermint. I love to use Bronner's Lavender too.
> 
> I am adding Floramite to my potential list. It has been ordered. They wil
> ...


fresh aloe vera or yucca extract works great as surfactant . I've been using aloe with neem instead of soap for a min.

I've been doing 3 foliars a week

1. Aloe/ neem / slilica
2. Labs/ aloe
3. kelp / aloe

the natural mistik I was using doesn't seem to do anything anymore. The jar I have of it is about a year old though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm more than happy to see some health creeping back into my garden 
They are responding well to the kelp/coconut water foliars.
I need to figure out how to juggle space and new clones/seedlings


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm more than happy to see some health creeping back into my garden
> They are responding well to the kelp/coconut water foliars.
> I need to figure out how to juggle space and new clones/seedlings


Wheels are a good way to juggle space  I've got 6 racks in various places! If I need to move one it's a single plug then roll it away. That and cloning/vegging in the open on 24 hour light. No tents, or dark cycles.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2016)

Some _serious_ cloning going on there 
I usually have one veg tent and two flower tents. But with some what starting over, its reversed.
I have too many different size veg plants to deal with.
I think I have it sorted, transplanted & moved shit around ...


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Some _serious_ cloning going on there
> I usually have one veg tent and two flower tents. But with some what starting over, its reversed.
> I have too many different size veg plants to deal with.
> I think I have it sorted, transplanted & moved shit around ...


Lol serious cloning is right. It's actually a bit of work taking care of a lot of clones. More than I was expecting at least  24 moms, I had 600 ready to go about a month ago, that was a little hairy!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

@BobBitchen 
My blue balz from seed is a female, vegging her out now, letting her get big before I flower her. Very interesting branching, she does a long node, then an extremely short one, then long, etc... Hoping I have a beefy bud producer on my hands


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey Bob, I'm getting aerocloner roots in 7 days now, so things are improving!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey Bob, I'm getting aerocloner roots in 7 days now, so things are improving!


Thats a good average. 7 days aint nothing


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2016)

In hindsight, I should have dumped everthing I had going with the russet problem.
I kept some plants that I had just flipped, & spent the first week and a half dunking them 
in different miticides. I must have went too strong on something , I think the bronners peppermint 
maybe, alot of burned leaves and they look to be way behind in flower size & production, so 
much so I'm tempted to toss em now, 5 weeks in AGAIN !. If I had plants ready I think I would, but
I'm going to let em go while I get some healthy veggers going.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey Bob, I'm getting aerocloner roots in 7 days now, so things are improving!


Good to hear, glad ya got it working well


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> @BobBitchen
> My blue balz from seed is a female, vegging her out now, letting her get big before I flower her. Very interesting branching, she does a long node, then an extremely short one, then long, etc... Hoping I have a beefy bud producer on my hands


Hope ya find the beef


----------



## papapayne (Aug 2, 2016)

Dang man!! thats gotta be so disheartening. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2016)

Agreed. Bob will set it right. The time it takes for cycles to clear
is exasperating. I am going to NUKE the cave bigtime! but must
wait for the last flowers to finish.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2016)

I've got some coconut yum that can help!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Murfy (Aug 3, 2016)

cool name bob bitchen-


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 12, 2016)

The quality of my flowering plants is depressing , Waaay behind of where they should be, just wasting electricity now, but veg is not there yet..
Been watching alot of Olympics , & i'v been training with Ben & jerry...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The quality of my flowering plants is depressing , Waaay behind of where they should be, just wasting electricity now, but veg is not there yet..
> Been watching alot of Olympics , & i'v been training with Ben & jerry...


I've trained with them a time or two lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2016)

Athletes don't let athletes eat B&Js!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2016)

Im getting closer to tossing out the plants in flower that were treated for russets when first flipped, just not preforming well at all  @ almost 7 weeks & very little growth.
The Moms, also treated had damage, but are doing a little better, flipped a week or so ago, I hope they put out better, they both have some healthy new growth.
I also have a couple of Honeybees & a couple of Fireballs x Lemon Cookies doing well.

clone cab
 
Fireballs & SRSog on right, 

seedlings:
Fireballs x Christmas Cookies
GG4 x Cherry Pie
Tight Dojo
on right

  
a couple of Honetbee's hangin makin beans...

all I got for now


peace bob


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im getting closer to tossing out the plants in flower that were treated for russets when first flipped, just not preforming well at all  @ almost 7 weeks & very little growth.
> The Moms, also treated had damage, but are doing a little better, flipped a week or so ago, I hope they put out better, they both have some healthy new growth.
> I also have a couple of Honeybees & a couple of Fireballs x Lemon Cookies doing well.
> 
> ...


Looks damn good to me Bob


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2016)

Man,I really want to see them Fookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man,I really want to see them Fookies


Another reason to dump what's not working! Get some room.
Im excited about them also, 10 of 10 germed, can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well are the little f'ers gone?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Who are the little fuckers? Mites?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Who are the little fuckers? Mites?


That would be the f'ers in question


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well are the little f'ers gone?





Vnsmkr said:


> Who are the little fuckers? Mites?


Yea, russet mites, havn"t seen any for about a month now, 
I need to up my prevention routine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, russet mites, havn"t seen any for about a month now,
> I need to up my prevention routine


Did you see where I tagged you in the Bodhi thread rgd that?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't remember , what was it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Green Santa
for gnats; nematodes
for thrips: cucumeris
for mites; persimllis and californicus , both of these are the ones that seems to do best in my hot (78-85 degrees) and dry environment (40-50%)

If you grow perpetual and want to not have to spray, those 4 beneficial insects are your best friends but you do have to keep re-applying them. If you do cycles where you start over everytime, early application of all 4, once, or twice, should take you to harvest. In my case I get them twice a month, because I keep reintroducing new soil/plants into the grow room.
@Bob Bichen thats some good info there ^


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Last 5-6 pages of the thread has some more info.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2016)

LooKS like good stuff, I over spent on azamax, conserve, doktordoom , and the others I bought.
So I'm set for now,


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2016)

I would love to use the beneficial bugs. 

....want to find a method to maintain them.

Sadly, then commercial methods seem to include breed the bad bugs as
a feed animal for the "crop" of good bugs. I am not going to do that.

Give me something that I can buy once and apply for 6-8 weeks by leaving
the bulk hibernating on a potato slice, or some such. I have not found this
magic creature yet.

JD

P.S. I clued in and when I buy Lady Bugs for the Vegetable garden I make a 
bivouac for them, with food and water. They hang around much longer this way. :0)


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry you had russets Bob...they hella suck. Hope all is well with you


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2016)

Happy to have healthy plants back in rotation. The last of the treated plants are finishing up,
No sign of bugs for awhile now. Flowering now are the fb & srs moms, a couple of honeybee f1's
and a couple of fb x lemon cookies , a slymer cut and a nice og kush.
Also tossed a few fookies, gg4 x cherry pie , & a few tight dojo's into flower this morning,
All of the seedlings streeeeeeetched while waiting for room.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy to have healthy plants back in rotation. The last of the treated plants are finishing up,
> No sign of bugs for awhile now. Flowering now are the fb & srs moms, a couple of honeybee f1's
> and a couple of fb x lemon cookies , a slymer cut and a nice og kush.
> Also tossed a few fookies, gg4 x cherry pie , & a few tight dojo's into flower this morning,
> All of the seedlings streeeeeeetched while waiting for room.


I stretch my babies intentionally to make them tall for my vertical SCRoG.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I stretch my babies intentionally to make them tall for my vertical SCRoG.


Im in a tent on a table, so I have to watch height. Most of the seeds were a chuck I did and wanted to do a little hunt, both parents stretch a fair bit in flower so we'll see. 
Im just happy to be bug free ! been awhile


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im in a tent on a table, so I have to watch height. Most of the seeds were a chuck I did and wanted to do a little hunt, both parents stretch a fair bit in flower so we'll see.
> Im just happy to be bug free ! been awhile


Congrats on being bug free brother, I just starting fighting thrips lol...........


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Congrats on being bug free brother, I just starting fighting thrips lol...........


good luck on it, those russets were a mf'er. Its nice to be clean & a new start, but dumping a couple of cycles hurt the stash


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm interested in those Fookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm interested in those Fookies


me too 
first run with em


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> me too
> first run with em


I'll be watching that one closely. Got about 30 of those lol should find something good in them


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be watching that one closely. Got about 30 of those lol should find something good in them


What do you have James ? Is there already a "Fookies" ?
This is a chuck I did : fireballs x Christmas cookies


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> What do you have James ? Is there already a "Fookies" ?
> This is a chuck I did : fireballs x Christmas cookies


Excuse me I meant to say the Fireball x Lemon Cookies.


----------



## Organicpoop (Aug 28, 2016)

FUCK the russets appeared out of nowhere last night.
Even after 6X sprays this year with the big guns and in rotation AND with scoping 30 leafs a day.

BIG CLUE: Check your new growth! That's where mine came
SEcond clue is the Forbid just wore off its 18 day killing protection,.

I swear to god they materialized out of no place and my friends keep asking "How could you let this happen"


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2016)

Organicpoop said:


> FUCK the russets appeared out of nowhere last night.
> Even after 6X sprays this year with the big guns and in rotation AND with scoping 30 leafs a day.
> 
> BIG CLUE: Check your new growth! That's where mine came
> ...


Sorry to hear ya got em OP, I'm keeping up a better IPM than I used to, so far so good, sprayed conserve & azamax on veggers this morning .


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2016)

Strong Ocean/Kelp smell in the air this morning.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2016)

Fu*kin' satellite Internet !


----------



## Organicpoop (Aug 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Sorry to hear ya got em OP, I'm keeping up a better IPM than I used to, so far so good, sprayed conserve & azamax on veggers this morning .


Hi what is the combo mix for that? I DO have preflowers size of pinkie nail. nothing hard. Will oils burn that?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2016)

Organicpoop said:


> Hi what is the combo mix for that? I DO have preflowers size of pinkie nail. nothing hard. Will oils burn that?



Im not the one to ask, I nuked what I didn't toss & burned/stunted the few I kept. If I was to do it again, for me, I'd toss everything affected and start over, just me though, not a cash cropper, so it doesn't hurt to bad, in hindsight , I'd rather wait for healthy plants, than try and fix unhealthy ones.
good luck,


----------



## Organicpoop (Aug 30, 2016)

in my outty they are in my soil. 15,000 gallons of empire soil amended for 10 years is not an option to toss out.
I CANT BELIEVE they came back with repeated avid/conserve/nukem/forbid/tetrasan in rotation in veg!

Absoutley after the 18 day forbid kill they were like tourists on a beach, actually the russets looked healthy and had perfect health.
They had little beach balls and tiny corona bottles and little umbrellas.

New rotation Conscerve/Nukem/
VENERATE XC advanced bioinsecticides green cleaner every 3 days.

*s*


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2016)

Fireballs#2
   


Honeybee

  

Slymer cut


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs#2
> View attachment 3769146 View attachment 3769147 View attachment 3769148
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice buddy


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

You saved the slymer!

Due to mishap the seeds got combined:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> You saved the slymer!
> 
> Due to mishap the seeds got combined:
> 
> ...


Damn you should send me the bag for proper sorting


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

The Purple Haze cross had a better yield:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> You saved the slymer!
> 
> Due to mishap the seeds got combined:
> 
> ...


Yea, saved it, the SRS, fb#2,& so cal master kush, I tossed the rest.
Havnt seen you around lately , thought maybe you moved on with HR & SG
Nice bag o beans !


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

Working stiff!

I am up in Torrance every day. The drive is killing me but the $$$ is good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Working stiff!
> 
> I am up in Torrance every day. The drive is killing me but the $$$ is good.


Hey, working stiff is good to a point...Trust me


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

We still have not caught up from all of the credit card usage while I was unemployed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> We still have not caught up from all of the credit card usage while I was unemployed


Shit Im still not out of the hole dude. Theres no cc, but there isnt any "cushion" either.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

I am cancelling the phone and cable TV today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

I hear you man. Hope its getting better for you. We only have necessities here at this point


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks! You too!

How is the job hunt going?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! You too!
> 
> How is the job hunt going?


Thx. Its good at the moment. I am confident I will have 1 of 3 things in hand in the coming 2 weeks. Looks like I'll be working in Australia


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

Offshore or land based?


----------



## Organicpoop (Sep 4, 2016)

sorry to thread hyjack, (or am I ) 

We harvested our small greenhouse and sure enough it finished with HUGE yield of perfect buds.
However we found living and dead russets. So in learning it looks like you can manage an invasion. They were not all inside my buds. Just a few leafs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2016)

no hijack worries bro..
glad you made it to harvest, congrats.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2016)

a bit bored this morning....
some pix.........
FB

HB

SCMK

Slymer cut


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks great man! The more I see shots of the fb the more I'm kicking myself for not starting them yet


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Looks great man! The more I see shots of the fb the more I'm kicking myself for not starting them yet


here is a FB lower that "fell off", now hanging
these were from the plants that I hit hard for russets @ start of flower
im hoping the taste is still there.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> here is a FB lower that "fell off", now hanging
> these were from the plants that I hit hard for russets @ start of flower
> im hoping the taste is still there.....
> View attachment 3774366 View attachment 3774367


All that frost, now you're just being mean....lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> here is a FB lower that "fell off", now hanging
> these were from the plants that I hit hard for russets @ start of flower
> im hoping the taste is still there.....
> View attachment 3774366 View attachment 3774367


Looking good Bob, looking like some good stash coming up. That pheno I pulled has a good strong stone and nice flavour. Wish it hadn't been susceptible to PM, will be popping some more when I get some room and finish trying out some new crosses. Liked the Plemon better though, earthy, dirt, kush flavour and strong head stone


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2016)

the veg cab


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Looking good Bob, looking like some good stash coming up. That pheno I pulled has a good strong stone and nice flavour. Wish it hadn't been susceptible to PM, will be popping some more when I get some room and finish trying out some new crosses. Liked the Plemon better though, earthy, dirt, kush flavour and strong head stone


hearing good about the Plemon, JJ has one outdoor in one of his greenhouses kickin ass.
I dont have problems with PM where Im at (so far ) luckily.
hope ya find something good in future pop's, love the one Iv kept


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

looking good in there bro.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 8, 2016)

Very happy plants Bob. :0)


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 9, 2016)

good looking plants


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2016)

tnx guys...
took a few pix this morning....

a hairy fireballs x lemon cookies 

@Joedank 
  

honeybee F1
 

chernobyl slymer cut


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2016)

^^^^Fireballs ^^^^^

slymer cut ⇩


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking really good your way Bob


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2016)

Very nice looking budz Bob, was going to ask if the 1st pic were fireballs, gotta get popping some more of those, cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2016)

snowed on Tahoe yesterday....won't be long.....
 
kirkwood


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Ugh oh dudes getting antsy, snow on the ground . Looking good in your garden bro


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2016)

You are back in form Bob. Super Frost!

Nice work

JD


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I looked at it like this i smoke the bud and i love seeds so it was all good. Plus i get to send fireballs f3 and granddaddy's balls beans to some great folks


I'm some great folks over here in Michigan


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> snowed on Tahoe yesterday....won't be long.....
> View attachment 3781572
> kirkwood


Nice Bob! Nothing even close here yet but got my pass, it's about 30% less buying it before end of August so good to go for the season. We've had an incredibly hot/dry summer and they're already warning that we will pay for it this winter with tons of snow - whoohoo! lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Nice Bob! Nothing even close here yet but got my pass, it's about 30% less buying it before end of August so good to go for the season. We've had an incredibly hot/dry summer and they're already warning that we will pay for it this winter with tons of snow - whoohoo! lol


Yea, it wont be long until Im ignoring my plants again....
I havn't had a summer yet where Im at, I dont think we hit 90*f all summer here..(knock on wood)
I hope you get some good days in this season, I skied around 160 day last season, hoping to do the same this year.


----------



## fumble (Sep 16, 2016)

Damn! Frosty as fck...looking awesome Bob


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, it wont be long until Im ignoring my plants again....
> I havn't had a summer yet where Im at, I dont think we hit 90*f all summer here..(knock on wood)
> I hope you get some good days in this season, I skied around 160 day last season, hoping to do the same this year.


We were 80's & high 90's since beginning of June which is unheard of here, no rain, like 3x rain since end of May when I put my outdoor out. Definitely hoping for a better snow season this winter, last year sucked. Maybe I need to take a trip down that way, I'm always in the US but never on the west coast, touring the east coast next week visiting customers, 5 days, 5 cities, poor plants, shit poor me, no time and no customers that smoke MJ, detox time  lol Training refresher for my GF tonight, how to water MJ plants to keep the BF happy course


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2016)

Good luck with that Coursework. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good luck with that Coursework. :0)


She did well, even remembered do a little at a time with no prompting, if I can get her interested I could have a helper  She doesn't smoke (gets totally paranoid), but she's liking her 30mg pills every night. Training her, slowly but surely - lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> She did well, even remembered do a little at a time with no prompting, if I can get her interested I could have a helper  She doesn't smoke (gets totally paranoid), but she's liking her 30mg pills every night. Training her, slowly but surely - lol


I tried my wife said F that let me know when it's done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I tried my wife said F that let me know when it's done.


Ha, my wife just said she was watering but when I came home shit looked like it hadnt been watered the whole fucking month I was gone. Auto system now


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha, my wife just said she was watering but when I came home shit looked like it hadnt been watered the whole fucking month I was gone. Auto system now


Thats what would happen if i was gone. I'd have better luck leaving my fish tank next to my plants and hope that little gold fish splashes a lot


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

Well well well what have I stumbled on lol what's up @BobBitchen


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^^^Fireballs ^^^^^
> 
> slymer cut ⇩
> View attachment 3781360 View attachment 3781361 View attachment 3781362 View attachment 3781363


How you like the slymer cut I can get it whenever just wish it produced more shits outrageous tho


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Reading through the responses I'm seeing a pattern here...
GF = ok with watering in a pinch
Wife = go f*k yourself

Sounds about right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Reading through the responses I'm seeing a pattern here...
> GF = ok with watering in a pinch
> Wife = go f*k yourself
> 
> Sounds about right


LMAO thats about the gist of it. Even if I were getting cash in hand for my plants I think mine would still be lazy to give them water. I think she thinks they are going to leap into her bloodstream if she gets near, fucking prohibition


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2016)

Slymer looks amazing!
Good work


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO thats about the gist of it. Even if I were getting cash in hand for my plants I think mine would still be lazy to give them water. I think she thinks they are going to leap into her bloodstream if she gets near, fucking prohibition


That mine to a t! She made me throw away the brownie pan after I made them just so she wouldn't accidentally get high if she used it again, silly gal, next time I marry for money.......


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> l, next time I marry for money


Preach brother !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> How you like the slymer cut I can get it whenever just wish it produced more shits outrageous tho





Mohican said:


> Slymer looks amazing!
> Good work



Tnx, it is a low yielder for sure, this run it produced a bit better, may go a couple more runs
with it, love the taste...



GroErr said:


> Reading through the responses I'm seeing a pattern here...
> GF = ok with watering in a pinch
> Wife = go f*k yourself
> 
> Sounds about right


Claber or blumats for me........bitches be crazy.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That mine to a t! She made me throw away the brownie pan after I made them just so she wouldn't accidentally get high if she used it again, silly gal, next time I marry for money.......


ha ha ha, not funny but it is. They crazy


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

5 day fuzz
 

clones have been pruned back too many times, they NEED to get out of cups !
waiting on SRS to finish


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

@supchaka, how long have taken the SRS to ?
Im at 80 days with no end in sight ! still throwin' white pistils.
these were just flipped when I started fighting russets, &
were taken out of tent every other day & dipped in mite death,
I had 6 other plants that I did the same thing to along with the SRS & I pulled them last week, 
they also behind but nothing like these..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2016)

My SRS revegged and the old buds just kept getting thicker and frostier!

Can't wait to see what the cross with the Maui Wowie is like!

Here is the SRS reveg (it has had little care and watering):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

hey Mo, yea, I think chaka pulls around 60 - 70 days, that is what my timing was for, (not the plants though)
not sure if pulling em out so often or the drenches that messed up their "bud timing"
I have plants that need the space !
gonna smoke a big fatty and ponder some more 

srs x mw...mmmmm


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2016)

I know! I am so excited about all of the crosses with the MW!

Rebar, SRS, GTH, and the Purple Haze x Backyard IBL reveg girl.

I need to go out there and do some yard work. I had to put trellis netting on the haze because she is starting to flop with the weight of the flowers and seeds!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I know! I am so excited about all of the crosses with the MW!
> 
> Rebar, SRS, GTH, and the Purple Haze x Backyard IBL reveg girl.
> 
> I need to go out there and do some yard work. I had to put trellis netting on the haze because she is starting to flop with the weight of the flowers and seeds!


hope ya got your drying rack sorted...........
or will these be mixed as well


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking good Bob, what's the taste like on the slymer is that clone only? The SRS is clone only right?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good Bob, what's the taste like on the slymer is that clone only? The SRS is clone only right?


the slymer is a cloneonly cut of TGA's chernobyl.. heavy fuel/citrus stem rub, lime slurpee taste
the SRS is clone only from supchaka, he is selfing it now I believe, great smoke imo, iv havnt been able to get a clean run on it yet, but I will ...
Doc's dank sent me a cross of it he did, SRS x GG4 i think, havnt had room yet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> the slymer is a cloneonly cut of TGA's chernobyl.. heavy fuel/citrus stem rub, lime slurpee taste
> the SRS is clone only from supchaka, he is selfing it now I believe, great smoke imo, iv havnt been able to get a clean run on it yet, but I will ...
> Doc's dank sent me a cross of it he did, SRS x GG4 i think, havnt had room yet


Oh wow that cross with the GG#4 interest me a lot lol. Oh well prohibition sucks lol........


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

the SRS is..Cherry Pie x Chemdawg #4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> the slymer is a cloneonly cut of TGA's chernobyl.. heavy fuel/citrus stem rub, lime slurpee taste
> the SRS is clone only from supchaka, he is selfing it now I believe, great smoke imo, iv havnt been able to get a clean run on it yet, but I will ...
> Doc's dank sent me a cross of it he did, SRS x GG4 i think, havnt had room yet





Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh wow that cross with the GG#4 interest me a lot lol. Oh well prohibition sucks lol........


This is the one i am flowering named it Koko


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

whats goin on Doc
i am 3 for 3 female on your GG4 x Cherry Pie 3wks from flip, so far so good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2016)

Good deal you know how it goes with fems from lines like that you have to watch them first go


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the one i am flowering named it Koko
> View attachment 3783126


That's just stunning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh and busy as hell is what has been going on. Both kids started school. I started working the weed fairs with OES and that was cool and is going to get me out to Alaska and CO in the spring. Built two ghouse past couple weeks and makeing me a second one now. Dede got a job then the friday before it started it got put off then it started then it was off. Had both kids bdays past two weeks and went camping with friends labor day.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh and busy as hell is what has been going on. Both kids started school. I started working the weed fairs with OES and that was cool and is going to get me out to Alaska and CO in the spring. Built two ghouse past couple weeks and makeing me a second one now. Dede got a job then the friday before it started it got put off then it started then it was off. Had both kids bdays past two weeks and went camping with friends labor day.


i get tired just following you...lol
you gonna swing by so cal any time soon ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> i get tired just following you...lol
> you gonna swing by so cal any time soon ?


Man i cant wait to get back and see you guys again but no idea when


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2016)

Do let us know. :0)


----------



## supchaka (Sep 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> @supchaka, how long have taken the SRS to ?
> Im at 80 days with no end in sight ! still throwin' white pistils.
> these were just flipped when I started fighting russets, &
> were taken out of tent every other day & dipped in mite death,
> ...


I'd be interested how she looks under a scope. I took her to 9.5 weeks I think and she still didn't go Amber. She seems to throw new hairs all along tho.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> the slymer is a cloneonly cut of TGA's chernobyl.. heavy fuel/citrus stem rub, lime slurpee taste
> the SRS is clone only from supchaka, he is selfing it now I believe, great smoke imo, iv havnt been able to get a clean run on it yet, but I will ...
> Doc's dank sent me a cross of it he did, SRS x GG4 i think, havnt had room yet


I gave up trying to self the outdoor girl. I went thru almost 6 oz of CS over like 12 weeks and nothing. I started spraying another indoor plant about a week ago though so not giving up. She's just stubborn, I'll get a higher ppm!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> @supchaka, how long have taken the SRS to ?
> Im at 80 days with no end in sight ! still throwin' white pistils.
> these were just flipped when I started fighting russets, &
> were taken out of tent every other day & dipped in mite death,
> ...


Mite death?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Mite death?


just all the different dips, sprays, & drenchs.


----------



## Organicpoop (Sep 18, 2016)

* BobBitchen*, hi I have my russets licked good and dead. I wanted to do another spray but got some pistol burn, Im told they rejuvenate and its normal. This is my test plant, its still got a MONTH left to harvest. 

Notice the pistols after getting Big time exterminator? But it wacked out the bugs. Its just getting late in the game for spray!

But they grow back in a few days? No leaf curl from spray!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2016)

I used big time in the rotation, but only in veg, I tossed out all my flowering plants


----------



## Organicpoop (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks bob, just wanted something to give a little "insurance" in the final stretch.
Nothing to be alarmed, 

man it takes a LOT of beer to kill russet mites!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2016)

Fookies.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies.......
> View attachment 3784892


Beautiful leaves dude


----------



## Javadog (Sep 19, 2016)

Really, back to full health. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2016)

yea, they really liked the morning tea, perked up


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2016)

clones waitin' on space to open


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2016)

Looking good Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I'd be interested how she looks under a scope. I took her to 9.5 weeks I think and she still didn't go Amber. She seems to throw new hairs all along tho.


I usually chop when they "look" ready.
This is this morning, 85 days from flip, 
  
sorry, macro not comin out.
Trich's are 94% cloudy, 4% amber, just doesn't _*look*_ ready to me.
Im gonna smoke a lower I took a few days ago.
I know its killer smoke ! I need to get a good run of her


----------



## supchaka (Sep 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I usually chop when they "look" ready.
> This is this morning, 85 days from flip,
> View attachment 3785314 View attachment 3785315
> sorry, macro not comin out.
> ...


Well that's about the most I've seen her trics do and it's around 8 weeks so maybe she's one of them that just don't do it. I've been snipping lowers myself, the jar ran out this morning!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

If a strain goes longer than 70 days in my setup, it's outta there... for good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2016)

70 days is what I planned on , gonna give it one more week, 
13 wks on a 9-10 wks strain is long enough.........
I just *need* the room.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2016)

meh...went ahead & chopped one of the SRS's, 
smoke test in a week, before taking down the rest


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> 70 days is what I planned on , gonna give it one more week,
> 13 wks on a 9-10 wks strain is long enough.........
> I just *need* the room.....


I've whacked a lot of stuff that didn't 'look' ready, but did the job just the same. But then I like early bud for the energetic highs I get.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

Gave your thread a quick 3 hours skim and im all caught up. Nice work in here @BobBitchen. Glad you didn't let those pesky russet mitesget the best of you.

Sub'd


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2016)

welcome Windy
Aah...russets took their toll
tryin to bounce back


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> welcome Windy
> Aah...russets took their toll
> tryin to bounce back


Bouncing back is what we do. We're considered good gardeners if we do it well and quickly, lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> meh...went ahead & chopped one of the SRS's,
> smoke test in a week, before taking down the rest


Looks like it could use a few nore weeks bob( lol had to say it)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks amazing Bob! How does the SRS smell?

Try putting the lights on a 10/14 schedule. That should kick the flowers a bit faster.

I transplanted the container girls yesterday. This way I can water once a week. I'll go get some pics.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey Mo,
It's down to the fight for space again, already decided to pull em early next week.
I have some healthy ones just behind, and I need to get some clones uppotted in in the space.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2016)

tight dojo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2016)

Honeybee..

70 days


----------



## PepperJack (Sep 22, 2016)

Damn Bob, those buds look bitchen.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee..
> View attachment 3786901
> 70 days


Beautiful colors on her


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2016)

I gave all of my Honey Bees to Doc at the BBQ.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2016)

Honey Bee really does seem to be a special breed.

Wasn't it used by BB in one of their crosses?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2016)

With BBns or whatever Who called it? LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Honey Bee really does seem to be a special breed.
> 
> Wasn't it used by BB in one of their crosses?



I think bigworm used it in a cross, I'm not sure if BB has it


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee..
> View attachment 3786901
> 70 days


Ohhhhhh!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I think bigworm used it in a cross, I'm not sure if BB has it


Wasn't Joe Dank fkn with it as well? I think he was


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wasn't Joe Dank fkn with it as well? I think he was


Yes, I think you're right


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Bros. Good stuff.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

DJ Short and Barneys Farm have something called honey bee and honey b too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Honeybee/DJ_Short/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Honey_B/Barneys_Farm/


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2016)

I got these from @genuity:



I gave them to Doc at the BBQ except for the Strong Smoke


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I got these from @genuity:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them to Doc at the BBQ except for the Strong Smoke


Good. Must keep Strong Smoke.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2016)

Fookies....


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies....
> 
> View attachment 3790180 View attachment 3790181 View attachment 3790184


Nice looking stacks on her bob


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2016)

Seeds!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seeds!


Why yes, Bob. Yes they are.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why yes, Bob. Yes they are.


Thank you for confirming


----------



## Javadog (Sep 28, 2016)

Now that is the Bob Bitchen Verdance that I have come to
expect and enjoy. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I gave all of my Honey Bees to Doc at the BBQ.


you gave them away but I let someone else have a go at them remember.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seeds!


looks like someone tried to draw a happy face on them with a sharpy pen


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't remember much from the BBQ. There was a giant doobie and then...?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2016)

some fookies


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice fookies!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> some fookies
> View attachment 3797998 View attachment 3797999 View attachment 3798000 View attachment 3798001


Nice looking cross Bob


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2016)

Fob's Fookies!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

lets see... took down the sml tent this morning, fireballs, srs, slymer, og kush.
dropped a solo cup with the Hotdog tester in it, a week or two above ground, doubt it will survive 
sucks ! BB was nice enough to send me a couple, I think I have 1 or 2 more.
I had been cloning under my bathroom window, no room in the tents, they rooted fine, but they all started flowering..lol. tossed em all out, took more cuts.
Put most of the moms & veg'ers n small tent & flipped, last run before ski season, Im not gonna try & juggle the grow & skiing again this season, I'll keep a veg tent going,keeping the FB, Slymer, & one of the Fookies, both teens & clones, but no flowering plants......that's the plan for now....lol....
Now a few hours of clean up...I made a huge mess.......

enjoy your weekend all................


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> lets see... took down the sml tent this morning, fireballs, srs, slymer, og kush.
> dropped a solo cup with the Hotdog tester in it, a week or two above ground, doubt it will survive
> sucks ! BB was nice enough to send me a couple, I think I have 1 or 2 more.
> I had been cloning under my bathroom window, no room in the tents, they rooted fine, but they all started flowering..lol. tossed em all out, took more cuts.
> ...


You too, but it sounds like you already have a fun one planned, i love fresh harvest smells!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

bud pr0n befor chop......
fb


fb


og kush



chernobyl / slymer


chernobyl / slymer


chernobyl / slymer


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 8, 2016)

Those are some bitchin buds bob!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2016)

FAT Nice work bro. 

I will have to get that Slymer cut from SG some time.

(want that Bubba too! ;0)

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> FAT Nice work bro.
> 
> I will have to get that Slymer cut from SG some time.
> 
> ...


yea, it's a keeper, SG talked me into keeping it when the borg got me
I wanna run it a couple more times
slow veg for me though


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

I really want to try that one too!

Chopping day today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I really want to try that one too!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo





Javadog said:


> FAT Nice work bro.
> 
> I will have to get that Slymer cut from SG some time.
> 
> ...


I have a few cuts in the cloner now
may be awhile now, but the fairy can fly.............


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> bud pr0n befor chop......View attachment 3799910
> fb
> 
> View attachment 3799911
> ...


Beautiful buds Bob. Yeah that Slymer huh, damn! Be patient with them, they look pretty dialed in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I have a few cuts in the cloner now
> may be awhile now, but the fairy can fly.............


Let me know if she needs gas money lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Let me know if she needs gas money lol


yea bro...I owe ya...
first up....
glad yer still here n not blown away....


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2016)

Sounds great. 

...and such a lovely structure Mo...a tad sparse, to the eye, but lovely.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

Very sparse! Each bud is a mass of seeds from the Maui Wowie dad. Sticky and smells so good! I hope it has that racy Purple Haze effect.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> yea bro...I owe ya...
> first up....
> glad yer still here n not blown away....


Me too but we need to wait and see now if it's gonna loop around and come back or not lol........


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2016)

coffee, joint, Joe Banamassa....beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> coffee, joint, Joe Banamassa....beautiful Sunday morning.


In a few weeks I'll be taking delivery of a rather large order of LED lights... at which point I'll be able to wave bye bye to HID lighting for ever! 

Doing some planning about that installation today, and that is also a nice way to spend a Sunday morning. 

...and some GG4 never hurts, lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow! Awesome pics Bob. That Slymer though! We are about to chop ours too


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Wow! Awesome pics Bob. That Slymer though! We are about to chop ours too


tnx Fumble
she is a pretty one
how did yours do outdoors ? love to see.........


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2016)

I love her! I need to get this cut again for sure. Starting to purple up and frosty as fck. She could use another week to flush properly but we're cutting starting tomorrow. Had some stuff going on around here that forces our chop. But she's def killer smoke. Taste and smell is so incredible


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2016)

nice work Fumble, hopefully I can make it to the BBQ this year, I'd love to share a smoke with ya...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> nice work Fumble, hopefully I can make it to the BBQ this year, I'd love to share a smoke with ya...


I'd like to make it out there too, gonna see if I can make it happen.


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2016)

That would be awesome...on both counts


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 10, 2016)

Damn these Slymers are looking good !


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2016)

fookies 4

 
fookies 2


 
doc's gg4 x cp


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3801789
> fookies 4
> 
> View attachment 3801790
> ...


Damn that's nice


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

Seriously


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> bud pr0n befor chop......View attachment 3799910
> fb
> 
> View attachment 3799911
> ...


Those are sweet !


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Those are sweet !



Ah...another skier ! 
Welcome Alta & thank you


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3805499


That looks fantastic sir 
If it tastes as good as it looks I know you are gonna enjoy it


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

@torontoke I love your avatar!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @torontoke I love your avatar!


Yeah Bob is that you? 
We should start a RIU ski group.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3805499


That's terrible. Just terrible. I can help you dispose of that quick so you don't embarrass yourself any further.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's terrible. Just terrible. I can help you dispose of that quick so you don't embarrass yourself any further.


Already took care of disposal , but tnx


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Already took care of disposal , but tnx


I understand completely, it would be embarrassing to leave that out where somebody might see.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3805499


Fookies?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Fookies?


The fireball mom used for fookies


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The fireball mom used for fookies


May i ask what is Fookies? I apologize for the question but that looks like afwreck/afgooey? Is there any similarity?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

I am going to say Fireballs X GSC but that is just a guess.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 15, 2016)

According to the info I have:
Fookies= Fireballs X Christmas Cookies


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

Fireballs mom x wookie male?

Edit: should have waited on mobo lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

Evils correct


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 15, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Fireballs mom x wookie male?
> 
> Edit: should have waited on mobo lol


 I thought the same a lil while back lol


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3805499


Is it a clone only strain or are seeds available?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Is it a clone only strain or are seeds available?


available from breeders boutique : 
http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=65
Fireballs


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The fireball mom used for fookies


So you crossed fireballs x xmascookies or you bought seeds [i.e. cookies??] Sorry the link did not have either??


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

close....
Fookies = Fireballs X Christmas Cookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

here is one of the Fookies I have going now....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> close....
> Fookies = Fireballs X Christmas Cookies


I am a skier xmascookies = christmas cookies...sorry? Your genetics?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> here is one of the Fookies I have going now....
> View attachment 3807636


I am very disappointed in this Canuk Seeds "Critical Widow" crap genetics. Day 40 12/12


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am a skier xmascookies = christmas cookies...sorry? Your genetics?


fireballs mom x Christmas Cookies dad
fireballs-breeders boutique
christmas cookies-Exotic genetics

both from see, I'v kept the fireballs mom, that is the nug above


Snowed some in Mammoth today, Iv been ready for awhile....
Mammoth plans nov,10 open
had about 160 days last year, my hightest I believe, gonna be hard to beat, but Im gonna try ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am very disappointed in this Canuk Seeds "Critical Widow" crap genetics. Day 40 12/12


looks healhty to me....nothing wrong there bro


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> fireballs mom x Christmas Cookies dad
> fireballs-breeders boutique
> christmas cookies-Exotic genetics
> 
> ...


I won't try I had 44 days at north LT...im also old. Whistler pass bought and paid for.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I won't try I had 44 days at north LT...im also old. Whistler pass bought and paid for.


I thought you might be in Utah ? 
Yea, my passion overrides my old body, I'm having more fun now skiing than ever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

Whistler is in BC isnt it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whistler is in BC isnt it?


Yep


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Largest resort in north American 
Huge place, all fun


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Largest resort in north American
> Huge place, all fun


A Norwegian colleague brought me here once and tried to teach me. I was black and blue for a week after that 1 day lmao
http://www.ski-norway.co.uk/resorts/voss/


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Largest resort in north American
> Huge place, all fun


I ski board, and Whistler is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah I was a skate boarder when I was younger so I also think I would get along much better with a board.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I was a skate boarder when I was younger so I also think I would get along much better with a board.


Ski boards, not a snowboard. I wear them like skis but they're shaped and made like small snowboards. No need for ski poles because they're shorter and easier to turn. 

And they're a first class BLAST- easier to learn and ride than you ever thought possible, I love to haul ass on groomers, they're the fucking bomb in trees, tighter n steeper the better, more maneuverable than skis or boards.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

Sounds cool. Never seen them I guess.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds cool. Never seen them I guess.


You see a lot of guys on them at the Winter X Games, freestyle, halfpipes, etc

This is an old buddy's website; 
http://www.skiboards.com/skiboards-c-2/?zenid=cfpdqqcjngmnl03kbtn78f3h42


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You see a lot of guys on them at the Winter X Games, freestyle, halfpipes, etc
> 
> This is an old buddy's website;
> http://www.skiboards.com/skiboards-c-2/?zenid=cfpdqqcjngmnl03kbtn78f3h42


, I went and looked at that site first earlier. Yep _Ive seen them, just thought they were ski's_


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I thought you might be in Utah ?
> Yea, my passion overrides my old body, I'm having more fun now skiing than ever





BobBitchen said:


> looks healhty to me....nothing wrong there bro


Thanks,
I used to be in UT, I left a little piece of my hip and femur there years back. Besides skiing in Japan(believe the hype it is all true) I think UT has "the" snow it is sweet. I love Lake Tahoe but I am not sure what will happen this year. Last year was a an amazing el nino. I will take my chances in BC this year...fingers crossed. 

My plants are healthy(knock on wood) but crystal production seems just OK. They are only on day 42 of 12/12. 

I would post "saucer boy" but I think this thread has been sidetracked enough LOL


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Largest resort in north American
> Huge place, all fun


Haven't been out there in a few years, might be time to take the GF out there she hasn't seen it yet. 80/90's I was out there every few months for work, always seemed to be more work to do out there between December and April


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

Whistler Blackcomb march 93
awesome trip, it had snowed for 9 days straight before we arrived, bluebird for the next 10 days....
I need to go back, I dont know if Canadian Customs will let me in this time though,
held me for 5 hours in airport customs, & charged me $300us, before letting me in last time....
"undesirable"......... busted for a roach in my ashtray in 75'.......


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3808132 Whistler Blackcomb march 93
> awesome trip, it had snowed for 9 days straight before we arrived, bluebird for the next 10 days....
> I need to go back, I dont know if Canadian Customs will let me in this time though,
> held me for 5 hours in airport customs, & charged me $300us, before letting me in last time....
> "undesirable"......... busted for a roach in my ashtray in 75'.......


They're med legal now, maybe it won't be such a hassle.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3808132 Whistler Blackcomb march 93
> awesome trip, it had snowed for 9 days straight before we arrived, bluebird for the next 10 days....
> I need to go back, I dont know if Canadian Customs will let me in this time though,
> held me for 5 hours in airport customs, & charged me $300us, before letting me in last time....
> "undesirable"......... busted for a roach in my ashtray in 75'.......


Nice, that's what I'm talking about, real snow & 20 minute runs. If I remember right it used to take 3 lifts to get to the very top, likely changed a few times since I've been out there  Forgot you were an undesirable "alien" to Canada Customs - lol They might be easier these days but hell of a trip to find out the hard way


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Nice, that's what I'm talking about, real snow & 20 minute runs. If I remember right it used to take 3 lifts to get to the very top, likely changed a few times since I've been out there  Forgot you were an undesirable "alien" to Canada Customs - lol They might be easier these days but hell of a trip to find out the hard way


sure was...took all my spending cash, missed the bus from Vancouver to whistler,
completely harshed my mellow.....
our travel agent rep said she had never had anything like that happen or even heard of it happening
to anyone in her 20 yrs as an agent.
Was still a great trip once I got on the hill, great friends with me too, helped out a bit


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah that would suck... I have a hate-on for US customs but if you're flying in/out of the US from anywhere you're considered a threat it would seem. And if they think you're taking someone's job by working there, you're definitely an undesirable alien! My passport is what gets them looking at me sideways (I wear my hair short, like an army cut so it's not the look), it shows where you were born on the Canadian passports and I was born in Uruguay - only fully legal MJ country in the world and South America, can you say red-flag? lmao Some of them talk to me like I'm Pablo Escobar or something #$%!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3808132 Whistler Blackcomb march 93
> awesome trip, it had snowed for 9 days straight before we arrived, bluebird for the next 10 days....
> I need to go back, I dont know if Canadian Customs will let me in this time though,
> held me for 5 hours in airport customs, & charged me $300us, before letting me in last time....
> "undesirable"......... busted for a roach in my ashtray in 75'.......


Are those Salomon sx91??


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

I dont remember the model, could be 91's, but Im sure they are Salomons.
I had a "deal" with a Salomon rep back then
was nice getting free / pro-deals


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I dont remember the model, could be 91's, but Im sure they are Salomons.
> I had a "deal" with a Salomon rep back then
> was nice getting free / pro-deals


I was just finishing school in '93, headed to VT for the next couple years then out to Tahoe City then to UT. Broke my femur in '99. Came back to New England. I drove a tractor trailer in the off season, would leave after thanksgiving and went back to driving when the snow/money ran out.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

I think the boots above were the Integral 9.2 Equipe
 

99'...ahh...herniated two disc's in my back, skiing, had surgery..
I retired from the teamsters in 2011....30ish yrs driving


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I was just finishing school in '93, headed to VT for the next couple years then out to Tahoe City then to UT. Broke my femur in '99. Came back to New England. I drove a tractor trailer in the off season, would leave after thanksgiving and went back to driving when the snow/money ran out.


so you're in BC now ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> so you're in BC now ?


No I am in New England, I will go to BC from 1/27-2/24. I will bang out 10 or so days in VT and then head to BC.
I sell truck mounted hydraulics so I can work from almost anywhere as long as I have wifi. We are dead in the winter anyways. 

Any British Columbia folks want to help out when I get to Vancouver please chime in LOL


----------



## fumble (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey Bob...we untucked and decided to roll and leave them to finish...Slymer what do you think? 1 week?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

that looks killer Fumble. another week couldn't hurt...if ya can hold off that long


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey Bob...we untucked and decided to roll and leave them to finish...Slymer what do you think? 1 week?


What kind of camera did you use? I have a 10x lens that I use but that would make life a lot easier?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> that looks killer Fumble. another week couldn't hurt...if ya can hold off that long


Hey Bob check out my post:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-315w-lec.904624/page-44#post-13057377

Have never grown in a tent before and the RH is around 53% the last couple of days with temps getting to 83 degrees. The temps don't bother me but I had dehueys in my basement and kept it steady at 45% rh.

any opinion? Anyone else chime in thanks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 18, 2016)

low 50's is still fine stop stressing


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey Bob check out my post:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-315w-lec.904624/page-44#post-13057377
> 
> Have never grown in a tent before and the RH is around 53% the last couple of days with temps getting to 83 degrees. The temps don't bother me but I had dehueys in my basement and kept it steady at 45% rh.
> ...


they look great to me...
are you having any problems ?


my RH swings wide, was 74% this morning, 56% now, s/b bout 8-10 % by thurs


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, Santa Ana comes again. 

An Indian Summer we once said.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> low 50's is still fine stop stressing


thanks it is my first tent grow and I have lost 1 plant to thrips 1 plant to hermie


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 18, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> thanks it is my first tent grow and I have lost 1 plant to thrips 1 plant to hermie


Don't get me started on thrips lol......lost my last two runs to them.........


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Don't get me started on thrips lol......lost my last two runs to them.........


http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/gardening-yard-care-tools/mty-garden-insect-spray-conc-pt/?gclid=CjwKEAjwkJfABRDnhbPlx6WI4ncSJADMQqxdDoP2lMF3kHtjNudvIt1pEC9GpVEkBaQmFaM5kvglwRoC9FDw_wcB

https://www.rollitup.org/t/using-monterey-garden-with-spinosad-day-40-flower.923846/

here is my battle, these fuckers sneak up on you and tricked me into thinking it was nute burn??

I'm convinced it was the fox farms ocean forest that was outside but that is just speculation.


----------



## fumble (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> that looks killer Fumble. another week couldn't hurt...if ya can hold off that long


Thanks Bob  I've been smoking some that broke off a couple weeks ago and its awesome! Makes my tongue tingle lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 18, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> What kind of camera did you use? I have a 10x lens that I use but that would make life a lot easier?


Just my phone camera...zoomed in a bit


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks Bob  I've been smoking some that broke off a couple weeks ago and its awesome! Makes my tongue tingle lol


I hate it when it does that.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

The Running Nose.....not exactly enjoyable, but a good sign all the same. :0)


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> sure was...took all my spending cash, missed the bus from Vancouver to whistler,
> completely harshed my mellow.....
> our travel agent rep said she had never had anything like that happen or even heard of it happening
> to anyone in her 20 yrs as an agent.
> Was still a great trip once I got on the hill, great friends with me too, helped out a bit


I seen an episode of some Canadian customs show on Netflix where a guy was in your position, ski trip with buddies and didn't know an old misdemeanor popped up, something like that. Anyways, he paid a fee of a couple hundred and he got to hit the slopes with his buddy....was that you? Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

doubt it was me, but same story.....
I was clean cut (kinda) & sober at the time too.
the brothers I was traveling with had long, dyed hair,
one had a "fucker" name tag on jacket, the other had a ball cap with "DICK" on it
huge ear plugs, lots of facial piercings, yet I get f'ed with.......
"poor me" whaaaa

can laugh about it now
and like I said , the skiing was spectacular..


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> doubt it was me, but same story.....
> I was clean cut (kinda) & sober at the time too.
> the brothers I was traveling with had long, dyed hair,
> one had a "fucker" name tag on jacket, the other had a ball cap with "DICK" on it
> ...


I'm Canadian born. I wonder how much they'd fuck with me?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm Canadian born. I wonder how much they'd fuck with me?


let's do a Whistler trip & test it..
I was told I need a" Ministers permit" to re enter.....lots of red tape to get from what I remember


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> let's do a Whistler trip & test it..
> I was told I need a" Ministers permit" to re enter.....lots of red tape to get from what I remember


I'm down.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey if you guys are planning that trip I'm up for a few days of real skiing. Maybe I can sponsor you both as refugees if Trump gets in?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

was thinking the same thing


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

Lol RIU refugee ski camp


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Lol RIU refugee ski camp


Imagine the electric bill on that camp.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Imagine the electric bill on that camp.....


Lmfao will need a solar setup to keep a low profile


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

We can use bob and his beard as a scare crow to ward off any nosies


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Just let me know when the new refugee ski camp genetics are dropping, cant wait to see the gear coming out of there


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

You guys better get cracking if you want to get into the refugee camp before the wall goes up. And that's not a reference to Trump's wall, we're planning a wall to keep him out if he wins...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

mass exodus to Canada if he does win..........


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> mass exodus to Canada if he does win..........


No joke, it was actually trending a while back in Google searches "How to move to Canada". Scary shit having that guy with his finger on the big red button...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Scary shit having that guy with his finger on the big red button...


Scary shit having any of them with their fingers anywhere near any sort of red button. ALL of them are fucking clowns


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

I understand the NEED for a new direction, a non politician, but this egotistical. misogynistic, blow hard aint it..imho..
Hillary sucks....but the donald is down right scary ....


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I understand the NEED for a new direction, a non politician, but this egotistical. misogynistic, blow hard aint it..imho..
> Hillary sucks....but the donald is down right scary ....


Thats why im going pirate this year, voting for myself


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Thats why im going pirate this year, voting for myself


I may write you in then...


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2016)

They both definitely suck...one sucks more.

But why is trump not trying to win?
Like for real.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I may write you in then...


I'm still thinking about writing in Bernie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

Beavis and Butthead get my "vote". Smoke em if you got em


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> They both definitely suck...one sucks more.
> 
> But why is trump not trying to win?
> Like for real.


I think that's ALL he wants is to win, bored rich guy, has everything else he could want.
he's used to getting his way with anything because of his wealth, we are seeing that with his own words & the verification from the women he groped.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I may write you in then...


I changed my mind Genuity for pres !!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I changed my mind Genuity for pres !!!


Shit...I'd lose my mind

I'd definitely try DOJ...

Oh,your plants look delicious


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

I want a DOJ grower job with a pension and a med card so I can smoke while I work since we're talking about dream jobs lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I want a DOJ grower job with a pension and a med card so I can smoke while I work since we're talking about dream jobs lol


If we are going dream jobs where do i apply for power ball winner?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> If we are going dream jobs where do i apply for power ball winner?


Money can't fix my problems bro but weed can so you can have my tickets lol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> They both definitely suck...one sucks more.
> 
> But why is trump not trying to win?
> Like for real.


I know....the theory that he does not really care if he wins keeps
getting floated about.

I want less government. That is SO not Hillary.....just me!

JD


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 19, 2016)

Gary Johnson
I don't know if he smokes weed but he skied Tuckermans Ravine.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I want less government. That is SO not Hillary.....just me!


Im with ya there, but I think Trump is just too dangerous.....


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

OK, now, that is cool.

Lord, but that "Aleppo Moment" was stupid...and not worth all
the noise they made, at all....

He just had to go and repeat the name, sounding like Derek Smalls
reporting "I've lost me Bass"....just that sort of tone..."Aleppo?"


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

I cannot blame you Bob....we are way past 'round the bend.

I am a Second Amendment Advocate and have no idea where this is all going.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

seems we're fuck*d either way


BACK TO WEED......


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 19, 2016)

don't forget the skiing...whistler received 36" yesterday


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3809055


My cone was not like that but good still none the less, I needed it Doc took FOREVER lol........

Cheers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> don't forget the skiing...whistler received 36" yesterday


So did Mammoth !


Bob b does Gravy chutes......


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2016)

I love how tight you have your skis on that last part! Get some longer skis and carve more


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2016)

This looks like fun:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love how tight you have your skis on that last part! Get some longer skis and carve more


ski design is going shorter now days...
pro's use 155 for slalom, & 175 -180 for GS, much shorter than in the past 
I still have a pair of 225 DH boards, but they only go straight..but very fast.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> ski design is going shorter now days...
> pro's use 155 for slalom, & 175 -180 for GS, much shorter than in the past
> I still have a pair of 225 DH boards, but they only go straight..but very fast.....


Ahh yes my super g 210 are fun for ice groomers in VT. Until last year I was on 191 mantras and 188 sevens pows.
I finally went to the 184 mantra ? 

When was that video? this season?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow, you guys are active, i live in a flat place.... All i did today was laundry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

That looks like more than laundry


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Ahh yes my super g 210 are fun for ice groomers in VT. Until last year I was on 191 mantras and 188 sevens pows.
> I finally went to the 184 mantra ?
> 
> When was that video? this season?


Yea, this past spring, June I think @ mammoth


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2016)

honeybee F2


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 23, 2016)

NICE!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> honeybee F2
> View attachment 3812269 View attachment 3812270


Holy shit dude, nice bunch of beans. I know what comes from those!!!!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> honeybee F2
> View attachment 3812269 View attachment 3812270


Hey Bob do you have any cookies seeds?
Is Fookies your cross?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey Bob do you have any cookies seeds?
> Is Fookies your cross?


yea, I have a few cookie crosses in the vault.

& Fookies is my chuck, yes


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 23, 2016)

Fookies!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, I have a few cookie crosses in the vault.
> 
> & Fookies is my chuck, yes


Does this make you a Fooker? 

Sorry, man- I had to. I just couldn't resist!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

Bob has those fire cookies lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2016)

Bob!

Those seeds are gorgeous!

I want to kiss them!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> So did Mammoth !
> 
> 
> Bob b does Gravy chutes......


OMG I'd had hit a tree in the first second lol, that's awesome!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

Any more snow in mammoth ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Any more snow in mammoth ?


Snowing now, from the looks of their summit cam


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Snowing now, from the looks of their summit cam


Killington VT opens tomorrow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

I see a few in Colorado have opened also.
But this is So Cal, so I try not to get too hyped this early, 
been too many years of drought here...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I see a few in Colorado have opened also.
> But this is So Cal, so I try not to get too hyped this early,
> been too many years of drought here...


A Basin, I'll bet. They like to start snow making in early October to get a base down. They can get away with it due to the altitude.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A Basin, I'll bet. They like to start snow making in early October to get a base down. They can get away with it due to the altitude.


 

too warm in our local mnts


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A Basin, I'll bet. They like to start snow making in early October to get a base down. They can get away with it due to the altitude.


I believe it was A basin, usually first to open & stay open later than most in Co


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I believe it was A basin, usually first to open & stay open later than most in Co


Highest altitude ski resort in North America. I've skied there, almost got my dumb ass killed skiing there too, lol

Avalanche chutes are NOT for beginners!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Highest altitude ski resort in North America.



one of .....

The *Arapahoe Basin* East Wall has a summit elevation of 13,050 feet (3,978 m). It is widely regarded as the highest in-bounds skiable terrain in North America. However, the Telluride Ski Resort boasts Palmyra Peak (13,320 ft (4,060 m)) and Silverton Mountain has terrain up to 13,487 feet (4,111 m).

I'v only done telluride & winter park /mary jane in Co.
as an x bump skier, mary jane kills it


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> one of .....
> 
> The *Arapahoe Basin* East Wall has a summit elevation of 13,050 feet (3,978 m). It is widely regarded as the highest in-bounds skiable terrain in North America. However, the Telluride Ski Resort boasts Palmyra Peak (13,320 ft (4,060 m)) and Silverton Mountain has terrain up to 13,487 feet (4,111 m).
> 
> ...


Oh dude, you know what's up! MJ is hands down my favorite mountain in the state.

Shooting the trees between the double blacks on skiboards is a peak experience of my life!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> one of .....
> 
> The *Arapahoe Basin* East Wall has a summit elevation of 13,050 feet (3,978 m). It is widely regarded as the highest in-bounds skiable terrain in North America. However, the Telluride Ski Resort boasts Palmyra Peak (13,320 ft (4,060 m)) and Silverton Mountain has terrain up to 13,487 feet (4,111 m).
> 
> ...


As much as I hate to admit it China Bowl and Inner and Outer Mongolia bowls at Vail have some of the best "hero bumps" anywhere. 
But doing laps on KT-22 chair/Chute 75 at Squaw will get you in the best shape for skiing anything. In bounds or out.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I see a few in Colorado have opened also.
> But this is So Cal, so I try not to get too hyped this early,
> been too many years of drought here...


Ya a basin is open they are getting ready for keystone and winter park to be up soon and I believe Aspen and Vail both are getting there just not fully covered yet. Let me know u make it out here Bob got cuts and some boarding do ya!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

GG4 x Cherry Pie




Fookies


 
Tight Dojo


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Great work Bob. Beautiful.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

tnx JD
not seeing any keepers, just happy to be bug free again


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx JD
> not seeing any keepers, just happy to be bug free again


Are this regular seeds? Did you grow out males? 
The fookies look sweet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

all from seed,
the gg4 x cp is from docd81
the tight dojo is bigworms 
and the fookies is mine
I culled all males this round


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx JD
> not seeing any keepers, just happy to be bug free again


Oh, I know, I know, I know!

I am still working with plants that went through hell, I am getting
nice green growth again finally. :0) 

I look forward to your Winter Antics. :0)

JD


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> all from seed,
> the gg4 x cp is from docd81
> the tight dojo is bigworms
> and the fookies is mine
> I culled all males this round


Are the fookies 1 st gen hybrids or have they been back crossed to themselves. 

I don't have space for males. It's nice when you get a good keeper. It's even better when you get stabilized seeds that show the pheno you like. 

Well done Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Are the fookies 1 st gen hybrids or have they been back crossed to themselves.
> 
> I don't have space for males. It's nice when you get a good keeper. It's even better when you get stabilized seeds that show the pheno you like.
> 
> Well done Bob.


fookies are F1, this is my first run of them, kinda just a look n see if they're worth searching through. I did take a clone from a couple of them to run again


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 26, 2016)

Fookies!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fookies!


did yours crack ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> did yours crack ?


So far one has popped through


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

I was 10 for 10 on germ, and 8/10 female...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I was 10 for 10 on germ, and 8/10 female...


Well right now I'm one for 5 popping through soil but they all cracked before going in. I'm hoping for a good male and a good female. I want to cross it with some stuff. And I found out last night one of my Ocean Grown packs was marked wrong and the genetics is a cross I wanted and I had it and didn't even know it lol......

My Sativa testers are doing good too and might provide good candidates to breed. I think the 2x4 is gonna go up in the garage as a breeding tent lol........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 26, 2016)

Fookie #4


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

It's a fookie, invasion


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> It's a fookie, invasion


God I hope so


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I was 10 for 10 on germ, and 8/10 female...


How about I trade you a pair of NIB MRR race stock bindings(din is 8-18) for some beans, bring the west coast to east coast.
You can mount them on the F17's LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

lol...I don't need that big of a spring, & the F17's are still mounted..
the beans...are easy....


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> It's a fookie, invasion


Another fookin' wise guy


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> fookies are F1, this is my first run of them, kinda just a look n see if they're worth searching through. I did take a clone from a couple of them to run again


I'm sure a pheno search would be fruitful


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 27, 2016)

How far in is that beautiful Tight Dojo? Looks similar to the slower, fatter pheno of the two coming down


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2016)

8ish weeks, looks like a couple more to go


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

watch out I will go all Chernobyl on your fookies,, lol,, yup I am going nuclear!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> watch out I will go all Chernobyl on your fookies,, lol,, yup I am going nuclear!


Chernobyl is a good chucker...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Chernobyl is a good chucker...


@ day 17.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

^^ thinking maybe a fookie or honeybee male for her ^^


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^ thinking maybe a fookie or honeybee male for her ^^


I'd hit her  looking great for 17 days in, worthy of some plant sex!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 29, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> fookie


here come the fookies


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> looking great for 17 days in


THIS


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2016)

Which male did you use for the Chaka?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Which male did you use for the Chaka?


Chocolate rain / Escobar


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2016)

Do you have any more of that?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you have any more of that?



Lots of chaka , maybe a couple of the cr


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey bob when you made the blue ball did you use a feminized version of the blue moonshine?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Hey bob when you made the blue ball did you use a feminized version of the blue moonshine?


I got it from docd81 on his visit down here


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

I think that they are regs though, right?


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^ thinking maybe a fookie or honeybee male for her ^^


Nice....honeybee has some tga in it...so that just may be a good hook up..


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I think that they are regs though, right?


The only blue moonshine I have seen is the one by Dj Short that is sold through Dutch Passion and it is fem only


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply bob. How have you been doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I think that they are regs though, right?





Andrew2112 said:


> The only blue moonshine I have seen is the one by Dj Short that is sold through Dutch Passion and it is fem only


Shit ! i'v never even thought about it, but I guess they are fem's.
I think the BMS pollen @Dr.D81 gave me was from a reversed female


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

LOL, yes, I was starting to short-circuit there. I will assume that it is
fem and flower it accordingly.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Shit ! i'v never even thought about it, but I guess they are fem's.
> I think the BMS pollen @Dr.D81 gave me was from a reversed female


That is what I suspected but just wanted to ask to make sure. I made some seeds with the blue balz just lightly pollinated her to test the viability of the pollen. Unfortunately I won't be able to use the offspring in any breeding programs due to the feminized Blue Moonshine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> That is what I suspected but just wanted to ask to make sure. I made some seeds with the blue balz just lightly pollinated her to test the viability of the pollen. Unfortunately I won't be able to use the offspring in any breeding programs due to the feminized Blue Moonshine.


that BMS cut is from the 90s and would have been from the old DJ Short regs ( he doesn't make fems) plus that goes back to before fems were out to the retail pubic. Any males in the original pollen i took bob would be contamination from honeybee or goji males i had at the time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

a few of the Fookies finishing up..

#1



#3



 
#4


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a few of the Fookies finishing up..
> View attachment 3818983
> #1
> 
> ...


Bitches are looking quite pretty eh Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bitches are looking quite pretty eh Bob!


yeah, i like what I see.
got a couple of buds been drying for a few days now, need a taste test


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks fookin great man!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2016)

Thoroughly frosty up and down the line. Nice!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

Still only the one


----------



## Andrew2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> that BMS cut is from the 90s and would have been from the old DJ Short regs ( he doesn't make fems) plus that goes back to before fems were out to the retail pubic. Any males in the original pollen i took bob would be contamination from honeybee or goji males i had at the time.


Is the BMS pollen from a male or reversed female?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Is the BMS pollen from a male or reversed female?


Ya have to ask doc, I'm still not sure...


----------



## Macmac124 (Nov 2, 2016)

@BobBitchen them fookies look delicious looks like there some jack here running thru her veins tho..... good job


----------



## Joedank (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey bud you gonna come make some turns this winter with me ? Got an extra room at the house near the sherwood lift for alpine medows. Might have a few comp passes as well  
Hope life is good my man !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Hey bud you gonna come make some turns this winter with me ? Got an extra room at the house near the sherwood lift for alpine medows. Might have a few comp passes as well
> Hope life is good my man !


Good to see you popping in @Joedank . Hope all is well with you and the fam bro.
If you got instagram give us a follow @jahearthcollection420 . Myself and DonTesla's new "project". Hoping to be online pronto


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Hey bud you gonna come make some turns this winter with me ? Got an extra room at the house near the sherwood lift for alpine medows. Might have a few comp passes as well
> Hope life is good my man !


love to, never pass up a comp ticket.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)

a chunky/hairy tight dojo , day 69 i think, may need to re-veg as I didn't take any cuttings.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)

put some honeybee beans to soak, lookin' for a male for the girl above.....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a chunky/hairy tight dojo , day 69 i think, may need to re-veg as I didn't take any cuttings.
> View attachment 3822418 View attachment 3822419


She looks great , like the #2 pheno I had. Takes a while but she packs on weight


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2016)

Reminds me of spaghetti!

Mrs Mo found a huge ancient seed in her jewelry box. 

What should I soak it in to have the best chances of it sprouting?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Reminds me of spaghetti!
> 
> Mrs Mo found a huge ancient seed in her jewelry box.
> 
> What should I soak it in to have the best chances of it sprouting?


What do you have to soak it in? KLN?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2016)

I'v only used tap water, works for me,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Reminds me of spaghetti!
> 
> Mrs Mo found a huge ancient seed in her jewelry box.
> 
> What should I soak it in to have the best chances of it sprouting?


maybe a drop of fresh coconut water wouldnt hurt in the water its soaked in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> maybe a drop of fresh coconut water wouldnt hurt in the water its soaked in


Add some aloe and you're rocking and rolling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

just dont do like me and add whole leaves to a small spray bottle. fucking melted the plants I sprayed that elephant cum on. less is more  lmao


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just dont do like me and add whole leaves to a small spray bottle. fucking melted the plants I sprayed that elephant cum on. less is more  lmao


LMFAO elephant cum that made me spit out my mt. dew lol........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> LMFAO elephant cum that made me spit out my mt. dew lol........


Yeah there are times I have a way with words lmfao


----------



## Joedank (Nov 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> love to, never pass up a comp ticket.....


Can't wait to carve a few with ya .
That dojo looks legit !
Headed to tahoe tomarrow


Vnsmkr said:


> Good to see you popping in @Joedank . Hope all is well with you and the fam bro.
> If you got instagram give us a follow @jahearthcollection420 . Myself and DonTesla's new "project". Hoping to be online pronto


Thanks glad I got time to be on here this week.
Glad your on your grind ! gg4 x ghost x lemon cookies.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2016)

Where in Tahoe?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Where in Tahoe?


Just south of tahoe city . Ward canyon to be exact .cherry pie x ghost x lemon cookies yum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

g


Joedank said:


> Just south of tahoe city . Ward canyon to be exact .View attachment 3823236cherry pie x ghost x lemon cookies yum


gorgeous @Joedank


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2016)

I love Tahoe - it reminds me of Boulder in the 70s with a lake!

Have a great time!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love Tahoe - it reminds me of Boulder in the 70s with a lake!
> 
> Have a great time!


Those who know say Ft Collins is cooler. And we have a lake.  and O'Dells, and New Belgium and FCB and.... well. You get the idea.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh - I plan on seeing Ft Collins!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Hey bud you gonna come make some turns this winter with me ? Got an extra room at the house near the sherwood lift for alpine medows. Might have a few comp passes as well
> Hope life is good my man !


Enter near the red arrow @BobBitchen @Joedank


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2016)

RAW rocks!

Thanks to @Flaming Pie for the info!

NPK University video:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Oh - I plan on seeing Ft Collins!


Gimme a shout when you get here. There are stops on my tour you just can't get anywhere else.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2016)

You know it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Oh - I plan on seeing Ft Collins!


I liked my time there


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I liked my time there


Good times assured by ttystikk touring services, limited


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

I hear they even put on a light show!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I hear they even put on a light show!


It's a party!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2016)

chopped the gg4 x cpk, most of the fookies & tight dojo's this morning.
A few still have a little more time to go.
My plan for shutting down during winter isn't working to well, cloner is full & I have some beans germ'ing ....


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> chopped the gg4 x cpk, most of the fookies & tight dojo's this morning.
> A few still have a little more time to go.
> My plan for shutting down during winter isn't working to well, cloner is full & I have some beans germ'ing ....
> View attachment 3824280



You bro. Any real snow at Arapahoe yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2016)

Im in CA.
google snow report shows:


*NEW SNOWFALL*

*1″* in the Last 24 Hours
*1″* in the Last 3 Days
*BASE*

*18"* Midway Snow Depth
*MMG* Conditions
(Machine Made Groomed)
*WEATHER*


*28°F* at 5:00 AM on 11/6/2016

*36°F* Forecasted High
*Partly Cloudy*

*TERRAIN*

*0%* of Easiest Terrain Open
*10%* of More Difficult Terrain Open
*0%* of Most Difficult Terrain Open
*0%* of Expert Terrain Open
Montezuma Bowl is *CLOSED*
East Wall Expert Terrain is *CLOSED*
*LIFTS OPEN*

Black Mountain Express
*GROOMED RUNS*

High Noon
High Divide


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im in CA.
> google snow report shows:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. Any snow in CA? Tahoe?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im in CA.
> google snow report shows:
> 
> 
> ...


They've been making snow up there for a month now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2016)

we've had a couple of small storms up north, Mammoth reports 11" at the base, "looks" like about 36 " up top,and they are making snow for 11/10 opening.
. Open snow reports Tahoe area , wettest Oct. in 100 yrs........... 9.04 inches rain
Tahoes ski areas: 7" - 18" snow


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 7, 2016)

Look at Whistler cams 

https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/mountain-info/snow-report#mountain-cams


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Look at Whistler cams
> 
> https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/mountain-info/snow-report#mountain-cams


A little dark out right now


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha....I was all like "No Joy!" 

Yes, there is some light now. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Look at Whistler cams
> 
> https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/mountain-info/snow-report#mountain-cams





Javadog said:


> Ha ha ha ha....I was all like "No Joy!"
> 
> Yes, there is some light now. :0)


looks like they are getting snow now.
your trip back on Alta ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> looks like they are getting snow now.
> your trip back on Alta ?


My trip is booked and paid for, season pass and a studio apartment outside of whistler village.
Only thing left is a plane tickets.

Any RIU members from Vancouver or Whistler are around here cam help a fellow skier when I get up there?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 7, 2016)

and they are cut and hung, been drying in the shed since last wednesday. Temp are in the low 60's during the day and 50's at night. Its taking a lot longer with the low temps but I think the slow dry will be nice. Its too warm in the house. I figure a few more days and then in the jars.

Anyone experience cool drying temps like this?

@BobBitchen @GroErr @ttystikk @Javadog @Bad Karma


----------



## GroErr (Nov 7, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> and they are cut and hung, been drying in the shed since last wednesday. Temp are in the low 60's during the day and 50's at night. Its taking a lot longer with the low temps but I think the slow dry will be nice. Its too warm in the house. I figure a few more days and then in the jars.
> 
> Anyone experience cool drying temps like this?
> 
> @BobBitchen @GroErr @ttystikk @Javadog @Bad Karma


Nice haul and yes I just finished drying my outdoor in the garage with temps right in that range. I never have enough room inside to dry outdoor so have always done it in the garage and low temps. Never any issues, if anything it's better as they take longer to dry.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Nice haul and yes I just finished drying my outdoor in the garage with temps right in that range. I never have enough room inside to dry outdoor so have always done it in the garage and low temps. Never any issues, if anything it's better as they take longer to dry.


How long did you dry before jarring them ? @GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Nov 7, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> How long did you dry before jarring them ? @GroErr


A week, threw them in on a Saturday and pulled them the following Saturday. Some of the larger buds still had a bit of moisture but some were quite dry so it all balanced out once I mixed them up in curing tins. They were perfect actually, pretty well done with a couple of weeks cure and burning nice already


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> A week, threw them in on a Saturday and pulled them the following Saturday. Some of the larger buds still had a bit of moisture but some were quite dry so it all balanced out once I mixed them up in curing tins. They were perfect actually, pretty well done with a couple of weeks cure and burning nice already


thanks @GroErr I checked them today and the big stems don't snap but split when i bend them. I will jar them in a day or so. I am hoping this slow dry will be good. This grow turned out to be a cluster fuck so I will see what the results will be?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2016)

So much fu*kin. hate...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

tight dojo






 
fookies #7


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

fireballs



 
chernobyl/slymer


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 12, 2016)

Fookies and fireballs look beautiful Bob! Have any plans on a bx?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2016)

Happy Plants!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Fookies and fireballs look beautiful Bob! Have any plans on a bx?


tnx WCK, only plans I have now, are for lunch....
I have a couple more crosses with the xmas cookie dad to run first..
I think next up is bigworms Blue Kimbo x Christmas Cookies
and I popped some honeybee beans, looking for a male for the slymer cut I have.
but as soon as snow hits the ground, all plans change......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx WCK, only plans I have now, are for lunch....
> I have a couple more crosses with the xmas cookie dad to run first..
> I think next up is bigworms Blue Kimbo x Christmas Cookies
> and I popped some honeybee beans, looking for a male for the slymer cut I have.
> but as soon as snow hits the ground, all plans change......


Waiting on the powder , what plans


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome looking buds in there Bob, looks like you're building up a nice stash for ski season


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> but as soon as snow hits the ground, all plans change......


funny but so true.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> So much fu*kin. hate...



Ha ha. The dude has a season pass at Whistler. Lucky dog. This thread or his post needs to be pulled. Too much envy. I am sick about it.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Ha ha. The dude has a season pass at Whistler. Lucky dog. This thread or his post needs to be pulled. Too much envy. I am sick about it.


Not to mention all those bitchen buds......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

hi bob how you been? you comeing to someguys on the 1st of January for the get together? well how did the cpxgg come out?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> hi bob how you been? you comeing to someguys on the 1st of January for the get together? well how did the cpxgg come out?


Im doing OK Doc. First I'v heard of the get-together in Jan.
The cpxgg4 was OK, I guess I was expecting to much, great cross in theory , just didn't come through in the 3 I grew out. Glad to see you're doing so well, you've got some good looking crosses going bro. Are you coming down to SG's in Jan. ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2016)

Slymer?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Slymer?


Hey Mo, yea, Slymer. I'm gonna keep it for awhile.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2016)

Does it make you think of limes/lime slurpee?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Does it make you think of limes/lime slurpee?


Does me


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2016)

mine sure as hell did. that is gorgeous Bob!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3832512 View attachment 3832513


fookin gorgeous man! I want some!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Mo, yea, Slymer. I'm gonna keep it for awhile.


That's a beauty Bob, looks like you sprinkled sugar on it


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2016)

tnx guys, yea a pretty plant for sure, catches my eye everytime I open the tent.
I have some honeybees going I want to search for a male to cross with it.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 17, 2016)

Snowing pretty hard at Arapahoe, Monument, Divide, parts of C Springs, Nederland.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2016)

37gr kief, 220μ, a little green but its for canacaps, so no worries.....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2016)

Going with that gauge helped make that a genuine Heap! :0)

Hey, I wanted to add that my first Chaka, unsexed, is a very strong cloner. FWIW

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2016)

took down a tent this morning......
 
chernobyl/slymer

 
OG kush

 
bigworm Tight Dojo.....donkey in a 1gal, wish I had cloned this one 

 
Honeybee seedlings, left alone in solo cups for 5 days no water, thought they would be dead, they do better without me.

first week of skiing kicked ass.........


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2016)

Where did you go?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Where did you go?


just local, big bear, snow summit....


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2016)

Enjoy the Season Bro!

I will post some Bitchen Buds Shots here when I get the first into flower.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice stash Bob, all look great & a couple of jays in there for the hills! Cheers and happy turns, still shit for snow up here damn it!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2016)

Looked good the other day. How is Mammoth doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Enjoy the Season Bro!
> 
> I will post some Bitchen Buds Shots here when I get the first into flower.
> 
> JD


Tnx
can't wait to see what ya get JD



GroErr said:


> Nice stash Bob, all look great & a couple of jays in there for the hills! Cheers and happy turns, still shit for snow up here damn it!


only two small storms here, but cold & dry, so they are making snow 24/7 & their grooming is top notch. runs that ARE open are very good...


Mohican said:


> Looked good the other day. How is Mammoth doing?


they have a 5' base, I haven't been this season yet, but 8' - 10' is really need for the top be good.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 7, 2016)

Looking good bob


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 14, 2016)

@BobBitchen 

Here's a shot of the Fookies, still can't make out the sex yet 100%, looks like it will sex out any day now though


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @BobBitchen
> 
> Here's a shot of the Fookies, still can't make out the sex yet 100%, looks like it will sex out any day now though
> 
> View attachment 3853620


Looks healty bbro. I'v been smoking fookies on the hill last two weeks, and have had a couple people asking for it, I need to pop more and do a proper hunt.
I just pre sexed my honeybees.
Looks like 5 f, 4 m.

I am looking for a male for a slymer cross, but the cuts I took are very slow rooting,
out of 5 strains in the cloner, the slymer are the only ones not rooting, no nubs, nada 
the others are full beards, I do have one cut in a cup of water that has one small root tail.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @BobBitchen
> 
> Here's a shot of the Fookies, still can't make out the sex yet 100%, looks like it will sex out any day now though
> 
> View attachment 3853620


Healthy as fuck! Nice!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Healthy as fuck! Nice!




Thanks brother! Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks healty bbro. I'v been smoking fookies on the hill last two weeks, and have had a couple people asking for it, I need to pop more and do a proper hunt.
> I just pre sexed my honeybees.
> Looks like 5 f, 4 m.
> 
> ...


Do you need a fookies male? I'll pm you when this one sexes out. Enjoy the powder


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Do you need a fookies male? I'll pm you when this one sexes out. Enjoy the powder


I'm good at the moment tnx, limited on room.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm good at the moment tnx, limited on room.


Ah ok. Well back to the slopes for you mister.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks healty bbro. I'v been smoking fookies on the hill last two weeks, and have had a couple people asking for it, I need to pop more and do a proper hunt.
> I just pre sexed my honeybees.
> Looks like 5 f, 4 m.
> 
> ...


@BobBitchen I have an address for fookie beans if you can still spare some?


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey Bob. Hope you are enjoying the snow


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey Bob. Hope you are enjoying the snow


Tnx Fumble , we need a bunch more down here, but Mammoth got dumped on.
I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby passing , it's one of the hardest things for me to get over, we lost our 15 yr old bassett hound last year, I still think of him al the time. I Hope the memories & good times help relieve the pain of the lose.


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx Fumble , we need a bunch more down here, but Mammoth got dumped on.
> I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby passing , it's one of the hardest things for me to get over, we lost our 15 yr old bassett hound last year, I still think of him al the time. I Hope the memories & good times help relieve the pain of the lose.


 thanks Bob. It is def very hard to deal with. We buried her here at the new house so I can go sit with her everyday. I have so many good memories to smile and laugh over. 
I am sorry for your loss as well. I wish the good memories to fill your mind


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2016)

into cups today HOTDOG


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> into cups today HOTDOG
> View attachment 3856439


Yup, I'm STILL jelly asf of your cloning skills! Running a new batch now, this time with nothing at all in the water.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yup, I'm STILL jelly asf of your cloning skills! Running a new batch now, this time with nothing at all in the water.



tnx tyy, good luck with your run bro.
I had 5 diff strains in the cloner this round, all except the Slymer cut look like that, 
the slymer cut, not a nub .
I changed out the water, 5mil both Pro tekt, & KLN added & I'll wait another week. 
I flowered out the mom, so I need these to root to keep the cut around. 

 bob


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2016)

*Bob Bitchen Beard:




*


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2016)

Beautiful roots!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

I think the Fookies like my soil mix


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2016)

Very nice...healthy looking bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Very nice...healthy looking bro


Thanks bro awesome stench on the stem rub


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2016)

Boy's room..


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3859337 View attachment 3859339
> Boy's room..


Awwww shit, bachelor pad! Knock twice if there's a bandanna on the door knob....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3839628
> 37gr kief, 220μ, a little green but its for canacaps, so no worries.....


hey bob do you ever make moon rocks?

BTW what is fookies genetics? fireball is what? and girl scout cookies?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> hey bob do you ever make moon rocks?
> 
> BTW what is fookies genetics? fireball is what? and girl scout cookies?


Fireballs and Xmas cookies. 

I made moon rocks recently for the first time very enjoyable


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fireballs and Xmas cookies.
> 
> I made moon rocks recently for the first time very enjoyable


I am very jealous lol I am on the east coast and we have no way to get that 

I look at that and drool sometimes although I don't think I would get very far after smoking it


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am very jealous lol I am on the east coast and we have no way to get that
> 
> I look at that and drool sometimes although I don't think I would get very far after smoking it


I get About as far as nap time lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Bob


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you and merry Christmas all.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Xmas brother


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2016)

a little more root pr0n for the new year...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2016)

and some gangbang pr0n....


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2016)

Bitchen Beards!

How isolated is that Hot Sex Action?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Bitchen Beards!
> 
> How isolated is that Hot Sex Action?


they are doing the nasty in the bathroom .....
two rooms away from flower tents.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a little more root pr0n for the new year...View attachment 3864236 View attachment 3864237


Fuck you. I Just murdered another batch of defenseless clones. 

I feel so inadequate.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck you. I Just murdered another batch of defenseless clones.
> 
> I feel so inadequate.


these took a little longer than normal, but boom when they did.The cut in the second pic had such a heavy beard, I thought it was gonna rip n' drop off the stem


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2017)

Fookies 3wks


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful buds


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 12, 2017)

Awesome as always Bob , you're killing it


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2017)

Honeybee 4wks


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 12, 2017)

THAT'S where I got honeybee!!!!!!! You gave it to me! LOL I think.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> THAT'S where I got honeybee!!!!!!! You gave it to me! LOL I think.....


Could be, i'v passed a few on...


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Could be, i'v passed a few on...


Blue painters tape and circular containers?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> Blue painters tape and circular containers?
> View attachment 3875024


Nope, thats from Genuity


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2017)

Really pretty Bob


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee 4wks
> View attachment 3874939


I know you don't want plants. . Lol. But I would love some of what u got. 

Been a while Bob. Missed you on new years. Hope your well


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> I know you don't want plants. . Lol. But I would love some of what u got.
> 
> Been a while Bob. Missed you on new years. Hope your well


Missed being there, I had a prior commitment .
Let me know what you want, it's yours bro.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2017)

Ooh, originals from G. :0) . Nice work Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2017)

Fireballs............
need em to hurry up, im out


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 13, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs............
> need em to hurry up, im out
> View attachment 3875299 View attachment 3875300 View attachment 3875301 View attachment 3875303


These are about to get popped in a couple weeks, how far along is she? This your only pheno?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> These are about to get popped in a couple weeks, how far along is she? This your only pheno?


It's the one keeper I have from a couple of years ago. Its about 8wks tomorrow I believe, may take it at 9wks. Though I like it at 10.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs............
> need em to hurry up, im out
> View attachment 3875299 View attachment 3875300 View attachment 3875301 View attachment 3875303


Lol she is beautiful. I am out too so I took the top off 1 Dr Who, fuck it. My needs outweigh finish time


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2017)

Fookies @ 42dz


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies @ 42dz
> View attachment 3877229 View attachment 3877230


She looks like she will be a quick finisher


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 16, 2017)

I


BobBitchen said:


> Fookies @ 42dz
> View attachment 3877229 View attachment 3877230


I can't wait for fookies in the spring. 
How's the skiing? Been to Mammoth ?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

LOL, I can add that Mammoth is just that....HUGE....too much
good skiing not to love the place. Nice in the Summer too, with
Devil's Postpile and such about...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I
> 
> I can't wait for fookies in the spring.
> How's the skiing? Been to Mammoth ?


Not yet, just got top of mtn open holiday crowd's . 
I pretty much stay local until closer to spring, then I switch to Mammoth 
Gonna be a good year for sure, 2nd or 3rd most snow for a January with another big storm this weekend.
I may go up in feb, for SIA demo to test for a shop here in big bear.


Javadog said:


> LOL, I can add that Mammoth is just that....HUGE....too much
> good skiing not to love the place. Nice in the Summer too, with
> Devil's Postpile and such about...


Lots to see up there, beautiful every direction


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> She looks like she will be a quick finisher


Usually take at 10 wks, may pull at 9


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2017)

Fookies...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2017)

Record snowfall in California and im home with a chest infection hacking up blood 
Life's a bitch !
If I don't die, I'll be back next week I hope...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Record snowfall in California and im home with a chest infection hacking up blood
> Life's a bitch !
> If I don't die, I'll be back next week I hope...


Get better bob, and those fookies....speechless bro


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Record snowfall in California and im home with a chest infection hacking up blood
> Life's a bitch !
> If I don't die, I'll be back next week I hope...


Dude! Bob! Take care and stay the fuck down till your better buddy. Snow ain't going nowhere where for a WHILE. Lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2017)

Tnx guys.
I don't remember the last time I was sick, just bad timing.
This shit is kicking my ass though.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx guys.
> I don't remember the last time I was sick, just bad timing.
> This shit is kicking my ass though.


I'm still hacking up shit from when I was sick in the beginning of December, LOL

I hope you feel better Bob.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx guys.
> I don't remember the last time I was sick, just bad timing.
> This shit is kicking my ass though.


Get better Bob, lots of rest, the snow will be there in a week or two. Wholly fookies, nice one! Cheers.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Record snowfall in California and im home with a chest infection hacking up blood
> Life's a bitch !
> If I don't die, I'll be back next week I hope...


Please don't die. I need a cut of your fookies.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx guys.
> I don't remember the last time I was sick, just bad timing.
> This shit is kicking my ass though.


Coughing up blood is no joke, man. Did you see a doctor?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Coughing up blood is no joke, man. Did you see a doctor?


Blood streaked phlegm. From interwebs research, noting to work about unless it lingers long.
No dr. yet, I wonder if I should wait untill drumps new huuge, beautiful health care system ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Blood streaked phlegm. From interwebs research, noting to work about unless it lingers long.
> No dr. yet, I wonder if I should wait untill drumps new huuge, beautiful health care system ?


Coughing really hard can make you have blood tinged sputum. Should be alright. Hopefully, LOL.

IIRC you have a cardiac history, so if anything suspicious our you have any weird feeling or sensation, get it checked out ASAP. An EKG takes a minute, and they do save lives, believe me. 

Take care


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Blood streaked phlegm. From interwebs research, noting to work about unless it lingers long.
> No dr. yet, I wonder if I should wait untill drumps new huuge, beautiful health care system ?


I have a history of asthma, so I'm forced to take it more seriously. Just want you well, man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I have a history of asthma, so I'm forced to take it more seriously. Just want you well, man.


Me too. I take dulera, singular and albuteral. Vape almost entirely and eat it alot instead. Asthma sucks


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2017)

Holy Fook! :0) . Nice frost back there bro.

So sorry to hear that you feel that you are missing out. This season
is different....we are going to get so much snow. You will be out
rocking it soon.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

Get better Bob and hen enjoy the Fookies!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2017)

Hope you get better soon Bob. Good thoughts your way.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 23, 2017)

fumble said:


> Hope you get better soon Bob. Good thoughts your way.


feel better Bob snow will be there for a while.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2017)

Joedank said:


> Hey bud you gonna come make some turns this winter with me ? Got an extra room at the house near the sherwood lift for alpine medows. Might have a few comp passes as well
> Hope life is good my man !


@Joedank got snow ? Lol.....
I'm ready bro, tell me when ya get dug out.?


----------



## Thorhax (Jan 26, 2017)

@BobBitchen i have 10 choco kans(did i get it right?) and 4 blue balz going. ill give you pics in some weeks. didn't forget about you


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2017)

Thorhax said:


> @BobBitchen i have 10 choco kans(did i get it right?) and 4 blue balz going. ill give you pics in some weeks. didn't forget about you


Lol..chaka kahn..bad name, I know, someone suggested it in my thread, made me laugh, so I went with it, she was a disco diva in the 70's

cool, look forward to seeing you results


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2017)

a hungry Honeybee..


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

I look forward to seeing those Thorax. I took pollen from my first
CK when it turned out to be male. Nice Bee Bob. Lovely.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2017)

Note to self: before shaking your jug of 
Alaska fish fert in the kitchen, make sure the cap is ON TIGHT


----------



## cindysid (Jan 26, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Note to self: before shaking your jug of
> Alaska fish fert in the kitchen, make sure the cap is ON TIGHT


I made the same mistake a couple of weeks ago.....gross...and a huge mess to clean up!


----------



## cindysid (Jan 26, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> a hungry Honeybee..View attachment 3885457
> View attachment 3885458


Just started 4 Honeybee seeds today! I had a slight delay since I misplaced them. Finally found them in the vegetable section of my "seed fridge". Hope I have good results!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I made the same mistake a couple of weeks ago.....gross...and a huge mess to clean up!


I'v done it twice now !......slow learner...lol


----------



## cindysid (Jan 26, 2017)

I've done it twice too, once with some nasty kelp concoction which was just as bad. Hubby is always tightening the caps behind me..(he is my cleanup crew)...hehe


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Just started 4 Honeybee seeds today! I had a slight delay since I misplaced them. Finally found them in the vegetable section of my "seed fridge". Hope I have good results!


Good luck with the HB. Genuity killed it again. I have had nothing but great results with all i'v grown out.
This round was a male search, I hit my chernobyl / slymer cut with a few select boys, excited to see what comes! Got another 4+ weeks before bean collecting , lots of plump green beans showing' so far


----------



## cindysid (Jan 26, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Good luck with the HB. Genuity killed it again. I have had nothing but great results with all i'v grown out.
> This round was a male search, I hit my chernobyl / slymer cut with a few select boys, excited to see what comes! Got another 4+ weeks before bean collecting , lots of plump green beans showing' so far


Sounds good...keep up the good work! I wish I had the room to grow out more!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

I put some 17% H2O2 into a water bottle once....


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

You know, it tingles!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

Poured max strength plant silica water on my first batch of new seedlings last year, then made a much bigger label.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

fookie nug


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2017)

Are you in LB today?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Are you in LB today?


hey Mo,
Im still home a bit under the weather this week


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> fookie nug
> View attachment 3886190


daaaamnn! That is truly a work of art Bob. Bravo


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Bob that looks tasty


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> daaaamnn! That is truly a work of art Bob. Bravo





bassman999 said:


> Bob that looks tasty


Tnx guys, I'm very pleased with the cross.
Gonna be fun to search a few


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2017)

fook me that looks good.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

dangledo said:


> fook me that looks good.


Fuk Me and Fook Yu lol

Austin Powers reference in case some dont know


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2017)

I thought RIU closed it's doors for good this time. Still can't upload pix . .
Hello from Mammoth, over 500" this year already ! Whoo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2017)

Missed ya Bob. Hope your doing well buddy. Quite a few of us ion Instagram. With what is happening politically I have been unmotivated to post pics. A crackdown is a coming.... Be careful.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2017)

They think they are getting backlash now! Just let them try and stop this momentum.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

Mohican said:


> They think they are getting backlash now! Just let them try and stop this momentum.


Agreed. Too damn much money being made to turn back now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2017)

BB's Hotdog


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 4, 2017)

You guys with your BB gear make me want to start posting again. LOL


----------



## cindysid (Mar 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> BB's Hotdog
> View attachment 3899363 View attachment 3899364


Friggin' awesome....as usual!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 4, 2017)

Looking good Bob! I planted 5 seeds of Egyptian Landrace x Blue Balz (grown from seed I got from you) and got three females. I'm flowering one so far and she is looking great, she has the Egyptian shaped flowers but is getting dense like the Blue Balz. Smelling like a mix of both strains so far and packing on resin slowly which Egyptains tend to do. I'm thinking these crosses are going to be dynamite, the Blue Balz mother was very resinous and stinky like garlic kush with a heavy stone. When I find my camera I will post some pictures.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 5, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Looking good Bob! I planted 5 seeds of Egyptian Landrace x Blue Balz (grown from seed I got from you) and got three females. I'm flowering one so far and she is looking great, she has the Egyptian shaped flowers but is getting dense like the Blue Balz. Smelling like a mix of both strains so far and packing on resin slowly which Egyptains tend to do. I'm thinking these crosses are going to be dynamite, the Blue Balz mother was very resinous and stinky like garlic kush with a heavy stone. When I find my camera I will post some pictures.


I wanna hook up and taste a nug when you finish up bro, sounds tasty..


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 5, 2017)

bag of Honeybee


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 5, 2017)

Killing it as usual man!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes indeed. Happy to see these posts again. JD


----------



## cindysid (Mar 5, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> bag of Honeybee
> View attachment 3900146


My 4 honeybees have been vegging for over a month. They are bushy beasts! I have topped them and will be taking some clones soon for sexing. Can't wait to flower these!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 5, 2017)

cindysid said:


> My 4 honeybees have been vegging for over a month. They are bushy beasts! I have topped them and will be taking some clones soon for sexing. Can't wait to flower these!


Im more impressed every time I run them. I wish I had more space.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 5, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Im more impressed every time I run them. I wish I had more space.


Yes, I'm wondering if there will ever be "enough space"? I've expanded my area 3 times since I started and I'm maxed out. So many strains..I want to try them all especially the ones you've been working with. What is this "hotdog" by BB? I just started one the Dogs..is this a cross? Fireballs x Dog?? The structure seems similar to the fireballs I'm growing. My Dog isn't big enough to judge yet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 5, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Yes, I'm wondering if there will ever be "enough space"? I've expanded my area 3 times since I started and I'm maxed out. So many strains..I want to try them all especially the ones you've been working with. What is this "hotdog" by BB? I just started one the Dogs..is this a cross? Fireballs x Dog?? The structure seems similar to the fireballs I'm growing. My Dog isn't big enough to judge yet.


You got it, fireballs x dog , 
this is my first clone run with it, looks really promising. I didn't do the mom justice . 
I believe @DST said BB will have it as a freebie soon, spring sale I think.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 5, 2017)

Has anyone else had fireballs with a really hot peppery taste! The pheno I grow has it and I love it!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 7, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I wanna hook up and taste a nug when you finish up bro, sounds tasty..


For sure


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2017)

TGA Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Genstash Honeybee


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2017)

some Fookies....


----------



## torontoke (Mar 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> TGA Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Genstash Honeybee
> View attachment 3904630


Thats an awesome cross sir
I never got a female out of honeybee.
Can't wait to see what you get out of them.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> some Fookies....View attachment 3904663


Nice work man-your plants always look stellar-got me itchin for some bb gear


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2017)

When I can show a Chaka flower, I will see about that Slymer cross.

I did make a Chaka X LA Con effort that might be fun.... :0)

Froosty Fookies there too!


----------



## cindysid (Mar 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice work man-your plants always look stellar-got me itchin for some bb gear


Now would be a good time to get some. They are running a special for riu.. Use the code 50riu and get 50% off.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Now would be a good time to get some. They are running a special for riu.. Use the code 50riu and get 50% off.


Good call-been eyeballin plemon& fireballs-hotdog s'1 are the freebies-


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> TGA Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Genstash Honeybee
> View attachment 3904630


You're killing me bro, as with the fookies that I didn't get a good one out of had to chop the one that sprouted early 

Good to see you back around brother!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2017)

slymer day 52


----------



## cindysid (Mar 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> slymer day 52
> View attachment 3907818 View attachment 3907819


Darn it! That's another jewel I would love to have! Great work as usual Bob!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2017)

I need to get a cut of that!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2017)

My daughter said Mammoth was pretty slushy last weekend.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I need to get a cut of that!


I just stripped my small mom down today for clones, let her veg a bit more and the fairy will fly..
you are about third in line though....lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> My daughter said Mammoth was pretty slushy last weekend.


one (wo)man's slush is another mans corn snow....
I love the soft corn snow, gets even better in July....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2017)

Sweet! I still have a batch of Chernobyl seeds from Subcool. I may give them a try.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2017)

She is pretty spoiled.


----------



## Thorhax (Mar 19, 2017)

@BobBitchen
gonna be sending you Choko Kahn bud porn. tis dank


----------



## cindysid (Mar 19, 2017)

Thorhax said:


> @BobBitchen
> gonna be sending you Choco Kan bud porn. tis dank


I would love to see the Chaka Kahn too! I have 3 going at the moment in veg!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> one (wo)man's slush is another mans corn snow....
> I love the soft corn snow, gets even better in July....


hows it going bob? 600 inches any more on the way?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> hows it going bob? 600 inches any more on the way?


hey Alta, ya never know, changes quickly, Im ready for spring skiing though, my favorite time to ski, Mammoth has some of the best corn/spring snow anywhere..
forcast:


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> hey Alta, ya never know, changes quickly, Im ready for spring skiing though, my favorite time to ski, Mammoth has some of the best corn/spring snow anywhere..
> forcast:View attachment 3909228


I am thinking of buying my tahoe pass for next year and go spring skiing starting april 1. I love spring skiing, thats why i moved to tahoe years ago. My whistler pass gives me days a kirkwood but I don't like south shore.

Any deals at mammoth? Got a couch ? LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am thinking of buying my tahoe pass for next year and go spring skiing starting april 1. I love spring skiing, thats why i moved to tahoe years ago. My whistler pass gives me days a kirkwood but I don't like south shore.
> 
> Any deals at mammoth? Got a couch ? LOL


Buy a Cali Pass... $699 (good @ Mamm, June, Summit, Bear ) good the rest of this season ( 4/1 also), & all of next season, alot of tahoe people do Mammoth in spring.
No couch, I live 350mi away, go up Sun. night come home fri. night, & I car camp close to town.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2017)

I appreciated seeing that Chaka. My first was a male, but I am trying again.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I appreciated seeing that Chaka. My first was a male, but I am trying again.


I have three going and they are beautiful. Fingers crossed for a female!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2017)

Slymer coming down tomorrow


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful as always brother, hows the smoke on the slymer?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 31, 2017)

Historic Bro! LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Beautiful as always brother, hows the smoke on the slymer?


I'v been told it ranges from lime slurpee, to gas.
Taste like smooth weed to me, but I'm bad on taste test.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback the slymer will be in a run for me later this year


----------



## fumble (Apr 1, 2017)

Gorgeous Bob! I can smell the lime from here


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like crap! Give it to me and I can put it in my compost pile.




After I smoke it all


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks like crap! Give it to me and I can put it in my compost pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even compost worthy........tossing em' all


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2017)

Delicious Bob. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's a pic of my Honeybee, germed on 2/2, topped a couple weeks I ago I have 2 more just like her !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's a pic of my Honeybee, germed on 2/2, topped a couple weeks agoView attachment 3918573


Stunning!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's a pic of my Honeybee, germed on 2/2, topped a couple weeks I ago I have 2 more just like her !View attachment 3918573


lookin' great..can't wait to see it in bloom....


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks Bob! Safe n sound.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

fookies...   
HOTDOG
 
SLYMER


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## lukio (Apr 14, 2017)

top stuff!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2017)

Hooooooo! Nice. So crusty.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 14, 2017)

@BobBitchen 

I thought the snow stopped already!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2017)

"Meltdown" babies
Chernobyl (slymer cut ) x Honeybee


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2017)

Meltdown in flavor town.....mmmmmmm


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2017)

Ho! Ha! Heh he ha ho! LOL


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 19, 2017)

genuity said:


> Meltdown in flavor town.....mmmmmmm


Hey when did Guy Fieri start growing weed?
@BobBitchen will be the next guest on Diners Drive ins and Dives


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Slymer coming down tomorrow View attachment 3916981 View attachment 3916982 View attachment 3916983


@BobBitchen hopefully you will have some cured fookies and some cured slymer when I come for some spring corn skiing in May


----------



## cindysid (May 20, 2017)

Any updates on those Meltdowns? Inquiring minds.... The Honeybee is the most impressive strain I've flowered so far. Can't wait to see how she smokes. Sadly all three of the Chakas I had going turned out to be male, and I didn't have room for them I still have more seeds so I will try again in a couple of months.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 21, 2017)

@BobBitchen here is one of your blue balls...your notes said these are feminized seeds?
I just gave some of my plants bud blood and I will flip them next week.


----------



## cindysid (May 21, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen here is one of your blue balls...your notes said these are feminized seeds?
> I just gave some of my plants bud blood and I will flip them next week.View attachment 3946502View attachment 3946503View attachment 3946504


Nice, I have some of those seeds also. Please post your progress here!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2017)

I just started a couple dozen of the blue balls myself, just now above ground .
Mid May is slipping by @ilovetoskiatalta ,you still planning a trip ? it snowed a few inches last weekend, then a couple days of strong wind and the wind buff up top was killer this week, I even stayed and skied Saturday it was so good, not as crowded as I had anticipated.


----------



## fumble (May 21, 2017)

Glad you are still getting to play in the snow this late Bob. My Slymer/honeybees are doing great and was just informed we have roots on the Slymers  woot! Woot!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2017)

fumble said:


> Glad you are still getting to play in the snow this late Bob. My Slymer/honeybees are doing great and was just informed we have roots on the Slymers  woot! Woot!


glad you got them to root, Im still taking almost 3wks to see nubs on the slymers, all my others by 4 - 7 days .
I have only one slymer x honeybee in early flower, too early to tell anything yet, I have a few more in veg, ready to flip when I recover from this weeks skiing.


----------



## fumble (May 21, 2017)

I can't thank you enough Bob. 
...I hope you recover quickly


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 21, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I just started a couple dozen of the blue balls myself, just now above ground .
> Mid May is slipping by @ilovetoskiatalta ,you still planning a trip ? it snowed a few inches last weekend, then a couple days of strong wind and the wind buff up top was killer this week, I even stayed and skied Saturday it was so good, not as crowded as I had anticipated.


@BobBitchen I most likely can not...I left my job of 10 years for a new one and I start June 1. I am so jealous...how many days you have in ?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen I most likely can not...I left my job of 10 years for a new one and I start June 1. I am so jealous...how many days you have in ?


Too bad, great season to visit. Good luck at the new job. I just passed 100 this week.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2017)




----------



## cindysid (May 22, 2017)

On the subject of Honeybee...How big do you let yours get before putting them into flower? Mine didn't stretch very much at all and I'm wondering if they would do even better if I let them veg another month? They were about 7 weeks old when I put them in, and of course I had been whacking clones off them. They are pretty much solid bud but only about 2 feet tall.from the soil. I guess I'm greedy....hehe


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3947322


If you like the blues check out buddy guy's album "sweet tea" its killer


----------



## cindysid (May 22, 2017)

I'm spoiled. Here's one of my best buddies...


----------



## cindysid (May 22, 2017)

She sure can play that Gitbox! Much better live of course.


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2017)

Fun Stuff!!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> On the subject of Honeybee...How big do you let yours get before putting them into flower? Mine didn't stretch very much at all and I'm wondering if they would do even better if I let them veg another month? They were about 7 weeks old when I put them in, and of course I had been whacking clones off them. They are pretty much solid bud but only about 2 feet tall.from the soil. I guess I'm greedy....hehe


I run small plants, in sog, just 1 or 2 gal bags, the HB's I've run did not stretch much at all, just big thick donkeys . Most had good color even with my warmish climate.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> If you like the blues check out buddy guy's album "sweet tea" its killer


Big blues fan bro, I'll check out that album. Stevie Ray has always been a favorite of mine, he did so e good stuff with buddy too.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Big blues fan bro, I'll check out that album. Stevie Ray has always been a favorite of mine, he did so e good stuff with buddy too.


Big blues man myself-some new stuff is tab benoit,gary clark jr,& the black keys-all very good


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2017)

"Up in smoke" is playing up here in mammoth tonight, with special guest Tommy Chong doing a q & a after the show. 
Should be fun.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2017)

Mmmmnmm...


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2017)

Wish Tommy a happy birthday!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wish Tommy a happy birthday!


I'll pick up a cake !





Slow blues today


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 27, 2017)

RIP Greg Allman


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> RIP Greg Allman


I heard. I'm sad he's gone, I'm glad he isn't suffering.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2017)

Did you get to meet Tommy Chong?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I heard. I'm sad he's gone, I'm glad he isn't suffering.


Me too, I guess he was having worsening health issues lately . 



Mohican said:


> Did you get to meet Tommy Chong?


I never made it, met someone that afternoon , and we had our own party !


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 28, 2017)

@BobBitchen here is one of your blue balls I flipped yesterday


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen here is one of your blue balls I flipped yesterdayView attachment 3950423View attachment 3950425


looks good bro, I have about a dozen bb seedlings just above ground too.
love to see updates, post here if you wish.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 28, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> looks good bro, I have about a dozen bb seedlings just above ground too.
> love to see updates, post here if you wish.


@BobBitchen i will do you know how much they stretch?
I wanted to run your fookies but my space is limited so I didn't want to chance males. Your sheet did say feminized. 
I can't believe over 100days in...very impressive.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 7, 2017)

Good to see you Bob hope all is well!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2017)

Doing well Evil, watching a beautiful sunrise right now, and enjoying a great cup of coffee.
Lifts start at 7:30. Coyote just cruised by , another day in paradise !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Doing well Evil, watching a beautiful sunrise right now, and enjoying a great cup of coffee.
> Lifts start at 7:30. Coyote just cruised by , another day in paradise !


Good to hear brother!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2017)

Pictures ski bum!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey Mo..
My tablet takes bad pix . ...yesterday lower mtn & this mornings sunrise..  

And Frank the basset with tank the mtn dog ,hang in out....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks amazing! Thanks for posting. How awesome you have a dog crew to relax with. I can't believe how much snow you still have up there. Looks like winter!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing! Thanks for posting. How awesome you have a dog crew to relax with. I can't believe how much snow you still have up there. Looks like winter!


I carry a pocket of milk bones up here, love me some dogs, got a special place for bassets though.
Amazing amount of snow still here, although 3 days of 70° this week has some melt going, may snow this weekend they say. Skiing has been exceptional. 
Met a local up here growing some real dank, he just gave me a sample of his new harvest ,got my basset fix, I'm set for the evening.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2017)

Snow melt has made the back country extremely dangerous right now, stream crossings are almost not doable. Usually a lot of Pacific crest trail hikers coming through now , but they have been delayed by the huge snow pack. I'm cool doing laps in bounds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2017)

fire about to be in the hole....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> fire about to be in the hole....


I hope so. It's all you bro.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh yea, this is a cannabis site.......
  
Fookies & Slymer

looking forward to some new gear to run


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I hope so. It's all you bro.....


Nice. You do great things with great stuff!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 10, 2017)

One of your blue balls @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> One of your blue balls @BobBitchen View attachment 3958293View attachment 3958293 View attachment 3958295


looks healthy alta, good job. How far along ?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice start there Alta!

I had to take mine to eight tops....it seems that this one fights cloning...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> looks healthy alta, good job. How far along ?


Thank you I flipped them 2 weeks ago...this is the first time I used bud blood a week before flip and the week of flip.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Nice start there Alta!
> 
> I had to take mine to eight tops....it seems that this one fights cloning...
> 
> View attachment 3958329


My afgooey white widow and cali-o are all mainlined to 8. If you go to the mainling thread you can see one of my bonsai afgooey. @Javadog


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2017)

my blue balls are a little behind you...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> my blue balls are a little behind you...
> View attachment 3958379


You dirty old man you


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2017)

a melt down, slymer x honeybee, I have in flower, 50ish days, been busy/lazy
with writing down dates 
flipped a few more a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 11, 2017)

@BobBitchen this node spacing is quite nice bob...I am glad i took some clones. I look forward to seeing how she does.
These are some better pics. Thanks man.


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2017)

Good morning Bob. I ended up with 3 Slymer x Honebees. Love them!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2017)

That's awesome Fumble ! Hope they do well for you. Can't wait to see them as trees !


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 12, 2017)

fumble said:


> Good morning Bob. I ended up with 3 Slymer x Honebees. Love them!
> View attachment 3959701


@funble what size is that big cloth pot ?


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> That's awesome Fumble ! Hope they do well for you. Can't wait to see them as trees !


Can't thank you enough Bob. Let's see how big they'll go


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @funble what size is that big cloth pot ?


They are in 150s Alta


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 15, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> 5 for 5 males on CR
> 
> I want to try some pollen chucking.
> I have very limited room to isolate males
> ...


Hey bob you what do you run in the 2.5 x 2.5 for lights? I run a 2' 8 bulb t5 as a veg but I have some clones and I was wondering if I could run a 400hps or a 315CMHand flower? I have a 12"x4" phat filter on a 165cfm hurricane fan.
@BobBitchen @Mohican


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey bob you what do you run in the 2.5 x 2.5 for lights? I run a 2' 8 bulb t5 as a veg but I have some clones and I was wondering if I could run a 400hps or a 315CMHand flower? I have a 12"x4" phat filter on a 165cfm hurricane fan.
> @BobBitchen @Mohican


My 2.5 is my mom/clone tent, 2 -4 bulb t5's, I have a 3x3 with a 6oo hps & my 4x4 has 2- 400 hps.
All old stuff, my money goes to skiing , it works for my small grows. I find clones do better with less light, t5's work great in my environment , I do aero , plug and forget for two weeks.
Supposed to be in the low 80's on the hill tomorrow,  was mid 70s today, great in the am !
Wet & sloppy @ closing...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2017)

Do they have the Bikini pond open yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2017)

They did a couple of pond skims awhile ago, there are still bikini's out and about daily ..........


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2017)

#5 of the slymer x honeybee hunt 
 
a few weeks in & hungry


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 16, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> My 2.5 is my mom/clone tent, 2 -4 bulb t5's, I have a 3x3 with a 6oo hps & my 4x4 has 2- 400 hps.
> All old stuff, my money goes to skiing , it works for my small grows. I find clones do better with less light, t5's work great in my environment , I do aero , plug and forget for two weeks.
> Supposed to be in the low 80's on the hill tomorrow,  was mid 70s today, great in the am !
> Wet & sloppy @ closing...


@BobBitchen you define "living the dream"


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen you define "living the dream"


that's my answer to lift op's "how ya doin' this morning"


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> They did a couple of pond skims awhile ago, there are still bikini's out and about daily ..........


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2017)

Look at the serrations on those leaves! It looks like Thai!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 

I love spring skiing......


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3962275 View attachment 3962276
> 
> I love spring skiing......


THAT'S what I'm talking about!

Nice!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2017)

Seriously. Livin' the Life to be sure. Rock on Brother!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3962275 View attachment 3962276
> 
> I love spring skiing......


Damn I miss skiing  She looks like she could use a few lessons Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2017)

I love spring skiing......


GroErr said:


> Damn I miss skiing  She looks like she could use a few lessons Bob


At least 2 1/2 months to go, come on down south, I'll show you around. I know Nothing about boarding , but they both looked fine to me !


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I love spring skiing......
> 
> At least 2 1/2 months to go, come on down south, I'll show you around. I know Nothing about boarding , but they both looked fine to me !


Lol, would love to specially this time of year, damn work, it's overrated! No need to know anything about boarding for the lessons I was talking about


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 17, 2017)

Your one lucky bastard @BobBitchen , Nothing I love more than been on the mountain. Never been further than the Swiss/French/Austrian Alps though. One day I will get over that way.. One day!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Your one lucky bastard @BobBitchen , Nothing I love more than been on the mountain. Never been further than the Swiss/French/Austrian Alps though. One day I will get over that way.. One day!


I hope to get over your way one day.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I hope to get over your way one day.


Pick me up on the way


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2017)

My cousin just stopped by with seeds he's been telling me about for years. The round are his from the 70's/80's, and the square is his uncles 60's & 70's.......


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 20, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> My cousin just stopped by with seeds he's been telling me about for years. The round are his from the 70's/80's, and the square is his uncles 60's & 70's.......View attachment 3964066 View attachment 3964067


2 boxes of badass bob!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> My cousin just stopped by with seeds he's been telling me about for years. The round are his from the 70's/80's, and the square is his uncles 60's & 70's.......View attachment 3964066 View attachment 3964067


Now that is a treat and a half, nice score Bob!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> My cousin just stopped by with seeds he's been telling me about for years. The round are his from the 70's/80's, and the square is his uncles 60's & 70's.......View attachment 3964066 View attachment 3964067


Sweet. Bet u find fire in there.


----------



## HalfBee (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Now that is a treat and a half, nice score Bob!


They look in very good shape too... my 90's beans haven't had any success yet but they were of dubious quality to begin with.

Bring on the retro reefer...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow....you could be the next Ace Bro!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes! Nice score! I can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 21, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> My cousin just stopped by with seeds he's been telling me about for years. The round are his from the 70's/80's, and the square is his uncles 60's & 70's.......View attachment 3964066 View attachment 3964067


@BobBitchen that is awesome. I can not wait to see what turn up from these?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2017)

I would go in expecting about a 5% germination rate...but that would mean a couple 
hundred amazing experiments....or more.....so hard to imagine just how many beans that is...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2017)

Dropped the first 30 seed pinch into a glass of water last night.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 21, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Dropped the first 30 seed pinch into a glass of water last night.


Oh man can't wait to see this


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2017)

LOL I so hear that!


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2017)

Right on Bob! Can't wait to see what you get out of those


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 24, 2017)

@BobBitchen Blue balls after 4 weeks


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen Blue balls after 4 weeksView attachment 3966234


stacking nicely Alta


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2017)

clones @ 12 days

 
blue balls, honeybee f3, & fireballs x gdp seedlings


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2017)

Slymer x Honeybee

  
fookies..

  
slymer..


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn, all of those belong in the Frostiest Buds thread, nice job Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2017)

slymer x honeybee "meltdown" #6 in 1gal plastic, no clones but may reveg


----------



## fumble (Jun 30, 2017)

Here's an update on your Slymer x Honeybees Bob...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2017)

fumble said:


> Here's an update on your Slymer x Honeybees Bob...
> 
> View attachment 3969751 View attachment 3969752


 tnx for the update Fumble, they look fantastic, Im pleased with this cross so far, and want to search it further.I can't wait to see them in full flower


----------



## Javadog (Jun 30, 2017)

It really fills in well Bob. Frosty as heck too. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> It really fills in well Bob. Frosty as heck too. :0)


Tnx JD, yea, I like what I'm seeing so far


----------



## fumble (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks Bob...im loving it so far


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 1, 2017)

@BobBitchen any of those old beans pop yet ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen any of those old beans pop yet ?


None on the first try. I only soaked them overnight, then tossed them in a tub of soil outside.
I have a new batch on a seedling mat now.
A friend is sending me some gibberellic acid to soak them in, I'll give that a try next.
I'm gonna try and ski this week, my back says no, everything else says go for it......


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2017)

Hoping that the skiing worked out....it is pretty hot down here today.

I wanted you to see this one:





Watching him talk about Ocean Grown and the Overgrow
was fairly amazing, but his success rate was wilder still.

(I'd just love to see what else he has in that box and the
OG Packaging was classic)

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Hoping that the skiing worked out....it is pretty hot down here today.
> 
> I wanted you to see this one:
> 
> ...


Tnx for the info JD, I'm still waiting on the GA. The second batch of beans on a seed mat was a no go also.
The skiing didn't go well either, made a day and a half and can hardly walk now. Looks like I'm done for the season, very bummed , but now I have some plant time ahead of me.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 8, 2017)

@BobBitchen have you ever run the blue balls outdoors? Is it a long finisher?
How are ya feeling? Did you ski the magic 150 days this year?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen have you ever run the blue balls outdoors? Is it a long finisher?
> How are ya feeling? Did you ski the magic 150 days this year?


no, never ran it outdoors. I took most to bout' 70 days.
I think I had 133 on snow this season. My back is bad right now, think Im done for the season.
I need to heal, then rehab. So I'll have some time for my plants for a few months, I'v put a few seeds down the last couple of months.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 9, 2017)

@BobBitchen blue balls 43 days she is frosty and stinks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen blue balls 43 daysView attachment 3975022 she is frosty and stinks.
> View attachment 3975021


Damn bro, those look really nice ! I'm guessing on how long they go, I pull em when they look ready, as I don't write down dates.
Stank n frost . .....hope the taste hits also....


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the back bro, but hopefully a nice growing season might 
give it time to heal for the next season. My BB blew balls, but I will pop again! :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 12, 2017)

I ordered a small tent for mom's /breeding , it was due for delivery today, while waiting for it to be delivered ,
I heard a crash in one of my flower tents, 6 plants about 6wks in, got up to see & right away I could see I had a leaner, I opened it up, 6 of the 8 plastic corner connectors had gave out, light, fans, cross members all on top of plants. All the plants were okay, some bends but no breaks. Two trips to the hardware store, some redneck engineering & we're back in business. As soon as I finished , the new tent showed up. I ordered a bunch of new corner connectorso to replace the emergency plumbing parts & for the other tents that may be ready to go. Had this happened while I was away skiing, who knows what may have happened 
.....

Time to set up the new tent, a spliff is called for first...

Peace, bob


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Yikes!


Indeed


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2017)

Definitely spliff first...


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Indeed


Sounds like you got off relatively unscathed. Hope the splitf helped, damn


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Sounds like you got off relatively unscathed. Hope the splitf helped, damn


It's was just shit I didn't need right now. With my back out and the f'n heat & humidity we're having.....
Just kinda harshed my mellow . ....
Spliff seems to be working ........


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2017)

Whew! Alls well that ends well...but who needs the stress! 

Enjoy the relief. :0)


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 12, 2017)

@BobBitchen some pics of blue balls and a white widow. Enjoy the spliff


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 16, 2017)

@BobBitchen your blue balls on the left cali-o on the right and the BB up close 7 weeks in...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 23, 2017)

@BobBitchen day 57 your blue balls


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen day 57 your blue ballsView attachment 3982912View attachment 3982913


Stacked up nicely, how's the smell?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 23, 2017)

YUP


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 24, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Stacked up nicely, how's the smell?


It's strong and berry, it is very similar to the kish in smell.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 28, 2017)

@BobBitchen my blue balls threw nanners. Just s few, I plucked them and am hoping for the best. They are at Day 62.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen my blue balls threw nanners. Just s few, I plucked them and am hoping for the best. They are at Day 62.


late life nanners, s/b no problem


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm excited to have some more Genstash in the garden,
Honeystomper #1 & #2
Mendobreath x bio diesel

also a few Fireballs from a tester pack from 2014


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 28, 2017)

Looking good bro, good to see you back at it more now! I will be going through your stuff when the 5x9 arrives and I have more space. Long overdue.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2017)

Got me some meltdowns going...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 28, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> late life nanners, s/b no problem


@BobBitchen no worries bro just reporting the events. There were only a few. To be expected with fem seeds and late life.

How the back?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen no worries bro just reporting the events. There were only a few. To be expected with fem seeds and late life.
> 
> How the back?


A little better, mammoth announced August 6 as closing day, I'm going up the 2nd or 3rd to finish the season out. The plan is to take it easy and just play a bit.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 29, 2017)

@BobBitchen day bluebells day 63 kinda has a grape jelly smell


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen day bluebells day 63 kinda has a grape jelly smell


They look great Iloveto,


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2017)

I typically go ten weeks for max stink....that lovely lady could go on for a while I think.

Nice!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I typically go ten weeks for max stink....that lovely lady could go on for a while I think.
> 
> Nice!


I am in no hurry they will come down when they tell me. I am just wondering how fast they turn since I have never grown this strain. My kish turned amber almost over night. They were very similar in many ways except the flowering times. Kish was pulled at day 60 and bluebells is not close.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 30, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am in no hurry they will come down when they tell me. I am just wondering how fast they turn since I have never grown this strain. My kish turned amber almost over night. They were very similar in many ways except the flowering times. Kish was pulled at day 60 and bluebells is not close.


It;s been awhile since Iv grown out the blue balls, (I have a few going now that Im not happy with at all.)
I dont rely on trich color myself, as you stated, they come down when "they" say they are ready. But I dont remember them taking much longer than 70 days, all grows/growers differ though.
Yours look great, but look like they need a little more time, usually patience is rewarded.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 4, 2017)

blue balls day 69 I think these are getting another week


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 4, 2017)

@BobBitchen you at Mammoth ? Send pics


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2017)

The extra week will probably pay off in stink. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen you at Mammoth ? Send pics


Hey Alta,
No, didn't make it up, my back wasn't ready. Less than 100 days until opening day, I need some time to rehab.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 5, 2017)

Javadog said:


> The extra week will probably pay off in stink. :0)


Day 70 ? who knows I am in no hurry.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2017)

You practically got the ends of the seasons to meet Bob. Cool. :0)


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Alta,
> No, didn't make it up, my back wasn't ready. Less than 100 days until opening day, I need some time to rehab.


Quite right! First rehab, then more strength and flexibility training!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen you at Mammoth ? Send pics


as for pic's, Mammoth snowman's site has a few.. http://mammothsnowman.com/


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2017)

That looks sweet and gnarly!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2017)

https://snowbrains.com/video-high-speed-rock-pumice-skiing-scottys-mammoth-mountain-ca-sunday/


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2017)

Skiing the pumice! 10,000 points!

You should get a bucket of the pumice for growing


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Skiing the pumice! 10,000 points!
> 
> You should get a bucket of the pumice for growing


Would watering pop the medium out of the bucket? LOL Maybe under a mesh cover?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Would watering pop the medium out of the bucket? LOL Maybe under a mesh cover?


No more than with hydroton.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 8, 2017)

blue balls day 73 still packing it on must be the little 315cmh just not enough compared to the old 1000w hps


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

Sativa garden just starting to flower:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2017)

7 day root pr0n.....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3992347
> 7 day root pr0n.....


I never did get results like yours. Still not sure what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

Clone master! You should start a cloning service.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2017)

I know. I get roots, but they are not that fat, that white, and that popping out all over the place! LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I know. I get roots, but they are not that fat, that white, and that popping out all over the place! LOL


I know, right? Fucking pisses me off!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 11, 2017)

blue balls coming down day 76 I am going to reveg her quite sticky smells like grape jelly still. Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I never did get results like yours. Still not sure what I was doing wrong.





Mohican said:


> Clone master! You should start a cloning service.





Javadog said:


> I know. I get roots, but they are not that fat, that white, and that popping out all over the place! LOL


I've said it before, it's not anything I do,Im just lucky on my environment. The last few batches were done with no external light source, only a south facing, frosted bathroom window. 
Clone king cloner ( just works ), 3gal rez, 5mil both KLN & pro-tekt, & patience.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 11, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> blue balls coming down day 76 I am going to reveg her quite sticky smells like grape jelly still. Thanks @BobBitchenView attachment 3993287View attachment 3993288View attachment 3993289View attachment 3993290View attachment 3993291


Looks good Alta, nothing wrong with sticky n' stinky.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I've said it before, it's not anything I do,Im just lucky on my environment. The last few batches were done with no external light source, only a south facing, frosted bathroom window.
> Clone king cloner ( just works ), 3gal rez, 5mil both KLN & pro-tekt, & patience.


7 days? Don't need MUCH patience!

I'm gonna keep trying. Do you dip the stems in anything beforehand? Water temps n your cloner?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 7 days? Don't need MUCH patience!
> 
> I'm gonna keep trying. Do you dip the stems in anything beforehand? Water temps n your cloner?


I have used rooting powder in the past, I found it doesn't make a difference with or without, so I no longer use it. I am a believer that KLN speeds things up though. Clonex didn't work well, & Olivia's was terrible. 
Non PH'ed tap on it's own or the KLN/pro-tekt combo works for me.
I really don't pay attention to water temp anymore, I haven't checked in a couple of years,but I think it hovered at about 76*f back when I monitored.
The only climate control I have is window open or window closed . I live a couple of blocks from the ocean and usually have a mild climate.
More likely, I'm just a lucky idiot ......


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2017)

Low light seems to be a factor.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks good Alta, nothing wrong with sticky n' stinky.


only with bud @BobBitchen


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2017)

Those poles really filled in nicely Alta. Nice work!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 15, 2017)

So my GF went to Jamaica and I jokingly said "try and get some seeds". I guess her and her friends were getting weed from the guy who sells mangos. She said that the weed was really very good and asked the mango guy for seeds. Mango man said "I will get you the best seeds, you come back tomorrow". 
This is what she handed me. @BobBitchen would you like some? I am curious about these?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> So my GF went to Jamaica and I jokingly said "try and get some seeds". I guess her and her friends were getting weed from the guy who sells mangos. She said that the weed was really very good and asked the mango guy for seeds. Mango man said "I will get you the best seeds, you come back tomorrow".
> This is what she handed me. @BobBitchen would you like some? I am curious about these?View attachment 3995280


yea, love to try some, PM sent


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 15, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> So my GF went to Jamaica and I jokingly said "try and get some seeds". I guess her and her friends were getting weed from the guy who sells mangos. She said that the weed was really very good and asked the mango guy for seeds. Mango man said "I will get you the best seeds, you come back tomorrow".
> This is what she handed me. @BobBitchen would you like some? I am curious about these?View attachment 3995280


Wow what a treat NICE!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2017)

Im thankful & sad this morning.
I picked up my daughter last night at the airport. She was in Europe for a month, Barcelona was one of her stops, I turn on the news this morning to see a terrorist attack there, though she's safe, my heart still sank. 
WTF is going on, how can someone " hate " like this ?
An extra big hug tonight. 
rant over


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2017)

Damn, glad to hear she's safe. We can't relate to that level of hate so we can't understand it


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes indeed, very good to hear that she is safe and sound. 

Yeah, do not get me started. I do not understand the mindset at all.

I want to poke fun at it...that would be the American way, but I do not
want to make it worse either.

Ever see that "Yo Dawg" poster? 
http://weknowmemes.com/2012/01/yo-dawg-i-heard-you-hate-people-drawing-your-prophet/

Thats me. ;0)

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)

a Honeybee showing a little color in this hot summer grow. 6 - 7 wks


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Yes indeed, very good to hear that she is safe and sound.
> 
> Yeah, do not get me started. I do not understand the mindset at all.
> 
> ...





GroErr said:


> Damn, glad to hear she's safe. We can't relate to that level of hate so we can't understand it


tnx, she's safe. It affected me waay more than it did her.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 20, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx, she's safe. It affected me waay more than it did her.


That's how it is w our kids. Watching mine like a hawk. Miss u buddy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> That's how it is w our kids. Watching mine like a hawk. Miss u buddy!


Good to see you pop in now and then, hope all is well


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2017)

Thick marine layer messing with my eclipse view  here...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Thick marine layer messing with my eclipse view  here...


Bummer!

I got a cloudless sky, I even saw Mercury.


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey Bob...little update for you. Slymer x Honeybee frosting up...even on the stems...getting a lime smell too


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2017)

fumble said:


> Hey Bob...little update for you. Slymer x Honeybee frosting up...even on the stems...getting a lime smell too
> View attachment 3999694 View attachment 3999695 View attachment 3999696 View attachment 3999697


Thanks for the update Fumble. Im way excited to see how they do outdoors.
The stem frost killer...


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2017)

Damn,I just put my meltdownson in flowering, I better go get cuts...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn,I just put my meltdownson in flowering, I better go get cuts...


yea, looks like @fumble may have something there. I hope you get some frost monsters too.


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2017)

F


BobBitchen said:


> yea, looks like @fumble may have something there. I hope you get some frost monsters too.


FRost monsters ! I love it. They are each about 8 x 8 . I love them. I love them a lot


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2017)

fumble said:


> F
> 
> FRost monsters ! I love it. They are each about 8 x 8 . I love them. I love them a lot


Please keep me updated if you would, I like what I see so far...very cool...


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2017)

For sure Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2017)

@BobBitchen your blueballs 2 weeks in a jar, very nice. Pics do not do it justice. I can't wait to do the fookies thank you


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey bro, good job. Im glad you're enjoying it. 
Good luck on the Fookies, I just put a few fookie beans to soak, I thought I gave them all away, found a dozen white-ish beans in my bean box.
Any plans to come west again this coming ski season ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2017)

I hope so, I just have to feel out the new job. I have taken a month off in winter to go ski for the last 4 seasons. I am thinking tahoe again. Can Mammoth entertain me for a whole month. I have to find out if I can get a small place to rent. You gave me honeybee seeds as well, which would you grow the fookies or the honeybee? I am always jealous of that slymer you post, it seems like that is the fire.
Let me know about Mammoth/Bear area. You doing ok since your daughter is back? I can not understand these events. Although I remember 9/11 and not hearing from my sister that day until late afternoon. She was off that day and did not go to work in Manhattan. I am convinced people need to smoke more weed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2017)

Mammoth is only a couple of hours away from Tahoe. 
Almost always a top 10 rated resort.
Weekdays have low crowds, weekends are a different story.
Night life sucks I hear, I sleep...lol
If ya get bored inbounds, Lots of OB to be had with your new gear.
Summit/Bear are small local hills, close, 1-2hrs from LA,
Summit has great snow making capabilities, tnx to the lake & their grooming is some of the best, Bear is said to have some of the best park terrain in the country. 
As far as Fookies or Honeybee ? A toss up in my opinion, 
drop em both and you tell me


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2017)

Easing into LED's, quantum boards are up this morning. 
 320w in a 4x4

 
260w in 3x3


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Looking good sir
> How far u have them from the tops?
> Did u mount the driver on the heatsinks?


they are about 16 -18" above canopy.
Drivers are mounted on top os heatsinks.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Easing into LED's, quantum boards are up this morning.
> View attachment 4001975 320w in a 4x4
> 
> View attachment 4001976
> 260w in 3x3


I think you'll be happy with them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you'll be happy with them.


As long as bud quality stays relatively the same, and I save a few ducats on eĺec, I'll be fine.
tnx for the help


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> As long as bud quality stays relatively the same, and I save a few ducats on eĺec, I'll be fine.
> tnx for the help


I'm not sure what you were running before but when I switched from HID to LED my quality was very noticeably better. I call it the hidden bonus because it's harder to quantify than electricity or yield.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking good bob


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice to see your QB's up and running Bob, some dank bud coming up


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey Bob...I have 1 if each parent I believe. First one after Slymer with the lime smell and all. The other has fatter hairs and a different crystally look.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 31, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Easing into LED's, quantum boards are up this morning.
> View attachment 4001975 320w in a 4x4
> 
> View attachment 4001976
> 260w in 3x3


Way to go Bob!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2017)

How's it going @SomeGuy ! I miss you!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> How's it going @SomeGuy ! I miss you!


Pretty good. Had some ups n downs but that life. Hope you doing good. Maybe Hove a get together over winter.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 5, 2017)

@BobBitchen these were some bluebells left in the tent before I reveg her. She kept on giving. I will send out the beans this week been crazy busy with the new job.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4008950 View attachment 4008951 View attachment 4008952


You crank out more hits then Madonna.

Better taste in music, too.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 11, 2017)

Crazy frost! 

Happy babies


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2017)

Sparkly


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4008950 View attachment 4008951 View attachment 4008952


what ya got going there @BobBitchen is that fookies in those cups?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> what ya got going there @BobBitchen is that fookies in those cups?


Most are slymer x honeybee, a few fookies, a couple fireballs x lemon cookies from @Joedank, & a few blue ripper from @GroErr


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You crank out more hits then Madonna.
> 
> Better taste in music, too.


Tnx tyy, how's your battle going ?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx tyy, how's your battle going ?


Next hearing end of the month. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2017)

Good luck @ttystikk !


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Good luck @ttystikk !


Thanks. With any encounter with the legal system, luck is always helpful!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2017)

Where's Perry Mason when you need him! He was definitely a Jedi.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Where's Perry Mason when you need him! He was definitely a Jedi.


Him or Ironsides. Matlock was a punk.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Good luck @ttystikk !


Seconded


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Seconded


Thanks, brother. When dealing with American 'Justice', I need all the luck I can get!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2017)

lol, you know you're a crazy skier when it's 90 degrees out and you're pulling up pics of snow covered mountains!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> lol, you know you're a crazy skier when it's 90 degrees out and you're pulling up pics of snow covered mountains!


 
nothing "crazy" bout' skiing when its hot out !


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 21, 2017)

It's snowed at squaw


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2017)

lotta snow out west... 
Mammoth...snowing now....



Mt Bachelor..yesterday


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2017)

seedlings ready for up pot


roots on clones reeally exploding..

did some defoliation, heard they bounce back better than ever 
who needs photosynthesis !


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2017)

Fireballs


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2017)

Lovely work Bob


----------



## lukio (Oct 20, 2017)

very nice indeed


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Lovely work Bob


Thanks JD
I popped a few fb beans from the original tester pack from a few years ago, everyone from that pack has been a keeper ! Though I somehow missed cloning this pheno, maybe a reveg, as I found a nice male in the pack also.




lukio said:


> very nice indeed


Tnks for dropping in lukio, I've been lurking your thread for awhile


----------



## lukio (Oct 21, 2017)

haha the lurking's mutual, buddy!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2017)

Lurk lurk



Luke Luck likes lurks

Luke's duck likes lurks

Luke Luck likes lurks Luke's duck likes

Yeah, Dr Seuss was definitely a stoner...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2017)

Fookie


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2017)

Fook yeah!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Fook yeah!


Fook off mate, that's my pun!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2017)

My Fooking apologies bro!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2017)

Who the fook knew? :0)


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookie
> 
> View attachment 4030566


Hey @BobBitchen how is the yield with Fookies?
How does she feed?
Might run it this time.

Snowing in Squaw the other day

Hope all is well....oh and the blues balls after a cure is really nice. I am reveling her.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2017)

What the Fook ?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2017)

Get the fook outta here!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks potent as a motherfooker!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 22, 2017)

Fookin' A-nice work bob


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2017)

Started a trend, I did. I'm a sneaky fooker like that...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2017)

Fooking good! Keep on Fookin'


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2017)

My fookin' work here is done! 0


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 23, 2017)

Fooking it


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey @BobBitchen how is the yield with Fookies?
> How does she feed?
> Might run it this time.
> 
> ...


Hey alta , for me, fookies is an average yieder , nothing special on feeding .
I'm glad you're enjoying the bb's.
Mammoth is planning on opening Nov 9, hopefully more natural  snow falls by then, 5hrs is a long drive for a WROD , but I'm Jonesing enough to do it.



Evil-Mobo said:


> Fooking it
> 
> View attachment 4031425


 Fook yea !


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fooking it
> 
> View attachment 4031425


Oh, you're not fookin' around anymore- that's lookin' cereal!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2017)

WROD? something something only day?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> WROD? something something only day?


Yeah, so get with the fookin' program!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> WROD? something something only day?


White
Ribbon
Of
Death


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> White
> Ribbon
> Of
> Death
> View attachment 4031870


Complete with ambulance, I see...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Complete with ambulance, I see...


 
for hauling away the dead.....


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4031879
> for hauling away the dead.....


LOL ski or DIE!

That's pretty fookin' hardcore, man.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2017)

Slymer

qb


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow! I need to pop some Chernobyl!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wow! I need to pop some Chernobyl!


Or get a clone from a friend


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2017)

I added a couple of auto cob's to one of the tents tonight..

not much else going on here. Ski season coming up soon, need to get the plants ready for ignore mode .


 bob


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I added a couple of auto cob's to one of the tents tonight..View attachment 4040212
> 
> not much else going on here. Ski season coming up soon, need to get the plants ready for ignore mode .
> 
> ...


Looking good in there Bob. Better dig out the blumats  Hoping we have a better season than last year, supposed to get a first dusting tonight/tomorrow


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looking good in there Bob. Better dig out the blumats  Hoping we have a better season than last year, supposed to get a first dusting tonight/tomorrow


Mammoth opens tomorrow, they only got a dusting the last couple of weeks, they are making snow though. Im gonna skip this opening & the weekend, & go up for a few days next week.
I'll have to dig deep for the blumats, I dont have a clue as to where I stashed them ..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4037588 View attachment 4037589 View attachment 4037590
> Slymer
> 
> qb


@BobBitchen want to send a few cuttings of slymer to the east?
Killington opened yesterday...I will wait until after turkey day.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2017)

It's some nice plants in them Meltdowns


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> It's some nice plants in them Meltdowns


Tnx G,very nice, any of em' get color ?
I just put a few into flower a couple weeks ago


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx G,very nice, any of em' get color ?
> I just put a few into flower a couple weeks ago


Yes,but I'll get better pics..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2017)

200+mg. caps, ..........I'll be cutting in half, maybe 1/3's 
my edible tolerance is waaaaay low since heart attack


----------



## cindysid (Nov 11, 2017)

genuity said:


> It's some nice plants in them Meltdowns
> View attachment 4041088


Whoa! That is gorgeous! I have 2 plants I'm sexing right now. They are beautiful. I hope at least one is a girl!


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Whoa! That is gorgeous! I have 2 plants I'm sexing right now. They are beautiful. I hope at least one is a girl!


It's some gemstones for sure in them Meltdowns..
One female has a strong lime/menthol smell going on(always get super chatty Kathy type nugs)energetic to the max.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4041490
> 200+mg. caps, ..........I'll be cutting in half, maybe 1/3's
> my edible tolerance is waaaaay low since heart attack


Lol, half at least bob, I'm still taking 80'sh every night for maintenance and they still get me buzzed, if I smoke anything with them I'm tripping pretty good. Last batch was 90's and definitely felt those, the head nods at 3-4 hours were uncontrollable


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2017)

Honeystomper day47
  
Slymer day47


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 15, 2017)

nice work bob !!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4041490
> 200+mg. caps, ..........I'll be cutting in half, maybe 1/3's
> my edible tolerance is waaaaay low since heart attack


Uhhhhh... Heart attack?? Not what I expected to hear about someone who skis 500 vertical miles a year?


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2017)

Looking very grape stomperish... 

These meltdowns are looking done at 45 days


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

genuity said:


> Looking very grape stomperish...
> 
> These meltdowns are looking done at 45 days
> View attachment 4043880


Wow, 45 days... awesome


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2017)

genuity said:


> Looking very grape stomperish...
> 
> These meltdowns are looking done at 45 days
> View attachment 4043880


Honeystomper are some rock hard nug's, they just started packing on some weight at 6 weeks,.
peach/melon/cream , sweetness on the pheno above.

45 day finishers work for me


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2017)

This thread is cooking!


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2017)

Omg,omg,omg....Meltdown(lime kool aid pheno) to the max....wow


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2017)

genuity said:


> Omg,omg,omg....Meltdown(lime kool aid pheno) to the max....wow


 
yea !....you called it ...lol..


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4052051
> yea !....you called it ...lol..


Honestly, I was hearing all the talk off slymer..but I wss like ok..sure

But this shit is real..

My wife says everything smells like weed,but this is the first time she put a flavor to the smell...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2017)

genuity said:


> Honestly, I was hearing all the talk off slymer..but I wss like ok..sure
> 
> But this shit is real..
> 
> My wife says everything smells like weed,but this is the first time she put a flavor to the smell...


I'm hoping to find the lime flavor in the MD, but with a bit more yield than I get off the Slymer.
I'm stoked you found something right away


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm hoping to find the lime flavor in the MD, but with a bit more yield than I get off the Slymer.
> I'm stoked you found something right away


Run a high number of them,the 3 females I found was all on the lower side,all the best things come in small packages..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2017)

checking in on a ski/holiday break...
 
4x4 shot, all @ bout' day 21
 
@GroErr , one of the Blue Rippers survivors from the crush pack

 
Fookie

  
Honey Stomper #1 clone run


Happy Holidays to all...

Bob.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2017)

and a 1gal meltdown @ about 60


----------



## GroErr (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey Bob, looking good in there, glad to see one running. Damn those were F2's, almost 2 years old, plus crushed by the mailman, you got a survivor there


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey Bob, looking good in there, glad to see one running. Damn those were F2's, almost 2 years old, plus crushed by the mailman, you got a survivor there


I had all 4 survivors pop, 2 are still in veg, & had 1 male . 
I like what I'm seeing so far.
I get earth, meat, cat piss.......on stem rub....but I suck at describing smell/flavors


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2017)

took down theses this morning, Chernobyl (slymer ),Fookies, & Meltdown, all just about 60 days


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> took down theses this morning, Chernobyl (slymer ),Fookies, & Meltdown, all just about 60 days
> View attachment 4062349 View attachment 4062350 View attachment 4062351 View attachment 4062352 View attachment 4062353 View attachment 4062354 View attachment 4062355 View attachment 4062356


^^^ Wow ^^^

Beautiful buds


----------



## fumble (Dec 23, 2017)

Gorgeous Bob. Hope you have a Merry Christmas


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2017)

fumble said:


> Gorgeous Bob. Hope you have a Merry Christmas


Thank you Fumble , happy holidays to you as well.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob, I wanted you to know that I am sorry that I have not shown off a Blue Ballz yet...
.....I have just been on an odd run of males from that cross.

The latest showed this morning, a few days after flip:
 
The LEC left it looking a bit washed out...it is in perfect health...

 
I will get one. I did lose a CK female....she is sensitive, but I have another getting ready to flip.

Soon. :0). Thanks again for sharing such wonderful genetics.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2017)

Anytime Java, tnx for running them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2017)

Meltdown #11 @ day 35


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2018)

more root pr0n...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2018)

Mmmmmmmm....So Good! :0)


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> more root pr0n...View attachment 4067983 View attachment 4067984 View attachment 4067985


Amazing as ever


----------



## cindysid (Jan 16, 2018)

Finally got around to flowering out some Blue Balls. What a great plant! She's at day 34 and the buds are huge! Can't wait to smoke her!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2018)

NICE!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2018)

I got home yesterday early from ski time, to find a tent attacked by PM, around 50 days in,
tossed em all out, cleaned up & movin' on. 
I had started a pack of Fireballs I'v had for a few years, 8 popped, they cloned very well .
11 days in cloner, nice beards on all.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2018)

That's a bitch Bob, sorry to hear about the PM and toss  Looks like the cloner area was good though, nice bud pron!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

yup sorry to hear about the PM. has happened to me, sucks...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey man, been lurking on here for a few years. I've come across a lot of your pics, in that time. I have to say you are THE riu pr0nstar, for sure. I am always impressed. 

Also, bummed to hear about your hktk's getting lost. Hope they eventually show up. Was really hoping to see how mine stacked up against yours.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2018)

GroErr said:


> That's a bitch Bob, sorry to hear about the PM and toss  Looks like the cloner area was good though, nice bud pron!


bummed I lost all the BR's bro, they were looking fantastic too.



Sour Wreck said:


> yup sorry to hear about the PM. has happened to me, sucks...


I'v only had PM once before, one plant from a disp. I live in a good weather environment , & have a butt load of fans going , & I don't crowd my tent. But....shit happens....



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey man, been lurking on here for a few years. I've come across a lot of your pics, in that time. I have to say you are THE riu pr0nstar, for sure. I am always impressed.
> 
> Also, bummed to hear about your hktk's getting lost. Hope they eventually show up. Was really hoping to see how mine stacked up against yours.


Thanks JGG, the mailman either put them in the wrong box (no one returned to me though ), or left them on top of the larger mailbox & they walked off . I was looking forward to running his gear, looks top shelf.

All's well, my veg was getting backed up anyway, I'll look at it as more flower space opening up,
and just keep rollin'


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2018)

Damn, too bad on those BR's. Let me know if you need a refill, those BR rks x FB F1's will be dry in 3-4 weeks as well


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Damn, too bad on those BR's. Let me know if you need a refill, those BR rks x FB F1's will be dry in 3-4 weeks as well


Tnx G, Fairy drops are always appreciated. I think you sent me a replacement pack after I received the crush pack didn't you ? I'll have to go through the bean-box & check.
The Fireballs I have going now are gonna be a seed run. Still my favorite smoke.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx G, Fairy drops are always appreciated. I think you sent me a replacement pack after I received the crush pack didn't you ? I'll have to go through the bean-box & check.
> The Fireballs I have going now are gonna be a seed run. Still my favorite smoke.


Yeah there was a second drop after the crushed batch that made it intact, those are BX1's and some nice phenos pulled in the testers, should be around there somewhere


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2018)

...and where Gro selects for strong PM resistance!

Well, shit that is too bad. Coming back after a long break can be really neat
as all that growth kinda takes care of itself. 

I can report that I have a Chaka, finally, going. Hoo hoo! I will post a photo 
when I have a good one.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2018)

I think I broke my ass yesterday....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I think I broke my ass yesterday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085900


Damn bob


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I think I broke my ass yesterday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085900



bet that hurts like shit.

what did you try? a flip?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bet that hurts like shit.
> 
> what did you try? a flip?


lol, no, I kicked a ski off at the top of a steep icy chute (gravy chute ) with no room for recovery.
It didn't hurt at the time, the hike back up for my ski was the worst, but a few hours later, the swelling was amazing, felt like I had half a basketball in my ass cheek, needed help getting my boot off.
Safety third as mom always said ......


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2018)

Got damn Bob! Ouch!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> lol, no, I kicked a ski off at the top of a steep icy chute (gravy chute ) with no room for recovery.
> It didn't hurt at the time, the hike back up for my ski was the worst, but a few hours later, the swelling was amazing, felt like I had half a basketball in my ass cheek, needed help getting my boot off.
> Safety third as mom always said ......



damn man, take it easy....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2018)

fumble said:


> Got damn Bob! Ouch!


.


Sour Wreck said:


> damn man, take it easy....


Chillaxing on an ice pack, & putting some canna caps to work...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2018)

In the words of Nancy Kerrigan: WHY?!? 

Youch!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx G, Fairy drops are always appreciated. I think you sent me a replacement pack after I received the crush pack didn't you ? I'll have to go through the bean-box & check.
> The Fireballs I have going now are gonna be a seed run. Still my favorite smoke.


I have bag of FireballxGDP back crossed that I popped 15/15. Should be interesting to see how uniform they turn out. Wish I had more than a 4x2 to run them in though. I love Fireball!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2018)

angryblackman said:


> I have bag of FireballxGDP back crossed that I popped 15/15. Should be interesting to see how uniform they turn out. Wish I had more than a 4x2 to run them in though. I love Fireball!


Great smoke ABM, I think I still have some fb x gdp that Doc gave me a few years back.
I need to run again, good luck with yours.
I'm hoping to find a good male this run to cross with my fb keeper, I popped the remainder of the fb pack from the original testers I received a few years ago. Tthey have been cloned, & are almost ready to sex.
Fingers crossed.
Do you not do outdoor anymore ?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Great smoke ABM, I think I still have some fb x gdp that Doc gave me a few years back.
> I need to run again, good luck with yours.
> I'm hoping to find a good male this run to cross with my fb keeper, I popped the remainder of the fb pack from the original testers I received a few years ago. Tthey have been cloned, & are almost ready to sex.
> Fingers crossed.
> Do you not do outdoor anymore ?


I have my last Fireball in the tent sexing now. Just trying for a female so I can mother it out. No more outdoor for me since I no longer have the space to grow so I will just have to watch from the sidelines in the tent till the summer temps kick in.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I think I broke my ass yesterday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085900


@BobBitchen you trying to be like Jason Tattersall?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen you trying to be like Jason Tattersall?


Hey Alta,
Shirt happens. Iv taken bigger diggers, but iv never bruised like this. How you doing ? Your turn to have a killer snow year I guess.
How did your Fookies turn out ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 9, 2018)

I did not pop them yet, the new space is getting dialed in with your bluebells and kish.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 9, 2018)

FireballXGPD BX


----------



## cindysid (Feb 10, 2018)

Blue Balls!!! Day 59


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2018)

cindysid said:


> View attachment 4087825 Blue Balls!!! Day 59


Looking good cindy, hope you enjoy the smoke, I missed your previous post until just now, same plant ?
Are you taking it now or going longer ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2018)

The bruise is alive and growing, pic from yesterday , I hope it stops soon...
Was such a nice ass


----------



## cindysid (Feb 11, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Looking good cindy, hope you enjoy the smoke, I missed your previous post until just now, same plant ?
> Are you taking it now or going longer ?


I'm taking it now. I know it could have gone longer, but it's about 40% amber trichomes which suits me. I have others that are a couple of weeks behind. I may let them go longer,


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 11, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> The bruise is alive and growing, pic from yesterday , I hope it stops soon...View attachment 4087826
> Was such a nice ass


Ouch!


----------



## cindysid (Feb 11, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> The bruise is alive and growing, pic from yesterday , I hope it stops soon...View attachment 4087826
> Was such a nice ass


LOL...yes it was!....and will be again soon, but I don't see how you're able to sit down at the moment!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 11, 2018)

cindysid said:


> LOL...yes it was!....and will be again soon, but I don't see how you're able to sit down at the moment!


prolly laying on his right side a lot.

that shit looks painful


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2018)

cindysid said:


> LOL...yes it was!....and will be again soon, but I don't see how you're able to sit down at the moment!


Gingerly


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2018)

Standard high quality photography....
 
Anyhoo, that is a Chaka Kahn that *will* be finishing without issue! :0)
 
Thanks again Bro. Mend well.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Standard high quality photography....
> View attachment 4088834
> Anyhoo, that is a Chaka Kahn that *will* be finishing without issue! :0)
> View attachment 4088836
> ...


Looks great JD
and thanks


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 4, 2018)

Blue Balls @BobBitchen flipped them 1st week of January re-vegged her and also took clones


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2018)

Were you there during the avalanche bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Were you there during the avalanche bob?


No I try to stay away on weekends & holidays.
The fracture line is impressive , from far left of Climax, sign line, to under huevos.
I took a pic from too far away yesterday .
The fracture is 8' - 10' rolled a looong way to below 5, still a bunch of pine bows in the snow at the bottom , Sunday was one of the most crowded days they've had. I c me up Tuesday after the drama.Been spectacular all week.
How you been MO ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad you were unscathed 

I have been busy working and we had family in town for my daughter's wedding shower. I am plum tuckered!

How is your bruise healing up?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Glad you were unscathed
> 
> I have been busy working and we had family in town for my daughter's wedding shower. I am plum tuckered!
> 
> How is your bruise healing up?


Hey, congrats to the Mo daughter !!
lol, all color is gone finally, still a little sore & tender. Unfortunately, it had me second guessing my skiing aggression for a day or two, but Im back to "safety third" skiing now ......


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2018)

Glad you're healed and back at it Bob. People are loving both phenos of the Slymer x Honeybee. I labled 1 Slymer x Honeybee and the other Honeybee x Slymer. Both have very similar bud and growth structure but completely dif buds. Slymer pheno smells and tastes just like Slymer but has dense buds. The honey bee has nice dense buds with purple and way dif smell and taste.
You fckn rock man


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey @Mohican ...congrats on the daughter's wedding .


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2018)

fumble said:


> Glad you're healed and back at it Bob. People are loving both phenos of the Slymer x Honeybee. I labled 1 Slymer x Honeybee and the other Honeybee x Slymer. Both have very similar bud and growth structure but completely dif buds. Slymer pheno smells and tastes just like Slymer but has dense buds. The honey bee has nice dense buds with purple and way dif smell and taste.
> You fckn rock man


tnx Fumble, Im glad you found a couple of keepers.
I'v been really happy with this chuck .....


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2018)

Me too


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2018)

new Fireballs search.. 9 day ....r00t pr0n...


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 26, 2018)

Your roots look like my head in the morning.

Very nice.


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 26, 2018)

awesome pics


----------



## fumble (Apr 26, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> new Fireballs search.. 9 day ....r00t pr0n...
> View attachment 4127431


Beautiful roots there Bob.

...I have some Slymer x Honeybees popping up


----------



## lukio (Apr 29, 2018)

yo bob! you make me wanna ski again, bro! 

you also make me wanna up my unacceptably poor root game. that shit of yours right there is impressive!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2018)

Slymer....bout day 45


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2018)

That Slymer is a beauty Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> That Slymer is a beauty Bob.


tnx Oldman,
it's got the nose & great taste too....


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2018)

Great picture! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Great picture! What kind of camera are you using?


An old canon power shot, low end point & shoot


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2018)

Better than a phone!

I need to session some of that slymer with you some time in the near future


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 6, 2018)

Hey @BobBitchen what is blue ballz?
I seemed to misplaced your paper with its cross.This was the last run for blue ballz, which has turned into my girlfriends migraine strain. I am revegging her again. 
I think it’s a great daytime strain that I mix with Cali-O or my white widows. It has some of the best fruity smell. I can’t thank you enough for the seeds.


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2018)

I saw those balz elsewhere....nice!

I have a couple nearing flip. :0)

Enjoy that crazy slymer Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey @BobBitchen what is blue ballz?
> I seemed to misplaced your paper with its cross.This was the last run for blue ballz, which has turned into my girlfriends migraine strain. I am revegging her again.
> I think it’s a great daytime strain that I mix with Cali-O or my white widows. It has some of the best fruity smell. I can’t thank you enough for the seeds. View attachment 4132127


DrD81 gave me some pre 97' blue moonshine pollen on one of his trips down here, I used it on a Fireballs keeper I had..
I'm sure the fairy could swing by with more beans if ya would like.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I saw those balz elsewhere....nice!
> 
> I have a couple nearing flip. :0)
> 
> Enjoy that crazy slymer Bob.


Tnx JD,
I did a full run with all slymer this last run...
While I do a few hunts with some chucks in the background


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> DrD81 gave me some pre 97' blue moonshine pollen on one of his trips down here, I used it on a Fireballs keeper I had..
> I'm sure the fairy could swing by with more beans if ya would like.



what is special about the pre-97 blue moonshine pollen?

i'm curious....

i have some 2003 blue moonshine pollen on ice, so to speak.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what is special about the pre-97 blue moonshine pollen?
> 
> i'm curious....
> 
> i have some 2003 blue moonshine pollen on ice, so to speak.


Not sure, just what doc said it was


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Not sure, just what doc said it was


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2018)

I would think of it as possibly being the BM that brought it to everyone's attention back in the day.

I am growing out the new releases of C-99 and A-13 from The Brothers Grimm....how close to the original releases? Cannot say. :0)


----------



## oldman60 (May 7, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I would think of it as possibly being the BM that brought it to everyone's attention back in the day.
> 
> I am growing out the new releases of C-99 and A-13 from The Brothers Grimm....how close to the original releases? Cannot say. :0)


JD, please keep us informed on the BG grow.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2018)

ran all Slymer this round, almost done......


----------



## oldman60 (May 10, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> ran all Slymer this round, almost done......
> View attachment 4133772 View attachment 4133773 View attachment 4133775


Gorgeous Bob nice solid frost.


----------



## Javadog (May 10, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> JD, please keep us informed on the BG grow.


Oh happy to share results and clones if a true keeper is found.

BGA13 #1 and BGC99 #1 were both so-so, but BGC99 #2 was stronger....good enough
for further examination. 

I also typically take a plant's first run right away, when the trichs allow....I want to
gauge a plant taken right away and typically re-run for a full 10W under the HPS to
get gauge a plant. So, re-runs of the hopefuls will be part of the picture.

So far an Exodus Kush is probably done best.....so many are sooo close, but
the difference is real (I just watch what I reach for when I want to smoke and
only a few have had taste enough cover for a lack of strength (those being
my Tangilope and Jack The Cleaner)). I find myself with Cannalope and
Chocolope Kush that are both too close to chuck right off, but not close
enough to stay around in the end. We will see.

I am hunting about for a good Chem and a good Diesel too. Fun stuff. :0)

Take care all,

JD

P.S. I did get that Herijuana too. Thanks for the pointer.

P.P.S. That Slymer looks Historic Bob!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 11, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Oh happy to share results and clones if a true keeper is found.
> 
> BGA13 #1 and BGC99 #1 were both so-so, but BGC99 #2 was stronger....good enough
> for further examination.
> ...


@Javadog reeferman Herijuana?


----------



## Javadog (May 11, 2018)

Sannies had them for sale. I got a pack.


----------



## glockdoc (May 15, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Oh happy to share results and clones if a true keeper is found.
> 
> BGA13 #1 and BGC99 #1 were both so-so, but BGC99 #2 was stronger....good enough
> for further examination.
> ...


mmm a good chem and diesel pheno hunt. JD brother mon, keep me posted on that . hope all is well everyone.


----------



## Javadog (May 17, 2018)

GD! Good to hear from you. I will post results, somewhere. Take care!


----------



## angryblackman (May 18, 2018)

Bob did you do a Fireball x Slymer cross? I'd love to see that!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 18, 2018)

angryblackman said:


> Bob did you do a Fireball x Slymer cross? I'd love to see that!


I just up potted the first seedlings out of cups this morning. They're In the veg tent now waiting on room on the flower side.


Edit: ^^^ wrong, they (6) went into a flower tent yesterday, today's up pot was some old breeders boutique gear.


----------



## angryblackman (May 18, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I just up potted the first seedlings out of cups this morning. They're In the veg tent now waiting on room on the flower side.
> 
> 
> Edit: ^^^ wrong, they (6) went into a flower tent yesterday, today's up pot was some old breeders boutique gear.


haha NICE!! I will be looking forward to the progress!


----------



## vertnugs (May 19, 2018)

Slymer looks great.


----------



## fumble (May 23, 2018)

angryblackman said:


> haha NICE!! I will be looking forward to the progress!


Me too


----------



## lukio (May 25, 2018)

sup bob! that slymer looks naughty!


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2018)

(wasn't it slymeball?)


----------



## BobBitchen (May 25, 2018)

Javadog said:


> (wasn't it slymeball?)


That's one of doc's crosses , I just did a slymer x fireballs chuck & was thinking of the same name.


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2018)

Oh yes, that is right. Good good. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2018)

looks like the Slymer x Dog took....
also some hotdog , fireballs x dog


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2018)

love coming home to see the seed fairy has dropped by..
much thanks to @CannaBruh .......


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2018)

it's been awhile.....
some Fookie's cookin'


----------



## GroErr (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice shiny lot in there Bob


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 27, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> it's been awhile.....View attachment 4187650
> some Fookie's cookin'


What is the fookies smoke like @BobBitchen ? Is it daytime or night time couch lock?
I have been waiting to pop those beans.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> What is the fookies smoke like @BobBitchen ? Is it daytime or night time couch lock?
> I have been waiting to pop those beans.



Stoney , but no lock up for me. I enjoy the taste 
Pop em ! 



GroErr said:


> Nice shiny lot in there Bob


Thanks G, trying to keep up


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 27, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> it's been awhile.....View attachment 4187650
> some Fookie's cookin'


yes it has been a while


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mate just chiming in now had a quick squid through and from what I saw, looks good you got some real fire there..


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2018)

Tim Fox said:


> yes it has been a while





Bongsmoke420 said:


> Mate just chiming in now had a quick squid through and from what I saw, looks good you got some real fire there..


tnx guys


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2018)

the chuck above ( slymer x dog ) didn't take well, pale, small beans.
Only 1 of about 20 popped. No dry time, straight from bud. 
I'll see how this one turns out before popping anymore.
 
slymdog......


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2018)

I do love the root pr0n......

  not bad for 6 days

 
honeybee f3's on deck


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 28, 2018)

Any additives in the cloner? Root coverage is sexy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Any additives in the cloner? Root coverage is sexy.


This run is straight tap water, I usually add 5ml both pro-tekt & kln in my 3gal. rez, but I'm out of both right now.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2018)

It doesn't look like the additives are too important Bob.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2018)

Definitely without the pro tek & kln the roots look much better to transfer to cups..

Meltdown 
 
Looking like I'm getting a few(6 so far) females..
These females are going right to production off of terps alone.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely without the pro tek & kln the roots look much better to transfer to cups..


I'v never noticed a difference with or without adding the two, just my OCD that has me
"needing to do more "


genuity said:


> Meltdown
> View attachment 4189196
> Looking like I'm getting a few(6 so far) females..
> These females are going right to production off of terps alone.


lookin good G, lovin' the lime


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v never noticed a difference with or without adding the two, just my OCD that has me
> "needing to do more "
> 
> lookin good G, lovin' the lime


@BobBitchen and my ocd made me go out and buy that stuff even though it worked fine without it ???


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2018)

There must be something in the water!!!

Those roots are epik!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'll bet he has a high calcium cont. mine clone the same way.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2018)

Day 14 into cups..


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 4, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I do love the root pr0n......
> 
> View attachment 4188605 View attachment 4188606 not bad for 6 days
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike!!! Outdoor but I'd like to think that we have similar taste.  
Honeybee (from the testers)


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely without the pro tek & kln the roots look much better to transfer to cups..
> 
> Meltdown
> View attachment 4189196
> ...


Love it G!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I do love the root pr0n......
> 
> View attachment 4188605 View attachment 4188606 not bad for 6 days
> 
> ...


I gave up and went back to cloning in soil...


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 8, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I gave up and went back to cloning in soil...


i just buy clones from the store now


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2018)

Fookies tent.....
    
close to week 7


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 9, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies tent.....
> View attachment 4195981 View attachment 4195982 View attachment 4195983 View attachment 4195984
> close to week 7


Lookin kill bob


----------



## dangledo (Sep 10, 2018)

Again, fook me, those look killer.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2018)

Early frost this year! killing it Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2018)

Slymer.... 
end of wk6


----------



## Javadog (Sep 11, 2018)

Fookies looks to have Slymer level frost bro. Kudos!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2018)

Fireball females , the hunt continues Meltdown & Southern Slymball seedlings



 
Honeybee F3's on deck


----------



## fumble (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey Bob...had a few of the Slymer x Honeybee beans left. I've got 4 beauties. It was our top requested strain last year. Love love love her! Thank you very much


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2018)

Now that is On point ...

Let the fog roll in
 
Meltdowns 

If I can find one like @fumble I'll be set..(& grow it to that level, I'll be super happy)


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 25, 2018)

I miss you guys!! hahaha


----------



## fumble (Sep 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> Now that is On point ...
> 
> Let the fog roll in
> View attachment 4205307
> ...


Thank you...quite the compliment coming from you. Much appreciated


----------



## fumble (Sep 25, 2018)

angryblackman said:


> I miss you guys!! hahaha


How ya doing? Hope all is good with you


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2018)

fumble said:


> View attachment 4205284 View attachment 4205286 Hey Bob...had a few of the Slymer x Honeybee beans left. I've got 4 beauties. It was our top requested strain last year. Love love love her! Thank you very much


Absolutely gorgeous Fumble ! How cool to hear people liked it that much. 


genuity said:


> Now that is On point ...
> 
> Let the fog roll in
> View attachment 4205307
> ...


Fumble knocked that one outa the park for sure .hope you find some flavor too G.



angryblackman said:


> I miss you guys!! hahaha


What's up ABM ? How's the Honeybee' s doin' ? I gotta get you some southern slymballs,
(Slymer x fireballs) beans if you'd like .


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2018)

Meltdown & Southern Slymball



 
Fireballs search, still one of my favorite smokes


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Fumble ! How cool to hear people liked it that much.
> 
> 
> Fumble knocked that one outa the park for sure .hope you find some flavor too G.
> ...


Thanks Bob! Yeah we got 2 versions last year...one Slymer leaning ond 1 Honeybee. Both were a hit. Can't thank you enough


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 26, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Fumble ! How cool to hear people liked it that much.
> 
> 
> Fumble knocked that one outa the park for sure .hope you find some flavor too G.
> ...


i only had one going and I just chopped her down. I will post a couple of nug pics when I have a moment to snap some. I hit you up in the DM's as well.



fumble said:


> How ya doing? Hope all is good with you


Just doing my thing as usual! Glad to see you are still killing it out there!  Hope everything is well with you and the family!


----------



## fumble (Sep 27, 2018)

angryblackman said:


> i only had one going and I just chopped her down. I will post a couple of nug pics when I have a moment to snap some. I hit you up in the DM's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing my thing as usual! Glad to see you are still killing it out there!  Hope everything is well with you and the family!


Good to hear. We're doing pretty good here. Love it up here in my mountains


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 28, 2018)

@genuity @BobBitchen Here is a shot of a few of the untrimmed Honeybee nugs. I could have let them go 2-33 weeks more but have an inspection coming up and wanted to clear things out.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 29, 2018)

@BobBitchen here is a top cola of your blue ballz with a one year cure. Super smooth and still tasty.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen here is a top cola of your blue ballz with a one year cure. Super smooth and still tasty. View attachment 4224175 View attachment 4224179


Woooooo...a years cure, must be smooth . I been smoking stuff that's still hanging to dry the last couple of days....lol..
Hope to meet up with you in mammoth this season, they have set opening day in 10 days, no snow on the ground & nothing in the forcast.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Woooooo...a years cure, must be smooth . I been smoking stuff that's still hanging to dry the last couple of days....lol..
> Hope to meet up with you in mammoth this season, they have set opening day in 10 days, no snow on the ground & nothing in the forcast.....


Yeah my GF says I’m a hoarder, I also found some super greasy afgooey in the cabinet. Smells like sandlewood. Also smooth but it’s like heroin. 
As far as skiing mammoth would I fly into San Francisco ? Killington is open I am planning on sneaking a day in this week.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Yeah my GF says I’m a hoarder, I also found some super greasy afgooey in the cabinet. Smells like sandlewood. Also smooth but it’s like heroin.
> As far as skiing mammoth would I fly into San Francisco ? Killington is open I am planning on sneaking a day in this week.


Mammoth airport or maybe Reno would be better drive. Enjoy Killington, Im jealous......


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth airport or maybe Reno would be better drive. Enjoy Killington, Im jealous......


Just saw a post that Mammoth started blowing snow......it's a start


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2018)

How long did you let your meltdowns flower for?

Most of the ones I got are looking done at 7 weeks or so..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> How long did you let your meltdowns flower for?
> 
> Most of the ones I got are looking done at 7 weeks or so..


I have had some fast finishers too. I pulled the last run at just under 8 wks.
I've gone 10 with them, no difference Imo


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2018)

This is #6
 
Will get better pics,but she is a nice one..
Also found an all white,creamy berry,hard nug one also...

Thinks always


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is #6
> View attachment 4225876
> Will get better pics,but she is a nice one..
> Also found an all white,creamy berry,hard nug one also...
> ...


killer as always G,
anytime & thank you for all your kindness

you just reminded me, I forgot to take clones from this new run just started, looking for a #6 myself.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is #6
> View attachment 4225876
> Will get better pics,but she is a nice one..
> Also found an all white,creamy berry,hard nug one also...
> ...


Damn dude-my pants jus got tight


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2018)

G does that! LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2018)

a couple of Meltdowns @ 4wks


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2018)

some fat roots...  
cause I love the root pr0n..


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2018)

a Metdown search..


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 29, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> a Metdown search..View attachment 4240632 View attachment 4240633 View attachment 4240634 View attachment 4240635 View attachment 4240636


looking good over there


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2018)

tnx Tim
trying to keep up


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2018)

We love the Root Pr0n too. :0)

And those Meltdowns are crazy frosty. 

You are working some amazing genetics Bob.

Enjoy the season!

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you JD, I got lucky, meeting people here willing to share.
Happy holidays my friend


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 1, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3561687 blue balz #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue ballz #4 is like mine, but the smell on mine is like smuckers grape jelly. She overpowers everything, She is frosty and greasy and apparently it gets rid of my GF's Migraines. I think I might pop some more seeds since this was a one seed and I have kept her for several years. How's Mammoth?

Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 1, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3552035
> Mammoth. sierria ceeement, yesterday
> 
> 
> From instagram


dude the white room what an awesome shot @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> That blue ballz #4 is like mine, but the smell on mine is like smuckers grape jelly. She overpowers everything, She is frosty and greasy and apparently it gets rid of my GF's Migraines. I think I might pop some more seeds since this was a one seed and I have kept her for several years. How's Mammoth?
> 
> Thanks @BobBitchen


hey Alta, Last week the top needed more snow, skiable, but not the best, the Groomers down below were perfect, had my SL skis on for 3 days.
Mammoth had a slow start, but is picking up steam. The 6th snowiest November, bout 4 - 5' the last couple of days.
On my way up now.

enjoy yer blue balls ....

peace bob


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2018)

Man I don't think I've been subbed over here. Garden looks awesome Bob!


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2018)

Have fun skiing Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Man I don't think I've been subbed over here. Garden looks awesome Bob!


Welcome TC, good to see you back


fumble said:


> Have fun skiing Bob!


Tnx Fumble , I always do !


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2018)

Meltdown keeper this round
day 43


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2018)

Thats a pretty girl, love the shades of pink!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2018)

Indeed. It has been cooling down. :0)


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 11, 2018)

Got a care package in the mail today.
 
Thank you for your generosity Bob, I hope I can do them justice.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2018)

Oooh Honeybee! Good memory. :0)


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2018)

Well shit i need some of Bob's beans. 
Where might one order them from?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 14, 2018)

anyone mind sharing how long they let the blue ballz run for? I have gone 70 days and 56 days. I’m think 60 ish is this run.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> anyone mind sharing how long they let the blue ballz run for? I have gone 70 days and 56 days. I’m think 60 ish is this run.


hey Alta, I haven't ran BB in awhile, but 60 - 70 days sounds bout' right. All preference I guess.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 14, 2018)

How's Mammoth?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2018)

Mohican said:


> How's Mammoth?


The last 4 days were spectacular ! Had to come home to rest a few days.
How have you been Mo ? Haven't seen you around for awhile.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 14, 2018)

Look what’s going to happen in the PNW


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Look what’s going to happen in the PNW


and it's not even winter yet  .......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2018)

Meltdown #6 day 53


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2018)

Looking good and good looking out, Bob. 

Can't wait to find some of that fiyyyyaaaaa!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2018)

Hustling


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Mo ! :0)


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

Shit, Bob, the seed banks could take a few notes from your playbook. 

i think you may have slightly underestimated the amount you gave lol


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey bob what's the plan with the meltdown keeper? Maybe some s1's or something else??


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Hey bob what's the plan with the meltdown keeper? Maybe some s1's or something else??


No plans , gonna run it few times and see. Ski season, I'm lucky I can keep em' alive ..


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2018)

First Things First!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2018)

Javadog said:


> First Things First!


Dan straight ! !


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you Bob 

 

You've made my day, well worth the wait. Cant wait to get started on these in the new year


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2018)

Ah nothing like a #4 Reference Grow. :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2018)

Meltdown's # 2 & 6 at 60 days


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 22, 2018)

Plenty of snow in the grow room this winter.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2018)

Speaking of Reference Grows. Nice!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 23, 2018)

@BobBitchen Hey, bud. Just made it back in here and seeing some recent posts, I'm assuming all of the blueballs are fems.? I don't recall my buddy relaying that info. Killer. So impressed with the 2 meltdowns I have, I'm popping blueballs now. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 23, 2018)

Meltdown #1 around 52 days. Untopped.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Meltdown #1 around 52 days. Untopped. View attachment 4253842 View attachment 4253843 View attachment 4253844


Intense...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Xmas


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Bob!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry X-mas Bob! Are you on the mountain?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Merry X-mas Bob! Are you on the mountain?


No, I try to stay away on weekends & holidays, I'm allergic to crowds.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh, but that resonates....when it comes to driving, and this is too much...I sometimes wish
that I was freaking Omega Man....lol! Nothing brings the petty animal out of people better
than driving in traffic. LOL Better thoughts Now! (I am telling myself)

Merry Christmas Bro. I am happy that this one is white for you.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Oh, but that resonates....when it comes to driving, and this is too much...I sometimes wish
> that I was freaking Omega Man....lol! Nothing brings the petty animal out of people better
> than driving in traffic. LOL Better thoughts Now! (I am telling myself)
> 
> ...


I'm with ya JD, I thought the older I got the more patience Id have in traffic, but morons on their cell phones while driving is beyond frustrating. I lose it !!!!! 

Happy Holidays as well my friend


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh! You can see the eyes in the rear-view-mirror....down, up, down, up

READING TEXTS! LOLOLOL

Right back atya on the Holidays Bro


----------



## fumble (Dec 27, 2018)

Merry Christmas Bob. Hope you had a great holiday


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2018)

fumble said:


> Merry Christmas Bob. Hope you had a great holiday


Tnx Fumble, likewise


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 28, 2018)

Blue Ballz between week 9 and 10


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm with ya JD, I thought the older I got the more patience Id have in traffic, but morons on their cell phones while driving is beyond frustrating. I lose it !!!!!
> 
> Happy Holidays as well my friend


trying being a commercial driver in class A truck !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> trying being a commercial driver in class A truck !!!


Drove a truck for 35yrs, retired Teamster now. But I had much more patiences in traffic when I was being paid to be there, had a few moments though..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2019)

Home for a few days
wk 7
 Slymer


 
Fireballs


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Home for a few days
> wk 7
> View attachment 4260234 Slymer
> 
> ...


That slymer looks great and
Wow you got that fireballs Dialed eh!?! 

Nice work Bob.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 5, 2019)

Southern Slymball #3
 

Above soil, 

4/5 Southern Slymball
4/5 Meltdown

Had some cold nights here which caught me out, grower error for the 2 that did not make it. 

Thanks again Bob, looking forward to these


----------



## mr_c (Feb 5, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Southern Slymball #3
> View attachment 4277051
> 
> Above soil,
> ...





numberfour said:


> Southern Slymball #3
> View attachment 4277051
> 
> Above soil,
> ...


Wow, I've never seen cannabis grow 3 cotyledon before. Looking forward to seeing what other surprises this plant has!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 6, 2019)

Meltdown-thanks again bob


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2019)

Perfectly happy plant there!


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 6, 2019)

Those meltdowns and slymers look wonderful.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Meltdown View attachment 4287395 View attachment 4287396 View attachment 4287397


Finishing up nicely B, great job, thanks for the pix & running em'


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Finishing up nicely B, great job, thanks for the pix & running em'


Thank you bob-this baby is so beautiful-gotta another one in veg now that's a girl


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 22, 2019)

#blessedbybobbitchen
beautys


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2019)

How is the snow?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2019)

Mohican said:


> How is the snow?


hey Mo...
some of the best conditions in a looooong time, if ya can get there..
 
haven't been up to mammoth in two weeks, but I'v got a few days in local.
Really fantastic, deep blower pow..


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice patience on the finish there Bubby. Yum!

Enjoy the deep powder Bob.

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 23, 2019)

Everyone's meltdown pics look killer. Good job Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2019)

Fookies


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 25, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4289139 View attachment 4289140
> Fookies


Fookin frosty bro


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2019)

Crazy Frost!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn the camera can't even focus there is so much frost!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

Fookies from above, bout' ready


----------



## numberfour (Apr 2, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2019)

nice frosty start #4


----------



## numberfour (Apr 5, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> nice frosty start #4


Cheers Bob, 

Southern Slymball #2


----------



## numberfour (Apr 14, 2019)

Southern Slymball
 
@BobBitchen you think this is leaning towards the Fireballs? 

Your strains are definitely bringing the frost this run


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Southern Slymball
> View attachment 4317524
> @BobBitchen you think this is leaning towards the Fireballs?
> 
> Your strains are definitely bringing the frost this run


From that pic, I'd say more towards the Chernobyl side.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2019)

Early Frost!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Early Frost!


also the Chernobyl side, though the Fireballs I used was no frost slouch either


----------



## numberfour (Apr 19, 2019)

Meltdown
 
I see pink / purple hues on her, so frosty.

Southern Slymball #3
 
Frost rails


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Meltdown
> View attachment 4320098
> I see pink / purple hues on her, so frosty.
> 
> ...


Killing it as usual #4
Nice work my friend


----------



## numberfour (Apr 20, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Killing it as usual #4
> Nice work my friend


Thanks Bob, impressed with your parent choices. I've 3 Southern Slymballs and 1 Meltdown and they are all putting out.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 20, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies from above, bout' ready
> View attachment 4301284 View attachment 4301285 View attachment 4301286


Hey @BobBitchen how long does the fookies run? How do they feed? What size pot are they in? Planning new grows. You must have had an amazing season so far. Happy Easter.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 20, 2019)

LOL #4 does so rock it! :0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 20, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hey @BobBitchen how long does the fookies run? How do they feed? What size pot are they in? Planning new grows. You must have had an amazing season so far. Happy Easter.


hey Alta,
I take anywhere from 60 - 70 days, I use 1,2, or 3 gal clothpots, depending on room & mood..
as far as feeding, I just use either Jacks, or mega crop @ suggested rate & some kelp . I just started my last 5 beans of Fookies, . I thought I had givin them all away & found a few labeled by parentage .
Im hoping for a decent male to make some more.
 this is the one I'v kept & will chuck at.

Mammoth has been either really good or completely stormed out this year, no in between.
I was up all last week, (really good ! ) just got home this morning. great spring snow & lots of it still......
 shot from town, dragons back to main mtn
 
upper cliffs, ( bottom of the mtn )


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2019)

Man I wanna ride some mountains some day. I've only ever gotten to hit hills .

I've got family that works at Alta.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 21, 2019)

Finally up potted a blueballs girl. She will go under the 6 in a couple days to a week. Happy to be flowering more of your gear, Bob. Gonna pop a couple chaka khans with some useful chocolate x's this summer. 

Beautiful pics, too. I love to ski, but I've only ever been on man made hills, as well, @Thundercat. Was hoping to get mini me out, this year, but timing and weather didn't work.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Man I wanna ride some mountains some day. I've only ever gotten to hit hills .
> 
> I've got family that works at Alta.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Finally up potted a blueballs girl. She will go under the 6 in a couple days to a week. Happy to be flowering more of your gear, Bob. Gonna pop a couple chaka khans with some useful chocolate x's this summer.
> 
> Beautiful pics, too. I love to ski, but I've only ever been on man made hills, as well, @Thundercat. Was hoping to get mini me out, this year, but timing and weather didn't work.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4321110


Another year will probably benefit the little one, as far as balance and confidence. Me, not so much.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 21, 2019)

Meltdown#2   smokin on meltdown #1 thanks again brother


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Meltdown#2 View attachment 4321321 View attachment 4321322 View attachment 4321324smokin on meltdown #1View attachment 4321325 thanks again brother


Thank you Bubby , i’v enjoyed passing out these beans & watching some great growers do a much better job than I would have. 
I gotta thank @genuity 
for blessing me with a bunch of his fantastic chucks that I’ve used in most of my chucks, the man has real talent & is a flat out cool guy.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Thank you Bubby , i’v enjoyed passing out these beans & watching some great growers do a much better job than I would have.
> I gotta thank @genuity
> for blessing me with a bunch of his fantastic chucks that I’ve used in most of my chucks, the man has real talent & is a flat out cool guy.


Thank you Bob it's been my pleasure-I remember lurking years ago on riu & really dug yourself, gen's ,GroErr , & hammerhead gardens & pics


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi kids, I'm back! Life in the gulag was not so bad but I'm anxious to get on with building my business. Glad to see things going so well for you, @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 22, 2019)

Welcome back Stikk


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2019)

Was the explosion near you?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Was the explosion near you?


What explosion ?
must not have been, didn't hear/feel anything...


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2019)

https://www.dailybreeze.com/2019/04/28/firefighters-explosion-at-san-pedro-duplex-caused-by-natural-gas-leak/


----------



## ttystikk (May 2, 2019)

Mohican said:


> https://www.dailybreeze.com/2019/04/28/firefighters-explosion-at-san-pedro-duplex-caused-by-natural-gas-leak/


So, not a BHO fuck up for a change!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2019)

After loosing my Fireballs keeper by not making sure I had a clone & then flowering & chopping the last one I thought I'd be more careful,  well I just noticed I did the same with my Fookies keeper  .

 Fireballs #1 & 2 ...... & Fookies #7....

I did however find some Fookie beans that I labeled differently, and have 6 in veg right now, hoping for a decent pheno.... 

Moving on.

 bob


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2019)

Awe bummer, I lost one of my keeper moms a few months back I feel your pain.


----------



## Buck5050 (May 22, 2019)

I spent the better part of the last two days reading this thread. I have to say whoa what an amazing journey. Heart attack and terrorist attacks to crazy amounts of snow and bikinis. This here is a true gem on any forum. All this sprinkled behind some amazing grows and breeding. Thanks @BobBitchen hope to see another 100 pages like the last.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 23, 2019)

Got the day off cause of rain-smokin on meltdown-hope all is well bob


----------



## hotrodharley (May 23, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> I spent the better part of the last two days reading this thread. I have to say whoa what an amazing journey. Heart attack and terrorist attacks to crazy amounts of snow and bikinis. This here is a true gem on any forum. All this sprinkled behind some amazing grows and breeding. Thanks @BobBitchen hope to see another 100 pages like the last.


I live in the middle of nowhere in Interior Alaska. Slooow bandwidth. Bob’s thread is one of the few I have the patience to wait for. Occasionally I “like” something but doing that takes more bandwidth. So I usually just enjoy. Hope to see him at the new ski area at Hatcher Pass AK - all copter, snowmachine or Snow Cat. Experienced only and legal cannabis!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> I spent the better part of the last two days reading this thread. I have to say whoa what an amazing journey. Heart attack and terrorist attacks to crazy amounts of snow and bikinis. This here is a true gem on any forum. All this sprinkled behind some amazing grows and breeding. Thanks @BobBitchen hope to see another 100 pages like the last.





Bubby'sndalab said:


> Got the day off cause of rain-smokin on meltdown-hope all is well bobView attachment 4338162





hotrodharley said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere in Interior Alaska. Slooow bandwidth. Bob’s thread is one of the few I have the patience to wait for. Occasionally I “like” something but doing that takes more bandwidth. So I usually just enjoy. Hope to see him at the new ski area at Hatcher Pass AK - all copter, snowmachine or Snow Cat. Experienced only and legal cannabis!


Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2019)

Blueballs, 2 weeks from flip. Thanks, Bob!


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2019)

Hey Bob, I can almost taste the lime coming off these Southern Slymballs lol

Southern Slymball 
#2
 

#3
 

#4
 

Meltdown


----------



## numberfour (Jun 3, 2019)

Meltdown...down
 
Couldn't decide which pic I liked the best so heres another

Zesty lime on the nose, frosty dense bud. Been a pleasure to flower, plant in reveg, cheers Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you #4 , ya killed it again.
Appreciate you running them
What a beauty


----------



## numberfour (Jun 3, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Thank you #4 , ya killed it again.
> Appreciate you running them
> What a beauty


My pleasure mate and thanks for the words 

Not long until the Southern Slymballs are down


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

“Have camper van , will grow”

Finished skiing for the day, look across lot and see 6 Dixie cup seedings on dudes dashboard,
Traveling from Washington


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2019)

Southern Slymball #3
Daylight
 

Flash
 

Beautiful lime on the nose and coated in frost.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Southern Slymball #3
> Daylight
> View attachment 4349910
> 
> ...


 
nailed it ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> “Have camper van , will grow”
> 
> Finished skiing for the day, look across lot and see 6 Dixie cup seedings on dudes dashboard,
> Traveling from Washington View attachment 4345833


This guy was back up this past week, the plants were un-named CBD strain, he was giving them away


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)

Buddy of mine here in mammoth is making a killer tincture....

Hope everyone is enjoying today’s gift.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)

Spring time is....well..


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4356066
> Spring time is....well..


What's not to like?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2019)

Better sit down... I might have actually gotten a successful batch of clones...


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 27, 2019)

How do i get some bitchin seeds?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 29, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> How do i get some bitchin seeds?


PM me..


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 29, 2019)

I cant yet, imma new member


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2019)

Pure fire....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## cindysid (Jul 1, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4358704


That's the life, my friend!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2019)

I love this place


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2019)

Monday....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2019)

Today’s campsite..


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2019)

Just lovely!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 8, 2019)

Cherish every moment! I can smell the flowers from here!


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Aug 30, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4362167
> Today’s campsite..


Thats where itit's at, I hope to one day just go out into the Forrest and just live out there for a good 3 months haha.

I got 4 blue balls in flower right now Ill take some pics 2moro, ones really vigorous with that OG type stretch, the other got like a bit more squat og stucture, and one is super squat, and all its bottom branches have raised alot closer to the main top compared to its sisters, its also a alot darker shade of green. Def a stand out.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2019)

So that's what heaven looks like, your a lucky man.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2019)

You good, Bob? Just checkin in on ya, buddy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> You good, Bob? Just checkin in on ya, buddy.


I'm doing well Smoke, jus trying to ride out summer..


----------



## cindysid (Aug 31, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> You good, Bob? Just checkin in on ya, buddy.


I'm battening down for the damn hurricane again! Hopefully it won't be too bad. I'm riding this one out! Good to see you on. I've been missin' you!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I'm battening down for the damn hurricane again! Hopefully it won't be too bad. I'm riding this one out! Good to see you on. I've been missin' you!


It looks like a bad one. I hope it goes easy on ya Cindy. Be safe.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 1, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm doing well Smoke, jus trying to ride out summer..
> View attachment 4387751


Does your doggo go to the mountains with you in winter @Bob Bichen Have a great Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Does your doggo go to the mountains with you in winter @Bob Bichen Have a great Labor Day Weekend.


Naw... Dachshunds aren't great snow dogs...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2019)

& they hog the sleeping bag too ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2019)

@ilovetoskiatalta 
You gonna try to make it out west this coming season ?
got a few buddy passes for ya.
69 days until Mammoth opening !!
OH, how did you like the Bonefides ?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Naw... Dachshunds aren't great snow dogs...


My brother keeps minidachs and 1 is lacking the skin that holds his
penis up, we call him tripod he has real trouble in snow.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 3, 2019)

The struggle is real
I got my ikon pass. Didn’t ski them yet they will be used this season. I buy skis for fun picked up a pair of Kastle BMK 118 not really sure why but I did LOL


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2019)

4 weeks Slymer x Honeybee --- Meltdown


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2019)

fumble said:


> 4 weeks Slymer x Honeybee --- Meltdown
> 
> View attachment 4390498


That's gorgeous Fumble 
Love the frost rails


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> That's gorgeous Fumble
> Love the frost rails


Thanks Bob...they are all frosty but this one is just beautiful


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2019)

How does it smell?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


How you been Mo ?
Been awhile...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2019)

Working my ass off. Got a break coming up so I may be on here more. I need to start taking professional pictures of killer plants.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Working my ass off. Got a break coming up so I may be on here more. I need to start taking professional pictures of killer plants.


The screen house must be getting close


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2019)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


This one smells different than the rest which are lime sherbert smelling. More spicy maybe


----------



## Mohican (Sep 14, 2019)

@BobBitchen - I have been working too much to get anything done outside. It pains me to see the yard in such discord. I was expecting some time off but I have another gig already.

@fumble - spicy is good!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2019)

@Mohican, good to see you hanging around bro!


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2019)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - I have been working too much to get anything done outside. It pains me to see the yard in such discord. I was expecting some time off but I have another gig already.
> 
> @fumble - spicy is good!


It sure is! Good to see you Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks - It is good to talk to you fine folks again. I missed you all. I think the next five years are going to be a grind. Then Mrs. Mo and I can retire. Who knows what we will do next. Write a book or hundred, and grow a fine garden


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - It is good to talk to you fine folks again. I missed you all. I think the next five years are going to be a grind. Then Mrs. Mo and I can retire. Who knows what we will do next. Write a book or hundred, and grow a fine garden


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 16, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - It is good to talk to you fine folks again. I missed you all. I think the next five years are going to be a grind. Then Mrs. Mo and I can retire. Who knows what we will do next. Write a book or hundred, and grow a fine garden


Eyes on the prize ! I love it ... great to see you around.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 20, 2019)

@BobBitchen  so it snowed in Mammoth


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen  so it snowed in Mammoth


Yea, saw it got a dusting..50 days until proposed opening


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Sep 21, 2019)

This seems to be a pre 97 blue moonshine leaner.(blue balls) dense as hell on some phenos, some got a strong cherry nose, fresh can of tennis balls, reminds me quite a bit of my royal robbery in some. (Black water X alien abduction is RR)


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey Bob...have you ever gotten this pheno before? Pretty purples and smells grapey
Yummm


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks like TGA Ace of Spades:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2019)

Hmmm - when I click edit the picture shows.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Looks like TGA Ace of Spades:





Mohican said:


> Hmmm - when I click edit the picture shows.


Clicking reply on this end will show it.

Good to see you!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2019)

fumble said:


> Hey Bob...have you ever gotten this pheno before? Pretty purples and smells grapey
> Yummm
> View attachment 4398074


I've had a few purple / grape phenos, none right now, been searching my southern slymball lately 
Thanks for the update, she looks gorgeous


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 22, 2019)

fumble said:


> Hey Bob...have you ever gotten this pheno before? Pretty purples and smells grapey
> Yummm
> View attachment 4398074


I know you asked bob but l've gotten both green & purple phenos as well


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Looks like TGA Ace of Spades:


Are you talking about my pic Mo? It is Bob's Meltdown... Slymer x Honeybee. But does look a lot like your pic


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I've had a few purple / grape phenos, none right now, been searching my southern slymball lately
> Thanks for the update, she looks gorgeous


I've got 3 out of 10 that purples. This one has a grapey smell, one has the lime smell and one I can't quite name the smell yet. Love them all but this new grape smell is awesome


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I know you asked bob but l've gotten both green & purple phenos as wellView attachment 4398197 View attachment 4398199


Beautiful shots there. Yeah I've gotten bother green and purple but never this grape smell. Love it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2019)

I had high hopes for this SSB chuck, but I've been somewhat disappointed lately.
I also have a couple of @genuity & @Amos Otis chucks running now, so low on room. But when I get some more room in a few, Im gonna run a bunch of Meltdowns.
I also had a breeding project get a little out of hand, and it seeded ALL my plants, in all my tents, in different rooms . I was making some F3's of @genuity's Fireballs,
(still my favorite smoke last few years,) so I have TON's Meltdown, Slymer, SSB beans, all hit with a good looking Fireball male, & the F3's I was shooting for...lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2019)

Slymer is from the Golden Ticket cut of TGA Chernobyl. TGA Ace of Spades shares a parent.

Golden Ticket: https://www.rollitup.org/t/return-to-chernobyl-the-golden-ticket.527304/#post-7415050

*TGA Chernobyl: *

*Chernobyl* »»» Blood Wreck x Jack the Ripper
Blood Wreck
»»» Trainwreck x Trinity

Jack the Ripper
»»» Jacks Cleaner x Space Queen

*TGA Ace of Spades:*

*Ace of Spades* »»» Black Cherry Soda x Jack The Ripper
Black Cherry Soda
Unknown Strain (Black Russian cross according to Subcool)

Jack The Ripper
»»» Jacks Cleaner x Space Queen

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2019)

Bob - we need to find a nice industrial building in Long Beach and set up a small breeding/growing company!    

Get some of the local growers to join.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I had high hopes for this SSB chuck, but I've been somewhat disappointed lately.
> I also have a couple of @genuity & @Amos Otis chucks running now, so low on room. But when I get some more room in a few, Im gonna run a bunch of Meltdowns.
> I also had a breeding project get a little out of hand, and it seeded ALL my plants, in all my tents, in different rooms . I was making some F3's of @genuity's Fireballs,
> (still my favorite smoke last few years,) so I have TON's Meltdown, Slymer, SSB beans, all hit with a good looking Fireball male, & the F3's I was shooting for...lol


What did you use for the male on the fireballs f3 ? That fireballs DOMINATES the crosses I have tried it in . Lol. Stoked to see the f3 !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 23, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Bob - we need to find a nice industrial building in Long Beach and set up a small breeding/growing company!
> 
> Get some of the local growers to join.


Me & jgg will be your testers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2019)

Testers are very important in the development of the finest products


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes... I concur


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 11, 2019)

My favorite pre 97 leaner of blue balls, ready to cure..appreciate it @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> My favorite pre 97 leaner of blue balls, ready to cure..appreciate it @BobBitchen
> View attachment 4406619View attachment 4406620View attachment 4406603


I'm glad you're enjoying it TKD
Looks better than any of my blue balls runs .
Real nice job


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 11, 2019)

Haha damn thats wild brother!, all these crazy phenos of the world that are still in seed form are just waiting for ME, THEY Love ME, thats the secret lmao...Ive got this pheno crossed with my Thai Kwon dro line as well, (purple Badlands X with 1976 dealers choice thai stick/71 kandahr afgani X with pakistani hash plant, chocolate Thai 30 year old IBL) 
So that.should be some wild offspring haha.



BobBitchen said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it TKD
> Looks better than any of my blue balls runs .
> Real nice job


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2019)

ya smell that ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2019)

Gorgeous roots!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Joedank (Nov 8, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4416758


Great job as always my brother!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2019)

How is the snow Bob?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2019)

Mohican said:


> How is the snow Bob?


Been reeeally good
A little crowded today
But doable


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 31, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Been reeeally good
> A little crowded today
> But doable


Still waiting on snow here in Oregon


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2019)

Are you up in Mammoth?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Are you up in Mammoth?


Big bear this week, Mammoth next week


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2020)

Meltdown 7wks


----------



## Joedank (Jan 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown 7wks
> View attachment 4453897View attachment 4453898View attachment 4453899View attachment 4453900


Fuck yea! Lineage ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Fuck yea! Lineage ?


TGA Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee


----------



## fumble (Jan 17, 2020)

Always our top girl


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2020)

fumble said:


> Always our top girl


 Hey fumble !
I'm glad she's still putting out for you.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)

MD


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> MD
> View attachment 4459093View attachment 4459094View attachment 4459095


It never gets old looking at meltdown buddy


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> MD
> View attachment 4459093View attachment 4459094View attachment 4459095


Wow this is beautiful, sorry what strain?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Wow this is beautiful, sorry what strain?


That would be _Meltdown_


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> That would be _Meltdown_


Ty from?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

So glad I found this site man the last week has been fucking awesome


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Ty from?


It's one of my chucks
Meltdown = TGA Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> It's one of my chucks
> Meltdown = TGA Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee


Great, sadface , of course it is lol


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

,


BobBitchen said:


> It's one of my chucks
> Meltdown = TGA Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee


So subcool genes?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4463752View attachment 4463753View attachment 4463754


very very nice


----------



## Joedank (Jan 24, 2020)

Yea buddy ! So


BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4463752View attachment 4463753View attachment 4463754


 like when can I run those


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Yea buddy ! So
> 
> like when can I run those


I sent you a PM back in August, just waiting for a shipping address.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 25, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4463752View attachment 4463753View attachment 4463754


Really good stuff Bob. If I can find my beans of this, I’m gonna start them soon.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 25, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I sent you a PM back in August, just waiting for a shipping address.


I sent it to you in August! Lol
Just emailed you again check junk mailbox. 
can’t wait to pop them ! Did you ever bx the fireballs?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I sent it to you in August! Lol
> Just emailed you again check junk mailbox.
> can’t wait to pop them ! Did you ever bx the fireballs?


sorry Joe,
it was in spam folder.
gonna get a package in the mail for ya today.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Joedank (Jan 25, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> sorry Joe,
> it was in spam folder.
> gonna get a package in the mail for ya today.


Your the man !I am gonna pop em the day they get here.! Hunting for summer outdoor plants . 
That meltdown will be a monster outdoors! 
just setup a second small tent with another 315 lec stoked !


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2020)

Dude, sooo much gorgeousness!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2020)

I can smell it from here!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2020)

How are you doing BB?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 20, 2020)

A little numb Mo.
Crazy shift or sure
Hope you're well


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2020)

Definitely some heavy stuff going down!!!
Glad you are safe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice, love that beauty...

Peace


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2020)

a few Meltdown's


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2020)

Chicken dinner male . 2/4 declared males . Hoping for a female 
As you can see quite a bit of frost on these ! Nice @BobBitchen thanks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Definitely some heavy stuff going down!!!
> Glad you are safe.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4463752View attachment 4463753View attachment 4463754


Whats that one @BobBitchen ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Whats that one @BobBitchen ?


Hey Alta, That's some Meltdown 
Chernobyl x Honeybee


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2020)

My cousin works at Alta .


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> My cousin works at Alta .


is he/she still working now, with the shutdown ?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> is he/she still working now, with the shutdown ?


Honestly I don't know. I don't talk to her much, she has been living in Salt Lake for the last 15ish years and working at Alta much of that time I do believe. I have really wanted to go visit and hit the slopes, but its never worked out. I recently moved out here to Oregon from the east so maybe now that I'm closer I can make it happen.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Honestly I don't know. I don't talk to her much, she has been living in Salt Lake for the last 15ish years and working at Alta much of that time I do believe. I have really wanted to go visit and hit the slopes, but its never worked out. I recently moved out here to Oregon from the east so maybe now that I'm closer I can make it happen.


Have you been in touch with @Javadog lately? I haven't seen him around for awhile.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Have you been in touch with @Javadog lately? I haven't seen him around for awhile.


Not in the last couple months. I don't have his contact info, but I've been meaning to have Doc hit him up and see how things are going.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Not in the last couple months. I don't have his contact info, but I've been meaning to have Doc hit him up and see how things are going.


You & Doc doing any glass together ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2020)

I need to get a Slymer cut from you!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I need to get a Slymer cut from you!!!


I've been running mostly Meltdown lately, I still have Slymer, but they are in cups right now.
Do you want a cut or a rooted clone ?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> You & Doc doing any glass together ?


Not just yet. We’ve been busting ass building out his farm. I’m trying to get a few things caught up before I jump back into glass. I’ve been making some friends in the glass community out here though so it won’t be long before I’m back on the torch. I know Doc wants to melt some glass again too. We might set up a little shop out at the farm eventually.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)

cool, tell Doc I said hi


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> cool, tell Doc I said hi


Yeah I will for sure man!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Not just yet. We’ve been busting ass building out his farm. I’m trying to get a few things caught up before I jump back into glass. I’ve been making some friends in the glass community out here though so it won’t be long before I’m back on the torch. I know Doc wants to melt some glass again too. We might set up a little shop out at the farm eventually.


Get your ass in the chuckers thread and see what I'm doing, love ya buddy . Been smoking on the piece you made, it's sentimental to me now. You and doc don't know the impact this new stuff I'm up to has had.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2020)

Rooted clone please!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2020)

I started some old seeds. Only one pack even grew (TGA Agent Orange). Looked pretty bad for the ones that popped but they are starting to look better. Two are duds, two are little monsters, and one looks like clover!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Get your ass in the chuckers thread and see what I'm doing, love ya buddy . Been smoking on the piece you made, it's sentimental to me now. You and doc don't know the impact this new stuff I'm up to has had.


Is it a thread here, if so what’s the link? or the other forum? I’ve been having a hard time finding time to get online at all lately, I havnt wanted to tackle another forum.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2020)

Here buddy, I know you've been busy. That good shit is in my soul right now. And you guys are part of it lol. Keep some love in your guy's family's out there.





__





Chuckers paradise......


Blissful Wizard f2 amazing frost nice work



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2020)

Agent Orange babies:


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey bob that meltdown looks amazing, do you do seeds? Or just cuts and clones? I’ve seen a lot of pics of your stuff in the chuckers thread, had to quit being scared and say hi lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hey bob that meltdown looks amazing, do you do seeds? Or just cuts and clones? I’ve seen a lot of pics of your stuff in the chuckers thread, had to quit being scared and say hi lol.


Sorry guy's, I don't sell/ship cuts or clones, I've known Mo for awhile & we live in the same area.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m not sure why I didn’t know this was here! Sup fellas!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m not sure why I didn’t know this was here! Sup fellas!


welcome CCB


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m not sure why I didn’t know this was here! Sup fellas!


Same way it took me forever to follow your thread . Those of us that don’t just spam our threads get lost in the mix sometimes I think.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Same way it took me forever to follow your thread . Those of us that don’t just spam our threads get lost in the mix sometimes I think.


Get lost in that race bro. But there are some really good people right here


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Old school crew!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2020)

Hope yall are doing alright.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 7, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hope yall are doing alright.


Good to hear from you Jig, I hope you & your family are well.
These tough times must be even worse for you being held in another country. 
Wishing you guys well.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hope yall are doing alright.


Hey buddy!! More of the old school crew filters in . Hope your doing good man!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Hey buddy!! More of the old school crew filters in . Hope your doing good man!


Everybody is coming out of the woods works, it's anxiety lol. Good to see people being happy with each other and spreading some love.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Good to hear from you Jig, I hope you & your family are well.
> These tough times must be even worse for you being held in another country.
> Wishing you guys well.


Yikes


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 7, 2020)

The family is still stateside no? Still sending positive exoneration vibes man!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hope yall are doing alright.


WB! Did things get resolved for you?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey TC... I heard your wife got a pretty cool job. Shame you guys aren't based in CA... I just got a letter from work saying the new minimum wage in CA kicked in on Jan 1. So I get a retroactive raise !!!



BarnBuster said:


> WB! Did things get resolved for you?


Haha... that's funny. Nah bro... still waiting. Coming up on 4 years since I was arrested. My old lawyer said though that the longer it drags on the better it is for me. Like we can just argue it's been so long it should be dropped. So fucking stupid. I don't think about it much, to be honest.

And while Spain is a hotspot for the virus and all, we're in a rural town and live out in the campo (the countryside). So we're basically'trapped' in a giant house with a giant pool situated in a beautiful valley. So life is about as good as it can be all things considered. I'm glad we're not in the USA through this. I'm worried about shit getting ugly there.

The worst thing I have to complain about is running out of weed a week ago, and also finding out the one plant I have going is a male.  My smoking days are a LONG way off. 

Being in another country really is sad for my wife. She really wants to be with her parents through this to help take care of them, etc. And we are both worried about losing our parents while we're stuck here. Both our dads are super high risk. Old with lots of health issues.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hey TC... I heard your wife got a pretty cool job. Shame you guys aren't based in CA... I just got a letter from work saying the new minimum wage in CA kicked in on Jan 1. So I get a retroactive raise !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in a smaller Midwestern city and the peak (they say) has passed in our state a few days ago. Thankfully our Governor started the "stay at home" early. "Only" 34 cases, 16 hospitalizations and 1 death in my county, so we got off better than many. I'm 69 but my health is OK and I'm good mentally with the isolation and careful about the sanitization/wearing a mask when I go out. The hotspot regions are worrisome, though. Are you getting regular reports from your folks? Are they in a larger city?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 12, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hey TC... I heard your wife got a pretty cool job. Shame you guys aren't based in CA... I just got a letter from work saying the new minimum wage in CA kicked in on Jan 1. So I get a retroactive raise !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man to say you rode it out in Spain and you're doing well it's inspirational. I'm in a hotspot here and they say the peak is 3-4 weeks out. One of the growmies near me just got out of the hospital. We are def trying to hide and only go out if absolutely necessary. Bummer on the no weed deal for ya


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I live in a smaller Midwestern city and the peak (they say) has passed in our state a few days ago. Thankfully our Governor started the "stay at home" early. "Only" 34 cases, 16 hospitalizations and 1 death in my county, so we got off better than many. I'm 69 but my health is OK and I'm good mentally with the isolation and careful about the sanitization/wearing a mask when I go out. The hotspot regions are worrisome, though. Are you getting regular reports from your folks? Are they in a larger city?


Glad to hear you are doing alright. Same to you @macsnax. Stay safe out there. Here we have some wild restrictions and we've only been leaving the house once a week for food. I've only been off my property 3 times since March 6. My daughter hasn't left the property at all since then. She's not legally allowed to unless there's a medical emergency. The poor kids in the city haven't been able to leave their apartments in over 4 weeks, and a lot of them don't even have a terrace. So pretty much like jail. I can't imagine the parents having to sit in an apartment with 3 kids for that long. I'd lose my damn mind.

My parents and I talk often on Video chat. They aren't taking it as seriously as I'd prefer. Half assing the whole thing. It's a bit of a miracle my dad's alive anyway, I wish he would just stay home. My mom was a career nurse so I would have thought they'd be treating this whole thing with more care, but what can you do. I suggest they do things differently... but my dad doesn't listen. He does things his way, and I do too.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2020)

And @BobBitchen your profile picture makes me laugh dude. I remember when we met I was so not expecting you to be like how you were. It's been too long man. I hope we get to share a smoke sometime soon.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 13, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Glad to hear you are doing alright. Same to you @macsnax. Stay safe out there. Here we have some wild restrictions and we've only been leaving the house once a week for food. I've only been off my property 3 times since March 6. My daughter hasn't left the property at all since then. She's not legally allowed to unless there's a medical emergency. The poor kids in the city haven't been able to leave their apartments in over 4 weeks, and a lot of them don't even have a terrace. So pretty much like jail. I can't imagine the parents having to sit in an apartment with 3 kids for that long. I'd lose my damn mind.
> 
> My parents and I talk often on Video chat. They aren't taking it as seriously as I'd prefer. Half assing the whole thing. It's a bit of a miracle my dad's alive anyway, I wish he would just stay home. My mom was a career nurse so I would have thought they'd be treating this whole thing with more care, but what can you do. I suggest they do things differently... but my dad doesn't listen. He does things his way, and I do too.


At least your safe. And I totally know the stubbornness, my dad is the same way. A lot of people in the states are still taking this as a joke. My state alone has 3-400+ new cases rolling in everyday, and that's all just pending test results stuff lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2020)

@jigfresh - I see you on FB and am glad you guys are doing well. She is getting so big! Did you see that I was able to get a male Maui Wowie out of those seeds you gave me? It smells and hits the same way I remember.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2020)

Damn Mo... that's awesome !!! I'm glad I gave those beans to the right person. What a good looking dude. Are the leaves all 11 bladed like that? Any 13 bladed ones? What you gonna do with the pollen? How exciting!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

This is the Dude:








This was the cross with REBAR - which smelled just like Maui Wowie and hit like it too! I forgot how stony it was.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Always love the big ass bushes you grow mo!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

I just water and feed them.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2020)

Ever notice that’s usually where people mess up is when they don’t just let the the plant be. Yours are always happy and healthy, we won’t talk about that one that took it in the shorts.... shit does happen lol


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Agent Orange babies:
> 
> View attachment 4518929
> 
> View attachment 4518934


Don't give up on the struggle seeds...my last run of Orange Jello had a pathetic seedling. It has turned out to be frosty, stinky and bulky af.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ever notice that’s usually where people mess up is when they don’t just let the the plant be. Yours are always happy and healthy, we won’t talk about that one that took it in the shorts.... shit does happen lol


So true, leave it be!! Lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

Put them all out in the sun yesterday. Transplanted the big plants to 3 gallon pots. I forgot how heavy they are when you water 3 gallons of Pro-Mix!



The floppy runt is finally perking up:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

@colocowboy - I knew when I dumped the whole bag of fish fertilizer in the can I should take most of it back out. However, I thought the stuff was mild enough that it would be fine. Mostly just didn't have the time or energy to properly care for the garden or work on the screen room.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4538008
> View attachment 4538005View attachment 4538007View attachment 4538008


That's looking pretty nice


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 20, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4538008
> View attachment 4538005View attachment 4538007View attachment 4538008


what's that @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 20, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> what's that @BobBitchen


It's the Slymer cut


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 20, 2020)

It’s that sticky icky


----------



## badcrc32 (Apr 20, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> ADD & edible setting in
> thats all I got for now..
> peace


what’s the brown device in the picture? Just curious thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2020)

4:20 4/20/2020!

About to commence


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2020)

badcrc32 said:


> what’s the brown device in the picture? Just curious thanks!


which picture ?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> which picture ?





badcrc32 said:


> what’s the brown device in the picture? Just curious thanks!


I think he is referring to your little, what I think is an oscillating fan.


----------



## badcrc32 (Apr 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think he is referring to your little, what I think is an oscillating fan.


its one of the first pictures in the beginning. 


BobBitchen said:


> which picture ?


I think it’s the oscillating fan it was back in the very beginning. This is a great log by the way.


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2020)

Got a chicken dinner female going into the light dep today . If it’s anything like yours or the male I flowered it’s gonna be a winner winner !


----------



## Chemically altered (May 31, 2020)

What average time on the southern slymball flower wise?


----------



## Chemically altered (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2020)

Chemically altered said:


> View attachment 4582076


That looks awesome ! Great job!


----------



## Chemically altered (May 31, 2020)

Joedank said:


> That looks awesome ! Great job!


Thanks bro! I try with what I got.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2020)

Chemically altered said:


> View attachment 4582076


Looks good CA, I like to go about 10wks or so, 
guess it depends on your environment , style, & taste


----------



## Chemically altered (Jun 1, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks good CA, I like to go about 10wks or so,
> guess it depends on your environment , style, & taste


Right on bob! Thanks man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2020)

Meltdown wk 6


I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks amazballs! nice job bob


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 21, 2020)

Frostylishous.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2020)

Gotta try some!!!

Happy Father's Day!



TGA Agent Orange Father


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

I think you’re onto something Bob! That image sticks with the subconscious, awesome work!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4601291
> Meltdown wk 6
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well


This makes me so excited for the 6 foot chicken dinner’s i got going!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2020)

very nice @Joedank , can't wait for updates


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2020)

South Beach Sherbert x Dessert Breath


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2020)

MD


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2020)

NICE!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2020)

South Beach Sherbert x Dessert Breath filling in nicely 


about wk6


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2020)

Slymer cut @ wk6


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2020)

A couple of Honey Sundae's
A few Goofy Grape x Floozy
& a couple of Honeybee F3's


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2020)

Hazeman's Cherry Pie x Hindu Kush


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 19, 2020)

Goddam you guys, some of you make it look so easy! lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 19, 2020)

Bob’s a baddass lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks like a snow storm Bob.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 3, 2020)

Just stunning!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Aug 3, 2020)

Hotdam! What week is that. 



BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4643248View attachment 4643249


----------



## Ladiesonly (Aug 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Bob’s a baddass lol


Clone king should pay him. Lol I bought one with those roots can’t wait to try it


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> Hotdam! What week is that.


8ish


----------



## Ladiesonly (Aug 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> 8ish


That’s amazing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2020)

I hope everyone is well..

Goofy Grape x Floozy


----------



## Joedank (Sep 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I hope everyone is well..
> 
> Goofy Grape x Floozy
> View attachment 4690520View attachment 4690521View attachment 4690522View attachment 4690524


That color ! WOW
Here is a chicken dinner throwing down frost outside. Thanks for this one bob!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4643248View attachment 4643249


Is that Slymer? Makes me want to drive to Cali just to get a cut?
Any thoughts on ski season?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 23, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Is that Slymer? Makes me want to drive to Cali just to get a cut?
> Any thoughts on ski season?


Yea, it's Slymer. I'm going to be making S1's soon, I'll let ya know. 
Ski season this year, who knows, the skiing part itself should be fine , it's the lift maze, chair loading, ski school, rentals, & lodge amenities that I think will be the problem for most resorts. Will resorts be able to operate financially with major limits ? 
For me, I'm just there to ski, I don't use the lodge, bars, or on hill restaurants, so those limits won't bother me, I do have little patience for lift lines though , and being in the high risk group has me a little uncomfortable also.
With our current government working against science on the pandemic, it's hard to say where we will be this season. 
I did buy a pass, and will see how it goes, I'm not optimistic though....rant over


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> With our current government working against science on the pandemic,


Can you elaborate on this a bit?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

I think it means telling people that wearing a mask and practicing anti transmission protocols are an assault on civil liberties is costing us being back to a more normal existence, scientifically speaking.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 23, 2020)

A Honeybee F3
also bout 5wks


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Man that one is a looker! Voluptuous!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful Bob.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, it's Slymer. I'm going to be making S1's soon, I'll let ya know.
> Ski season this year, who knows, the skiing part itself should be fine , it's the lift maze, chair loading, ski school, rentals, & lodge amenities that I think will be the problem for most resorts. Will resorts be able to operate financially with major limits ?
> For me, I'm just there to ski, I don't use the lodge, bars, or on hill restaurants, so those limits won't bother me, I do have little patience for lift lines though , and being in the high risk group has me a little uncomfortable also.
> With our current government working against science on the pandemic, it's hard to say where we will be this season.
> I did buy a pass, and will see how it goes, I'm not optimistic though....rant over


You let me know about the Slymer seeds, still bummed about the fookies seeds. The resorts are going to be strange, I don't need the resort except for the utilities sometimes. They are open in VT for mountain biking, but I can't say how the resort is since I have not been.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> You let me know about the Slymer seeds, still bummed about the fookies seeds. The resorts are going to be strange, I don't need the resort except for the utilities sometimes. They are open in VT for mountain biking, but I can't say how the resort is since I have not been.


What happened to the Fookies seeds?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 25, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> What happened to the Fookies seeds?


None of them germinated, can't figure out what I did wrong. I soaked them just like every other seed. Even did a separate batch in a wet paper towel method after the first batch never popped.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle 's 
Black Tie Affair shootin' roots day 9


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2020)

Now that’s what I call “explosive rooting”


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> @Bobby schmeckle 's
> Black Tie Affair shootin' roots day 9
> View attachment 4694947View attachment 4694948View attachment 4694949


Those things have more hair than my legs!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 25, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> @Bobby schmeckle 's
> Black Tie Affair shootin' roots day 9
> View attachment 4694947View attachment 4694948View attachment 4694949


The breakdown on those would be (GSC x Cherry Pie x wedding cake) x (Wedding cake x Blackberry Kush). Hope theres something tasty in there.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> @Bobby schmeckle 's
> Black Tie Affair shootin' roots day 9
> View attachment 4694947View attachment 4694948View attachment 4694949


You turn your manifold? @BobBitchen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4627899View attachment 4627900
> 
> Hazeman's Cherry Pie x Hindu Kush


@BobBitchen I guess we all have the stack of used solo cups lol


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Gotta try some!!!
> 
> Happy Father's Day!
> 
> ...


@Mohican do you store your pollen? Is it viable after storage? I am no chucker but I have some shark shock males and I want to throw it at my Orange Soda females. Any advice on when to bring the Male with the female? @BobBitchen any advice would be great. I would guess males mature faster ? The orange Soda is a 10/11 week strain so I am trying to figure out when to pollinate. How long does seed development take? 
Thanks Alta


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2020)

Seed development takes about 6-7 wks. Pollen can be kept in the freezer for a few yrs.
Good luck.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> You turn your manifold? @BobBitchen


Not as a rule. Sometimes when I top off water I'll give it a turn.


ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen I guess we all have the stack of used solo cups lol


Just lazy..lol


ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @Mohican do you store your pollen? Is it viable after storage? I am no chucker but I have some shark shock males and I want to throw it at my Orange Soda females. Any advice on when to bring the Male with the female? @BobBitchen any advice would be great. I would guess males mature faster ? The orange Soda is a 10/11 week strain so I am trying to figure out when to pollinate. How long does seed development take?
> Thanks Alta


I cut my pollen with some baked flour or corn starch, about 8:1
Then store in the refrigerator in small viles. 
I pollinate my females starting day 21 through day 28, gives beans 6 -8 weeks to mature.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Not as a rule. Sometimes when I top off water I'll give it a turn.
> Just lazy..lol
> I cut my pollen with some baked flour or corn starch, about 8:1
> Then store in the refrigerator in small viles.
> I pollinate my females starting day 21 through day 28, gives beans 6 -8 weeks to mature.


I always used raw flour, makes sense that it would be more effective baked. Do you bake the corn starch?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I always used raw flour, makes sense that it would be more effective baked. Do you bake the corn starch?


I've only used corn starch once when I was out of flour, I don't think I baked it.
As far as how effective baking the flour is, not sure, but I don't see a downside.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I've only used corn starch once when I was out of flour, I don't think I baked it.
> As far as how effective baking the flour is, not sure, but I don't see a downside.


I usually have my pollen only last about 9 months to a year, I’ve heard it can last up to two years. It occurred to me when you posted that, maybe that’s why.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I usually have my pollen only last about 9 months to a year, I’ve heard it can last up to two years. It occurred to me when you posted that, maybe that’s why.


I can't speak to longevity of pollen storage, I have only collected pollen to use within a month or two for planed chucks. 
I've also read 2yrs viability, I have no reason to doubt it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2020)

It looks like the MuMo and GTH pollen took on the Colombian Fire.

MuMo is easily 5 years old. Double bagged in the freezer door.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Do you bake your flour too mo?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2020)

I don't use flour. I tried it once and the pollen didn't work. I didn't bake it though.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

So no desiccant just double bagged?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2020)

I dry it well with the bag open.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2020)

Reversed Slymer cut


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes!!!


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## jollyrodger420 (Oct 11, 2020)

What a refreshing thread. Seems like good people and clearly some awesome work and great plants!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2020)

jollyrodger420 said:


> What a refreshing thread. Seems like good people and clearly some awesome work and great plants!


tnx JR420

You had me go back through my thread, I'v meet a lot of cool people on RIU, a bunch of them gone now & the vibe has changed
somewhat, sign of the times I guess.
I hope everyone is staying safe & healthy


----------



## vitalsine (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey Bob! Thanks for the love brother! I will be scouring this thread to catch up on your projects!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2020)

Slymer fem's almost done


----------



## Joedank (Nov 20, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4747580
> Slymer fem's almost done


Sign me up! You take Venmo? LOL


----------



## Gond00s (Nov 20, 2020)

That slymer is looking gorgeous god damn.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Sign me up! You take Venmo? LOL


You're on the list Joe. Im not sure how many beans I'll get out of this one. I had some humidity problems in the male house, and the pollen was a bit gummy, so Im not expecting too many. But I am in the process of a second go.
I'll let ya know bro.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 20, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> You're on the list Joe. Im not sure how many beans I'll get out of this one. I had some humidity problems in the male house, and the pollen was a bit gummy, so Im not expecting too many. But I am in the process of a second go.
> I'll let ya know bro.


Your the best 2 seeds is enough for me to check them out! gonna pop some meltdown in a few days! 
btw those chicken dinners areblowing people away! And make huge yields of keif ! Great job .


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## oldman60 (Nov 26, 2020)

That Slymer is amazing.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 26, 2020)

Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Nov 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> You're on the list Joe. Im not sure how many beans I'll get out of this one. I had some humidity problems in the male house, and the pollen was a bit gummy, so Im not expecting too many. But I am in the process of a second go.
> I'll let ya know bro.


Bob i want in on this slyme


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Have a good Thanksgiving.


likewise Oldman


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving, ole buddy. Hope all is peaceful and happy in your neck of the woods, today.


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Nov 26, 2020)

HAPPY DANKSGIVING


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Stay safe!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving my virtual brother!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my virtual brother!


Happy turkey Mo


----------



## Joedank (Nov 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4752318


Looking ripe buddy nice job!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2020)

Bob’s good today..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2020)

That's good to hear, Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> That's good to hear, Bob.


When you getting your ass back to the states Jig ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2020)

a lil' lime gas..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> When you getting your ass back to the states Jig ?


As soon as I get a passport.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4759935
> View attachment 4759937
> View attachment 4759939 a lil' lime gas..


Is she currently dating...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is she currently dating...


Always 

May have some S1’s shortly


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2020)

Just finished up some very tasty Hazeman's ~ Cherry Pie x Hindu Kush


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks very frosty!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Just finished up some very tasty Hazeman's ~ Cherry Pie x Hindu KushView attachment 4766552


Bob always has great frost, beautiful.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 13, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Just finished up some very tasty Hazeman's ~ Cherry Pie x Hindu KushView attachment 4766552


What are the terps/flavours like on that one?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 13, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


>


@BobBitchen Sleeper concert that I saw at the Hartford CC...I had no idea what I saw back then!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2020)

Wut ?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2020)

Late start this year even in the N.E.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4759935
> View attachment 4759937
> View attachment 4759939 a lil' lime gas..


That looks incredible!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2020)

Brettman said:


> That looks incredible!


Thank you 


oldman60 said:


> Late start this year even in the N.E.


slow here too, really good snowmaking helps


----------



## Ladiesonly (Dec 14, 2020)

Do you ski or board Bob? Telluride is my favorite. Looking to get a place up there in 5 years. 




BobBitchen said:


> Wut ?
> 
> View attachment 4768213


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> Do you ski or board Bob? Telluride is my favorite. Looking to get a place up there in 5 years.


I’m a skier, Telluride is a fun mountain, enjoyed my visits there.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey Bob... I got a court date! March 9, 2021. Not sure yet, but I may be back in CA by summer next year. (but only for a visit... we're moving to the East Coast.)


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Bob... I got a court date! March 9, 2021. Not sure yet, but I may be back in CA by summer next year. (but only for a visit... we're moving to the East Coast.)


Great news Jig how is the family doing? When you get to the east coast we'll have to get in touch.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2020)

Bob we just got 30" of powder and northern New England got much more.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Bob... I got a court date! March 9, 2021. Not sure yet, but I may be back in CA by summer next year. (but only for a visit... we're moving to the East Coast.)


Woohoo you got a date holy shit! Me and Doc were just talking the other day about getting to see you once you’re back!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Bob... I got a court date! March 9, 2021. Not sure yet, but I may be back in CA by summer next year. (but only for a visit... we're moving to the East Coast.)


Great news Jig ! 
im glad things are finally moving along.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2020)

Likewise Oldman


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas, @BobBitchen ! Hope your crew is happy, today!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 25, 2020)

@jigfresh, Merry Christmas and a special prayer for your speedy and safe return.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## oldman60 (Dec 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4781602View attachment 4781603View attachment 4781604View attachment 4781605View attachment 4781606


Impeccable Bob and great photography also.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Impeccable Bob and great photography also.


I replaced my cheap old camera with a cheap new camera, pix were a test..lol


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks like they turned out well.


----------



## TogTokes (Dec 30, 2020)

Jesus man, nice new setup. You must learn well, and glad to have ya growing! Looking forward to seeing end results!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 31, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4781602View attachment 4781603View attachment 4781604View attachment 4781605View attachment 4781606


Slymer? Happy New Year @BobBitchen


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year Bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Slymer? Happy New Year @BobBitchen


Thank you Alta, Happy New Year
Yep, Slymer



oldman60 said:


> Happy New Year Bob.


Happy New Year oldman


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't post much but thanks @BobBitchen for this tool. 15 days in the cloner, clonex gel and clonex solution. Changed solution at day seven. It picked up the pump


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 4, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I don't post much but thanks @BobBitchen for this tool. 15 days in the cloner, clonex gel and clonex solution. Changed solution at day seven. It picked up the pump View attachment 4786713View attachment 4786716


Nice fish bones.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2021)

Killer roots Alta! 
Glad it worked out for you, ya did better than me, I never had results with Clonex.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Killer roots Alta!
> Glad it worked out for you, ya did better than me, I never had results with Clonex.


I think it is the prep/cleaning. I soak the pump, the inserts in the reservoir with a bleach solution for a day or so. I fill a bucket with water and hold everything down with the top of the cloner upside down. Then I dump the water and clean with a soft toothbrush(I read it does not scratch the reservoir and reduces places for bacterial growth). Then I run the system with water and change it out twice with the pump running. Change the water drop the ph and add clonex solution. I also dip the clones in clonex gel and let them sit it the cloner with the pump off. When clones are in cloner I turn it in and wait. How is the conditions? British Columbia is getting slammed. Its been warm with mixed precipitation it VT so fuck it not yet for me. Hunkering down for the spike in the Rona in the our area after the holidays. Kinda depressing when I think about it LOL.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m doing local this week, big bear, I understand they were making snow every day last week during the holidays, and they also got 2 feet of natural, no complaints on snow conditions for sure, but a few more people than a normal weekday yesterday


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 8, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I know you asked bob but l've gotten both green & purple phenos as wellView attachment 4398197 View attachment 4398199


@Bubby'sndalab I have that pheno smells like Welch's Grape Jelly. I find if I take just at nine weeks maybe a few extra days. I have gone to 70 but she loses the smell but gives you a very good evening smoke.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 9, 2021)

So to anyone who has grown the Blue Balls tell me how long you are all running it.
Some root porn for @BobBitchen  I must add that I normally put the cloner under t5 but this round they were under the 315
cmh. The time was reduced by a week for those results compared to my t5, meaning that would normally take three weeks and three reservoir changes..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> So to anyone who has grown the Blue Balls tell me how long you are all running it.
> Some root porn for @BobBitchen  I must add that I normally put the cloner under t5 but this round they were under the 315
> cmh. The time was reduced by a week for those results compared to my t5, meaning that would normally take three weeks and three reservoir changes..
> 
> ...








R00T Pr0n


I love the root pr0n. post yours up please.. aero, plugs, RW, cup 0' water



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 15, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @Bubby'sndalab I have that pheno smells like Welch's Grape Jelly. I find if I take just at nine weeks maybe a few extra days. I have gone to 70 but she loses the smell but gives you a very good evening smoke.


sorry man jus saw this

yea my pheno tastes like purple 
like if the color purple had a flavor this is it


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 15, 2021)

Blue Ballz day 66


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## oldman60 (Jan 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4799617


Very nice bro.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4799617


@BobBitchen Slymer?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen Slymer?


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jan 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


I watched this. Ive been playing since Covid19. Hope you have been skiing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> I watched this. Ive been playing since Covid19. Hope you have been skiing.


every day I can..


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4799617


With the sexy sound track even! Shake it baby


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2021)

I hope you're staying safe @fumble


----------



## PDRCanada (Jan 21, 2021)

That photo above is outstanding.
I grow a hybrid, Meat breath, and it looks very similar.
Smaller tight buds with more crystal than you could imagine on the
buds and the leaves......makes for great oil.

I've just started another grow....about day 30 of flower....the last year I've 
been experimenting with autos....done with that, I just grow for personal
so I dont need big buds with no personality, I'll stick with the high THC%

Again.....outstanding.


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I hope you're staying safe @fumble


Doing well Bob thank you. Moving in a different direction... will keep you posted


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey Bob... don't mean to hijack the thread, just figured this is where most of my friends all hang out so would make things easier. 

My court date in March isn't the actual trial... turns out the judge picks out cases they're assigned that look ripe for plea deals, and my judge thinks mine is good for a deal. So hopefully I'll be able to sign an agreement, pay a fine, get my passport back, and start living life without this shit hanging over my head. If we don't get a deal we like, we'll end up going to trial, which will probably be late this year or early 2022.

Looking forward to seeing some of yall again.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Bob... don't mean to hijack the thread, just figured this is where most of my friends all hang out so would make things easier.
> 
> My court date in March isn't the actual trial... turns out the judge picks out cases they're assigned that look ripe for plea deals, and my judge thinks mine is good for a deal. So hopefully I'll be able to sign an agreement, pay a fine, get my passport back, and start living life without this shit hanging over my head. If we don't get a deal we like, we'll end up going to trial, which will probably be late this year or early 2022.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of yall again.


Good luck buddy! I got my fingered crossed, it’s awesome things are finally moving forward!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2021)

I hope things go your way Jig.been a long time getting to this point.
Please post in this thread with updates as you wish.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Bob... don't mean to hijack the thread, just figured this is where most of my friends all hang out so would make things easier.
> 
> My court date in March isn't the actual trial... turns out the judge picks out cases they're assigned that look ripe for plea deals, and my judge thinks mine is good for a deal. So hopefully I'll be able to sign an agreement, pay a fine, get my passport back, and start living life without this shit hanging over my head. If we don't get a deal we like, we'll end up going to trial, which will probably be late this year or early 2022.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of yall again.


Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4799617


Very nice! @BobBitchen


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey friends, finally got my case handled. Waited 4.5 years for a 10 minute appointment at court. I signed a plea deal. 1 year suspended sentence (meaning I don't go to prison unless I break the law again in the next 2 years) and a fine of 14,103.33 euros. Weird number for sure. My lawyer says we might not have to pay it. So I guess in the end it all worked out. Not sure I'll be allowed to live in Spain and or Europe in the future with a felony conviction... but it sure as hell beats years in prison!

I think we'll be back in the states this fall. We'll see. Hoping we can all get together for a BBQ or something.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey friends, finally got my case handled. Waited 4.5 years for a 10 minute appointment at court. I signed a plea deal. 1 year suspended sentence (meaning I don't go to prison unless I break the law again in the next 2 years) and a fine of 14,103.33 euros. Weird number for sure. My lawyer says we might not have to pay it. So I guess in the end it all worked out. Not sure I'll be allowed to live in Spain and or Europe in the future with a felony conviction... but it sure as hell beats years in prison!
> 
> I think we'll be back in the states this fall. We'll see. Hoping we can all get together for a BBQ or something.


What fabulous news! Congratulations jig!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey friends, finally got my case handled. Waited 4.5 years for a 10 minute appointment at court. I signed a plea deal. 1 year suspended sentence (meaning I don't go to prison unless I break the law again in the next 2 years) and a fine of 14,103.33 euros. Weird number for sure. My lawyer says we might not have to pay it. So I guess in the end it all worked out. Not sure I'll be allowed to live in Spain and or Europe in the future with a felony conviction... but it sure as hell beats years in prison!
> 
> I think we'll be back in the states this fall. We'll see. Hoping we can all get together for a BBQ or something.


Hell yeah dude congrats!!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey friends, finally got my case handled. Waited 4.5 years for a 10 minute appointment at court. I signed a plea deal. 1 year suspended sentence (meaning I don't go to prison unless I break the law again in the next 2 years) and a fine of 14,103.33 euros. Weird number for sure. My lawyer says we might not have to pay it. So I guess in the end it all worked out. Not sure I'll be allowed to live in Spain and or Europe in the future with a felony conviction... but it sure as hell beats years in prison!
> 
> I think we'll be back in the states this fall. We'll see. Hoping we can all get together for a BBQ or something.


Yea!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey friends, finally got my case handled. Waited 4.5 years for a 10 minute appointment at court. I signed a plea deal. 1 year suspended sentence (meaning I don't go to prison unless I break the law again in the next 2 years) and a fine of 14,103.33 euros. Weird number for sure. My lawyer says we might not have to pay it. So I guess in the end it all worked out. Not sure I'll be allowed to live in Spain and or Europe in the future with a felony conviction... but it sure as hell beats years in prison!
> 
> I think we'll be back in the states this fall. We'll see. Hoping we can all get together for a BBQ or something.


Great news Jig.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey friends, finally got my case handled. Waited 4.5 years for a 10 minute appointment at court. I signed a plea deal. 1 year suspended sentence (meaning I don't go to prison unless I break the law again in the next 2 years) and a fine of 14,103.33 euros. Weird number for sure. My lawyer says we might not have to pay it. So I guess in the end it all worked out. Not sure I'll be allowed to live in Spain and or Europe in the future with a felony conviction... but it sure as hell beats years in prison!
> 
> I think we'll be back in the states this fall. We'll see. Hoping we can all get together for a BBQ or something.


Wish mine was that easy lol


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2021)

That's awesome Jigfresh


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 16, 2021)

Been too long boys. How's everyone doing!?!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4855389
> 
> Been too long boys. How's everyone doing!?!


How are you? it's been forever.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2021)

Ya ya !!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 22, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> How are you? it's been forever.


Doing good brother. Trying to stay safe and can't really remember how time has passed so fast the kids are growing up before my eyes Son just turned 5 and my daughter is soon to be 4 this summer. Ordered some cuts from First Class Genetics 
GMO x Mac1
Wedding Cake (JBeezy)
First pic is them flowering under 2 vivosun 1000 led. 
Second is the clones vegging under 2 viparsprectra 600w blurples


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks like you still have the touch.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 24, 2021)

Many thanks Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2021)

You’re more than welcome my friend.
I’m looking forward to seeing what you find .


----------



## numberfour (Mar 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You’re more than welcome my friend.
> I’m looking forward to seeing what you find .


Going by the pics you've posted should be some outright fire


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2021)

*Fireballs* personal smoke....ummmmm





a few Meltdowns..


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2021)

Is that the same fireball you started way back?!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Is that the same fireball you started way back?!


No, I lost the couple of keepers I had a few years back, been hunting on & off ever since


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4863368
> *Fireballs* personal smoke....ummmmm
> 
> View attachment 4863369
> ...


What are the Meltdowns?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> What are the Meltdowns?


Chernobyl ( Slymer cut ) x Honeybee


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2021)

I planted onions on Cesar Chavez day - seemed appropriate.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


Yo have you been getting any early am corn? @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Yo have you been getting any early am corn? @BobBitchen


It hasn't really corned up yet. Taking this week off to heal up a bit.
Hoping for corn next week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> It hasn't really corned up yet. Taking this week off to heal up a bit.
> Hoping for corn next week.


Nice....... just about everything around here is shutting down.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2021)

I did corn in shorts at Baldy back in 82. Bad idea!!!
It was a beautiful day though. Met many cool people and smoked them out.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 17, 2021)

Back in camp 

I never get tired of this view


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2021)

Aww man, nothing like Johnny Winter shreds!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2021)

No


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2021)

And.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2021)

@jigfresh 
Update?
You good ?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2021)

Right ?


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4894419View attachment 4894420View attachment 4894421View attachment 4894422View attachment 4894423View attachment 4894424No


looks like an awesome way to spend some time!


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @jigfresh
> Update?
> You good ?


I still haven't heard anything regarding paying my fine. Otherwise, I'm just getting used to not having something hanging over my head. Also, funnily Spain finally approved my application for permanent EU residency. So basically I can live and work in Europe the rest of my life if I'd like. However, they still haven't approved my wife or daughter. I don't know if we'll be back stateside this summer with the restrictions still proving to be a holdup. Maybe fall we'll be back for a visit. We're planning now to hang out here at least until the lease ends (next April).

So since we're going to be here a little longer I tossed some seeds in soil. I popped 5 of them and 1 of them is a 3 leafer. Meaning it had 3 cotyledons and now 3 leaves. I've never seen one before. Let's hope for girls! Last year I think out of 9 I got 8 males.


----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> I still haven't heard anything regarding paying my fine. Otherwise, I'm just getting used to not having something hanging over my head. Also, funnily Spain finally approved my application for permanent EU residency. So basically I can live and work in Europe the rest of my life if I'd like. However, they still haven't approved my wife or daughter. I don't know if we'll be back stateside this summer with the restrictions still proving to be a holdup. Maybe fall we'll be back for a visit. We're planning now to hang out here at least until the lease ends (next April).
> 
> So since we're going to be here a little longer I tossed some seeds in soil. I popped 5 of them and 1 of them is a 3 leafer. Meaning it had 3 cotyledons and now 3 leaves. I've never seen one before. Let's hope for girls! Last year I think out of 9 I got 8 males.


i gotva freebie med gom 1.0 from a seed bank and it has three leaves after the 3 cotildyond. now it has three branches coming out f it. i believe there femed seeds too


----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)

here she is


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2021)

*Fireballs*


*Chicken Dinne*r.. Meltdown x Fireballs


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Here is my set up now:
> 
> 
> 3 x 3 400hps 4 x 4 600 hps
> ...


That Dinachem was pretty good smoke. Grew three girls a few years back. Big yielders


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2021)

I love your great taste in music Bob!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2021)

That tent must smell amazing! Is that MD or Slymer?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2021)

Now that ski season has ended for me this year, I can get some seeds wet.
@Bobby schmeckle 's Bad Fish- Vegas Wedding
@numberfour 's Wedding Cake x Kush Mints
Hazeman's Cherry Pie x Hindu Kush
& another round of Meltdowns & Slymer S1's


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2021)

Mohican said:


> That tent must smell amazing! Is that MD or Slymer?


 Both, along with a few Chicken Dinner's & Fireballs


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Now that ski season has ended for me this year, I can get some seeds wet.
> @Bobby schmeckle 's Bad Fish- Vegas Wedding
> @numberfour 's Wedding Cake x Kush Mints
> Hazeman's Cherry Pie x Hindu Kush
> & another round of Meltdowns & Slymer S1's


I just popped some of @Bobby schmeckle BadFish Nilla Wafers and Wedding Cake f2s. Super excited to see how they come out. Your grow is looking tasty.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 4, 2021)

Mohican said:


> That tent must smell amazing! Is that MD or Slymer?


Here's a tent full of MD


----------



## numberfour (Jun 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Now that ski season has ended for me this year, I can get some seeds wet.
> @Bobby schmeckle 's Bad Fish- Vegas Wedding
> @numberfour 's Wedding Cake x Kush Mints
> Hazeman's Cherry Pie x Hindu Kush
> ...


Honored mate, can't wait to see how you get on with them, enjoy


----------



## pop22 (Jul 18, 2021)

@BobBitchen pm me please!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

I put in a new Veg tent


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

pop22 said:


> @BobBitchen pm me please!


Also won a new HLG 350R from a RIU contest 

Thanks @pop22


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Also won a new HLG 350R from a RIU contest
> 
> Thanks @pop22


Name dropper


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Also won a new HLG 350R from a RIU contest
> 
> Thanks @pop22


I love my hlg 350r @BobBitchen build it up to 100% over several days IMHO.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I love my hlg 350r @BobBitchen build it up to 100% over several days IMHO.


Hey Alta.
It's replacing a DIY strip build of the same'ish watts, so shouldn't be a problem


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I love my hlg 350r @BobBitchen build it up to 100% over several days IMHO.


You bringing your IKON pass to Mammoth this coming season ?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You bringing your IKON pass to Mammoth this coming season ?


yooooothinks for the reminder i deferred my pass I have buy that, thanks...lets just say nothing this year lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 30, 2021)

Im on a male hunt of Meltdown, I sent 12 samples to Delta Leaf Lab for sexing, only 1 came back as male, so I left it in the 1gal plastic & flowered it out.
This is it.

not a bad looking plant, but not the stud I was hoping for.
Its the second time Delta has given me an error, that I know of, I may have culled the wrong plants in the past from their test results. I think Im done with their service.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow that’s trash! Not the plant, the lab of course. They should be glad attorneys are so expensive. It’s actually against the law to sell goods or services that don’t reasonably meet their intended purpose. I feel like that is getting very loose in this country. Too many people getting away with scams.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 31, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Wow that’s trash! Not the plant, the lab of course. They should be glad attorneys are so expensive. It’s actually against the law to sell goods or services that don’t reasonably meet their intended purpose. I feel like that is getting very loose in this country. Too many people getting away with scams.


I don't believe the company is a scam, maybe sloppy work or I'm to small of a fish? They also left 3 samples as "weak DNA signal, retesting", I've emailed them for retest results with no response, I first sent the samples in 6/23 , they advertise, "Our lab will send results via PDF within 2-5 business days after we receive your samples."
No worries. It was always a luxury I really didn't need. Back to Oldschool


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 31, 2021)

I had some major issues with Delta Leaf a few months back. It was with my run of Meltdown as well. I have since used Farmer Freeman and I would have to say that it was a night and day experience. It is slightly more expensive but being able to snip off a leaf tip instead of the smash card...worth every penny.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 31, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> I had some major issues with Delta Leaf a few months back. It was with my run of Meltdown as well. I have since used Farmer Freeman and I would have to say that it was a night and day experience. It is slightly more expensive but being able to snip off a leaf tip instead of the smash card...worth every penny.


Tnx Buck, I'll keep them in mind if I find myself *needing* quick sexing.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx Buck, I'll keep them in mind if I find myself *needing* quick sexing.


I spoke to this company and the owner was who I spoke to. I have not used them yet but I am going to give it a try.








Farmer Freeman: EZ-XY


Farmer Freeman EZ-XY Plant DNA Sex Test. Plant sex testing based in Washington, D.C. Genetic sex test.




farmerfreeman.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I spoke to this company and the owner was who I spoke to. I have not used them yet but I am going to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, same co. Buck recommended above it looks like


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Thank you, same co. Buck recommended above it looks like


yeah I saw that after I posted so I liked his post.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks again, HLG & @pop22.


----------



## pop22 (Aug 9, 2021)

That should brighten up things a bit!







BobBitchen said:


> Thanks again, HLG & @pop22.
> View attachment 4960876View attachment 4960877View attachment 4960878View attachment 4960879


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Thanks again, HLG & @pop22.
> View attachment 4960876View attachment 4960877View attachment 4960878View attachment 4960879


Congrats


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 11, 2021)

Finally popped some of the Fireball x Slymer for a suuuuper later try at something to smoke. Been a rough season for me to try and grow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 12, 2021)

angryblackman said:


> Finally popped some of the Fireball x Slymer for a suuuuper later try at something to smoke. Been a rough season for me to try and grow.


I haven't seen you around for awhile. Hope you're well ABM.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I haven't seen you around for awhile. Hope you're well ABM.


I am around and lurking. My kidneys took a shit on my so I am now on dialysis and waiting on the list. Been making the best of life as I can.  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2021)

angryblackman said:


> I am around and lurking. My kidneys took a shit on my so I am now on dialysis and waiting on the list. Been making the best of life as I can.  I appreciate the kind words.


Sorry to hear of the health issues ABM, stay positive, wishing you the best.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2021)

Yikes ABM! How did that happen?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hopefully not from Diabetes like mine is. Good luck ABM prayers and good vibes to you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

angryblackman said:


> I am around and lurking. My kidneys took a shit on my so I am now on dialysis and waiting on the list. Been making the best of life as I can.  I appreciate the kind words.


Good to see you and sad to hear this


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 17, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Yikes ABM! How did that happen?


Poor genetics unfortunately. High Blood pressure overworked my kidneys and caused them to fail. Got it all under control now but the damage is done.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2021)

angryblackman said:


> Poor genetics unfortunately. High Blood pressure overworked my kidneys and caused them to fail. Got it all under control now but the damage is done.
> Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2021)

I was in the ER with palpitations (from dehydration) and we talked about blood pressure medicine. I said I didn't like the damage it caused kidneys and the doc replied "high blood pressure is much worse for your kidneys than BP medicine."
I started taking the pills and getting checkups. So far so good.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 17, 2021)

Mohican said:


> I was in the ER with palpitations (from dehydration) and we talked about blood pressure medicine. I said I didn't like the damage it caused kidneys and the doc replied "high blood pressure is much worse for your kidneys than BP medicine."
> I started taking the pills and getting checkups. So far so good.


I was young and felt ok so I didn't heed the dr's warnings. I didn't realize how serious of an issue it was until I was stage 4.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2021)

I am so sorry. You are not that old either. At least going by what I remember of the BBQ.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2021)

My son has high blood pressure at 25, y’all making me worry. I’m going to get on him about getting back on meds.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> My son has high blood pressure at 25, y’all making me worry. I’m going to get on him about getting back on meds.


The really tough part about it is you feel better with high blood pressure, taking medicine that makes you feel slower sucks but in about 3 months you no longer notice it. Sadly those three months are forever when you're young.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The really tough part about it is you feel better with high blood pressure, taking medicine that makes you feel slower sucks but in about 3 months you no longer notice it. Sadly those three months are forever when you're young.


That must be why he doesn’t like taking it. He trains mma.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 19, 2021)

Mohican said:


> I am so sorry. You are not that old either. At least going by what I remember of the BBQ.


Yes sir. Just hit 47 this year. Got a rough 2nd half ahead of me but I am fighting.  


colocowboy said:


> My son has high blood pressure at 25, y’all making me worry. I’m going to get on him about getting back on meds.


Definitely have him keep on top of it. Meds are way better than the alternative and just waiting it out.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2021)

@BobBitchen I have 3 Slymer x Fireball going right now and is there anything that I should be looking out for? Seems that 2 are growing really well for the time that they have been in soil and in my past experience those are usually the males. The other has the same structure but is in a plastic container instead of a smart bag so that could be the difference. Thanks in advance and if I missed it in here somewhere can you link me?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 20, 2021)

angryblackman said:


> @BobBitchen I have 3 Slymer x Fireball going right now and is there anything that I should be looking out for? Seems that 2 are growing really well for the time that they have been in soil and in my past experience those are usually the males. The other has the same structure but is in a plastic container instead of a smart bag so that could be the difference. Thanks in advance and if I missed it in here somewhere can you link me?


I only did a few grows of it, *Southern Slymball *, no herms/balls/nanners. Had no complaints from anyone that ran them & got back to me.
If I remember correctly, most were FB leaners for me.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I only did a few grows of it, *Southern Slymball *, no herms/balls/nanners. Had no complaints from anyone that ran them & got back to me.
> If I remember correctly, most were FB leaners for me.


Everything is looking great. Both remaining plants are female and have been up potted to a 7 and 15 gallon bag. I would have gone 15 for both but ran out of soil. Thanks to the fairy and to you  for the info.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 3, 2021)

@BobBitchen What pheno of the Fireball did you use for the Southern Slymball? It's looking like the tall pheno from what I am getting here coming out of veg.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2021)

angryblackman said:


> @BobBitchen What pheno of the Fireball did you use for the Southern Slymball? It's looking like the tall pheno from what I am getting here coming out of veg.


It was a male I had found from searching a few runs.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> It was a male I had found from searching a few runs.


Strong genetics sir.. This thing is moving and if it doesn't flip in the next week it's getting up potted again.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2021)

I can't believe the resin rails on the clone cuttings flower out in the garden! I need to get some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2021)

Chernobyl

I've got a run in front of me yet but many thanks Bob


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2021)

Meltdown


----------



## DrFos33 (Sep 30, 2021)

@BobBitchen Is there anywhere carrying your Chernobyl beans? DC seed exchange had them, but sold out before I could order. Will they be getting more or does anyone else have them?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> @BobBitchen Is there anywhere carrying your Chernobyl beans? DC seed exchange had them, but sold out before I could order. Will they be getting more or does anyone else have them?


Thanks for the interest. I just talked to Paul @ DCSE, he said they are "low" on inventory .
I'll be re-sticking him early next week.


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 1, 2021)

Appreciate the response. So excited to get my hands on these and pop'em.
Thanks again, Bob!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2021)

@curious2garden did you do Disneyland trip already ?
Did/are you doing the Princess breakfast ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2021)

A few pix of current Meltdown run ...

#S5




#S3




#S6

bout 8weeks in ..


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> A few pix of current Meltdown run ...
> View attachment 5001019View attachment 5001020
> #S5
> 
> ...


They really are bitching! Exquisite.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden did you do Disneyland trip already ?
> Did/are you doing the Princess breakfast ?


Next week my friend and I'm still trying to book the Princess breakfast, although not too hard. She is so young I don't think it matters this time. I'm considering the drive and I'm going to leave at like 3-4 am down the 5 and just sleep in the parking lot until my kids arrive LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Next week my friend and I'm still trying to book the Princess breakfast, although not too hard. She is so young I don't think it matters this time. I'm considering the drive and I'm going to leave at like 3-4 am down the 5 and just sleep in the parking lot until my kids arrive LOL


I was just curious, My daughters birthday was last week, her & her mom had season there passes forever. 
I mentioned to my X about the Princess's breakfast & she poo-pooed the idea, 
it was my daughters 27th...
she's still my little girl.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I was just curious, My daughters birthday was last week, her & her mom had season there passes forever.
> I mentioned to my X about the Princess's breakfast & she poo-pooed the idea,
> it was my daughters 27th...
> she's still my little girl.


 she's obviously your ex for a good reason. Hell I'll be right beside my granddaughter for the Princess makeovers they offer, when she's a little older. I'm already planning for my next big birthday at the Grand Californian with a club level suite LOL. I'm such a Disneyland sucker. I've had APs for a long time and my cousin had a Club 33 membership he would not share (with me) LOL.

My kids weren't huge on Disneyland. The best time was when I pulled the three of them from school telling them we had to go to the dentist and then took them to Disneyland ;D I think they enjoyed it the most that time but was it love of D'land or relief over no dentist? I'll never know. But I'm pretty chuffed my son asked me to share his daughter's first visit. Best birthday gift ever!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2021)

We had APs back when you could park next to the front gate and walk in. One time it was so crowded that we went in and rode the people mover ten times and watched the crowd from above and then went home.

We collect matchbooks, and my daughter had a friend who's family had a Club 33 membership and gave us some matches from there. We also have a Disneyland ashtray!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

Mohican said:


> We had APs back when you could park net to the front gate and walk in. One time it was so crowded that we went in and rode the people mover ten times and watched the crowd from above and then went home.
> 
> We collect matchbooks, and my daughter had a friend who's family had a Club 33 membership and gave us some matches from there. We also have a Disneyland ashtray!
> 
> ...


I remember those days  I was so upset about the destruction of the parking lot I let my AP lapse for a couple years and it wasn't until recently I visited DCA for the first time!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2021)

We stopped going too. The kids had APs and we would use the drop-off area to deliver them and receive them.

We had a carpool entrance the took us straight to the park. It is gone now 

I have started harvesting the MD and Slymer plants! I am so excited


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2021)

A few Meltdowns.

#3s


#5s


#6s


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2021)

Honeybee stud hunt


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2021)

Switched out my DIY strip/QB build for a HLG 650R.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> A few Meltdowns.
> View attachment 5004969View attachment 5004970
> #3s
> 
> ...


Bob, do those indicas immobilize you ? I had to swich to sativa...it gets me moving and grooving. Beauties as usual !


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Bob, do those indicas immobilize you ? I had to swich to sativa...it gets me moving and grooving. Beauties as usual !


I enjoy both. Movin' & groovin' is nice.
So is snoozin & groovin


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> A few Meltdowns.
> View attachment 5004969View attachment 5004970
> #3s
> 
> ...


kept #3s

culled #5s

reversing #6s


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2021)

Honeybee male I am watching..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2021)

My Meltdown keeper for the last few years, 
bout' 9wks


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 20, 2021)

Dropped 5 beans and 5 beans popped...Thanks Bob, pretty bitchen beans!!!
I had been looking for Chernobyl for years.
Appreciate you keeping it going and sharing the wealth. Honored to add it to my collection.
Thanks again, Bob

P.S.
The Meltdown looks incredible and I may have to take your advice and give it a shot at the title as well


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2021)

Honeybee back in the garden 
bout 6wks


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


That Honeybee is beautiful Bob.


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


That is a beautiful plant, did the color come on naturally or did you have to lower the temperature at night to get it to express the purple?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> That is a beautiful plant, did the color come on naturally or did you have to lower the temperature at night to get it to express the purple?


genetics.
*Honeybee = *Plushberry x ( Purple Kush x Grape stomper OG ).... so Purp's
one of @genuity 's great chucks


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> genetics.
> *Honeybee = *Plushberry x ( Purple Kush x Grape stomper OG ).... so Purp's
> one of @genuity 's great chucks


Very nice. [new, not allowed to like things yet, i guess]


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> Very nice. [new, not allowed to like things yet, i guess]


Welcome


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2021)

I love the looks of that and well grown as well!
What are the genetics again of the HoneyBee?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 25, 2021)

bassman999 said:


> I love the looks of that and well grown as well!
> What are the genetics again of the HoneyBee?


^^^ look 3 posts up...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^^ look 3 posts up...lol


Thanks!
There are a few strains with the same or a similar name.
But this is the one I need in my garden!!
I dont see seeds nor did I ever on the BB site.
Is there somewhere else to get them?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


Still fuckin' Killin' it, I see!


----------



## twon8 (Dec 11, 2021)

What are the common flowering times on the honeybee and Chaka khan? I’m almost to 9 weeks with the Chaka khan and it’s looking ready.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2021)

twon8 said:


> What are the common flowering times on the honeybee and Chaka khan? I’m almost to 9 weeks with the Chaka khan and it’s looking ready.


Personal preference / environment 
9 - 11 weeks would be a safe guess


----------



## Chip Green (Dec 11, 2021)

Pretty excited about your Chernobyl S1s I got from DCSE Bob. The first two beans I cubed stood up in less than 48hrs, very springy and stout, showing robust vigor.


----------



## twon8 (Dec 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Personal preference / environment
> 9 - 11 weeks would be a safe guess


Thank you sir. I’ll post some pics right before harvest.


----------



## twon8 (Dec 13, 2021)

Chaka Khan at 9 weeks


----------



## CrownedRuffians (Dec 25, 2021)

@BobBitchen any plans on a restock of the Chaka khan at DCSE?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2021)

CrownedRuffians said:


> @BobBitchen any plans on a restock of the Chaka khan at DCSE?


yes on my end, im waiting on Paul's reply


----------



## visajoe1 (Dec 26, 2021)

Congrats on the seeds Bob, didnt know you had them out there. That Chernobyl looks great everytime I see it, had to grab the last pack at DCSE


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Dec 27, 2021)

some super frost setting in. Meltdown. @BobBitchen I have 3 distinct phenos. Very unique terps on each. My favorite is “bubble gum” like the most bubbly bubblegum. Looks sativa dom and slow to flower. But wow it is so loud with bubble gum its unbelievable!


here’s pheno 2. More “earthy, cheese” tones. But the frost on this one reaches deep into fan leaves. About double the stretch on this one compared tofirst bubble gum pheno.



third one just hitting flower now. Been stretching in well. Will update more!!


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


wowsa!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> some super frost setting in. Meltdown. @BobBitchen I have 3 distinct phenos. Very unique terps on each. My favorite is “bubble gum” like the most bubbly bubblegum. Looks sativa dom and slow to flower. But wow it is so loud with bubble gum its unbelievable!
> View attachment 5054812
> 
> here’s pheno 2. More “earthy, cheese” tones. But the frost on this one reaches deep into fan leaves. About double the stretch on this one compared tofirst bubble gum pheno.
> ...


Very nice 
ya got some frost monsters going, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

CrownedRuffians said:


> @BobBitchen any plans on a restock of the Chaka khan at DCSE?


went in the mail today, give em a week or so & Paul should have them back up.
Tnx for the interest.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


I am on my last 2 honeybee seeds, so far 0 for 8. I scuffed them with emory and 1 day in h2o2 solution for 24 hours now in H2O. They seem to have a tough shell. Slymers are doing well. Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v been lurking & learning here for a little over three years now, I was lucky enough to stumble into some great threads, club 600, Breeders Boutique, & a few others, very talented growers & cool people, thanks all .
> I'm enjoying the growing experience very much ( fucking addicted!) and thought Id start a thread of my small set up, I love learning more about this plant & growing, so all comments welcome.
> 
> thx for commin by
> ...



Smart man, wish I had done the same! I jumped right in and not knowing how to move on here I got smashed and that almost ruined my experience. But the good people in our community never fail and now I've built a couple relationships on here with really good long time growers that also had great value in their suggestions. I saved hundreds of dollars on 5 bean pack's from my new friends.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Smart man, wish I had done the same! I jumped right in and not knowing how to move on here I got smashed and that almost ruined my experience. But the good people in our community never fail and now I've built a couple relationships on here with really good long time growers that also had great value in their suggestions. I saved hundreds of dollars on 5 bean pack's from my new friends.


The trolls have gotten worse in the last few yrs here IMO, I hit the ignore button, I've got no time for douchebags.
Welcome.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The trolls have gotten worse in the last few yrs here IMO, I hit the ignore button, I've got no time for douchebags.
> Welcome.


There's a guy here where I live goes by Bob's bitchin stichen and does Harley seats n leather work.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 28, 2021)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I am on my last 2 honeybee seeds, so far 0 for 8. I scuffed them with emory and 1 day in h2o2 solution for 24 hours now in H2O. They seem to have a tough shell. Slymers are doing well. Thanks @BobBitchen


Just for the record these were seeds that @BobBitchen sent to me in summer of 2017 so I want everyone to know my storage of them was not optimum. My blue balls is from when I popped it in 2017 and I have kept her around for years, still one of my all time favorites. @BobBitchen has shared some fire with us over the years thank you again.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

Meltdown




Slymer




more Slymer


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5056528
> 
> View attachment 5056529
> 
> ...


Soon i will have some slymer buds... those look to die for


----------



## Midwestgorillagrower (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5056528
> 
> View attachment 5056529
> 
> ...


I was going to buy these from dcseedexchange and they ran out. Looks amazing!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5056528
> 
> View attachment 5056529
> 
> ...



Sweet job dude


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2021)

Midwestgorillagrower said:


> I was going to buy these from dcseedexchange and they ran out. Looks amazing!


Thanks.
Just restocked, s/b available by the weekend.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 31, 2021)

Root Porn 8 days clonex gel and solution.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 31, 2021)

Bob who bred mmm


BobBitchen said:


> Thanks.
> Just restocked, s/b available by the weekend.



That is a picture to admire admirers! Rocked that run foresure bro! Slymer/ Golden Ticket I believe are linked because? Was is that both are Chernobyl pheno types? I'd love to remember the lineage because one of these here packs I seem to collect is a Jilly Bean x Chernobyl & it says Golden Ticket/Slymer. Hope I get some of those traits.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 31, 2021)

Is that a TGA strain, could have sworn subcool was the breeder but I don't know. I know he used it for sure.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

Midwestgorillagrower said:


> I was going to buy these from dcseedexchange and they ran out. Looks amazing!


WELCOME to RIU


----------



## Midwestgorillagrower (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> WELCOME to RIU


Thanks bud!


----------



## Tikbalang (Jan 4, 2022)

Bitchen beans-bitchen roots (Chernobyl)
Thanks Bob.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


Just dropped four Honeybee beans into water. The reason I wanted to try this was when I saw it had grape stomper in it.
Thank you sir @BobBitchen how is the snow?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Just dropped four Honeybee beans into water. The reason I wanted to try this was when I saw it had grape stomper in it.
> Thank you sir @BobBitchen how is the snow?


Aww , killer day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

I have ice lol might snow Friday I hear


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have ice lol might snow Friday I hear


Where in New England? Do you get out much? I have a Killington mid week pass and an Ikon so I get sugarbush and loon(I have never been to loon).
If you ski midweek lmk @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Where in New England? Do you get out much? I have a Killington mid week pass and an Ikon so I get sugarbush and loon(I have never been to loon).
> If you ski midweek lmk @DarkWeb


I try to only ski midweek. I'll let you know if I go to Killington.

Did you know like two days ago 90 Killington employees tested positive......big outbreak in that area.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Where in New England? Do you get out much? I have a Killington mid week pass and an Ikon so I get sugarbush and loon(I have never been to loon).
> If you ski midweek lmk @DarkWeb



@ilovetoskiatalta 
Why did you buy a Killington midweek pass if you have the ikon? Are you in that area?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2022)

Who else skied sexy today?
Lol….


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Who else skied sexy today?
> Lol….


Freezing rain again........I wonder if hockey skates come in 180's.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Who else skied sexy today?
> Lol….


I hit up Ski Cooper on Monday. 50 buck lift ticket. not a cloud in the sky and about 30 degrees.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Freezing rain again........I wonder if hockey skates come in 180's.....


i probably could have shaved with mine when i lived in PA and skied the pocono ice sheets.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2022)

57* bluebird spring day.
Parking lot flank steak at the ready.

had a good day


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2022)

Photo skills^^^


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5060955


represent!

what are lift lines like at mammoth on a weekday? 

that's what i love about cooper: a "long" wait is 3 minutes. lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> represent!
> 
> what are lift lines like at mammoth on a weekday?
> 
> that's what i love about cooper: a "long" wait is 3 minutes. lol.


Zero wait to WTF !!!
Gotta know how to work the mountain 
It’s big so no problem


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i probably could have shaved with mine when i lived in PA and skied the pocono ice sheets.


I believe it.

Race edges are bad. I've sliced my hands up pretty good tuning them. I have seen people needing stitches and that was all the way through all their layers. They can be very dangerous.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 5, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> (I have never been to loon)


Loon really sucks any day other than midweek, busy as hell. The only place worse than that around here is sunapee in terms of crowds.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2022)

Chernobyl s1 #4

Got 4 in this run, the one above and 2 quite like it and one stocky broad leaf. Just flipped today, she needs a little tidy but will post updates as it gets interesting.

Thanks again Bob


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee back in the garden
> bout 6wks
> View attachment 5032685View attachment 5032686View attachment 5032687View attachment 5032688View attachment 5032689


Thanks @BobBitchen four honeybee dropped in H20 two days later they are in some seed soil.
Slymers are one week into 12/12.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m jealous, hope you’re having a blast!! Even living out west now I haven’t had the time or money to hit the slopes yet. It’s on the list though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2022)

Gonna be a good day


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 10, 2022)

Gonna make this sticker more famous than the Alta Snowflake


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 10, 2022)

Honeybee 72 hours from being dropped in H2O
Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 10, 2022)

Bitchin´...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5064368


Hey Bob what kinda cooler is that and do you like it? I know there's more than just yeti and have been thinking about one for this summer.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey Bob what kinda cooler is that and do you like it? I know there's more than just yeti and have been thinking about one for this summer.


It’s a canyon, rated better for keeping ice than all the others, but I’m sure they are all close. No complaints


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> It’s a canyon, rated better for keeping ice than all the others, but I’m sure they are all close. No complaints


Those are nice. Looking at the website now. Watch out for Smoky the Bear


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are nice. Looking at the website now. Watch out for Smoky the Bear


F’ers should be asleep now for a few.
Canyon is quality, no complaints


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5064272


that dog is like me on last run with the jelly legs. just coast down to the parking lot. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5064368


is this every apres-ski with you?? i gotta get my ass to Mammoth. lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2022)

Another best day ever!!!!


rkymtnman said:


> is this every apres-ski with you?? i gotta get my ass to Mammoth. lol.


Yep, i car camp & try not to go into town at all. So both camp stoves & a bbq used daily.
Been doing flank steak & mushrooms the last few.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2022)

@rkymtnman 
Weekday crowds


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2022)

another best day ever….


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2022)

Tried the mammoth tracking app yesterday.

took out my short turn skis, stayed on the bottom mountain all day.
Groomers were perfection 
Hero snow


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5065439View attachment 5065440View attachment 5065441View attachment 5065442
> another best day ever….


Bitchen beard Bob..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5065439View attachment 5065440View attachment 5065441View attachment 5065442
> another best day ever….


What does the other side of that Ridge look like? Looking awesome have a blast


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Gonna be a good day


Same thoughts, different places ....haha different day too


Love it out here, we spend up to 3 hours every morning in the woods.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2022)

just a dog & his van…


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5065628View attachment 5065629
> just a dog & his van…


Cool van.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool van.


Really nice rig.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5065628View attachment 5065629
> just a dog & his van…


Love that pop-up, looks like it's there so people can stand up straight in the vehicle, rather than a loft space but it's hard to tell.

Pretty bitchen, either way.


----------



## Ck427 (Jan 13, 2022)

Was happy to get my 10 pack of slymer s1's until I looked close and noticed white undeveloped beans. Upon inspection 7 seem healthy and viable. 2 of 3 collapsed, 3rd barely green. Not happy at this point.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> Was happy to get my 10 pack of slymer s1's until I looked close and noticed white undeveloped beans. Upon inspection 7 seem healthy and viable. 2 of 3 collapsed, 3rd barely green. Not happy at this point.


PM sent.
Sorry my friend, I’ll make it right.
Let’s get you happy again…


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 14, 2022)

10 days since they were dropped in water.
sorry to hijack @BobBitchen
Four Honeybee


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> 10 days since they were dropped in water.
> sorry to hijack @BobBitchen
> Four Honeybee View attachment 5067184


Looking good 
No Hijack bro, post here anytime  

My 4 Honeybee's, a few weeks ahead of yours.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 14, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Looking good
> No Hijack bro, post here anytime
> 
> My 4 Honeybee's, a few weeks ahead of yours.
> View attachment 5067205View attachment 5067206


They look darn healthy....they are bitchin, Bob !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 14, 2022)

" bitchen"


----------



## Bigtyme02 (Jan 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Looking good
> No Hijack bro, post here anytime
> 
> My 4 Honeybee's, a few weeks ahead of yours.
> View attachment 5067205View attachment 5067206





BobBitchen said:


> PM sent.
> Sorry my friend, I’ll make it right.
> Let’s get you happy again…


@BobBitchen I am interested in purchasing some Slymer. Can you PM me?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 15, 2022)

Slymer #1 and #2 no training 13 days 12/12 Seeds dropped in water 10/10/21

I


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2022)

Some light bleached *Chicken Dinner's*
_Meltdown x Fireballs_


----------



## Ck427 (Jan 21, 2022)

I want to let everyone know that I received a Very generous gift from bob bitchin seeds today. While I would have been happy with 3 replacements, he ensured I would be stoked! Shipped within hours. Thanks for being a great dude. Your customers appreciate you.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Slymer #1 and #2 no training 13 days 12/12 Seeds dropped in water 10/10/21
> 
> I View attachment 5067531View attachment 5067532


Just curious while you are not training/shaping...if ya don't mind me asking ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just curious while you are not training/shaping...if ya don't mind me asking ?


----------



## manedwolf (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice spears Bob! I've been reading through your thread and seeing all your creations....very nice work


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just curious while you are not training/shaping...if ya don't mind me asking ?


I will clean the bottoms and take clones at three weeks. Since it is a seed run I like to see how the plant grows(structure) before i send them into a scrog in the future.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 24, 2022)

Did some cleaning up on the lowers and supported branches with stakes. Three weeks 12/12 Also the honeybee doing its thing.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 27, 2022)

Slymer rails day 24 from flip no zoom no filter thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## LastHurrah (Feb 8, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> I want to let everyone know that I received a Very generous gift from bob bitchin seeds today. While I would have been happy with 3 replacements, he ensured I would be stoked! Shipped within hours. Thanks for being a great dude. Your customers appreciate you.


Holy Smokes Man! All those freebies for a few immature beans?!?! Some of my ten looked immature now that I think about it... HEY BOB!

Seriously though, nice score and three cheers for Bob and his Badass Bitchen Beans.

Here are nine of my ten Slymers after being topped once. These sprouted around December 7 and the pic is about a week old.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 8, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Slymer rails day 24 from flip no zoom no filter thanks @BobBitchen View attachment 5075185View attachment 5075186View attachment 5075187View attachment 5075188View attachment 5075189View attachment 5075190


looking great, what ec are you running at the moment? medium? keep it up


----------



## green217 (Feb 8, 2022)

Just found this thread. Got the s1 Chernobyl and Blue Balls otw. I'm going to pop them as soon as they arrive! Now going to spend rest of my lunch admiring you guys pics on here.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 8, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> looking great, what ec are you running at the moment? medium? keep it up


Soil FFOF Down to Earth amendments, FF trio, AN Cal/Mag, Big Bud, and Overdrive hand fed, photosynthesis plus.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 9, 2022)

Honeybee doing its thing. Blue Balls getting ready for flip. Slymer checking all the boxes. Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## fumble (Feb 11, 2022)

Hey Bob...looking good in here  hope all is well in your world


----------



## IamNeko (Feb 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> PM sent.
> Sorry my friend, I’ll make it right.
> Let’s get you happy again…


Just got a pack of the slymer s1 from DC seed exchange. All white seeds . Messaged dc seed exchange, but they did not reply


----------



## IamNeko (Feb 12, 2022)

IamNeko said:


> Just got a pack of the slymer s1 from DC seed exchange. All white seeds . Messaged dc seed exchange, but they did not reply


Had some rice in with the seeds as well. Other than that, all white seeds


----------



## IamNeko (Feb 12, 2022)

Hey Bob. Just picked up a pack of chernobyl s1 from DC seed exchange. Got the seeds today and they are all white. One was cracked . Vial had rice in it with the seeds. I messaged DC seed exchange about it and have not received a response. Any help with this would be super awesome. Thanks buddy. I appreciate any help you can provide


----------



## IamNeko (Feb 12, 2022)

IamNeko said:


> Just got a pack of the slymer s1 from DC seed exchange. All white seeds . Messaged dc seed exchange, but they did not reply
> No worries how do I pm you. I do t use this page much


----------



## IamNeko (Feb 12, 2022)

Not sure how to message on this site. Do you have a Facebook or email I could message you . Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it


----------



## Hitch (Feb 12, 2022)

IamNeko said:


> Just got a pack of the slymer s1 from DC seed exchange. All white seeds . Messaged dc seed exchange, but they did not reply
> 
> Had some rice in with the seeds as well. Other than that, all white seeds
> 
> ...


Jesus give it a sec, it’ll get made right.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2022)

IamNeko said:


> Just got a pack of the slymer s1 from DC seed exchange. All white seeds . Messaged dc seed exchange, but they did not reply





IamNeko said:


> Had some rice in with the seeds as well. Other than that, all white seeds





IamNeko said:


> Hey Bob. Just picked up a pack of chernobyl s1 from DC seed exchange. Got the seeds today and they are all white. One was cracked . Vial had rice in it with the seeds. I messaged DC seed exchange about it and have not received a response. Any help with this would be super awesome. Thanks buddy. I appreciate any help you can provide





IamNeko said:


> Not sure how to message on this site. Do you have a Facebook or email I could message you . Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it


PM sent


----------



## green217 (Feb 13, 2022)

DC seed exchange really looked out on the freebies! I purchased two packs and got 6 delivered.

Dropped
3 Chernobyl S1
4 blue balls
4 fireballs

Found dome old BB stock in the stash too. Popped some sour cherry and hot dog x sour cherry. And a pre98 Bubba a friend gave me for Xmas .

Fireball is probably my favorite strain to grow. I like the short stocky pheno!


----------



## green217 (Feb 13, 2022)

green217 said:


> DC seed exchange really looked out on the freebies! I purchased two packs and got 6 delivered.
> 
> Dropped
> 3 Chernobyl S1
> ...


And all of my seeds have germinated and sprouted tails except for two of the blue balls. And that's because the paper towel was a little on the dry side, I'll Give it another couple of days and they'll follow suit like the rest.

All 3 of.my s1 Chernobyls germinated just fine!
Thank you Bob for keeping the fireball going! Felt like Xmas when I saw them!


----------



## green217 (Feb 13, 2022)

What's the flower time usually run on the Chernobyl s1's?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 13, 2022)

green217 said:


> What's the flower time usually run on the Chernobyl s1's?



I find right around 70 days works for my setup.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 14, 2022)

A couple of *Chicken Dinner's* finishing up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2022)

The crystalized frost on that chicken dinner is insane !


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 15, 2022)

That's looking Killer Bob.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2022)

Lol I cannot wait


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 24, 2022)

No zoom no flash...Slymer moving along...in the top two frostiest plants I have had the pleasure to grow. The other was Afgooey and I lost it in reveg. I have clones the these two Slymers, thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## green217 (Mar 13, 2022)

They are small but stoked to run Fireballs, Blue Balls, and Chernobyl s1s! They are the smallest plantd in the solo cups.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 15, 2022)

Slymer #1 70 days lime green fuel this was the shorter one thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 15, 2022)

Slymer #2 purple taller straight fuel, so i noticed this one was got a stronger fuel smell in the last 5 days.
I did not think they would go this long so I last fed at week 8 thinking they would be done in a week but I let them go to 70 so the lights sucked every last drop out of them. The stems had trichomes.These were under Hortilux led.
Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Slymer #2 purple taller straight fuel, so i noticed this one was got a stronger fuel smell in the last 5 days.
> I did not think they would go this long so I last fed at week 8 thinking they would be done in a week but I let them go to 70 so the lights sucked every last drop out of them. The stems had trichomes.These were under Hortilux led.
> Thanks @BobBitchen View attachment 5102049View attachment 5102050View attachment 5102051View attachment 5102052


Looks killer Alta !
Spring skiing here..
Tank tops & titties


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks killer Alta !
> Spring skiing here..
> Tank tops & titties


I might be out on Friday too. 62° and sunny! It was nice yesterday once the sun came out.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 15, 2022)

Ill post my slymer too! Bob was totally right, should have popped more! It smells delicous limey sweetness.

Even the under larf looks tasty

Abit of a magnesium hog though, i cant seem to supply enough.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 16, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Ill post my slymer too! Bob was totally right, should have popped more! It smells delicous limey sweetness.
> View attachment 5102317
> Even the under larf looks tasty
> View attachment 5102318
> Abit of a magnesium hog though, i cant seem to supply enough.


I agree she is a strong feeder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks killer Alta !
> Spring skiing here..
> Tank tops & titties


did you see Chelsea Chandler sking with a joint, drink and topless for her birthday, on her instagram page? she is living the dream!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> did you see Chelsea Chandler sking with a joint, drink and topless for her birthday, on her instagram page? she is living the dream!


as it should be


----------



## Nizza (Mar 19, 2022)

Chernobyl (slymer cut) s1
Frostiest in the tent so far, great job Bob thanks a ton!
Not sure when to harvest I figure a few more weeks
Nice plants yall


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2022)

As my two seedlings are doing good and Odin said that I needed to wish you a Blue Bird of a day


----------



## Nizza (Mar 19, 2022)

The blue balls has a very strong structure, it is tall and the 4 tops stayed tight to one another


----------



## Nizza (Mar 22, 2022)

How much longer would yall recommend to let this chernobyl keep going? The calyxes are swelling faster than I had expected. I was shooting for 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 23, 2022)

Nizza said:


> How much longer would yall recommend to let this chernobyl keep going? The calyxes are swelling faster than I had expected. I was shooting for 2 or 3 weeksView attachment 5106246


The smalls come on strong at the end. @BobBitchen said go to 70 and the last five days it really got the fuel lime smell. Of course depends on environment ect...


----------



## Nizza (Mar 23, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> The smalls come on strong at the end. @BobBitchen said go to 70 and the last five days it really got the fuel lime smell. Of course depends on environment ect...


Dang that's too bad cause I haven't kept track of how long they've been flipped
Anyone possibly got an idea just by looking at the picture how much longer you'd let it go? I just don't wanna make the mistake of harvesting too early.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Dang that's too bad cause I haven't kept track of how long they've been flipped
> Anyone possibly got an idea just by looking at the picture how much longer you'd let it go? I just don't wanna make the mistake of harvesting too early.


wow, thats super frosty. i wish i could take a scope to it. it looks done ro me from the picture but i would scope it for amber trichomes. nice job!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> did you see Chelsea Chandler sking with a joint, drink and topless for her birthday, on her instagram page? she is living the dream!


who is chelsea chandler?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 24, 2022)

Prelim smoke report: which I never do since they were just dried going into bins but I could not wait lol...
Rolled joints of each,
Slymer#1 nice heady high, smoked late during the afternoon and I was able to do shit  This is some head stash shit like no other...all lime gas no brakes.
Slymer#2 very strong, amazing gas, it gave me severe munchies 
Thanks @BobBitchen this is some next level


----------



## green217 (Mar 24, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Dang that's too bad cause I haven't kept track of how long they've been flipped
> Anyone possibly got an idea just by looking at the picture how much longer you'd let it go? I just don't wanna make the mistake of harvesting too early.


I usually go by how the pistils recede into the calyx. They get that swollen look. And most strains severely reduce new pistil growth. This usually happens at the top 1st and works its way down the plant. IME letting cannabis flower for as long as I can produces good results. But they can shoot out some male parts if pushed real far.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 24, 2022)

Easy Bob, hope you're well mate.

Apologies, didn't have the best of runs with the Slymer S1's. I made a few changes (dropped running watts and running hours) and they hated me for it lol. They wanted and needed more light.

Flowered 4 girls, 3 uniform with thin leaves and 1 large framed broad leaf. Beautiful loud fresh lime noses on all, its mouthwatering good, can't wait to taste. Some cracking frost on them.

Chernobyl / Slymer S1 #5


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Easy Bob, hope you're well mate.
> 
> Apologies, didn't have the best of runs with the Slymer S1's. I made a few changes (dropped running watts and running hours) and they hated me for it lol. They wanted and needed more light.
> 
> ...


Apologies? Nope…
Looks good from here my friend.
I hope it works for you.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I agree she is a strong feeder.


good to know


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> who is chelsea chandler?


she is a comedian, author, talk show host . she is a self proclaimed slut from New Jersey. very funny lady. she has now Finally found a soul mate boyfriend who is also a comedian. he is soooo pussy whipped by her , its adorable to see them interact together. very funny couple.


----------



## Popop (Mar 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> she is a comedian, author, talk show host . she is a self proclaimed slut from New Jersey. very funny lady. she has now Finally found a soul mate boyfriend who is also a comedian. he is soooo pussy whipped by her , its adorable to see them interact together. very funny couple.


gross


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2022)

Popop said:


> gross


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5108868


She was definitely a ski instructor in a previous life.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## green217 (Apr 14, 2022)

just flipped my room to flower. I have 3 slymers, 3 fireballs, and 3 blue balls. All sexed already. The males are gone.


----------



## green217 (Apr 14, 2022)

green217 said:


> View attachment 5118216 just flipped my room to flower. I have 3 slymers, 3 fireballs, and 3 blue balls. All sexed already. The males are gone.


I can already see the slymer stands out. All three have similar structure and the leaves appear more sativa than every thing else.


----------



## green217 (Apr 28, 2022)

Stretching on out...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 28, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee..
> View attachment 3786901
> 70 days


@BobBitchen six years later here we have one of four beans that is a female. It is a McD large soda (I have a bad diet coke habit).
Honeybee flipped five days ago, very healthy plant. Hope you are getting those spring goods on the mountain.


----------



## green217 (May 14, 2022)

The s1 Chernobyls do have more trichs at this stage. I culled one of them, kinda kicking myself in the ass for that now. It was the runt of the round, that's why I picked it. For me they seem to have minimum stretch, but a lot of branching out in a bush. The 2 I have left are short bushes of a plant with trich growth all down the leaves as well as the buds. I plan on grabbing a few more for this fall.
Nice work Bob!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2022)

Really liking all the frost. It’s the frostiest plant I have ever grown. It looks like it’s snowing in my tent! This is magic. I can not wait to smoke this stuff. I still have a ways to go. It’s going to turn into a fucking Blizzard and Bob is a wizard!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2022)

green217 said:


> View attachment 5118216 just flipped my room to flower. I have 3 slymers, 3 fireballs, and 3 blue balls. All sexed already. The males are gone.


Lol! I see that breeders boutique sticker, what a classic. @DST the legend lives on.


----------



## green217 (May 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol! I see that breeders boutique sticker, what a classic. @DST the legend lives on.


Been up for damn near 10 years now. Bought my 1st seeds from Breeders Boutique


----------



## green217 (May 25, 2022)

The Chernobyl s1 look like they'll be some of the first finishers in the room. They're by far the frosty is plants too.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2022)

I finally got around to making some Meltdown Fem's


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I finally got around to making some Meltdown Fem's
> View attachment 5140251


I’ll take a bag


----------



## green217 (May 29, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I finally got around to making some Meltdown Fem's
> View attachment 5140251


I like to grab some more Chernobyl fems, and Meltdown if possible. How long do you run your s1 Chernobyl usually, @BobBitchen ? Mine are finishing fast seems. I'm at 6.5w and they are tightening up quicker than anything else


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2022)

green217 said:


> I like to grab some more Chernobyl fems, and Meltdown if possible. How long do you run your s1 Chernobyl usually, @BobBitchen ? Mine are finishing fast seems. I'm at 6.5w and they are tightening up quicker than anything else


I like to go between 9-10 wks with my setup.


----------



## green217 (Jun 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I like to go between 9-10 wks with my setup.


I'm starting to think I'm a little off on when I started these flowering.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2022)

She is a monster!


----------



## green217 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mohican said:


> She is a monster!


Yeah I took a small cut off for a sample already. They definitely stand out in the grow room. The Chernobyl s1 seeds that is. Bob definitely caught lightning in a bottle with that!


----------



## green217 (Jun 3, 2022)

green217 said:


> Yeah I took a small cut off for a sample already. They definitely stand out in the grow room. The Chernobyl s1 seeds that is. Bob definitely caught lightning in a bottle with that!


----------



## green217 (Jun 9, 2022)

Almost there 
These are just some quick snapshots I took of the main colas in my room. Almost all the gear is from Bob. Couple are seeds I accidentally made last run LOL. 

Right at 60days


----------



## green217 (Jun 9, 2022)

Also any recommendations on this straggler is welcome! So I obtain this seed from a close family members significant other. Supposed to been pre-98 bubba. But as you can see in these pictures it said 60 days and has a ways to go. I'm going to have to stabilize it some kind of way because I mainland it and have a lot of colas on this plant. You guys think it's worth completing? It's at 60 days now, how much longer you think I'm going to have to run this thing? It's taking up about 25% of my room so I would like to finish it if it could happen in 4 weeks or less.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 9, 2022)

green217 said:


> View attachment 5143564


Yum-f'ing-yum stoner dude....a real beauty ! A fan of sativa......maybe.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5108868


I see things haven't changed a bit , ya still got the sweetest , perkiest buds ! You da man !


----------



## J2M3S (Jun 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I finally got around to making some Meltdown Fem's
> View attachment 5140251


Order placed this morning. Can’t wait!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 12, 2022)

All end week 7
Blue Balls
Honeybee
Honeybee internodal spacing (nice job @BobBitchen)
Chernobyl/Slymer(purple cut)
No zoom crappy pics thanks to iPhone 12 mini


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 12, 2022)

green217 said:


> Also any recommendations on this straggler is welcome! So I obtain this seed from a close family members significant other. Supposed to been pre-98 bubba. But as you can see in these pictures it said 60 days and has a ways to go. I'm going to have to stabilize it some kind of way because I mainland it and have a lot of colas on this plant. You guys think it's worth completing? It's at 60 days now, how much longer you think I'm going to have to run this thing? It's taking up about 25% of my room so I would like to finish it if it could happen in 4 weeks or less.
> View attachment 5146974View attachment 5146975View attachment 5146976


She’s huge! Unless she starts having major problems I’d let her go. But 4 weeks more probably ain’t gonna finish her..... I don’t think. Wow, that’s alot of smoke


----------



## green217 (Jun 17, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> She’s huge! Unless she starts having major problems I’d let her go. But 4 weeks more probably ain’t gonna finish her..... I don’t think. Wow, that’s alot of smoke


Yes she is large. I have all intentions in trying to finish her out. Fingers crossed it keeps going smoothly. 


Go go n chill said:


> She’s huge! Unless she starts having major problems I’d let her go. But 4 weeks more probably ain’t gonna finish her..... I don’t think. Wow, that’s alot of smoke


She's thickening up pretty good now. But I don't know even if I can keep this thing going four more weeks. My environment gets harder to control the further in the summer we get. Not that I can't control it with my equipment, it's just the damn power bill goes insane this time of year trying to keep it cool! But I'm certainly going to try!


----------



## green217 (Jun 17, 2022)

@BobBitchen I greatly appreciate these genetics man!!
Got one of the fireballs harvested and dried out properly. The taste and smell on her is remarkable! I fucking love it! And I'm happy with all the other ladies in there that haven't been chopped yet. The blue balls he came down to the finals MV p are pretty fucking amazing as well! Thanks again man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2022)

green217 said:


> @BobBitchen I greatly appreciate these genetics man!!
> Got one of the fireballs harvested and dried out properly. The taste and smell on her is remarkable! I fucking love it! And I'm happy with all the other ladies in there that haven't been chopped yet. The blue balls he came down to the finals MV p are pretty fucking amazing as well! Thanks again man!


I wish I could take credit for the Fireballs & Honeybee, they were bread by @genuity , I just made F2's & 3's, as they are still two of my favorite smokes.
Glad you're happy with them my friend.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 17, 2022)

green217 said:


> Yes she is large. I have all intentions in trying to finish her out. Fingers crossed it keeps going smoothly.
> 
> She's thickening up pretty good now. But I don't know even if I can keep this thing going four more weeks. My environment gets harder to control the further in the summer we get. Not that I can't control it with my equipment, it's just the damn power bill goes insane this time of year trying to keep it cool! But I'm certainly going to try!


Oh man! Utilities have skyrocketed where I’m at too. A bad run really hurts


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 17, 2022)

green217 said:


> Almost there
> These are just some quick snapshots I took of the main colas in my room. Almost all the gear is from Bob. Couple are seeds I accidentally made last run LOL.
> 
> Right at 60daysView attachment 5146958View attachment 5146960View attachment 5146961View attachment 5146962View attachment 5146963View attachment 5146964View attachment 5146965View attachment 5146966


Man look at all those try combs


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 17, 2022)

We’re going to see Aaron Lewis for the second time this year
I bought 17th row tickets, my youngest is really looking forward to it


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 18, 2022)

green217 said:


> View attachment 5142725


Man look at those Resin Tacos. lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 18, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Man look at those Resin Tacos. lol


That shit looks dank as hell


----------



## green217 (Jun 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I wish I could take credit for the Fireballs & Honeybee, they were bread by @genuity , I just made F2's & 3's, as they are still two of my favorite smokes.
> Glad you're happy with them my friend.


I'm excited about those blue balls too! All this stuff turned out stellar in my opinion. Fireball it's just the first one I've harvested. The blue balls look pretty done now too I'm at 70 days so I could go out there and chop the whole damn room down at this point.
Flash pic of one of the Chernobyl s1. And some Fireball dry sift. All these plants will see me through summer nicely! Top Quality gear man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 19, 2022)

green217 said:


> I'm excited about those blue balls too! All this stuff turned out stellar in my opinion. Fireball it's just the first one I've harvested. The blue balls look pretty done now too I'm at 70 days so I could go out there and chop the whole damn room down at this point.
> Flash pic of one of the Chernobyl s1. And some Fireball dry sift. All these plants will see me through summer nicely! Top Quality gear man!
> View attachment 5151563View attachment 5151564


Looks great...
Im glad you're happy my friend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2022)

green217 said:


> I'm excited about those blue balls too! All this stuff turned out stellar in my opinion. Fireball it's just the first one I've harvested. The blue balls look pretty done now too I'm at 70 days so I could go out there and chop the whole damn room down at this point.
> Flash pic of one of the Chernobyl s1. And some Fireball dry sift. All these plants will see me through summer nicely! Top Quality gear man!
> View attachment 5151563View attachment 5151564


Very nice brown sugar.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 21, 2022)

Looks like I need some Bob Bitchen's Buds. That looks solid!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2022)

@BobBitchen - What would you recommend for an environment that's sometimes 'less than perfect'. 
Your Meltdown S1 looks great... are the plants resistant to PM?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 2, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> @BobBitchen - What would you recommend for an environment that's sometimes 'less than perfect'.
> Your Meltdown S1 looks great... are the plants resistant to PM?


I've only had one bout with PM. Im indoors on the coast. The Chernobyl Slymer (mother of Meltdown) was not effected at all while all the others were, I was not running Meltdown or Honeybee (father of Meltdown) at the time, though I have not had an issue with either of them since.
I have added REGALIA to my IPM and credit it for some of the success against PM.
I also had a go with F'n Russett mites about the same time, again the Slymer was not effected while all the other were.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I've only had one bout with PM. Im indoors on the coast. The Chernobyl Slymer (mother of Meltdown) was not effected at all while all the others were, I was not running Meltdown or Honeybee (father of Meltdown) at the time, though I have not had an issue with either of them since.
> I have added REGALIA to my IPM and credit it for some of the success against PM.
> I also had a go with F'n Russett mites about the same time, again the Slymer was not effected while all the other were.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks bro.
I’m going to buy a pack of fems today.
-- edit --


ProductTotal Meltdown S1 (Chernobyl x Honeybee) 10 Feminized Seeds *× 1*  $80.00  Chernobyl S1 (Slymer cut) 10 Feminized Seeds *× 1*  $80.00 Subtotal:$160.00Discount:-$56.00Shipping:Free USPS Priority Shipping for Orders Over $100Tax:$0.00Payment method:Cash or Money OrdersTotal:$104.00


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 2, 2022)

Honeybee front left, Blue Balls right AG seeds skunk back left. The honeybee has a beautiful lavender hue. The blue balls smells takes over the area. They went just under 70days.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 2, 2022)

Slymer in the middle(my purple one) My LA Confidential x Shark Shock cross on the left and the right. Coming down tomorrow, happy 4th of July...Thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## oodawg (Jul 3, 2022)

Ordered the Chaka Kahn (LA confidential x chocolate rain) looking forward it. @BobBitchen does that chocolate carry on the nose or taste for these?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2022)

Outdoor Slymer is looking happy, gotta transplant to final container today. 

Nice and humid, another dose of bassiana and Xentari (Bt-a instead of Bt-k), should be more effective against the types of leafmunchers that prevail locally. I got to move those marigolds away also, spider mite magnets!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 3, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Ordered the Chaka Kahn (LA confidential x chocolate rain) looking forward it. @BobBitchen does that chocolate carry on the nose or taste for these?


I'v had some unique terp's with them. I don't think you'd call them full chocolate, a hint maybe, but very enjoyable.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Outdoor Slymer is looking happy, gotta transplant to final container today.
> 
> Nice and humid, another dose of bassiana and Xentari (Bt-a instead of Bt-k), should be more effective against the types of leafmunchers that prevail locally. I got to move those marigolds away also, spider mite magnets!
> 
> View attachment 5158015


Looking very healthy.
I'v found the Slymer to be very pest & mold resistant, please let me know how they do outdoors.


----------



## oodawg (Jul 3, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v had some unique terp's with them. I don't think you'd call them full chocolate, a hint maybe, but very enjoyable.


Excellent! Sounds like a hell of a combo and that there could be some stud males in there as well, really searching for a nice chocolate/coffe tasty uplifting smoke. I like the work with the older cuts that were already fire and not so bottle necked. Leaves room to work in another direction. I have all kinds of stuff going outdoors right now I think I may try to find a nice male in the chaka kahn and hit it to everything, and start the search.


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 5, 2022)

I can’t wait. Thanks Bob. Your bitchen!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Slymer buds cured four weeks 



Meltdown from a previous grow


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Jul 12, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I finally got around to making some Meltdown Fem's
> View attachment 5140251


I'd buy some of those


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks @paulnchucker


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5163480
> 
> View attachment 5163479
> Thanks @paulnchucker


Tonygreens tortured beans. Lol. What’s that all about?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tonygreens tortured beans. Lol. What’s that all about?


 OnlyFans probably, how to make fem beans.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 15, 2022)

I guess I'm more like Tony than I realized.
Repotted, staked, bound and tied down the Slymers.
Just waiting for the stretch


----------



## green217 (Jul 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5163480
> 
> View attachment 5163479
> Thanks @paulnchucker


Grow those fireballs out! I got one last run that is definite head stash. And you should Knowles are lovely as well!


----------



## green217 (Jul 20, 2022)

green217 said:


> Grow those fireballs out! I got one last run that is definite head stash. And you should Knowles are lovely as well!


Chernobyl.
Not Knowles


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## oodawg (Jul 20, 2022)

green217 said:


> Grow those fireballs out! I got one last run that is definite head stash. And you should Knowles are lovely as well!


I got those fireballs freebies too, my wife who hardly smokes saw the Alien and cherry puff on the label and was like. Oh that sounds like something I would be into lol. So I'll probably grow them soon. Any report you can give, growing, terps, effect whatever?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2022)

oodawg said:


> I got those fireballs freebies too, my wife who hardly smokes saw the Alien and cherry puff on the label and was like. Oh that sounds like something I would be into lol. So I'll probably grow them soon. Any report you can give, growing, terps, effect whatever?


Probably my favorite smoke, heavy Kush flavor, soaring high.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 22, 2022)

Meltdown, not sure what day I'm on. Any suggestions when to chop? I'm thinking next week, kudos Bob! Another fantastic run. I am soaking slymers and chaka khan to get ready for a new run, thanks so much


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Meltdown, not sure what day I'm on. Any suggestions when to chop? I'm thinking next week, kudos Bob! Another fantastic run. I am soaking slymers and chaka khan to get ready for a new run, thanks so much View attachment 5167801


70’ish days works best for my set up.
Great job


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Meltdown, not sure what day I'm on. Any suggestions when to chop? I'm thinking next week, kudos Bob! Another fantastic run. I am soaking slymers and chaka khan to get ready for a new run, thanks so much View attachment 5167801


Mind blown. When I opened your
Beautiful picture my head jerked back and eyes got really big .


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 23, 2022)

Cleaning my grow space for a second time, with purging chemicals. Had a nasty spider mite issue that lasted for the better part of a year, off and on. They ate a lot of my living collection before I could turn the tide, including my White LSD cut, which looked a lot like the Meltdown pic above in its final weeks. So I'm rising from the ashes, hoping some of my F1s will ease my suffering with their performance. And I know this pack of *Meltdown F1s* will do just fine, too. I will take pictures, starting in late August. In the meantime, I'm waiting for spider mite stragglers to die off as I empty another pint of bleach in the tent they seem to love so much. Die, you little fuckers...


----------



## green217 (Jul 24, 2022)

oodawg said:


> I got those fireballs freebies too, my wife who hardly smokes saw the Alien and cherry puff on the label and was like. Oh that sounds like something I would be into lol. So I'll probably grow them soon. Any report you can give, growing, terps, effect whatever?


They stand out in the crowd. Personally I prefer musty/skunky weed and it's that. Not the biggest yeilder, but usually one of the quickest finishers. but well worth what she puts out. It's my favorite strain I've grown in a while. I've grown it numerous times. To be honest I couldn't tell it was that good of a plant until I dried it out and tasted it. The flavor and effect is hard to beat! Super stingy with the jar of it I have!

The Chernobyl has lime sour notes. The ones I grew tend to want to branch out and stay short if topped. They are frost monsters and have a heavy couch lock stone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Cleaning my grow space for a second time, with purging chemicals. Had a nasty spider mite issue that lasted for the better part of a year, off and on. They ate a lot of my living collection before I could turn the tide, including my White LSD cut, which looked a lot like the Meltdown pic above in its final weeks. So I'm rising from the ashes, hoping some of my F1s will ease my suffering with their performance. And I know this pack of *Meltdown F1s* will do just fine, too. I will take pictures, starting in late August. In the meantime, I'm waiting for spider mite stragglers to die off as I empty another pint of bleach in the tent they seem to love so much. Die, you little fuckers...


Welcome to the mad house known as wake and bake you sound like you have a plan hopefully it will work out for you


----------



## Nizza (Jul 25, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Cleaning my grow space for a second time, with purging chemicals. Had a nasty spider mite issue that lasted for the better part of a year, off and on. They ate a lot of my living collection before I could turn the tide, including my White LSD cut, which looked a lot like the Meltdown pic above in its final weeks. So I'm rising from the ashes, hoping some of my F1s will ease my suffering with their performance. And I know this pack of *Meltdown F1s* will do just fine, too. I will take pictures, starting in late August. In the meantime, I'm waiting for spider mite stragglers to die off as I empty another pint of bleach in the tent they seem to love so much. Die, you little fuckers...


In my experience, it won't hurt to do a few treatments in veg to the foliage with something like spinosad or neem, and then when flip to flower throw some spider mite predators just to be totally sure
I like rinsing the foliage in between the pesticide applications as well

spider mites are a real PITA, I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I guess I'm more like Tony than I realized.
> Repotted, staked, bound and tied down the Slymers.
> Just waiting for the stretch
> View attachment 5163721


Looking f'ing great !


----------



## DCcan (Jul 28, 2022)

2 weeks later, Slymer stretch is done, time to clean out the lower larf.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Cleaning my grow space for a second time, with purging chemicals. Had a nasty spider mite issue that lasted for the better part of a year, off and on. They ate a lot of my living collection before I could turn the tide, including my White LSD cut, which looked a lot like the Meltdown pic above in its final weeks. So I'm rising from the ashes, hoping some of my F1s will ease my suffering with their performance. And I know this pack of *Meltdown F1s* will do just fine, too. I will take pictures, starting in late August. In the meantime, I'm waiting for spider mite stragglers to die off as I empty another pint of bleach in the tent they seem to love so much. Die, you little fuckers...


This might be helpful for future crops


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 31, 2022)

Hey, thanks, @Chunky Stool ! I watched the whole thing. Looks like I was keeping a too-warm environment and perhaps being a little heavy-handed with the nitrogen. This time, I'm doing super soil, which means no ammonia, if I can resist feeding them more than the occasional compost tea! ...Maybe on this lean diet, they will develop into supermodel plants, a.k.a. "Instagram weed". A guy can hope.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Hey, thanks, @Chunky Stool ! I watched the whole thing. Looks like I was keeping a too-warm environment and perhaps being a little heavy-handed with the nitrogen. This time, I'm doing super soil, which means no ammonia, if I can resist feeding them more than the occasional compost tea! ...Maybe on this lean diet, they will develop into supermodel plants, a.k.a. "Instagram weed". A guy can hope.


The struggle is real. Good luck brother!
I'm growing outdoors in organic soil and the plants seem to regulate themselves as far as food goes. Just side-dress with an organic blend when they get repotted. (usually 3 times)
— edit —
All I give em is water


----------



## green217 (Aug 8, 2022)

green217 said:


> Also any recommendations on this straggler is welcome! So I obtain this seed from a close family members significant other. Supposed to been pre-98 bubba. But as you can see in these pictures it said 60 days and has a ways to go. I'm going to have to stabilize it some kind of way because I mainland it and have a lot of colas on this plant. You guys think it's worth completing? It's at 60 days now, how much longer you think I'm going to have to run this thing? It's taking up about 25% of my room so I would like to finish it if it could happen in 4 weeks or less.
> View attachment 5146974View attachment 5146975View attachment 5146976


That plant turned out to be shit! I was hoping it was going to be some sativa special. But I'm just going to run it over my dry shift and use the rest for mulch.

That's what I get for taking beans off of someone I don't know that well and trusting them. Was my sister's boyfriend LOL supposed to have been pre 98 bubba LOL


----------



## green217 (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks Bob! Just came in today!


----------



## groworm (Aug 8, 2022)

does chicken dinner taste like ..?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 9, 2022)

groworm said:


> does chicken dinner taste like ..?


winner winner


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I guess I'm more like Tony than I realized.
> Repotted, staked, bound and tied down the Slymers.
> Just waiting for the stretch
> View attachment 5163721


Is that LSD?


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 13, 2022)

green217 said:


> That plant turned out to be shit! I was hoping it was going to be some sativa special. But I'm just going to run it over my dry shift and use the rest for mulch.
> 
> That's what I get for taking beans off of someone I don't know that well and trusting them. Was my sister's boyfriend LOL supposed to have been pre 98 bubba LOL


Yeah,that's the worst ,wasting your time and space with sub par seeds.


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 13, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Hey, thanks, @Chunky Stool ! I watched the whole thing. Looks like I was keeping a too-warm environment and perhaps being a little heavy-handed with the nitrogen. This time, I'm doing super soil, which means no ammonia, if I can resist feeding them more than the occasional compost tea! ...Maybe on this lean diet, they will develop into supermodel plants, a.k.a. "Instagram weed". A guy can hope.


Instagram weed LOL


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> This might be helpful for future crops


Very informative.Thanks


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2022)

Meltdown and Fireballs are up and I can see the honeybee breaking the surface. I'm sure the Chernobyl will arrive shortly. Superfast germination just throwing them in damp promix.


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 16, 2022)

My Chernobyl keeper ..first run got a lil tip burn will run again and diel it in better


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Meltdown and Fireballs are up and I can see the honeybee breaking the surface. I'm sure the Chernobyl will arrive shortly. Superfast germination just throwing them in damp promix.View attachment 5181914


30 days old. Just took 4 cuts from each. Flip in a few days. I'm going to journal this


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> 30 days old. Just took 4 cuts from each. Flip in a few days. I'm going to journal thisView attachment 5197709View attachment 5197710


Very cool, tag me so I can follow along please


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Sep 14, 2022)

Bob's weed made my stomach churn. Every strain. Figures he's a RIU celebrity.


----------



## green217 (Sep 19, 2022)

My fireball stash is getting low, just dropped 10 for my fall run. Thanks again for keeping then around Bob!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 19, 2022)

Chernobyl and a Second Generation order, is hiding somewhere in the postal system . Hope they come soon, I always get a bit squirrely when grow stuff gets strung out.


----------



## green217 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gotta love that 100% germination rate!


----------



## green217 (Oct 15, 2022)

They coming. Fireballs


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 15, 2022)

green217 said:


> View attachment 5212989View attachment 5212990
> They coming. Fireballs


Looking real good bro, I have no intention of becoming an asshole at this stage of my life, but, as a retired carpenter, I hope you can find the time to seal that plywood floor. A few years from now, will be too late.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 17, 2022)

Chaka Kahn update - My dreams of searching the whole pack didn't come to fruition just yet... popped a couple for this winter tent run. Both are very vigorous, #1 definitely leggier with longer internode spacing, #2 more squat and stockier same amount of nodes cramed onto a tighter frame. Will let them grow until a lower branch is long enough to clone then ill repot and flip. I'm guessing around 2 weeks.


----------



## visajoe1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Chernobyl
Day 52

Almost there!


----------



## green217 (Oct 19, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Looking real good bro, I have no intention of becoming an asshole at this stage of my life, but, as a retired carpenter, I hope you can find the time to seal that plywood floor. A few years from now, will be too late.





visajoe1 said:


> Chernobyl
> Day 52
> 
> Almost there!
> ...


Nice


----------



## green217 (Oct 20, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Looking real good bro, I have no intention of becoming an asshole at this stage of my life, but, as a retired carpenter, I hope you can find the time to seal that plywood floor. A few years from now, will be too late.



It's been close to 25 years now and it's still holding up pretty good. But I appreciate the heads up


----------



## greenbean1029 (Oct 27, 2022)

green217 said:


> It's been close to 25 years now and it's still holding up pretty good. But I appreciate the heads up


No sense in sealing up petrified wood! Lol


----------



## greenbean1029 (Oct 27, 2022)

Chernobyl was in my ‘seed want list’ and I just happened to see it in stock. Going to pick up the last blue balls and a Chaka Kahn as well.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 28, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Chaka Kahn update - My dreams of searching the whole pack didn't come to fruition just yet... popped a couple for this winter tent run. Both are very vigorous, #1 definitely leggier with longer internode spacing, #2 more squat and stockier same amount of nodes cramed onto a tighter frame. Will let them grow until a lower branch is long enough to clone then ill repot and flip. I'm guessing around 2 weeks. View attachment 5213839View attachment 5213840View attachment 5213842


Good luck mang. I will be watching from afar! I try really hard to control my bean habit, but I think it may be necessary to invite Chaka Kahn into my grow soon.


----------



## visajoe1 (Oct 29, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> Chernobyl
> Day 52
> 
> Almost there!


Chernobyl

Pulled at Day 68


----------



## green217 (Oct 29, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> Chernobyl
> 
> Pulled at Day 68
> 
> ...


Beautiful job! Enjoy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> Chernobyl
> 
> Pulled at Day 68
> 
> ...


very nice job


----------



## oodawg (Oct 30, 2022)

Chaka Kahn #1 went into the flower tent on Oct 22. Nice stretch so far. Just saw the first pistil this morning. Seeing as she was the most vigorous of the 4 seeds I planted i was almost sure it'd turn out male. Now I'm pretty hyped ti see what shes got. I do have a cut in water just showing first root.

Chaka Kahn 2 sti in the veg tent starting to really fill out. I can't tell if I see male preflower of not yet looks like preflowers are starting to form. It's got the stickies stem rub of the young plants I have going right now.


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 13, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Chaka Kahn #1 went into the flower tent on Oct 22. Nice stretch so far. Just saw the first pistil this morning. Seeing as she was the most vigorous of the 4 seeds I planted i was almost sure it'd turn out male. Now I'm pretty hyped ti see what shes got. I do have a cut in water just showing first root.View attachment 5219822View attachment 5219823View attachment 5219824
> 
> Chaka Kahn 2 sti in the veg tent starting to really fill out. I can't tell if I see male preflower of not yet looks like preflowers are starting to form. It's got the stickies stem rub of the young plants I have going right now.
> View attachment 5219825
> View attachment 5219826


Nice I just pulled my first round of Chaka khana I like the smell very unique. But I don’t think I nailed down the right pheno


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 13, 2022)

Insane frost on Chernobyl. 8 weeks from flip today


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Insane frost on Chernobyl. 8 weeks from flip todayView attachment 5225700View attachment 5225701


Awesome pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

I have one of BobBitchen lady is in the flower tent she been there for3 days


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 13, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks great...
> Im glad you're happy my friend.


I am growing bobs Chaka KHan 1st grow of that strain - unique temp profile - was trying to find a chocolate rain dom Pheno as I haven’t been able to secure any more chocolate rain seeds or Bodhi s chocolate trip cuts - hey bob can you help a brother out in any of these?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2022)

soilfoodweb said:


> I am growing bobs Chaka KHan 1st grow of that strain - unique temp profile - was trying to find a chocolate rain dom Pheno as I haven’t been able to secure any more chocolate rain seeds or Bodhi s chocolate trip cuts - hey bob can you help a brother out in any of these?


I had some great/unique terps from the CK’s .
I haven’t grown any in awhile, need to revisit for sure.


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 13, 2022)

That would be cool - I really like the term profile of the Chaka khan


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

soilfoodweb said:


> That would be cool - I really like the term profile of the Chaka khan


By the way welcome to Riu


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 13, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

Ok here the Bitchen lady


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 14, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Good luck mang. I will be watching from afar! I try really hard to control my bean habit, but I think it may be necessary to invite Chaka Kahn into my grow soon.


I’m liking the terpene profile of the Chaka Kahn - I’m still Pheno hunting as my first 3 were good but I’m looking for a better momma


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 15, 2022)

I tried a couple of hits of the Chaka Kahn today it isnt cured but I snuck a few hits in anyway - really nice high on the Pheno that I got - my Pheno is more LA confidential in structure and appearance but with the chocolate rain terpene profile - I like it a lot


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Insane frost on Chernobyl. 8 weeks from flip todayView attachment 5225700View attachment 5225701


Sweet!!

It's so frosty you really don't need to trim. I have a big ol' bag of that trim I am going to make bubble hash out of soon. Should be great!!


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 15, 2022)

The top two are Chaka khan the bottom one is Gary Payton harvested on Friday going in the jars for curing


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Insane frost on Chernobyl. 8 weeks from flip todayView attachment 5225700View attachment 5225701


Beautiful maybe when I have room ill give her a run if I can secure some beans


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 16, 2022)

Here is the second run on mimosa, runtz muffins and mandarin cookies all of them are very light feeders and im still adjusting my soil food web soil - I used fox farm happy frog as a base soil then amended it - these strains are nutrient sensitive should have it dialed in after the next run


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

soilfoodweb said:


> Here is the second run on mimosa, runtz muffins and mandarin cookies all of them are very light feeders and im still adjusting my soil food web soil - I used fox farm happy frog as a base soil then amended it - these strains are nutrient sensitive should have it dialed in after the next run


Have a quick question for you did you get that from BobBitchen seeds if not maybe think about starting yourself a Journal of your own really not trying to be a dick


----------



## soilfoodweb (Nov 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice


----------



## green217 (Nov 29, 2022)

So I got three females and seven males. Not exactly the M/F ratio I was hoping for. But i plan on harvesting some pollen and making some homemade fireball seeds. So hopefully it'll work out. I'm about the clone to piss out of them.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 17, 2022)

69 days since flip
Chaka khan w/ closeup 
Smells sweet like a candy cereal or something. Tight buds all the way down the branches


slymer s1
it's in the back where I can't really get to but I snapped a few pics the best I couls


Having a hard time deciding when to chop! Any advice? Hope everyone here is having a great time


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2022)

Crappy pics of really nice bud, thanks @Bob Bichen Honeybee and a Slymer purple one.
happy Holidays go get some turns for me when you head back after the new year.


----------

